#ubuntu-se 2011-04-25
<spacebug-> hittade cairo dock så nu känns unity inte lika dumt längre
 * spacebug- småstylar skrivbordet lite ;)
<arand> Hehe, kul med omoderna licenser, tekniskt sett bryter man GPLv2 om torrentar GPLv2-program =D   (c.f. @bkhun identi.ca & debian-legal)
<spacebug-> hu?
<arand> Du förmedlar ingen källkod, eller något erbjudande för källkod...
<arand> Så *tekniskt sett* Så bryter de flesta distros även mot detta :D
<spacebug-> om du inte skickar med den menar du ja
<arand> Och under v2 räcker inte internet som "källkodserbjudande" Om det inte kommer med mjukvaran måste du erbjuda att skicka det fysiskt.
<arand> ett .deb paket inehåller ju inte källkoden exempelvis :þ
<arand> "Known bug, fixed in GPLv3 ;)"
<spacebug-> hehe ok
 * spacebug- tänker fortfarande i .tar.gz format (sen slackware) där är ju allt med :)
<spacebug-> iphone använder ju lite GPL-saker i sina lurar. Så man borde ju kunna kräva dom att skicka källkoden mot betalning för fysiska mediet + frakten då. Men sen en sak till, om jag fattat GPL rätt så om man använder GPL-kod som en del av ett anna projekt så måste även hela det bli GPL. Vad man nu menar med del av projekt då. Som jag fattat det är det tex om man implementerar koden i sin egen kod i stället för att
<arand> Yes, distros som kör med source distribution kommer ju undan, men samtidigt, om man laddar ner en slackware-iso, finns verkligen källkoden för allt GPLv2-material med, e.g. kernel? Skulle gissa inte...
<spacebug-> tex kompilera en modul för att tex dekoda mp3 osv
<spacebug-> är jag rätt ute?
<spacebug-> på slackware-dvd:n gör det det, och/eller om man tar ner soruce-cd:na
<spacebug-> så dvd:n borde va ok men inte cd? =)
<arand> Yes, men isåfall bryter CD-varianten... Yep
<spacebug-> hehe lol
<spacebug-> fast den laddas ju även den ner från nätet. Köper man slackware får man ju alla skivor
<arand> Jag tror inte man hittar någon copyrightinnehavare för enforcment på det här dock...
<spacebug-> så en tar cvzf all_slack.tar.gz slackware-cd*.iso och sen lägga upp dne på nätet vore ok?
<arand> Hmm, all källkod borde ju vara med, så ja
<spacebug-> eller göra en torrent av det hela för då kan ju användaren välja att bara klicka de filer han/hon vill ha från torrenten medans torrenten alltid erbjuder alla filer som standard
<spacebug-> eller bryter då jag mot GPL om jag bara tar ner den filen jag vill ha?
<arand> Problemet som drog upp debatten nu igen (senaste dygnet), är att en erson i Tysklan blivit anklagad för att bryta mot uphovsrätten genom att torrenta Debian 5. Av en helt fristående advokat (detta är möjligt i Tyskland, uppenbarligen).
<arand> spacebug-: Inte du, den som skickar filen till dig gör det.
<spacebug-> fast han/hon erbjuder ju alla filer i torrenten som default. Jag måste ju göra ett aktivt val när jag lägger till torrenten i tex transmission att bara ta ner tex cd1 (ej source)
<spacebug-> fortfarande inte ok?
<arand> Men jagtror att en torrent som per default drar ner allt, hmm, jag vet inte riktigt, det är ju på gränsen till samma sak som att lägga upp ett antal olika filer på en hemsida där användaren kan välja att ladda ner en enda eller det hela..
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag kan ju välja att avbryta nedladdningen av all_slackware.tar.gz efter exakt antar byte oxå för att bara få cd1 :D
<spacebug-> men jag förstår om det kan va svårtolkat ibland sånt där
<arand> Advokaten i tyskland (försöker avkräva torrentaren 700€) ifråga är ett pucko och en idiot, men enligt vissa har hen teknisk sett, vilket skapar huvudbry...
<spacebug-> lite som den parkeringsvakten som lappade ett utryckningsfordon i aktion. Rätt för den va ju felparkerad men fel för va fan de släkte ju en brand liksom ;)
<arand> Jo, v2 var skapat i en tid då internet inte ansågs som ett "stabilt" erbjudande för källkod, och då torrent inte existerade..
<spacebug-> om man inte anger version så får man välja själv sen va? om jag fattat det rätt. Vilket är då bäst? Att inte skriva version eller välja 3? Står det inte i alla? eller kanske bara i 3:an att programmet som använder den här licensen även kommer följa alla andr versioner efter av licensen som kommer?
<arand> Sen kan man ju tycka att Tysklands legalaa system är något skruvat om advokater kan stämma folk utan att upphovsrättspersonen ville eller ger sitt medgivande till det :/
<spacebug-> ja det låter sjukt
<arand> spacebug-: "GPLv2 or later" används ju ganska ofta
<spacebug-> kan då inte den stämda personen hävda att han/hon väljer att se det som v3 då man får välja den om man vill och i den är det ok att inte skicka med källkoden (utan det räcker med internet? ?
<arand> Att bara säga "GPL" ka ju tilkas att mena GPLv1 till och med..
<arand> spacebug-: Problemet är "ofta", inte "alltid", det finns mycket i Debian som är v2-only, linuxkärnan till exempel ;)
<spacebug-> aha ok
<spacebug-> är linux det i alla fall eller har bara debian valt att skicka med den som v2-only?
<spacebug-> hej igen Stirner_
<arand> spacebug-: Linux verkar genomgående ha problem med v3
<arand> Den är GPLv2 only och det ska mycket till för att andra det vid det här laget..
<arand> Voila! Beskåda pottkanten.
<spacebug-> ok
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> nice
<spacebug-> hum
<Stirner_> g?????sp
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> fel på ä? ;)
<stirner> rofl just ja kor en vmwere img av backtrack for att fa irssi :-P
<stirner> irssi <3
<spacebug-> hehe
<stirner> sitter och kor lite MW2 ;-)
<spacebug-> ?
<maxjezy> ANYONE ALIVE
<whuffor> Vad gör jag uppe så här dags? *gäsp*
<andol> whuffor: morgonstund har guld i mun? :)
<whuffor> Hmm. Har aldrig sett något guld i min mun... Jag är ju ledig för sjutton. Borde ju sova
<TViYH> any english speakers?
<whuffor> I suppose so, but why not ask in #ubuntu if you prefer english? :)
<cahoot> för att signal/brus-förhållandet är (något) gynnsammare här?
<whuffor> Mmm. Kanske det.
<TViYH> i want to learn swedish
<TViYH> and i want to learn about the swedish culture
<TViYH> i want to move out of the US, but can't decide where to go
<whuffor> Well. the world is a big place
<arand> Sounds like a big decision, dunno if basing that on a bunch of loonies on IRC is the best thing ;)
<arand> But yeah, most of us here dos speak english to a varying degree..
<TViYH> it's between germany france and sweden
<TViYH> (i want to study abroad before moving)
<cahoot> you'll be colder here
<TViYH> lol what is the average temperature?
<whuffor> Yeah. And around December we have around 6 hours of daylight here at the latitude of Stockholm, less further north ofc.
<cahoot> somewhere between italy and siberia
<TViYH> ...
<TViYH> that's a huge span
<whuffor> Summertime it's around 22 - 28 C perhaps, occasionally creeping over 30C
<whuffor> btw. You better learn metric if you are planning to come here :)
<TViYH> metric is easy imo
<TViYH> (the basics anyway)
<TViYH> is the economy decent? what is its structure and what are the people's opinions on the economy and the government as a whole
<whuffor> mmm. The system is easy, it just takes time to get a feel for what the numbers stand for if you are used to inches/feet/pounds etc
<arand> Definition of "winter" is average day temperature below 0, winter varies ~10->-25 Kinda
<TViYH> so it's like northern canada
<whuffor> During some winters, the southernmost third of Sweden hardly has any snow, but the last two winters it's been way more than usual.
<arand> I think Swedish are in general quite trusting of their government, We've lately manaaged to stay quite on top of the eceonomy, I guess.
 * whuffor is no fan of snow and darkness
<cahoot> TViYH: check a map to get an idea of expected climate
<TViYH> is it democracy/monarchy?
<arand> We do the whole "Very high taxes, free education/healthcare" thing..
<cahoot> TViYH: both
<Markslap> Good morning.
<TViYH> wat...both? what are the laws like?
<whuffor> Sweden has a constitutional monarchy with the king as titular head of state, but it's purely ceremonial
<arand> Constitutional monarchy, i.e. democracy, but we have a king who waves at people and do ceremonies on tv =)
<coobra> :D
<coobra> morn
<TViYH> is internet piracy legally?
<Markslap> Nope.
<TViYH> legal*
<coobra> why english !!!
<Markslap> 1st of July 2006 it became illegal I think.
<Markslap> coobra: Just a bit refreshing an early Monday morning!
<coobra> :p
<Markslap> I've slept about 3.5h this night.
<TViYH> cahoot: what do you like most about sweden
<whuffor> Sweden is like most any western country in terms of laws and politics I think. Higher taxes than most countries, shorter prison terms than most countries... stuff like that
<Markslap> TViYH: Where are you from btw?
<TViYH> US, wanting to move out
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Yeah, Sweden is a good country.
<TViYH> what do you like the most about it?
<Markslap> But remember that you can only buy alcohol over 3.5% when you are over 20 yrs of age and in state owned liqour stores. :)
<TViYH> same as america
<TViYH> hm
<TViYH> tobacco?
<Markslap> 18 yrs.
<Markslap> And you can go to bars and stuff from 18 yrs.
<TViYH> same then
<Markslap> But not all bars have that sheit.
<Markslap> It's up to the bar itself to decide which age limit.
<TViYH> bars in america, you have to be 21 i think
<Markslap> Mkay.
<TViYH> even to sit
<TViYH> lol
<Markslap> Haha
<TViYH> what do you like the most about sweden
<whuffor> You are considered an adult at 18 in the eyes of the law here.
<Markslap> Hm, free health care and now since the moderate party (liberal conservatives) have been in power since 2006 it's less state monopoly and a bit more private owned things.
<Markslap> But atm I'm quite tired of Sweden. :p
<TViYH> what would you like better?
<Markslap> That why I moved abroad as well.
<Markslap> That things would stop to be so f*cking political correct. :D
<Markslap> And that alcohol could be sold in stores.
<TViYH> what is your political view?
<TViYH> (s)
<Markslap> Liberal with a hint to the right.
<whuffor> I avoid politics or religion on the internet :)
<coobra> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2593/3769074258_bb579294df.jpg
<coobra> bhha
<coobra> feeeeel
<Markslap> (I just think it's silly that the alcohol must be sold in special stores)
<coobra> DONT LOOK 2ON THAT
<TViYH> america is so right-wing brainwashed :| that's what i'm trying to get away from tbh
<Markslap> Haha
<arand> ^ That's probably a good thing (we've got enough politics in technical subject...)
<Markslap> Yes, it's not like that at all in Sweden.
<TViYH> we're not even taught politics in school here (highschool)
<TViYH> only american government
<TViYH> o.o
<TViYH> in my state anyway
<Markslap> But I love that Sweden still has quite strong laws around censorship.
<TViYH> so Markslap what is the outlook for people in the field of information technology in sweden
<Markslap> You can still say what you want more or less.
<arand> Well The "Conservatives" of sweeden would likely be accused of being comunists in the US, I think the whole spectrum is quite shifted..
<TViYH> is there a large demand
<Markslap> arand: Yep.
<Markslap> TViYH: Hm, the thing is that the salarys are a bit too high for having IT-people in Sweden.
<Markslap> And the things that can be outsourced are more or less outsourced.
<TViYH> IT jobs can't be outsourced lol
<TViYH> most of them anyway
<Markslap> I'm working on a Swedish helpdesk (At HP) in Dublin.
<Markslap> Supporting Swedish people.
<Markslap> It depends in what.
<Markslap> on*
<TViYH> help desk type jobs are outsourceable
<Markslap> Yes.
<TViYH> network administration is what i'm in college for
<TViYH> with a shitton of certifications
<Markslap> Ah, yeah, that's a bit hard to outsource. :)
<TViYH> (microsoft a+, network+, security+, cisco CCNA CCENT)
<Markslap> haha
<Markslap> HP will pay that if I stay.
<TViYH> i am working at a hospital right now
<TViYH> and my brother runs an ISP's NOC for the eastern US
<Markslap> ah
<TViYH> so you live in ireland currently (northern)?
<Markslap> yes.
<Markslap> But in the real Ireland (Republic of Ireland).
<TViYH> good lol
<Markslap> :)
<TViYH> how is it there?
<TViYH> compare it to sweden
<Markslap> But yes, Sweden is a good country to start with if you are tired of the states.
<Markslap> It's a really good way to widening (?) your views.
<Markslap> It's bloody sheit.
<Markslap> :)
<TViYH> lol
<Markslap> Can't see how this even can be called a country.
<Markslap> But it's different and it's a good way to get a perspective.
<TViYH> what do you think of germany and netherlands?
<Markslap> I love them both.
<TViYH> germany has extremely high taxes doesn't it
<TViYH> like 45% income
<Markslap> I wanted to move to Berlin first, but the taxes are a bit to high.
<Markslap> Yes.
<TViYH> what is sweden's
<Markslap> I have like 13-20% in tax here.
<Markslap> About 30-33% depending on where in Sweden you live.
<TViYH> what is netherlands tax rate
<TViYH> do you know
<Markslap> No, sorry.
<TViYH> i know netherlands is cramped
<TViYH> lol
<Markslap> I have a couple of friend from Netherlands, but havn't talked taxes with them.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Can ask a colleague.
<TViYH> "The Netherlands has a partly progressive tax rate. In the past the highest income bracket in the Netherlands was 72%, but in 1990 the highest income bracket was changed to 60% and in 2001 it became 52%. The brackets are now 2.35%, 10.85%, 42% and 52%"
<Markslap> Wow
<TViYH> so between 10% and 40% lol
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> That's sheit.
<Markslap> But one thing with Germany is that they are quite sheit at English.
<TViYH> switzerland has lowest i know of
<TViYH> (aside from US)
<Markslap> Swedish people can atleast speak it in some means.
<Markslap> by some*
<TViYH> what country do you think is best in all of EU
<Markslap> Hm
<whuffor> Germans still have movies dubbed to German. Seems odd to hear american actors "speak German" :)
<Markslap> It's hard to say.
<Markslap> whuffor: Yes, that too. :)
<Markslap> TViYH: I personally like Germany, Portugal, Netherlands, UK and Sweden, but I like them all for different reasons.
<Markslap> So it's hard to say.
<TViYH> which do you recommend to someone wanting relatively low taxes with high salary for IT field
<TViYH> :P
<Markslap> Hm
<TViYH> who also wants non-republifag government
<Markslap> Sweden has really good salarys.
<Markslap> That's one thing for sure.
<Markslap> And for that taxes you pay you get things back.
<TViYH> what is the price of a house
<TViYH> small house
<Markslap> That depends on where, really.
<TViYH> hmm..
<TViYH> lol.
<whuffor> It's all about location :)
<Markslap> Yep.
<Markslap> It's a loooong country.
<Markslap> And closer to cities == expensive.
<whuffor> Around Stockholm, a house can be very expensive, at other places it can be a third of that price
<Markslap> Yes.
<whuffor> Or less
<TViYH> what is the best place for IT?
<TViYH> there has to be a lot of places in one area
<Markslap> Stockholm, I'd say.
<TViYH> how about huddinge?
<whuffor> Stockholm is the hub for commerce, but other metropolitan areas have work for it as well
<Markslap> Huddinge is fine.
<coobra> :D
<TViYH> if you don't mind my asking, where do you guys live
<whuffor> Huddinge is a southern suburb to Stockholm
<TViYH> what areas that is
<coobra> bhha
<Markslap> They have commuter trains in Huddinge.
<whuffor> I live in Stockholm, smack dab in the city center.
<Markslap> I lived in Kista (Swedens Silicon Valley ;) ).
<Markslap> It's a neat place to live imo.
<coobra> TViYH: Djurholm / Östermalm / Lidingö is where its ok to live
<Markslap> Hahaha
<coobra> -_-
<Markslap> Lidingö is quite sheit imo.
<TViYH> bjurholm municipality?
<whuffor> Mmm. I've been to Kista a few times for solaris sysadmin training
<Markslap> Just a bunch of people who thinks it's cool.
<TViYH> bjurholm municipality -> djurholm?
<Markslap> Nope.
<Markslap> Bjurholm is something else.
<TViYH> google maps is failing the translation then or something
<Markslap> Bjurholm is in the north.
<TViYH> djursholm?
<coobra> TViYH: yuo need a hose in Nice/FRance to
<TViYH> lol
<Markslap> Djursholm is a place in northen Stockholm.
<whuffor> What is Djurholm? Do you mean Djursholm maybe?
<TViYH> so what do you guys recommend to me so that i can start planning
<TViYH> sweden sounds nice to me
<Markslap> I would recommend a flat in Kista if you're in to IT.
<Markslap> It's about 16-17 mins with subway to Stockholm City.
<coobra> no Lidingö
<Markslap> Yeah, there is so much IT-related stuff in Lidingö.
<TViYH> kista reminds me of a place in florida
<Markslap> Haha
<TViYH> Lidingö?
<coobra> Stocksund !!!
<coobra> KTH is on Östermalm soil !!!
<coobra> THATS WHAT I CALL IT MOFOS
<Markslap> TViYH: http://www.hitta.se/LargeMap.aspx?z=1&mp=%3Cpts%3E%3Cpt%20i%3D%22http%3A//www.hitta.se/images/point.png%22%20y%3D%226588442%22%20x%3D%221621750%22%3E%3Ct%3E%28ny%20punkt%29St%E4ng%3C/t%3E%3C/pt%3E%3C/pts%3E
<Markslap> Press "Gatuvy" in the top.
<Markslap> That's Kista.
<Markslap> Oh
<Markslap> Gatubild
<Markslap> Sorry
<TViYH> o i see
<coobra> KISTA :/
<TViYH> nice
<Markslap> (Street view)
<whuffor> Markslap: http://shorturl.com <--- hint, hint :)
<coobra> hammarbysjöstad !!!
<Markslap> whuffor: Äh. :)
<Markslap> coobra: yeah, that's neat too.
<TViYH> Markslap: what is it like to drive a car there
<Markslap> Safe.
<TViYH> is parking decent?
<coobra> the longer urls the biger E-penis
<Markslap> Yes, I would say so.
<TViYH> hm
<Markslap> But it's meaningless with a license in Stockholm area.
<Markslap> I'd say.
<TViYH> there are things to take pictures of in stockholm?
<TViYH> is it hilly? mountainous?
<coobra> TViYH: get private jet + maybach and its free :p
<TViYH> klol
<Markslap> Haha
<whuffor> Somewhat hilly, no mountains
<Markslap> TViYH: A bit hilly, yes.
<whuffor> Lots of water
<TViYH> does it flood?
<Markslap> Flood?
<whuffor> Stockholm is basically built on several Islands except the northern part
<TViYH> does water go everywhere when it rains a lot
<TViYH> into basements, etc
<whuffor> Nah
<Markslap> We have no earthquakes or floods.
<Markslap> Or tornadoes.
<whuffor> No extreme weather here
<TViYH> deer?
<TViYH> turkey?
<Markslap> Deers are in the country.
<TViYH> ahh nice
<whuffor> Biggest animal is bear and moose I think
<Markslap> Everything is pretty mild in Sweden, even the weather is political correct.
<TViYH> sounds like i need to learn svenska
<Markslap> Yep. :)
<Markslap> You'll get around on English, no worries.
<TViYH> i wonder how much a flight costs :P
<TViYH> the only thing i really worry about is driving, as i would have no car
<Markslap> I think you could get away with $500 for a ticket.
<whuffor> Public transport is really good compared to almost any place in the US
<Markslap> Yep.
<Markslap> Quite cheap as well.
<TViYH> there is 0 public transport around me
<Markslap> Haha
<TViYH> >50 miles away
<Markslap> There is buses, subway, commuter trains and some trams as well in the Stockholm area.
<TViYH> do you know a lot about america?
<whuffor> 6-10 minutes between buses and an extensive metro system in the Stockholm area
<Markslap> Nope, but enough to not want to go there.
<TViYH> :P
<Markslap> Exept for SF.
<TViYH> i think we are brainwashed, really
<Markslap> But no big urge really.
<Markslap> yep, atleast some of you.
<TViYH> it's hard to tell if what we are learning in school is being taught just because we won the wars
<Markslap> You seem like a good person.
<whuffor> I've been to 11 states in the US, visiting friends
<Markslap> That can see that something is fucked up.
<whuffor> and to 3 districts in Canada
<TViYH> everything noticably bad here started with ronald reagan
<TViYH> trickle down theory
<TViYH> ...
<TViYH> is pure shit
<Markslap> Haha
<TViYH> the CEO of goldman-sachs ran the government then
<TViYH> and now bankers are being bailed out by the people they screwed over
<cahoot> TViYH: that's actually the present theory here
<TViYH> yet people continue to vote for the same party
<TViYH> and the thing i hate most.........it makes me SOOO ANGRY. people say they hate the president no matter what he does, but when the next president comes along, they LOVED the last one
<Markslap> It's always like that. :)
<whuffor> That's cuz "the greatest democracy in the world" has a 2-party system. *cough*
<TViYH> so hypocritical
<Markslap> Never happy for what they have and it's was always better before.
<TViYH> i know right? i have hated the bicameral system since birth
<Markslap> :
<Markslap> :)*
<Markslap> Nah, time for some breakfast.
<Markslap> It's going to be a calm day at work.
<TViYH> what do you recommend for learning swedish
<TViYH> basics, that is
<whuffor> No clue. I learned Swedish as a toddler the usual way :)
<TViYH> :p
<TViYH> i thought about reading wikipedia in english, then reading in swedish
<TViYH> but that may not help
<Markslap> TViYH: You should talk to _sara_ that is in here sometimes.
<Markslap> She's british and living in Sweden.
<whuffor> I think hearing the language helps, hearing and repeating out loud.
<Markslap> She might have some tips along the way.
<TViYH> ahh that is good
<Markslap> TViYH: The best thing is to take a course I'd say.
<TViYH> i'm glad this channel likes americans, nobody would even recognize my existence in the german channel
<whuffor> I don't like people based on their origin. Everyone can be nice or a*holes, regardless of where they come from in my experience :)
<TViYH> i try to represent my [shitty] countrymen as well as possible
<TViYH> lol
<TViYH> one thing easy about swedish is its similarities to dutch, english, german
<TViYH> the basic words
<TViYH> (nej, ja, jag, du)
<TViYH> but thank you, Markslap, whufform, coobra, cahoot
<TViYH> i might be on later, but it will be morning here :P
<whuffor> No worries mate. Thanks for the chat, TViYH
<Markslap> :)
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> Sleep tight!
<TViYH> au revoir, svenska folket
<TViYH> :D
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Det där var ju intressant.
<Markslap> Alltid kul med amerikaner som inser hur mycket deras land suger. :)
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ja var så seriös :p
<Markslap> mm
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Märkte det
<Markslap> Lidingö, srsly?
<coobra> hehe
<Markslap> Östermalm kan jag la hålla med om.
<coobra> nej
<coobra> stelt
<Markslap> Det är rätt mysigt, även om det är lite överklass.
<Markslap> Ja
<coobra> trist
<Markslap> Men det är lugnt.
<coobra> Söder <3
<Markslap> Ja, söder är mys.
<Markslap> :)
<coobra> ja bor på Värmdö
<coobra> det är fan my
<coobra> s
<Markslap> Kista representing.
<coobra> :p
<coobra> ghh
<coobra> aa
<coobra> blir fan knaaasig
<coobra> vill ha bara ha en burk
<coobra> men kan inte besluta vilke os ja ska ha på den
<coobra> ska vara en server
<Markslap> Jag kör Ubuntu Server 10.04.
<Markslap> Fungerar hyfsat.
<whuffor> Jag har archlinux på en burk, windows 7 på en annan, ubuntu på min laptop, och även arch på min netbook
<coobra> jo men på servern
<coobra> SERVERN
<Markslap> Ubuntu Server?
<Markslap> Debian?
<Markslap> Jag gillar APT.
<whuffor> Ah just det. FreeBSD på min brandvägg oxo
<coobra> "i cant focus on all my porn with all the real sex going on"
<Markslap> Det är rätt gött faktiskt.
<coobra> hmms
<Jockeo> Säg att jag bara har internetanslutning på en dator. Finns nåt program som gör datorn till en "hotspot" så jag kan ansluta till internet via wifi från andra datorer i närheten?
<cahoot> en deikerad router är inte aktuell?
<cahoot> dedikerad
<Markslap> Ad-Hoc ftw?
<Jockeo> cahoot: menar du en vanlig router man köper? jag är långt från en affär nu och hoppas fixa det idag...
<cahoot> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-setup-a-wireless-ubuntu-router/
<Jockeo> Markslap: vet inte vad ftw betyder...
<Markslap> Slang.
<Markslap> For the win.
<cahoot> där win != windows
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Men ja, cahoot gav bättre tips där.
<Markslap> Jag vet bara hur man gör i Windowns.
<Jockeo> cahoot: Kom faktiskt inte in på din länk, står "Forbidden".
<Markslap> Testa att uppdatera.
<Markslap> Fungerar utmärkt för mig.
<Jockeo> Markslap: aha ja det visste jag, trodde det betydder nåt annat i dett fallet!
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> :)
<Jockeo> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-setup-a-wireless-ubuntu-router/ var det  va? "Forbidden You don't have permission to access this server."
<Markslap> Fungerar.
<Jockeo> Min klient stängdes ner nyss så om ni skrev nåt precis innan jag "loggade ut" så missad ejag det..
<Jockeo> Markslap: ok, mysko..
<Jockeo> konstigt, funkar fortfarande inte men nu kör jag genom nån vanlig web-proxy och då funkar det :)
<Markslap> Haha
<Jockeo> fattar inte varför, måste ha blockat ett IP-intervall eller nåt konstigt. Jaja, kom in på sidan nu.
<Jockeo> Markslap: Du skrev nåt om ad hoc-wireless, nåt specifikt program du tänkte på?
<Markslap> Nepp, kan det tyvärr bara i Windows.
<Jockeo> ok
<cahoot> http://www.atlink.it/~conti/articles/creating-an-ad-hoc-wireless-connection-with-linux/
<cahoot> deb här verkar mer uttömmande:  http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<Jockeo> cahoot: schysst!
<HerrNoName_> Gilla min nya ubuntu dator
<HerrNoName_> Tyvärr får man stänga av HT för att Virtualiseringen skall fungera bra
<xyzp> morrn
<xyzp> Jag har stuckit in  en blåtand-usb-adapter i ett usb utag i datorn, men mobilen får ingen kontakt med datorn den vägen, varför?
<Whiskey> efterbliven telefon?
<Markslap> Har du drivrutiner för BT-enheten @ dautamauskinen?
<xyzp> ok jag trodde linux hade de i sig
<Markslap> Fungerar det med några andra enheter?
<xyzp> Markslap, datorn har trådlöst  i sig
<Markslap> Fungerar det med andra bluetooth-enheter?
<Markslap> Eller har det fungerat tidigare?
<xyzp> nej inte datorn
<Markslap> Testa att installera drivrutiner.
<xyzp> ok
<cahoot> jag borde väl vara tyst - men  - allt han behöver i den vägen borde väl finnas i kernelpaketet? det är ju linux
<Markslap> Absolut
<Markslap> Men om det inte verkar fungera är det la värt ett försök?
<HerrNoName_> xyzp, hitta datorn blåtanden? typ lsusb
<HerrNoName_> Om man trycker in 8 GB i en maskin? Kan man strunta swapen då?
<cahoot> vid behov kan du alltid skapa en swapfil
<Jockeo> Nån som kan hjälpa mig att installera ubuntu direkt från hårddisk via grub (utan cd)? Jag har beskrivit vad jag har gjort här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598694/
<cahoot> följer den här howton?  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Jockeo> ska kolla..
<Jockeo> testar igen..
<bittin-> Jag är fast i Malmö :(
<bittin-> ska försöka luffa hit: http://gec.se/article/default.asp?id=281
<kodein> Haffe: the corypheus of science summons you to the axe, trotskyite!
<xyzp> amelia, hej där
<xyzp> *puttar på amelia*
<dddddddd> hello
<dddddddd> en smb share html kod
<dddddddd> för snabb leverans av filer
<dddddddd> på nätet
<dddddddd> har nån en sån kod
<dddddddd> eller finns de folk som skriver html än?
<xyzp> HerrNoName, ja den hittar tror jag  Bus 005 Device 011: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (
<arand> xyzp: Om du kör "dmesg" direkt efter du pluggat in den, spottar den några felmeddelenden?
<johanbr> accepterade bidrag till google summer of code annonseras om en timme... ska bli intressant
<andol> johanbr: url där det annonseras?
 * bbbless is away: Spying on you!
<andol> bbbless: Någon särskild anledning till att du känner att du behöver annonsera publikt att du är away?
<bbbless> Automatiskt meddelande när jag går afk.
<arand> Sådant rynkas det på näsan åt i allmänhet.
<johanbr> andol: http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/homepage/google/gsoc2011
<bbbless> Kk
<andol> johanbr: danke
<xyzp>  arand, usb 5-2.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<xyzp> [37789.000000] usb 5-2.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<arand> Hm, där har du i alla fall något att fråga google om (jag har ingen aning 64/32 bit???)
<arand> Hmm, vid eftertanke -32 är nog ett felnummer och inget att göra med arch...
<johanbr> -32 ar "broken pipe"
<xyzp> ok, och det är?
<johanbr> xyzp: ser ut som https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460743
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 460743 in linux "[Lucid&Karmic] Cambridge Silicon Radio, Bluetooth Dongles do not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xyzp> Jag provade dongeln på en win xp burk i helgen å då fungerade den
<coobra> :D
<Calyp> http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/04/shairport-emulates-airport-express-to-receive-airplay-streams.ars
<Calyp> =P
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<dagon_> :D
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Dags att sova.
<x_link> God natt!
<dagon_> godnatt!
<Philip5> chicken
<amelia> *gäsp*
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-26
<maxjezy> hallo!
<Linda^> tja
<phibxr> \o/
<maxjezy> what's appening?
<phibxr> det är mörkt, och jag har landat hemma i danmark. \o/
<Linda^> zzzoova!
<duggthe> Vad kostar en datahall av storleken en städskrubb ungefär med egen ISP och allt inkluderat som behövs inklusive minst 1 Gb/s-lina och fet brandvägg i "huvudroutern"?
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> delhage: snart är det en av de där två dagarna på året då du inte vill prata med mig...
<Haffe> Morgon.
<delhage> larsemil: jag kommer vara i Spanien ändå
<larsemil> delhage: tss. säger du bara för att slippa hånet att ett egentligt elitserielag får spö av några dalkarlar från division sju
<Haffe> Gäsp.
<larsemil> delhage: eller allsvenskan menar jag såklart
<whomee> jahaja, tisdag idag tydligen
<Falcon|> de påstår det
<cHarNe2> morrn
<whomee> mm ryktet går på stan
<whomee> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<whomee> mörrn
<HeMan> trevligt, det verkar hända massa saker i btrfs nu!
<andol> HeMan: Sedärja! Något särskilt, eller mest allmäna förbättringar?
<HeMan> andol: mest allmänna förbättringar, men tex så har grub2 börjat få stöd för btrfs
<HeMan> andol: iofs inte i btrfs i sig, men ändå trevligt
<HeMan> andol: det verkar ha kommit in så pass mycke nya utvecklare att folk kan sitta och snygga till saker och bara göra koden mer feltolerant
<andol> nice
<amelia> morrn!
<whomee> mörrn
<HeMan> amelia!
<HeMan> amelia: jag var i dina hoodar i helgen!
<amelia> HeMan: utan att hälsa på?!
<HeMan> amelia: mmm, vi hade barn som bara ville cykla och vuxna som bara ville hem och vila... :-)
<amelia> haha, aaah men då är det lugnt.
<arand> HeMan: Forfarande ingen btrfsck dock :(
<HeMan> arand: det ficks test-kod för det nu
<HeMan> arand: det pratas om det på maillistan i allafall, har inte tittat på det
<arand> Whoa, hade inte sett det, lovande.
<aron_work> av någon anledning går det inte forcera bind att endast göra ipv4lookups, någon som varit med om detta tidigare i Ubuntu 10.04?
 * realubot gör en baklängesvolt in genom kanalens fönster.
<realubot> I'm back. Har ni saknat mig?
 * realubot delar ut näsdukar åt alla som gråter av lycka över att ru är tillbaka.
<epzil0n> :D
<realubot> http://www.gp.se/ekonomi/1.610475-dalig-sakerhet-i-jobbmobil
<realubot> Där kan ni läsa...
<realubot> Är kanalen nedlagd eller?
<realubot> :S
<Linda^> :o
<Markslap> Nej, vi andra har ett liv och jobb att sköta.
<Markslap> :)
 * realubot gråter för att han inte har ett jobb.
<Markslap> :)
<realubot> Alla har rätt till ett jobb. Även realubot.
<cHarNe2> realubot: :)
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Men alla förtjänar det inte.
<Markslap> Dom som inte förtjänar ett jobb ska väl inte förtjäna bidrag heller iofs.
<Philip5> är alla dästa och stumma efter påsken och dess allvar?
<Philip5> wb Hund
<_sara_> hej does anyone know of a bushcraft summer school?
<_sara_> i mean in sweden
 * _sara_ thinks there may be one and it may involve ubuntu
<Philip5> _sara_: thinking of doing some hiking?
<_sara_> Philip5: ja
<_sara_> :)
<_sara_> jag älskar de natur
<Philip5> _sara_: have a look here for destinations: http://www.svenskaturistforeningen.se/en/
<_sara_> Philip5: jag är visa för bushcraftskoolen
<realubot> Philip5: Markslap retar mig för att jag inte har ett jobb. :(
<Markslap> Nej.
<realubot> Markslap: Det gjorde du visst.
<realubot> Markslap retas!
 * realubot gråter.
<Philip5> då får du väl skaffa ett jobb då så han inte kan retas ;)
<Markslap> MM
<Markslap> Mm*
<Markslap> Jag blev erbjuden ett jobb i morse.
<realubot> Markslap: Som vad?
<Markslap> Samma skit.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Fast i Sverige.
<Philip5> vd för saab ;)
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Nej, jag är inte ubot. :)
 * realubot skaffar ett jobb.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag kan fixa in dig på Säpo om du vill?
<Markslap> :P
<Markslap> Ska du verkligen spinna vidare på dett?
<Markslap> detta*
<Markslap> Vill du verkligen gå den vägen?
<realubot> Gå med i Al-Queda så kommer du till Säpo.
<realubot> Dom handplockar dig.
<realubot> Jag sa bara at jag kunda fixa in dig. Inte fixa jobb på Säpo till dig.
<realubot> *kunde
<usp> realubot: Nu snappade FRA upp ditt meddelande ^^
<realubot> Äh, ska det vara så här avslaget i den här kanalen i sommar eller?
<realubot> usp: Mjo, men seriöst så lär dom ju ha avancerade algoritmer för att spåra mönster i kommunikationen.
<usp> realubot: Jo man får väl hoppas det, fast dom tar väl allt och filtrerar sen om de orkar
<cHarNe2> tail -f /var/BFlog | egrep -i "fra|al-queda|bomb"
<cHarNe2> sen har dom 3 dreserade apor som läser på skärmen
<arand_> Tror att realubot kommer undan på det faktum att han inte kan stava :þ
<usp> cHarNe2: Jo det är väl nå sånt dom kör. Billig arbetskraft iaf ;)
<Philip5> det var det det
<realubot> arand_: Vad snackar du om? Inte kan stava?
<realubot> Jag har läst någonstans om FRAs dataanalys.
<arand_> cHarNe2's filter missar dig.
<arand_> Äger FRA via stavfel.
<usp> arand_: Det gäller att kunna hantera stavfel på FRA ;)
<usp> stav fel* :D
<Markslap> amelia: Jobbade du något med Atea?
<maxjezy> Hallå i stugan alla tomtar och troll!
<cHarNe2> tjooo
<maxjezy> finns det något sätt att få med datum i timestamp på xchat tro?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag har tagit bort datum och klocka i panelen på mint
<maxjezy> tar sån plats
<maxjezy> så här ser ju formatet ut nu
<maxjezy> [%H:%M]
<maxjezy> timme minut
<maxjezy> dagon_: är du här?
<Linda^> maxjezy: det är väl bara att lägga till :%S ?
<Linda^> om du kan redigera formatet dvs.
<maxjezy> Linda^: S för sekunder väl?
<Linda^> ja
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> du vill ha datum
<Linda^> det var inget :)
<Linda^> fint att jag vet hur man läser
<maxjezy> Linda^: kanske du håller på att bli till åren?
<Linda^> schh!!
<usp> maxjezy: haha +1
<Linda^> >_<
<Linda^> Back to idle mode ;(
<maxjezy> 16 gb sandisk usb minne på kjell för 179:-
<maxjezy> vilket klipp
<usp> maxjezy: Har lika här, funkar ok
<maxjezy> usp: annars finns det ju SSD disk 60 gb
<maxjezy> 900 kr
<maxjezy> på kjell även det
<maxjezy> kjell är bra skit
<usp> maxjezy: Jo, men de dröjer nog ett tag till innan de blir ssd för min del iaf^
<maxjezy> funderar på att byta ner mig i size men upp i speed
<maxjezy> usp: how come?
<usp> maxjezy: Känns inte som att det är värt pengarna än
<maxjezy> usp: sant men, ja vill nästan ha en fresh originaldisk kvar
<maxjezy> så kan man byta tillbaka sen
<usp> maxjezy: go for it then, sky is the limit ^
<maxjezy> is it?
<maxjezy> tror vi är på väg in i nya dimensioner snart
<maxjezy> då kommer himlen vara värsta kefft
<maxjezy> oldschool
<usp> maxjezy: jadu vem vet
<maxjezy> Philip5: whaddapp?
<maxjezy> Philip5: lust att kompilera nya totem?
<realubot> maxjezy: Kanalen är nedlagd. Kom tillbaka efter sommaren.
<maxjezy> realubot: lever du?
<Nafallo> realubot: seriost...
<Nafallo> realubot: sluta sprid logner eller sa ar det du som ar nerlagd till efter sommaren.
<maxjezy> Nafallo: du som är ubuntumannen
<maxjezy> kan du förklara för mig varför ubuntu kör totem?
<maxjezy> missnöjet verkar ganska stort
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ehrm. forhoppningsvis ar nastan alla i denna kanalen "ubuntumannen" :-P
<maxjezy> Nafallo: men du har ju ubuntu i blodet har jag hört
<Nafallo> for att totem ar standard i gnome och det inte ar tillrackligt manga som vill byta ut en bra default.
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> vlc är ju betydligt stabilare iaf
<maxjezy> synd att inte den kan bli standard
<maxjezy> stabil så som att den spelar formaten och inte ger felmeddelande 90% av alla filmer man försöker spela
<arand> maxjezy: vlc har ju sina problem med att det inkluderar vissa codecs som standard..
<arand> totem ar val pa sa satt mer lattviktig..
<cHarNe2> arand: åäö
<arand> cHarNe2: Tackar...
<cHarNe2> arand: np
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ehrm. jag har inga problem med totem... om det ar nagot den inte kan spela berattar den vad den vill installera och later mig godkanna rekommendationen dock.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: det enda ar val att vissa videos inte gar att "scrolla" i, darav att jag kor mplayer -forceidx. vlc har massa dependencies som skulle bli jobbigt att fa plats med pa CDn dessutom.
<fa21> Vad håller ubuntu på med ?, jag älskar gnome och nu tvingar dom på mig ett unity efter att ha tagit bort synaptic och ubuntun börjar bli konstig när man kör classic mode... valet var kde eller debian squeeze.. det blev debian för att det beter sig som en linux 'ska' göra,
<maxjezy> Nafallo: jag blev lite sur på totem för att youtube pluginnet inte funka
<fa21> maxjezy, min totem med youtube funkar i debian 6 testing ;)
<Zambezi> fa21: Ett bra val.
<fa21> faktist funkar allt
<maxjezy> fa21: najs
<maxjezy> kanske man ska börja köra debian istället
<fa21> bara man får en bra sources.list så funkar den fint
<cahoot> huh - 'en bar sources.list'?
<maxjezy> ja ska lägga mig i viloläge en stund
<maxjezy> brb!
<cahoot> s/bar/bra/
<fa21> anagram ?
<Zambezi> fa21: Bara en lite sak. Debian 6 är inte testing längre. Det är stable sedan en månad kanske. Testing nu är Wheezy.
<fa21> jag kör både testing och ubstable i debian 6
<fa21> stable heter sid
<cahoot> ojoj
<Zambezi> fa21: Nej.
<fa21> what ?
<Zambezi> fa21: Oldstable är Lenny, Stable är Squeeze. Testing är Wheezy. Unstable är Sid.
<fa21> så här ser min apt lista ut iaf http://paste.ubuntu.com/599349/
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ehrm... really? fungerade for mig sist jag testade (vilket iofs var ett bra tag sen)
<fa21> Zambezi, tack för detaljerna, var år sedan jag körde debian sist
<cahoot> fa21: ser ut som en sallad på väg mot soptunnan
<gusnan> med den sources.list är det nog inte stable du kör nej.. :)
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Du kan väl ge Squeeze en chans? Gillar du det inte är det bara att byta igen.
<fa21> nej, den är som ubuntu var innan :D
<Zambezi> cahoot: Det enda som behövs är main, contrib, non-free och "volatile". Eller hur?
<cahoot> ja inte tusan ska man blanda stable,testing och sid om man inte är tämligen säker på handen
<Zambezi> cahoot: Jag kör Debian framför Ubuntu för att jag vill ha stabilitet. Det finns inte i Ubuntu längre. Vad är det för trams med Libre office?
<cahoot> trams?
<cahoot> oracle gjorde ett par piruetter med ooo
<Zambezi> cahoot: Ja, de gör ju massa egna versioner av allt. Unity etc.
<fa21> libreoffice är openoffice, oo riskerade att stanna i utveckling för att oracle inte ville utvecka den, teamet som gjorde oo gick över och fortsatte med oo i namnet libre
<Zambezi> fa21: Det vet jag, men de som utvecklar Ubuntu vill mest ha egna lösningar känns det som. Och tidigare har de bidragit lite till kärnan. Jag vet inte hur det är nu dock.
<fa21> jag la in libre i debian med, den kan hantera många dokument samtidigt utan att balla ur..
<fa21> och den kommer nog bli standard i alla operativsystem framöver
<fa21> så här ser min debian ut ... i GNOME och inte Unity :P http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/4538/skarmbild.png
<Zambezi> fa21: Det återstår att se.
<fa21> japp
<fa21> jag använder nano och gedit iaf, office e för 'bloatat'
<Zambezi> fa21: Där ser man. Libreoffice finns i testing och unstable. Jag litar på Debians omdöme.
<fa21> jag litar på utveclarna i libre :D
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför kör du inte den där youtube-spelare som finns som program?
<fa21> umplayer fixar youtube
<fa21> minitube finns med
<realubot> minitube tänkte jag på ja.
<Zambezi> Sen finns ju Clive med.
<Zambezi> Nu blir det soffa.
<fa21> jag ska bygga en ubuntu server snart .. utan gnome lol
<lilleman72> fa21
<lilleman72> jag sitter på engelsk men vill ha svenska..hur gör jag?
<arand> Gar det inte att stalla om spraak om man gaar via spraakinstaellningarna i systemmenyn?
<lilleman72> kollar
<fa21> lilleman, jaap
<fa21> du ska ha en libre sv:SE tror jag
<fa21> finnsi i synaptic
<arand> (Jag gissade att du aemnar staella om spraaket paa hela operativstsemet..)
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> men det kanske inte spelar ngn kula eftersom att den bara står & tuggar
<fa21> installera svenska språket och logga ut till gdm3 och välj svenska, det borde vara det lättaste
<larsemil> waddup
<fa21> kommandot i debian ska tydligen vara dpkg-reconfigure locales   och det där verktyget som ställer in språket i ubuntu finns inte i debian
<lilleman72> annars får maskinen stå som den står
<lilleman72> väntar bara på att få VDSL :P
<fa21> jag har nog allt i svenska
<lilleman72> men v
<fa21> har inte behövt ställa in det mer än när jag installerade
<lilleman72> fa21 jag kunde inte ställa in det vid installationen
<fa21> lilleman,  kör su och dpkg-reconfigure locales
<fa21> som root alltså
<lilleman72> har inte su men sudo :P
<fa21> ahaa du kör inte debian
<fa21> lol
<fa21> trodde du menade debbie eftersom det var det vi pratade om tidigare i tråden
<lilleman72> ahh
<lilleman72> sry
<fa21> har du ubuntus å hittar du det nog i systen inställningar och språk
<lilleman72> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<arand> Hmm, har inte alla su? Aeven om man inte boer anvaenda det om man koer sudo..
<lilleman> fa21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599389/
<fa21> det finns fördelar och nackdelar med su och sudo, debian valde su
<lilleman72> fa21 när jag kört dpkg-reconfigure locales..och den e klar..vad göra sen?
<fa21> lilleman, nice... nu är iaf gnome på svenska
<fa21> titta i din meny
<fa21> ta fram inställningar där
<fa21> du ska ha språk där i menyn någonstans
<lilleman72> språkstöd
<fa21> där väljer du svenska och den går igenom ditt system och alla programs språk
<fa21> precis
<arand> fa21: Fast Debian aer foer tillfaellet I princip agnostisk vad gaeller sudo/su verakr det som..
<fa21> sudo funkar fint, jag kör oftast som root, det är en smaksak arand, var man tycker att man har kontroll i ett enmanna system där inga andra admins finns
<lilleman72> aja måste ta hand om tanden jag inte har kvar
<fa21> oj, då har du inte tandverk iaf :P
<lilleman72> ne
<lilleman72> :D
<fa21> heh
<lilleman72> aja bbl
<lilleman72> fa21 tack
<fa21> lilleman, np :)
<arand> fa21: Men nar man har sudo -i och leka med ocksa kanns behovet av su inte sa stort... Forresten, om man startar upp i single-user mode, kraver det rootpass om man har sadant insatt?
<fa21> arand, jag kör ofta sudo -s i ubuntu... men jag aktiverar även root,  jag känner ett mer ansvar som root user än som user med rooträttigheter... det är subjektivt givetvis
<PontusOhman> y0
<fa21> som root tänker jag till ett par gånger till, slentriant sudoande blir farligt
<arand> Jo, sjalv upptackte jag att nar jag korde su (+screen) brukade jag lamna kvar oppna rootlogin lite har och var, kandes inte helt sunt..
<fa21> det finns program som låser termeinalen och man får logga in
<fa21> typ skärmsläckare för terminalen
<cahoot> som sudo gör by default?
<larsemil> +1 cahoot
<fa21> men du har en poäng där, jag låter också root terminalen vara öppen länge
<larsemil> det är väl dumt.
<fa21> cahoot, inte när jag kör sudo -s
<cahoot> fa21: nej man får ju använda sina verktyg på ett vettigt sätt
<fa21> cahoot, det gör jag med root terminalen :) ... där använder jag den rätt
<cahoot> vad bra
<fa21> jag kör knappast su och sen xchat.. men sudo xchat e enklare för folk att skriva in eller firefox whatever
<larsemil> det tror jag inte
<cahoot> xchat som root?
<fa21> haha folk gör det mesta
<larsemil> varför skulle det vara lättare att skriva sudo xchat än att råka skriva xchat i en terminal som är öppen som man inte använt på en halvtimme?
<larsemil> du pratar i nattmössan
<fa21> nej
<fa21> om man har sudo terminal öppen så kan man tex starta en xchat
<fa21> som root gör man inte det, det är en mental inställning
<larsemil> vad menar du med sudo terminal?
<fa21> tex sudo -i eller -s
<larsemil> men det är ju samma sak.
<larsemil> du får ju samma prompt vid sudo -i som vid su
<fa21> i stort sett ja, jag sa att är man root så har man ett annan instälning till vad man ska och inte ska göra.... su och sen password som är unikt ger den effekten
<cahoot> sen förstår jag inte hur du jobbar som måste arbeta som root större delen av tiden
<fa21> root har annat password ön usern
<larsemil> fa21: du har ett helt bakvänt tänk om säkerhet.
<fa21> cahoot, jag måste vara root om jag tex ska visa hur ett filsystem funkar eller hur man confar fstab whatever
<fa21> när man labbar eller lär ut
<cahoot> lär du ut detta arbetssätt?
<fa21> absolut
<fa21> root ska vara på
<larsemil> vart lär du ut det?
<fa21> för att det är säkrare
<larsemil> inte varför. vart
<larsemil> + det är inte säkrare
<fa21> för att jag har sagt det ett par gånger, man är rppt user och inte user som root
<fa21> root*
<larsemil> men du har fel. :) sorry. det är ett helt bakvänt säkerhetstänk.
<fa21> knappast : ) det handlar om ansvar
<larsemil> för mig handlar det om att ta bort den mänskliga faktorn så mycket som möjligt.
<larsemil> folk klantar sig.
<larsemil> att klanta sig i ett rootshell är allvarligare än att klanta sig i ett user shell
<larsemil> hellre att folk glömmer skriva sudo innan än att de råkar köra något fel i ett öppet rootshell
<fa21> alla klantar sig, ta bort ansvar ger falsk trygghet.. man fattar snart inte vad man gör och tror man sitter i en win maskin
<larsemil> men undrar fortfarande vart någonstanns du lär ut det här?
<fa21> där allt ska skötas av sig sjölvt
<larsemil> Using sudo is better (safer) than opening a session as root for a number of reasons, including:
<larsemil> Nobody needs to know the root password (sudo prompts for the current user's password). Extra privileges can be granted to individual users temporarily, and then taken away without the need for a password change.
<larsemil> t's easy to run only the commands that require special privileges via sudo; the rest of the time, you work as an unprivileged user, which reduces the damage that mistakes can cause.
<larsemil> Auditing/logging: when a sudo command is executed, the original username and the command are logged.
<fa21> grabben läste tex linux, och fick mvg+,  och han vet ansvaret som root, tex ska vi snart roota en android och planerar vad vi ska göra och inte göra
<larsemil> det där är debians officiella hållning. ubuntu har samma.
<larsemil> att lära ut något annat är ju tråkigt och fel, då det är imot deras riktlinjer och tankesätt.
<fa21> kanske, jag håller inte med
<larsemil> det är din ide, men lär ut enligt riktlinjerna om du lär ut
<fa21> fördelen med sudo är att man kan fördela arbeten bra och ge ansvar till olika personer eller grupper
<larsemil> ja jag skrev ju det där uppe
<fa21> japp
<fa21> och jag skrev att det finns fördelar och nackdelar med bägge systemen
<larsemil> jag ser inte en enda fördel att använda root istället för sudo. inte en enda.
<cahoot> fa21: ditt resonemang haltar något map logik, det är väl snarare den som ständigt jobbar som root som har lagt sig till med en windowsism?
<larsemil> cahoot: +1
<fa21> jag sa inte att jag jobbar ständig som root.. men när jag editerar eller hysterar nfs, fstab, monterar diskar så gör jag det som root
<cahoot> ok
<fa21> installera gentoo och gör det som su :P ... nej jag kör root jag som alla andra ansvarsfulla  hehe
<arand> larsemil: Jag tror visserligen att den dar wikitexten om sudo ar skriven av sudo-anhangare, och att overlag ar Debian neutrala till su/sudo.
<larsemil> det är lite som att ha kondom på sig dygnet runt utifall att man skulle få ligga. istället för att ta på den när det är dags. oh jag älskar liknelser
<larsemil> arand: kan vara.
<larsemil> arand: men ubuntu är ju för sudo.
<larsemil> fa21: det första jag gjorde på min gentoo var att konfa sudo.
<arand> Yes, men ubuntu ar ju ubuntu..
<fa21> larsemil, jag la in en user och aldrig sudo :P
<larsemil> arand: vart bor du?
<fa21> nu ska jag iväg o fixa en ubuntu server, gissa två gånger om jag har root uppe eller en sudoers user :P ha det gott, roligt o flama om root vs sudo
<arand> larsemil: Skottland for tillfallet, sitter inte pa min egen dator, sa darav bristen pa aao :p
<larsemil> arand: owkej
<coobra> :D
<coobra> tjenare i stugan  :D
<larsemil> någon som provat: http://fak3r.com/geek/howto-build-your-own-open-source-dropbox-clone/
<coobra> larsemil: :D
<larsemil> coobra: vad?
<coobra> ser fint ut
<duggthe> Hur får man råd att starta en egen ISP för hostning av servrar och sådant och egen minidatahall i typ Stockholmsförort eller dylikt (antar att det är billigare än inne i stan, och vem bryr sig om placeringen?)...?
<tiina> hejsan
<maxjezy> duggthe: smslån och sånt kanske
<tiina> Jag har fått installera om hela min dator och nu saknas en nyckel??? jag kommer inte vidare med updateringen?
<Philip5> duggthe: var det en fråga eller ett påstående?
<tiina> Kan någon hjälpa mig hitta denna nyckel som saknas?
<Philip5> tiina: vad är det för nyckel?
<tiina> vänta kopierar den snart
<Philip5> tiina: är det lång text använd pastebin
<cahoot> kopiera en saknad nyckel?
<tiina> inte alls långt
<tiina> men nu verkar jag kunna endå att uppdatera? kan man det fast det fattades en nyckel?
<maxjezy> tiina: det är säkert en sån där nyckel
<maxjezy> dom är inga viktiga
<maxjezy> har ja flr mig
<tiina> okey den var från version innan lucid
<tiina> intrepid
<tiina> nyckel
<tiina> kunde ej kopiera den
<Philip5> det är förråden som har nycklar och inte själva releasenamnet
<tiina> men jag åter kommer snart
<tiina> okey
<tiina> hur hittar jag dem i förådet?
<tiina> nycklarna
<arand_> Det är pgp/gpg nycklar vi pratar om antar jag?
<Philip5> tiina: om du kör en update i terminal så får du nog varning om saknade nycklar som är enkla att kopiera som text
<tiina> TACK kommer snart tillbax!!
<duggthe> Philip5: En fråga, förstås.
<coobra> finns det
<Philip5> duggthe: du får gå en kurs i att starta företag då
<coobra> :o
<maxjezy> LenaPhilip5son!
<coobra> finns det öpensås skype ? som funkar på windows med ?
<duggthe> Philip5: Behövs inte. Jag undrar om hur man ska få tag på pengarna.
<Philip5> duggthe: på samma sätt som man startar andra företag
<duggthe> Och hur är det?
<Philip5> coobra: ekiga kanske?
<coobra> Philip5: ohh :D
<Philip5> duggthe: gå en kurs
<larsemil> ccccccclvgthfeigjgdnhklhgterkibuberblhdgnulr
<larsemil> sry
<arand_> larsemil: Provade vi för första gången eller?
<larsemil> arand_: mjaee
<arand_> Jag tänkte, de säger ju att bästa sättet att generera slumpdata på linux är att sätta en ny användare framför vi och be dem avsluta programmet.. :þ
<larsemil> haha ja jag läste det.
<arand_> Jo, gammalt skämt.
<duggthe> Philip5: Du var då den minst hjälpfulla...
<coobra> :D
<coobra> nice
<coobra> Philip5: tackar :D
<cahoot> väntade du dig ett förslag på finansiär?
<Philip5> coobra: var ekiga det som du var ute efter?
<larsemil> andol: ping
<larsemil> duggthe: jag har precis gjort det du frågar efter.
<larsemil> duggthe: 1gbitlina i sthlm ligger väl mellan 7000 och 10 000 i månaden.
<larsemil> duggthe: till min hall kostar det 20 000 i månaden cirka, för 1gbit
<larsemil> duggthe: men då är det inte ett område med mycket fiber så måste hyra svartfiber
<coobra> Philip5: japp :D
<Philip5> coobra: finns ju fler sip-program
<Philip5> ekiga är väl ändå en av de mer utvecklade
<coobra> Philip5:  finns det något där man kan köra eget typ ?
<Philip5> eget hur då?
<coobra> eller ekiga will do :p
<Philip5> Linphone verkar också ganska najs
<Philip5> även qutecom kanske kan vara nått
<larsemil> duggthe: sen ~ 10 000 för en switch. 2x20 000 för servrar, 2x15 000 för de maskiner som kör lagring. och då är det hemmabyggen.
<larsemil> duggthe: några tusen för datagolv
<larsemil> duggthe: 20 000 för kylning
<coobra> Philip5: det såg nice ut
<larsemil> duggthe: 5 000 för övrigt.
<larsemil> duggthe: och där har du den start jag körde på när jag startade i höstas.
<andol> larsemil: pong
<larsemil> andol: fan vad pam_yubico är.. hmm.. ofärdig. :D
 * andol har inte tittat på pam_yubico mer än väldigt ytligt
<larsemil> andol: vad använder du din nyckel till då?
<andol> larsemil: https://www.fastmail.fm/
<larsemil> andol: visst ska det finnas någon yubico-openid lösning också?
<duggthe> larsemil: PM.
<andol> larsemil: Jorå, http://openid.yubico.com/ till exempel
<andol> larsemil: Fast visst körde du yubico med din wordpress-installation? I sådant fall är det ju bara att låta din wordpress agera OpenID-provider, så har du biffen fixad.
<larsemil> andol: ja.
<Philip5> coobra: hittade nu ett program som heter blink (http://icanblink.com) som jag inte testat förrut som verkar bra och som finns för linux, mac och windows.
<yeager> SFLPhone finns också
<Philip5> yeager: han ville att det funkar på både windows och linux och jag tror SFLPhone bara funkar på linux
<Haffe> Hallå.
<Haffe> Allt bra?
<duggthe> Inget är bra.
<Haffe> Ok.
<yeager> Philip5, vad funka? det är ju SIP
 * Haffe stoppar upp en banan i munnen på duggthe.
<Philip5> jo men med samma program
<tiina> Hej Philip5
<Philip5> hej hej
<tiina> Allt gick väldigt bra att uppgradera till 10.10
<Philip5> vad skönt
<tiina> men jag undrar om jag ska installera Ubuntu Tweak också?
<tiina> är den kombatipel med kommande versionen Natty
<Philip5> vet ej. kör inte med ubuntu/gnome
<tiina> ojjj.......det finns en del jag inte har på min dator nu och skulle vilja ha ex themes men vet ej hur jag installerar de extra grejer utan ubuntu tweak
<tiina> kan man ta bort tweak innan natty installationen?
<tiina> Hej Philip5, tack för hjälpen...kommer säkert behöva återkomma snart endå...God Natt
<root_notsudo> ubuntu lucid servern funkar klockrent... gillar ubuntu igen
<coobra> heh
<Philip5> för den som har tråkigt och vill ha lite kul läsning: http://blog.hunch.com/?p=45344
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/z47rmgbs/Selection_066.png
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> maya2012
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> de blir nog sista versionen
<Philip5> knappast
<dagon_> men ååååh
<maxjezy> mayakulturen dör väl ut 2012?
<maxjezy> :)
 * dagon_ fattade
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> kalendern kanske de är :)
<maxjezy> där efter tar blender över 3D
<maxjezy> matrix byter ut sin 3D engine
<maxjezy> Philip5: gör en liten film och posta på tuben
<maxjezy> kan du modellera nått i det?
<Philip5> fukar som med blender
<dagon_> Philip5: kör du maya i lunix?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Philip5> dagon_: jaooo
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du smakat snuset från indien?
<maxjezy> 25 kr dosan
<dagon_> maxjezy: vad heter det?
<dagon_> Philip5: har du köpt det? :o
<maxjezy> dagon_: ska kika
<maxjezy> dosan ligger i andra rummet
<Philip5> dagon_: det förtäljer inte historien
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> dagon_: taste of india står det på den
<dagon_> din lille nättjyv
<maxjezy> chaini khaini
<dagon_> maxjezy: ska se om jag hittar
<dagon_> är den god?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> finns i två smaker
<maxjezy> hrhab.se
<maxjezy> är hemsidan
<dagon_> lulz
<maxjezy> dagon_: be din lokala snuslangare ta in det i sortimentet
<maxjezy> bra skit
<Philip5> dagon_: blev du glad för min påskpresent då?
<dagon_> vilken? :o
<dagon_> update'n?
<Philip5> jepp
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV_uQt1VWxA&feature=player_embedded#at=31
<maxjezy> kolla den
<maxjezy> nästan lika sjuk som gaga själv
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag tycker du ska göra en sådan här reklam grej i blender ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-XRzDt_bvo
<dagon_> Philip5: japp, tror inte du var inne så jag kunde tacka dig då så tack <3
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det en sådan karl du är eller?!? :P
<maxjezy> Philip5: njae :)
<maxjezy> menar du kattmördaren?
<maxjezy> eller reklamskådisen?
<Philip5> reklamgrejen
<dagon_> just det boys
<dagon_> ny tutorial på blenderguru
<maxjezy> dagon_: najs
<maxjezy> ska kika
<maxjezy> brb
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/77-miljoner-sony-konton-hackade_6118417.svd
<TViYH> hello
<duggthe> realubot: Brukar alltid heta att X antal konton hackats. Aldrig alla.
<duggthe> Men tydligen denna gång?
<duggthe> Snacka om dröm för många olika människor om han publicerar deras e-postadresser.
<duggthe> Fast lösenord? Sparar SONY allt i rentext?
<Calyp> nån som vet nåt sätt att ställa in ljudet i Ubuntu?
<Calyp> ut alltså
<Calyp> har på tok för högt mellanregister, skär i öronen
<Markslap> Alsamixer.
<Calyp> jahaja, jag har alsa, men den har ju ingen EQ direkt
<dagon_> Calyp: jag brukar ställa in i respektive musikspelare
<root_notsudo> lol.. de flesta har usernam anna och lösen ordet är sommar
<TViYH> hi Markslap
<Markslap> Oi
<Markslap> :)
<Calyp> dagon_:  jojo, men det hjälper ju föga om man lyssnar på webcasts eller spelk eller...
<dagon_> true
<root_notsudo> därför är sudo värdelöst ... :P man ltar sin fillista med namn och vanligaste password och testar mot ssh sen e man vips root ivia sudo
<dagon_> jag har själv retat mig på att det inte finns någon software mixer
<Calyp> mmm
<Markslap> Därför man kör med pubkey.
<Markslap> Stänger av lösenord.
<Calyp> fattar inte att datorer aldrig har en EQ mixer för utgången. helt makalöst korkat eg.
<root_notsudo> anna med lösenord sommar gör inte pubkeys
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Inte det jag sa heller.
<Markslap> :)
<root_notsudo> haha bara ren statestik och sannolikheter att lyckas hitta offer via dåliga usernames och passwords
<root_notsudo> men anna lägger nog inte in ssh heller
<Markslap> Tråkigt för henne.
<Markslap> Fortfarande inte det jag sa.
<root_notsudo> jag hjälpte en snubbe med hans dator.. password till allt var 0000000  och hans minuten och tankkort var 0000
<root_notsudo> lol
<Markslap> Vad bra.
<root_notsudo> hahah mmm
<Markslap> Därför inte användare ska få sätta egna PIN-koder.
<root_notsudo> sant
<TViYH> sweet, made a PHP youtube uploader
<Markslap> Och vad ska man med root till?
<Markslap> su duger utmärkt.
<Markslap> Och säkrare.
<vp21> su e root eller ngt annat
<TViYH> svenska -> strange
<dagon_> root is for real men
<vp21> jag switchar oftast user med su
<Markslap> dagon_: :)
<TViYH> jag kanner en bot
<vp21> root is for geeks, sudo is for lameers
<TViYH> and sudo -i is for geek lamers
<vp21> haha
<Markslap> sudo?
<Markslap> su!
<TViYH> sudo make sandwich
<Markslap> Make it yourself.
<vp21> su males everything
<vp21> k
<Markslap> You don't have access to root on my server!
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq9
<TViYH> `yes no`
<Markslap> Måste fixa in 99 € på mitt svenska konto.
<TViYH> 99 euro is a lot
<Markslap> Nah
<Markslap> Not really.
<TViYH> $150 usd
<TViYH> :|
<Markslap> I'm paying 49 € right now.
<Markslap> Yep
<Markslap> But dollars is worth shit.
<Markslap> :)
<TViYH> so more right wing brainwashed kids tried to argue with me
<Markslap> It's awesome to buy things i dollar though.
<TViYH> saying that obama is raising the price of gas
<TViYH> o.o
<Markslap> Haha
<vp21> ska göra en root terminal med snygg background som det står Root 4 everything !
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Kör irssi som root.
<Markslap> Och glhf med att ansluta till nätverk.
<Markslap> :)
<vp21> lol, jag vet folk som vill köra vlc som root
<vp21> och dom klagar på att det inte går hehe
<vp21> vlc e inte kompilerat för root
<dagon_> irssi som root är kungligt
<vp21> jag gillar xchat
<Markslap> GUI </3
<Markslap> CLI <3
<vp21> det ser ut som cli i xchat heh
<dagon_> +1
<dagon_> men alltså
<dagon_> fucking jävla plugin-container
<vp21>  flash ?
<dagon_> mm
<vp21> ska du in med beta av lash ?
<dagon_> 191MB
<vp21> heh
<vp21> jag har 2 pluggins... flash och addblocker
<TViYH> och -> and?
<dagon_> jag har en youtube downloader och flash
<dagon_> jag borde fixa adblocker också
<vp21> daggen, jag har en genväg till temp mappen istället där ligger youtubfilmerna
<vp21> man får ladda samma film 2 gånger med flash downloader
<dagon_> jag är lat
<vp21> haha
<vp21> jag har taskig bandbredd
<dagon_> det är så mycket lättare att bara klicka under rutan
<vp21> sant
<Markslap> TViYH: Yes.
<TViYH> har -> have/had?
<dagon_> har/hade
<vp21> kan man spela in svt.play förresten ?
<Markslap> TViYH: More or less.
<Markslap> vp21: Bara att fetcha tempfilerna.
<dagon_> vp21: man kan dumpa med vlc
<vp21> ahaa... coolt... jag gillar vetenskapens värld, surt när dom försvinner efter ett tag
<dagon_> jag dumpade kalle anka på julafton :P
<dagon_> gött att kunna se när som helst på året
<vp21> Markslap, man pumpar ut flashen från temp mappen ?  typ med ett script som kollar vad som ligger där.. kanske rsync ?
<Markslap> Vet ikkje hur man gör exakt.
<vp21> ok
<Markslap> Har en kompis som pillar med det där.
<Markslap> Jag laddar ner som normalt folk.
<dagon_> :)
<Markslap> Och kör Windows 7 lokalt dessutom.
<dagon_> :(
<Markslap> Kan inte köra Ubuntu.
<dagon_> y4
<Markslap> Hade gärna velat dock.
<vp21> win 7 testade jag förra veckan som senast, driverserna suger fortgarande
<Markslap> Tycker jag inte.
<vp21> jo gammal hw har dåligt stöd.. speciellt rtl eländet och ac97 ljud
<Markslap> Okej.
<dagon_> win7 bootar jag en gång varannan vecka för att spela starcraft 2
<dagon_> :>
<Markslap> Pro tip: Sluta kör med gammal hårdvara. :)
<dagon_> pro tip: kör linux
<Markslap> Jag kör med en laptop som hade Home Premium förinstallerat.
<Markslap> Som inte leker med Ubuntu alls.
<vp21> Markslap, jag fick inte orginal drivern för ati att funka i win7  jag la in fel modell och den gick bättre än i xp ..
<Markslap> Har försökt en massa gånger.
<Markslap> Haha
<dagon_> Markslap: provat nån annan dist?
<Markslap> Nej.
<vp21> ja det var lite lol
<Markslap> Vill inte det heller. :P
<dagon_> meneh
<Markslap> Ska jag köra någon dist vill jag ha Ubuntu.
<dagon_> kör mint istället
<dagon_> Ubuntu done right
<Markslap> Fast egentligen inte, men Ubuntu har bra repos.
<Markslap> Är inte det KDE?
<dagon_> nope
<vp21> Markslap, gammal hw e inget fel, har en 10-12 år gammal fileserver på en p3
<Markslap> aha, valfritt.
<dagon_> Markslap: jag kör gnome whatever på denna lådan
<Markslap> vp21: Oj.
<dagon_> 2.32
<Markslap> vp21: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x4/
<Markslap> Jag kör med en sån för närvarande.
<vp21> samma diskar samma moderkort och allt, har tom stängt av fläktar till cpu mm för att få ner ljudet.. den går dygnet runt... funkar var dag
<Markslap> Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS.
<vp21> nice !
<Markslap> Är begränsad med RAMet och CPUn dock (även hårddiskutrymmet iofs).
<Markslap> Så ska uppgradera inom några veckor.
<Markslap> 0.89 0.72 0.72 <- när inte ens någon är inloggad på servern förutom jag. :)
<Markslap> Går lätt upp till 1.3-1.8 och dessutom över 2.0-4.0 om jag börjar tarballa saker eller packa upp saker.
<maxjezy> dagon_: blä vilken tråkig tutorial
<maxjezy> hoppas del 2 blir roligare
<maxjezy> mirror, array och apply rotation
<maxjezy> ekar i mitt huvud
<Markslap> Nu ska jag sova.
<Markslap> Upp om 6h.
<Markslap> Woo.
<vp21> Markslap, jag installerade en ubuntu 10.04 tls server idag med.. och sen kör jag freenas för fileserver... funkar med 256Mb ram och 500Mhz cpu och ett gigabit kort
<maxjezy> sssa sött Markslap
<vp21> för över xvid filmer på typ 15 sekunder över lanet
<maxjezy> vad för filmer?
<vp21> dom jag tycker e bra ... det spar man genom åren har det blivit ett par
<maxjezy> pr0n
<maxjezy> såklart
<vp21> har inte en xxx film i nätverket
<vp21> det finns ju tubes för det heh
<maxjezy> crazy
<maxjezy> dålig kvalitet ju
<vp21> kanske
<maxjezy> pr0n ska upplevas på blueray
<maxjezy> 3D
<vp21> haha när brudarna hoppar ut genom rutan
<maxjezy> precis
<vp21> har mest drama och lite klassiker och dokumentärer mm
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-27
<maxjezy> drama och romantik är fan det segaste
<vp21> en god drama e bättre än xxx
<vp21> helre brudar med kläder än utan
<vp21> ;)
<maxjezy> hellre brudar i sängen än på tvrutan
<vp21> heh
<maxjezy> eller som en vis man sa
<maxjezy> hellre vispgrädde i skägget än i brevlådan
<vp21> iaf, grannen såg min 12 år gamla nas, han byggde en ny med ddr3 sata2 och grejjor... en bra dator.. men vi fick aldrig överföringarna att bli bra, trotts ny hårdvara... antar det var driverserna som var kassa till gigabit nicket.. så nytt e inte alltid bäst
<maxjezy> antii: sover du?
<moglag> någon här?
<arand_> moglag: Otålig mycket?
<arand_> :þ
<moglag> haha, du menar att jag råkade disca med ctrl+w för jag härjat lite mkt i terminalen :P
<moglag> nemen, jag har försökt i typ en vecka att få igång aircrack. det är en negative one error. och det enda jag kan tänka mig nu är att jag har fel kernel.
<moglag> så jag tänkte testa att installera en annan. är det kernel.org å ta senaste då eller=
<arand_> Hmm, aircrack ingår väl inte i Linux? Är det drivrutiner du menar?
<arand_> För mig med mitt trådlösa kort är det bara och tuta och köra i princip..
<moglag> aaa i wish.. nemen det är tydligen en erkänd grej med maverick att det blir den erroren. men den lösningen som står överallt fungerar inte för mig
<moglag> och jag har försökt med jag vet inte hur mkt olika randomgrejer
<moglag> och nu tänkte jag om man skulle byta kernel?
<arand_> Version? Kör själv 1.0~rc3-1
<moglag> ska se va om jag förstår vad du menar
<arand_> apt-cache policy aircrack-ng
<moglag> :O
<moglag> 1:1.1-1 0
<moglag> eller a:
<moglag> aircrack-ng:
<moglag>   Installed: 1:1.1-1
<moglag>   Candidate: 1:1.1-1
<moglag>   Version table:
<moglag>  *** 1:1.1-1 0
<moglag>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe i386 Packages
<moglag>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<arand_> Hmm, samma som i natty då..
<moglag> ok :) (jag är inte bra egentligen men krigar med google så gott det går)
<arand_> (använd pastebin för längre texter, spelar mindre roll när kanalen är tys men endå)
<moglag> ok sry
<moglag> nu har jag iaf 2.6.35-28-generic-pae. och jag undrar om det vore någon idé att byta..
<arand_> Hmm, kan ju alltid testa äldre variant av aircrack...
<arand_> men jag vet inte riktigt...
<moglag> hmm ok, men det låter väl värt ett försök
<moglag> jag googlar vidare :)
<moglag>   Aircrack-ng 1.0rc3 Slackware package.  ? :D
<arand_> moglag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10547402&postcount=125
<arand_> Jag kör debian, vet inte riktigt vart rc3 kommer från dock...
<moglag> den där tråden ser awsome ut. jag testar!
<arand_> Protip: använd checkinstall istället för make install
<moglag> Please write a description for the package.. hur går jag vidare efter jag skrivit?
<arand_> Enter, enter
<moglag> cannot change permissions of `/usr/local/man/man1': No such file or directory :(
<arand_> Hmm, det verkar vara något snett i install target isåfall... kan ju prova köra bara make install
<arand_> men isåfall måste man använda make uninstall från källkodsmappen för att avinstallera
<duggthe> Om man kör traceroute mot ett värdnamn så ska tydligen man se vad den har för "upstream"-ISP:er?
<moglag> men å
<moglag> funkade med suo
<moglag> sudo
<arand_> duggthe: Du ser vilka steg du tar för att komma till en specific address
<duggthe> Om man kör tracert mot www.prq.se så visas en IP-adress till Amsterdam-något samt en domän som verkar vara riktigt skum och inte alls vara någon backbone-ISP.
<duggthe> Varför inget värdnamn för den första?
<duggthe> Och varför www.i2b.se?
<moglag> :D
<moglag> det fungerade att göra sudo aireplay-ng -1 0 -a [BSSID] mon0 --ignore-negative-one
<arand_> neat..
<moglag> men sen får jag: 1266 packets (got 0 ARP requests and 0 ACKs), sent 0 packets...(0 pps)
<moglag> är det att jag inte har handshake då?
<arand_> Ingen aning, aircrack har bra dokumentation dock
<arand_> ...
<moglag> aa du har hjälpt mig över det där sjukt jobbiga steget. nu blire en ny runda googlande
<moglag> tusen tack
<moglag> haha fattar fortfarande inte hur du hittade den där grejen så snabbt :P aja. tacksam, gonatt!
<whomee> hmm, då va de onsdag va?
<Haffe> Hallå.
<Haffe> Är allt bra?
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154388
<arand> yeager: Testa utan "quiet splash"?
<larsemil> acpi=off kan hjälpa också
<yeager> svara gärna på launchpad
<arand> Har inte egentligen någon bra ide, så..
<Barre> morrn morrn
<larsemil> nej nu kom barre då drar jag
<Barre> larsemil: :-/ du e dum
<whomee> *nu vaknade människor, då drar jag*
<whomee> jag o boten anna som hade de så bra
<Haffe> Ahhhhh.
<Barre> annars då? har inte besökt kanalen på en vecka, tyst och lugnt verkar det vara
<bamsefar> Tjena Barre
<bamsefar> Barre: Så du är officiellt hitachi-anställd nu då? :)
<Barre> bamsefar: jupps, I got the business card to prove it ;)
<bamsefar> Coolt
<Barre> hehe.. inte direkt, väldigt mycket admin att ta in och mängder med CoC, ethics contracts, etc. att gå igenom...
<kodein> call of cthulhu?
<carl-> mmm lovecraft
<bamsefar> Barre: Löjligt. ;)
<carl-> mkt nice .. det var länge sedean jag läste .. men tyckte mkt mkt om det
<Barre> bamsefar: kanske inte löjligt, men otroligt jobbigt och frustrerande när jag vill dyka ner i tekniken :)
<bamsefar> Hehe :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur lång tid tar det innan du försöker boka in ett säljmöte då? ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: hahah.... säg det, kalendern är full redan, så vem vet ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag vill inte köpa något, men vi kan ju ta en lunch ändå. ;)
<larsemil> Barre: eller så tajmade din ankomst precis med lämning på dagis
<Zambezi> HeMan: Vad tycker du om utslaget i renbetesmålet? Samerna får låta renarna beta på markägarnas skog och planteringar för att de alltid gjort det. Jag tycker det är sjukt.
<kodein> sedvanerätten är rätt stark, men det är klart att det blir rätt dyrt för skogsbruket.
<kodein> men det går kanske plantera in lite varg för att kompensera...
<realubot> Hej, får jag leka med er?
<Linda^> nä!
<Linda^> :(
 * realubot gråter.
<ah-berg> hur gör man  ls /dir/alladir/file?  (* fungerar ej)
<kodein> realubot: vi ska äta snart, så det går inte.
<whuffor> ah-berg: Kan du inte bara göra: ls /dir/alladir/file och trycka tab ett par gånger för att see filer i den katalogen som börjar med "file" ?
<larsemil> ah-berg: man find
<realubot> ah-berg: find /dir/alladir -name 'file'
<realubot> T.ex: find /home/username -name 'love_letter_to_larsemil.txt'
<kodein> vet man vad filen heter (eller en del av namnet) så är locate snabbare...
<ah-berg> men vill se ls -l utdata också
<ah-berg> med find blir det värsta skriptet
<realubot> ah-berg: ls ska fungera i ditt fall också: ls /dir/* | grep "file"
<whomee> ls -laR /etc
<paintpojken> hej, jag har en ubuntu server som jag inte behover , sa jag vill installera w7 men datorn vagrar lasa cd nagon som kan hjalpa mig?
<Markslap> Vad har det med Ubuntu att göra?
<realubot> for i in $(find /dir/ -name 'file'); do echo $i; done
<realubot> ah-berg:
<realubot> SÃ¥ kanske...
<ah-berg> realubot: Tack men hade hoppats att gåt med endast ls
<paintpojken> markslap alltsa om nagon vet hur jag kan lasa cd ellet pa annat satt kan installera annat os
<usp> paintpojken: Fungerar denna skiva att boota från på någon annan burk?
<realubot> ah-berg: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<paintpojken> usp: japp det gor den
<usp> paintpojken: Vad säger den när du bootar den och det inte fungerar?
<realubot> ah-berg: Varför ls enbart?
<realubot> ah-berg: find är kommandot man "ska" använda för att lista filer i skript m.m?
<paintpojken> usp: code 5 can't read cd
<realubot> ah-berg: ls ställer till problem om filnamnen är på en viss form.
<whomee> ah-berg: ls -laR /etc
<realubot> Neh?
<realubot> paintpojken: Du kanske måste ändra till CD i BIOS eller välja CD-boot i boot-menyn när dator startar?
<ah-berg> ja men det är inget skript  med sifror har jag för mig att fungerar
<realubot> paintpojken: Din CD kanske är kass, CD-spelaren kanske är kass? Fungerar det att starta från CD-skivan i en annan dator?
<paintpojken> de jag forsoker med :/
<realubot> ah-berg: Vad då med siffror?
<realubot> ah-berg: Testa ls -1
<realubot> ah-berg: Äh, glöm det.
<realubot> ah-berg: find is the shit.
<realubot> paintpojken: Eller CD-skivan är dåligt bränd, repad eller nåt?
<realubot> paintpojken: Lyckas du välja boot från CD öht?
<realubot> paintpojken: Det kan vara så att Ubuntu är starkare än Windows och att Ubuntu brottar ner Windows installationen innan den hinner dra igång.
<realubot> paintpojken: ;)
<usp> realubot: Tror på det senaste ;)
<Markslap> paintpojken: Kör med unetbootin.
<Markslap> paintpojken: Och boota med USB.
<paintpojken> cd lasaren har alltid funkat nar jag haft andra os, skivan funkar, nar jag bootar fran cd sager den code -5
<paintpojken_> vad sa du det hette uniboot?
<usp> paintpojken: unetbootin
<paintpojken_> okej ska kolla upp det
<realubot> Markslap: Unetbootin? Han ska ju installera Windows 7? GÃ¥r det via USB=
<realubot> ?
<usp> realubot: Yes, det går. Fast då körde jag med ett annat program
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Wi ndows 7 har ett eget program också.
<realubot> usp: Det finns ett program i Win7 för att skapa bootbara USB:n med Win7 på eller?
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, just det. Jag har hört det.
<usp> realubot: windows 7 usb/dvd download tool heter det :s
<realubot> Fungerar det programmet som Startup Disk Creator i Ubuntu eller är det bara just den licensen man skapar USB:t på som går att boota? Är Windows-versionen möjlig att boota på alla datorer man vill ha Win7 på om man har rätt nyckel bara?
<realubot> Är det en Recovey USB bara eller går det att boota på en dator med helt tom hårddisk?
<realubot> Komplett Windows eller återställnings-gresimojs som kräver mer än det som finns på USB:t?
<usp> realubot: komplett beroende på iso skulle jag säga
<usp> realubot: inte helt insatt men den verkar vara rätt begränsad, vad det tycker är ok
<usp> den*
<usp> realubot: Har iaf lyckats installera win2k8 samt win7 från den.
<realubot> usp: Ok, men man måste ha en Recovery-DVD också eller? Så man använder Recovery-DVD:n för att skapa USB:t eller går det direkt från hårddisken till USB:t?
 * realubot never uses Windows...
<realubot> Jag kanske skulle fixa lite mer RAM så man kan köra lite Win7 i vbox.
<usp> realubot: Har provat diverse tankade iso filer, inte från någon skiva så kan inte svara på det
<usp> realubot: GÃ¥r iaf utan skiva.
<lilleman> finns det ngt benshmarksprogg till linux?
<realubot> usp: Ok.
<realubot> lilleman: Vad ska du bechmarka?
<realubot> lilleman: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<lilleman> vill kolla datorn bara
<realubot> lilleman: Kolla prestandan? Kolla vad du har för dator?
<realubot> lilleman: Om du vill veta din hårdvara så kör kommandot: lshw -html > hardware.html
<realubot> och öppna hardware.html-filen med din webbläsare.
<dagon_> fast det är ju inte samma sak
<realubot> lilleman: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<cHarNe2> lilleman: bara kolla vad som finns? => hardinfo
<dagon_> han vill benchmark'a sin dator precis som man kan göra i winblows 7
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, ja, men då är väl test suite bra eller?
<dagon_> förmodligen
<dagon_> har inte själv kört nåt sånt i linux
<realubot> Det är väl ganska vettigt för att se vad programmet går för?
<dagon_> realubot: jodå
<paintpojken> usp: Tja, nu har jag laddat ner unetbootin laggt in det på usb hur gör jag sen?
<lilleman> realubot:  hur installerar jag progget?
<realubot> lilleman: Jag vet inte... :)
<realubot> lilleman: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=documentation
<realubot> Där är en guide för hur du installerar det.
<realubot> Det är nog inte så svårt.
<realubot> Ladda ner, exekvera ett skrivp typ...
<realubot> *skript
<realubot> lilleman: Fråga Philip5 annars. Han vet nog för han har använt programmet.
<realubot> Test Suite
<Philip5> realubot: vilket minne du har
<realubot> Philip5: Mhm.
<realubot> Philip5: Så som du skröt om dina värden så.
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Det gömmer man inte i första taget.
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> *glömmer
<Philip5> så är det när man har det bästa
<Philip5> det är då man får passa på att väsnas lite
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/mac-air-far-konkurrens_6118601.svd
<realubot> Jag önskar mig en sån av kanalen.
<realubot> Och en HTC Sensation.
<Markslap> Jag tänker köpa en Slamsug Galaxy S II.
<Markslap> Billigare och har bättre hårdvara än Sensation.
<Markslap> Även om jag gillar HTC.
<kodein> *nöjd med sin arc*
<Haffe> Jag tänker klia mig på magen.
<kodein> najs
<usp> kodein: Är den schysst?
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha, jag kommer inte köpa en så dyr Android för jag har inte råd. :( Jag kanske köper en ZTE Blade om den inte hinner bli för gammal innan...
<kodein> usp: jovars, hittills. har inte haft den en vecka än
<usp> kodein: Trevligt
<Philip5> jag ska skaffa en htc sensation när den släpps
<realubot> kodein: Etta på Prisjakts lista över Android-lurar.
<Philip5> lag att byta ut min hero med den
<realubot> kodein: Arc
<kodein> hade nog gått med på en lite tjockare telefon om den kommit med lite fler amperetimmar, dock, men det är väl hyfsat ok batteritid ändå. lär bli bättre när jag joggat igång batteriet lite också
<realubot> Går det att köra Android virtuellt i Ubuntu på något sätt? Jag vill bekanta mig med systemet, apps osv.
<kodein> finns en emulator i SDK:n
<usp> kodein: den ser smutt ut iaf :)
<kodein> mm
<lilleman> Philip5: hur installerar jag  phoronix-test-suite
<lilleman> sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite men det händer inget
<Philip5> lilleman: finns nog inte i ubuntus repo sådu får hämta det från deras sajt
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> kodein: Tack.
<lilleman> Philip5:  jag hämtade men jag vet inet hur hjag installerar
<realubot> lilleman: Jag postade ju en länk till installationsanvisningarna. Där står att du ska ladda ner en fil, packa upp och köra ett skript osv...
<Philip5> lilleman: precis som realubot skriver
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=documentation
<lilleman> menjag fattar ie
<lilleman> inte
<realubot> Där har ni.
<Philip5> lilleman: och det är ett kommandobaserat program sedan också
<Barre> larsemil: excuses, excuses ;P
<maxjezy> tror ni man har större chans att få kompensation av ett företag ju högre upp man går i hiarkin i företaget
<amelia> maxjezy: kompensation för vad?
<usp> maxjezy: När man är så högt upp att man har makten själv så javisst :P
<amelia> troligen har man ett avtal med företaget där företaget friskriver sig från massa saker så jag skulle tro att det blir svårare om inte omöjligt.
<speakman> Vadå över för netbooks? Det är fortfarande det bästa formatet hittills. Sedan var väl knappast låg prestanda ett självändamål!
<Philip5> tror det beror rätt mycket på företaget också. om du ska reklamera din bil för något fel så tror jag inte du får det lättare om du pratar med vd
 * speakman skrev till Milkos VD och föreslog 100% reklamfinansierad mjölk. Fick svar iaf... 
<Philip5> speakman: du vet väl att när journalister skriver om något nytt i datorväg som inte blir större än pc eller kommer från apple så är det en flopp eller fluga som dör ut
<speakman> Philip5: sorry, glömde...
<Philip5> speakman: jo svar får man väl ofta när man skriver så men de brukar väl vara mer politiska/policysvar än praktiska svar elle?
<maxjezy> amelia: jag har gett samsung lite felrapport på sin hemsida angående min datormodell
<maxjezy> jag vill ha HDMI på den
<speakman> Philip5: nej då, han svarade att liknande försök redan hade gjorts, exakt vilka som gjorde det och hur resultatet blev. Det var bara att sälja reklamplats på mjölkpaketen och inte ens det drog in särskilt stora pengar.
<amelia> maxjezy: skulle tro att dina chanser är rätt små oavsett vem du kontaktar.. finns säkert en "vi friskriver oss från avvikelser"-klausul någonstans.
<speakman> Annars är ju mjölktetrorna en jävligt fin reklampelare...
<maxjezy> amelia: ja visst, finns säkert en sån.
<speakman> "Vi friskriver oss från samtliga anspråk"
<maxjezy> men ja vill iaf ha ett "förlåt, vi ber om ursäkt"
<speakman> maxjezy: du kan få ett av mig om det känns lite bättre?
<Philip5> speakman: han var väl ganska ny på sin vd-post då och ville göra bra ifrån sig mot kunderna :)
<speakman> Ett för 39:- och Två för endast 69:-! Men bara idag!
<speakman> Philip5: njae det tror jag inte. Jag skrev ju ganska seriöst så han tog det nog så också.
<Philip5> kul i så fall
<maxjezy> speakman: näe tack men tack endå
<maxjezy> jag tycker man har lite rätt att få ersättning när man hjälper dem i sitt jobb
<maxjezy> får jag inte en samsung galaxy så ska ja dedikera mitt liv åt att jävlas med samsung
<dagon_> 8]
<usp> maxjezy: tycker det låter bättre än en galaxy ^
<speakman> Nyss om HTC Sensation: http://www.swedroid.se/htc-sensation-kommer-ha-eget-gestbaserat-tangentbord-htc-trace/
<Philip5> undrar om tjänsten htc watch kommer funka i sverige med de htc-lurar som kommer stödja det
<dagon_> Philip5: antagligen inte
<dagon_> allt som verkar coolt får vi i sverige inte ta del av
<Philip5> dagon_: inte när olika film och musikbolag är med i bilden och det är regionsskydd och massa skit
<dagon_> precis
<dagon_> en sån smidig grej är till exempel
<dagon_> google voice
<Philip5> du får prata svengelska med google voice ;)
<dagon_> funkar inte sverige vad jag vet
<Philip5> aha, tänkte på den där röstigenkännaren i mobilen
<Philip5> eller taligenkännaren
<dagon_> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.googlevoice&feature=search_result
<dagon_> hoppas den kommer till sverige snart
<bittin> yay 700mb Kubuntu updates
<Philip5> dagon_: sitter och packar nya kdenlive 0.8 som kom härom dagen
<Philip5> har du lekt något med det förr?
<dagon_> har gjort en video och lagt upp på youtube
<Philip5> uppdaterar till senaste mlt och frei0r också
<Philip5> gick det bra?
<dagon_> sådär
<dagon_> det är lite knepigt att förstå sig på
<dagon_> men jordan (thisweekinlinux) har gjort nån video
<Philip5> jag tycker nog nästan det är den bästa videoredigeraren som är open source men det kanske säger mer om de andra
<dagon_> mjo, den är säkert bäst
<dagon_> :P
<bittin> undra när nya Kubuntu släpps imorgon
<kodein> 23:59:59
<Philip5> brukar släppas ut å serverarna under eftermiddagen mot kvällen
<Philip5> brukar ju ligga ut för att speglas först ett tag innan den annonseras
<bittin> får sitta och f5a vid 17-18
<dagon_> Philip5: http://youtu.be/opkMSsAn4go?hd=1 <- den lyckades jag knåpa ihop i kdenlive
<Philip5> dagon_: http://kdenlive.org/discover/0.8
<Philip5> dagon_: bara ljud?
<dagon_> ville bara få upp låten
<dagon_> så, ja :P
<maxjezy> dagon_: din kanal?
<dagon_> yes
<Philip5> dagon_: du skulle klippt in värsta passande bildspelet ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5: ellerhur :)
<dagon_> det kanske kommer :P
<Philip5> dagon_: känns inte så viktigt att ha hd-upplösning på videon med bara ljud :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: kvaliten påverkar ju ljudet med
<bittin> galet att man kan uppdatera en dator från Kubuntu 7.10 till 11.04
<bittin> utan större fel
<Philip5> bittin: bara för att kubuntu är bäst! :D
<dagon_> Philip5: det var bara för att få så bra ljud som möjligt
<bittin> jag har inte suttit vid denna datorn på 8-9månader undra vad jag har i min hemkatalog
<bittin> vet att jag har nån gammal version av Opensuse jag kan ta bort
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du kört kdenlive något eller kör du annat? kanske direkt i blender?
<maxjezy> bittin: 12 gb pr0n
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag tror jag har kört kdenlive lite
<maxjezy> ska kolla min kanal
<bittin> maxjezy: det tror jag iofs inte jag har i min hemkatalog hos farmor och farfar
<dagon_> maxjezy: kan man spela upp ett videoklipp på ett plane i blender?
<maxjezy> dagon_: japp
<dagon_> tänkte göra en snygg presentation
<bittin> hade typ en gammal version av Opensuse, ett mobilspel, och videos från konferanser :p
<bittin> och drivare för en hp skrivare
<bittin> och lite textdokument och .mod filer
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/user/Dammagrus#p/u/26/WT_gs_bXMnI
<maxjezy> den har jag gjort i KDENLIVE
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> påminner om antipiratbyråns logga :D
<bittin> är säkert nån ny kernel här nånstans med så jag får reboota
<bittin> Linux hillelinux 2.6.32-25-generic-pae #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 21:01:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bittin> känns lite old
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu här
<bittin> antar att den ligger här nånstans med bland alla 700mb updates
<bittin> ny Xorg nu allafall
<maxjezy> Philip5: no comments?
<maxjezy> dagon_: jag har en cool tutorial till dig om du vill
<maxjezy> med "plane" video
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror jag sett den förr
<maxjezy> jaja, har iaf gjort lite effekter i KDENLIVE till dne
<maxjezy> blev nått fel i början
<maxjezy> helt svart
<maxjezy> dagon_: http://vimeo.com/10655245
<maxjezy> jag gjorde den tutorialen med grymt lyckat resultat
<bittin> 908mb updates det är ju fan nästan en gig
<kodein> kapten uppenbar slår till igen
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> hur är det, kommer man kunna köra ubuntu 11.04 utan unity?
<maxjezy> tycker det varit fram å tillbaka med det
<maxjezy> blir det en överaskning?
<bittin> ska väl gå att välja gnome i gdm
<usp> maxjezy: Det kommer att gå som tur är
<maxjezy> what's new då?
<maxjezy> förutom unity
<Philip5> maxjezy: det går jättebra att köra kubuntu utan unity :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja justja, kubuntu hade ja helt glömt
<maxjezy> :)
<bittin> jag kör bara Kubuntu och Xubuntu så jag har inte problemet :p
<kodein> inte det, men säkert andra. ;)
<usp> Philip5: Hörde att de slänger på unity på kubuntu^ haha
<Philip5> :P
<bittin> Kunity
<maxjezy> kubunity
<usp> "Klart grabben ska ha unity" ^
<usp> Blir intressant att se hur det blir med det där framöver
<bittin> ny kernel som jag sa: linux-image-2.6.35-29 dras in nu
<usp> maxjezy: Nytt: firefox 4^, libre office, banshee, global menu ala os x style. Vad vet jag =P
<maxjezy> usp: låter inte bra
<maxjezy> firefox blir bara sämre o sämre
<maxjezy> libre office, seriöst, office är ju lite 1999
<maxjezy> vem skriver dokument längre
<usp> maxjezy: Jadu
<Philip5> vad är det för "global menu"?
<usp> Philip5: Fönster menyerna hamnar i panelen längst upp till vänster ala os x
<maxjezy> Philip5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<Philip5> aha, sånt yuck
<maxjezy> ja
<usp> Philip5: Precis ^^
<maxjezy> en grej ja inte fattar är varför man ens ska ha en statisk meny
<maxjezy> varför inte ha en menyruta som dyker upp när man klickar på f12
<maxjezy> med allt man vill ha i menyn
<maxjezy> slippa paneler och skit
<maxjezy> känns så 21 century
<usp> maxjezy: Locka folk kanske ^
<usp> maxjezy: mer klicka än förstå
<realubot> maxjezy: Gnome Do, Synapse och Alt+F1 som det är idag.
<realubot> Inga menyer och shit.
<usp> realubot: Gnome do är rätt trevlig
<realubot> usp: Synapse är typ samma sak.
<realubot> usp: Kolla in det om du gillar Gnome Do. Det ska vara mer resurssnålt.
<realubot> usp: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/
<usp> realubot: tack för tipset. Provade dock bara gnome do nån gång sen fick de vara
<realubot> usp: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Synapse + Ubuntus program Keyboard Shortcuts är ju grymt. :)
<usp> realubot: synapse såg helt klart mer tilltalande ut ;)
<realubot> usp: Finns olika teman också.
<usp> realubot: ok, kanske kan bli något för laptopen, får se^
<usp> realubot: Du kör den nu antar jag?
<realubot> usp: Man kommer långt med Keyboard Shortcuts för program som man använder mest.
<realubot> usp: Jag kör Synapse ja.
<usp> usp: Jo det är sant
<realubot> usp: Den var lite instabil förr men nu tycker jag att den har rullat på utan att krascha.
<usp> :S
<usp> realubot: *
<usp> realubot: Ok, tror jag hade något liknande problem med gnome do förut
<usp> realubot: kör du 10.04?
<realubot> 10.10
<usp> realubot: k
<realubot> usp: Du då?
<usp> realubot: Inget fast just nu, laptopen får prova på lite av varje. Men annars 10.04 / arch
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur jag ska göra imorgon när 11.04 släpps. Jag testade 11.04 betan på min netbook och Unity fungerade inte bra. Jag vet inte om Unity inte är färdigt eller om det är netbookens grafikkort som strular. Det gick inte att stänga av avancerade skrivbordseffekter heller och netbooken blir för seg med 3d-effekterna på. Jag antar att 3d-effekter är nödvändigt för Unity.
<realubot> Testade 11.04 betan för några dagar sen.
<usp> realubot: Har testat den med sedan beta och nu beta2
<realubot> usp: Kör du inget system? Hur använder du din dator då? :)
<Markslap> Inget fast.
<usp> realubot: jo på stationära är det 10.04 men laptopen pendlar :P
<realubot> Markslap: Fasta på, säger jag.
<realubot> usp: Ok.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag drar dig i benet lite bara.
<usp> realubot: Får se vad det blir på laptopen något som stannar blir det nog under helgen då jag kommer att behöva den nästa vecka ^
<usp> unity känns för mycket 'tablet pc' för att jag ska gilla det
<Markslap> Tablett PC.
<kodein> tablet pc
<usp> ^^
<kodein> tebladspeze
<spacebug-> tab let pc
<realubot> usp: I 11.10 kommer inte det vanliga skrivbordet finnas med. DÃ¥ finns bara Unity 3d och 2d.
<Markslap> Tab's lettiska PC.
<usp> realubot: Doh
<realubot> Markslap: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablett
<usp> Markslap: Du försökte rätta mig där ^
<Haffe> tablettpc.
<Haffe> Den levereras som ett bordsunderlägg.
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> usp: Huh?
<kodein> perfekt till microsoft surface
<Haffe> Ubåten har gått till ytläge.
<usp> Microsoft tabel PC ^^
<Markslap> Table PC
<Markslap> Bordsdator.
<kodein> stolpiller-pc
<Markslap> haha
<Markslap> Lika bekvämt som Windows.
<usp> kodein: = bärbar? ^
<kodein> usp: man tarme'n
<usp> kodein: jobbigt bara när man behöver ta fram'en igen
<Markslap> :D
<kodein> man får väl skita IT, då.
<Markslap> Lägga en kabel, så att säga.
<realubot> Markslap: Jobbar inte du?
<realubot> Markslap: Hur har du då tid att irca?
<kodein> man ser väl ändå till att jobba med att irca.
<Markslap> Precis.
<Markslap> Och jodå, jag sitter på jobbet.
<larsemil> goder afton
<Markslap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks0P1u6-OUY
<Markslap> Lyssnar på lite dubstep.
<realubot> larsemil: God jul, säger jag. Irssi laggar så jag säger det redan nu.
 * realubot söker jobb...
<Markslap> Oj.
<HeMan> Haloj!
<bittin> Linux hillelinux 2.6.35-29-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 15 18:57:47 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<bittin> så nu är den uppdaterad
<bittin> vet ni nån ppa som har en svensk version av firefox 4?
<kodein> ppa betalar
<bittin> vet nån hur man installerar Firefox 4 i Kubuntu 10.10 med svensk språkpaket?
<Markslap> kodein: :D
<spacebug-> vadå språket sätts väl av LANG / LC_MESSAGES / LANGUAGE
<bittin> spacebug-: hur ändrar man där då?
<spacebug-> antingen i /etc/default/locale eller när du loggar in i KDM (antar jag det är om du kör KDE) och ller så finns det väl nån språkstödsinstallation i KDE
<kodein> man brukar ju ställa sånt i sin {X,G,K}DM, ja. :)
<kodein> derfian: fint med lite semester? ;)
<bittin> verkar jobbigt ska nog köra chromium istället och farmor och farfar får köra firefox 3
<bittin> tills 10.04
<bittin> 11.04 menar jag
<spacebug-> bittin: prova detta:    LANGUAGE=sv_SE LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE.utf8 LANG=sv_SE.utf8 firefox
<spacebug-> stäng först ner alla instanser av firefox
<spacebug-> dock brukar ju allt va satt till svenska om man nu är sån så man kör svenska
<fa21> bittin, testa opera
<spacebug-> själv vill jag ha engelska menyer mm därför kör jag LANGUAGE=en och LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
<fa21> bittin, den e grymt snabb och stabil
<fa21> svengelska e standard idag :P
 * kodein kör en_GB
<fa21> bittin, eller så laddar du hem från ftp://frp.mozilla.org/pub den svenska versionen
<spacebug-> mmm glass *dregglar som homer*
<fa21> vad heter saken som visar nätverksanslutningar i meny baren ?
<fa21> min har försvunnit.. får köra ifconfig manuellt just nu
<kodein> nm
<fa21> ahaa
<fa21> e det ett gnome prog ?
<fa21> wtf network-manager-gnome och massa paket var inte installerade,, hur har dom försvunnit tro
<HeMan> ne nu är det hemgång så man kan få betala tull någon gång!
<fa21> lol
<fa21> skit i tullen och våga vara ekonomisk kriminell
<HeMan> mmm, men då skickar inte TNT min platta
<fa21> tullen borde gå under gpl... och all hårdvara med
<fa21> HeMan, vilken platta köpte du ?
<fa21> förr beställde vi massor av skivor från holland, tullen eller skatten skulle betalas på lokalt skattekontor heh
<fa21> jag glömde ofta att gå dit
<fa21> jag ska roota min platta senare
<fa21> vill få in nfs och cifs i kernenln
<andol> fa21: Är inte cifs tradionellt sett väldigt mycket userspace?
<fa21> andol, inte i android
<andol> Ahh
<fa21> smb browse funkar i android, men users får inte mounta
<fa21> problemet blir streamade filmer.. dom laddas hem först innan dom visas
<fa21> och garantin slutar gälla om man rootar sin platta påstås det
<bittin> tror jag uppdaterar denna datorn till Kubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<derfian> kodein: jepp
 * bittin is nyfiken
 * kodein tycker också det var fint med lite ledigt
<Linda^> överallt :(
<fa21> 1234 döds test
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> jaja, klockan tickar
<maxjezy> måste gitt
<maxjezy> tjing!
<lilleman72> ngn som vet ett bra ritprogram med pungter på arbetsytan ??
<arand> lilleman72: Finns grid i både gimp och inkscape...
<bittin> Xorg dock men testar apt-get -f upgrade i en framebuffer nu så kanske det löser sig
<bittin> Kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 seems to work only problems so far is that my window manager dwm won't start and the sound won't work :(
<bittin> tog bort pulseaudio och nu funkar ljudet, nu är det bara vänta tills nån fixar en fungerande dwm :p
<arand> bittin: Och finns det uppdateringar för detta, alternativt har du rapporterat buggarna?
<bittin> arand: nej ska testa om jag får in nån ny dwm imorgon
<bittin> annars blir det rapportera buggar
<bittin> 11.04 beta 2 funkar förvånandsvärt bra
<Philip5> dagon_: har du testat nya kdenlive något då och sett om det äger?!
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> får väl prova lite senare
<Philip5> får väl'la göra det
<dagon_> ska bara hitta något halvvettigt att ladda upp på tuben
<bittin> kdenlive 0.7.8 har jag
<bittin> aldrig använt
<gusnan> fdsvensson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te9/protokoll
<lilleman72> arand tackar ska kolla detta
<xyzp> .
<xyzp> Philip5, hej
<xyzp> hej
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> xyzp: hur gick den där dejten då? ;)
<xyzp> Philip5, man lyckas inte alltid
<Philip5> sånt kan hända även den bästa
<xyzp> Philip5, har du någon? ;-)
<Philip5> beror väl på hur man definerar har
<xyzp> Man får gå på :t igen typ
<Philip5> ja så är det
<xyzp> date?
<xyzp> Philip5, tjej typ?
<xyzp> date med tjej menade jag :-)
<Philip5> jodå, lite då och då
<xyzp> jo så är det med tillfällerna
<duggthe> Fattar... inte... hur... folk... får... pengar... att... finansiera... saker... som... de... sedan... driver... helt... åt... helvete... utan... att... någon... bryr... sig.
<saba> heh.
<xyzp> mycke punkter :-)
<saba> duggthe: frågan är om de får pengar att finansiera fler projekt
<xyzp> Philip5, är du intresserad av fotboll?
<duggthe> saba: Verkar inte bättreö.
<larsemil> HeMan: vad fick du ge allt som allt?
<saba> duggthe: även med hårda pengar menar du?
<duggthe> saba: Det vet jag inte. Men lyssna på det här...
<duggthe> Hur kan en sunk-ISP som PRQ få "utländska investerare" som är så hemliga att det är omöjligt att få veta vilka de är? Hur kan de ha ett AB som tjänar pengar? De är kriminella båda i.o.m. det de hostar och i hur de agerar mot kunder och folk som försöker ha att göra med dem.
<xyzp> undra sa flundra
<saba> duggthe: jobbar du med en ISP?
<duggthe> Kanske. Vadårå?
<saba> nej inget.
<Philip5> xyzp: hellre hockey
<xyzp> Philip5, ok undrar bara hur det blev med matchen mellan aik- asyriska som avbröts, vem vann? el ska den spelas om?
<xyzp> aik-syrianska ska det va kanske
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte hur det ska gå med den
<xyzp> ok
<henrich> Halloj!
<henrich> Någon som vet ungefär när imorn 11.04 släpps?
<arand> Obestämd tid, när det är klart, alla releasenötter skrivits, etc.
<henrich> Okej, kliar i fingrarna...
<Christoffer> 11:04 borde det vara
<henrich> Christoffer: GMT då? :)
<Christoffer> Lite oklart =) ...men launchpad går ju på GMT så borde nog vara det =)
<Christoffer> aja nu ska jag äta lite sedan sova
<Christoffer> gonatt
<HeMan> larsemil: det blev ca 4500
<HeMan> larsemil: inkl frakt och tullavgifter
<Haffe> Hahaha.
<duggthe> "releasenötter "?
<kodein> release notes
<kodein> analogt med det felaktiga "fotnötter" för fotnoter.
<duggthe> Kan man köpa servrar och sådant på avbetalning?
<duggthe> Har inte råd att köpa en fet jävla serverjävel men kanske kan betala lite i månaden under lång tid.
<duggthe> Däremot leasade servrar direkt som man aldrig får själv att äga är ju väldigt dålig deal.
<duggthe> Svindyrt med lite RAM och dåliga hårddisker jämt. :(
<maxjezy> HEJ
<maxjezy> oj caps
<maxjezy> btw, har ubuntu 1104 kommit?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104 in launchpad "Confusing form disables signed CoCs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104
<kodein> ja.
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> var kan man ladda den?
<kodein> jag ljög
<maxjezy> ljugare
<maxjezy> :(
 * maxjezy skär sig lite
<maxjezy> bröd
<arand> maxjezy: Ladda ner liveCDn från 27th om du är otåligiger, antagligen är det den som blir final, om det inte blir några sistaminutenkriochpanik-ändringa
<kodein> de kanske bestämmer sig för att kasta om titlebarknapparna igen
<arand> ±_±
<maxjezy> finfolket på canonical blir säkert rika på att vi sitter och använder ubuntu
<maxjezy> vad får vi tillbaka?
<maxjezy> :)
<arand> maxjezy: Gratis operativsystem? ¬ ¬
<maxjezy> give something back to the people
<maxjezy> gratis är ju inte värt något
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en ubuntu mugg för besväret
<maxjezy> finns det ubuntu muggar ?
<maxjezy> hade varit kung
<maxjezy> tänk att dricka sitt morgonkaffe (ekologiskt såklart) i en mugg med ubuntu logo
<maxjezy> nam nam
<arand> Finns väl på Canonical's shop
<duggthe> http://www.verksamt.se/portal/web/guest/utveckla/finansiera-tillvaxt/riskkapital <-- Vad bra att de verkligen fullständigt ignorar all information om var man kan hitta dessa människor...
<maxjezy> duggthe: kan du inte beskriva istället vad som sker ?
<maxjezy> länkar är så nittiosju
<maxjezy> hej TViYH
<TViYH> hi
<maxjezy> härlig host där
<TViYH> ^ -> how are you?
<maxjezy> jag är bra, du?
<TViYH> er..bra lol
<maxjezy> härligt :)
<TViYH> lol so what did you say, and what did i say
<duggthe> För i helvete...
<arand> ^ Supuppa :þ
<arand> TViYH: [hello, nice hostname, I'm good you?, lovely]
<arand> ~ish
<TViYH> o sweet
<TViYH> lol
<TViYH> k i gotsta go, later
<arand> Wat?
<maxjezy> people are so bad
<maxjezy> nu ska ja testa dra ut tp sladden och se om jag fortfarande hänger kvar här
<maxjezy2> det funkade inte
<arand> Låter som du hade väntatdig magi :þ
<maxjezy2> ibland funkar det
<maxjezy2> jag är ju uppkopplad på både sladd och wifi
<maxjezy2> i samma router
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy2> har ni cam grabbar?
<dagon_> cam är så 90-tal
<maxjezy> jo ja vet
<maxjezy> ska vi kamma?
<dagon_> har bara cam i netbooken
<maxjezy> aha
<dagon_> och minns inte var jag la den
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> aldrig någon som vill kamma
<maxjezy> tjejen har ingen cam
<maxjezy> http://tinychat.com/ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> har skapat ett chatrum om någon vill  kamma
<maxjezy> nu har jag stött på problem
<maxjezy> mitt ubuntu användarkonto heter adminstrator
<maxjezy> xchat använder det som nått hostnamn eller nått
<maxjezy> hur ändrar jag det
<maxjezy> löste det
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-28
<maxjezy> sover alla?
<arand> Bör men inte gör.
<maxjezy> ja skulle behöva hjälp av någon duktig hemsida fixare
<arand> Tiitta inte på mig...
<maxjezy> :)
<Haffe> God morgon kanalen.
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Unk1> Någon som vet när Server 11.04 släpps, vilken tid?
<kodein> 23:59:59
<Unk1> ok, tack
<coobra> kodein: hur fan kan du det ?
<coobra> :D
<Barre> tydligen har de forserat släppet för 11.04 så att den släpps tidigare, ny tid 23:59:57
<kodein> hemlis :)
<coobra> Barre: hmms
<coobra> kodein: har du fel ?
<kodein> nejdå
<kodein> jag har alltid rätt, även när jag har fel.
<andol> kodein: Låter nästan som defintionen på root? :)
<Haffe> kodein: Nej.
<Haffe> Det är jag som är så bra att jag har rätt till och med när jag har fel.
<kodein> hmm
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Nu kör jag unity!
<usp> HeMan: Jasså?
<HeMan> det har blivit bättre sen jag provade det förra gången
<usp> HeMan: Beta2 då eller?
<HeMan> usp: plus alla uppdateringar tills i morse
<usp> HeMan: Ok, provade det senast i helgen
<kodein> yay, nu har jag orkat fixa eduroam på nallefonen :)
<Haffe> Det var väl onödigt.
<kodein> njaej, det har säkert nåt användningsområde.
<kodein> borde bara tjata på nätgruppen så att de fixar lite APs i viagraparken nu...
<gorgo> hoppar runder
<coobra> nice
<coobra> :D
<HeMan> är det gnome-do som gäller eller ska man köra någon annan "toolbar"?
<usp> HeMan: fick tips om "synapse" igår av realubot
<HeMan> jag drog just in avant-window-navigator...
<HeMan> men jag drar in synapse med
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kaffe <3
<Barre> coobra: +1
<whuffor> Någon som har installerat 11.04 ännu? Funderar på om jag ska utrusta laptopen med den versionen.
<usp> whuffor: Jo, har kör de på laptopen (beta2)
<kodein> som vanligt med ubuntureleaser skulle jag nog rekommendera att man väntar till ett par veckor efter ny release med att köra in det
<coobra> whuffor: kör bara :D
<whuffor> usp: Mmm. Får se om jag orkar att ta tag i det idag, annars väntar jag till helgen.
<usp> whuffor: Jo kommer att fixa de i helgen, ligger lite annat på den nu
<cHarNe2> kodein: ligger du ute och göttar dig i viagraparken? :)
<kodein> nä, jag får sitta inne och jobba istället :(
<cHarNe2> :(
<cHarNe2> kodein: vart sitter du då?
<kodein> g-huset
<cHarNe2> g? vart ligger det o.O?
<Markslap> Nära Horhuset.
<cHarNe2> -.-
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> H-huset
<Markslap> Menade jag
<Markslap> Common typo.
<kodein> samma hus som foi/blåmesen
<kodein> andra sidan viagraparken från allt annat
<cHarNe2> okok, blåmesen :)
<HeMan> jahapp, nu har frugan både en Desire HD och en SE Arc...
<kodein> tur de går att styra enhänt
<HeMan> frugan; now in stereo!
<cHarNe2> frugan, now complains in stereo
<virtuald> hade antagligen blivit osynkat
<virtuald> dvs ekar i skallen :)
<Haffe> HeMan: Har din fru större mobil än vad du har?
<kodein> han kanske kör galaxy tab som mobil?
<HeMan> Haffe: jepp!
<HeMan> Haffe: men snart kommer min 10" mobil!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ser du dåligt? ;)
<kodein> seniorsmartphone
<HeMan> bamsefar: du noterade inte mina colabottnar till glasögon altså?
<Haffe> Jag ska nog ta och löda i ett HSDPAchip i min laptop.
<Haffe> 13.3" mobil.
<Markslap> Haha
<Haffe> Med riktigt tangentbord.
<dagon_> jag förstår mig inte på eee transformer
<dagon_> känns lättare att bara köpa en netbook
<Haffe> Det är en tablett på dagen.
<Haffe> PÅ kvällen är det en riktig laptop.
<Haffe> Fast jag funderar på varför ingen verkar vara intresserade av alternativa inmatningsmetoder.
<dagon_> hur alternativa?
<Haffe> T.ex. laserboard som var inne ett tag.
<kodein> dagon_: more than meets the eye
<kodein> men lenovo hade väl nåt sånt på gång också.
<kodein> asus brukar underleverera sin hajp, så...
<Haffe> Vad sägs om den här dissen?
<Haffe> 'Jag skiter fullständigt i vad du skiter fullständigt i'.
<larsemil> waddup gangstahs
<Haffe> Jo.
<andreashard> Hej, har problem med att få php5 att fungera på min nuvarande 10.10 box. saknar massor med paket och när jag försöker installera respektive paket som saknas får jag "broken packages"
<larsemil> andreashard: sudo apt-get install -f kan lösa sådant ibland
<larsemil> hum hum
<Calyp> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/04/oracle-gives-up-on-ooo-after-community-forks-the-project.ars
<Calyp> underbart!
<Philip5> jaha, om man skulle dra hem kubuntu 11.04 final nu då :D
<Philip5> Calyp: najs
<larsemil> s/kubuntu/ubuntu/g
<Philip5> heja kubuntu
<larsemil> kubuntu kommer väl iof få lite mer folk nu när unity är standard. :D
<Philip5> larsemil: kan ju alltid hoppas :D
<Philip5> eller i alla fall att fler provar kde/kubuntu än att ta gnome/unity som norm
<Philip5> sedan är valet fritt
<larsemil> störigt, satte på en nedladdning för någon timme sedan, då var det 10.10. nu är 11.04 släppt. :D
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> laddar med torrent
<Philip5> så måste man ju börja bygga paket för natty lite mer till min ppa då så man uppdaterar lite grejs i natty som redan ligger efter :D
<ben72> =)
<Philip5> ben72: är du extra glad idag?
<ben72> japp du?
<Philip5> ja kanske. det är ju releasedag idag av natty
<ben72> har några minuter kvar av natty på bittorrent
<ben72> har inte provat så mkt innan denna gång så det skall bli intressant
<Philip5> min kubuntu är klar men det blir nog inte installation förrän imorgon
<Philip5> kul
<ben72> samma här antagligen.. måste jobba lite med annat
<Philip5> wb larsemil
<Philip5> fult att blanda in i mac i filnamnet för amd64 ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Philip5> vet inte om det är något särskilt mac-anpassat med de men det kanske det är
<Philip5> wb ben72
<ben72> tack :)
<usp> Philip5: La märke till det förut med ^^
<HeMan> Philip5: tidigare var det grub-prylar som ställde till det med mac
<HeMan> Philip5: tror dock det är åtgärdat
<Philip5> HeMan: men var det så särskilt att man måste märka iso-namnet med det? var det inte en bugg som andra?
<usp> Philip5: Mac'en kanske bara godkänner om det står med i filnamnet^^
<Philip5> som icke mac-användare så ser det ju illa ut
<Philip5> hehe, skulle inte förvåna mig
<Philip5> om det nu inte finns någon särskild mac-anpassad kernel
<larsemil> HeMan: fick ett möte onsdag vid lunch i dalarna så enda möjligheten för mig är otrsdag lunch
<larsemil> HeMan: och jag kör bil så allt på rätt sida sthlm fungerar för mig. rätt sida är den norra.
<Philip5> larsemil: om du beamade dig istället för bilade dig så skulle du hinna
<larsemil> Philip5: jag vet, men den är trasig
<larsemil> något i 11.04 som broke it
<HeMan> larsemil: du ska inte köra unity på beamern
<larsemil> HeMan: ah
<HeMan> larsemil: byt till classic beam så går den igång igen!
<Philip5> larsemil: shit va jobbit
<Barre> larsemil: piong
<larsemil> Barre: poing
<Barre> larsemil: PM
<Philip5> åhhh, jag får aldrig vara med
<Haffe> Åhå.
<Haffe> Den här maskinen var visst lite gammal.
<Haffe> Jag fick just frågan om jag ville uppgradera till 10.10.
<kodein> 10.10 är ju gammal hatt nu, har jag hört
<usp> kodein: haha
<usp> :)
<kodein> Haffe: arne frågade mig om att spela brädspel helgen nästa vecka. något du är intresserad av att vara med på?
<Philip5> kodein: vad är det för brädspel som spelas?
<Haffe> kodein: Jo tack, ifall jag hinner.
<kodein> Philip5: änna olika, men typ Dominion och Carcassone har det väl varit de senaste gångerna iaf
<Haffe> kodein: Fråga honom ifall han är sugen på att spela mer av spelet där man ska vända andra skinkan till.
<Philip5> aha, ja dominion är kul ibland men Carcassone har jag aldrig riktigt fastnat för
<larsemil> kodein: här spelas även ticket to ride utöver de där två. mycket bra spel alla tre.
<larsemil> min sambo och jag brukar köra en match dominion innan vi lägger oss
<kodein> Haffe: du lär nog träffa honom innan jag gör det igen, misstänker jag
<Philip5> larsemil: kör du grundspelet eller har du expansioner också?
<Haffe> kodein: Stadshotellet i säter hade tydligen tappat sitt sprittillstånd.
<larsemil> Philip5: har bara dominion intrigue
<Philip5> larsemil: jag har intrigue och grundspelet
<kodein> Haffe: jaså?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Stora grejer på gång.
<bittin> Vet någon hur man kan uppdatera Kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 till 11.04?
<larsemil> bittin: sudo apt-get upgrade
<kodein> aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<bittin> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<kodein> ...
<bittin> ska se om jag får dwm att starta nu
<whomee> skummit, när ja kör "update-manager -d" så kommer klart 11.04 upp, men säger fortfarande de e beta
<larsemil> de kanske inte har uppdaterat allt ännu
<larsemil> löser sig nog under dagen ska du se
<whomee> vilken tid de ska ta
<whomee> ;)
<ben72> nu ska det testas! =)
<bittin> ne förutom att min favvo wm inte funkar så verkar ju systemet funka
<ben72> vilken wm?
<bittin> dwm
<ben72> ok
<larsemil> om det var en konferens någonstanns, vilken talare skulle få er att komma?
<whuffor> rms :P
<Markslap> Michael Moore, Arto Paasilinna alt. Birgit N. Schlyter.
<spacebug-> en talare ska väl helst ha anknytning till konferensens syfte? ;)
<cHarNe2> whuffor: skulle precis skriva det :P
<larsemil> okej. IT / webb
<kodein> fortfarande för brett, imo
 * spacebug- skulle lyssna20 min på larsemil ;)
<larsemil> det får gärna vara brett
<larsemil> alltså
<larsemil> målgruppen är webbnissar. tänk ssmc
<Haffe> Jag skulle betala för Johan Stael Von Holstein om jag fick pissa på honom i slutet och fråga varför han trots sin påstådda överlägsna intelligens aldrig har lyckats starta ett företag som gjort vinst.
<whuffor> Tim Berners-Lee skulle jag lyssna på
<Haffe> Det skulle vara rätt intressant att höra Linus Torvalds.
<whuffor> Vad hette den kvinnliga ministern under 90-talet som sade att "internet är en fluga"? Skulle vara kul att höra henne utveckla det.
<usp> whuffor:  Ines Uusmann
<whuffor> Japp. SÃ¥ var det
<Haffe> whuffor: Det var svenska dagbladet som vantolkade hennes uttalande.
<Haffe> Så om det är någon du vill tala med så är det deras redaktion.
<whuffor> Mmm. Att tala med journalister är egentligen like meningslöst som att prata med politiker. Båda yrkesgrupperna använder sig av vindflöjel för sina åsikter :)
<arand> Haffe: Lycka till med att få Linus till en presentation, han är både upptagen och ogillar att hålla presenetationer ;)
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Det är inte mitt problem. Det är larsemils problem.
<larsemil> hörrni. någon som kör 11.04 med unity eller?
<HeMan> jodå
<arand> 2d I kvm, menmen
<HeMan> larsemil: jag hade inte ens noterat windows-knappens uppträdande...
<larsemil> HeMan: jag är bara van att göra massa annat med den. :)
<larsemil> HeMan: så hade gärna ändrat den bara
<arand> Hmm, sökfunktionen är ju ganska vital för hur Unity är menat och vara effektivt..
<arand> larsemil: Går inte att ändra i ccsm då?
<misse-> larsemil: om vi pratar unity/natty så installera compizconfig-settings-manager och gå in under unity integration så kan du ändra de knapparna
<larsemil> arand: jo det gick
<larsemil> misse-: ja jag hittade det
<larsemil> arand: absolut. vill bara mappa om knappen
<misse-> nice :)
<realubot> Where is Unity 64 bits?
<realubot> Den finns går ju inte att ladda ner från ubuntu.com?
<larsemil> öh jo?
<larsemil> realubot: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download välj 64bit
<larsemil> Hade varit skoj om någon annan dist också provade ut unity
<usp> realubot: seek n you will find :D
<arand> larsemil: Om något år kanske..
<arand> Lär väl finnas i Debian i alla fall, frågan är om någon är så grovt intresserad.
<larsemil> jag gillart
<larsemil> 22500 bilder att gå ingenom för fdupes
<realubot> larsemil: Fungerade inte nyss när jag testade...
<realubot> larsemil: Nu fungerar det. File not found fick jag innan.
<arand> unity-2ds effekter ser riktikt fräsiga ut när det går i 2fps på kvm :3
<Markslap> Kvadratmeter.
<Markslap> Kör du Unity i ditt vardagsrum?
<arand> m^2 != kvm
<kodein> != =/= det du tror det är
<ubot2> kodein: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Markslap> arand: Tänker du på KVM kanske?
<kodein> vilket av dem
<Markslap> Detta är en Linux-miljö, vi är case sensitive.
<kodein> kernelmodulen kvm stavas svjv med gemener.
<arand> Markslap: Är du en sån där som använder uppercase på arkiv och filer?
<Markslap> Inte överlag, men vissa filer och mappar har det.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Men du kanske inte kan förstå ett skämt. :/
<arand> Lite är tillräckligt, du och dinna likar har mitt evinerligga hat :þ
<Markslap> Är du en rasist?
<arand> casist
 * kodein är bara gemen i allmänhet
<Markslap> Jag skapar aldrig nya mappar eller filer själv med versaler i.
<kodein> jag skapar inte, jag förstör
<Markslap> Men vissa saker som man wget:ar har det.
<HeMan> kodein: *badumdish*
<Markslap> Men ibland vill jag ha versaler, som i användarnamn.
<Markslap> --force-badname is my friend. :)
<larsemil> LARSEMIL
<misse-> hörru
<misse-> det är inte capsfredag än på några timmar
<kodein> det behöver inte vara fredag för att man ska kunna capsa. fråga vilken studentajävel som helst
<dagon_> 8]
<Markslap> Jag har fysiskt plockat bort caps lock-tangenten.
<dagon_> lulz
<dagon_> den viktigaste ju
<arand> Min är rebound till esc, mkt praktiskt I vim ..
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Tydligen använder jag inte den så mycket. :)
<bbbless> Jag kör ubuntu 10.10 nu, någon som har en aning hur jag går tillväga för att fixa dual-boot med windows 7? Fick inte med någon skiva men har produkt nyckel till w7
<arand> Oftast installerar man win först, och sen låter ubuntu sätta upp dual-boot. Vad för slags väga har du att installera w7 då?
<misse-> bbbless: hur installerade du ubuntu? La du dem sida vid sida?
<bbbless> Installerade ubuntu genom CD, inte sida vid sida med w7. arand: Jo funderade på det, men har ju fortfarande problemet då med att installera windows, fick inga skiva för win7 med när jag handlade datorn.
<bbbless> Så vet inte riktigt hur jag ska installera windows igen och sedan ubuntu på det
<misse-> bbbless: du får kontakta de du köpte datorn av. fick du ingen install hade du säkert en recoverypartition som du nu har skrivit över med uvbuntu
<misse-> -v*
<bbbless> Jo.. Får väl ta att göra det
<arand> bbbless: Om du inte kan installera windows, kan du inste installera windows, antar jag :þ   Ingen recovery eller dylikt medföjlde datorn?
<arand> "sudo fdisk -l" Listar det några extra partitioner?
<bbbless> Vad jag fick upp:
<arand> pastebin!
<bbbless> mm
<bbbless> http://pastebin.com/n0Pa1UUp
<arand> Right, ingenting där.
<arand> Antingen låna/"låna" installationsmedium på något sätt och använd din nyckel där, eller kontakta försäljaren..
<bbbless> Inte så mycket koll, men om man skulle köra med VirutalBox OSE, och köra windows därigenom, antar jag att det inte skulle gå att installera saker osv?
<arand> MÃ¥ste fortfarande ha installationsmedium...
<bbbless> Bah
<arand> Det går att installera saker i virtualbox...
<bbbless> Ah skönt, en kompis hade windows skiva som jag kan låna
<Haffe> Jag har installerat windows 7 genom virtual box.
<Haffe> Samt installerat vidare.
<arand> Det du får göra om du vill behålla nuvarande ubuntu, är att förminska/flytta ubuntu-partitionerna så att du har ledigt utrymme för 2 primära partitioner för windows. Sen måste man ominstallera grub2 via liveCD efter windows har skrivit över mbr
<realubot> bbbless: Windows är för mesar.
<bbbless> Behöver det för dreamweaver/photoshop
<bbbless> Eftersom jag ännu inte har hittat någon fungerande lösning för CS5 på ubuntu
<realubot> bbbless: Windows i VirtualBox fungerar som vanligt men oftast så är grafiken sämre eftersom Windows i vbox inte utnyttjar grafikkortet som datorn normalt gör.
<bbbless> Aha
<realubot> bbbless: Gimp då?
<realubot> bbbless: Du har ju mindre hdd och mindre RAM, men annars fungerar allt som vanligt bortsett från grafiken.
<bbbless> Gillar inte GIMP. Är van vid PS och har blivit ganska duktigt på det, så fortsätter hellre med det
<realubot> bbbless: Du ställer in hur mycket RAM din virtuella installation reserverar av hela datorns RAM-minne.
<realubot> bbbless: Ok, det är ett problem i Ubuntu. Helt klart.
<bbbless> Tydligen är problemet installations programmet som adobe kör, det är bara konstigt
<realubot> bbbless: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<realubot> bbbless: Vad är det i CS5 som inte fungerar i Wine i Ubuntu då?
<realubot> bbbless: "Needs workaround to install, poor performance in high resolution images, excellent performance in resolutions under 2048x1024."
<realubot> Om det bara är installationen så finns det nog en workaround för det.
<realubot> Slipper du installera hela Winblows.
<realubot> i Virtual Box.
<bbbless> Jo, men det verkar som att PS krashar när man försöker öppna psd filer osv också... Och menyer som inte funkar osv.
<bbbless> Middagsdags, tillbaka om typ 20
<realubot> Aha...
<realubot> Ja, det är tveksamt att köra program genom Wine.
<realubot> Wine is not an emoulator.
<realubot> bbbless: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/screenshots.html
<realubot> Bluefish är ju ett alt. till Dreamweaver
<realubot> Jag har knappt använt något av programmen.
<realubot> Har ni hört Markoolios låt Ingen sommar utan Ubuntu?
<bittin> http://oi55.tinypic.com/124wq60.jpg
<Philip5> bittin: jag har bara hunnit dela med mig 112.4 mb än på min amd-version
<Philip5> bittin: men kör du transmission med gtk gui med kde/kubuntu??? :O
<bittin> Philip5: jag kör vanligtvis dwm här men nu kör jag openbox
<bittin> då 11.04 pajade dwm
<Philip5> bittin: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/atbkotsz/Transmission_067.png
<bittin> verkar inte ha nån cdskiva att bränna på här dock :(
<Philip5> så kör jag transmission 2.30 beta3
<arand> bittin: Kör du inte redan natty eller?
<bittin> the release party is on: http://oi55.tinypic.com/124wq60.jpg also #ubuntu-release-party at Freenode
<bittin> arand: jo
<bittin> uppdaterade igår
<bittin> men man vill ha en skiva ifall nåt händer
<arand> Jao, är ju praktiskt.
<bittin> men har inga tomma skivor hos farmor och farfar tror jag
<bittin> får köpa innan nästa gång jag drar hit
<larsemil> andol vad skulle internet göra utan dig=
<larsemil> andol: http://squirrelmail.org/plugin_view.php?id=273
<larsemil> men vad dött det var i kanalen idag!!
 * Haffe välter larsemil 
<larsemil> wtf!
<arand> µ!
<chees> nån som kör nya ubuntu alpha?
<larsemil> chees: menar du 11.10?
<larsemil> chees: om du menar 11.04 så kör jag den
<chees> japp
<chees> 11,04
<chees> :)
<chees> la in den med med alla paket och grejer
<chees> och tog bort dom gammla sen
<chees> sen starta ja om sa den att inte hård vare stöd fanns så den ändrar om till classic mode
<bittin> jag kör Kubuntu 11.04
<bittin> förutom att min favorit wm har pajat så funkar det
<larsemil> spelar väl ingen roll om man kör ubuntu eller kubuntu om man ändå vill köra en annan wm
<arand> chees: 11.04 är inte alpha..
<cahoot> det bara känns så?
<larsemil> för mig är det väldigt stabilt
<chees> går det lösa nått me ddet hårdvare stöd?
<chees> funka fint här med
<arand> chees: Installera videodrivrutiner
<chees> kör du classica mode?
<chees> larsemail
<larsemil> nej jag kör unity
<chees> oh ingen video drivrutin är aktiverad
<chees> ska man köra på den som den rekommenderad?
<chees> vad för drivrutin ska man köra på larsmil?
<arand> chees: Den rekommenderade låter bra, helt beroende på hårdvara
<chees> ok
<chees> tack
<chees> va juh riktigt trevligt 11,04:)
<chees> FATS OVANT MED NYA MENY SYSTEMET
<arand> TANGENTER SOM FASTNAR?
<chees> ja
<dagon_> kanske dags att rycka caps lock som Markslap pratade om :>
<chees> hehe
<chees> ja
<Markslap> :)
<cahoot> ge den ett bättre jobb?
<andol> larsemil: Va? Vad har jag med den pluginen att göra? :)
<makish> Kan någon förklara för mig varför man "rekommenderar" 32-bit version av ubuntu... vad är det för fel på 64-bits versionen?
<arand> makish: Mest universiellt gångbara.
<makish> arand, ok.. då vet jag...=)
<arand> Men det är tveksamt om det har någon riktig merit..
<makish> arand, förklara närmare..
<arand> Inte många som inte har 32bit-CPU nuförtiden, och sen om man ska ha in externa mysko applikationer kan det ju vara vissa saker som inte har 32bit...
<arand> s/och sen/...men,/
<makish> arand, ja för det är väl inte som i win där 32-bit versioner inte stödjer mer än 4gb i minne? har aldrig tänkt på det i ubuntu
<arand> makish: PAE gör att man kan ha upp till 64G, inte mer än ~3.2G per individuell applikation dock..
<makish> arand, ok
<makish> arand, provat på nya 11.04?
<arand> makish: Har kört en hel del i kvm, men dumpade min dualboot för fedora nyligen..
<makish> arand, ok..
<arand> Har planer att gå över till gnome3 när det kommer till debian, så tänkte prova lite grann innan.
<arand> s/debian/debian testing/
<Alkemi> Hej Hej
<arand> 'lå
<Alkemi> Ngn som är kunnig på att sätta upp server ?
<Alkemi> msg me
<Nafallo> arand: what what!? 32-bit CPU? har inte de flesta 64-bit nu for tiden? :-P
<arand> Nafallo: vissa netbooks...
<Nafallo> arand: en netbook som inte kor atom N450 eller senare? (har ingen koll om N200-series var 64-bit eller inte)
<Nafallo> arand: dessutom har Ubuntus desktop team en gnome 3 ppa nagonstans pa launchpad ;-)
<arand> Nafallo: Vet att jag kollade på netbooks lite grand och konstaterade att det inte var 64bit på alla...
<kodein> alla de modellerna har väl rasat pga skranglighet redan?
<kodein> yes, en myra har hittat myrdosan jag planterade ut!
<Nafallo> arand: det tror jag sakert :-)
<arand> Nafallo: I know, men det är ju inte rekommenderat eller stabilt, dessutom kör jag Debian nuförtiden.
<arand> kodein: Du påminner mig om RIIA... :þ
<kodein> de har hittat båda dosorna, till och med. nu behöver de bara gå och berätta för sina polare att det finns förgiftad honung att hämta
 * Nafallo vantar nog pa en smartbook med minst 1GB minne sjalv :-)
<Nafallo> kodein: kommer de overleva lange nog att prata overhuvudtaget? :-P
<kodein> arand: jaså? det är mest att jag inte har nån större lust att dela lägenhet med svartmyror
<arand> kodein: Lägger ut massa pengar på myrdosor och blir överlycklig när du fångar en enda myra :þ
<kodein> Nafallo: jadå, det ska de göra. grejen är att de ska ta med sötsakerna hem till boet, mata sina polare och drottningen, och sedan efter en vecka eller så så dör de i klump
<arand> Men men, kanske inte helt korrekt parallel..
<kodein> arand: en massa pengar handlar det ju inte om, direkt, och att slippa ha skadedjur är värt rätt mycket
<Nafallo> seriost... har folk inte huttat torrents annu? jag gor typ... 15Mbps.
<Nafallo> mmmm ♥ arch enemy
<Haffe> Jag tycker att det brukar fungerar bäst med att lösa upp en massa socker i ett glas med vatten.
<Hoxx> nån som haft nåt problem med upgrade från 10.10 än? :)
<dodel> d
<kodein> Hoxx: det lär väl trilla in lite såna imorrn eller så
<Hoxx> säkert
<Nafallo> Hoxx: jag hade, men det var typ... fore beta1? :-)
<dodel> Vilken C complimator ska man ha?
<Haffe> Det gick sönder för mig.
<dodel> Är GCC bäst eller Tiny cc
<Hoxx> Nafallo: ok
<arand> Typ ett dussin ute i #ubuntu ;)
<kodein> kör på gcc
<kodein> om du inte har icc-licens ;)
<Hoxx> upgrade från 10.04 till 10.10 blev en misslyckad upgrade för mej, men bara att backupa lite o köra hårt :P
<arand> dodel: phoronix gjorde en jämnförelse nyligen, spelar typ ingen roll fram eller tillbaka..
<dodel> arand: Så det spelar ingen roll om jag använder en GCC eller TCC?
<arand> Sen är det väl en helt annan sak vad gäller funktionalitet..
<dodel> Har gått över från Python till C. Först var det C++, men vete fan vad det är för språk. Var så konstigt och...nää det kändes bara obekvämt att koda i C++. Men C är underbart och roligt som python :)
<Nafallo> amelia: om jag borjar prata nonsens, sparkar du ut mig da? (efter varning)
<Nafallo> amelia: ((dricker rodvin, och det slar hart...)
<Nafallo> )
<dagon_> meneh
<dagon_> rödtjut
<dagon_> på en torsdag
<Nafallo> dagon_: royal wedding public holiday imorgon ;-)
<kodein> bättre än på en måndag, antar jag
<dagon_> Nafallo: saywat
<Nafallo> dagon_: nej. jag tanker inte ens forsoka oversatta.
<Nafallo> dagon_: har nog med problem att komma ihag hur man stavar svenska som det ar :-P
<kodein> dagon_: det är väl nån prins som gifter sig imorrn
<amelia> Nafallo: knappast, jag kommer sitta här och asgarva. :)
<dagon_> ska fjantprinsen i england gifta sig?
<dodel> Tog GNU GCC då den verkar säker.
<arand> Mjo, dags att hålla sig inomhus..
 * Nafallo kramar amelia och ger henne en puss pa kinden
 * dagon_ ropar på bamsefar 
<Nafallo> dodel: restan av ubuntu anvander gcc... ;-)
<arand> dodel: Viktigare: bog-standard.
<larsemil> andol: inget. jag blev bara så glad när jag såg att den fanns så. :D
<dodel> Nafallo: Inte min tydligen :P
<Nafallo> dodel: ehrm... jag menade nar binarerna byggs pa de officiella byggmaskinerna...
<Nafallo> oh my... I'm ticking!
<dagon_> spit out the watch!
<arand> dagon_: Vad tycks http://ubuntuone.com/p/pBt/  stämmer? :þ
<dagon_> men blä!
<dagon_> :>
<Nafallo> dagon_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popping#Related_styles_and_techniques
<larsemil> är ni anti unity? i love it.
<dagon_> suxx donkey b4llz
<arand> larsemil: dagon_ är ;)
<Nafallo> inte jag. men de behover fixa mina buggar :-P
 * dagon_ be a hater
<arand> larsemil: Själv är jag neutral, men jag skulle gissa på om jag var körde det en del skulle jag nog ogilla det ..
<Nafallo> dagon_: that /me didn't make sense in English... what did you mean to say?
<larsemil> jag tycker att det frigör skärmyta samtidigt som det bibehåller funktionalitet. jag kör i princip bara tre fyra program och de är lagda som favoriter.
<larsemil> dock så är det krångligare när man ska hitta andra saker då menyerna inte är lika bra. men det gör man ju så sällan.
<Nafallo> larsemil: seriost? jag tycker det ar lattare att hitta nya saker sjalv...
<arand> larsemil: Jag saknar god snabb överblick över applikationer.
<arand> Visserligen kommer jag ha samma problem I G3, menmen
<larsemil> arand: ja det är det jag menar, men det är sällan jag inte vet vad jag ska starta
<larsemil> Nafallo: nopes inte hos mig iaf. :)
<Nafallo> med tanke att unity rekommenderar saker att installera... :-)
<larsemil> dock ser jag ingen anledning till att inte ha den svarta rutan större.
<Nafallo> larsemil: den ar alltid maximerad pa min netbook ;-)
<larsemil> Nafallo: :D
<arand> dagon_: Bilden om man räknar in alla referenser är ju uberkritisk mot unity ;)
 * Nafallo garvar at laten som just borjade spela
<arand> ..samt Canonical, litte mer än jag själv skulle hålla med om, menmen jag tyckte det vara mycket fyndigt :D
<dagon_> Nafallo: vad är det där? :o
<Nafallo> varfor reste jag mig... borjade poppa :-/
<Nafallo> dagon_: vilket?
<dagon_> länken
<Nafallo> dagon_: wikipedia?
<dagon_> mm
<dagon_> popping
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag trodde du kande till dem... vill du att jag drar en snabb beskrivning?
<dagon_> jag är ingen dansare :/
<Nafallo> dagon_: ticking...
<dagon_> jag headbangar hellre
<dagon_> Nafallo: ah :P
 * Nafallo anvander headbanging i sina freestyles da och da ;-)
<Nafallo> speciellt till house
<tzion> tjena alla!
<dagon_> Nafallo: abomination!
<Nafallo> dagon_: inte da. varfor skulle det vara det?
<dagon_> det är ju metal
<dagon_> såvida du inte freestylar till metal :P
<Nafallo> beror pa om det kommer en sadan lat.
<dagon_> :o
<Nafallo> jag har en tendens att freestyla till alla typer av musik :-P
<Nafallo> alltsa. varfor ar folk sa bunda till genres?
<Nafallo> nar jag freestylar har jag en tendens att blanda alla mojliga typer av dans. framst house, popping, waacking och en del locking
<dagon_> jag gillar hårdrock och metal
<dagon_> and that's that
<Nafallo> jag med, men jag lyssnar inte bara pa det.
<dagon_> jag gör
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> inte 100%
<Nafallo> eller iofs... inte metal. sub-genres av metal (black, dark, hard, progressive, death)
<dagon_> hardstyle och lite synth också
<dagon_> lite ebm
 * Nafallo lyssnar pa allt fran klassiskt till black metal
<Nafallo> later som meshuggah jus i detta ogonblicket
<Nafallo> yepp, Gods of Rapture
<kodein> meshuggah är ju jiddisch för "galen" :)
<Nafallo> passar bra da :-P
<Nafallo> ooooooh. Pantera!
<Nafallo> ♥
<Nafallo> alltsa... varfor idlar folk pa bittorrent... pushar bara ~20Mbps :-(
<Haffe> Nu önskar du allt att du hade mina 11 Mb/s.
<Nafallo> jag har 1.1Gbps...
<kodein> 1.21 jiggabytes
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> ticking to pantera :-/
<tiina> hejsan igen...nu kan jag ej installera drive rutin for HP Photosmart C4680??
<arand> Modellen verkar ju ha full support från hplip, "apt-cache policy hplip" installerat? version?
<arand> "Once 3.10.6 was installed it instantly found my printer" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1554429
<arand> tiina: Kan vara så att du måste installera nattys version av hplip alltså.
<tiina> hur ska jag kolla vilken installation jag har??
<tiina> på datorn
<arand> tiina: "apt-cache policy hplip"
<tiina> ok vänta ska jag köra den i terminalen?
<arand> Yes
<arand> Hmm, ska ju vara där i maverick också..
<tiina> ingen installerad Kandidat 3.10.6-1ubuntu10.2 0
<arand> tiina: Okej, då är det nog bara att installera :)
<tiina> men det gick inte??
<arand> tiina: Du har försökt?
<tiina> jag kommer snart upgradera till Natty hela ubuntu Maverick jag har nu
<tiina> kanske ska jag vänta med att installera hp skivaren nu och göra det först efter jag installerat Natty
<tiina> jag har försökt flera gånger
<arand> tiina: "sudo apt-get install hplip" borde inte göra någon skillnad egentligen mellan maverick eller natty..
<tiina> ok ska prova
<arand> .. Eller använd din favorit-paket-hanterare
<tiina> nu installerade den hplip men kan jag nu installera hp driven från hp's hemsida?
<arand> tiina: Vanligtvis är det bara att plugga in skrivaren, och så funkar det.
<arand> hplip ska innehålla alla drivrutiner du behöver.
<tiina> okey då hoppas vi det då även hp manager?
<tiina> jag ser ingen icon komma upp nånstans??
<arand> HP manager tror jag inte, är det runtomkring-mojs för skrivaren eller?
<arand> Hmm, om du provar att lägga till skrivaren manuellt? (se till att skriveren är påslagen och så...)
<tiina> så jag behöver inte installera den nya versionen av skrivaren på hp hemsida?
<Nafallo> tiina: hemsidor bor inte vara involverade overhuvudtaget. du kor Ubuntu, inte Windows.
<tiina> ja man ser hur mycket bläck e kvar och vilka typer man skriver foto, pappertypen, stl oav
<tiina> hemsidor?
<arand> tiina: Jag tror att om den stödjs av drivrutinen finns den infon inbyggd i ubuntu's skrivarsystem istället.
<Nafallo> hemsidor ar plural-varianten av hemsida, vilket du verkar sa facinerad av HPs for tillfallet ;-)
<Nafallo> tror hplip kan kolla black osv...
<Nafallo> eller iaf hplip-gui
<tiina> ja då vet jag det.
<tiina> man blir ju hänvisad från ubuntu programcentralen till hp websida om drivrutinen
<tiina> men vad vet jag ....jag e ju här och frågar
<Nafallo> ehrm. det ar val mest att alla paket pekar pa hemsidan for kallkoden sa man kan lasa om saken innan man installerar?
<Nafallo> skulle inte direkt saga hanvisar...
<arand> Nafallo: Wat... skrämde du iväg heir nu?
<dodel> Hej, Vet någon vad det är för fel när jag ska installera gcc? http://pastebin.com/mqn1er3C
<Nafallo> arand: mojligen. far fraga nar anvandaren kommer tillbaka...
<arand> dodel: Varför inte använda versionen i arkiven?
<dodel> arand: Just nu har jag inte internet anslutning på datorn, så jag laddade bara ner en gammal arkiv frågan packages.ubuntu.com
<dodel> Laddade ner på USB från en annan dator
<yeager> hmm.. ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<yeager> var finns x86?
<arand> dodel: Du måste ha dependencies också, som du ser den klagar på
<dagon_> x86 is no more
<yeager> den finns som dvd men inte cd
<dodel> arand: dependencies  ?
<Nafallo> yeager: 32-bit? seriost?
<yeager> Nafallo, nordic remix ju..
<arand> dodel: beroenden
<arand> dodel: du måste installera alla paket gcc är beroende av också.
<Nafallo> yeager: folk i norden har inte rad med 64-bit? o_O
<yeager> Nafallo, jodå, men i386 finns på dvd men inte cd.. skumt?
<dodel> arand: Men dom fanns i själva gcc. deb
<arand> dodel: Nej.
<Nafallo> yeager: nje... vem vill ha mac oavsett? :-P
<yeager> Nafallo, haha.. Mac är bra grejjer :)
<raze> ok, har uppgraderat till 11.04, installerade gnome shell via denna tutorial http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<raze> och nu kan jag inte logga in p? unity lr classic ubuntu
<raze> n?gon som vet varf?r?
<Nafallo> yeager: folk sager det... men jag har nagot emot silver... :-P
<arand> raze: För att gnome3 är inkompatibelt med dem.
<raze> ok s? hur ?terg?r jag till det f?rra?
<dodel> arand: Hmm,,, jag får väll fixa internetanslutning på den så fixar sig allt :)
<arand> raze: Vet inte om det går. kanske via ppa-purge
<raze> arand, underbart.. har grafika artifakter med gnome shell =/
<arand> raze: Blogposten nämner inget om detta, heh, idiot till bloggare.
<Nafallo> sudobits.com... bara det gor att jag inte litar pa den sidan ;-)
<raze> arand, yup.. och ivrig som jag ?r v?ljer jag ju en blog som inte tar med s?nna h?r punkter och hoppas p? att allt ska funka :p
<arand> raze: Den ppa dom undviker att länka till infon om klargör: "This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade process."
<larsemil> raze: det är känt att gnome3 breaks unity/gnome.
<larsemil> vill du ha en gnome3 upplevelse så prova fedora15
<raze> wonderful..
<larsemil> och efter att ha provat gnome3 i en vecka så. tyckte jag det var helt underbart att köra unity igen
<raze> jag s?g mer fram emot gnome shell
<arand> omgubuntu, webupd8, gör detta konstant, "look flashy stuffz! [terminalkommandon]"
<raze> men genom att den verkar inte tycka om mitt grafikkort.. lr snarare ATI's kassa drivers
<raze> s? k?nns det inte like fint
<arand> Samma här, gnome3 är trevligt..
<larsemil> vad är trevligare med det än unity menar ni?
<larsemil> jag trollar inte, är nyfiken
<arand> notifikationssystem, alt-tabbing, integrerad sökning.
<larsemil> alt tabbing finns väl i unity också
<raze> dynamiska workspaces (dock s? trodde jag det skulle komma till unity ocks?)
<arand> eller snarate [alt]+[§]
<larsemil> arand: vad gör det i gnomeshell?
<arand> skiftar mellan applikationer avv samma sort
<raze> som super+[0-9] i windows och unity?
<Nafallo> arand: samma sort? typ evolution och thunderbird?
<larsemil> okej, det visste jag inte. störde mig lite på vanliga alt tabben
<larsemil> Nafallo: mer fem terminalfönster
<Nafallo> arand: chrome och firefox?
<Nafallo> larsemil: det gor unity om man har dem pa sin launcher :-)
<arand> Gillar även scale-överblicken
<Nafallo> larsemil: win+launcher#
<Nafallo> scale-overblick?
<Nafallo> ar det som meta+w ?
<Nafallo> eller mer som meta+s ?
<larsemil> Nafallo: <3
<Nafallo> s/win/meta/
<arand> exempelvis: alt+tab skiftar mellan gedit och gnome-terminal, alt+§ skiftar mellan de olika gedit eller  gnome-terminal -instanserna.
<Nafallo> arand: sa ja... unity har som sagt det for saker pa ens launcher.
<Nafallo> (och om man startar saker fler ganger an en, varfor ar de inte bland ens favoriter pa launchern?)
<larsemil> jag ahr temrinal och webbläsare som favorit.
<Nafallo> det ger en dessutom mojlighet att flytta mellan favoriter man inte har fokuserade.
<Nafallo> om jag ar i firefox och vill ha en av mina terminaler kan jag trycka meta+1 och fa valja vilken terminal jag vill at.
<arand> Jo, de är välfigt liknande, men gnome3 känns mer bekvämt på något sätt..
<Nafallo> # jag har iofs inte testat gnome3, for jag tycker om unity ;-)
<Nafallo> och ja, kommentar tecknet var tankt att vara dar :-P
<arand> Samt att unity är anonicals barn, som jag försöker distansiera mig något från..
<Nafallo> arand: why?
<Nafallo> alltsa.
<Nafallo> folk klagar pa Canonical for att de inte hjalper till med olika projekt.
<arand> Hade tänkt att skippa ubuntu.
<larsemil> utan ubuntu hade folk inte kört linux alls. ;)
<Nafallo> nar de val investerar i nagot nytt som de tror kommer vara av nytta for manga manniskor, da vill folk inte anvanda det for att det ar Canonical som gjort det :-P
<larsemil> dags att sova
<Nafallo> betyder det att folk inte vill kora linux-karnan for att RedHat har manga utvecklare pa det omradet eller?
<arand> Väl medveten, och började själv med ubuntu, men tycker inte om vart ubuntu är på väg nuförtiden, så...
<larsemil> vart är det?
<arand> Ayatana, i grova drag.
<Nafallo> Ubuntu, eller Canonical?
<Nafallo> for det ar tva ratt sa vitt skillda entities
<Nafallo> s/lld/ld/
<Nafallo> dessutom tror jag den vanligaste uppfattningen ar att det ar pa vag att bli en mac os x klon ;-)
<Nafallo> (om ayatana)
<arand> Yes.
<Nafallo> sjalv kanner jag att Ubuntu ar pa vag at ratt hall rent generellt, men kan val inte riktigt saga detsamma om Canonical :-P
<arand> Och vad jag ser har Canonical ända ganska stort inflytande i Ubuntu, även om de inte medger att de dikterar det. Vilket får dem framåt, men inte åt ett håll som jag föredrar.
<larsemil> jag tycker utvecklingen i de tre-fyra versionerna som kommit nu sist varit helt klockren
<Nafallo> sjalvklart. vi har en stor del utvecklare anstallda, vilket tyvarr inte synts sa mycket som jag hoppats for unity och ayatana :-P
<Nafallo> s/for/&ren/
<larsemil> Nafallo: har du kramat nj patel åt mig än?
<Nafallo> nej
<Nafallo> jag nar inte runt honom till att borja med ;-)
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> god natt
<arand> Det ska bli intressant och se om de lyckas få in gnome3 minus shell i OO, känns som om det kan bli något struligt...
<realubot> Själv tror jag att Ubuntu Desktop är rökt och att det är molnet och Android som hoppet står till.
<realubot> Problemet är att Ubuntu inte erbjuder någonting som inte Mac OS X eller Windows gör till en vanlig användare.
<realubot> Och det som utmärker Ubuntu kompenserar inte strul med datorspel, USB-enheter osv...
<Nafallo> precis. for windows tillater folk att valja pa 21000 program att installera direkt fran en central databas pa skrivbordet. helt gratis dessutom.
<Nafallo> dessutom... sakerhet? virus?
<arand> För min del erbjuder GNU/Linux ett trevligt och roligt opertivsystem.
<Nafallo> jag har inte haft nagra strul med usb-enheter pa aratal
<Nafallo> datorspel ar en catch 22. vi maste bli marknadskrafiga nog innan speltillverkade vander sig till oss.
<realubot> Om man pröjsar 500 kr för Windows på en ny dator och har datorn i 3 år så blir det 14 spänn i månaden. Det är överkomligt för 99% av alla hemanvändare.
<Nafallo> vilket de behover gora innan vi kan fa marknadsandelen gamers...
<realubot> Nafallo: Windows App Store kommer ju snart enligt ryktet.
<Nafallo> ehrm. och du nojer dig med enbart windows?
<realubot> Dessutom finns download.com osv.
<Nafallo> sitta dar och spela ms roj i tra ar da?
<Nafallo> kanske lite patiens?
<arand> Vem vill använda powershell? Vem vill använda WAS?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nej, klart folk får betala för spel m.m.
<amelia> vem säger att man måste välja? jag kör alla. :)
<Nafallo> realubot: kollat antalet spel i usc?
<realubot> arand: En vanlig user vill inte använda bash eller powershell.
<realubot> Nafallo: Kollat kvalitén på spelen jämfört med nya avancerade spel som fungerar i Windows?
<arand> Sant amelia, Penta-boot ftw ;)
<dagon_> :)
<amelia> arand: jag har iofs olika burkar för allt jag har.
<realubot> Säkerheten är ett argument som kanske biter...
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har inte kollat nagot pa gratis spel till windows nagonsin tror jag... existerar dem?
<dagon_> Nafallo: jodå
<arand> Heh, jag har xp, vista, 7, debian, fedora, på nuvarande laptop ;)
<realubot> Men säkerheten i Windows anses ju vara lika hög om man använder systemet rätt.
<Nafallo> realubot: har det avstangt da? ;-)
<dagon_> +1 där
<realubot> Nafallo: Det finns massor av gratisspel till Windows, kolla TPB. Det är gratis i praktiken.
<arand> Nafallo: Många OSS spel är ju multiplattform..
<dagon_> det finns en uppsjö med gratisspel
<andjons> En vanlig user använder inte systemet "rätt".
<amelia> arand: jag har sex olika operativsystem på burkar i min lägenhet med en total av nio olika distributioner, dialekter, whatever.
<Nafallo> realubot: jag foredrar att inte titta pa TPB. jag har nog med bevakning utanfor datorn, tack.
<arand> amelia: Skrytmaja!
 * arand <- hypocrite
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> En vanlig user struntar i om spelet är ioebn source eller inte bara det är gratis.
<realubot> En piratkopia är lika gratis som open source.
<Nafallo> dagon_: tror du det var dem realubot menade? :-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: förmodligen inte :)
<Nafallo> realubot: tills du far boter...
<amelia> arand: och då räknar jag inte med spelkonsoler eftersom att jag kallt räknar med att de tillhör någon av de sex huvudgrupperna av operativsystem.
<realubot> Nafallo: Nog med bevakning? Vad menar du?
<dagon_> Nafallo är nojig
<dagon_> dessutom
<dagon_> !Nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> [8
<realubot> Missförstå mig inte, fler borde använda och framförallt ge Ubuntu en chans.
<Nafallo> realubot: TPB ar vad jag hort hyfsat bevakat. jag bor i london, och har darmed tillrackligt med fysisk bevakning for att vilja slippa elektronisk.
<realubot> Dessutom har vi Office-paketet. Eftersom skolor/företag undervisar/arbetar i MS Office så blir det knepigt med LibreOffice.
<dagon_> så länge det finns kompabilitet är det inga problem
<Philip5> dagon_: du har fått en present av mig nu
<Nafallo> ehrm. I was about to say... varfor skulle LibreOffice vara klurigt? for att det ar bade gratis och battre?
<Philip5> om du inte uppgraderat till natty förstås
<dagon_> Philip5: jaså? :D
<dagon_> jag kör mint
<realubot> Och framförallt. Om Ubuntu nu hade haft något att komma med för 99% av alla users varför står operativsystemet och trampar på 1% av alla users?
<Nafallo> realubot: for att folk inte kanner till det.
<Nafallo> realubot: det finns inte samma budget for marknadsforing som det gor hos Microsoft och Apple.
<arand> So what? Det funkar för mig, jag bryr mig inte så hårt om vi har många användare..
<realubot> Nafallo: Nja, jag vet inte om den förklaringen håller. Om det hade varit tillräckligt intressant så hade ryktet spritt sig. Det gör det ju med alla andra program, sajter osv.
<dagon_> Philip5: hittar ingen present :(
<Nafallo> ...eller Dell, HP, Lenovo osv...
<Nafallo> realubot: det HAR spritt sig. miljoner anvandare kor Ubuntu idag.
<Nafallo> realubot: det betyder inte nodvandigtvis att det kommer spridas for evigt enbart genom word of mouth
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför syns det inte i statistiken då?
<realubot> Linux ligger ju kvar på 1%.
<arand> vilken statistik?
<realubot> Statistiken över vilka operativsystem folk kör.
<raze> realubot, folk byter inte bara operativ system varje dag.
<arand> realubot: Vartifrån?
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm... kolla pa hur statistiken du talar om framstalls sa hittar du nog svaret.
<realubot> arand: Finns ju en del "pålitliga" sajter som publicerar stats på operativsystem.
<dagon_> länka gärna
<amelia> hmm, det skulle vara intressant att ta reda på om några av mina kunder har någon sån statistik.. ska nog kolla det på måndag.
<realubot> arand: http://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=8
<realubot> T.ex.
<amelia> blir iofs bara för sverige då.. men ganska trovärdig skulle jag nog vilja påstå då de flesta besöker de sidorna.
<realubot> Att antalet Ubuntu-user ökar är ju inte så konstigt eftersom antalet datoranvändare sannolikt ökar. Problemet är att market share ligger helt stilla, typ.
<Nafallo> var statistik sager att de flesta kor Ubuntu :-P
<whuffor> Barn/unga kommer i kontakt med datorer via spel, och det betyder windows som OS
<realubot> whuffor: Precis.
<realubot> Och när man har kommit i kontakt med ett operativsystem så krävs en del för att byta till ett nytt. Framförallt om det inte ger några uppenbara fördelar.
<dagon_> jag har ett par uppenbara
<realubot> dagon_: Ok, låt oss höra?
<dagon_> 1. jag betalar inte för något jag inte vill ha
<dagon_> 2. jag kan göra vad jag vill med det
<dagon_> 3. det finns valmöjligheter och inte bara 4 "versioner"
<dagon_> good nuff for me
<whuffor> Windows kommer ofta med datorn man köper
<raze> det ?r ju inte ?ns kul att utveckla spel till windows ><
<realubot> Android ligger i statistiken jag länkade på 0,56%. Den höjer ju Linux och går nog snart om "Linux" också.
<dagon_> jag gjorde ett rejält klipp när jag köpte min dator på komplett
<dagon_> slapp ca. 1000kr i licensavgift
<realubot> dagon_: Jo, jag håller med dig. Men en vanlig user bryr sig inte särskilt mycket om det där. Det är det som är problemet.
<realubot> dagon_: 1000 kr? Normalt drar dom av 500?
<realubot> Eller strök du mer än Winblows?
<dagon_> win 7 ultimate
<dagon_> lite dyrare
<dagon_> var iaf när jag beställde mitt shit
<whuffor> För dom allra flesta är datorn ett verktyg för att surfa, spara foton och dylikt, inte en hobby i sig. Att få den målgruppen att vilja byta OS är inte lätt.
<dagon_> fast jag är övertygad om att folk hade klarat sig om de fått linux
<dagon_> bara användarvänligheten funnits
<dagon_> det kunde varit allt från ubuntu till gentoo
<raze> whuffor, jag tycker dom ?r l?ttare ?n gamers
<Nafallo> whuffor: jag gav mamma ubuntu. istallet for att vilja ha support med windows varje vecka ville hon ha support for ubuntu varannan manad. problemen i ubuntu kunde jag ssha in och fixa at henne.
<Nafallo> whuffor: just saying.
<dagon_> Nafallo: just det, ni har storebrors kameror lite överallt i london va?
<whuffor> Nafallo: Mmm. Inte alla har en nörd i familjen :P
<Nafallo> dagon_: om jag ska in till central blir min bild tagen ca 1300 ganger.
<Nafallo> whuffor: fine. ersatt mig med Canonical support.
<dagon_> lol
<realubot> Nafallo: Det håller jag med om. När Ubuntu rullar så rullar det mer stabilt och kräver mindre support.
<dagon_> Nafallo: vilket skit
<realubot> Det kanske är som GP skrev att UBuntu är bakom den fina fasaden döljer sig en störd nörd.
<realubot> *om Ubuntu
<Nafallo> dagon_: nje. bryr mig inte. verkar inte bli ranad  heller.
<whuffor> Nafallo: jag säger bara att för dom flesta finns ingen incitament att byta OS. Många vet inte ens vad ett OS är för något. :)
<dagon_> Nafallo: men tänk om man vill hitta på bus? :(
<realubot> whuffor: Det är det jag menar. Och jag tror att det är därför Ubuntu står och stampar.
<dagon_> sen jag skaffade facebook vill alla ha hjälp av mig
<Nafallo> dagon_: da far man val resa till sverige?
<dagon_> Nafallo: verkar lite drygt att lägga 500kr för att busa lite med en kompis eller nåt :P
<Nafallo> whuffor: japp. darav att mitt forsta svar var saknad marknadsforing...
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag hor inte till "alla" for dig da?
<dagon_> wat
<dagon_> utan åäö blir allt så svårt :(
<Nafallo> dagon_: ehrm. hitta pa vettigare bus?
<dagon_> vad laglydig du är då
<dagon_> fast
<dagon_> hade jag nog också varit om jag bott i en polisstat
<Nafallo> dagon_: "alla ha hjalp av mig", sa jag har aldrig fragar om din hjalp pa facebook, right? ;-)
<Nafallo> jag har alltid varit laglydig IRL ;-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: nej, det är du, peetra, Hund och nån till som inte behöver hjälp men alla andra 160 typ :P
<realubot> Hur stor chans hade Prins William haft på Katie om han inte varit en kunglighet?
<realubot> *KAte
<amelia> realubot: lika stor som du typ
<dagon_> jag hade förmodligen haft större chans
<dagon_> jag är ju häftig
<Nafallo> ehrm. bry sig?
<dagon_> om att jag är häftig eller om Kate? :P
<Nafallo> jag at middag med en modell har om kvallen... vad ar oddsen av det trots att jag inte ar av kungligt blod?
<Nafallo> seriost... marklig fraga.
<amelia> jag tror Nafallo hade haft störst chans på Kate av alla här. det är nämligen mest sannolikt att han skulle träffa henne överhuvudtaget.
<realubot> amelia: Ja, om inte mindre.
<realubot> amelia: Då räknar du inte med sannolikheten för att hon ska börja använda Ubuntu och komma in här där jag är.
<amelia> realubot: hans chanser hade nog varit större än dina. han bor iaf i rätt land för att råka träffa henne någongång.
<realubot> amelia: Som sagt. IRC.
<amelia> realubot: fast hon pratar rätt lite svenska så troligen skulle hon uppsöka en engelskspråkig kanal.
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm.. och prata svenska? jag ar i -uk... just saying :-P
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<dagon_> Nafallo (1) - realubot (0)
<realubot> Det är bara så uppenbart när man ser William och Kate att han aldrig hade fått henne utan att vara prins i UK.
<dagon_> because gingers has no souls!
<Nafallo> wait what?
<Nafallo> ar hon ginger?
<dagon_> nä men han är :>
<Nafallo> ah
<amelia> realubot: han kanske är jättetrevlig.. eller välutrustad..
<Nafallo> blev nastan lite exalterad dar.
<dagon_> eller välbärgad
<dagon_> antagligen det sistnämnda
<Nafallo> amelia: eeew
<amelia> dagon_: ah jo.. men om han inte var prins och rik antar jag att realubot menade.
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> såg det sen
<dagon_> jag önskar att jag hade skitmycket pengar så att det trillade skitsnygga tjejer framför mig
<Nafallo> amelia: tror inte alla gifter sig enbart pga storlek pa skor... just saying :-P
<Nafallo> I wouldn't!
<amelia> Nafallo: haha. nejdå, inte bara... han kan laga mat också. :)
<amelia> :P
<dagon_> fler borde gifta sig med mig
<Nafallo> dessutom, om jag hade oandligt med pengar (tank Mark), skulle jag vara valdigt aktsam med vem jag gick ut med.
<dagon_> jag kan laga mat, laga datorer etc.
<Nafallo> dagon_: samtidigt?
<dagon_> japp
 * dagon_ är en riktig karl
<amelia> jag skulle ärligt talat inte vilja dejta någon som är rik..
<dagon_> hrrm..
<dagon_> jag är fattig!
<Nafallo> dagon_: isf skulle jag nog inte vilja ata den maten efterat ;-)
<raze> dagon_, a must have for every home.
<Nafallo> hahaha
<dagon_> Nafallo: hahaha :)
<realubot> Det är många tjejer som dras till killar med stålar men det gäller som Nafallo sa att se upp med vilka man dejtar om man är tät.
<realubot> Jag skulle satsat på pengar istället för Ubuntu. Då hade tjejerna fallit för mig.
<amelia> fatta trist att dejta någon som har sjukt mycket pengar och aldrig behöver tänka på sånt som vanligt folk, typ att pengarna ska räcka till allt, att man måste spara pengar för att kunna göra vissa saker men vill göra eller ens få uppleva glädjen i att tjäna ihop pengar till det man verkligen vill göra.
<realubot> Några gratisdrinkar i baren slår ju högre än att stå där och flasha med en Ubuntu Live CD.
<Nafallo> realubot: haha
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-29
<realubot> amelia: Tänk glädjen i att få en stordator av sin snuskigt rika dejt då? :)
<dagon_> :D
<Nafallo> amelia: nja... jag skulle nog gilla att slippa bry mig.
<Nafallo> realubot: full-specad DL980 + 3 ars co-lo, eller tankte du nagot varre? :-P
<amelia> realubot: det skulle aldrig kunna mäta sig med glädjen att själv kunna tjäna ihop till den eller på annat sätt göra sig förtjänt av den.
<realubot> Var är den där maxjezy? Har han renderat sönder sin netbook fullständigt eller vart har han tagit vägen?
<amelia> realubot: det är aldrig målet som mest givande, det är resan dit som är det roliga.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag tänkte mig ingenting för jag sysslar inte med stordatorer. Dom är helt enkelt för stora för mig.
<realubot> amelia: Mgm, det ligger något i det.
<Nafallo> amelia: alltsa... det dar med att fortjana den... :-P
<amelia> å andra sidan, när det gäller stordatorer skulle det vara rätt tråkigt att ha en egen. vore väl kul att få komma åt ett labb någongång och leka loss eller få möjlighet att jobba med dem.. men att ha en själv känns ganska otillfredsställande ändå.
<realubot> amelia: Om dejten ger dig ett eget labb då? Ett eget företag med ett eget labb och en egen stordator?
<Nafallo> amelia: om jag varit rik hade den biten inte varit nagra problem. dessutom skulle du behova fortjana TID med den efter att den anlant ;-)
<amelia> realubot: så skulle jag inte ta emot det.
<realubot> amelia: Då faller du som käglor för överklasspojken.
<realubot> Nehe.
<amelia> realubot: jag vill inte ha saker gratis.
<amelia> Nafallo: du, ta't lugnt med rödtjutet nu va. :P
<realubot> amelia: There is no such thing as a free lunch. Det är inte gratis. Dejen vill ha något annat i utbyte...
<realubot> Nafallo: Sitter du och super?
<amelia> jag har inte haft något emot att jag hade varit rik, om jag hade tjänat ihop varenda krona själv.. men att få saker av någon annan som är rik bara för att man dejtar... nej tack, det är inte min kopp té.
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<Nafallo> amelia: just explaining, strictly theoretical speaking.
<amelia> haha
<Nafallo> (and i'm back... wireless went0
<amelia> jag är väl konstig, men jag anser inte att pengar skulle göra mig lyckligare. så länge jag har så jag kan leva ett drägligt liv och inte behöver vända på varenda krona för att ha råd med tak överhuvudet och mat på bordet så är jag nöjd.
<Nafallo> s/0/ astray/
<Nafallo> mjo. det var det dar med att vanda pa kronor och ha mat pa bordet som brukar oroa mig.
 * Nafallo behover flytta
<realubot> amelia: Du är nog inte konstig. "Lyckoforskningen" visar ju att pengar bara har betydelse upp till en viss nivå. Därefter är det helt andra faktorer som är avgörande för välbefinnandet.
 * dagon_ lyssnar på Englands stoltheter
<realubot> 30 000 kr/månad tror jag är gränsen ungefär, men det borde ju skilja lite mellan Sverige, USA och Kina...
 * Nafallo vill ha tillrackligt med pengar for att kunna leva pa avkastningen ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: DÃ¥ skulle du ha gift dig med prins William.
<amelia> realubot: så är det ju. har man så man klarar sina omkostnader för att leva ett liv utan att behöva kämpa ekonomisk och dessutom lite på banken för oförutsatta händelser så spelar nog inte ekonomi så stor roll för lyckan.
<realubot> amelia: Jag håller med. Så länge samhällsekonomin utvecklas stabilt så är det ju så.
<amelia> det är rätt skrämmande hur många människor det egentligen finns som inte kan få fram 15.oookr på en vecka för en oförutsedd händelse utan att behöva låna..
<dagon_> en del tjänar inte nog för att kunna spara
<amelia> det görs ju någon årlig undersökning på det.. kommer inte ihåg utfallet exakt men var mer än hälften iaf som inte klarade av det.
<Nafallo> what dagon_ said.
<Nafallo> och jag har INTE mycket besparingar heller. de forsvann nar jag blev pakord forra aret.
<dagon_> täckte inte försäkringen det?
<realubot> Påkörd?
<realubot> Ja, blev du inte sjukskriven, försäkring?
<amelia> jag har inte ett öre för fem år sedan. fast nu tror väl alla här att jag har någon fantasilön.. men så är inte fallet, det finns en massa saker jag inte gör och jag har inga särskilda utgifter förutom hyra, el, bredband och mat.
<dagon_> jag måste vara ekonomisk
<amelia> jag äter sällan ute och har alltid matlåda med mig på jobbet för jag tycker det är helt befängt att betala 80-100 kr för den dåliga maten man får på lunchrestaurangerna och jag dricker inte alkohol överhuvudtaget vilket besparar mig rätt mycket pengar i uteblivna utekvällar på krogen.
<Nafallo> dagon_: forsakring?
<dagon_> jag har levt på besparingar sedan augusti förra året och har ändå råd att både snusa och röka och supa till det då och då
<dagon_> Nafallo: du har väl någon slags olycksfallsförsäkring som täcker sånt?
<realubot> Mhm, framförallt matlådan är ju ekonomisk.
<Nafallo> dagon_: nej?
<amelia> bara på det så sparar jag lätt 5000kr / månad.
<realubot> Nafallo: Olycksfallsförsäkring?
<dagon_> amelia: på tobak och sprit? att spara 5000kr/månad på det, då måste man vara på spybar ofta
<amelia> dagon_: nej, på att inte äta lunch ute varje dag och att aldrig gå på krogen.
<dagon_> ah
 * Nafallo har inte mycket val an att ata lunch ute :-/
<realubot> dagon_: Du är inte så gammal va? Du har väl rätt till någon aktivitet hos Arbetsförmedlingen? Då får du någon liten ersättning så slipper du leva på besparingar.
<dagon_> amelia: lunch varje dag är dyrare än att supa till det en, två helger i månaden
<realubot> delhage: Helt klart.
<amelia> dagon_: det finns 22 arbetsdagar på en månad ungefär, bara där sparar jag 2000kr och en utekväll går lätt på 1000kr med mat och dricka. så det förutsätter att jag bara skulle gå ut tre gånger per månad.
<realubot> delhage: Äh, fel.
<realubot> dagon_: Helt klart.
<realubot> 1000 kr är rätt mycket på en utekväll. Man kommer undan med 500 kr.
<Nafallo> fast majoriteten av min lon (typ 75%) gar till hyra, rakningar och andra statiska utgifter.
<dagon_> realubot: helt klart
<dagon_> köper man dessutom lite smuggelöl och förkrökar hemma kommer man ännu billigare undan
<amelia> detta är sthlm.. bara mat och inträdde på något shysst ställe  så är 600 spänn borta.
<dodel> Är det möjligt att köra 100 stycklen små c program som är typ 1 kb stora i linux- samtidigt?
<dodel> Kommer det ta mycket av minnet?
<dodel> Jag kunde inte köra flera avdelningar samtidigt i C så därför måste jag göra små binära körbara filer.
<realubot> amelia: Ja, om man ska äta på ett vettigt ställe så ryker ju ett par hundringar.
<dagon_> amelia: man äter ju inte ute om man inte är någon stureplansbrat
<amelia> dodel: det beror väl på hur mycket minne varje program allokerar och om minneshanteringen är korrekt skriven, men ditt största problem kommer nog att vara att det kommer bli en cpu-kö.
<realubot> dagon_: Hur stora programmen är spelar ju ingen större roll. Det beror väl mer på hur programmen belastar datorn om det går att köra 100 sessioner av programmet.
<dagon_> fel person
<dodel> aha
<dodel> haha
<dodel> Tänkte göra ett shell script som startar upp dom där 100 programmen. Kommer vara riktigt små och inte ens printf kommer dom innehålla.
<realubot> dagon_: Testa att köra 10, 50, 100 och kolla med kommandot top vad som händer?
<dagon_> fel igen
<amelia> dodel: vad ska de göra då?
<dodel> hahaha
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> Det sämsta med Ubuntu är att tabulator-funktionen inte läser ens tankar.
<dagon_> realubot: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_OzwLuCyokhk/TIOyPlrwa9I/AAAAAAAAABM/-FHzWd0C7K0/s1600/derp2.jpg
<dodel> amelia: Dom ska cheka av HTML kod från olika sidotr. Ladda ner koden och ...ser inte ens vad jags kriver. Något är ivägen
<dodel> brb måste logga ut
<dodel> sen logga in
<dodel> Nej, du fixade jag det.
<dodel> Nu
<amelia> ok..
<amelia> men då måste du ju på något viss ladda HTML-koden i minnet för att kunna hantera den..
<realubot> dagon_: Anropen till webbsidorna kommer nog vara flaskhalsen.
<realubot> dagon_: Äh.
<realubot> dodel:
 * dagon_ känner sig sugen på en /ignore
<dagon_> många falska hilights här :(
<amelia> men det borde du väl ha koll på om du skrivit ett c-program för det.
<realubot> dodel: Det segar ju ner skriptet om du ska anropa massa sajer.
<dodel> Jag hade tänkt att programmera ett program som läser söker efter en liten del på en HTML kod på en sida. Sen kollar vilket line nummber den har. "Laddar" ner hela koden och skickar den till en lista. Sen delar man upp listan i flera olika delar och tar ut ett visst tal. Anledningen är för att talet eller namnet kan ändra sig. Man filtrerar ut det.  Den färdiga produkten lägger man i en annan lista. Sen kollar om det talet om det är stort eller lite
<dodel> puhh
<dodel> realubot: Jo, det vet jag. Därför måste jag fundera lite.... Bästa är att man körde EN stor binär körbar fil, än 100 små filer som startas av ett shell skript.
<realubot> dodel: Varför är det bättre?
<dodel> realubot: Snabbare antar jag
<dodel> Det är ju i C jag ska programmera det i
<realubot> dodel: Du får ju starta skripten som bakgrundsprocesser så att skriptet river av så många som möjligt samtidigt?
<amelia> det vettigaste vore en binär som kan köra flera parallella jobb och då helst i förhållande till antalet processorkärnor.
<realubot> dodel: Jag vet inte vilket som är snabbast. Men ska du köra det här 24/7 då eller?
<dodel> 24/7 ja
<realubot> Ok.
<amelia> massa små program kan skapa underligga cpu-köer som egentligen inte belastar datorn i sig.
<dodel> realubot: Så hade jag tänkt att gruden ska vara. Men vet inte om den fungerar
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/FmgcYvYP
<amelia> sen gäller det ju att sköta minneshanteringen snyggt om det ska skrivas i C.
<dodel> amelia: Mena du CPU-köer? Ser inte driekt vad du skriver.
<amelia> gäller ju att inte tabba sig där för då har man en fin forkbomb ganska snabbt. :P
<amelia> dodel: precis
<dodel> Alltså jag tänker ha den på min gamla server 200 mhz CPU. 160 mb ram
<realubot> dodel: Har du en blomkruka på bordet framför bildskärmen eller varför ser du inte vad folk skriver? :)
<dodel> Den har jag gjort ett eget linux dist, men jag har problem att packa ner i cpio format. Det fungerar inte riktigt som jag har tänkt.
<dodel> realubot: jag ser mest bara Ã?  när det kommer till ÖÄÅ
<realubot> dodel: Ok.
<dodel> SÃ¥ vad tycker du om min kod. ? Tror du den fungerar som mall?
<realubot> dodel: Jag kan inte C. Jag hade skrivit i bash.
<realubot> Tagit hem HTML-koden med wget eller lynx -dump eller nåt. Filtrerat ut raden och kollat talet eller vad det var du skulle göra...
<realubot> dodel: Hur många webbsidor ska du kolla per h då?
<amelia> fast alltså är inte cout en funktion i iostream?
<dodel> 280
<amelia> d.v.s. ett c++ library och inte c..
<realubot> Det går ju att fixa i bash.
<dodel> Jo, jag vet. Bytte till C för några minuter sedan
<realubot> Det är ju inte mer än 4 per min.
<dodel> 280 små program måste shell köra.
<realubot> 5 kanske...
<dodel> 4 per min ?
<dodel> Vi säger 250
<realubot> Har du något exempel på vad du söker på en webbsida så man kan testa?
<dodel> nej, 200 säger vi för ett jämt tal :)
<realubot> dodel: Nej, du loopar ju en funktion då som tar sida efter sida. Det räcker ju om du ska komma åt 250/h.
<amelia> ajja, jag återgår nog till min bok. ses omkring!
<realubot> amelia: Vad läser du? realubots äventyr, realubots guide till galaxen, realubot i underlander?
<realubot> *underlandet
<dodel> 200 per varje 5:e sekund ska det vara
<realubot> 280/h sa du ju?
<dodel> Jo, men...skit i den..blir så mycket :)
<realubot> 200 på 5 sek blir ju ännu mer?
<dodel> realubot. Ja, det är därför jag valde C
<realubot> Ok...
<dodel> Men frågan är om jag ska köra 200 program samtidigt med shell, eller om jag ska göra dom där 200 till en stor.
<dodel> Jag tänker endast köra linux kärnan + 200 C programmen.
<realubot> dodel: Jag vet inte. Testa att köra programmen i ett skript och se vad som händer med kommandot top?
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror fortfarande att det stora problemet är att anropen till webbsidorna kommer att sega ner allt.
<realubot> Jag tror att det är där som programmen kommer att få vänta. Det där med att jämföra ett tal hit och dit tror jag inte kommer att dra så mycket resurser.
<dodel> Jo, det finns ju också en hake på det.
<realubot> dodel: Dessutom kommer nog ditt ip blockas om du anropar en och samma sajt 200 ggr var 5:e sek.
<dodel> Jo, det vet jag...Kanske är bäst att köra en i taget.
<realubot> Dom flesta sajter tillåter ju bara ett par hundra anrop/h.
<realubot> dodel: Det spelar ju ingen roll om du gör 200 anrop ett i taget eller på en och samma gång typ. Om du bara får göra 200-300 anrop/h så kommer ditt ip blockas eftersom det ser ut som om du gör en DDOS eller något.
<Nafallo> DoS
<Nafallo> inte DDoS
<dodel> Nej, inet DDos
<dodel> realubot: En stor del av programmet ska hålla koll på mina fonder och aktier. Meningen är att den ska logga in på bank för att cheka av. Sen om det händer något  = sälj för inte förlora pengar.
<realubot> Du säger 200 anrop var 5:e min. Det blir 2400 anrop/h. Det lär inte accepteras 24/7.
<dagon_> Nafallo: varför inte DDoS?
<realubot> Nafallo: Och varför inte DDoS?
<realubot> Inte Distributed eller?
<Nafallo> for att det kommer fran en IP, om jag last det hela ratt?
<dodel> Sa jag 24/7? Servern ska vara på 24/7. Programmet ska vara på i 10 timmar endast
<Nafallo> en IP ar inte en distribuerad attack.
<realubot> Nafallo: Mhm, ok.
<realubot> Jo, du läste rätt.
<realubot> dodel: Jo, men det är en och samma sajt du har tänkt att anropa?
<dodel> realubot: Ja
<realubot> Du kommer ju att göra 24 000 anrop till den sajten/dygn.
<realubot> Det låter mycket.
<realubot> Jag undrar om dom går med på det.
<dodel> Men jag vet inte hur mycket dom tillåter då det är avanza
<dodel> Dom har ju realtid, men hur får man tag på realtid, det vet jag icke
<dodel> realtid via textbaserat
<dodel> Nej vänta!!! Lynx som är en textbaserad webbläsare. Den kan ju se realtid..!
<realubot> dodel: Jag vet inte heller vad dom tillåter men jag vet att Twitter har typ 200-300 anrop/h som limit.
<realubot> Det hade dom förr iaf.
<duggthe> http://www.billigarebensin.com/ <-- Herregud... Hur kan det finnas sådana otroliga snåljåpar?
<dodel> Hmm, det där måste jag klura lite på. Vill helst inte att dom ska tro att jag ensammen gör en DDoS attack.
<duggthe> VEM går in på en jävla sajt och letar upp billigaste bensinstationen f.n. och kör dit?
<realubot> dodel: Problemet är att få lynx att dumpa texten i realtid. Jag vet inte om det går. lynx -dump dumpar anropar ju och dumpar en gång. That's it. Ny dump kräver normalt nytt anrop.
<Nafallo> dodel: DoS...
<dodel> Nafallo: Heter det inte DDoS?
<dodel> Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS)
<Nafallo> dodel: inte utan att vara en distribuerad attack, nej.
<dodel> Vad är distribuerad attack?
<Nafallo> multipla noder
<realubot> Det är när många står bakom attacken.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<dodel> Jaha, okej.
<realubot> Du är bara en person, ett ip.
<Nafallo> dessutom... lynx, seriost?
<dodel> Man måste ju vara 95-cool
<dodel> Jag är 95-cool
<realubot> dodel: Problemet är ju att även om du får infon i realtid så uppdateras så måste ju infon skickas till dig hela tiden...
<duggthe> Ingen körde textbaserad klient 1995.
<duggthe> Utan Netscape Navigator.
<Nafallo> wget -o /dev/stdout --spider -S $URL | grep $INFO
<duggthe> Eller Mosaic.
<dodel> duggthe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_(web_browser)
<realubot> Det är klart att har dom realtid så har du ju möjlighet att få info kontinuerligt men vad innebär "realtid" i deras fall?
<Nafallo> eller iofs, det dar ger ju bara headers ;-)
<dodel> realubot: Att man kan se värdet sjunka och stiga.
<dodel> I sekunder tror jag. Ska kolla upp det nu
<Nafallo> skippa --spider -S i exemplet ovan ;-)
<Nafallo> wget -o /dev/stdout $URL | grep $INFO
<realubot> dodel: Jo, ok.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag har för mig att wget missar vissa saker, t.ex. JavaScript.
<realubot> Nafallo: wget tar bara filen, men webbsidans kod består ofta av mer än html-filen.
<dodel> Alltså programmet gör en wget bara så ni vet det
<dodel> Läsa - Wget på det man vill ha - filtrera - spara i lista
<Nafallo> realubot: <script/> hander pa klient-sidan, ja...
<realubot> Nafallo: Om man använder wget på en URL så tror jag inte du får script eftersom wget bara tar filen som URL pekar på.
<Nafallo> realubot: sluta tro. borja veta.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jaha, så du menar att det gör det?
<Nafallo> realubot: <script/> hander pa klient-sidan, ja...
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja, men hur ska du köra scripten då? wget gör ju knappast det?
<Nafallo> vilket betyder att det ar en del av vad koden du far med wget, och wget har ingen inbyggd tolk for att gora nagot med det.
<Nafallo> realubot: oppna sidan i firefox som en vettig manniska?;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är ju därför man ska köra med lynx och inte wget eftersom lynx har tolk. lynx -dump drar hem innehållet på sajten ju.
<dodel> Vänta lite...
<realubot> wget drar hem koden som sedan måste tolkas? Hur gör man det i Terminalen i ett skript?
<Nafallo> realubot: behover du output fran ett javaskript? jag behover det sallan iaf... det brukar mest vara AJAX nu for tiden ;-)
<dodel> Kan man inte göra en HTML spegel som läser av sidan i realtid?
<realubot> AJAX är ju en form av JavaScript.
<Nafallo> dodel: vad ar problemet du forsoker losa?
<dodel> Även ett tvättmede
<dodel> l
<Nafallo> dodel: att inte DoSa siten, right?
<realubot> dodel: HTML-spegel?
<realubot> dodel: Hur skulle det gå till?
<duggthe> Ge fan i att stjäla innehåll, bara.
<dodel> Nej, jag dosa? Ser det ut so det då jag är ute efter realtid?
<realubot> Problemet är ju hur du ska få tillgång till aktiekurserna så ofta utan att DoS:a sajten. Det kanske går med deras realtids-funktion. Finns den som XML eller något?
<Nafallo> dodel: du lar inte komma runt det, nej.
<dodel> realubot: Hmm, vet inte. Bara fick något konstigt uppe i skallen igen.
<Nafallo> dodel: innan du kor saker skulle jag maila och fraga vilka restriktioner de har, om jag vore du ;-)
<realubot> dodel: Om du ska hålla på i en massa C-program och anropa Avanza och plocka aktiekurser så lär du inte få hålla på och göra 2400 anrop/h 24/7.
<dodel> Nafallo: Ja, det kan jag nog göra.
<realubot> Det kommer nog inte uppskattas.
<dodel> Jag tror jag ska göra ett C program bara. Som har koll på 200 sidor.
<dodel> Sen får dem ta sin tid som det tar
<realubot> dodel: Jo, men alltså problemet är ju att du vill köra det så ofta och då kommer det bli massor av anrop ju. Om Avanza erbjuder ett "realtids"-flöde i XML så kanske det går på det sättet...
<dodel> Dom har jsp
<realubot> dodel: 200 sidor/h är nog mer realistiskt.
<dodel> Jag ser inte vad du skriver.
<realubot> dodel: 02:23 < realubot> dodel: Jo, men alltså problemet är ju att du vill köra det så ofta och då kommer det  bli massor av anrop ju. Om Avanza erbjuder ett "realtids"-flöde i XML så kanske det  går på det sättet...
<realubot> dodel: 02:24 < realubot> dodel: 200 sidor/h är nog mer realistiskt.
<realubot> SÃ¥ skrev jag.
<dodel> Jag vet. Men det kommer upp så konstiga tecken.
<dodel> Ok, nu ser jag
<realubot> dodel: Jag säger som Nafallo. Maila eller ring deras support och fråga.
<dodel> Jo, jag sak det, men vad ska du om XML. Dom gerbjuda något i XML
<duggthe> Eller så kan du ge fan i att stjäla andras innehåll.
<duggthe> Innan du blir stämd av dem.
<dodel> duggthe: Man kan inte bli stämd av att kolla sina fonder..../facepaln upphöjt till 3 miljoner.
<duggthe> Nej, men att ett program automatiserar detta och missbrukar deras tjänst på ett sätt de inte vill.
<Nafallo> 3Mbps... seriost?
<Nafallo> kom igen torrents!
<dodel> Torrents snack i denna kanal?
<dodel> duggthe: Nej. Fri marknads står dom för.
<duggthe> Privat företag...
<duggthe> Inte public service...
<duggthe> De skulle ha gratis API om de ville att du skulle göra så här.
<Nafallo> dodel: ubuntu-11.04-{desktop,server}-{i386,amd64}.iso.torrent, sa ja...
<dodel> Nafallo: Njaaaa försök inte din skojjare ; )
<dodel> haha :)
<Nafallo> dodel: dude... om det var andra torrents skulle jag ha nagra 100Mbps utgaende trafik nu.
<dodel> dugthe: Folk göra sånna saker redan. Inget nytt
<duggthe> dodel: Folk mördar folk också.
<realubot> dodel: Ja. Om dom har ett API för att anropa deras sajte och hämta kurser. Eller om dom delar ut ett XML-feed med aktiekurser som uppdateras i "realtid". Det är tveksamt om dom gör det.
<dodel> 100 per second?
<dodel> duggthe: Sur?
<realubot> dodel: Det går kanske att få aktiekurser som "rådata" för behandling i ett eget program men jag misstänker att du får pröjsa för det då. Inte bara skrapa en vanlig sajts innehåll. Och definitivt inte 2400 ggr/h.
<realubot> dodel: duggthe kanske jobbar som systemadmin på Avanza och inte gillar att du ska anropa deras sajt 2400 ggr/h. ;)
<dodel> realubot: hmmm, jag måste fundera på det där. Men jag ska skicka ett mail och fråga om dom har något blockgräns för viss anrop.
<dodel> realubot: Jag hade något annan tanke :)
<realubot> dodel: Jag fråga om dom har en gräns för hur många anrop man får föra till deras sida/server per h. I värsta fall säger dom att dom inte har det och sedan blockar dom ditt ip när dom ser att det anropar jätteofta.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur det fungerar men jag misstänker att webbservern har en inbyggd DoS-spärr? Är det så? Har Apache det?
<Nafallo> realubot: nej
<Nafallo> vem sager att de kor Apache dessutom?
<realubot> Ok. Hur skapar man en sådan då om man t.ex. använder Apache?
<realubot> Nafallo: Det säger jag inte. Det var ett generellt exempel bara.
<realubot> Det finns fler sajter än Avanza här i världen.
<realubot> aftonbladet.se t.ex.
<Nafallo> det finns manga satt. tror acc.umu.se kor en apache-modul for det.
<dodel> Man kanske ska dra ner på det hela och köra 200 koll per varanann minut?
<realubot> dodel: "PÃ¥ NPinvestor.dk kan du gratis se aktiekurser, med 15 minutters forsinkelse, fra Danmark, Sverige, Finland, England, USA, Tyskland, Holland, Belgien, Frankrig og Portugal.
<realubot> Ønsker du at se kurserne fra NASDAQ OMX (DK,SE,FI,IS), inklusiv bud og udbud, i realtid, altså uden forsinkelse, kan du bestille abonnement på realtidskurser herunder. "
<dodel> realubot: Nice. ska kolla på den och kanske dissa avanza
<realubot> dodel: Det var bara ett exempel. Det kostar pengar.
<realubot> Det finns kanske på Avanza också eller Nordnet.
<realubot> Jag tror dom tar betalt för det. Dessutom krävs ju att du får något "dataflöde" typ i XML med rådata som du kan använda i ditt program.
<dodel> KUNG!!! Realtid innebär att man får anropa sida.
<dodel> Många gånger. För så fort du anropar sidan så får du nya siffror.
<dodel> Dock måste man vara inloggad
<realubot> dodel: Det är nog inte alls säkert att det innebär.
<realubot> dodel: Realtid kanske innebär att dom skickar datan till en flashbaserad applikation som ligger inbäddad i deras webbsida eller vad som helst.
<dodel> realubot: Är på flashback och snackar lite med några ekonomigubbar jag har bra kontakt med.
<realubot> dodel: Det är inte säkert att datan går att använda av dig på valfritt sätt.
<realubot> dodel: Du behöver ju ett kontinuerligt flöde av rådata som du sedan strömmar rakt in i ditt program, typ.
<realubot> dodel: Ja, det lär väl finnas ekonomisnubbar som har koll på hur man gör.
<dodel> realubot: Jag ska klura på detta :) Återkommer imorgon efter svar. Det står ju även på deras sida att om du inte är inloggad så är det 15 min i fördröjningstid. Sen kör dom med HTML så varje gång du uppdaterar sidan så får du nya siffror.
<dodel> Om man är inloggad alltså.
<dodel> Så då var problemet löst. Ska sova nu.
<realubot> dodel: Problemet löst?
<dodel> realubot: Japp :D
<dodel> Så...vad gör ni då?
<realubot> dodel: Alltså, bara för att du i din webbläsare få uppdatera kurslistan så innebär ju inte det att du får göra 2400 automatiserade anrop/h.
<realubot> Det är ju skillnad på att läsa av värdena manuellt några gånger då och då och få värdena i realtid och att kontinuerligt anropa deras sajt med ett skript tiotusentals ggr/dygn. Jag ser inte hur problemet är löst?
<dodel> Det är den lilla delen som är inte avklarad. Jag ska ta reda på den. Men resten är väll löst och dom på flashback säger att det är helt OK att uppdatera sidan rätt ofta.
<realubot> Hur ska du få värdena till ditt program?
<dodel> realubot: Det har jag redan löst
<realubot> Att du får värdena i realtid innebär ju inte att problemet med att få en ström av data till dina program är löst.
<realubot> dodel: Hur har du löst det då?
<dodel> wget
<realubot> Sa du till snubbarna på flashback att du ska uppdatera sidan 2400 ggr/h?
<realubot> Det kallar inte jag "rätt ofta".
<realubot> Det kallar jag DoS-ofta.
<dodel> Nej, jag frågade om man kunde uppdatera 100 sidor per varje minut.
<realubot> Ok, 10h i sträck?
<dodel> ja
<realubot> Så det går då?
<dodel> Ska kolla.
<dodel> hehe
<realubot> 60 000 uppdateringar/dygn.
<realubot> Det var ju bra om det är tillåtet.
<dodel> Tydligen ska det vara OK att göra så länge man är inloggad
<dodel> För kör man realtid så måste man uppdatera sidan rätt ofta.
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror ändå att du ska höra med deras support om du får göra 6 000 uppdateringar/h.
<dodel> Jo, jag ska höra med deras support om det :) Men nu kanske man ska sova. Först kliva upp ur soffan
<realubot> dodel: Jo, men det är ju stor skillnad på att göra det manuellt och att göra det automatiserat 10h om dygnet året runt.
<dodel> Jo, men jag tänker bara göra en säkerhets sak om det skulle gå fel att dom sjunker i värde så vet jag om det.
<dodel> Då får jag gå in och sälja det manuellt.
<realubot> dodel: Aja, do as you wish. Risken finns att dom spärrar ditt ip om dom tycker du DoS:ar deras servrar.
<dodel> Do as I wish - With pleasure
<realubot> dodel: Var noga med att programmet inte innehåller en bugg också så du inte missar om kursen rasar. :S
<realubot> ;)
<dodel> Ja, då är det illa :P Haha
<dodel> Men sova dirr! 1337 HAXX To B4A0
<realubot> Natti.
<dodel> sover ni alldrig+
<realubot> Det är bara Windows-users som sover.
 * duggthe hatar livet.
<realubot> duggthe: Vad är det med dig nu då?
<duggthe> Har bara ett jävla skitliv.
<duggthe> Quad Core Xeon är den sämsta CPU:n man kan välja på en host jag kollar på... sjukt.
<dagon_> nice
<realubot> duggthe: Nee, så illa är det nog inte. Det finns mycket att glädjas åt här i livet.
<duggthe> Lätt att säga om man själv har det, förstås.
<realubot> duggthe: Det finns nästan alltid saker att glädjas åt oavsett hur man har det. Om man inte har det riktigt jävla riskigt då.
<realubot> realpsykolog har talat.
<duggthe> "Ja! Bara några timmar kvar till Vakna! med The Voice i Kanal 5!"
<realubot> Usch. Lyssnar aldrig på det.
<realubot> Unity "ser ut som en enorm iphone". Det var en rejäl diss det.
<realubot> Då börjar problemen med Unity droppa in. Hur addar man en desktop icon i Unity? Svaret är väl att man inte gör det eller?
<realubot> Om man vill ha en katalog eller ett program som en dekstop icon?
<Enigma> många som har problem med den nya disten ?
<Enigma> håller på att tanka ner den nu, får väl se vad som dyker uppp
<realubot> Enigma: Många som har frågor kring Unity i nya disten.
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se vad folk tycker om Unity.
<realubot> Jag har svårt att se att Unity kommer att bli en sån succé.
<Enigma> ja de ska de bli, håller som sagt på att tanka den nu, sga bli instressant
<realubot> Det ska ju vara mer användarvänligt men går det att göra ett Skrivbord mer användarvänlig än Keyboard Shortcuts och Gnome Do/Synapse?
<Enigma> mm precis
<Enigma> tur att man tydligen kan köra classic
<realubot> Det enda jag behöver som jag saknar i Classic-skrivbordet är ett smart sätt att visa notifieringsikoner utan att ha en panel.
<realubot> Enigma: Ja, men i 11.10 ryker den möjligheten.
<Enigma> jaså den va ju trist
<realubot> Enigma: Då kommer det bara vara Unity 2d eller Unity 3d att välja mellan om jag har förstått saken rätt.
<Enigma> aha på det viset
<realubot> Eftersom Unity 2d inte finns med nu så finns Classic-läget att välja på.
<Enigma> ok
<realubot> Det är vad jag har läst iaf.
<Enigma> well, nu e downloaden klar, dax att installera'
<Enigma> later
<realubot> Nej, här blir inga barn gjorda. Lycka till med installationen. Natti!
<Hoxx> min ubuntu upgrade funkade fint, men nu kommer jag inte åt balken där klockan etc sitter, balken e mörkgrå med svarta siffror, förr kunde man högerklicka och justera transparent mm... :/
<HerrNoName> Hur ändra man inställningar i Unity?
<larsemil> HerrNoName: du laddar ner compiz-config-settingsmanager
<larsemil> när du gjort det trycker du alt:f2 och skriver about:config
<larsemil> nu tandläkaren
<HerrNoName> Men allt är så inkapslat
<HerrNoName> Finns något enkelt sätt att växla till gnome i 11.04?
<yeager> logga in med Ubuntu klassisk istället för Ubuntu
<HerrNoName> Sedan en sak jag retar mig, det är att man inte kan köra full size läge i vbox med ubuntu, som man kan med windows 7. Alltså skärm upplösningen anpassar sej efter storleken på fönstret
<yeager> installerat vbox guest additions?
<HerrNoName> Har gjort det..
<HerrNoName> Tyvärr laggar Windows 7 av någon anledning.. Jag tycker datorn bör vara kraffull, den har likom i7-2600k , 16 GB RAM, 40 GB SSD och 2 TB Disk
<HerrNoName> Däremot ubuntu 11.04 fett najs i vbox
<chees> ska man ev lägg ain några nya ppa till ubuntu 11,04
<arand> Me! pick me, pick me! https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse ;)
<chees> :P
<chees> kört philip5 inann
<chees> har den stöd för de nya?
<arand> RE där funkar med nattys panel, om det är det du menar?
<chees> bara så man får in bra updateringar :)
<HerrNoName> Man skall nog inte såga Unitfy helt. Men det är ingenting för desktop datorer, däremot på läsplattor kan det bli bra...
<chees> ;)
<arand> HerrNoName: Har mycket användbart för desktops också.
<HerrNoName> Inte för mig.. Jag skulle hellre vilja det finpustade på gnome istället.  Inte hittade på allt för mycket "häftiga" nyheter..
<HerrNoName> Men jag tro om Unity få  buggfixa lite , rätta till en del avig sidor, så kan det bli bra för läsplattor. Det är väl de ubuntu siktar
<HerrNoName> på
<arand> Tror inte det, som sagt, unity är universiellt gångbart.
<chees> aja gå ut lite
<chees> får kolla ppa sen
<Haffe> Mors.
<arand> PPAt jag länkade är bara för ett specifikt spel, btw..
<HerrNoName> arand, då måste untify kunna ha ikoner på skrivbordet. Man måste kunna inställninga på lätt sätt.
<HerrNoName> Bara ha komma åt den där meny på vänster sida är tålamodskrävande varje gång.
<chees> tycker den menu på sidan är bra
<arand> HerrNoName: Håller inte med, ikoner på skrivbordet är inte nädvändigt, installningarna visst, menun bör omdesignas på något sätt där..
<chees> fast har inte fattat den helt ännu
<HerrNoName> arand , det skall inställbart , som användare vill ha de.  Men alla vana att jobba på olika sätt.
<arand> HerrNoName: Tålamodskrävande? bara skicka musen snabtt ditåt, eller avnänd [super]
<arand> HerrNoName: Det är sant, installningsmöjligheterna kan bli fler, där kan det nog dröja ett tag dock..
<HerrNoName> arand, få pröva ingen.. Få installera den på skarp dator.. Har bara prövat den i vbox
<arand> men det finns ju alltid KDE för den skaran :)
<HerrNoName> Jag gillar gnome
<arand> HerrNoName: Även shell?
<HerrNoName> Har bara testa en tidig beta av shell, den vara lite för modern för min smak
<whomee> För att nyttja links2 grafiskt på en maskin utan X så måste man installera någon typ av framebuffer device?
<arand> Unity och shell är till funktionerna ganska lika faktiskt.
<HerrNoName> Alltså jag ingenting emot nyheter, bara man kan ställa in saker som själv vill ha det.
<HerrNoName> Jag vill ha mina 8 virtuella skrivbord.
<arand> Heh, jag använder typ bara ett...
<Haffe> Hallå hallå.
<arand> Vilket förstärker din punkt om instaällningar ;)
<HerrNoName> Alltså det är en av skälen att jag kör Ubuntu, man kan många program ingång samtidigt och sedan sortera dem..
<HerrNoName> arand, kör dock mycket mac os x och ha en tom en dator med windows också
<HerrNoName> Den dagen ubuntu har stödd för Macbooken styrplatta, då kan man köra ubuntu på macbooken
<Kguard> galet vad dryga menyerna är i 11an
<Barre> morn morrn
<Haffe> Hur är det.
<larsemil> fett kasst
<larsemil> drog ur en tand, käken hoppade ur led fyra fem gånger
<Haffe> Fungerar det fortfarande att byta alla förekomster av maverick till natty i sources och därefter uppdatera?
<Barre> fungerar inte do-release-upgrade, eller?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Jag får en massa fel.
<Barre> ouch..
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Nu hittade jag felen.
<Haffe> Helt intetsägande.
<whomee> Haffe: installerar du från 10.10 till 11.04?
<whomee> uppgraderar*
<lilleman72> ska man göra uppdateringen på ubuntu nu lr?
<lilleman72> jag fick ngt medelande om det
<Haffe> Här, kan någon förklara http://www.geting.se/viewimage/image/300872-2011-04-29-091655_433x368_scrot.png
<Barre> Haffe: några PPA installerade paket i befintlig installation?
<larsemil> Haffe: men är det där do-release-upgrade ? do-release upgrade är väl teminal?
<lilleman72> ska man köra 11.04 lr ska man strunta i det?
<larsemil> Haffe: jag hade problem också med den grafiska, men när jag körde en gång till så fungerade det
<larsemil> lilleman72: ska man köpa en ny bil varje gång en ny modell kommer ut eller inte?
<larsemil> lilleman72: och svaret på den frågan är: om man vill
<lilleman72> men kan man få en snabb förklaring på skillnaden mellan den jag har nu & 11.04?
<larsemil> unity
<lilleman72> sa mig inte mkt
<larsemil> http://unity.ubuntu.com
<lilleman72> kollar
<lilleman72> sen kommer FF-uppdateringen åxå
<lilleman72> Jag kör upptateringen
<lilleman72> krashar den så krashar den
<whomee> nepp min upgrade säger fortfarande det är development release
<Haffe> larsemil: Jag har kört uppdatering typ 5 gånger.
<larsemil> Haffe: okej
<larsemil> whomee: efter sudo apt-get update ?
<whomee> larsemil: när ja kör de genom cli så säger den inte att de finns nått alls, med update-manager -d så säger den att 11.04 finns men som bara develepoment
<lilleman72> whomee kör du grafiskt eller?
<lilleman72> 1435 filer hämtar min nu
<lilleman72> 2,3kB/s
<lilleman72> :D
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Najs
<lilleman72> 2,3000kB/s
<lilleman72> 2,300kB/s
<lilleman72> så snabbt DL har jag aldrig haft här
<whomee> lilleman72: jag kör grafiskt ja
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> jag körde via system > administration > uppdateringshanteraren & det verkar som det rullar på som det ska
<lilleman72> nu installerar den uppgraderingarna
<whomee> ja nu jäklar funka de
<whomee> flum maskin
<lilleman72> men vafan e detta??? 2timmar & 40 min återstår???
<lilleman72> så lång tid tog det inte att installera skiten
<larsemil> nu ska du ju ladda ner alla paket istället för från usb.
<larsemil> klart det tar längre tid
<larsemil> sen uppgradera tar längre tid än nyinstallera
<larsemil> + svär inte
<lilleman72> larsemil sry för svordommen
<lilleman72> hade liksom tänkt att jobba lite med min sida
<larsemil> gör det istllet för att uppgradera då, ingen som tvingar dig. :D
<larsemil> vilken sida?
<lilleman72> larsemil min hemsida
<lilleman72> min cs server
<larsemil> oki
<lilleman72> larsemil r3loaded.no-ip.org
<lilleman72> där har du den
<lilleman72> där var du :p
<lilleman72> den ligger som ett projekt
<lilleman72> men jag vet inte till 100% om jag ska ha php-fusion eller om jag ska ha phpnule
<lilleman72> nuke*
<larsemil> wordpress? :D
<chees> hmm
<chees> går det ändra i 11,04 så rutorna man har öppe åker in automatisk till menun
<chees> än man ska stänga ner det manuellt till menu
<lilleman72> larsemil jag tror inte man kan ha ett forum som jag vill ha det med wordpress
<lilleman72> så nu dog servern Unable to establish connection to MySQL
<lilleman72> 2002 : Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<larsemil> lilleman72: buddypress
<lilleman72> vad e det?
<lilleman72> men nu kommer inte sidan att funka förens servern startat om
<lilleman72> ~30 min till
<HeMan> Morrn!
<speakman> morrn!
<usp> HeMan: Mornin
<lilleman72> morrn
<lilleman72> riskerar man att krasha installationen om man byter från celeron till en p4?
<Markslap> Näe
<lilleman72> ok
<Markslap> Ska fungera utmärkt.
<lilleman72> najs'
<lilleman72> ska bara hitta en p4
<lilleman72> :D
<Markslap> Brukar väl slängas numera. :S
<Markslap> Tror jag har några liggandes.
<lilleman72> men jaghar min ubuntu på min celeron:D
<Markslap> :)
<lilleman72> har 1.5gig ram & ett geforce 2 mx400 32 mb :P
<HeMan> hur lägger man in applets i panelen på unity?
<Markslap> haha
<usp> HeMan: Dra dom dit?
<lilleman72> men närjag tankar mellan datorerna gårt det max 2.5mb/s bara för det e celeron
<HeMan> usp: dra från var?
<Markslap> 2.5 millibit förstår jag att du klagar på.
<Markslap> HeMan: En mapp eller skrivbordet.
<lilleman72> Mb *
<usp> HeMan: Sök efter appsen, drag n drop
<HeMan> Markslap: hur får jag upp vilka applets det finns då?
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> HeMan: Jaha, du tänker så.
<Markslap> Jag chansar lite bara.
<HeMan> usp: jag hade en system load applet tidigare som visade cpu och minne, skulle vilja ha dit den nu med
<lilleman72> nu så rebootar jag servern
<usp> HeMan: aha panelen, trodde du pratade om 'dockan' sry =P
<lilleman72> nu räknar den minne :P
<lilleman72> nu så
<lilleman72> 2 min
<lilleman72> :D
<usp> HeMan: De verkar inte som att de applets funkar länge, efter en snabb google
<lilleman72> men skrivborden e borta??
<HeMan> hmm
<usp> HeMan: Kanske kommer
<lilleman72> var hittar jag dom 4 rutorna som ska vara nere till höger?
<lilleman72> så jag kan byta skrivbord
<HeMan> får hoppas det
<usp> HeMan: Annars blir d et väl conky så länge =P
<HeMan> usp: kan man få upp det i panelen?
<larsemil> och hur får man bort keyboard layout appleten?
<Barre> lilleman72: du läste alltså inte på länken som larsemil skickade till dig vid ca: 20min över 9 i morse? ;P
<usp> HeMan: Tror inte det. Tänkte på desktopen
<HeMan> usp: ok, men då kan jag köra top och vmstat/dstat i en terminal lika gärna
<usp> HeMan: Det är sant
<HeMan> usp: det jag ville var att utnyttja ytan bättre
<usp> HeMan: Jo conky är kanske inte så cleant
<larsemil> conky ligger ju bakom allt
<larsemil> har aldrig förstått poängen eftersom det inte sysn
<larsemil> syns
<usp> larsemil: Tror de är mest 'show' ^
<realubot> Om man skulle ta och testa det dära 11.04. Men fungerar Unity i VirtualBox?
<lilleman> realubot: jag har precis uppgraderat till11.04 :P
<lilleman> tog 2½timme
<larsemil> realubot: nej unity-2d fungerar ltie dåligt
<HeMan> hehe, trådlösa nätet var snabbare än trådbundna på min nya laptop
<HeMan> det trådbundna går bara upp i 10 MBit/s...
<Linda^> lilleman: tog tusen år för mig :( Bara för att deti nte ska funka :o
<realubot> larsemil: Det var det jag misstänkte. Tråkigt att vbox inte klarar 3d-effekter. :(
<HeMan> Fudge, nu åker Unity ut!
<realubot> HeMan: Varför är det så?
<HeMan> realubot: vet inte, kör inte vbox
<lilleman72> Linda^ hur lång tid tog det för dig`?
<Linda^> lilleman72: maaaaaasssa timmar
<lilleman72> hehe
<lilleman72> vad har du för lina & för cpu?
<Linda^> lilleman72: och jag körde med kabel. :( den tog hem i tyo 64kB/s
<lilleman72> va?
<lilleman72> skojjar du?
<Linda^> jag har 100/10
<Linda^> nope
<Linda^> skojar inte
<lilleman72> jaghar adsl 24
<Linda^> skiftade mellan typ 5-6 timmar, till 2-3 timmar
<Linda^> ibland kom det upp i 11 timmar kvar
<Linda^> :P
<lilleman72> tankade i 2.4 - 2.5Mb/sec
<lilleman72> sen själva installationen var lite si så där
<Linda^> jag körde via denhär  uppdateraren.. det grafiska
<Linda^> inte i terminalen
<lilleman72> me 2
<Linda^> om det har något med det att göra :( Tycker jagi nte.
<lilleman72> jag körde åxå i grafiskt
<Linda^> hursomhelst funkar skiten inte på min dator, så nu äre 10.10 som gäller för mig igen
<Linda^> väntar ett tag..
<lilleman72> Linda^ det var ngn som installerade 2-3ggr men sen funkade det
<Linda^> lilleman72: haha.. då håller jagm ig till 10.10 ett tag till va
<Linda^> men sen har jag ingen superdator.. så det är väl där problemet ligger också
<Linda^> först laggar det, sen fryses det.. :P
<lilleman72> Linda^ sudo apt-get update
<Linda^> fast nu håller jag på att installera 10.10..
<lilleman72> Linda^ ok
<Linda^> kunde inte göra så mycket ändå
<Linda^> det laggade i två sekunder.. sen frös det
<lilleman72> jag saknar min fönstehantering nere till höger
<lilleman72> vad sitter du på för burk nu då Linda^
<realubot> HeMan: Jag menar varför är ditt trådlösa snabbare än ditt trådbundna?
<Linda^> en liten netbook. MEn ändå. Tänkte att jag kunde ju testa iaf :p
<lilleman72> :D
<Linda^> funkar prima med 10.10 iaf :)
<realubot> larsemil: Det finns ett Classic-läge när du loggar in i 11-04.
<realubot> Linda^:
<realubot> larsemil: Fel.
<Linda^> va
<realubot> Linda^: Testa det innan du går tillbaka till 10.10.
<Linda^> håller ju på att installera nu
<Linda^> realubot: alltså, jag kom inte så långt, när jag startade datorn med natty.
<realubot> Linda^: Jag vet dock inte om det går att stänga av avancerade skrivbordseffekter i Classic i 11.04. Tror inte jag lyckades med det när jag testade men kanakse minns fel.
<realubot> Linda^: Aha, ok. Jag läste inte allt du skrev.
<larsemil> realubot:vad är fel?
<Linda^> realubot: hade inte hunnit göra något alls :P kom bara till att skriva in lösen för keyring. Sen frös den :)
<realubot> larsemil: Mitt meddelande var till fel person. Det skulle till Linda^ och inte till dig.
<larsemil> aha
<realubot> larsemil: Sorry.
<larsemil> inga problem
<realubot> Linda^: Du kanske ska testa att skapa ett nytt USB. Ibland blir det knas när man skapar bootbara USB. Starup Disk Creator är mer pålitligt än Unetbootin när det kommer till att skapa bootbara Ubuntu-USB:n har jag märkt.
<Linda^> realubot: jag hade ingen usb... körde genom 10.10 och uppgraderade till 11.04
<realubot> Frågan är om man ska börja betala för Spotify... Eller gå över till last.fm? :S
<Linda^> jag kommer nog betala, sen när jag har en häftig telefon (jag är lite efter) :(
<realubot> Linda^: Ok, ok, då är det kanske inte så konstigt att det blir knas.
<Philip5> realubot: du ska bara lyssna på musik 10 tim/mån nu på spotify och sedan söka jobb resten av tiden ;)
<Linda^> realubot: men det knasar ju inte för larsemil, som också gjorde på samma sätt :o
<usp> realubot: Provade att installera spotify, sen fick man ett väldigt varmt välkommnande när man inte betalar för det -.-
<Markslap> Har du fortfarande inte börjat gå över till last.fm för väldigt länge sen realubot?
<realubot> Linda^: Då kostar det 99 kr, om du bara ska ha det i datorn så kostar det 49 kr. last.fm tar 3 dollar/månad.
<Markslap> Du pratade ju om för mer än ett halvår sen hur bra det var.
<realubot> Men har last.fm många sv. artister?
<Markslap> Borde inte du veta om det?
<Markslap> Du som pratar så gott om det.
<Markslap> Om man pratar bra om något så bör man ju veta vad det är.
<Linda^> realubot: jo, men jag lyssnar mer när jag är ute på språng :P väldigt sällan när jag sitter framför datorn. Märkligt nog.
<realubot> Markslap: Att prata om något är inte samma sak som att göra det. Jag har gratisversionen av Spotify idag och kommer köra den till Spotify kräver pröjs.
<cHarNe2> bara manug uggla finns så är jag nöjd :)
<realubot> Linda^: Ok, då så.
<Philip5> cHarNe2: lol
<cHarNe2> s/manug/magnus/
<realubot> Markslap: Som du kanske förstår så är inte jag personen som betalar för mig.
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Alla andra betalar för dig, tyvärr.
<realubot> Ja, tyvärr är det ju så.
<Linda^> Men alltså. Att lyssna på en och samma låt max fem gånger... EVER?? Stämmer det verkligen eller har folk missuppfattat?
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har inte pratat så gott om last.fm.
<realubot> Linda^: Det stämmer nog.
<Philip5> Linda^: 5 ggr/mån
<Markslap> realubot: Jag vill minnas att du har gjort det.
<Linda^> Philip5: jaha, i månaden. jag fick berättat att det var fem gånger någonsin. Tyckte det var lite väl hårt.
<Philip5> 10 tim/mån totalt
<realubot> Linda^: Spotify gör ju om gratiskontona till trial-konton, typ.
<cHarNe2> finns väl något som heter grooveshark också?
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Fungerar helt okej.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag tror du minns fel tyvärr.
<Philip5> jag tycker grooveshark hade rätt kassa låtar
<Philip5> och så inbillade jag mig att det var sämre kvalle på ljudet
<realubot> Grooveshark är ett alternativ. Dessutom finns ju Foobnix.
<Markslap> Grooveshark har ett bra utbud, dock är det användarna som laddar upp låtarna.
<Markslap> Och då blir kvalitén lidandes ibland.
<realubot> Programmet Foobnix som strömmar och om man bockar ur att spara till hdd så borde det vara lagligt. Man lyssnar ju live.
<realubot> http://www.foobnix.com/?lang=en
<realubot> Där ser ni...
<Philip5> där ser ni: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<Philip5> kubuntu är som musik
<Philip5> :P
<realubot> Det lutar ju lite åt Kubuntu nu när Ubuntu har börjat med sitt Unity som jag är väldigt skeptisk till.
<realubot> Jag tycker jag har ett användarvänligt system med Keyboard Shortcuts och Synapse. Jag är tveksam till att deras Launcher kommer att göra Ubuntu mer användarvänligt.
<cHarNe2> kde överlag har ryckt upp sig väldigt
<Philip5> ja kde är väldigt najs
<Philip5> möjligt att det kräver lite mer av hårdvaran default men man kan ju slå av lite grejs så det flyter bättre om det är ett problem
<realubot> Philip5: Det kräver inte mycket mer RAM än Gnome men det kanske kräver mer av grafikkortet?
<Philip5> jo det är nog skrivbordseffekterna som segar ner det lite
<Philip5> sedan kan jag tycka att kdes kio lösning är lite långsam många gånger
<Philip5> kio är en backendgrej som sköter i/o till disk och sånt
<realubot> Lägg ut, lägg ut! Brudparet har sagt ja!
<realubot> GP har ju blivit helt oläslig pga GP Plus. Dom vill att man ska betala för var och varannan artikel. Det gör jag ALDRIG.
<realubot> Om jag hade betalat för saker så hade jag suttit i #windows.
<realubot> Nyheter ska vara gratis. Som Ubuntu. Gratis och open source. Så man kan ändra nyheten om den inte passar.
<Linda^> :D
<kodein> wikinews?
<dagon_> Philip5: tack för uppdateringen! :D
<Philip5> dagon_: jo jag vet ju hur gärna du alltid vill ha det senaste... 2.7.1 liksom.... :D
<Philip5> dagon_: såg att det släppts en ny 2.7 stable som fixar några minnesläckor och krascher så det var ju lika bra att göra en update jag också
<HeMan> realubot: för att trådlösa gick så fort det skulle medans trådbundna bara gick upp i 10 MBit/s isf 1000 MBit/s
<jo-erlend> tjenare. :) Jag undrade om ni kunde hjelpa mig vid att besvara en fråga om svenska. Jag forsöker att forstå texten til Cornelis Vreesvijks sång om Cecilia Lind. Han sjunger att "vet hut, Fredrik Åkare, skjäms gamla karl". Vad betyder "vet hut"?
<usp> jo-erlend: 'Du borde veta bättre'
<Haffe> Det betyder att han ska skämmas.
<jo-erlend> ja, men "vet hut"?
<dagon_> Philip5: wunderbar! hur är det med yafaray?
<usp> jo-erlend: vethut.nu ^^
<Zambezi> Philip5: Du fortsätter värva till KDE-maffian ser jag. :-O
<jo-erlend> åh. Tackar :) Vad med "skygg"? Är det det samma som engelsk "shy"?
<Zambezi> realubot: Jag håller med. Det är nästan så jag vill bojkotta GP för deras GP+, men det kommer nog bli så mer och mer.
<arand> jo-erlend: [Du borde] vet(a) hut ~ "Du borde känna/ha skamkänsla, skam, blygsel, respekt, folkvett"
<Zambezi> jo-erlend: Skygg är mer rädd/avvaktande.
<Philip5> dagon_: vad med yaffa?
<Zambezi> jo-erlend: Man hänger mer i bakgrunden om man är skygg och vill inte ha uppmärksamhet.
<arand> jo-erlend: Yes, men man säger oftare "skygg" om djur, och "hind" används ju i samband där.
<jo-erlend> Zambezi, som på norsk "sjenert"?
<Haffe> arand: hind är väl ett honrådjur?
<arand> Yes, honhjort, snarare
<arand> Så det omfångar alla slags hjortdjur antar jag.
<Haffe> Ok.
<realubot> Zambezi: Jo, dom försöker ju att ändra betalmodell från annonser till abonnemang. Hoppar man på GP+ så kommer det att bli framtidens betalmodell.
<arand> Sången där månen går från att vara full till ny över en enda natt :)
<realubot> Därför ska jag så långt det är möjligt bojkotta +-artiklarna.
<Zambezi> jo-erlend: Det vågar jag inte säga något om.
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, men varför gick det trådbundna så segt?
<Zambezi> realubot: Jag tror aldrig annonser kommer försvinna helt, men GP+ blir ett komplement. När sen viktiga regionala nyheter hamnar där, då blir jag bitter. Just nu är det mest mat, en del tester och den där jävla skatan Ribbing.
<Zambezi> realubot: Äcklig royalist är hon. Knugen är hennes allt typ och det är vidrigt.
<realubot> jo-erlend: vet hut betyder ungefär "visa respekt", "känna skam", "visa prov på folkvett" ...
<realubot> jo-erlend: Fredrik Åkare ska visa respekt, skärpa till sig, visa lite folkvett genom att skämmas för att han åtrår Cecilia Lind som är mycket yngre än honom.
<realubot> SÃ¥ tolkar jag vet hut i det sammanhanget iaf.
<Philip5> dagon_: laddade upp en update av scripten för yaffa i blender nu men själva yaffa är samma
<realubot> Zambezi: Ja, lokala nyheter är ju i stort sett det som gör GP värdefull jämfört med andra nyhetssajter så det lär komma mer och mer + där också, tror jag.
<realubot> Zambezi: MEN ju mer Aftonbladet och GP lägger äver finansieringen på abonenmang så öppnar dom också för konkurrenter att göra det motsatta, dvs driva en nyhetssajt som lever på annaonser, som Metro typ.
<realubot> jo-erlend: skygg = rädd, blyg, timid, försynt
<realubot> osäker snarare än rädd, tror jag.
<realubot> jo-erlend: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hind
<realubot> jo-erlend: "Hind kallas honan hos hjortdjur."
<realubot> Nu vet ni det. Glöm aldrig det.
<dagon_> Philip5: nice :)
<Linda^> oh, two-finger scroll <3
<Barre> andol: vad gööör du?
 * larsemil deklarerar
 * realubot tackar larsemil för att han betalar skatt.
<Barre> får en mängd return to sender från host devnull på din domän... stop it andol, stop it I say!
<realubot> Linda^: Two finger scroll i Unity?
<Barre> realubot: deklarera != betala skatt (om man skall vara petnoga)
<realubot> Barre: Det vet jag väl. Men oftast så framgår hur mycket man betalar i skatt i deklarationen. Och man godkänner ju i förlängningen skatteinbetalningar när man deklarerar.
<larsemil> deklarera för mig == få tillbaka skatt.
<realubot> larsemil: Usch. Vad ska jag leva på om du får tillbaka skatt? :S
<Linda^> realubot: What? Jag vet nog inte vad unity är :( Jag är en nybörjare i ubuntuvärlden
<realubot> li Det nya gränssnittet i 11.04.
<realubot> Linda^:
<Linda^> Jaha, men jag har ju gått tillbaka till 10.10
<realubot> Unity är utseendet i nya 11.04.
<realubot> Linda^: Ok, ok.
<Linda^> men nu har jag aktiverat two-finger scroll igen. Drygt utan :(
<realubot> Ok, jag haer bara använt scroll i kanten på touchpaden med ett finger i webbläsaren.
<Linda^> mmh, så vare här med, som standard
<Linda^> men inte mer. Gillar det bättre såhär
<larsemil> på min kan jag inte ha two finger scroll,  har försökt
<Linda^> http://digitizor.com/2011/01/24/how-to-enable-two-finger-scrolling-in-ubuntu-10-10/  Det här löste det för mig iaf :)
<HeMan> jag fick också igång tvåfingerrullning på min
<HeMan> målet var egentligen att få till allt i http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/gestures/touchpad-linux
<Linda^> ah.. zoom hade vart soft
<Linda^> HeMan: Fick du till allt då?
<HeMan> Linda^: inte än
<cHarNe2> mor och far har det på sina bärbara, en hp och en acer. funkar dåligt tycker jag. den jag har på min macosx funkar 100 ggr bättre
<cHarNe2> har itne testat sånt under linux
<usp> cHarNe2: har på din macosx?
<cHarNe2> min mac, apple
<andol> Barre: Mailade just över en kopia utav en xmpp-konversation jag hade med Lars för ett par timmar sedan.
 * amelia gäspar
<Kirill> Ibland undrar man varför företag låser in sig med Windows då inget fungerar med det? =/
<andol> Kirill: Att säga att inget fungerar är väl att ta i lite? :)
<Barre> andol: tackar, då somnar jag om igen :)
<Kirill> andol: Nej nej :)
 * larsemil sitter i windows nu. Fungerar finfint.
<larsemil> gör en sak som jag hittils inte har hittat något vettigt alternativ i linux ännu - bokför
<larsemil> eller, just nu läser jag från bokföringsprogrammet för att deklarera
<kodein> gnucash och sql ledger ska väl vara typ ok?
<Barre> nu är jag ingen expert, men det underlättar om bokföringsprogrammet har stöd och inbyggda funktioner som är anpassade för de svenska bokföringslagarna, atleast so I heard
<larsemil> kodein: inte för företag. inte alls att jämföra med det jag använder
<larsemil> precis Barre .
<Barre> larsemil: kanske skall tiita lite på http://www.firstoffice.nu/products/firstoffice/fo_products
<larsemil> och dessutom så när jag klickar på deklarera så räknar den ut och skriver ut 8 sidor blanketter som är färdiga, den sköter med andra ord hela näringslivsdelen av min deklaration
<Barre> har inte användt det själv, men hört det nämnas i samma mening om Ubuntu/Linux förut.
<larsemil> okej häftigt
<realubot> Om man skulle ta och läsa lite datakommunikation.
<HeMan> realubot: 10010
<dagon_> 8]
<HeMan> realubot:  för att parafrasera Adolphson-Falk
<dagon_> realubot: 0110110001111001011000110110101101100001001000000111010001101001011011000110110000100001
<realubot> Vad är det här för trams?
<realubot> Jag har ju löpt Tannenbaums bok.
<realubot> *köpt
<realubot> http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Networks-5th-Andrew-Tanenbaum/dp/0132126958
<realubot> Hur mycket får jag i investeringsbidrag av er om jag startar en Ubuntu-blog?
<HeMan> realubot: jag lovar att klicka på all google-reklam varje gång jag är in på den!
<realubot> HeMan: Suveränt!
 * realubot säger upp sig från jobbet för att leva på bloggen.
<realubot> Eller vänta nu... jag har ju inget jobb.
<HeMan> realubot: jag har faktiskt tjänat över 1000 kr på reklam på min blog!
<realubot> Ja, på 5 år?
 * Barre ringer skattemyndigheterna och meddelar att realubot numera har en blogg som genererar inkomst
<realubot> Vad är adressen till din blogg då?
<realubot> Barre: Sorry, man behöver inte uppge det om man tjänar under typ 10 papp/år eller vad det är.
<HeMan> realubot: på, hmm, 6 år tror jag
<realubot> Barre: Det hade du haft koll på om du inte hade tjänat så mycket.
<HeMan> realubot: http://linuxguru.se, har inte hänt nått sen 2007...
 * Barre har haft exakt 0:- inkomst på sin blogg över åren av två anledningar. 1. Hatar reklam 2 onintressanta ämnen framförda på ett dåligt sätt
<realubot> HeMan: Det är så lite så det är bättre att inte ha reklam då.
<HeMan> Barre: 3 ...
<HeMan> Barre: 4 Profit!
<Barre> HeMan: shsshhyuyyy avlöja inte den enorma affärsplanen
<chees> hej går de ställa in i nya ubuntu när man klickert på menin att man kan klicka in rutan med?
<realubot> Min blogg låg här innan men nu har någon skojare snott domänen: http://klangit.se/
<Zambezi> realubot: Eller så gör det att fler vågar. Det återstår att se.
<HeMan> realubot: trodde det var http://rentaretard.nu/
<dagon_> :D:D
<realubot> Aureus Capital Limited
<larsemil> HeMan: skärpning!
<HeMan> förlåt
<dagon_> skäll in på HeMan nu när han är rolig
<larsemil> dagon_: du med! plats!
<HeMan> glömde att det var internt skämt
<realubot> Kicka HeMan! Han mobbar mig. Det är mot CoCk.
<larsemil> fast jag menade mest att han måste blogga mer
<larsemil> realubot: är han på din cock? :D
<larsemil> *fnissa
 * dagon_ puffar på larsemil 
<spacebug-> ^^
<Barre> hihi... larsemil sa snopp
<realubot> larsemil: Han sög av mig virtuellt. Det får man inte göra enligt CoC.
<realubot> Det är bara det jag menar.
<larsemil> HeMan: mythtv.nu är också lite sovande?
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<HeMan> larsemil: den var nere fram till igår...
<larsemil> HeMan: haha och så gick jag ut på den av en slump nu för att du pratade om din sida. :D
<Haffe> Helt otroligt.
<Haffe> Det kostar 50:- att gå och simma (motionsbassängen).
<Haffe> Var är världen på väg?
<dagon_> vilket hutlöst pris
<dagon_> det kostade 10kr på min tid
<Haffe> Jag kommer också ihåg det gamla goda tiden.
<Haffe> När vi badade i nilen under ramses I.
<Haffe> Det var gratis.
<dagon_> good times
<Haffe> Man fick dock se upp för krokodilerna.
<larsemil> nilkrokodilen är världens största krokodil
<larsemil> väl
<larsemil> såg ett fiskeprogramm där de fiskade nilabborre. jävlar vilka fiskar
<larsemil> http://www.fiske-feber.se/news.php?var=0312&id=031206.054440
<realubot> Det är ju inte vem som helst som har snott min domän för då hade den inte varit på svenska...
<dagon_> det är konstapel klang
<realubot> Ägaren gömmer sig bakom ett företag...
<Haffe> larsemil: Är du säker på det?
<Haffe> wikipedia pratar om att asiatiska krokodiler är mycket större.
<larsemil> Haffe: men är inte de saltvatten då? hmm
<larsemil> är något som är störst med den
<Haffe> Jo.
<larsemil> sju meter lång och väger ett ton. vilket jävla monster
<dagon_> usch
<dagon_> brottar man ner en sån är man en riktig man
<realubot> Vad menas med att en registrar är Strategisk?
<larsemil> innan det räknas man inte liksom
<realubot> Ni vet säkert inte vad det betyder.
<larsemil> HeMan: har vi en dejt på torsdag?
<realubot> http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/
<realubot> Det här är en väldigt bra idé när det blir verklighet.
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kollar på måndag
<larsemil> HeMan: bra!
<larsemil> delhage: är du i stan på torsdag?
<larsemil> HeMan: och om herrn kan luncha, vart i sthlm?
<realubot> Ja, vart ska vi luncha? Jag är osäker på plats.
<Haffe> dagon_: Brottar ned?
<realubot> Och mest intressant av allt. Vem betalar för realubot ?
<Haffe> Stirra på den och få den att förstå att den är chanslös.
<larsemil> realubot: sthlm blir det, och du är SÅ välkommen att vara med. :)
<HeMan> larsemil: vi håller till i Huvudsta
<realubot> larsemil: Vem betalar då?
<realubot> För mig? Jag tänker inte betala för maten jag äter.
<realubot> Och hur gör man för att slippa sällskapet under lunchen?
<Markslap> Man äter själv.
<realubot> Markslap: Kommer du också på Ubuntu-lunchen?
<Markslap> PÃ¥ torsdag befinner jag mig ikkje i Sthlm.
<realubot> Dom hårda grabbarna håller till i Göteborg.
<usp> realubot: haha
 * realubot seedar linux distros för fullt.
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu.com/download is down...
<realubot> Nu ser man också att ubuntu.com använder Drupal.
<kodein> de borde använda nåt proprietärt istället.
<realubot> Så att det inte går ner när folk ska tanka hem sina open source distros.
<realubot> Jag som skulle tanka Ubuntu-torrent för att hjälpa till lite...
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<realubot> Nu kan ni hjälpa till: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<realubot> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<realubot> Bra. Transmission fattade att jag redan hade Ubuntu 11.04 64 bitars på hårddisken och börjar seeda direkt.
<realubot> Varfrlö finns 11.04 Netbook Edition som torrent? Skulle inte den försvinna som version iom 11.04?
<realubot> Inget svar...
<whuffor> realubot: Jag läste något om att netbook versionen skulle "mergas" med desktop, så jag fattade det som att det skulle vara samma sak fr.o.m. 11.04
<misse-> whuffor: så är det ju
<realubot> Jag vill ha så att Transmission drar igång när jag låser skärmen.
<misse-> realubot: lolwut? :D det låter väldigt custom
<realubot> Ja, jag vill att Transmission seedar när jag inte använder dator, t.ex. när jag har låst skärmen.
<realubot> whuffor: Ja, det trodde jag också. Men här finns ju en torrent för Netbook Edition 11.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<realubot> Jag vill ha så att Tranmission drar igång när jag låser skärmen och avslutas när skärmen låses upp.
<whuffor> Mmm. det kanske bara är en luring för att tysta dom som vill ha netbookversionen.
<misse-> realubot: alternative är ju inte netbook. den är alternative, och den har alltid funnits. tror det är om ens burk inte pallar med att boota live-cdn
<realubot> misse-: Va? Det är alternative-download, inte Alternate.
<Unk1> Någon som har någon erfarenhet av Cacti?
<misse-> åhfan, läste fel då :$
<Unk1> Jag har problem med Ubuntu server 11.04 och senaste versionen av Cacti.
<realubot> whuffor: Vi har alltså att göra med en falsk Ubuntu-version. En piratkopia.
<realubot> Unk1: amelia har snackar Cacti men hon har nog inte kört det med 11.04, tror jag.
<realubot> *snackat
<Unk1> okey, tack. Nej, jag kan inte finna något svar via google för detta. men detta pekar till att det är något strul med priviliger. Jag har problem att logga in med användaren som skapats med användaren för cacti. http://www.mail-archive.com/suggest@lists.rpmforge.net/msg01470.html
<realubot> Unk1: Ok, jag har inte en aning om varför det inte fungerar.
<realubot> Unk1: #ubuntu kanske vet om det inte är någon här just nu som svarar?
<whuffor> Jag ska behålla arch på min netbook så jag bryr mig inte om den versionen, däremot ska min laptop få 11.04
<tiina> hej jag har nu laddat ubuntu 11.04 på min desktop dator och den är fin, även laddade jag kde på samma dator men hur loggar man in på kde?? Att välja vilket skrivbord man kommer till finns inte kvar hos min dator och program??
<realubot> tranmission && gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<realubot> Nu gäller det bara att stänga Tranmission när jag loggar in också.
<tiina> realubot: menade du mig?? till mig transmm....
<realubot> tiina: Nej. Jag hpller på med en annan grej.
<realubot> *håller
<realubot> tiina: Du får upp alternativen för skrivbord när du klickar på din användare, samtidigt som du ska skriva in lösen. Innan dess får du inte välja skrivbord.
<gusnan> tiina, när du ska logga in - när du har dubbelklickat på ditt konto och skall fylla i lösenord - längst ner kan du välja vilken session du vill ha - där borde KDE vara ett alternativ.
<realubot> Precis. SÃ¥ brukar det fungera.
<gusnan> ok, realubot var nån sekund snabbare. :)
<realubot> gusnan: Men ditt svar var mer pedagogiskt.
<tiina> i den rutan man ska skriva lösenordet e inloggningsfunktionen i den man väljer eller?
<realubot> #!/bin/bash
<realubot> transmission &
<realubot> gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<realubot> Här ska seedas linux distros...
<misse-> realubot: hur gör du för att stänga av den när du loggar in? :)
<tiina> realubot: Hej jag fattar inte hur du menade att jag ska kolla och logga in ?? Min hudinloggning är ubuntu men vill ibland skifta hur loggar jag in på KDE kan du förklara en gång till tack.
<realubot> tiina: När du ska logga in som din användare så får du upp ett inloggningsfönster där man set namnet på användarna (din användare). Om du klickar på din användare så att du får upp en rad där du ska skriva in lösenordet så ska det smatidigt längst ner på skärmen dyka upp en rad där det går att byta Skrivbord.
<whuffor> Det går kanske att skriva: kill `pidof transmission` eller nåt liknande
<realubot> misse-: Ja, det är det som är problemet. Jag får ev. ha ett skript i Startup Applications som kills transmission.
<realubot> Men det fungerar nog inte för jag användaren startas ju inte upp...
<realubot> Jag får väl ha en rad i mitt skript som hela tiden queries status på screensaver och om den är inaktive så kills transmission.
<misse-> realubot: det kanske går att lösa med nått enklare program i baakgrunden som pollar efter gnome-screen-saver och startar transmission om skärmsläckaren är igång men dödar den om den inte är igång
<misse-> :D
<gusnan> tiina, lyckas du?
<misse-> great minds think alike
<HeMan> realubot: eller så trycker du in transmission i en cgroup som får lägre prio än den cgroup du sätter upp med libpam-cgroup
<realubot> misse-: Japp. Det tror jag blir bra.
<tiina> nej tyvärr om jag dubbelklickar mitt namn på inloggningen på ubuntu kan jag inte välja nåt annat kommer direkt till ubuntu ....inget om kde
<realubot> HeMan: Say what?
<HeMan> realubot: what!
<realubot> Det blir bra att ha ett skript som typ var 5:e minut kollar om screensaver är active eller not.
<HeMan> realubot: det finns ett sätt att "gruppera" processer och styra och ställa runt dom
<realubot> Jaha.
<gusnan> tiina, om du går till menyn->System->Administration->Inloggningsskärm så har du nåt där med. (Jag hittade det nu precis)
<realubot> gnome-screensaver-command --query
<HeMan> realubot: kanske lite overkill, men jag tror cgroups kan vara lösningen på många problem
<gusnan> tiina, "Välj 'Ubuntu' som standardsession" - där borde du kunna välja KDE.
<tiina> okey men måste man varje gång logga in på systemmeny för att ändra vilket man vill logga in på kde eller ubuntu? förut fannas den möjligheten direkt vid inloggandet?? nu finns inget sådant
<tiina> alltså jag hittade den och ändrade den till kde nu för att se
<gusnan> det verkar som om du inte får knappa in lösenord när du loggar in - det är ju när man gör det som man får välja session...
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600798/
<realubot> Där har vi något.
<tiina> okey nu ändrade jag det också i sys. menun men vet inte om det är rätt.....när jag har loggat ut från ubuntu och loggar in i gen får jag först efteråt att kriva löseordsfrågan 2 gg och att det inte låstes innan står det??
<tiina> jag provar nu kommer tillbax om det inte var rätt...tack gusnan!
<HeMan> realubot: kan du inte köra killall transmission isf rad 8-9?
<realubot> Eller ännu bättre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600803/
<realubot> HeMan: Tja, kanske jag kan. Det kanske är lika bra...
<realubot> HeMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600807/
<HeMan> realubot: du behöver inte kolla om den är igång
<realubot> Det skadar ju inte att kolla efter PID eftersom pid-variablen inte kommer att vara tom oavsett hur många instanser som körs.
<HeMan> realubot: den gör inget om den inte hittar den
<realubot> HeMan: Ok... då blir det enklare. Annars hade jag behövt nolla variablen också för nästa loop.
<realubot> Here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600811/
<HeMan> realubot: kör killall -q transmission så slipper du felmeddelande att transmission inte kör
<HeMan> realubot: om det inte kör vill säga
<realubot> HeMan: Aha, ok.
<realubot> quiet ja.
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600813/
<realubot> Jag ändrade tiden till 60 s också.
<realubot> Det är kanske lika bra så slipper man vänta så länge på att Transmission ska lägga av när man har loggat in.
<realubot> Det här blir nog bra. Nu kommer jag seeda mycket mer. Man glömmer så lätt att starta Transmission när man går ifrån datorn.
<realubot> Ska testa i skarpt läge nu...
<realubot> It's working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600815/
<tiina> Hej hur ändrar jag automatisk inloggning till med lösenord
<realubot> Nästa steg är att ha det som ett plugin i Transmission och att automatiskt adda och ladda ner linuxdistros om hårddisken har typ minst 5Gb ledigt eller nåt.
<realubot> tiina: Så att du måste ange lösen för att logga in och inte loggar in automatiskt?
<tiina> ja
<realubot> tiina: Login Screen Settings.
<tiina> ok ska leta
<realubot> System -> Administration -> Login Screen Settings.
<realubot> i Ubuntus meny.
<realubot> Inloggningsfönster eller vad det heter på sv.
<realubot> Ta bort alternativet för att logga in automatiskt där.
<realubot> tiina: Om du ska ha krypterad Hemkatalog så är det ju ganska smart att kräva lösen för att logga in också.
<tiina> jag hittar inte i den här nya ubuntu än 11.04
<realubot> tiina: Jag vet inte hur det ser ut i Ubuntu 11.04. Du får klicka Ubuntu-loggan så du får upp dash eller vad det heter och bläddra/söka där.
<tiina> hittar inget sånt i det här nya systemet....letar
<realubot> tiina: Ett annat alternativ är att logga ut och när du står vi inloggningsfönstret klicka på din användare och växla till Classic där och leta upp inställningarna för inloggning som jag skrev förut när du är inloggad på Ubuntus vanliga Skrivbord.
<realubot> gargamel  8518  0.0  0.0   4872  1324 pts/1    S    16:59   0:00 /bin/bash ./Scripts/lock_screen.bash
<realubot> gargamel  8523  0.0  0.0   4852  1276 ?        S    16:59   0:00 /bin/bash /home/gargamel/Scripts/lock_screen.bash
<realubot> Varför har jag två pid när jag startar scriptet med ./Scripts/lock_screen.bash?
<realubot> fast med olika sökväg?
<tiina> ok jag ska kolla för man ska ändra de för att kunna logga in och få välja vilket man vill till kde eller ubuntu
<tiina> så ubuntu klassisk är också med i denna nya installation?
<tiina> man kan inte växla in till de olika alt. i denna automatiska inloggning
<realubot> tiina: Ja, Ubuntu Classic Desktop finns med i 11.04 men ska inte finnas med i 11.10.
<tiina> hmmm...okey.....jag är rädd att jag tabbar mig och till slut kommer jag inte in på nåt alls
<realubot> tiina: Du måste ju kunna logga ut? Om du loggar ut och klickar på ditt användarnamn så får du upp en lösenordsruta eller? Då kan du välja Classic längst ner på skärmen samtidigt som du skriver ditt lösenord. När du har loggat in på Classic så kommer du åt inställningarna under System -> Administration -> Login Screen Settings (Inloggningsfönstret).
<realubot> Där inne ska du se till att alternativet för automatisk inloggning INTE är valt. Då ska du i fortsättning få upp ett inloggningsfönster varje gång du startar Ubuntu och när du har klickat på din användare och ska skriva in lösen så går det då också att välja Skrivbord, t.ex. KDE, Classic eller Unity eller vad dom heter.
<realubot> tiina: Det var till dig.
<tiina> nu ändrade jag inloggningen till ubuntu klassisk, men hur ändrar jag bort den automatiska inloggningen där?
<tiina> okey jag ska göra så nu
<tiina> tack
<realubot> tiina: När du har loggat in på Classic så går du till System -> Administration -> Login Screen Settings (Inloggningsfönstret) och ändrar där.
<realubot> Sedan kan du testa att starta om datorn och se om du kommer direkt till Inloggningsfönstret istället för att logga in på din användare automatiskt som förut,.
<tiina> okey tack hoppas den ser ut så att jag känner igen den o kan göra det....tack nu ska jag prova
<realubot> Problemet med mitt skript är att det stänger ner Transmission även om jag vill köra det samtidigt som jag är inloggad. Jag kanske borde gör någon förändring så att det bara stänger ner ett visst transmission... :S
<realubot> En viss session som har startats av skriptet. :S
<tiina> hej igen det funkar inte att ta bort i loginscreen automatiska inloggningen?
<Hoxx> så, var ja slipper jag åt att konfigurera unity?
<cahoot> ENOPARSE
<dinasty> någon som vet hur man tar reda på om en dator/server har x86 arkitekturen på cpun?
<dinasty> x64 är smidigt att få reda på men inte tvärt om i klartext
<saba_> dinasty: kika på uname eller /proc/cpuinfo
<dinasty> kom på efteråt att det är en windows-server
<dinasty> knappast rätt ställe att fråga på då :P
<dinasty> är dock en 460 g1 från hp
<dinasty> antar att det inte ens fanns 64 bitars cpuer när den gjordes
<tiina> hej hur kan man göra inloggningen till att välja vilket program man vill logga in till kde eller ubuntu
<Philip5> tiina: gdm/kdm minns väl vad du senast loggade in till och har det som standard
<tiina>  man måste logga in automatiskt....går inte ändra på att ha inloggningsfönster med alla inloggningsalternativ redan där....
<tiina> jag har gdm som standard men loggas in automatiskt....kan ej välja längra vilket jag ska logg in på KDE eller Ubuntu 111.04
<tiina> eller ubuntu classic eller annat
<tiina> jag skulle vilja ta bort automatiska inloggningen så jag kan få direkt välja program jag vill logga in på
<arand> Går inte det att göra via inloggningsinställningarna?
<arand> (Inställningar via av-knappen i Unity)..
<tiina> ja det är det enda jag hittade i systeminstlänningarna men man kommer inte se direkt vilket program man ska logga in då
<tiina> man kan välja program alt. först efteråt
<arand> Efter att man skrivit in sitt användarnamn menar du..?
<arand> Eller klickat på det, som fallet kankske är..
<Ferk> Hello
<tiina> finns inget namn att skriva på man bara loggas in
<tiina> därför kan jag ej välja vilket program jag vill logga in på kde eller ubuntu classic eller ubuntu eller annat
<arand> Du kan inte ta bort automatiskt inlogg via inställningen där då?
<tiina> nej
<Ferk> Ska sätta upp en enkel liten server. skulle behöva hitta Ubuntu/kubuntu/vad som nu rekommenderas som usb installation. Finns det?
<Philip5> Ferk: ska du ha en server så kanske du inte ens behöver installera en skrivbordsmiljö utan kan installera ubuntu server-versionen
<Ferk> Okej. Kan man hitta den som usb installation?
<Philip5> det antar jag
<Ferk> NÃ¥gon aning om var?
<Philip5> man kan nog skapa en sådan iaf
<Ferk> Tar och googlar det då.
<larsemil> realubot: du
<larsemil> HeMan: öyy har ni något kul att göra studiebesök på?
<Alkemi> God afton i kanalen..Trevlig helg till alla
<arand> Detsamma
<Alkemi> Tänkte slänga ihop en server via Ubuntu server.Ngt att tänka på för mig den glada amatören,den kommer ligga på en 24/10 lina..hur muycket minne behövs ?
<Alkemi> tacksam för tips ...
<Alkemi> förutom tid och tålamod....
<Alkemi> :D
<arand> Ingen aning personligen, tyvärr..
<arand> Lär väl bero en del på vad du ämnar köra på servern..
<cHarNe2> precis :P
<Alkemi> inga probelem..vill se om man kan få den att ansluta så man surfar anonymt,filer,ev web plats..
<Alkemi> som sagt diverse tester med,kanske man har tagit vatten över hövvet :D
<realubot> larsemil: Inte den tonen tack.
<lilleman72> Linda^ hur gick det med installationen?
<Linda^> lilleman72: gick ju tillbaka till 10.10, för det funkade inte på min dator så bra
<lilleman72> men vad fick du för fel?
<lilleman72> min funkade på en ggn
<Linda^> den bara frös ihop
<Linda^> gick inte att göra något
<lilleman72> ok
<Linda^> men min dator är väl inte tillräckligt kraftfull :)
<lilleman72> 1 GHz x86 processor
<lilleman72> 1GB of system memory (RAM)
<lilleman72> 15GB of hard-drive space (although this can be split onto 2 drives, a 5Gb / and a 10Gb /home fairly easily)
<lilleman72> Graphics card and monitor capable of 1024 by 768
<lilleman72> Either a CD/DVD Drive or a USB port (or both)
<lilleman72> det krävs
<Linda^> ingen aning om vad jag har. haha..
<lilleman72> hehe
<Linda^> köpte den billigaste netbooken jag kunde hitta.. kanske nästbilligaste då
<lilleman72> kan du länka?
<lilleman72> vad heter den?
<Linda^> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=582791
<Linda^> 1001px
<lilleman72> 160 GB hårddisk, 1 GB internminne och 1,66 GHz-processor
<lilleman72> den hade klarat den utan problem
<lightbricko> På prisjakt kan man filtrera laptops utifrån bildskärm, om den är "högblank" eller "matt". Men vad är en "anti-glare"?
<lightbricko> Alltså jag menar t.ex. de Lenovo Thinkpads som marknadsförs med att deras skärmar är av typen "anti-glare".
<Linda^> lilleman72: Jadu.. jag kunde komma så långt att jag skrev in lösen för keyring. Sen gick det inte att göra något.
<lilleman72> okey?
<lilleman72> sjukt eftersom jag klickade bara på updateringshanteraren
<Linda^> lightbricko: jag gissar på att det handlar om solen inte är i vägen.. eller nåt
<lilleman72> sen skötte det sig själft
<lilleman72> självt*
<arand> lightbricko: Jag tror att matt = anti-glare
<Linda^> lilleman72: Mjo den skötte sig självt här med.. lite klicka "ok" här och "fortsätt" där o så. MEn annars så.
<lightbricko> Linda^: exakt, men undrar om det är en "riktig matt" skärm eller om det är nåt mellanting.
<lightbricko> arand: Jag hoppas det är så..
<lilleman72> Linda^ men jag behöll dom filerna han frågade om..eftersom där var en den inställningar jag hade som jag ville ha kvar
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> kan vara där som problemet är
<Linda^> lilleman72: Kan vara ;o
<Linda^> Ska jag orka fixa en gång till menar du? :P
<Linda^> fick ju vänta i flera timmar när jag "fetchade" igår
<Linda^> inatt*
<Linda^> lilleman72: bara därför, tänkte jag chansa igen. haha..
<Linda^> ibland får jag mina ryck :(
<lilleman72> Linda^ dör du det nu?
<Linda^> dör
<Linda^> gör
<Linda^> :)
<lilleman72> ops
<Linda^> strax.. kopplade in kabeln
<lilleman72> lite sldfjalp på tgb
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> ok
<Linda^> men då behåller jag filer den frågar om då
<lilleman72> Linda^ det var det jag gjorde iaf
<Linda^> lilleman72: har startat nu igen, så får vi se. kom på att utorrent kan vara bra att stänga av på stationära datorn också :P
<lilleman72> Linda^ det behöver du inte döda :P
<Linda^> men sluta döda :(
<lilleman72> och en sak till Linda^....man får _inte_ dl piratsaker :P
<Linda^> lilleman72: haha, utorrent är till för mer än piratsaker :)
<lilleman72> ojdå...det viste jag inte :P
<Linda^> Äh vadå, så jävla mycket pengar jag lagt på bio de senaste åren. Lite pirat har ingen dött av :)
<lilleman72> hahaha
<Linda^> Fast egentligen biter jag väl mig själv i arslet :P hah
<lilleman72> asnt
<lilleman72> sant
<lilleman72> jag dl inte så mkt längre
<Linda^> oj oj, nu kom första rutan upp
<lilleman72> ett tag dl jag 400gig i veckan
<Linda^> det jag hade igång på utorrent var filmer jag betalat för att se ändå :)
<Linda^> "kursfilmer".. höh
<Linda^> fick pröjsa 400kr till utbildningen, för de visar oss filmerna på skolan.
<lilleman72> kurs inom vad?
<Linda^> Men är man inte där så:P
<Linda^> filmvetenskap
<lilleman72> ok
<Linda^> oj vad snabbt den tankar hem nu
<lilleman72> hehe
<Linda^> kan det inte varit att ALLA tankade hem samtidigt inatt? :P
<lilleman72> tror jag inte
<Linda^> nu isntallerar den
<lilleman72> min dl i 2.5Mb/s innan och det är snabbt på min <24 lina
<Linda^> "installing the upgrades"
<Linda^> Jaha, det är den hrä biten som tar tid..  3 timmar kvar :(
<lilleman> lol
<Linda^> 2 timmar nu
<lilleman>  Linda^  det kallar jag snabba timmar :P
<Linda^> ja, hoppas resterande timmar försvinner lika snabbt :)
<lilleman> min tog runt 2 timmar
<Linda^> Okej
<Linda^> fan jag skulle behöva lite frisk luft ;(
<lilleman72> Linda^ en bira skulle sitta fint
<Linda^> lilleman72: nä det vettefan
<cod3name47> finsn det nån expert i irssi här?
<arand> Fråga inte om någon att fråga om att fråga... :þ
<Linda^> :p
<cod3name47> aja
<Linda^> Just spit it out :)
<cod3name47> du kanske ska komma närmare med din mun då
<cod3name47> iaf
<Linda^> ööh
<arand> wat?
<cod3name47> nån som vet hur man döljer sitt namn på irssi?
<arand> Cloak?
<cod3name47> sin whois lixsom
<cod3name47> inte nu
<cod3name47> sen kanske
<cod3name47> grym hjälp
<arand> cod3name47: Grym otålighet.
<cod3name47> ni pratar ju i cirklar
<Linda^> Och trevlig attityd.
<cod3name47> någon saklig här då?
<arand> Ok, strunt i det.
<cod3name47> aja
<cod3name47> vilker tur att d inte är akut då
<cod3name47> Linda^ läget?
<cod3name47> jag flippar snart
<cod3name47> om ni har sett king kong så är detta, sista scenen lixsom
<amelia> *gäsp*
<cod3name47> amelia
<cod3name47> kan, du hjälpa mig i irssi?
<cod3name47> min ny strösslade mjukglass
<amelia> cod3name47: kanske det. vad är det du har problem med?
<cod3name47> jag behöver dölja mitt namn i irssi, den ger bort mitt riktiga namn när man kör whois
<Linda^> cod3name47: Alltså, först är du dryg mot mig, och sedan vill du veta hur läget är? Jomenvisst. Huvudvärk.
<lilleman> skål
<amelia> cod3name47: /set real_name = muppz0r
 * Linda^ inser att hon har pratat med både lilleman72 och lilleman. . som om det vore en och samma person :o
<cod3name47> tack amelia, ska genast prova
<cod3name47> Linda, lär av amelia, där har du en saklig, och effektiv kvinna!
<lilleman> Linda^:  jo vi e samma person
<lilleman> :P
<Linda^> cod3name47: Ja, eller så ska du ta och vara lite trevligare när du vill ha hjälp. Jag lovar att du får trevligare svar tillbaka då.
<Linda^> lilleman: misstänkte det :P
<cod3name47> LInda, jaja, trevlig helg på dig oxå
<lilleman> :P
<Linda^> -.-
<cod3name47> amelia, med dina kunskaper kan du fånga vilken man som helst
<Linda^> lilleman: 50 minuter kvar! Nu jävlar.
<lilleman> haha
<amelia> cod3name47: tror inte att kunna konfa sin irc-klient är något att hänga i granen när det gäller sånt... sen är jag rätt nöjd med den man jag har.
<cod3name47> amelia, jag höjer iaf ögonbrynen
<cod3name47> *testar nu om det funkar*
<amelia> cod3name47: bor du i örgryte?
<cod3name47> amelia, väldigt nära
<cod3name47> har du redan hackat dig in i min försvarlösa dator lr?
<Hoxx> Dropbox verkar inte funka i 11.04... :/
<cod3name47> lol
<cod3name47> amelia, bor du i örgryte? eller syns det på min whois kanske?
<bamsefar> Hehe, amelia bor inte i örgryte. :)
<amelia> cod3name47: nejdå. bara nyfiken. det syns på din whois.
<cod3name47> aa
<cod3name47> örgryte
<amelia> cod3name47: och jag bor inte i örgryte, fick fråga bamsefar hur det stavas. :P
<cod3name47> snart står det väl vad jag äter till frukost oxå
<cod3name47>  /set real_name = muppz0r sparas detta sen automatisk, eller ska man skriva /save
<amelia> haha, don't worry. så uppenbart är det inte. gäller att man har koll på hur bonet konfade dns för sina kunder.
<cod3name47> mmm
<amelia> tror du får köra /save
<cod3name47> tack
<cod3name47> amelia, funkade ej :(
<amelia> cod3name47: det kan vara så att du måste reconnecta till server eller t.o.m. starta om klienten för att det ska funka
<cod3name47> det står följande: ircname: mitt riktiga namn
<cod3name47> när jag kör /whois
<cod3name47>  /set real_name = muppz0r rätt kommando tro?
<blurgh> Hallå!
<arand> Ska väl inte vara något "=" med där.
<cod3name47> testar...
<amelia> kan vara utan = också
<cod3name47> :/
<cod3name47> jävla irssi
<blurgh> Är det någon här som använder Eclipse och har global menu att fungera? Eller är detta något man måste vänta på att utvecklarna skall fixa?
<riorio> mitt GUI fungerar inte.  När jag t ex startar VLC finns ingen meny.  Klockan finns där högst upp till höger men syns bara om jag öppnar kalendern.
<riorio> måste vara något som inte installerades när jag uppgraderade
<amelia> omg
<amelia> oj fel.
<riorio> jättefel någonstans
<cod3name47> amelia, hur kunde du se att jag var från örgryte
<cod3name47> komme rinte kunan sova inatt
<riorio> jag hittar inte ens någonstans att göra något åt det
<riorio> kan knappt flytta ett fönster ens
<riorio> inte ens Alt+Space fungerar
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154817
<amelia> cod3name47: ditt ipnummer. det resolvar till en goe.gbg.bostream.se-adress och goe.gbg är örgryte
<cod3name47> va trygg jag känner mig på nätet
<amelia> cod3name47: hehe, skaffa en cloak som alla andra då.
 * cod3name47 surfar via VPN härdanefter
<cod3name47> som om jag vet vad det är
<cod3name47> eller ens gör
<cod3name47> kostar det nått?
<amelia> nej
<cod3name47> nån fin guide där ute då?
<amelia> cod3name47: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<amelia> cod3name47: men du måste ha ett registrerat nick
<amelia> cod3name47: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<cod3name47> tack, ska kolla
<cod3name47> rena över kursen för mig :(
<blurgh> Kan man påverka global menus själv?
<amelia> cod3name47: börja med att registrera ditt nick iaf, sen är det bara att be en från staff att slå på en unaffiliated cloak
<cod3name47> dum fråga, men hur ere med irc kanaler där man måste vara reggad ..., asså
<cod3name47> komplicerat
<amelia> det finns en del sånna, detta är inte en sådan eftersom vi har en del användare som är helt nya på irc så skulle göra det svårare för dem att komma in här och få hjälp.
<cod3name47> ok
<cod3name47> jag får väl sätta mig in i detta sen...KANSKE
<Linda^> lilleman: 8 minuter kvar ;o
<lilleman> najs
<cod3name47> Linda^ , vill du se på film med mig?
<Linda^> cod3name47: Göteborg är lite väl långt för mig hörru
<cod3name47> Linda^ ,  men du har väl o andra sidan alltid velat åka tåg?
<Linda^> cod3name47: näru.
<cod3name47> nehe
<cod3name47> *o där rök min chans*
<cod3name47> aja
<blurgh> Tyckte ändå du gjorde bra ifrån dig
<Linda^> kommer ner den 7e. Synd att jag inte tänker se på film med dig :)
<cod3name47> jaså, vad ska du göra i min underbara stad då?
<Linda^> Den är inte din :(
<Linda^> Den är min!
<cod3name47> sakta i backarna här...
<cod3name47> du bor inte ens i gbg
<Linda^> Vadå, born and raised..
<cod3name47> end of story
<cod3name47> jaså
<Linda^> mm. end of story.
<cod3name47> vad har fått dig så förrädisk då
<Linda^> förrädisk?
<cod3name47> gått o blivit en 08?
<cod3name47> den 7:e
<cod3name47> jag fårse om min kalender tillåter
<Linda^> Jag kommer alltid vara en goteborgare
<Linda^> var jag än befinner mig.
<cod3name47> ...*fniss* någon?
<Linda^> Har du kul?
<cod3name47> du är ju här
<cod3name47> =)
<Linda^> aja..
<Linda^> 3 minuter kvar!
<blurgh> Kan någon privva mig ett "hej"
<Linda^> En capri sonne på det här.
<blurgh> Tack!
<Linda^> np
<blurgh> Knåpar med irssi
<cod3name47> Linda^ , så hur gör vi med den här.."film kvällen"
<cod3name47> som jag misstänker leda till något annat än just bara film
<cod3name47> blurgh, är du expert i irssi?
<Linda^> blurgh: Vad är problemet?
<blurgh> cod3name47: det här är första gången jag sitter med det. Likaså ubuntu
<cod3name47> oj
<blurgh> Linda^: Inga alls. Ville bara se hur det såg ut
<cod3name47> välkommen till en trygg värld
<Linda^> blurgh: haha
<Linda^> blurgh: det ser väldigt textigt ut? :P
<blurgh> Linda^: En bra beskrivning
<Linda^> blurgh: mja :P
<Linda^> 1 jäkla minut kvar!
<Linda^> lilleman: bäst för dig att det här funkar nu :(
<blurgh> Till vadå+
<Linda^> till natty är installerad
<blurgh> Jasså
<Linda^> och förhoppningsvis funkar denna gng
<blurgh> Jag saknar windows =(
<blurgh> Det här är galet buggigt
<cod3name47> aja, Linda, tack för ignore
<cod3name47> *snyft snyft*
<Linda^> cod3name47: du är inte på ignore. Jag ser bara ingen mening med att snacka om ingenting speciellt med någon så dryg som du?
<cod3name47> so much for my love story
<Linda^> blurgh: vad gör du?
<cod3name47> aja, ursäkta mig då
<lilleman> Linda^:  klar lr?? :P
<Linda^> Mitt första intryck av dig cod3name47 ... den har inte ändrats än.
<blurgh> Linda^: Allmänt skrivbordsanvändande. Firefox scrollar galet långsamt och vissa skrivbordsrörelser känns sjukt hackiga ibland.
<Linda^> lilleman: mmh.. nu är det "cleaning up" som gäller ;o Antar att det är nu jag ska göra det där valet.
<Linda^> blurgh: jag frågade iofs vad du kör för operativsystem nu :)
<blurgh> Linda^: 11.04 med Unity
<cod3name47> Linda, d inget o göra åt
<cod3name47> first impression last
<lilleman> Linda^:  nej det tror jag inte för det var tidigare under själva installationen jag gjorde det
<Linda^> lilleman: Men det avr nu jag fick frågan om att behålla filer som inte behövs osv.
<Linda^> nu ska vi se
<lilleman> som  inte behövs..dom kan du radera
<lilleman> Linda^:
<Linda^> snyggt.. nu syns inte skrivbordet .d
<lilleman> kommer
<Linda^> eller ja, skrivbordet sysn, men ingenting på den :P
<lilleman> det kommer
<Linda^> verkar inte lagga än när jag rör runt med musen iaf
<Linda^> fortfarande inget :o
<lilleman> Linda^:  hade du en massa iconer då?
<cod3name47> Linda^ musen?
<cod3name47> hihi
<Linda^> lilleman: nope..
<Linda^> ser bara skrivbordsbakgrunden
<lilleman> då så
<Linda^> alltså ja, jo. jag hade en grej på skrivbordet
<lilleman> vad e det du saknar då om du inte hade iconer på skriv bordet?
<Linda^> men jag ser ingen meny eller något alls. bara bakgrunden
<Linda^> typ.. menyn? :P
<lilleman> startat om?
<Linda^> nu frös sen
<Linda^> >_<
<lilleman> men starta om
<Linda^> ja, den startade ju om för att "slutföra"
<lilleman> Linda^:  starta om den igen
<Linda^> gjorde un
<maz> hej, jag uppgraderade just till 11.04 (från 10.10)
<Linda^> äh vafan!
<maz> när jag startar upp datorn så får jag ett stendött skrivbord
<Linda^> lilleman: installation nummer 2. Funkar inte :( den här gången ser jag inte ens menyn :(
<Linda^> maz: Ah. Välkommen till mitt problem
<Haffe> maz: Har du prövat elchocksterapi?
<maz> ^^
<maz> grejorna i bakgrunden funkar
<maz> den går som router o web server
<Linda^> jag får bara fram skrivbordbakrunden.. inget annat :(
<Linda^> och en mus som står still :S
<maz> o det funkar, men det kan ju vara kul att ha lite grafik ibland :)
<maz> min rör sej
<Linda^> Bara för mig det inte funkar då ;(
<maz> efter andra omstarten fick jag käka menyer också
<maz> käcka*
<maz> men dom går inte att klikka på
<maz> va bra jag stavar idag
<Linda^> nu startar jag om en tredje gång
<Linda^> se hur lång jag kommer denna gång
<Linda^> nä! Nu ger jag upp natty, för andra gången :(
<blurgh> =/
<Linda^> kan starta i safe mode.. då får jag upp det som det ser ut i 10.10..
<Haffe> Pröva att kittla den.
<Linda^> Haffe: :(
<maz> hmm, kan man "nedgradera" från 11.04 till 10.10 ?
<arand> Nej.
<maz> :/
<Linda^> 10.10 installeras igen :P
<maz> :'( ja, det är väl den vägen man får gå
<maz> att man aldrig lär sej...
<maz> ... var  aldrig "först" med att installera ny sw/os
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> det här var min andra installation av natty på samma dator
<arand> Tala för dig själv, jag hade natty installerad runt beta, och tidigare i VM :þ
<Linda^> jag lär mig inte heller :)
<maz> skitsmart att labba med datorn som funkar som server för hela huset :s
<Linda^> :\
<arand> Frågan är om man ska uppgradera till oineric nu då, toolchain är ju redan uppe...
<arand> *oneiric
<arand> Eller vad i helskotta det var..
<Unk1> bra
<Unk1> är bra
<spacebug-> bättre är bäst
<arand> :%s/natty/oneiric/   Here we go!
<arand> 30k/s Det går tungt för ubuntus servrar nu...
<kodein> det är väl fortfarande ACC som hostar det där?
<arand> vet inte riktigt vilka som håller gb, kanske borde hitta något snabbare, men det är på 38% redan ändå...
<realubot> amelia: Vad gillar du mitt senaste skript då?
<realubot> amelia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600999/
<bbbless> Förstår nästan...
<realubot> amelia: Det startar Transmission automatiskt när skärmen är låst och stänger av Transmission när skärmen inte är det. På så sätt seedar jag linuxdistros så fort jag inte är vid datorn. Passive seeding kallar jag det.
<realubot> Men det här räcker ju: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601001/
<spacebug-> realubot: kommer det scriptet inte att starta en ny instans av transmission var 60:e sekund?
<realubot> Nope.
<realubot> spacebug-: Eller jo. :S
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Jag får lägga till att det bara ska göra det om det saknas en session.
<realubot> Tack för påpekandet!
<spacebug-> sätta en flagga nånstans
<spacebug-> lungt
<Linda^> åh, nördar :P
<spacebug-> eller pidof transmission
<realubot> Ja, eller kolla med ps -C transmission -o pid om transmission körs redan.
<spacebug-> ger det svar så är det ju igång + det ger dig piden att sen döda
<realubot> spacebug-: killall dödar ju.
<spacebug-> ja om du vill döda alla instansen (oftast har man väl dock bara en user på sin desktop) med transmission igång
<realubot> spacebug-: Det finns ett problem till. Skriptet dödar Transmission även när jag kör det manuellt. :|
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag lär ju inte kunna döda andra users transmission om jag inte är sudo?
<spacebug-> realubot: sant
<whuffor> Gör en: pidof transmission >& /dev/null och sen: [ $? -ne 0 ]; then transmission &
<spacebug-> så egentligen behöver du verkligen ha med dödafunktionen?
<realubot>     pid=$(ps -C transmission -o pid | grep -o "[[:digit:]]*")
<realubot>     if [[ "$status" == "active" && -z "$pid"]]; then
<realubot> Om pid är tom så startas Transmission, annars inte. Då skapas bara en instans.
<spacebug-> whuffor's exempel är smidigt
<realubot> SÃ¥: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601004/
<realubot> Jo, det ser smidigt ut.
<whuffor> Jag kör liknande skript för saker som jag vill starta via .xinitrc
<realubot> pidof var ju bra.
<bbbless> <Linda^> åh, nördar :P <- Du är i en ubuntu kanal på IRC? Vad förväntar du dig annat än data trix? :)
<realubot> Det som saknas nu är en metod för att göra skillnad på manuellt startad Transmission och auto-startad Transmission.
<Linda^> bbbless: haha. Det förstås. Men jag är ju här, och jag är inte så nördig av mig :(
<whuffor> Vi snackar inte direkt om skor här :P
<realubot> whuffor: Bra tips med pidof.
<spacebug-> realubot: om du fångar upp piden när scriptet startar transmission så kan du ju döda just DET transmission. Så kan du ändå starta egna transmission utan att ditt script dödar dom
<spacebug-> men det hela är ju fråga om hur man vill göra eller tänka
<Linda^> whuffor: Det trodde jag, när jag joinade kanalen :(
<whuffor> realubot: Mmm. Vassego. Det var in driftledare på regeringskansliet som tipsade mig on det för några år sen.
<spacebug-> vill jag köra transmission utan bakgrundsfuntionen kan jag ju döda scriptet helt först
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, jag har tänkt på något sånt men hur ser jag vilket Transmission skriptet har startat? Kolla innan och efter skriptet startar eller?
<realubot> Jämföra vilket pid som är nytt?
<whuffor> Linda^: Rackarns. Livet är fullt av besvikelser, och sedan dör man.
<Linda^> whuffor: Ja.. fyfan :(
<realubot> whuffor: Jaha.
<realubot> Linda^: Häng på istället. Med mitt skirpt kan du tanka ner linuxdistros som du hjälper till att seeda så hjälper du till att sprida Linux.
<realubot> Linda^: Skriptet seedar bara linuxdistros när datorns skärm är låst, dvs när du inte sitter vid datorn.
<Linda^> realubot: men... jag har ingenting att seeda? eller vA?
<whuffor> realubot: Varför vill du seeda enbart när du inte använder datorn? En annan lösning skulle ju kanske vara att ändra nice-värdet på transmission när du sitter och pular. Vet inte om det funkar, men det är en tanke.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<bbbless> Linda^: Sant antar jag, men iaf, du måste ju se ironin i att det du skriver "åååååh nördar" :P (Inte för att alla är nördar, men majoriteten är väl ganska bra dator intressrade och håller på med saker som klassas som "nördigt")
<spacebug-> realubot: http://pastebin.com/FUVbCLxH
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601008/
<arand> whuffor: Nice hanterar väl inte nätverkrelaterat?
<whuffor> arand: Jag misstänker att så är fallet, men jag vet faktiskt inte.
<amelia> precis, nice anger ju bara vilken prioritet processen får av kerneln.
<Linda^> bbbless: Det var ju inget klagomål eller så ;o  Jag bara insåg att jag var i en nördkanal :P I lik nördigt.
<Linda^> like*
<TViYH> is anyone here really good at using crons and screen?
<amelia> är ju bättre att konfa transmission till att bara utnyttja hälften av ens bandbredd som max eller något istället.
<bbbless> Linda^: Du insåg det NU!? :P
<whuffor> Annars kanske man kan strypa seedning till en låg nivå medan man använder datorn till annat. Det går på rtorrent som jag använder.
<Linda^> bbbless: nääää!! Altlså va? :( har ju snackat här hela dagen. Men det kom upp för mig först nu att det är massa nördigt här :P
<amelia> TViYH: don't ask meta questions. and it's prefered if you speak swedish since this is a swedish loco channel.
<bbbless> Linda^: I knows, jag har bara tråkigt och försöker få igång nån konversation med någon. Thats my friday night!
<realubot> Men hur fungerar det att köra två instanser av Transmission på samma user? Går det att seeda samma torrent med två instanser av Transmission samtidigT?
<Linda^> bbbless: Haha. Jamen dåså. Du är förlåten.. eller nåt :p
<realubot> amelia: Mjo, men min dator står mycket i idle med skärmen låst så jag tyckte det var idé att starta och stoppa Transmission när datorn inte används resp. används.
<realubot> Det är ju ett bra sätt för mig att seeda linuxdistros. Det blir hög ratio/år.
<TViYH> amelia: that wasn't a meta question, and the regular ubuntu channel couldn't help
<amelia> TViYH: well, i'm good att cron and screen. but i still don't know if i can help you with whatever it is you need help with.
<TViYH> this is my cronjob:
<TViYH> 0 18 * * * screen -dMS SCREEN.`date +%b-%d-%y-%H-%M-%s"` cd /etc/toupload/; php -f ./upload.php
<TViYH> it's 6:20 (20 minutes after cronjob is scheduled) and no screens exist
<TViYH> maybe i should try && instead of ; ?
<realubot> TViYH: Maybe you will have to wrap the command using some kind of characters like ' or something.
<realubot> TViYH: Another way would be to place the command into a script and call the script as a cron job.
<TViYH> that was the next thing i'd try, but i'm trying to conserve resources :S
<realubot> Ok, well, I don't know why it's not working then.
<TViYH> it isn't CD'ing to /etc/toupload/ before trying to run upload.php is the problem i think
<TViYH> yes, that is the problem i think
<realubot> TViYH: You must have a ; before the cd command?
<realubot> You cannot call cd like that?
<TViYH> ...that is the command that the screen will run
<amelia> TViYH: it should be screen -dmS.. not a capital M
<TViYH> i know, i accidentally put M instead of m
<TViYH> but i got it to work now, i encased the actual command with `, but now it isn't starting the screen in a new...window?
<realubot> Varför får jag bara upp ett PID när jag kör två Nautilus-fönster? :S
<whuffor> TViYH: Try the command you want to run as a cronjob on the commandline first. The command portion in cron is run with /bin/sh -c so it should accept any valid Bourne shell command.
<realubot> Det går inte att starta två sessioner av transmission eller vad är det här? När jag kör transmission & så ser jag ju ett nytt PID men när jag kör kill på det gamla PID så dör även nya sessionen av transmission?
<TViYH> sooo.....
<TViYH> screen -dmS YOUTUBE php -f /etc/toupload/upload.php <-- no errors, but no sockets are found :|
<amelia> TViYH: ok. you have a " to much in the end of the date string. the command should be within ` `
<amelia> TViYH: like this. screen -dmS SCREEN.`date +%b-%d-%y-%H-%M-%s` `cd /tmp/ && touch testfile2`
<TViYH> read my latest entry please
<amelia> no sockets?
<TViYH> no screen sockets
<whuffor> screen is in the path I assume? I like to give the full path in cases like this
<TViYH> yes
<TViYH> it works now
<TViYH> lol
<TViYH> but now, how do i reopen the screen i just closed
<TViYH> i haven't used screen in literally over a year
 * whuffor is a tmux user
<amelia> TViYH: screen -r to resume it and ctrl+a d to detach it
<amelia> if you close it by using exit or logout it's gone.
<realubot> TViYH: Why don't you just ask in #ubuntu? This is a swedish support channel.
<TViYH> <TViYH> amelia: that wasn't a meta question, and the regular ubuntu channel couldn't help
<TViYH> but if you don't want to be friendly at all, i can leave
<amelia> TViYH: so we haven't been friendly?
<TViYH> "Why don't you just ask in #ubuntu?"
<TViYH> pushing me away
<amelia> i spent the last 10 minutes trying to help you TViYH.
<TViYH> you weren't going to help when i first asked
<whuffor> Channels usually have a topic, and this is a Swedish support channel for ubuntu
<amelia> TViYH: i was just saying this is a swedish channel and it would be PREFERED if you spoke swedish.
<TViYH> as i said, the normal one couldn't help
<TViYH> so i came to another one i knew
<TViYH> i'm sorry that i need help
<TViYH> better?
<amelia> well, everyone needs help. but you don't have to be a bitch about it. i said it would be prefered if you spoke swedish... since you don't and couldn't get help in #ubuntu, i did my best to help you..
<TViYH> you were being a bitch about it by trying to make me leave
<whuffor> otack är världens lön, amelia :)
<amelia> fan, mina kunder är trevligare och de ger mig betalt också.
<realubot> Han var nästan lika dryg som realubot. Usch... :S
<whuffor> Det finns en kanal som heter #sysadmins på freenode tror jag. Verkar som det vore rätt ställe att fråga om cronjob
<spacebug-> realubot: http://pastebin.com/G4qHAYU5
<amelia> jag tycker att det verkar jävligt skumt att #ubuntu inte kunde hjälpa till med det där..
<whuffor> antagligen väntade han 30 sekunder och tröttnade när ingen svarade direkt.
<amelia> eller så är han bannad sedan sist han var där..
<whuffor> Hmm. Slut på grönt te...
<amelia> oh. kanske ska göra mer te..
<amelia> inte grönt då, svart som själen!
<amelia> :P
<spacebug-> haha
<whuffor> Har bara earl grey och english breakfast kvar... plus något påste antar jag.
 * spacebug- vet inte när han drack T senast
<spacebug-> mest kaffe nu för tiden
<amelia> whuffor: om du kommer hit kan jag slänga ner några påsar från balkongen. :P
<whuffor> Jag gillar grönt te på kvällen
 * amelia har två 3l burkar fulla med te-påsar av olika sorter.
<whuffor> heh. Tackar för omtanken
<spacebug-> iofs borde jag ju skaffa lite te så jag kan köra med frasen "du ska inte med hem på lite te?" ;)
<whuffor> Men jag överlever nog natten utan mer te skulle jag tro.
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej. Transmission ska bara startas om det inte redan körs en session. Och det ska bara dödas om det har startats av skriptet. Och om det har startats av skriptet så ska bara den sessionen som har startats av skriptet dödas, inte alla andra.
<amelia> jag dricker te istället för kaffe på kvällen. det är gött.
<spacebug-> realubot: det är ju va det scritpet gör
<realubot> spacebug-: Det startar ju Transmission så fort skärmsläckaren är active ju? Du har ju satt PID till 0?
<virtuald> amelia: köper du ofta nytt te?
<realubot> PIG -eq 0 startar ju Transmission även om det redan finns en session som har startats manuellt?
<realubot> *PID
<spacebug-> realubot: ja precis, alltså scriptet har bara hand om sin transmission och bryr sig inte om vad användare gör "på fritiden" ;)
<realubot> Dessutom får inte jag olika PID när jag startar Transmission två ggr. Jag ser bara ett PID när jag kör pidof.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, men jag ser inte någon mer PID bara för att jag startar PID som vanligt och via transmission & i Terminalen.
<realubot> Det är ju bara ett Transmission som körs? Och jag får bara ett PID med pidof.
<realubot> Så hur ska skriptet veta vilket Transmission det ska stänga?
<spacebug-> scriptet dödar bara det transmission det självt startat om det startat något
<spacebug-> PID=$!     <- ger piden av det transmission scriptet startade på raden över
<spacebug-> variablen PID i mitt fall är både för att veta vilken pid det är och för att veta om scriptet startat det eller inte
<whuffor> realubot: Det finns väl en #transmission kanal där experterna bor. Fråga där om fler instanser av klienten
<spacebug-> vi är oxå lite tillbaka i att man måste tänka ut hur man vill ha det heh
<spacebug-> vill jag BARA att transmission ska köras vid skärmsläckaren och ALDRIG annars? osv
<whuffor> jag skulle försöka med en lösning att strypa nätverkstrafiken för bittorrent medan jag arbetar istället för att döda klienten.
<spacebug-> själv sitter jag på en 100/10 lina så jag märker inte av det direkt, har alltid på det
<spacebug-> i en vituell maskin för att köra vpn
<realubot> Aja, jag vet inte hur jag ska göra. Det är inte så noga. Jag får stänga av skriptet om jag ska använda BitTorrent som vanligt. Jag använder sällan Transmission så det gör inte så mycket om det inte går att köra manuellt utan att skriptet dödar det.
<spacebug-> ;)
<whuffor> Jag kör rtorrent, weechat och ncmpcpp i en tmux session som jag har tillgång till över hela internet. Mycket bekvämt.
<spacebug-> vad är ncmpcpp?
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601041/
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-30
<whuffor> Det är en ncurses klient för mpd, som är en daemon som spelar musik
<spacebug-> whuffor: ah ok
<realubot> Det duger ju så. Nu startas bara Transmission om det inte körs redan innan screensaver blir aktiv. Och det stängd bara av om Transmission har startats när screensaver har varit aktiv men är passiv igen.
<spacebug-> realubot: du behöver dock sätta check=no efter du killat =)
<spacebug-> sen är vi nog i hamn
<whuffor> spacebug-: Jag strömmar oxo min musik så jag kan höra den var jag vill. (http://whuffor.hopto.org:8000)
<spacebug-> whuffor: det använder jag subsonic till. Är det nått liknande kanske
<whuffor> spacebug-: Vet inte vad subsonic är men det finns många liknande lösningar
<realubot> spacebug-: Japp, jag gjorde faktiskt precis det.
<spacebug-> http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp
<spacebug-> realubot: ;)
<spacebug-> finns som app till iphone/android
<realubot> Annars hade det dödat en manuell session av Transmission när screensaver blir inactive nästa gång. Det hade ju sabbat det hela.
<spacebug-> ah, ok mpd är mer som shoutcast
<whuffor> spacebug-: subsonic ser ut att ha ett trevligt gränssnitt.
<arand> whuffor: Vad är skillnaden mellan ncmpc och ncmpcpp?
<spacebug-> ja det är helt ok
<whuffor> arand: Den senare har lite mer finesser och är nyare antar jag
<whuffor> arand: pp på slutet står för: plus plus
<spacebug-> whuffor: med subsonic kan man skapa användare som kan göra playlists och ladda upp/ner musiken (om man ställer in att det ska få göra det)
<arand> Får testa, den verkar ju lite bloated i jämförelse :þ
<whuffor> spacebug-: ok. Verkar vara en finessrik application. Fast jag spelar min musik för bara mig själv.
<whuffor> arand: gmpc är ok om du vill ha en grafisk klient istället för en som lever i terminalen.
<arand> Blörk!
<arand> ncmpcpp var ju seg som stryk i vissa fall, inget förtroende, purge med nymodigheterna!
<whuffor> arand: Den är inte seg för mig på något sätt.
<arand> Försökte scrolla genom att hålla ner piltangenter i bibliotekeket, fastnar med fördröjning. en anna skär fastnade helt när den försökte uppdatera, dessutom var färgerna fula, och scrollisten i toppen, nej, inte för mig.
<arand> Kanske kan funka med en nyare version, men det får bli senare..
<whuffor> Färgerna är helt konfigurerbara. Jag skrollar skärmvis med pgup/pgdown
<whuffor> Det finns 2 alternativa utseenden för media browsern med \ -tangenten har jag för mig.
<amelia> http://svtplay.se/t/155326/telefonsupporten <- haha, har ni inte sett dem så gör det.
<spacebug-> hehe
<arand> Ja, men då har du ringt fel, då ska du ringa någon som bryr sig, istället. :D
<spacebug-> lol
<dagon_> WTF
<realubot> dagon_: WTF?
<Markslap> amelia: Haha. :D
<Markslap> amelia: Hahaha, Del 2, Indien.
<Markslap> :D
<peetra> Är någon innee? :)
<dagon_> TF
<peetra> Är någon innee? :) betyder TF?
<peetra> England ahr så många great peronalitys
<peetra> Alla är väldogt vämliga
<peetra> *n
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon
<Buzzzz> morgen
<riorio> min fönsterhanterare fungerar inte i 11.04 och det går inte att läsa menyerna upptill på skrivbordet
<riorio> när jag klickar öppnas menyerna
<riorio> men raden högst upp är bara svart
<riorio> varje gång jag maximerar ett fönster slutar fönsterhanteraren att fungera
<riorio> jag måste gå in i Compiz, stänga av och slå på fönsterhanteraren igen
<riorio> ända sättet att bli av med ett maximerat fönster är att stänga programmet
<larsemil> Prova om det är bättre i classic mode
<riorio> var hittar jag classic mode?
<riorio> *ser som sagt knappt några menyer
<larsemil> när du loggar in
<larsemil> så kan du välja vad du ska logga in till
<larsemil> vad har du för grafikkort?
<riorio> nvidia
<riorio> loggar ut och in...
<riorio> ses
<larsemil> upp och jobba!
<riorio> hittade ingen "classic mode" när jag startade om.  Valde "Previous Linux" och det ser mest likadant ut
<riorio> men nu ser jag menyerna upptill på skärmen
<riorio> fönsterhanteraren fungerade inte vid start, jag fick gå in i Compiz och starta om den
<riorio> enerverande
<Haffe> God morgon.
<riorio> verkar som om fönstermenyerna för maximerade fönster är dolda under skrivbordsmenyn upptill
<riorio> morron
<Haffe> Vad händer?
<riorio> nu försvann skrivbordsmenyn igen
<riorio> kanske är skrivbordsmiljön som inte fungerar snarare än fönsterhanteraren
<riorio> hm, skrivbordsmenyn finns visst där men är bara svart
<riorio> finns det ett kortkommando för att uppdatera skrivbordet? F5 fungerar inte
<Haffe> Pröva att starta en terminal och skriva compiz --replace
<riorio> ok...
<riorio> då försvann alla menyer.  Bara fönster och skrivbordsbakgrund kvar :/
<Haffe> Ok
<riorio> startar om...
<riorio> jag förstår inte: när fönsterhanteraren slutar fungera dyker fönstermenyn upp i skrivbordsmenyn
<riorio> ska det vara så i 11.04?
<Haffe> Jag har faktiskt inte testat 11.04.
<riorio> önskar att jag kunde säga det samma :(
<Haffe> :)
<chees> när manska ställa in xchat mm mm så hammnar den menu raden högst upp på skärmen
<chees> lite skumt manint eka ställa in det längr ei själva programen ;)
<riorio> mycket skumt
<riorio> inte utan att man undrar om det verkligen är avsett
<chees> ja
<chees> känns inte för desktop
<chees> känns mer för touch screens..
<riorio> om jag återaktiverar fönsterramarna i Compiz kan jag flytta fönstren genom att högerklicka på fönsterlisterna, men programinställningarna finns i skrivbordsmenyn
<chees> ok
<chees> skumt att man inte kan ställa in det
<chees> att program manuna ska hamna höst upp
<chees> menu
<riorio> minimerade fönster bara försvinner (?)
<chees> minimera jag det så hamnar det i det program raden till höger
<riorio> "programraden till höger"?
<chees> vänster
<chees> sory
<riorio> ah, där kan man öppna dem igen-- mysko
<chees> jag vill mer ha bort att inställningarna hamnar på den menu som är höst upp :P
<riorio> oops, nu försvann fönstermenyerna igen *argh!*
<oxicarus> har en kul figur liggande i en lägenhet med en 'buntu burk med ljud. kan jag få den att spela upp typ en .wav? om jag t.ex. kör 'mplayer hej.wav', borde det funka?
<oxicarus> över ssh*
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> ssha in till maskinen.
<Haffe> Kör mplayer.
<oxicarus> nice =D ty
<riorio> Ubuntu fungerar hur bra som helst → "Följande hårddiskar upptäcktes: Command not found."
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Stabilt som ett silvertejpsbygge mitt på S:t Andreasförkastning.
<riorio> mm, jag ska döpa min hårddisk till just detta (bara för att dölja problemet)
<riorio> funderar påp om 11.04 är Canonicals försök att göra Ubuntu mer som Apple
<riorio> förklarar ivf varför jag inte förstår mig på gränssnittet
<riorio> undrar varför ikonerna i vänstermenyn är så stora, hälften kunde vara nog
<riorio> någon som testat Cairo Dock?
<riorio> jag installerade den enligt http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/cairo-dock-230-released-with-new.html men hittar den inte efter installation
<riorio> wow
<riorio> helcoolt!
<riorio> nu ser Ubuntu verkligen ut som Apple :)
<phibxr> riorio, defaultstorleken är lite väl tilltagen. du kan ändra den med compizconfig-settings-manager. :)
<riorio> jag kanske hittar den inställningen någonstans någongång
<riorio> men Cairo var coolt
<riorio> betydligt bättre än 11.04 default
<riorio> tyvärr är skrivbordsmenyn fortfarande bara svart :/
<phibxr> riorio, skrivbordsmenyn? när du högerklickar på skrivbordet?
<riorio> nej, raden högst upp på skrivbordet
<riorio> menyerna finns där och går att klicka på men syns inte
<riorio> undrar just om det går att slänga in systemmonitorn i skrivbordslisten
<riorio> kul att kunna se vad som händer på datorn
<Micael> hur gör man när man behöver återställa ubuntu
<Micael> nu fungerar inget på min laptop
<riorio> ominstallation?
<Micael> ok
<Micael> men förlorar jag allt som är på datorn nu
<riorio> möjligt att du kan starta den förra versionen när du startar om datorn
<Micael> kan inte göra något när jag startar
<phibxr> Micael, vad är det som du behöver återställa?
<riorio> innan inloggningen visas en meny där man kan välja olika versioner av Ubuntu
<Micael> phibxr kommer inte in i datorn
<Haffe> Det är olika kärnversioner.
<phibxr> Micael, oh, ja, det kan ju göra saken lite mer komplicerad. :P
<Micael> det kommer upp en bild med min laptop men inget mer
<Micael> riorio det får inte jag upp
<Micael> ingen meny alls
<riorio> "en bild med min laptop"?
<riorio> en bios men inget operativsystem?
<Micael> bild där det skulle vara så jag kunnde välja vem som skulle logga in
<riorio> (och jag som trodde att jag råkat värst ut när jag installerade 11.04)
<riorio> Micael: jag förstår fortfarande inte. Ser du inloggningsskärmen?
<riorio> ser det ut som Ubuntu laddas ö h t?
<Micael> riorio ja men det går inte att komma vidare där ifrån
<riorio> ok
<riorio> varför inte då? vad händer?
<Micael> ubuntu laddas väldigt snabbt och jag ser inger bilden är helt svart
<Micael> det händer inget
<riorio> ok
<riorio> inga felmeddelanden?
<Micael> nix
<riorio> mysko
<riorio> låter onekligen som att installationen misslyckats
<Micael> ok
<riorio> visas inga skärmar innan inloggningen?
<Micael> den gick bra tills för ett tag
<riorio> betyder det att du installerade Ubuntu och det fungerade till en början
<Micael> nå inget ting visas innan inloggningen
<Micael> ja det fungerade innan
<riorio> du borde åtminstone se biosen det första du gör
<riorio> * när datorn "upptäcker" moderkortet
<Micael> ja det kan jag
<Micael> har kollat i bios
<riorio> vad visas sedan? Linux borde åtminstone försöka starta
<Micael> bilden blir svart och inloggnings bilden visas
<riorio> annars kanske biosen försöker hitta operativsystemet på fel plats, t ex på cd-romen
<riorio> svart=någon text visas?
<Micael> ingen text
<riorio> kolla i biosen om datorn försöker hitta Linux på hårddisken
<riorio> om du har en start-cd-rom försök starta från den
<Micael> ja den står på hd
<Micael> ok
<riorio> *lägg cd-romen innan hårddisken
<Micael> ska testa det
<riorio> en live-CD borde fungera i alla väder
<Micael> tack ska test det nu
<riorio> annars kan det vara något tekniskt fel på datorn
<riorio> lycka till
<burrburr> någon som prövat gnome 3?
<phibxr> burrburr, yes. installerade fedora 15-betan förra veckan.
<burrburr> phibxr: funkar bra i jämförelse med 2.x?
<phibxr> burrburr, fungerade helt utmärkt. gillade det i stort bättre än unity, men jag föredrar ubuntu.
<burrburr> phibxr: vad fungerar bättre i gnome 3? sitter med 10.10 nu. Är lite skeptisk till unity så jag avvaktar ett tag
<phibxr> burrburr, jämfört med unity eller gnome 2? jag gillar helt enkelt de gränssnittsidéer som gnome-shell bygger på. :)
<burrburr> tänkt mer i jämförelse med gnome 2.
<burrburr> gillar konfigurerbarhet. vill kunna ta bort eller lägga till paneler eller dockor
<burrburr> samt att det är snabbt
<phibxr> burrburr, konfigurerbarheten kan man väl ifrågasätta i både unity och gnome-shell. ;)
<phibxr> burrburr, verkar som om båda miljöerna går mer i riktningen mot 'sane defaults' och överlåter konfigurerbarhet till andra skrivbordsmiljöer som xfce.
<burrburr> phibxr: ok. kört openbox tidigare. riktigt trevligt, men kräver mer arbete med konfigurerande. gäller att hitta en balans ;)
<spacebug-> burrburr: jag har dargit ner ikonstorleken på unity-menyn och installerat cairo-dock för att få en meny/docka som jag kan konfiguera som jag vill. Har även avinstallerat "indicator-appmenu" för att inte få programmens meny längst upp utan inne i programmen som förut. Ett tips bara
<burrburr> spacebug-: tackar. så det är möjligt att slippa standard-unity-dockan?
<spacebug-> njea..det går att dölja den om man vill det
<spacebug-> det jag saknade mest va möjligheten att enkelt lägga till egna launchers mm, därav cairo-dock
<riorio> spacebug-: var hittade du "indicator-appmenu"?
<spacebug-> kolla i synaptic package manager
<riorio> tack.  måste jag startade om datorn?
<spacebug-> nej, bara logga ut och in igen
<riorio> ok...
<riorio> spacebug-: tack!
<spacebug-> lungt ;)
<riorio> nästan så jag gillar 11.04... bara jag lyckas avinstallera alla nyheter *flin*
<spacebug-> tss ;)
<spacebug-> människan tycks av naturen ha ett inbyggt motstånd mot förändringar
<realubot> AÅh, vad många nördar.
<riorio> jag har inget emot förändringar, men jag vill ha en dator som fungerar
<riorio> kan erkänna att jag är konservativ på den fronten
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> god morgon realubot
<whuffor> +1
<realubot> spacebug-: Good morning Mr Spacebug.
<andreas_> hej, håller just på och installerar 10.04
<andreas_> Valde 32-bit eftersom det var den som var rekommenderad
<Philip5> 11.04 kanske?
<andreas_> men nu blev jag fundersam :)
<andreas_> nix
<andreas_> testade det och det är därför jag installerar 10.04 igen ^^
<Philip5> aha
<andreas_> ska jag köra på 64 eller 32 bitars varianten?
<whuffor> Finns väl ingen anledning att installera ett 32-bit system på en modern dator?
<Philip5> beror på vad man har för processor
<andreas_> datorn fungerar som server
<andreas_> det är en 64 bit dual core
<whuffor> Minnet kan inte addressera över 4 GB ifall du har mer.
<andreas_> har bara 2 gig på den datorn
<Philip5> ja på en server så ser jag ingen direkt orsak till att inte köra 32bit
<realubot> Jag litar inte på Startup Applications. Det startar ju inte mitt Transmission-skript trots att sökvägen är helt korrekt och skriptet har exekveringsrättigheter.
<Philip5> det är mer flash och lite sånt som kan krångla med 64bit men knappt det heller
<andreas_> Philip5: så 32-bit rekommenderas till en server?
<realubot> andreas_: Om du har mer än 4GB i RAM så är det 64 bits som gäller iaf.
<amelia> andreas_: hur mycket ram-minne har du i servern?
<andreas_> har bara 2 GB, och det kommer int e att utökas
<Philip5> andreas_: nej 64bit om man nu har stöd för det
<realubot> andreas_: 32 bitars klarar bara om det är höggst 4GB allokerat minne.
<andreas_> har inget behov av det
<realubot> *högst
<amelia> andreas_: egentligen skulle jag rekommendera 64-bitars oavsett.. men du skulle iaf inte förlora så mycket på att köra 32 om du inte har mer minne.
<dagon_> winblows 7 32 bitars klarar visst av 32GB
<spacebug-> realubot: kan va nått i scriptet som failar oxå
<Philip5> man kan köra 32bit men kernel som har pae-stöd så kan man köra massa GB på linux
<dagon_> nä, nu sa jag fel
<spacebug-> använder du hela sökvägar i scriptet sen?
<realubot> andreas_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "lm"
<dagon_> "All 32-bit versions of Windows 7 can support up to 32 processor cores"
<andreas_> det jag kommer att använda datorn till är, router, webserver, filserver (backup), mätserver
<spacebug-> prova att skriva hela sökvägen till transmission i ditt script
<Philip5> och windows har väl begränsningar i GB beroende på vilken windows-version man har home, pro, ultimate, etc
<realubot> andreas_: Om du har lm så är det 64-bitars CPU du har (tror jag).
<andreas_> det är en 64 bit cpu
<amelia> andreas_: kort sagt, har du en 32-bitars processor kör 32-bitars OS, har du en 64-bitars processor kör 64-bitars OS. :)
<andreas_> ja, det låter ju rimligt :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Mhm, jag får göra det. För någonting har gått fel. Jag har iofs varit med om att Stratup Application har missat att köra kommandon som jag har lagt i Startup Applications förut. Jag vet inte varför det har gått snett då.
<amelia> realubot: det stämmer. lm = long mode
<realubot> amelia: Ok. Bra.
<andreas_> förut var det ibland problem med att hitta 64-bit programme (om man hade en "ren" 64 bit installation)
<spacebug-> realubot: prova att lägga till en rad först i scriptet som skriver ut env till en fil i din hemkatalog
<andreas_> men jag gissar att det inte är nått problem idag
<realubot> spacebug-: Hm.
<spacebug-> realubot: typ ->  /usr/bin/env /home/min_user/env.txt
<amelia> andreas_: det borde inte vara något problem för det du ska köra. det är rätt straight forward grejjer som många andra kör också.
<spacebug-> realubot: typ ->  /usr/bin/env > /home/min_user/env.txt
<spacebug-> så heh
<realubot> spacebug-: Mm, I get it.
<spacebug-> iofs ska väl PATH va satt tror jag men
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, det är nog inte problemet?
<spacebug-> iaf med nån liknande rad så kan du ju se om scritpet alls körs
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, jag la in echo "Script was executed $(date +%y%m%d)." >> transmission.txt
<realubot> Kan det ha att göra med att gnome-screensaver-command inte har startat och att gnome-screensaver-command --query inte fungerar därför?
<realubot> Scriptet är ju väldigt basic så det borde inte vara något knas. Jag testat att logga ut och in igen...
 * spacebug- vill ha Alopecia ..på utvalda delar, tex skallen och ansiktet (skägget då)
<spacebug-> 1337 :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, det körs nog men jag ser det inte i processlistan när jag kör ps aux | grep "transmission.bash"
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> eller körs det och sen avslutas? Du hade lagt till en rad som skriver ut datum/tod i en fil va? Prova att lägga in den i loopen (efter sleep 60 tex)
<spacebug-> då bör den ju fyllas på var 60:e sekund
<spacebug-> fast tyker ändå du borde se att den är igång
<realubot> spacebug-: Mm, bra idé.
<maxjezy> hur månGa bitar är atari på?
<realubot> maxjezy: 8 joelbitar.
<realubot> speedxco1e: Hm, när jag flyttade ner echo i while loopen så startade inte skriptet. :S Eller så gick något fel i Startup Applications den här gången...
<realubot> spacebug-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601297/
<realubot> speedxco1e: Jag postade till fel person. Excuse me.
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> swedala: Nope. När echo ligger i while-loopen så skrivs inte filen. Kan det bero på att hela file-loopen läses in innan den exekveras och att det är något som inte stämmer i while-loopen? När jag hade echo före while så skrev ju filen transmission.txt
<realubot> swedala: Oj, till fel person.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb.
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Att det ska vara så svårt för tabulator-funktionen att läsa tankar.
<realubot> *while-loopen
<realubot> Inte file-loopen.
 * realubot brygger en kopp kaffe för att vakna.
<realubot> Jag testar att avmarkera gnome-screensaver-command
<realubot> Det är det enda felet jag hittar.
<realubot> spacebug-: Nope. Det var inte där felet var heller.
<realubot> Jag litar inte på Startup Applications. Jag har varit med om förr att kommandon som ligger där inte exekveras när man loggar in som användaren.
<realubot> spacebug-: Åh, nej:     if [[ "$status" == "active" && -z "$pid"]]; then
<realubot> Det är ju syntax error.
<spacebug-> realubot: precis, jag provade lite med scriptet nu och det funakr om jag kommenterar bort saker efter sleep
<spacebug-> det brukar alltid va scriptfel när saker inte funkar hehe
<spacebug-> jag hade väldiga problem en gång tills jag fattade att locale va satt olika beroende på om det kördes i crontab eller 'lokalt'
<spacebug-> jag grepade i output från sensors
<realubot> spacebug-: Mjo, men jag har varit med om att xrandr inte har exekverats som det ska av Startup Applications så därför var jag skeptisk mot Startup också.
<spacebug-> 'LANG=C date' ger ju tex inte samma output som bara 'date' (om man inte kör C som locale då ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag hade något liknande problem när jag exekverade ett skript med root cron job en gång. Då var det lite strul med att skriptet inte exekverades som det gör när jag körde det som user i Terminalen.
<spacebug-> mm precis
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha.
<realubot> Nu ser mitt skript ut att rulla på iaf. Bra, här kommer seedas linuxdistros. :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Jag har bara 2Mbit/s så jag vill inte ha Transmission på hela tiden men däremot så är det ok om datorn rullar med skärmen avstängd när jag inte sitter framför datorn.
<realubot> Det blir många timmar seed om året.
<spacebug-> jag tankar alltid dist från server
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, det gör jag med. Men det finns ju folk som tankar från torrents.
<spacebug-> ja det är sant
<realubot> Kollar man bara hash så är det väl lugnt?
<spacebug-> ja alltså, det är inte för att inte litar på källan utan mer att det bara blitt så
<realubot> Då ska vi se att skriptet gör vad det ska när jag låser skärmen...
<spacebug-> jag seedar ju massa andra saker så
<spacebug->  så vill jag inte att det ska slöa ner min ftpserver
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, dessutom är en distro inte så stor så det tar inte så lång tid från server heller.
<spacebug-> realubot: ett tips bara som jag såg nu. Transmission har ju inbyggt stöd för schedule
<spacebug-> så man kan ställa in tider på dygnet då hastigheten ska dras ner (eller upp)
<spacebug-> iofs kanske inte lika effektivt som att gå på screensavern men
<hume> hello... jag har fått problem med en laptop efter uppgradering till 11.04: när den startar är det ingen fönsterhanterare igång, jag kan manuellt köra metacity --replace så kör den igång och funkar - är det unity som drar igång automatiskt och strular?
<spacebug-> startar gdm?
<hume> jag loggar in via gdm, och skrivbordet ser ut som det brukar, bara det att jag inte kan flytta fönster, de har inga kanter, och composite-manager är inte igång
<spacebug-> hum
<hume> brukar = gnome ...
<spacebug-> låter som nått compiz-strul
<spacebug-> men jag vet inte
<spacebug-> står det nått i loggarna?
<hume> mmm....men varför skulle compiz starta automatiskt bara för jag uppgaderat? och hur stänger jag....
<hume> har inte kollat logg...vilke tänker du på?
<hume> och vad ska jag leta efter?
<spacebug-> compiz är det unity använder väl
<spacebug-> jag tänkte om du kunde se några errors
<hume> mm
<hume> inte direkt några errors i syslog
<spacebug-> messages? xorg?
<cahoot> prova ~/.xsession-errors
<spacebug-> nu måste jag stryka en skjorta.. utgång ikväll ;)
<hume> kaske ska kolla på rätt dator också..../)
<spacebug-> hehe
<amelia> *gäsp*
<riorio> är 512mb på grafikkortet ok eller lite?
<riorio> försöker använda GPUn till att realtidsrendera i Blender, men det verkar som om Blender mest använder CPUn
<riorio> å inte går det särskilt fort heller
<hume> cahoot, nu har jag kollat lite..... det är en massa GLib-GObject-CRITICAL ... failed
<hume> vet du om det antyder något?
<spacebug-> hume: det har jag oxå iofs
<hume> spacebug-, skulle du inte stryka skjortor.....?
<spacebug-> jo men jag är klar hehe
<hume> ok... så vad med att stänga av unity då? hur gör jag det? hur väljer jag vad det är som ska gå igång?
<spacebug-> vid gdm-inloggningen kan du istället för 'ubuntu' välja 'ubuntu classic'
<spacebug-> kolla om det fortfarande blir fel
<spacebug-> då kör du gamla vanliga gnome
<hume> glömde säga innan: den vanliga panelen i fönstrets överkant är borta....
<hume> och jag hittar ingen compiz-konfiguration, vilket känns lite o-kul....borde det inte vara det nånstans?
<spacebug-> frågan är ju om uppdateringen gått snett eller om laptopen har problem med unity
<hume> men om nu unity har installerats och compiz-nånting är med - borde det inte finnas en inställningsgreja nånstans?
<hume> det är en Lenovo T61p, borde klara av det, compiz har tidigare inte varit problem, kanon-grafiik
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> prova att updatera alla peket å se om nått inte blev installerat förra gången
<hume> ok
<hume> yes....ubuntu classic = inga problem
<spacebug-> ok
<hume> medan den då uppdaterar sig: är det så att nya 11.04 kör compiz som default? den här laptopen jag nu skriver på har sämre grafik och klarar comiz sämre....
<spacebug-> ja så är det väl. Allting går ju åt mer hårdvaruaccelererat å sånt. Dock kommer väl ubuntu-classic att försvinna till 11.10 men då kommer unity-2d va där i stället. Unity-2d finns idag med
<spacebug-> men som du säger, klarar den grafiken innan så är det nog inte problemet
<spacebug-> kanske behöver uppdatera grafikkortsdrivrutinerna till 11.04?
<hume> ska kolla drivisarna också i den, men hur gör jag med min andra, med betydlig sämre grafik? (superlätt toshiba)
<spacebug-> jag skulle kört classic eller installerat unity-2d
<realubot> spacebug-: Nu har jag testat mitt skript. Det fungerar som det ska nu. Tack för hjälpen.
<spacebug-> realubot: gött! lungt :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag har sett att det finns schedule men jag vet inte vilka tider som Transmission ska gå igång så det går inte att schemalägga så.
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<realubot> Det är mycket bättre att det startar när skärmen är låst. Då gör det inget om Transmission suger bandbredd.
<Skalman12> hej! jag tänkte pröva att uppgradera till natty, men jag får ingen information om uppdateringar (trots att jag kollar)
<Skalman12> jag funderar på om det är nåt fel med programkällorna eller något sådant...
<cahoot> har du rätt version i din sources.list?
<Skalman12> jag vet inte.. var hittar jag sources.list?
<cahoot> troligen /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skalman12> jo.. så vilken är rätt version då? vad jag ska leta efter?
<cahoot> skulle tro att det är natty?
<cahoot> men... ubuntu kanske inte funkar som debian map uppgradering
<Skalman12> njae... jag använder ju maverick just nu (och *vill* uppgradera till natty, men hittar inget GUI för det)
<Skalman12> så jag ser en massa maverick, inget natty...
<Skalman12> tror du att det skulle funka att bara ändra det till natty?
<Skalman12> jag skulle föredra att uppgradera via GUI och/eller apt-get, och inte pilla i filer om möjligt
<cahoot> så länge din sources.list pekar på maverick så lär du inte hitta paket för natty, men hur man egentligen ska göra för att uppgradera ubu vet jag faktiskt inte
<cahoot> sen är det ju egentligen klart säkrare att editera filer själv än att överlåta det till ett mer eller mindre välfungerande GUI
<Skalman12> normalt sett brukar "apt-get dist-upgrade" fungera, men nu rapporterar den att det inte finns något tillgängligt..
<cahoot> det beror ju på att din sources.list letar i maverick
<Skalman12> om det är ett GUI skapat av debian eller canonical så lär det väl fungera tillräckligt väl för att uppgradera disten..
<cahoot> jodå - det var bara en allmän observation
<spacebug-> Skalman12: update-manager -d
<Skalman12> spacebug-: det verkar fungera! :) varför hittade den inte det förut?
<spacebug-> hehe ja du
<Skalman12> fast då verkar det ju lite som om den tänker installera en beta-version, trots att den riktiga versionen har släppts - eller?
<spacebug-> nej då, det är nog mer en bug i texten
<spacebug-> ett annat sätt från comnadline verkar vara:
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get update
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<spacebug-> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Skalman12> aja.. jag kör det och håller tummarna :)
<spacebug-> och även om du installerat betan så behöver du inte installera om för slutgiltliga.. bara att uppdatera paketen så blir det rätt
<Skalman12> fast när jag försöker starta uppgraderingen så varnar den ''This is still a BETA release.''
<cahoot> beta är väl normaltillståndet
<spacebug-> hehe
<Skalman12> tack så mkt iaf - jag hoppas att det funkar nu :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> "in my eyes Natty have become the "vista" of linux.."
<realubot> Vad säger ni om Unity? Bra eller anus?
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742979
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hej alla Ubuntu användare
<spacebug-> då utseendet och funktionaliteten är väldigt lik gnome3 så verkar det vara det nya sättet att arbeta med skrivbordet
<spacebug-> hej cfc_{Pawpad}
<cfc_{Pawpad}> har en fråga till ett snille av ubuntu server commands =3 finns det ett sät att ändra språk utan att instalera om ubuntu server?? =3
<cahoot> dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> upgraderar just nu till 11.04
<spacebug-> ändra i /etc/default/locale men det påverkar bara processer som startas efter ändringen
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag vill ändra från svenska till engelska
<cahoot> vad spelar 'språket' för roll på en server?
<spacebug-> för en existerande terminal du inte vill stänga så exportera LANG med nya värden
<cfc_{Pawpad}> om man har Putty användare från USA som Server Admins ?? ;P
<cahoot> då händer vadå?
<spacebug-> ändra i deras .bashrc
<spacebug-> borde dom kunna göra själva om de är admins
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hmm??
<cfc_{Pawpad}> men jag vill gärna ha hella servern på engeslka
<realubot> Är det så svårt att byta språk på Ubuntu från sv->eng och tvärtom?
<spacebug-> då ändrar du i /etc/default/locale
<cahoot> men var konfronteras du med svenska på serverv?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ska komma ihåg tills jag har upgradearat färdigt
<spacebug-> realubot: för desktop är det bara att gå till 'Spårkstöd' i administrationsmenyn
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte pidof gnome-screensaver-command när ps -C gnome-screensaver-command -o pid gör det?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, men på en server?
<spacebug-> realubot: ändra som sagt i /etc/default/locale
<cahoot> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<realubot> Ok, så enkelt.
<spacebug-> realubot: gnome-screensaver-command är ett program du ställer in screen-savern med, det körs inte hela tiden
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<realubot> spacebug-: Aja, så är det. Jag tänkte att det var själva screensavern och att det kördes i bakgrunden.
<Haffe> http://pixelqi.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/sunbook.10211422_std.jpg Har ni någonsin sett någon använda sin laptop såhär?
<spacebug-> däremot 'pidof gnome-screensaver' ger dig pid för screensavern
<realubot> whereis gnome-screensaver-command
<realubot> Är bättre då för att kolla om programmet finns.
<realubot> Jag tänkte att jag skulle lägga in en spärr i mitt skript som exit:ar skriptet om inte usern har gnome-screensaver-command (och får använda det).
<realubot> Hur ser man om en user har rätt att köra ett kommando och utan att vara sudo?
<spacebug-> realubot: eller which
<realubot> spacebug-: Förresten, vad är det ps -C gnome-screensaver-command -o pid ger då efterstom jag får ett PID när jag kör det men inte pidof?
<realubot> Visar ps alla processer som körs och har körts eller vad?
<spacebug-> det ger dig piden för gnome-screensaver, prova att sudda ut allt till bara ps -C gnome-screensave
<realubot> spacebug-: which är bättre ja. Tack.
<cahoot>  stat `which $command`
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det var ju lurigt att det går på gnome-screensaver i gnome-screensaver-command.
<spacebug-> mm
<realubot> Vad var det nollan står för i 0775?
<kodein> sticky bit
<cahoot> 1?
<realubot> Struntsamma. Det händer ju inget i skriptet om userns inte får köra gnome-screensaver-command. Skriptet loppar ju bara 1 ggr/min.
<Laban> Sticky bit, set uid, set gid
<realubot> Vem som äger det då?
<kodein> det sätter du ju med chown
<Haffe> Action.
<kodein> prosit
<realubot> Ja, men vad är sticky bit i 0775? Vad betyder sticky bit?
<realubot> "When the sticky bit is set, only the item's owner, the directory's owner, or the superuser can rename or delete files. Without the sticky bit set, any user with write and execute permissions for the directory can rename or delete contained files, regardless of owner."
<realubot> Där ser ni.
<larsemil> varför reagerar apache på serveralias men inte servername? har en vhost som bara visas om man kör serveralias men inte servername, vad kunde det handla om?
<spacebug-> realubot: precis, kolla /tmp så ser du att den är så
<spacebug-> jag har även så på min upload dir för min ftp
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hej igen ^^;
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hej igen ^^;
<cfc_{Pawpad}> vet inte fall föra gick in
<cfc_{Pawpad}> men vart skulle man gå för att ändra språket på sin server??
<spacebug-> jag ändrar som sagt i /etc/default/locale
<spacebug-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<cfc_{Pawpad}> så denna e det jag ska använda?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> To reconfigure this, simply enter the following in terminal.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure localepurge
<spacebug-> det är för att ta bort gamla
<spacebug-> läs lite längre ner
<spacebug-> men så gör inte jag.. men som sagt jag gör inte alltid som det är tänkt hehe
<spacebug-> nu ska jag ut ..lycka till!
<olabandola> hur kan jag få mitt hp un2400 mobila bredband att funka ?
<delhage> larsemil: nej
<larsemil> delhage: kommer inte ihåg vad jag frågade
<realubot> Oj, oj, oj, vad grymt mitt Transmission-skript är.
<delhage> larsemil: < larsemil> delhage: är du i stan på torsdag?
<realubot> Jag borde få Shuttleworths medalj för det här.
<kodein> har han en pedalj?
<larsemil> delhage: vad synd!
<realubot> Han borde ha, så han kan ge mig ett pris och en saftig check.
<delhage> larsemil: är i england. vad ska du göra här?
<Markslap> Var i England?
<delhage> Milton Keynes
<delhage> fast inte nu, jag åker på måndag
<larsemil> delhage: jag ska på två möten på onsdag och sen ska jag hämta switchar hos bamsefar och sen kanske luncha med HeMan
<delhage> ok
<realubot> luncha med HeMan och realubot.
<realubot> bjuda realubot på lunch.
<Markslap> realubot: Får du tillbaka några pengar från Skatteverket då?
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, hur så?
<Markslap> Okej.
<realubot> Markslap: Varför undrar du?
<Markslap> Undrade bara.
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha. Konstig fråga.
<kodein> försvarsställning?
<realubot> Hamburgare och skivad klyftpotatis blir det ikväll.
<delhage> den är väl antingen skivad eller klyftad?
<dagon_> skivad klyftpotatis?
<dagon_> då är det väl potatisskivor
<cahoot> triangelformade
<realubot> delhage: Jag har klyvt den med yxa så den är klyvad.
<realubot> Man lär sig sakta men säkert Linux.
<realubot> Det tar sig, det tar sig...
<kodein> hmm, börjar få slut på punsch
<realubot> Åh, punsch. Det är gott. Om den är varm.
<delhage> fast inte
<dagon_> punch..
<dagon_> det var längesen
<dagon_> fint stavfel också
<realubot> Ärtsoppa och varm punsch.
<kodein> precis
<kodein> tycker lunchrestaurangen borde ha punsch på torsdagarna också, inte bara ärtsoppa och pannkakor
<kodein> det hör ju lite till
<realubot> Jag tycker att jag borde ha ett jobb som i sin tur har en lunchrestaurang som i sin tur severar lunch som i sin tur serverar ärtsoppa med punsch på torsdagar.
<kodein> tja...
<kodein> hur avogt inställd är du till java (och i förlängningen polopoly) och till att bo i linköping?
<kodein> lunchrestaurangen serverar som sagt inte punsch, men det finns risk att en tjänst vi har haft ute för andra gången kommer att annonseras en tredje gång pga bristande kvalitet på sökande
<realubot> Jag är skeptisk till Java, saknar åsikt om publiceringssystemet polopoly och bor helst i Göteborg.
<kodein> tja, op5 sökte folk nyligen isf
<realubot> Jag opererar helst från Göteborg. Det är här jag har mitt HQ.
<realubot> Alal vägar bär till Göteborg som man säger.
<realubot> *Alla
<kodein> Rom, brukar man säga
<dagon_> halalvägar
<kodein> men någon rom har jag inte, förutom i punschen. och den tog ju precis slut :(
<realubot> Man kanske skulle flytta utomlands. Jag undrar om ryktet om mästersystemamin realubot har nått utlandet ännu?
<realubot> Markslap: Fixar du in mig på ditt jobb?
<realubot> Master of Science in System Administration
<realubot> with Applied Linux
<realubot> Nehe, inte det.
<realubot> Då glömmer vi det då.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<realubot> Norge slog Sverige i hockey.
<realubot> Haha
<maxjezy> luktar ni rök?
<stirner> maxjezy: så är det nog ja
<Markslap> maxjezy: Inte just nu. :)
<Markslap> Har inte rökt något sen igår.
<maxjezy> Markslap: tänkte mer på eldandet
<maxjezy> är ju valborgs-dagen
<Markslap> Jaha, du tänker så!
<maxjezy> fire fire
<Markslap> Ja, har hört det.
<Markslap> Och sett det på IRC lite.
<stirner> jag luktar nog både brandrök och tobaksrök är jag rädd :-P
<maxjezy> samma här
<maxjezy> festade i förrgår
<maxjezy> och idag grilla
<maxjezy> stinker om jackan
<realubot> Nej, NittiLeaks med Filip och Fredrik håller inte.
<maxjezy> blir till att boka en tid hos tvätten!
<stirner> realubot: agree
<maxjezy> realubot: vad är det?
<realubot> Dom var bättre förr. I High Chaparall.
<stirner> helt klart
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.kanal5play.se/program/play/nittileaks-s01e03
<stirner> lite sällskap var också helt ok
<stirner> nån som kör 11.04 än?
<phibxr> stirner, har kört det sedan alphan. :)
<maxjezy> phibxr: är det bättre än 10.10?
<stirner> sweet: funderar på att installera det på min iconia och kolla hur det funkar med pekskärm
<amelia> godkväll!
 * stirner Fick sin acer iconia W500 i går *skryter*
<stirner> den är helt underbar bortsett från windows kan jag meddela :-P
<phibxr> maxjezy, det är med största sannolikhet en smaksak. tycker man att gränssnittsidéerna i gnome-shell och unity är bra så gillar man 11.04. läs ett par recensioner och se ett par screencasts på webupd8.org t.ex. så får du en uppfattning att utgå ifrån. :)
<maxjezy> phibxr: kanske kan va värt att testa i virtualbox?
<stirner> helt klart
<stirner> jag håller på att köra in det i vmwere nu
<phibxr> maxjezy, om du kan få dina 3D-drivare att fungera i virtualbox så. annars blir du knappast särskilt imponerad. :P
<stirner> aaahhh just satan
<phibxr> man kan installera paketet unity-2d också, men det ger inte samma upplevelse.
<maxjezy> phibxr: justja
<maxjezy> ashch..
<maxjezy> då skiter jag i att testa.
<phibxr> ;)
<maxjezy> jag har ju precis kört in mint
<maxjezy> något konstigt med alla linuxdistros jag testat är att det är skitsnabbt första dagen
<maxjezy> sen blir datorn lite segare
<maxjezy> och håller den segheten framöver
<maxjezy> den blir inte segare med tiden utan bara efter en dag
<maxjezy> eller två
<maxjezy> just den där nyinstall fresh-heten
<stirner> men det verkar ju ganska pekskärms vänligt nån som testat ubuntu på en pekdator än?
<maxjezy> i want it to stay for3vah
<phibxr> det låter rätt märkligt. :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: i know the feeling
<maxjezy> dagon_: whatäsäpp?
<maxjezy> you know the feeling when a older girl touches you and you just feel like you are beeing used for her sick fantasy.. giving nothing back in return...
<maxjezy> ?
<maxjezy> i feel used, and abused.
<realubot> Kasst att utveckla ett gränssnitt som kräver 3d när stödet inte är bättre i Linux.
<realubot> Nehe, då glömmer vi det.
<dagon_> maxjezy: nm, kollar lite videos på blendercookie. hatar jonathan williamson, han spottar i mikrofonen hela tiden :(
<maxjezy> dagon_: jo fast han är ganska duktig på sin shit :)
<speedxco1e> jag söker ett program som i termianl visar en mängd med status om ett sytem
<speedxco1e> idag kör jag ofta.. top, iotop, vmstat, netstat i screen med split
<dagon_> maxjezy: dillon är nog grymmast
<speedxco1e> finns det nåt bättre sätt att lösa saken?
<speedxco1e> vet att man kan övervaka system med xymon och nagios också
<speedxco1e> men ibland vill man bara få snabba stats
<dagon_> måste det vara i terminal?
<dagon_> annars funkar det ju att trycka ut valfri info i conky
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-01
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> är det något fel med hostingen av mina bilder på bloggen för er?
<maxjezy> jag ser bara halva bilderna
<maxjezy> på vissa
<maxjezy> nej, något fel i vebbläsaren
<arand_> maxjezy: För mig är bilderna på topp, syns fullt men är off-centre och ganska fult..
<maxjezy> det beror nog på blogg layouten
<maxjezy> tror jag
<maxjezy> att bilderna är fula kan jag bara rå för dock.
<maxjezy> :(
 * maxjezy går till köket och tar fram en kniv och skär sig lite
<arand_> Fult as in passar inte in i bloggramen menade jag.
<maxjezy> bröd, på det blir det ost och korv.
<maxjezy> brb!
<spacebug-> hej hopp
<amelia> hej
<spacebug-> läget?
<amelia> jodå, det är helt ok. själv?
<spacebug-> gött det. Jo tack bra här med
<amelia> varit ute och tittat på någon rishög som brunnit?
<spacebug-> varit på ett nytt uteställe i stan och sen fått i mig en pizza så nu så ;)
<spacebug-> heh nää
<spacebug-> du?
<amelia> nej. inget för mig.
<spacebug-> vad är det vi firar egentligen?
<amelia> hade en kollega över tidigare ikväll på middag och lite nördprat.
<spacebug-> ah låter nice
<amelia> ingen anning. vårens första utomhusfylla?
<spacebug-> haha kanske det
<amelia> valborg är måttligt roande om man inte dricker alkohol. har iaf lärt mig att det är bäst att stanna hemma.
 * spacebug- är nykter men det va kul ändå.. 
<spacebug-> om man är några st nyktra hehe
<_sara_1> hej, jag ned hejp
<spacebug-> 'hej, jag behöver hjälp'
<spacebug-> med vad?
<_sara_1> jag kissed en flicker - och inte flickvänner
<_sara_1> och jag inte know if jag should own up
<spacebug-> own up means?
<arand_> Medge, tror jag..
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> one should always be honest
<arand_> _sara_1: Jag förstår inte riktigt.. Men jag tror att oss är de sista du borde fråga om råd :þ
<spacebug-> stick to spirital principles and you should be fine in the long run
<riorio> finns det ett sätt att få Ubuntu att pausa ett tidskrävande jobb till dess processorn svalnat?
<riorio> jag vill rendera animationer utan att datorn brinner upp
<Haffe> riorio: fg och bg.
<Haffe> Mmmm.
<Haffe> Jag har just satt bröd på en andra jäsning.
<Haffe> Det här kommr bli så otroligt gott.
<riorio> tack Haffe, men jag kan inte koppla pausen till processorn temperatur på det sättet
<riorio> mm, borde också baka
<riorio> jästen har nog blivit gammal vid det här laget
<Haffe> riorio: Du kan köra ett skalscript som pollar temperaturen och därefter kör fg och bg.
<riorio> aha, får lära mig det där med skalskript antar jag
<riorio> hitta just http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man2/sched_setscheduler.2.html
<riorio> kan inte vara bra när processorn ligger på 61°C i mer än en kvart
<riorio> (då hade jag bara renderat 50 bilder av 250)
<Haffe> Den ska väl stänga av sig själv om den får det för jobbigt?
<Haffe> Den stänger väl av sig själv vid 80c?
<riorio> jag antar att den är inställd på een temperatur
<riorio> skulle dock kännas bättre om man kan gå till jobbet och veta att datorn verkligen pausar
<riorio> typiskt nog kan jag vänta några dagar om det behövs
<riorio> jag gör mest testanimationer
<peppis> Hej
<peppis> win 1
<Haffe> :)
<peppis> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man installerar amsn 0.98.4+
<peppis> ?
<cahoot> dvs en version som inte ubuntu erbjuder?
<peppis> cahoot: ok
<cahoot> det var en fråga
<kodein> ja, ser man på
<cahoot> verkar som just den versionen finns i natty
<cahoot> ...och i maverick-backports
<kodein> man kan ju tänka sig att det finns en ppa eller tolv för det med.
<cahoot> ja å sen kan man ju köra windows ...
<kodein> jo, men man kan ju göra ett implicit antagande att det är i nån lolbuntu det ska installeras...
<Philip5> jaha, om man skulle blåsa burken idag och köra in en fräsch nyinstallation av natty
<kodein> naughty narwhal
<hume> hej..... jag har ett lite märkligt ssh-problem: jag brukar autentisera mig mellan en laptop och en desktop med nyckar, ordnat med ssh-copy-key. Men plötsligt börjar desktopen fråga efter lösenord igen. Och en ny ssh-copy-id ger samma resultat - den frågar efter löseord. Nån som känner igen?
<cahoot> ssh -vvv för mer info?
<kodein> det vanligaste är att filrättigheterna för .ssh/ ändrats.
<hume> cahoot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601684/
<cahoot> ja det klagas på din nyckel
<hume> jo.... elakt...varför det, förstår du det?
<hume> datorn jag loggar in från (pollux) är 11.04, desktopen är 10.10
<hume> om det spelar roll
<kodein> ser id_rsa ut som den ska? (nej, du ska helst inte pejsta den)
<hume> :) vet inte om den ser ut som den ska... har inte gjort nåt med den, den funkade innan jag uppgraderade
<hume> ska jag skapa om nycklarna helt enkelt?
<kodein> tja, det kan väl vara en idé
<cahoot> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<cahoot> Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED
<cahoot> DEK-Info: DES-EDE3-CBC,3D7C89E8A43A.... sen kommer en tomrad
<kodein> hmm, det gör det faktiskt inte för mig :)
<kodein> min nyckel bara börjar efter första raden
<cahoot> hmm  - tänkte flemeddelandet gälld missing whitespace
<hume> vad tänkte du om det?
<cahoot> ser att nyckelhuvudet är annorlunda på servern - så det där blev åtm inte jag nåt klokare av
<hume> är det nåt med olika ssh-version i 10.10 och 11.04?
<Haffe> Nejmen.
<Linda^> jomen
<Haffe> Ok.
<kodein> amen
<kodein> jemen
<Haffe> Jamen.
<Haffe> kodein: Skulle du vara med och spela på lörda?
<kodein> Haffe: jovars
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Bra.
<Haffe> Vilka kommer mer?
<Haffe> Larlin? Rapio?
<kodein> ingen aning
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<Haffe> Det får bli en överraskning.
<kodein> har inte pratat med nån sen jag pratade med arne i torsdags
<paintpojken> Tjenare, jag skulle behöva lite hjälp med ubuntu server, grejen är att jag vi ha en partion med w7 eftersom att servern inte använda för tillfället, men när jag försöker boota med cd i så säger den bara att den inte kan läsa cd (cd funkar på andra burkar) så är det någon som vet hur jag kan fixa detta?
<Haffe> Det kan vara cpenheten som är kass.
<paintpojken> finns det något annat sätt?
<Haffe> Att göra vad?
<paintpojken> för att kunna installera w7 alltså
<Haffe> Skaffa en annan enhet?
<Haffe> Lägga över skivan på ett usbminne med hjälp av en annan dator?
<paintpojken> Okej ska testa detta
<paintpojken> som en .iso / .img fil menar du va?
<Haffe> kodein: Vad tror du om ett actionäventyr baserat på dokomon?
<Haffe> paintpojken: Nej.
<Haffe> Göra en bootbar usbsticka med windows7installation på.
<paintpojken> Okej
<kodein> Haffe: ja, det vore kanske nåt
<Philip5> dagon_: ping!
<Philip5> paintpojken: låter som din  skiva annars är felskriven eller bara korrupt
<paintpojken> fast skriva funkar ju på andra brukar
<Philip5> samma skiva?
<paintpojken> men håller på med att lägga över det på usb just nu
<paintpojken> aa samma skiva
<dagon_> Philip5: pong!
<Philip5> då verkar det ju mer vara strul med den spelaren i den burken som har svårt att läsa den skivan
<Philip5> dagon_: kör inte du audacious?
<dagon_> emellanåt
<dagon_> byter mellan moc och audacious
<Philip5> mä! så har du inte sagt något att det kommit nya versioner av den ;)
<paintpojken> Philip5: men måste blivit när jag installerad serven, för allt funkat bra på datorn tidigare
<Philip5> 2.5
<Philip5> dagon_: har du uppgraderat till natty än?
<dagon_> kör fortfarande mint :>
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> låter så knasigt så det är väl svårt att komma ihåg ;)
<dagon_> nego
<dagon_> det har jag lärt mig av ungdomarna
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> det betyder "en negativ person"
<Philip5> lol, åhå
<dagon_> jag känner mig ung igen
<dagon_> woohoo
<Philip5> du är väl som ungdomens källa hela du
<dagon_> du vill inget hellre än att lapa i dig lite?
<dagon_> ;>
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> lapa i sig lite dagon_. låter rätt kinky
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> det låter helt skevt
<phibxr> *tabbar in, ögnar igenom de senaste åtta raderna, tabbar ut igen*
<dagon_> lolo
<dagon_> sonic the hedgehog
<dagon_> tv-serien
<Philip5> phibxr: nog bäst så om du är rädd om den mentala hälsan :)
<kodein> kan jag också få lite support på mina windowsbekymmer här?
<Philip5> kodein: det blev tyst som i graven nu...
<phibxr> kodein, vi kan åtminstone erbjuda samtalsterapi för att hjälpa dig med att bearbeta det trauma som operativsystemet har försorsakat.
<kodein> bra, ska hålla det i tankarna nästa gång jag måste göra nåt i windows
<kodein> det var ett tag sen nu
<Philip5> hehe
<kodein> spelade nog lite empire: total war då...
<Philip5> shit! liiite jobbiga byggkötider på LP nu. laddade upp paket för att byggas på min ppa precis och de har kötid till imorgon :O
<Philip5> verkar som det är rätt många projekt som håller på att bygga om sina grejer för natty eller nått
<arand_> Philip5: Oneiric har ju just öppnat :þ
<Philip5> kanske den ligger och tuggar också
<Philip5> men vet inte om den byggs så mycket på LP och sedan är väl ännu det mesta för den natty-grejs
<arand_> har redan uppgraderat en kvm instans, toolchain är ju uppe, så de lär väl måst bygga om allting med nya gcc/python, etc.
<spacebug-> vet inte om det är en bugg i natty eller i audacious men om jag har en tom playlist och lägger till filer så får det där 'handtaget' för att scrolla, men om jag startar upp det med redan massa filer i playlisten så kommer inte handtaget fram
<spacebug-> GTK-versionen då
<Philip5> spacebug-: är det oavsett gui-läge?
<Philip5> eller bara gtk?
<Philip5> spacebug-: för mig är det iaf ingen skillnad på om jag lägger till eller öppnar med playlist men så kör jag både maverick, audacious 2.5.0 och kde
<spacebug-> ska kolla om andra guit
<Philip5> fast jag vet inte riktigt vad det är för handtag du menar. är det något gnomegrejs?
<spacebug-> med andra guit funkar scrollen men då slutar resize funka på playlistfönstret istället hehe
<spacebug-> Philip5: det är nått nyt i unity tror jag
<Philip5> aha
<spacebug-> man ser inte alltid scrollen utan den dyker upp typ
<Philip5> jag kör ju inte unity så det har jag svårt att kolla
<Philip5> vilken version av audacious kommer med natty?
<Philip5> 2.4.5?
<spacebug-> 2.4.4 verkar det vara jag kör
<Philip5> natty kör redan med gamla grejer :D
<Philip5> 2.5.0 är senaste
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> jag tror dock det mer är en gnome/unity-grej
<Philip5> jag kommer köra upp senaste på min ppa om du vill ha
<Philip5> vet inte om det gör skillnad... senaste även för natty dvs
<spacebug-> visst
<Philip5> just nu är det galna kötider på launchpad bara
<spacebug-> kan ju prova
<spacebug-> hum ok
<Philip5> som det ser ut nu så är det kö till imorgon för att få något byggt som man laddar upp
<Philip5> :/
<spacebug-> Philip5: http://spacebug.mine.nu/~spacebug/1.png och http://spacebug.mine.nu/~spacebug/2.png visar vad jag menar med att scrollen dyker upp
<Philip5> x_link: ska du inte ta steget nu in i framtiden och uppgradera till 11.04/Natty
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe nja, tror jag stannar kvar med 8.04 ett tag till iaf.
<x_link> Men lär väl prova på det iaf.
<x_link> Philip5: När kommer det?
<Philip5> spacebug-: verkar vara unity/gnome som styr det där då för jag får ju inte samma sorts scroll-grej i kde
<spacebug-> mm
<Philip5> x_link: det kom i fredags
<phibxr> spacebug-, känns det inte lite överflödigt med vad som i praktiken är två dockor? :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: ser ut så här hos mig http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/73eei2y8/1.BlackSabbathGreatestHitsParanoid02.png
<spacebug-> phibxr: nej inte då unitys docka inte går att confa
<spacebug-> Philip5: nice
<phibxr> spacebug-, jag skulle inte ha något problem med att den inte går att konfigurera om man enkelt kunde byta ut den. det kanske man kan visserligen, har inte undersökt. :P
<spacebug-> phibxr: inte vad jag vet. Men jag vet inte allt.. långt därifrån ;)
<dagon_> Philip5: du kör inte winamp-wanabe-skinet va?
<x_link> Philip5: Paranoid är grym =)
<x_link> Philip5: Okej, stor skillnad från 10.4 (eller vad versionen innan var)?
<Philip5> dagon_: lite olika vad jag kör men jag kör ju amarok normalt
<phibxr> om jag väljer att kryptera min hemmapp, får jag ett helvete om jag ska installera om och mounta min hempartition då, eller kommer det att fungera bra så länge jag har lösenordet?
<phibxr> eller om jag ska mounta /home från en annan distro t.ex.
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> antagligen
<hume> hej igen.... jag var inne för några timmar sen med ett ssh-problem: trots att jag kör ssh-copy-id så frågar min desktop efter lösenord när jag försöker koppla upp mig
<hume> se här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601747/
<hume> jag har precis genererat om nycklarna, men det hjälpte inte
<delhage> hur genererade du nycklarna? det ser ut att vara fel typ
<hume> ssh-keygen
<delhage> med vilka flaggor?
<hume> inga
<hume> den säger då att den genererar rsa-nycklar, och de heter nåt med rsa
<realubot> Yo, brothas!
<realubot> Wzup in da Ubuntu hood?
<hume> delhage: ska det inte funka så?
<delhage> hume: den säger att /home/magnus/.ssh/id_rsa börjar med "------BEGIN
<delhage> head -n 1 /home/magnus/.ssh/id_rsa
<hume> magnus@pollux:~/.ssh$ head -n 1 /home/magnus/.ssh/id_rsa
<hume> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<delhage> mm, så ska det inte se ut
<larsemil> så ser första raden på min rsa key ut och den fungerar
<delhage> eller vänta, jah snackar skit
<hume> den publika börjar så här: ssh-rsa AAAAB3Nza
<delhage> jepp
<delhage> då vete fan, kolla loggarna på servern
<larsemil> ssh -v -v -v ger en del info
<kodein> det är väl -vvv han kört med i pejsten, så...
<delhage> larsemil: ja, kolla pasten ^
<hume> larsemil: såg du det jag pastade?
<larsemil> nej
<delhage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601747/
<larsemil> aldrig sett förut
<hume> larsemil: precis generarat om nycklarna....
<delhage> och ssh-copy-id efter det?
<hume> yes
<hume> deet funkar alltså att logga in med nycklarna på andra datorer, bara inte på den desktopen...
<hume> delhage: nån speciell log du tänker på? hittar inget om ssh alls än så länge
<kodein> så, blev det att du kollade filrättigheterna på .ssh/ på den burken förresten?
<hume> kodein
<hume> oj
<kodein> ?
<hume> kodein: yes, jag som användare äger allt i ssh-katalogen, rw-r--r--
<kodein> där är felet, då.
<hume> ?
<kodein> den katalogen ska inte ens vara läsbar för andra.
<kodein> chmod 700 .ssh
<hume> det är precis samma på mina andra datorer, där det funkar att logga in
<hume> ändrar till 700, samma fel.....
<kodein> ls -la ~ | grep .ssh ska ge en .ssh-katalog med drwx------
<hume> right, så är det nu
<hume> måste jag starta om nån ssh-server sen?
<kodein> nä.
<hume> samma sak, den frågar efter lösenord
<kodein> men du kan ju alltid ta en glutt i /var/log/auth.log också och se vad sshd säger när du försöker ssh:a in
<hume> jo, den säger faktiskt Authentication refused: bad ownership
<hume> men det gör den alltså nu, när jag har drwz på .ssh....?
<hume> men vänta....den säger bad ownership for directory /home/magnus inte för /home/magnus/.ssh....??
<delhage> ls -ld /home/magnus
<hume> 777....
<hume> eller.... drwxrwxrwx
<delhage> det är ju uppenbart galet
<hume> mm
<hume> vad ska det vara?
<hume> 755?
<delhage> max
<hume> 754?
<delhage> jag har 700
<hume> ja, ser man på.....nu funkar det..:)
<hume> yeees......tackar!!!!
<delhage> :)
<hume> då kan jag nämligen lugnt (??) gradera upp till 11.04, för min synkning fungerar...phew
<HerrNoName> Finns de något sätt remote övervaka maskiner. Säg att jag har 2 servrar och jag vill ha top på min skärm..
<kodein> jorå
<realubot> HerrNoName: ssh
<realubot> HerrNoName: Installera openssh-server på servrarna. Skapa nycklar, stänga av lösenordsinloggning, begränsa ip-nummer med åtkomst och skicka output av top på resp. skärm över ssh till datorn som är kopplad till skärmen du tittar på.
<realubot> Typ...
<realubot> Just a suggestion...
<kodein> jag skulle ha satt upp cacti, typ.
<HerrNoName> realubot, kan man inte skicka top data som XML file?
<JohanFBG> Hejsan alla... funderar på att skaffa Ubuntu, då jag börjar bli tämligen trött på windows (speciellt deras katalogisering och index system som alltid fuckar ut), men har lite frågor.. framför allt, hur är ubuntu om man är gamer? spelar alla möjliga spel.. gamla som nya..
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det bore väl gå. Cacti kanske har stöd för det?!?
<realubot> JohanFBG: Ubuntu är inte bra om du är gamer. Det finns många spel till Ubuntu men inte alla populära Windows-spel. Vissa populära Windows-spel fungerar bra i Ubuntu men det är långt ifrån säkert.
<JohanFBG> ah ok, surt värre :S hur är det med typ steam baserade spel och wow och liknande?
<realubot> JohanFBG: Om du är en gamer så är det nog bättre att du använder den plattform som spelen är byggda för istället för Ubutnu.
<JohanFBG> ah ok :S jelva microsoft då med andra ord :P
<JohanFBG> jefla*
<realubot> JohanFBG: WoW tror jag ska fungera bra, men steam vet jag inte. Jag tror inte det fungerar.
<JohanFBG> ah ok.. :S
<realubot> JohanFBG: Den viktigaste anledningen att byta till Ubuntu är att Ubutnu är ett FRITT operativsystem som är gemenskapsutvecklat, dvs användarna bestämmer hur systemet ska utvecklas och fungera. Om man ska göra en lång historia kort.
<JohanFBG> Jo, mycket väl medveten om vad det är osv, Har en del gamla polare som använder det, bara inte fått tag i dom på några dagar, valborg osv trots allt :P
<realubot> JohanFBG: Du kan alltid köra dual-boot. Då har du Windows och Ubuntu installerade parallellt på datorn och väljer vid uppstart vilket system du ska använda. Wubi är ett annat alternativ. Jag har dock aldrig använt Wubi då jag nästan aldrig använder Windows.
<HerrNoName> En till fråga.. Kan köra 2 xserver på olika porta på gfx kortet.  Man kan inte ha paneler på den 2nd skärmen
<realubot> Wubi innebär att du på något sätt installerar Ubuntu inne i Windows, typ som ett program eller något.
<HerrNoName> realubot, det där politik. Ubuntu är bekvämare att använda än Windows.  Även Mac OS piskar ubuntu
<JohanFBG> aha, ok. ah ja, får ta en titt på det iaf. Tackar för snabba svar :) ha det bäst!
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det vet jag inte. Jag kör aldrig med två skärmar. Jag tror det kkrävs lite trix om inte annat.
<realubot> HerrNoName: Äsch, skickade ju fel.
<realubot> HerrNoName: Mac OS X är ju proprietärt. Det är ju stor skillnad mot Ubuntu?
<HerrNoName> realubot, som jag kör nu fungera det väl ok.. Men skulle vija panaler på båda skärmarna..
<realubot> HerrNoName: Mhm, läste lite i ubutnuforums att det inte är så enkelt fixat. Det kräver lite trix.
<HerrNoName> realubot, inte användar mässig.  Om man skiter i det idelogiska.  Jag använder Ubuntu och Mac OS..
<realubot> Om det går öht.
<realubot> HerrNoName: Ja, ja. Användarmässigt är Mac OS X säkert bra. Jag har bara testat det som hastigast.
<HerrNoName> Kör 2 skärmar idag.
<realubot> HerrNoName: Ok.
<HerrNoName> realubot, Mac OS X är ganska likt Linux. (  Kanske inte så konstigt ).. Men det jag gillar i ubuntu virtuella skrivbord..    Tyvärr får man en sorge kat när man HDMI på min Benq skärm
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det finns väl virtuella skrivbord i Mac också?
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det finns ju något som heter Spaces i Mac Os X.
<HerrNoName> realubot, jo.. Men osmidigare implemterat.. Mac OS har en del saker som jag retar mig på.. Linux är ett mellanting mellan WIndows och Mac
<realubot> Ok.
<HerrNoName> realubot, vet..  Men inte lika smidigt implemterat som i linux
<HerrNoName> eller gnome.
<kodein> men gnome är ju inte implementerat som gnome längre igen
<realubot> Nehe, ok, virtual desktops är ju grymt bra.
<HerrNoName> kodein, vad menar du?
<HerrNoName> Bara en sån sak att låsa en applikation överst och på ett virutell skrivbord
<realubot> HerrNoName: Ja, det är smidigt ibland.
<HerrNoName> Särskilt när man kör Windows XP i vbox  och skall skriva av något. Då kan man låsa ett fönster ovanför.. Så man jobbar lite 3D ..:-)
<HerrNoName> Är det någon som har fått Windows 7 har fungera bra i VBOX?
<realubot> HerrNoName: http://www.junauza.com/2010/01/how-to-install-windows-7-on-ubuntu.html
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det verkar ju fungera som vanligt?
<HerrNoName> För mig pausa det upp.  Alltså det fungera fint på en Q8300 cpu med 8 GB RAM. Men när kör min hemdator med i7-2600k och 16 GB RAM. Då fryser den till. Jag har då stängt av HT..
<HerrNoName> Jag tycker att i7:an bör ha mer kraft..
<Kirill> w0h0! Någon som vet varför jag får två MOTD's från min server då jag loggar in via SSH? =/
<phibxr> Kirill, den har helt uppenbart många viktiga saker som den vill berätta. :P
<Philip5> HerrNoName: vad kör du din i7a i för hastighet? har du överklockat?
<HerrNoName> 3.7 ghz.. Man skall kunna överklocka en del exemplar till runt 4,7 Ghz
<spacebug-> herregud när har man så bråttom?
<HerrNoName> Men jag har inte överklocka, vill ha ett stabilt system
<HerrNoName> spacebug-, det bero vad man gör.. 2600k var tydligen den cpu som var mest prisvärdast.
<spacebug-> happ
<HerrNoName> Jag piroterade mycket intern minne, eftersom jag tänkte köra VBOX..
<spacebug-> som jag då
<HerrNoName> Moderkort kan tydligen ha 32 GB, men det finns inga DIMMAR , så 16 GB är max både rent praktiskt och rent ekonomiskt
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det är väl knappast CPU:n som gör att det går trögt?
<HerrNoName> realubot, jag vet inte. . NÃ¥got med I/O hanteringen kanske?
<HerrNoName> OS ligger på SSD disk..
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det låter ju helt sjukt att en i7 inte skulle räcka för att köra Win7 i vbox? :S
<HerrNoName> realubot, men det är något knas någonstans. Antingen en bugg i vbox..
 * spacebug- kör win7 i virtuualbox på 8GB minne på hostmaskinen och en i5 2.67 GHz ..funakr klockrent
<Kirill> phibxr: Mjaaa, får ett MOTD för idag och ett MOTD för den 19 april ^^
<realubot> Win7 drar väl inte så mycket mer resurser än XP eller? Windows 7 används ju på vissa netbooks.
<HerrNoName> realubot, jag tro inte det är OS:et utan något annat.  Man skall skruva på .
<realubot> HerrNoName: Kör du med vbox från deras sajt eller från Ubuntus förråd?
<HerrNoName> Finns det gratis version vmware för desktop?
<HerrNoName> Från deras sajt
<realubot> HerrNoName: Har du testat den senaste versionen av vbox?
<HerrNoName> Det är senaste!. Man kanske skall nergradera
<realubot> HerrNoName: Tror jag inte...
<realubot> Att WMeare finns som gratis?
<realubot> Har du testat Win7 i vbox på en annan dator då?
<HerrNoName> Ja, på en gamla Q8300 , där fungera det klockrent
<realubot> Har du installerat guest additions eller vad det heter? Det är inte där det strular? Eller så kanske du ska stänga av det där Aero om det är grafiken i vbox som strular? Jag bara gissar hej vilt nu.
<HerrNoName> Skall man kör ICH6 som styrkort eller PIIX4?
<HerrNoName> Aero nog på slaget
<realubot> HerrNoName: Där ser du. Då är det ju din dators hårdvara alt. vbox kontra din dators hårdvara som strular?
<realubot> HerrNoName: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-aero-on-windows-vista/
<HerrNoName> Ubuntu fungera skit fint.. SÃ¥ det verka lite knepgit
<realubot> Testa utan då?
<HerrNoName> 3D Acc?
<realubot> Ja?
<HerrNoName> Så nu har windows maskinen fått 8 GB RAM också
<HerrNoName> Det tar skit lång tid att ladda firefox t.e.x
<realubot> Jag har 2GB i DDR2 RAM och det är lite i klenaste laget för att virtualisera olika system.
<HerrNoName> Nu verka den inte små fucka som förut
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det beror inte på RAM-minnet. Du ska klara dig långt på 4GB RAM. Men du har inte begränsat RAM-minnet för mycket i vbox då? Hur mycket RAM låter du Windows ta av ditt fysiska minne i vbox?
<realubot> Det finns ju en inställning för deT?
<HerrNoName> Svt sega lite.
<HerrNoName> 8 GB Fick windows
<realubot> Då är det inte RAM som är knas.
<realubot> Det är någonting annat ju.
<realubot> Det ska nog räcka gott och väl med 2GB RAM i Win7 för vanlig användning.
<realubot> Jag tippar på grafiken. Att det är något vajsing där eller en bugg i vbox.
<HerrNoName> Det fungera bättre nu... Nu gör svtplay i windows 7
<HerrNoName> Nu kör jag svtplay i Window s7
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det är ändå inte RAM-minnet.
<HerrNoName> realubot, vet det.
<realubot> Man ska inte behäva sätta 8GB i RAM till Win7 för att det ska flyta. Felet ligger någonannanstans.
<HerrNoName> Jag ändrade lite andra parametrar också.
<HerrNoName> Men jag har ingen swap på min dator.
<realubot> HerrNoName: Jag är ledsen att behöva säga det här men jag ser inget annat alternativ än att du skänker din dator till mig.
<HerrNoName> realubot, hahahaha! Förstår det
<realubot> HerrNoName: Du har behandlat din dator illa. Den tycker inte om dig länge och ett ägarbyte är det enda som kan få den på bättre humör. ;)
<realubot> *längre
<HerrNoName> realubot, min dator är ny inköpt..  Du får vänta tills den bli avskriven hårdvara.
<realubot> HerrNoName: Hehe
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag klarar mig fint på den jag har. Jag gör inte så krävande saker.
<realubot> Nafallo: Äsch, felpost.
<HerrNoName> Om man skall boota om dator , och testa hT
<HerrNoName> realubot, jag har klar mig bra på enklare dator också.  Men när ändå köper, så ansåg bättre köpa lite high end
<realubot> HerrNoName: Jag gör inte så krävande saker så jag klarar mig. Däremot kanske jag skulle uppgradera till 4GB RAM istället för 3GB för att få lite mer RAM till vbox.
<HerrNoName> Jag har inte stoppa in något värstning gfx kort t.e.x
<HerrNoName> realubot, klara ditt OS av 4 GB då?
<realubot> HerrNoName: Jo, det kostar ju men samtidigt blir ju datorn mer "framtidssäker".
<HerrNoName> Bättre att uppgradera till 8 GB om modermodemet klara det..
<realubot> HerrNoName: Ja? Varför skulle inte Ubuntu klara 4GB?
<HerrNoName> realubot, du måste ha 64 Bits versionen
<realubot> HerrNoName: Moderkortet också så det lär inte vara några problem.
<HerrNoName> realubot, bero på ålder. :-) 8 GB tycker jag är lagom
<realubot> HerrNoName: Jag vet. Jag tror jag har 32 bitars nu, men det är ju bara att installera 64 bitars. Jag har ju 64 bitars prolle.
<HerrNoName> realubot, då är det löst
<realubot> HerrNoName: Jag kör 32-bitars av gammal vana och för att jag installerade fel version, typ.
<HerrNoName> 32 bitars av ubuntu fungera bättre , t.e.x flash fungerade inte bra i 64 bitars ett bra tag
<HerrNoName> Men i 10.10 som har verka flash fungera bra..:-)
<realubot> HerrNoName: Jag vet inte om det gör så stor skillnad om man använder 64-bitars eller 32-bitars system om man inte har mer än 2GB RAM? Finns det bechmark på skillnaden mellan Ubuntu 64-bitars och 32-bitars?
<realubot> HerrNoName: Mhm, jag tror dom har fixat flash på 64-bitars eller? Förr var det strul med det vet jag.
<HerrNoName> realubot, inte vad jag vet. Det är mer att man kan köra mer minne i 64 Bitars versionen.. Och 64 bitars kod äter väl mer minne också
<HerrNoName> realubot, det är väl beta fortfarande.
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det var därför jag körde med 32-bitars innan och så har det blivit av gammal vana efter det.
<HerrNoName> Undra om man skall boota om datorn och köra HT , lite häftigare med 8 Proppar i maskinen
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det finns ju något för att ha mer än 4GB minne i 32-bitars också men jag ahr aldrig testat. Kommer inte ihåg namnet nu.
<realubot> HerrNoName: HT?
<realubot> HerrNoName: Hur mycket minne använder du som mest då? Jag menar jag ligger sällan över 1,5-3GB i RAM om jag inte kör virtualbox.
<HerrNoName> Hyper trådning... I7:an har 4 Core med sedan har 4 st virtuella kärnor också
<HerrNoName> realubot, nej! Just nu äter mitt system ca 5,3 GB
<realubot> Hur kommer man runt problemet med att grafiken är så kass i vbox? Hur fixar man virtualisering med 3d-effekter? Måste man använda ett annat program då eller hur är det?
<realubot> HerrNoName: 5,3 är mycket. Vad är det som drar? vbox?
<HerrNoName> Vet inte! Man kan slå 3D acc.. Testade det i ubuntu 11.04 för att test unify..Det fick fint
<HerrNoName> VBOX äter
<realubot> Jaha, fungerade Unity i vbox med 3d-effekter? Är det bara vissa grafikkort som fungerar i vbox då eller? :S
<HerrNoName> realubot, vet inte. Det finns några saker som inte fungera i äldre CPU som fungera nya I5 och I7 Cpuern som rör VBox. Jag har något Ati 5800 eller 5750 ..
<HerrNoName> Testar med 4 CPU:er på slagna
<HerrNoName> i vbox
<Philip5> jaha, då är det bara att hålla tummarna nu då. nu blåser jag min burk helt och kör in kubuntu 11.04 :)
<realubot> Aha, ok. Det är ju intressant om man ska köpa ny dator någon gång. Att veta hur man får vbox att fungera optimalt med hårdvaran så att det går att använda 3d-effekter. Somd et är nu kan jag inte testa Unity eftersom jag inte får 3d att fungera i vbox.
<HerrNoName> realubot, har du slagit på 3D Acc?
<realubot> Eller vänta nu... Var har jag fått det ifrån. Jag kan ju klicka i enable 3D. :S
<realubot> HerrNoName: Jag trodde det var gråmarkerat men nu ser jag ju att det går att kryssa i. WTF.
<HerrNoName> Ok! Se där
<HerrNoName> realubot, men du har core i5? Vilken version?
<realubot> Nope. Jag har en gammal dual core.
<HerrNoName> Ok! Det fungera det med..
<HerrNoName> Min MacBook har dual core
<HerrNoName> Det som retar mig att bara 8 MB L2 cache
<HerrNoName> NÃ¥gon som har testat e107? Skall vara CMS system
<Kirill> HerrNoName: Jodå, för ett par år sedan... Inget jag direkt råder folk att använda. :) Men kolla in www.swesub.nu, eftersom jag vet att de kör med E107.
<HerrNoName> Hittade en bok om e107
<HerrNoName> http://bk.zxcv.nu/book_sort/Programmering/WebApps/Building%20Websites%20with%20e107.pdf
<HerrNoName> Tycker joomla suger getpung. Letar efter något som är smdigare
<Kirill> Wordpress eller Drupal då?
<Kirill> Wordpress var ju från början renodlad blogggrund, men i och med 3.x så slår den alla andra med hästlängder. :)
<hume> hur ändrar jag från att köra unity till "ubuntu classic" när jag har automatisk inloggning, dvs har ingen chans att välja när datorn startar....?
<realubot> HerrNoName: Du får gå in i Login Screen Settings och ta bort automatiskt inloggning.
<realubot> Eller så loggar du ut bara och ändrar där när du loggar in igen. Då borde du få Classic som default Desktop Environment i fortsättningen (tror jag).
<realubot> hume:
<realubot> HerrNoName: Det var inte till dig. Sorry.
<hume> realubot: grejen är att det inte funkar, så jag kan inte göra nåt på datorn, måste göra det via ssh.... hur kör jag det remote, i ssh med x-forwarding?
<hume> dvs unity funkar inte....
<realubot> hume: Ok, det går nog genom gconf-editor att ändra värdet för automatisk inloggning.
<realubot> hume: Jag antar att du kan ändra till Classic där också.
<duggthe> Varför anses det fult att använda grillkrydda på mat?
<realubot> hume: Det ska nog gå med: gconftool-2 -s -t ... där ... är sökvägen till värdet för unity.
<realubot> hume: Testa: gconftool-2 -R /desktop/unity
<realubot> hume: Hittar den något om unity?
<realubot> hume: Jag kör inte med 11.04 så jag kan inte kolla var värdena är...
<hume> nope
<hume> men jag fick igång den nu..... kan fixa det direkt på den
<hume> tack
<realubot> hume: Ok.
<realubot> "From now on you'll be able to listen to each track a maximum of five times for free. For unrestricted access to millions of tracks, upgrade to Unlimited or Premium."
<realubot> Tss...
<realubot> The music industry is stealing my free music.
<duggthe> Jag vill ha gratis porr.
<kodein> jaha?
<kodein> jag vill att du försvinner och inte kommer tillbaks, men det verkar som om ingen av oss får som vi vill.
<larsemil> jag vill ha ngåon som kommer och städa åt mig. :D
<larsemil> kodein: frivillig?
<duggthe> kodein: Och jag vill att du dör en hemsk och plågsam död.
<duggthe> (Eftersom du är en otrevlig och oförskämd surjävel.)
<kodein> QQ
<kodein> larsemil: nja, det beror på, städar du åt mig i gengäld?
<bittin> jag vill ha Mac OS 6 disketter och en IDE disk på 120gig
<bittin> och ett chip till min Playstation och kablar till min Amiga 1200 och Amiga 500
<kodein> jag vill ha en enhörningsponny.
<bittin> sen vill jag ha ett balkongbord och en grill och kött
<bittin> sen vill jag ha en flickvän som är värd och bor närmare än Finland
<bittin> och för att vara värd måste hon kunna koda data och ha små fasta bröst
<larsemil> kodein: i det här fallet kan ditt inte vara värre än min "städa och packa för att jag ska flytta från 260 kvm hus"
<larsemil> så visst
<kodein> packa har jag ju inte gått med på, men flyttstäda en tom bostad är ju inte så vansinnigt mycket jobb
<larsemil> koda data? som typ echo "Data att koda" | md5sum
<larsemil> det är en sorts kodning av data, eller
<makish> här var det livat...=)
 * Haffe sätter sig på Mazellan 
 * Haffe sätter sig på makish 
<makish> Någon som provat eller kör nya 11.04
<makish> ??
<Mazellan> ... ja
<makish> Hur lirar det?
<Mazellan> inget vidare för mej
<Mazellan> fick kasta ut det och ta in 10.04
<Mazellan> frysen "desktop"
<makish> Mazellan, ok..berätta... behålls alla program om man uppgraderar?? eller blir jag av med allt? jaså? fryser? vad har du för grafikkort/dator?
<Mazellan> såg att det hänt för ett par stycken, orkade inte gräva
<makish> ok
<Mazellan> för mej behölls "allt"(?)
<makish> hmm ok... tar det som nästan allt..
<Mazellan> ja, kollade inte så noga
<Mazellan> var inge kul utan grafik :)
<makish> ok.. hmm..undrar om det kommer lira på min t61:a
<amelia> *gäsp*
<makish> amelia, gå o lägg dig =)
<amelia> makish: nja, snart kanske.
<makish> haha...skönt
<vacum> jag uppdaterade till 11.04 nyss
<vacum> förvirrande med unity
<makish> vacum, ok.. kan tänkas
<makish> varför har man inte fortsatt med att köra gnome?
<arand_> makish: Äktenskapsproblem.
<makish> arand_, ok..hmm förklara..
<arand_> makish: Visade sig att ubuntu och canonical var mer än bara vänner, trots att de hela tiden förnekat detta, såå, ubuntu dumpade gnome, till sist, och visst, de är fortfarande "vänner", men jo, du vet hur det går... ubuntu tar fortfarande ut underhåll från gnome dock for the kids, you know?
<makish> arand_, hmm ok, men möjligheten finns att installera senaste gnome istället för att köra unity?
<arand_> makish: Möjlighet, men det är lite som att bjuda alla tre på fika ungefär :þ
<makish> haha
<arand_> makish: Finns ett PPA för gnome3, men om man installerar det kan man inte köra unity eller classic längre, dessutom finns det inget bra sätt att nedgradera det hela utan problem.
<arand_> LjL: Välkommen :D
<makish> ok, minns inte och kan ju kolla upp det själv men frågar när jag ändå är inne...kommer vad kör fedora för skrivbordsmiljö?
<makish> haha bra svenska..
<arand_> F15 -> gnome3 (shell)
<makish> ok
<LjL> arand_: tack
<arand_> Det är ju egentligen en stor skilland mellan gnome3 som back-end, och gnome-shell som fönsterhanterare..
<arand_> Så man kan anta att nästa version av ubuntu försöker sig på gnome3 men med unity istället för gnome-shell, om det lyckas.
<makish> thanks...just nu lär det inte bli upgrade till 11.04...10:an funkar bra
<lilleman> Jag kan inte få smuxi att lägga in flera servrar...finns det ngn annan BRA IRC-klient inte XChatt
<dagon_> irssi
<lilleman> dagon_: är det sudo apt-install irssi??
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> fast
<dagon_> apt-get install
<lilleman> ahh
<lilleman> ty
<lilleman> dagon_: kan man köra flera servrar i den?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> man lägger till med /connect men det finns en fin dokumentation online
<lilleman> dagon_:  nu hittar jag inte irssi
<peppis> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man skaffar blogg med eget namn?
<arand_> lilleman: körs i terminalen
<lilleman> neej
<lilleman> vill inte ha terminale
<dagon_> vad är det för fel på terminalen?
<lilleman> vill inte ha det
<lilleman> räcker med min hlds
<dagon_> välkommen till linux
<lilleman> hehe
<lilleman> tack
<dagon_> vet ingen annan
<lilleman> google is my best friend
<dagon_> förmodligen
<dagon_> sen går det väl att söka i någon programvarucentral
<lilleman> kan man göra åxå ja..det tänkte jag inte på
<maxjezy> huh, hann med att deklarera i sista sekund nästan
<delhage> är ju 25 timmar kvar
<dagon_> han sa ju nästan :>
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> hade jag dragit på det till imorgon hade jag ändå glömt det
<maxjezy> ren slump att jag såg en tråd på flashback angående deklaration
<maxjezy> de va iaf simpelt att deklarera via sms
<maxjezy> haft ångest för detta sen deklarationen kom
 * delhage har inte deklarerat själv på åratal
<maxjezy> inte i år heller?
<delhage> nope
<realubot> Det är enkelt att deklarera. Fyll i nollan och skicka in.
<delhage> jag betalar för att få det gjort
<realubot> 0 kr. Klart.
<maxjezy> delhage: najs bajs
<maxjezy> hur mycket kostar det?
<delhage> vet inte på rak arm
<delhage> dom gör både firmans och min privata
<realubot> "Integrates the browser with Ubuntu to: * Enable searching for missing plugins from Ubuntu software catalog."
<realubot> Det var ju en bra uppdatering till fx 4.
<realubot> Jag tolkar det som att det går att installera Firefox-plugins till Fx4 genom USC i fortsättningen?
<peppis> jag vill ha en blogg
<realubot> peppis: Starta en då.
<realubot> Pröjsa 69 kr/månad för blogg på binero.se och .se-domännamn för 99 kr/år eller kör med gratistjänsten wordpress.com.
<peppis> vet ingen bra
<realubot> Vad då ingen bra? Du ska ju starta den? Det är ju du som ska göra en bra blogg.
<dsfsdfsdf> hej funkar mobilt bredband telenor 3g dongle i ubuntu 11,04 tex
<peppis> realubot: men vet inte på vilken sida, vill helst ha egen sida
<dsfsdfsdf> vet n¨n de
<Markslap> Borde fungera bra.
<Markslap> Beror ju på vilken dongle det är.
<Markslap> Googla namnet på modemet och Ubuntu.
<Markslap> T.ex: "Huawei 2100 Ubuntu"
<dagon_> eller bara stoppa in och testa
<Markslap> Precis
<realubot> peppis: Då får du köpa webbhotell.
<dsfsdfsdf> Huawei e1750 är det modemet telenor turbo 3g
<dsfsdfsdf> har inget nät allspå den datan fick koppla in htpc köra via den windows burken för att se hur fan man få de funka i linux burken
<peppis> realubot: ok, undra hur man gör, eller vad man ska välja för blogg
<realubot> peppis: Jag är ganska säker på att du kan peka om ett domännamn till en gratisblogg hos wordpress.com också.
<realubot> peppis: Men om du vill använda WordPress optimalt så ska du installera en egen installation på en server eller ett webbhotells serverar.
<realubot> *servrar
<realubot> peppis: Det beror ju på. Du kan ju alltid regga dig på wordpress.com och starta en blogg. Om du tycker att det är kul och du vill blogga mer seriöst så kan du köpa ett konto på t.ex. binero.se för 69 kr/månad och installera en egen WordPress-blogg där samt köpa ett domännamn för 99 kr/år som du kopplar till din WP-blogg på webbhotellet.
<realubot> peppis: http://learn.wordpress.com/
<realubot> peppis: Eller: http://www.binero.se/webbhotell
<realubot> peppis: och http://www.binero.se/doman
<realubot> För att köpa en domän.
<dsfsdfsdf> verka som jag måste tanka hem massa via linux datorn för aty får de att funka
<dsfsdfsdf> trode de skulle funka via manuell installationen man gjorde i ubuntu
<realubot> Vad är det för modem som du har då?
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf:
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Ok, ser nu.
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Du behöver nog bara installera paketet: usb_modeswitch
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Det gör du i Terminalen med det här kommandot: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<dsfsdfsdf> asså
<peppis> realubot: tack.
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<dsfsdfsdf> har int ens nån nät all spå linux datan
<dsfsdfsdf> har inte nått nät på linux datab
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Det ska fungera i Ubuntu 10.04 och Ubuntu 10.10. Jag vet inte hur det är med Ubutnu 11.04 men troligtvis fungerar det i 11.04 också.
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<dsfsdfsdf> kan ej få in de då datan ej har ät
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Du kan ladda ner paketet manuellt på en annan dator, lägga över på USB-minne, installera på den andra datorn som saknar nät.
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<dsfsdfsdf> ska jag behöva köra massa commando sen för att få den att svara?
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-modeswitch
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Se till att ta rätt version bara: rätt version av Ubuntu och rätt version av processor (64-bitars resp. 32-bitars).
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Nej, jag tror bara att det är att installera usb-modeswitch och tuta och köra...
<dsfsdfsdf> ska jag behöva köra commando sen för att få modemet att funka?
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Det ska normalt sett inte behävas massa trixande för att få modemet att fungera i Ubuntu.
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<dsfsdfsdf> är 11,04 jag kör
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Vad har du för system på datorn, lucid, maverick, 32/64 bits?
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: 32 eller 64?
<dsfsdfsdf> trod e va 54
<dsfsdfsdf> 64
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: uname -m i Terminalen på datorn ger dig svaret.
<dsfsdfsdf> 64
<realubot> Hm, frågan är om inte usb-modeswitch är installerat default?
<dagon_> jag tror att det är det nu för tiden
<realubot> Jag har det i 10.10 och jag har då inte installerat det manuellt.
<dagon_> då så :)
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<dsfsdfsdf> ubntu hottar telenor modemet
<dsfsdfsdf> och jeg körde en setup för modemet
<dsfsdfsdf> huwaie
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Kör det här i Terminalen på datorn som du ska ha modemet till så ser du: apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch
<dsfsdfsdf> valde sverige sen telenor sen mobilt bredband
<dsfsdfsdf> ka de v aprogramet usb modeswitch?
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Testa att plugga in modemet och kör kommandot: lsusb
<realubot> Ser du modemet på någon rad där då?
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Programmet usb-modeswitch gör så att Ubuntu växlar över modemet från USB-minnesläge till USB-modemläge. mode switch.
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Det du var inne i var nog Network Manager där du konfigurerar nätverksanslutningar.
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<dsfsdfsdf> jag såg en länk som hette telenord bredband 3g
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Du måste ha en PIN-kod?
<dsfsdfsdf> om de menas de är installerat då
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Det låter mycket troligt att det är om du såg det om du körde kommandot lsusb, svar ja.
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Eller vad menar du med att du såg en länk?
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Kopiera och klistra in svaret i Terminalen här om du kör kommandot: lsusb | grep "huawei"
<dsfsdfsdf> ok
<dsfsdfsdf> jag såg telenor på den dialogen vid klockan man kan se nätverks stautsen på
<dsfsdfsdf> senkörde jag den setupen
<dsfsdfsdf> och då hittades huwaie modemet
<dsfsdfsdf> sen valde jag sverige
<dsfsdfsdf> telenor som opratör
<dsfsdfsdf> och sen mobilt bredband
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Ja?
<dsfsdfsdf> om de nu va rätt
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Det borde fungera. Vad händer om du klickar på nätverksikonen i panelen då? Du ska få upp en lista med uppkopplingar och där ska det få att ansluta till telenor 3g.
<dsfsdfsdf> verka inte få den alls att koppla upp
<x_link> Oj oj oj vad realubot har blivit duktig då =)
<x_link> In kom han som en newbie och nu är han värsta gurun ju!
<realubot> dsfsdfsdf: Det ska också någon gång få upp en ruta där du ska fylla i PIN-kod.
<dsfsdfsdf> då säger den telenor är urkopplad
<dsfsdfsdf> när jag klicka på telenor ikonen
<realubot> x_link: In kom han som en newbie? Vad snackar du om? realubot har alltid varit hardcore.
<realubot> x_link: Dessutom glömde du dansa. Man blir ju förbannad.
 * realubot suckar djupt åt x_links dansslarv.
<x_link> realubot: Jo jag vet, missade tiden så sket i det =)
<x_link> Jobbigt, jag som ville lägga mig tidigt idag då jag varit riktigt trött hela dagen, men som vanligt så blir jag pigg på kvällarna =/
<x_link> Men dags att försöka sova nu iaf. God natt!
<x_link> *poff*
<realubot> dagon_: "Works out of the box in Maverick (tested with kernel 2.6.35-7). Lucid (2.6.32-24) works with usb-modeswitch installed. Modem is also network-locked "
<realubot> dagon_: Äh.
<realubot> Så står det om hans modem iaf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<realubot> x_link: Natti.
<realubot> Är det här en barnkanal eller? Alla går och lägger sig efter bolibompa?
<lilleman> realubot: japp
<realubot> lilleman: Scandal!
<lilleman> realubot:  hahaha
<lilleman> jag ska snart åxå slå röven i bingen & hångla med kudden
<realubot> lilleman: Jaha. Varför hånglar du inte med din linuxgeek-tjej?
<lilleman> för att hon inte vill
 * lilleman ska hångla med kudden
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-23
<realubot> Den här kanalen är ju hur tråkig som helst i natt.
<lag^> lugna sig realubot
<K350> Det ser ut som om man inte kan välj amusknappar som hotkeys i KDE
<K350> Ska man skapa en hotkey i KDE kan man tydligen bara använda tangentbordet och inte tangenter + mus/knapp hrmf...
<K350> antaligne likadant i ubuntu
<lag^> känns drygt att behöva använda mus och tangent samtidigt :o
<K350> jaha
<einand> realubot: http://www.funnylancer.com/Programmer/Bigimg.php?id=funnylancer%2Ffunnylancer+999999882.jpg
<lag^> tycker jag!
<realubot> lag^: Det är rätt. På honom bara. Komma hä roch kräva att Ubuntu/Kubuntu ska ha stöd för mus/tangentbord-hotkeys. Det finns gränser för va dvi tål i den här kanalen.
<realubot> Gå och lägg er!
<lag^> Men gomorron realubot
<realubot> God natt, sägerjag.
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld. Nu ska jag frakta hustrun till flygplatsen.
<itmannen> Undrar om irc fick spunk nu
<amelia> morrn!
<lag^> morrn!
<phnom> Morrn
<antii> Godmorgon.
<antii> cccoombo-breaker
<realubot> God morogn.
<realubot> *morgon
<einand> mörrn realubot
<einand> mörrn phnom
<einand> mörrn antii
<einand> mörrrn alla andra
<antii> einand: så man uttalar morrn i gbg?
<einand> antii: bland annat
<einand> men, jo, tror nog det är det vanligaste
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> einand: jag trodde man sa gooood morgon good morgon som veiron i ottan
<andol_> larsemil: Brukar även du roa dig med att ringa 031-nummer? :)
<larsemil> jag har ju bott i göteborg i göttemånga år!
<lag^> du bor överallt
<lag^> larsemil
<lag^> som jag :(
<larsemil> lag^: nej då. nu har jag bott i samma by i jättemånga år
<lag^> larsemil: :)
<Whiskey> einand / larsemil: Är inte nån utav er bra på PHP?
<andol> Whiskey: Jorå, larsemil har till och med en firma du kan anlita.
<larsemil> japp japp
<maxjesy> perfekt ju Whiskey
<itmannen> realubot<  Vad gör du uppe så här tidigt. Eller har du inte lagt dig än ?
<andol> larsemil: På tal om dalnix.se så verkar dropdown-menyn fungerar lite halvkast i Opera. Ingen aning i vilken omfattning felet ligger i sidkoden kontra i Opera.
<Whiskey> varför kör man opera i huvud taget?
<larsemil> andol: hela sidan är lite kass. skomakarnas barn. vi jobbar på en helt ny
<andol> Whiskey: På desktop eller på mobilen?
<Whiskey> hehe ovs :D
<larsemil> andol: hur är det att jobba på Opera nuförtiden?
<andol> Whiskey: Vad gäller desktopen så är väl egentligen alla webbläsare idag nog så kompetenta, varpå det i huvudsak kommer ner till tycke och smak. Däremot så mobilsidan så tycker jag att Opera kan vara extra intressant, och då särskilt vad gällande Mini.
<andol> Whiskey: Samt som larsemil just nämnde så jobbar jag på Opera Software.
<larsemil> :D
<andol> larsemil: Det är skoj, en konstant ström utan nya användare, nya servrar och nya flaskhalsar.
<Whiskey> Det är coolt :)
<Whiskey> Vad exakt jobbar du med på "Opera Software"
<andol> larsemil: Bonus är dessutom har jag har ett halvår utomlands att se fram emot nu.
<andol> Whiskey: Systemadministratör för Opera Mini.
<Whiskey> Hehe bra betalt då :D
<itmannen> andol<  Är Opera Mini bättre att ha i android än den vanliga Opera ?
<andol> itmannen: Det beror på.
<itmannen> andol<  Ok. På vad då
<Whiskey> :P
<andol> itmannen: Grejjen med Mini är att en stor del utav renderingen sker på Operas servrar, vilket möjliggör en rätt ordentlig komprerming, varpå du spar bandbredd och förhoppningsvis laddningstid.
<itmannen> andol<  Aha. Då borde den väl passa bra i en smartphone
<andol> itmannen: Den potentiella nackdelen med Mini jämfört med Mobile är viss layout, särskilt med interaktiv sådan, lättare går sönder då rendering görs på våra Servrar istället för direkt i webbläsaren på mobilen.
<andol> itmannen: Själv kör jag dock Mini som min primära webbläsare på mobilen, och drar bara igång Mobile vid explicita behov, vilket händer väldigt sällan.
<itmannen> andol<  Så det finns någov version som heter Mobile också
<andol> itmannen: Japp, Mobile är den "vanliga" version utav Opera du kan installera i din mobil.
<itmannen> andol<  Men visst är det så att Opera kostar lite. Eller kommer jag ihåg fel
<andol> itmannen: En gång i tiden för jättelängesedan så tog Opera betalt för sin webbläsare. Det måste dock varit förra seklret eller så.
<larsemil> jag har börjat köra chrome for android nu på slutet.
<larsemil> den äger allta nnat ajg har provat
<larsemil> särskilt på surfplattan
<itmannen> andol<  Jo det var länge sen det har du rätt i. tror jag ska testa den i min mobil faktiskt. tack för info
<andol> itmannen: Låter bra :) Pröva gärna både Mini och Mobile. Kan ju även vara så att även ifall du föredrar Mobile generellt så kan det vara trevligt att ha Mini för de tillfällen du hamnar på en lite långsammare länk.
<itmannen> andol<  Ok. Ska göra så
<kodein> Haffe: http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/meow-vager-18-kilo---tvingas-banta-pa-katthem/
<phnom> larsemil: +100000 för chrome
<andol> phnom: Då är ju den uppenbara följdfrågan vad som gör Chrome värt utav just +100000 istället för säg +10000 alternativt +1000000? :-)
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<Krawlezt> Någon som använder groveshark?
<Krawlezt> Whiskey: Förövrigt, hör av dig om du behöver hjälp med något!
<Barre> hej på er, tbx efter en vecka (precis som jag skulle varit saknad) :)
<andol> Barre: Oj, har du varit borta? :P
<andol> Barre: Vart på något skoj ställe?
<Krawlezt> Barre: WB :)
<Barre> andol: Vegas =)
<Barre> Krawlezt: tackar
<Krawlezt> Herregud vad mina fläktar snurra, underbart!
<Krawlezt> Vad brukar en normal 140mm fläkt snurra i?
<maxjesy>  i en dator
<maxjesy> men runt 1000RPM är det nog
<maxjesy> plus minus ett par 100
<maxjesy> när jag inspekterar min fläkt med ögat så verkar den gå ca 1100 varv just nu iaf
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Hur kollade du det?
<Krawlezt> Mina 4a fläktar ligger runt 1000-1200RPM, det är väl bra isåfall
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, ögonmått
<realubot> itmannen: Jag hade ett möte på Arbetsförnedringen i dag så jag var uppe med tuppen. Det har bara blivit 2-3h sömn i natt.
<maxjesy> realubot, gick de bra?
<realubot> m11:38 < maxjesy> när jag inspekterar min fläkt med ögat så verkar den gå ca 1100 varv just nu iaf
<realubot> maxjesy: Det kallar jag ögonmått.
<realubot> maxjesy: Tja, det beror på vad du menar med bra.
<realubot> maxjesy: Det hände väl inte så mycket ö.h.t., typ.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Photoshop CS5 fungerar ju inte i Linux! :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fungerar nog i Wine?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nope
<Krawlezt> Inte för Ubuntu
<realubot> Det är klart att Photoshop inte fungerar i Linux annars. Det finns ju inte till Linux.
<Krawlezt> Testar självklart genom Wine
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<Krawlezt> Kollar där
<Krawlezt> # Copying an install from Windows:
<Krawlezt> Där blev det svårt
<Krawlezt> Struntar i Photoshop, får hitta något liknande
<realubot> Jag har aldrig installerat Photoshop i Wine.
<realubot> Jag hade nog anävnt Gimp eller Photoshop i Windows i vbox.
<realubot> *använt
<Krawlezt> Kan inte använda den senaste versionen utav GIMP, så får vänta tills den kommer.
<Krawlezt> Och den nuvarande versionen utav gimp är kass
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag slapp i.a.f. ha med mig badkläde roch nappflaska till mötet på förmedlingen.
<maxjesy> realubot, oj :)
<Krawlezt> Jag är nog för envis med Photoshop, får hitta något annat.
<maxjesy> min sambo är tillbaka från särskolan nu iaf
<realubot> maxjesy: Har hon fått blodad tand at tplugga nu då?
<maxjesy> Krawlezt Corell draw
<maxjesy> kan de vara något?
<realubot> "Två maskerade personer rånade en guldsmedsbutik i centrala Mölndal strax efter klockan tio på måndagsförmiddagen.
<realubot> "
<maxjesy> realubot, vet inte, har inte kollat till henne ännu
<realubot> einand: Varför stoppad edu dom inte?
<realubot> Vad säger ni om att ha en lokal epostklient inbyggd i en webbläsare, bra eller anus?
<maxjesy> känns som en säkerhetsrisk
<maxjesy> och ganska onödigt
<maxjesy> bokmärka gmail räcker
<realubot> Jag gillar inte riktigt Gmail. Jag tänker mig mer Thunderbird/Evolution i Firefox.
<maxjesy> opera har väl epost?
<realubot> Dessutom gillar jag nte att Google har full tillgång till mina mail. Det räcker att BBB och FRA har det.
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag vet inte då jag knappt har använt Opera. Sjunger gör jag inte heller.
<maxjesy> Opera offers an email client built right into your favorite browser. Opera Mail powerfully organizes, indexes, and sorts your messages while transforming your Opera web browser into a complete communication tool.
<Krawlezt> http://ubuntu-se.we.are.anonymous.aninote.com/
<Krawlezt> lol
<realubot> maxjesy: Se där.
<realubot> Det visste jag inte.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hehe.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aja, Ubuntu-se.org var roligt så länge det varade.
<realubot> Vad är #OpUbuntu-se?
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://realubot.we.are.anonymous.aninote.com/
<Krawlezt> :)
<andol> Barre: Ok, inte omöjligt att jag själv tar en sväng förbi Vegas senare i sommar. Något särskilt att rekommendera.
<Krawlezt> andol: Gift dig där :-)
<andol> Krawlezt: Undrar om det var därför Barre var där?
<Krawlezt> andol: Finns mycket man kan göra i Vegas. Festa, Knarka, Ragga brudar och gifta sig.
<Krawlezt> Helst allting på samma gång
<larsemil> festa ragga brudar och gifta sig finns det ju betydligt fler ställen att göra på dock.
<realubot> larsemil: Du gillar Chrome mer än den där populära vad-den-nu-heter webbläsaren i Android?
<larsemil> realubot: ja. chrome är ju desktop chrome mer elle rmindre. den är bra.
<larsemil> realubot: vilken tänker du på? dolphin? opera?
<Krawlezt> opera
<Krawlezt> realubot: Min CPU ligger på 30% när jag spelar HoN
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det gör den rätt i. :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> larsemil: Nej, jag tänker på den där webbläsaren som används på smartphones och som är väldig tpopulär.
<realubot> larsemil: Jag ska se om jag hittar namnet.
<Krawlezt> Firefox/Opera/Chrome?
<realubot> larsemil: Det var nog Dophin jag tänkte på ja.
<realubot> Skyfire verkar också väldigt populär.
<larsemil> fick precis en film bifogad i ett mail. 262mb..
<madbear> varför inte svara med en zip innehållande 1TB nollor? :P
<larsemil> kan skicka en mpeg4 av mig som svar
<andol> larsemil: Kunder som beter sig som kunder nu igen? :)
<realubot> larsemil: Säg upp avtalet med kunden på stubinen.
<realubot> Jag förstår inte varför du accepterar sådana kunder. Ta inte skit larsemil!
<larsemil> vet ju inte om det är skit innan jag sett filmen
<larsemil> kan ju vara en muta
<Barre> andol: jag var där på jobb.. kick-off, så jag hade bara typ en dag ledigt.. spenderade den lediga dagen i en hellikopter over och i grand canyon
 * realubot kräver disciplinerade kunder.
<larsemil> thunderbird klarade inte av den
<larsemil> Barre: du är här så lite sen du bytte jobb. ute och ränner. bah!
<Barre> larsemil: mmm
<andol> Barre: Ahh, att se Grand Canyon från helikopter låter ju iofs inte så dumt.
<realubot> Barre: Stay online. Don't kick-off.
<Barre> realubot: *badadish*
<Barre> andol: helt klart en upplevelse. de lediga timmarna som var över spenderade jag på pokerborden på venician, stratosphare och palazzo.
<realubot> Poker. Det är ju bara bluff.
<andol> Barre: Hur mycket vann/förlorade du då?
<realubot> Sup upp pengarna istället.
<realubot> mer meningsfullt än att spela bort sysadmin-stålarna.
<realubot> Eller köp en ny dator till Phillip för pengarna så han slipper sitta och kompilera sitt PPA på en PIII:a.
<Nafallo> Barre: skaffa android. de har poker apps...
<Nafallo> realubot: hans PPA kompileras i Canonicals datacenter...
<Barre> Nafallo: spelar inte online, bara face2face. Mer spännande och roligare att prata med folk.
<Barre> andol: totalt gick jag ca $840 plus.
<realubot> Barre: Lirade du mot andra personer eller mot banken?
<Nafallo> Barre: hrm. som att du skulle vara social? med pokerface doljer du hur folkskygg du ar? ;-)
<Barre> realubot: poker spelar man mot andra personer (jag vet att det finns pokerliknande spel mot banken, men det är inte poker :P)
<Barre> Nafallo: hahahah
<realubot> Barre: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_Blackjack_Team
<Krawlezt> HoN är sämst!
<realubot> Barre: De tär sant. Jag har dålig koll på kortspel.
 * realubot lägger bara idioten lite då och då.
<itmannen> andol<  En trevlig upplevelse med Opera i mobilen. Snabb
<kodein> det är ju för att andol och pettson klappar servrarna.
<Barre> realubot: du lägger idioten varje kväll du lägger dig? ;P  (hehehe...) *fniss*
 * Barre sköja bara jue
<Nafallo> Barre: nice one :-)
<bamsefar> Meep
<realubot> Banna Barre.
<realubot> Personangrepp.
<realubot> Permban.
<Nafallo> /mode +b realubot!*@*
<itmannen> Aha. Nu är snart ubuntu 12.10 ute som en alpha. 7 juni
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Krawlezt> Banna han på hela internet!
<realubot> Han är ju ändå aldrig här. Spelar bara poker och är ute och flyger på dagarna. Meningslöst att ha honom här.
 * Nafallo kittlar Barre 
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: Spelar du Hon/LoL i Linux?
<itmannen> Och det riktiga släppet blir 18 oktober
 * realubot drar Barre i benet så han trilar ur helikoptern när den hovrar över Grand Canyon.
<realubot> *trillar
<bamsefar> Krawlezt: Nej
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte ens vad det är.
<itmannen> Jag ska hänga på dörren när alpha går att ladda hem
<Krawlezt> Detta var så fint när man var på plats: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FdvSounBLA&feature=share
<itmannen> Bara jag som tycker det är intressant ?
<bamsefar> itmannen: Att köra buggig mjukvara?
<itmannen> bamsefar<  Japp roligt att testa
 * Nafallo funderar pa att fortsatta kora 12.04 pa sin netbook de narmsta 5 aren
 * Krawlezt kommer köra Kubuntu 12.04 tills 12.10 kommer ut
<realubot> Nafallo: Det kommer du knappast vilja om 1-2 år.
<Nafallo> realubot: jassa?
<realubot> Vem vill ha 5 år gamla program i sitt operativsystem?
<Nafallo> o/
<antii> Nafallo: :)
<realubot> man får adda 100 PPA för att ha ett system som är up to date om 5 år.
<antii> låter bra
<Nafallo> om de fungerar.
<Nafallo> realubot: verkar vettigare att uppgradera om det ar up-to-date man vill ha :-P
<Nafallo> sjalv kanner jag mer for ett fungerade system som inte andrar sig mycket.
<larsemil> jag kör ju fortfarande 10.10 på min laptop. Finns INGET jag saknar på den. enda ppa jag har är för ny chromium
<Nafallo> jag menar... en av mina servrar kor fortfarande 8.04 :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Uubntu 12.04 kommer ju inte att innehålla dom senaste programmen i förråden så om man ska använda 12.04 i 5 år så får man inte ha behov av nya version av programmen.
<Nafallo> larsemil: ehrm. 10.10 har inte mycket sakerhetsuppdateringar kvar... du borde uppgradera :-)
<Nafallo> realubot: jag behover ingen ny terminal, nej :-)
<Nafallo> realubot: sa lange empathy fungerar med min ejabberd ar det lugnt ;-)
<Nafallo> ssh lar vara samma pa servrar och netbook oavsett :-P
<Nafallo> de flesta servrarna.
<larsemil> jag hade gärna haft en teminal som liknade det där termkit projektet som vad jag vet aldrig blev något riktigt
<realubot> Nafallo: På ern server kanske men vem vill ha 12.04 desktop i 5 år?
<realubot> Men, men, bättre med för lång supporttid än för kort.
<Nafallo> realubot: pa en server har jag hellre 8.04, 10.04 eller 12.04 sa lange som mojligt :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo, på en server förstår jag det.
<Nafallo> min netbook anvands for 1) surfa, 2) ansluta till servrar ;-)
<Nafallo> firefox kommer de uppgradera till nya versioner... resten kommer fungera minst fram tills jag uppgraderar en server till 14.04 ;-)
<realubot> LibreOffice, film, bildredigering m.m. då?
<Nafallo> film?
<Nafallo> libreoffice kan jag inte tanka mig att jag kommer behova ny version av.
<Nafallo> bildredigering gor jag inte.
<realubot> Vilket sätt är det bästa om man vill ha Ubuntu Server eller base system med enbart CLI men ändå kunna använda t.ex. Firefox, Evince m.m.? Är det Ubuntu base system + Openbox som gäller då eller?
<andol> realubot: Alla använder inte en office-svit dagligen. Själv startar jag väl i snitt libreoffice ett par gånger i månaden, då jag behöver titta på någon fil i fel filformat.
<Nafallo> om du menar att titta pa film sa anvander jag en liten MIPS box med hardvaraacc. for det ;-)
<realubot> MIPS box? :S
<Nafallo> en liten mediabox med en MIPS processor i.
<realubot> Som du kopplar in i? TV:n?
<Nafallo> japp
<kodein> i vägguttaget!
<Nafallo> HDMI och optiskt ljud.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Nafallo> en SATA-slot internt, som jag stoppat en 320GB disk i, tva usb-portar...
<Nafallo> allt man behover typ :-P
<Nafallo> natverksport...
<realubot> Frågan är om Ubuntu Server + Openbox är säkrare än Ubuntu Desktop Edition med Gnome 3?
<realubot> Jag tänker säkerhetshål i GUI.
<Nafallo> openbox = universe = inga sakerhetsuppdateringar
<Nafallo> vet inte hur stor roll det spelar dock
<andol> Nafallo: s/inga/inga garanterade/
<Nafallo> andol: fine
<realubot> Hm, så alla program i universe saknar säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<realubot> Ok, inga garanterade.
<Nafallo> realubot: nej. vad andol sa.
<Nafallo> realubot: Canonical betalar inte sina sakerhetsexperter for att fixa universe ;-)
<andol> realubot: Vad gäller Main så tar Ubuntu/Canonical ett explicit ansvar, medans Universe uppdateras mer på en best-effort basis.
<Nafallo> sa det ar upp till community
<realubot> Vilket är det "säkraste" DE:t?
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> andol: Aha.
<Nafallo> realubot: emacs. det ar i main ;-)
<realubot> Är det ett Desktop Environment?
<Nafallo> det har troligen allt som ett DE har... med ratt plugins :-P
<andol> realubot: Vissa paket, till exempel där det finns Ubuntu-utvecklare som själva använder dem, kan det uppdateras rätt bra. Å andra sidan finns det paket vilka bara uppdateras vid ny release, då det blir ny synk från Debian.
<realubot> Jag undrar vilken Skrivbordsmiljö som är känd för att vara säkrast, Gnome, KDE, LXDE o.s.v.?
<Nafallo> realubot: sakerhetsdistar brukar ga med black-/fluxbox?
<realubot> andol: Det låter lite som att Ubuntu med program från universe är fullt av säkerhetshål, typ.
<Nafallo> . o O ( om inte det andrats... )
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<realubot> Nu ska jag ringa Arbetsförmedlingen. Ska jag hälsa från er?
<Nafallo> hrm. jag maste fortsatta packa. ska hem till civilisationen snart.
<realubot> Nafallo: Är du också i Grand Canyon?
<realubot> Arbetsförmedlingen svarar inte. Dom har fullt upp med att förmedla jobb.
<realubot> Nä, här blir inga barn gjorda.
<Nafallo> realubot: mycket varre an sa... SVERIGE
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad ska du här å göra?
<Nafallo> realubot: aka hem? :-P
<realubot> Har vi inte sagt till dig att hålla dig borta från det här landet?
<realubot> Nafallo: Du har ju sagt att London är ditt hem. Hur ska du ha det?
<realubot> Slnger engelsmännen ut dig nu?
 * realubot har inte tid att snacka skit här längre för han ska ut och flyga helikopter över Slottskogen.
<Krawlezt> Ska du?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. :) Det ska jag inte.
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har varit i Sverige nagra dagar. det enda kvar ar att packa for att aka hem.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jaha.
<realubot> Now I get it.
<realubot> Ni betalar så dåligt för mitt sällskap så jag drar nu, bbl.
<Nafallo> right. allt som ar kvar att packa ar netbook, telefon och laddare till dem
<Nafallo> realubot: bra. stick. försvinn!
<realubot> Nafallo: Skaffa dig en Ultrabook istället för den där löjliga netbooken du springer runt med.
<Nafallo> realubot: jag tycker om min netbook :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Den är barnslig.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<Nafallo> den ar kraftig nog for vad jag anvander den till.
<Nafallo> i.e. ansluta till storre maskiner :-P
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<Nafallo> hej svejs
 * phnom hittade just vintage mode i sublime2, came buckets.
<larsemil> phnom: sublime2 > vim?
<phnom> larsemil: Man får alla vi-keybindings med vintage mode :D
<phnom> Det var det enda jag saknade
<itmannen> Jag är dålig idag så nu blir det sängläge ett tag igen. Försök klara er utan mig så gott det går
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ska försöka hålla lite koll på kanalbarnen under tiden. Krya på dig.
<defektz> tjohej
<Whiskey> NÃ¥gon som kollat in Alcatrz?
<Whiskey> NÃ¥gon som kollat in Alcatraz?
<defektz> jupp
<kodein> Jag såg The Rock, med Nic Cage och Sean Connery.
<defektz> sådär
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> Är ju så sjukt bra :=)
<Osian> NÃ¥gon som vet en bra dc++ hubb??
<andol> Osian: Hur definierar du en bra dc++ hubb?
<Osian> Söker en hubb lista med adresser till bra hubbar
<Osian> Värkar bra städat på nätet med sådana tyver
<kodein> försöker du insinuera att DC fortfarande är nåt som används?
<larsemil> för linuxdistros?
<Osian> Om ni vet något bättre så provar jag gärna de
<kodein> jag har hört att irkk är en bättre chat
<Osian> Mins bara att dc++ var bra för ett antal år sendan både som chatta och annat
<bamsefar> delhage: Vaken? ;)
<Osian> God natt
<Silasle> NÃ¥n som kan java?
<madbear> kanske
<madbear> :P
<larsemil> madbear kan!
<larsemil> äh han hann före
<Silasle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/942506/
<phnom> !ask > Silasle
<ubot2> Silasle, please see my private message
<Silasle> Där klagar eclipse på error: No resource identifier found for attribute 'installLocation' in package 'android'
<phnom> Silasle: Det där är inte Java :p
<madbear> haha :D
<madbear> xml
<Silasle> Mjo, har med java att göra iallafall
<phnom> Nä
<phnom> :p
<Silasle> Behövs för att bygga androidpaketet, som är skrivet i java
<phnom> Silasle: Kollat så att installLocation finns för ditt target?
<Silasle> Står "android:installLocation="auto">"
<Silasle> Borde väl funka?
<phnom> Silasle: Finns bara från 8 och högre
<phnom> Och ditt är satt till 6
<Silasle> Hade den på 15 förut, samma sak
<phnom> Silasle: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7750702/installlocation-identifier-not-found-in-eclipse-android-package
<Silasle> Har sett det, men gör ingen som helst skillnad
<phnom> Kört clean?
<Silasle> Menar du med det? Ny Androidmanifest eller köra nån build clean?
<phnom> build clean
<Silasle> Hmm, hur gör man det i eclipse? (nybörjare med java/androidprogrammering ;) )
<phnom> Finns nog i menyn, vet inte, jag brukar inte sitta i Eclipse.
<phnom> Silasle: Funkar bättre nu?
<delhage> bamsefar: ja
<bamsefar> delhage: JAg lagade. :)
<Silasle> phnom: Nä, hittade en clean project-knapp. Men den gjorde inget
<Silasle> *hjälpte inget
<Silasle> Tar och lär mig java från grunden istället :D
<phnom> Det där har fortfarande inget med Java att göra ^^ Antar att du provade med target=8 nu när du cleanade också?
<Silasle> Hehe, jag vet att det är ett xml dokument. Och ja, jag testade det
<itmannen> Nu är det "Livet på nätet" på svt2
<phibxr> Något sevärt?
<hexabit> itmannen: Är det en dokumentär? :)
<itmannen> Jo en dokumentär
<hexabit> Kul! Den ska jag se när jag kommer hem. Tack för tipset!
<itmannen> Den finns säkert på svt play
<hexabit> itmannen: Ja det borde den göra. Håller tummarna :)
<Krawlezt> Tips på roligt spel: Travian
<Silasle> Krawlezt: Man tröttnar om några veckor :)
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Jaja, har nästan vunnit en sesong så vet att man tröttnat.
<Krawlezt> tröttar*
<Haffe> Allt är förgängligt.
<itmannen> Nu är det hög tid att hämta frun vid flyget. Och tur är det för jag håller på att svälta ihjäl
<Markk> Kan du inte laga mat själv itmannen?
<Silasle> Tur att hon inte läser här :p
<itmannen> Markk<  Nä det är dåligt med den kunsakpen
<itmannen> Adjö för nu
<Markk> mm
<phibxr> sudo apt-get install dinner
<Markk> Jag lagar mat lika ofta som flickvännen min.
<Markk> Krawlezt: säsong*
<maxjesy> jag lagar alltid mat
<maxjesy> nyss gjorde jag tortillias
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Varför fungerar inte mitt ljudkort helt plötsligt?
<maxjesy> så jävla tjock blev jag
<mewtwo> jag kan inte laga mat. :) tur att det bara är jag som måste äta det jag väl får till.
<maxjesy> kvinnan har förlorat sitt kall
 * realubot ska laga mat SJÄLV nu.
<maxjesy> tänk va bra om mewtwo och realubot var sambos
<mewmin> =) (=
<realubot> maxjesy: Why?
<maxjesy> realubot, du kunde laga mat till henne, hon ge dig barn
<maxjesy> sen kunde ni vara en lycklig familj
<mewmin> nädu, inga kids här inte
 * realubot spänner musklerna för mewmin.
<realubot> mewmin: Imponerad?
<mewmin> mitt hjärta tillhör redan någon
<Krawlezt> Laga mat är lätt, man blandar det som är gott och tillagar det.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, yes
<mewmin> idag blev det svart quinoa, ugnsstekt kycklingklubba och sås på creme fraiche, hönsbuljong och dragon.
<mewmin> det var faktiskt gott.
<Krawlezt> Och du säfger att du inte kan laga mat?
<maxjesy> emo-style
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/15291-intel-core-i7-3770k-och-core-i5-3570k
<mewmin> mest för att när jag gör något jag inte har recept på så blir det skit. men följa instruktioner har jag inget problem med
<phibxr> Krawlezt, konsten med matlagning är att blanda ingredienser som smakar helvete var för sig till något som smakar fantastiskt. :P
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15342-nvidia-raknar-ned-till-geforce-gtx-690
<Krawlezt> phibxr: Haha! :)
<Krawlezt> Blandade salt och gröt häromdagen, blev inte som jag trodde :(
<phibxr> Krawlezt, well, du uppfyllde det första steget där åtminstone. friskt vågat, saltgröt vunnet. \o/
<mewmin> lite salt funkar bra i gröt, har mamma lärt mig.
<Krawlezt> Ja men jag trodde det var socker, så jag tog mycket salt.
<Krawlezt> Blev ju inte som jag trodde
<mewmin> hai phibxr btw
<phibxr> mewmin, hoj. tror inte att jag har sett dig här inne på ett par år nu igen. antar att vi sprungit om varandra. :P
<mewmin> phibxr: pmade dig så vi inte spammar kanalen med att utbyta några ord
 * phibxr firar.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, din processor står sig inte så bra i testerna
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Tycker jag nog
<Krawlezt> Förövrigt, ska inskaffa mig 4GB till.
<Krawlezt> Hostname: Sunshine - OS: Linux 3.2.0-23-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - CPU: 4 x Intel Core i5-2500K (3301.000 MHz) - Processes: 177 - Uptime: 21h 49m - Users: 4 - Load Average: 1.49 - Memory Usage: 1163.13MB/3840.76MB (30.28%) - Disk Usage: 31.82GB/928.56GB (3.43%)
<Krawlezt> Ska satsa på uptime 1v nu
<mewmin> :o
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, njae, vilka tester kollar du?
<mewmin> heh, har 75 dar på min laptop
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Sweclockers, tycker i5an står sig bra. Kanske inte emot dom kommando CPU'sen.
<Krawlezt> mewmin: 75dar? :o
<mewmin> dagar
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, jaja. den är ju inte sämst men, tänk dig vad du kunde köpt istället för lite extra pengar
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Du har tur att vårt kluster ligger nere.
<Haffe> Annars hade jag också börjat spruta ur mig sysinfo.
<maxjesy> uptime kostar bara pengar
<maxjesy> helt onödigt om datorn inte används
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Var inte i behov utav bättre.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, framförhållning :)
<phibxr> maxjesy, nu kanske hårdvaran har förbättrats på senare år, men det sista jag minns är att uppstarten av en dator är det mest energiineffektiva stadiet.
<maxjesy> du kan väl byta upp dig iofs
<maxjesy> phibxr, tror inte onödig uptime drar mindre än onödiga uppstarter
<maxjesy> visst, ingen av oss har fakta, så vi släpper det
<maxjesy> jag orkar inte iaf hitta någon
<phibxr> maxjesy, kan vara en gammal övervintrande myt bara. har aldrig hittat någon fakta som ger stöd för det heller. :P
<maxjesy> phibxr, om vi säger så här, min netbook har ca 12 timmar batteri
<maxjesy> om jag stänger av den efter 6 timmar och startar upp den igen efter 3 dygn och använder den då
<maxjesy> då har jag 6 timmar kvar
<maxjesy> om den bara står och idlar är batteriet slut
<maxjesy> det borde även gälla damsugare, diskmaskiner och stationära datorer
<maxjesy> säkert vattenfall som kom med den där myten :)
<phibxr> maxjesy, om du slår på och av den kontinuerligt misstänker jag att batteriet räcker mindre än sex timmar, men jag orkar inte bevisa det. :D
<maxjesy> phibxr, ja, de klart, varje gång man lämnar datorn kanske det inte är värt det.
<maxjesy> men under säg, 2 månader uptime
<maxjesy> kunde man nog sparat en och annan kilowatt hour
<mewmin> vet inte, jag sätter min i viloläge
<mewmin> kan väl inte dra så mycket
<maxjesy> phibxr, dessutom så slits ju fläktar osv onödigt
<Krawlezt> Hm, orolig för mina temeraturer i datorn.
<maxjesy> det känns som de enda som tjänar på uptime är el-leverantörer och hårdvarutillverkare
<johanbr> en dator drar definitivt mer under boot än när den är igång
<Krawlezt> När jag kollar på stream så börjar den hacka och gå i slowmotion, beror det på grafikkortet eller upplösningen?
<johanbr> iaf så länge man inte kodar om video eller 3d-renderar eller nåt sånt
<maxjesy> beror väl på stream också
<Krawlezt> Det händer aldrig annars, tittar t.e.x på film nu. Youtube fungerar också
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, you can put the blame on ubuntu
<maxjesy> i windows hade du säkerligen inte upplevt det
<Krawlezt> Då kan jag lika gärna skylla mitt föredetta spelberoende på.
<Krawlezt> Samt mina dåliga betyg :)'
<maxjesy> jojo, men det är ju windows 7 eller vista då
<Krawlezt> Windows 7 och Windows Xp
<maxjesy> du kan ju inte skylla på 8:an iaf
<johanbr> Krawlezt, om det är flash är det säkert adobes fel
<maxjesy> eller linux som inte har fler användare, så adobe faktiskt kan bry sig lite mer än att fisa i rymden
<Krawlezt> Nej det är Steams fel.
<maxjesy>  STEAM?
<Krawlezt> Steampowered
<Krawlezt> Counter Strike 1.6*
<maxjesy> steam är nice
<johanbr> ja, i så fall är det väl deras fel
<Krawlezt> Inte efter 16timmar i 8månader.
<Krawlezt> Inte efter 16timmar/dag i 8månader.
<phibxr> Krawlezt, driver du din dator med ånga så förstår jag att den blir lite ljummen.
<maxjesy> phibxr, han har säkert ett externt ånglok i sina föräldrars sovrum
<phibxr> maxjesy, nu då vi ändå talar om energieffektiva lösningar här inne. \o/
<Krawlezt> phibxr: Vad menar du med det?
<maxjesy> haha
<maxjesy> !pung
<ubot2> Factoid 'pung' not found
<Krawlezt> Hm, ska nog inskaffa mig en skärm om 17dagar.
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/produkt/2203350/benq-tft-24-g2450
<Silasle> Inte helt fel pris på den där :)
<itmannen> Äntligen. Hemgjorda hamburgare puttrar på spisen :)
<Krawlezt> Värt att köpa? Har 1000kr att lägga på skärm.
<maxjesy> p
<maxjesy> [[8-1e545qw54qd4d567
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, du får nog inget bättre för de pengarna iaf
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ inhandlar vi den, hoppas den finns kvar4
<Krawlezt> !20:27 < Krawlezt> Inte efter 16timmar i 8månader.
<ubot2> Krawlezt: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxjesy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010589666/samsung-syncmaster-s27a950d-27-wide-tft-led-120hz-black-silver/
<maxjesy> blev galet sugen på den
<M4kish> Shit det var billigt, den kostar mig 1295 i ink?p...
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> För Er som använder gnome-do eller liknande..........vad fasicken kallas det på svenska?
<Umeaboy> Dockande fält?
<M4kish> Krawlezt, k?r sj?lv G2750, helt ok sk?rmar f?r l?g peng..
<phibxr> Umeaboy, tänker du på själva dockdelen? I OS X kallas det bara Docka, tror jag.
<Umeaboy> phibxr: Ja, men kolla här: http://www.mediafire.com/?dt2g6d7859h7lc6
<Umeaboy> Dock Manager.
<Umeaboy> Rad 36.
<Umeaboy> Inget sammanhang där.
<Umeaboy> Måste dra. Ska en sväng till Coop.
<Umeaboy> Är tillbaka senare.
<Umeaboy> Kanske via mobilen.
<Krawlezt> Bara för M4kish åäö blev konstiga?
<Krawlezt> Förövrigt, hur söker man program i Kubuntu? I Ubuntu fanns det software center.
<Krawlezt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943027/
<realubot> Krawlezt: apt-cache search <keyword>
<realubot> Krawlezt: apt-cache search -n <keyword>
<realubot> Om dubara vill söka på namnet.
<Krawlezt> Åh så glömde jag cache, måste komma igång igen
<antii> Krawlezt: sudo apt-get install lib32stdc++6 lib32gcc1 && dpkg -i skype...
<antii> :O)
<Krawlezt> Tackar antii
<antii> Krawlezt: vänj dig med cli istället för grafiskt skit så bliru leet
<Krawlezt> antii: Försöker kommer igång med Linus igen, går hyfsat bra :)
<antii> s/x
<phibxr> Umeaboy, ah, ja, jag kan se att den kan vara lite knepig att översätta.
<Krawlezt> s/x?
<antii> Tre dagar kvar! :D
<coobra> till ?
<antii> *buntu 12.04
<coobra> ojjda
<antii> dag å byta ut 10.04 då :D
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> :D
<Nafallo> precis. byt /innan/ alla andra forsoker byta samtidigt ;-)
<maxjesy> antii, ska du ha 12:an då?
<maxjesy> eller är det en anledning att gå på brännvinet?
<Umeaboy> phibxr: Så hur gör jag då?
<phibxr> Umeaboy, Ptja, det svåra är väl att det refereras till Dock Manager på flera ställen i filen antar jag.
<phibxr> Umeaboy, Så det blir ju nästan som ett egennamn.
<Umeaboy> "Hanterare av dockat fält" ?
<Umeaboy> Är det grammatiskt korrekt?
<Umeaboy> phibxr: ^^
<Silasle> Dockhanterare?
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/101-skarmar-och-tv-apparater/1107423-koprad-vilken-skarm/
<Umeaboy> Hantera dockor?
<phibxr> Umeaboy, Det är grammatiskt korrekt, och minst lika krystat. ;D
<Umeaboy> hehehehe
<phibxr> Umeaboy, Faktiskt är Dockhanterare det närmsta jag kan komma också. :P
<phibxr> Umeaboy, Att göra Docka som en allmänt vedertagning översättning av Dock var en idé som någon borde släpas ut i gränden och skjutas över.
<phibxr> Umeaboy, Även om det är en helt korrekt översättning. :P
<Umeaboy> Jo, men inte fasicken säger man Docka till en sådan sak.
<Umeaboy> Ta gnome-do som exempel.
<Umeaboy> Jag säger dockat fält.
<Silasle> Problemet med svenska på tekniska prylar. Det låter för det mesta bara skrattretande :D
<phibxr> Umeaboy, Google Translate föreslår Dock <-> Förhörsbås och Manager <-> Direktör, ergo Förhörsbåsdirektör!
<Umeaboy> Silasle: Ja.
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<Silasle> Gokväll Ezim :)
<phibxr> Får vi som bara är måndagströtta känna oss hälsade också? :P
<Umeaboy> Någon mer som har Spotify här som gärna lyssnar på en & annan lugnare låt lite nu & då?
<niklaswe> Just nu är det helt tyst här :)
<Umeaboy> niklaswe: Ja, jag hör mig själv prata.
<Umeaboy> Men då är jag ju i mitt huvud också.
<Ezim> Silasle, tjenis. allt väl?
<Silasle> Mjo, bråkar lite med java. Och läggdags snart :)
<niklaswe> Umeaboy: ah :)
<Ezim> Silasle, läggdags snart här med :).
<Umeaboy> Silasle: Java ska man dricka, inte bråka med.
<Umeaboy> Däremot Mocka kan man göra.
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<Silasle> Vill varken dricka eller koda java :p Men man är ju så illa tvungen om man vill göra nåt till android
<maxjesy> damn, windows måste startas om för att avinstallera internetexplorer
<maxjesy> ett minus i windows
<Silasle> Nu funkar äntligen min app, så då är det väl bäst att gå och lägga sig innan man råkar förstöra nåt igen :D
<Silasle> Sen har man ju nationellt prov i svenska imorrn också :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/101-skarmar-och-tv-apparater/1107423-koprad-vilken-skarm/
<Ezim> Krawlezt, http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-gimp-28-on-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<Ezim> Silasle, du går i gym?
<Silasle> Ezim: Första året
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Tackar
<Ezim> Silasle, redan kodar? :)
<Ezim> Silasle, it-nörd :).
<Silasle> Tror nog jag började lite smått redan i sexan/sjuan :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, np. antog att du :) inte har ork kompilera gimp från källkod.
<Krawlezt> :D
<Umeaboy> Den enda kodningen jag har gjort är enklare java-skript.
<Umeaboy> Roligt var det.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) du kan ju fråga Philip5. han har ju sin värsting burk :).
<Silasle> Hehe, nörd=anledningen till att man går natur ;)
<Umeaboy> Typ rullande text i en ruta.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Vänta, är detta 2.8 = det nyaste?
<Ezim> Silasle, bra grejer. gick själv natur. dock var det natur natur. natur dator var jobbiga typer.
<Ezim> riktiga datanördar som gilla lana och massa manga
<Ezim> spelade konstiga kortspel
<Silasle> Finns bara natur-natur och natur-sam numera
<Ezim> :) dock slog jag dom i schack
<Silasle> Var gick du?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, yes. dock är det rc.
<Ezim> Silasle, :) natur natur.
<Silasle> Stad :p
<Ezim> Silasle, natur miljö tog folk som inte orka fysik b.
<Ezim> Silasle, :) hemligt.
<Silasle> Verkar ha funnits en del att välja på förr :)
<Ezim> Silasle, jepp det var bättre förr :).
<Silasle> Uppsala? Du verkar sitta på en uu-adress iallafall ;)
<Ezim> Silasle, jepp pluggar i uu.
<Silasle> De konstiga spel och datanördarna går teknik numera, så dem slipper vi :D
<Ezim> Silasle, härligt.
<Ezim> Silasle, det var nog 1 av orsaken att mitt intresse för burkar under gymnasiet var svalt.
<Ezim> även om man "behärska" grunderna då i windows.
<Silasle> Skolan kör ju fortfarande xp på de flesta datorerna...
<Ezim> Silasle, :) jag har alltid varit mer sportnörd än burknörd. nog därför jag inte fungerade ihop med dessa mysko typer. men nu är jag bland :) it-nördar här. ironiskt. :)
<itmannen> Ezim<  Godafton unge man. Är läget stabilt?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) stabilt. mår farbror itmannen bra?
<itmannen> Ezim<  Ska inte klaga. Har sovit 1,5 timmar
<Ezim> itmannen, det var lite.
<itmannen> Ezim<  Nja men jag ska lägga mig igen efter Benidorm på TV
<Ezim> itmannen, vad är benidorm?
<itmannen> Ezim<  En TV-serie om en turistort. Bara tok :)
<Ezim> itmannen, okej. har inte många kanaler. :)
<Umeaboy> Har Ni sett den nya TV-serien med Chevy Chase & Beverly D'Angelo?
<itmannen> Ezim<  Den går på kanal 7. Ganske festlig serie
<Umeaboy> Den baserad på Ett päron till farsa-familjen.
<Umeaboy> är
<Ezim> itmannen, sorry jag har ej. ne nu ska man lägga sig.
<itmannen> Nä
<einand> kinas premiärminister är i stan
<einand> fick en massa bilder
<einand> en konvoj med 30-40 bilar och poliser
<Umeaboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObwFosm6ExU
<itmannen> Ezim< Ha de
<Umeaboy> einand: Så mycket för att ta emot en person?
<Umeaboy> Vem skulle vilja döda honom?
<Ezim> itmannen, detsamma.
<einand> typ de flesta kinser
<Silasle> Och ännu fler amerikaner :p
<Umeaboy> OK så man får ta ihjäl vem som helst? Cooolt!!!!
<Umeaboy> Undrar om man ska ta & släppa en fjärt ändå.
 * itmannen längtar till 7 juni
<Umeaboy> Det blir ju som en atombomb ändå.
<einand> Umeaboy: vi sa en person, inte massmord
<Umeaboy> Ja, men när man väl har påbörjat något så måste man avsluta det.
<Umeaboy> Alltså måste man döda alla.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Silasle> Äh, jag går nog och lägger mig innan ni börjar mörda kineser hej villt :D Gonatt på er!
<Umeaboy> God natt.
<Umeaboy> Sov gott.
<Umeaboy> einand: Kika gärna på klippet.
<Umeaboy> Jag tror du skulle gilla det.
<Umeaboy> Ganska kul att de överdriver allt i det.
<itmannen> Vän av ordning frågar sig då. Varför väntar jag på att det ska bli 7 juni. Jo då släppps första alpha av 12.10
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Varför vänta tills dess? Du kan ju skriva sudo update-manager -d & trycka Enter.
<maxjesy> Philip5, tjena, satt du där och deppa i användarlistan utan att man såg det
<maxjesy> hur går det med datorn?
<itmannen> Umeaboy<  Nja den finns ju inte ute än
<einand> Välkomen att se mina första "planerade" fotografier ;)
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/qO9w7#0
<einand> oplanerade
<einand> menar jag
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, du vill inte köpa en begagnad skärm istället?
<maxjesy> jag har en HP 2010i över
<itmannen> Nu verkar kanalen blivit som dödens väntrum
<Krawlezt> Nej, vi nattvandrare är fortfarnade uppe
<Krawlezt> Ska gå ut men återkommer
<niklaswe> undra om man ska sova snart kanske..
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du hjälpa mig
<itmannen> Det var en kort nattvandring må jag säga :)
<Krawlezt> Tillbaka!
<Krawlezt> En kvarts promenad så här på kvällen är mysigt
<itmannen> 11 minuter för att vara exakt
<propus> *RAAAAAP*
<maxjezy> någon annan kanske kan svara på frågan istället
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Ojdå, fick jag bara vara ute 10min för dig? :)
<maxjezy> 1/2.3" vad är det i milimeter?
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Du får vara ute så länge du vill  för mig
<Krawlezt> Tack
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Vilka distros kör du nudå? Förutom Ubuntu 12.04
<itmannen> Men som nattvandrare lär du inte hinna rädda några vilsna själar
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Jag har just nu bara kubuntu 12.04 samt ubuntu 12.04
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. Har också Kubuntu 12.04, helt underbart!
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Sen bukar jag även testa lite olika i Oracle VB
<Krawlezt> Aha, ok.
<itmannen> Nog för idag. lev och må folket
<Krawlezt> gn
<propus> Jiiihaa!
<propus> Krawlezt: hur går de med ny datorn?.. =)
<Umeaboy> Någon här som vet om man kan bygga en egen bärbar dator själv?
<Umeaboy> Alltså........allt förutom moderkortet då.
<Umeaboy> Att plocka ihop till en.
<Umeaboy> Som man gör med en stationär.
<propus> Umeaboy: ska väl finnas laptops som man kan byta grafikkort som kör sli/crossfirex men dom är väldigt dyra..
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, klart du kan bygga en egen
<Umeaboy> OK.
<maxjezy> it's all about skills
<Umeaboy> Jag vet ju att man kan byta hårddisk & minne.
<maxjezy> du kan byta ut ganska mycket
<Umeaboy> Och även CD/DVD/Bluray-spelaren.
<maxjezy> frågan är, vad kan man inte byta ut?
<Umeaboy> Men hur fasicken får man fram vad en bärbar klarar av maximalt då? Att köra en live-skiva ja, men....................
<maxjezy> och, bygga en helt från scratch går ju också
<propus> har man en trevlig lödstation så kan man byta ut de mesta :P
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Jasså?
<Umeaboy> Hur?
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, ta alla minsta PC komponenter
<Umeaboy> Ja, men var hittar man delar då?
<maxjezy> en skärm
<maxjezy> bygg ihop lådan med skärmen
<Umeaboy> Alltså moderkort till bärbara.
<maxjezy> du tar ett moderkort som är designat för en minidator
<maxjezy> alltså, vill du ha en bra bärbar så är det helt dumt att bygga själv
<maxjezy> men vill du labba, så why not
<maxjezy> bygg den i en snygg portfölj?
<Umeaboy> Jag vet ju att det finns Raspberry Pi, men det är ju menat som en utvecklingsdator för att koda med.
<maxjezy> då kan du ha fett batteri med
<maxjezy> typ 3-4 ggr så mycket power
<maxjezy> http://www.branderson.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/laptop.JPG
<maxjezy> den illustrerar ganska bra vad jag menar
<maxjezy> inte det snyggaste men
<einand> maxjezy: tuff
<maxjezy> einand, ellerhur
<maxjezy> vädigt bärbar och man kan ha feta processorn och 16 gb ram om man vill
<maxjezy> flera hårddiskar
<einand> maxjezy: när får man se min film trackad då?
<maxjezy> einand, justja
<maxjezy> jag har trackat en annan film
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psBXxlHWCIw
<maxjezy> där ser du exempel på hur det blir när man har dålig kamera
<einand> maxjezy: senaste du la ut, så faller skuggan fel
<maxjezy> jo, jag har inte lagt belysning alls rätt på någon av dem
<einand> maxjezy: skall jag göra något enklare åt dig, i samma stil som den du gjorde där?
<maxjezy> och problemet är att jag renderat i blender internal
<maxjezy> inte cycles
<maxjezy> dvs, blenders nya
<maxjezy> då blir ju resultatet mer verkligt
<maxjezy> jo, filma rummet där du satt och testa ljudet
<einand> maxjezy: är det svårt att tracka
<maxjezy> einand, nej, jag kan göra en tutorial
<maxjezy> det är skitsimpelt
<maxjezy> och skitskog
<maxjezy> skoj
<einand> sova nu iaf
<maxjezy> yes, nn!
<maxjezy> bra kamera, bra track!
<maxjezy> if you love someone, set it free, if it comes back, its yours
<maxjezy> ""
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=V39JFjexSUk
<maxjezy> spola fram en minut
<maxjezy> helt sjuuuukt
<maxjezy> realubot, pluggar du?
<maxjezy> om man koplar in en extern skärm i en laptop med ubuntu 12.04
<maxjezy> kommer den automatiskt byta, eller måste man böka som förr?
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-24
<maxjezy> googles sökmotor har fått en dragkedja
<maxjezy> fasiken va nice
<johanbr> maxjezy, beror nog på vilket grafikkort och vilken drivrutin du har
<maxjezy> johanbr, okej, för jag blev förvånad över att windows bytte automatiskt och inte strulade som jag normalt är van vid
<maxjezy> på netbooken
<maxjezy> på tjejens netbook händer inte det, fast hon har nog ubuntu 10.någonting
<johanbr> Intel och ATI funkar nog bäst för sånt
<maxjezy> tror båda netbooks använder samma grafikkort
<maxjezy> intel gma någonting
<johanbr> aha, poulsbo-fanskapet... då vet jag inte
<johanbr> alla intelkort utom just det funkar utmärkt under linux
<johanbr> men numera finns det visst en öppen drivrutin för det, så det kanske funkar bättre nu
<maxjezy> tycker bilden funkat bra hela tiden
<maxjezy> INTEL GMA 945 är det i båda
<maxjezy> någon som sett Southpark - i should never have gone ziplining?
<johanbr> maxjezy, GMA 945 ska funka utan problem
<johanbr> den borde autodetektera monitorer utan problem... det är gma-500 som är poulsbo-skräpet
<maxjezy> okej, ska nog blåsa datorn och köra in 12X sen
<maxjezy> se om det funkar bättre
<maxjezy> nu måste hon gå in i skärminställningar, bocka ur en skärm, aktivera den andra, apply och keep settings
<realubot> maxjezy: Pluggar?
<maxjezy> ja, lär dig saker
<maxjezy> så du inte slösar mer tid
<realubot> Nej, jag la mig för att vila kl. 22. Ställde klockan på 23, vaknade kl 2.
<realubot> Varför lurar man sig själv att man ska vila en timma några timmar innan normal sänggång?
<realubot> *vila en timma
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sprar några månader tilll och köp den här istället: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=955003
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dina skärmar som du länkar till på Sweclockers är TN-paneler. Dell-skärmen jag länkar till är en e-IPS-panel. Det ska vara mycket bättre bild och trevligt om du ska redigera bilder, titta på film e.t.c.
<realubot> Dock så kanske skärmen har för dålig responstid för FPS-spel.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du verkligen måst eha en skärm för en tusenlapp (och inte 1800-2000 kr) så föreslår jag den här: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/151406-benq_24_tft_g2450
<realubot> Den finns med bland dina förslag. Dock så vet jag ingenting om skärmen mer än att det är en TN-panel och att den ligger bra till på Prisjakt. That's it.
<realubot> Tänk på att dom du har en 24"-skärm med en viss upplösning så kommer den att ha större pixelstorlek än en 22" med samma upplsöning. Det gör att bilden riskerar att se sämre ut på 24" än på 22".
<realubot> Det är tveskamt om det är värt att köpa en billig 24-tummare. Det är nog bättre att satsa på en prisvärd 22-tummare, t.ex. Dell-skärmen som jag länkade till.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade satsat på den här om jag skulle ha köpt en 24-tummare: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=946255
<realubot> Och skickar träkningen till maxjezy. ;)
<realubot> *skickat
<maxjezy> realubot, betalar du halva så betalar jag halva
<realubot> Haha, sure, om du betalar först. ;)
<realubot> Nej, jah har inte råd med några skärmar. :)
<realubot> *jag
<realubot> Du får stå för kalaset.
<realubot> maxjezy: Tänk på att du ska köpa ny dator till Phillip också så du får inte lägga för många kronor på Krawlezt skärm.
<realubot> Låstatusmoderkort säger jag om Phillips moderkort som bara lägger av.
<maxjesy> näe, de har jag inte råd med :)
<realubot> Tur att man inte är gamer så att man har råd arr ha dator.
<realubot> *att
<maxjesy> jo, gamer skärmar är dyra
<realubot> Nja, TN-paneler rekommenderas ju till gamers och dom är ju billiga.
<realubot> e-IPS-paneler är ju dyrare om man ser till kr/tum.
<realubot> Jag tänker mer på grafikkort och övrig hårdvara.
<realubot> maxjezy: Spelar du några "seriösa" spel eller är det mest Tuxkart som får ditt grafikkort att gå varmt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Läst detta? https://www.flashback.org/t1257987
<maxjesy> realubot, jag har testat ett par spel
<maxjesy> alla har flytit extremt fint
<maxjesy> känns som att spela på konsol
<realubot> Krawlezt: Här ser du en sammansfattning av fördelar och nackdelar med olika paneltyper: http://reviews.cnet.com/2719-7610_7-200-2.html
<maxjesy> ska dock köpa en större tv att ha att spela på med handkontroll istället för mus/tangentbord
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om man inte lirar spel som kräver riktigt snabb uppdatering av bilden så är e-IPS bäst men som du har sett i länkarna: "Expensive (e-IPS are more "medium price," however)"
<maxjesy> realubot va tror du om denna http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010461710/hp-zr30w-30-wide-tft-black-gray/?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<propus> nice skärm maxjesy :P
<propus> maxjesy: du som kan de där med bilder... hur gör man en rörlig bild?
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag vet inte. Jag har noll koll på skärmar i den prisklassen.
<realubot> propus: Animation!
<propus> animation.. förlåt :P
<realubot> propus: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animering
<realubot> maxjesy: Testat alla dessa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293798
<maxjesy> propus, man sätter ihop bilder i en följd, renderar dem till valfritt format och sen spelar upp det i en mediaspelare eller något
<maxjesy> är det gif animation du tänker dig?
<propus> Joo gif :)
<maxjesy> lätt att göra säkert i både photoshop och gimp
<propus> Okej.. då ska jag bara klura ut hur och vart man börjar :P
<maxjesy> lättast är nog att söka på typ, gif animation gimp
<maxjesy> eller photoshop
<maxjesy> ska du tex, animera en streckgubbe så använder du dig av lager, så du ser igenom det lagret du målar på till det som var förra bilden
<maxjesy> så du inte börjar på ett "vitt papper" varje gång
<maxjesy> och får klura ut, skala, position och rotation varje gång
<realubot> Typ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9_HwRcd1A
<propus> ok
<maxjesy> finns program för att sammanlänka bilderna också
<maxjesy> speciellt för gif
<maxjesy> men, det beror ju helt på vad det är för animation man ska göra också vilket program som gör det bäst
<maxjesy> en blandning är nog alltid bäst
<maxjesy> tex, mypaint för ritande, blender för 3d och gimp för sammanfogandet
<realubot> Skapar inte Blender animationer direkt?
<maxjesy> jo, fast inte gif vad jag tror iaf
<maxjesy> har inte blender på denna dator
<realubot> maxjesy: Hur går det med Blender? Blir det några barn gjorda när du använder programmet?
<maxjesy> realubot, jorå
<maxjesy> inget seriöst ännu
<realubot> maxjesy: Kör du med något annat då? Typ 3D Max eller vad det heter?
<realubot> Du snackad eju något om att göra en film?
<realubot> *tecknad film
<maxjesy> näe, ibland lite zBrush för sculpt
<maxjesy> eller sculptris
<realubot> Ok. Varför använder du inte dom "stora" programmen då?
<maxjesy> blender är ju stort
<realubot> Och varför använder du inte BLender i Windows?
<maxjesy> jo de gör jag :)
<realubot> Jo, jag menar dom stora kommersiella programmen.
<maxjesy> för att blender har bättre dokumentation
<maxjesy> och utvecklas snabbare
<maxjesy> antar att stora företag får ger feedback till tex maya
<maxjesy> hur de vill ha det
<maxjesy> men, enskilda individer, har nog svårt att påverka
<maxjesy> där är det tvärtom för blender, hittar du på något så är det inte helt omöjligt att det blir så
<maxjesy> dessutom är blender bredare än de andra programmen
<maxjesy> har en stark video editor
<maxjesy> tracker
<maxjesy> renderare
<maxjesy> spelmotor
<maxjesy> phyton
<maxjesy> tror även de kommersiela företagen kommer börja använda blender mer o mer
<realubot> maxjesy: Det är ju det som är Open Source. :)
<maxjesy> realubot, det är få program som har den utvecklingen som blender har inom open source
<maxjesy> heltidsanstälda kodare osv
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag hade gärna varit duktig på 3d men orkar inte lära mig. Det tar ju en evighet och kräver massor av energi för att bli ett 3d-proffs.
<realubot> maxjesy: Ok, varför är det ett sådant drag i Open Source då? Är det någon som pröjsar eller är 3d så lockande?
<realubot> *drag i BLender
<realubot> Menar jag så klart.
<maxjesy> ja, det är blender foundation som betalar
<maxjesy> genom att folk köper filmer tex
<maxjesy> som de gjort
<maxjesy> även fast de går att ladda ner
<maxjesy> eller t-shirts
<maxjesy> hur ofta ser man dessutom inte blender grejer i andra opensource programs hemsidor
<maxjesy> big buck bunny, elephants dream och sintel
<maxjesy> filmerna, i de flesta opensource video spelar hemsidorna är de med.
<maxjesy> som exempelvideos
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag tänkte mer om det fanns något företag som pumpade in pengar i utvecklingen av Blender.
<maxjesy> jo, blender foundation
<maxjesy> tror jag det heter
<maxjesy> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blender_Foundation
<maxjesy> mycket har nog hänt sen det där skrevs men.
<realubot> Ok, .:S
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<lag^> hej
<realubot> Det är ju bra att dom har stålar.
<maxjesy> realubot, japp, och duktigt folk.
<maxjesy> jag vet inget annat opensource program som kommer i närheten
<maxjesy> problemet för open source är nog att det fattas ofta pengar
<maxjesy> pengar ger bra utveckling av programmet för man kan köpa sig duktigt folk
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det är så sant som det är sagt.
<maxjesy> tycker det blivit så dött här på chatten senaste året
<maxjesy> på nattetid
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag tycker kanalen är ganska passiv ö.h.t.
<realubot> Folk har tröttnat på Ubuntu.
<realubot> You're not alone maxjesy.
<realubot> *the only one
<maxjesy> tror de jag med.
<maxjesy> alla smyger över till windows 8 och metro
<propus> Haa.. de var ju inte så svårt att animera :P
<propus> windows 8 är jobbigt.. till och med jobbigare än unity :)
<maxjesy> näe, inte alls.
<maxjesy> det känns mer fulländat
<maxjesy> båda är ju helt onödiga iofs
<maxjesy> en vanlig startmeny osv duger bra
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag håller med dig. Visst Unity är lite mer flashigt än den gamla vanliga menyn men den funktion som idag finns i Unity fanns mer eller mindre i Gnome 2 med Gnome Do.
<realubot> Men, men, Unity kommer väl lägga in fler och fler funktioner, typ lences.
<realubot> Dock så tror jag inte Ubuntu kommer att slå OSX och Win när det kommer till design så det bästa had enog varit att efterlikna Win/OSX så att steget för nya Ubuntu-användar ehade varit så kort som möjligt.
<realubot> Ubuntu verkar hoppas att folk ska bli så imponerade av Unity att dom väljer Ubuntu framför Windows/OSX. Jag tror inte folk upplever Unity så.
<realubot> Det var enklare att gå från Windows till Ubuntu när den gamla menyn fanns. Det vara bara att använda Skrivbordet som i Windows. Nu krävs att man förstår Dash, Launchern m.m. och det är tillräckligt för att folk ska tyck aatt det är omständigt att byta os.
<realubot> Jag föreslår ett Ubuntu som default ser ut som Win/OSX och som går att enkelt "pimpa" till Unity.
<maxjesy> jo, de hade varit bra
<K350> Vad är det för fönsterhanterare som kommer med Ubuntu?
<K350> Metacity?
<realubot> K350: COmpiz?
<realubot> Unity 2d använder Metacity i.a.f.
<phnom> Morrn
<kodein> killall -s MORGON
<Haffe> Det är alltid morgon någonstans.
<Haffe> Jäkla massmördare du är.
<phnom> Tänk alla som faktiskt heter Morgon, vad ledsna de blev nu :(
<kodein> för att jag skickar SIGMORGON till dem?
 * K350 letar fönsterhanterare...
<Haffe> Har du prövat xmonad?
<K350> ehm, nä
<K350> vill ha en snabb fönsternahterare som har vissa funktioner..inte helt lätt
<K350> Vill ha en kub, kunna zooma och ha en 'negativ' funktion och jag vill inte ha compiz
<K350> Kanske kan man fixa zoom och negativ epå annat håll och bara ha en WM som har kub o lite annat
<jo-erlend> hei. Jeg har laget en lyndemo av Ubuntu for det norske publikum. Jeg prøvde å snakke litt ekstra tydelig, så kanskje den kan være nyttig for dere også? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sup9KgvH7Dk
<jo-erlend> alt er selvsagt tilgjengelig hvis dere vil legge på svensk tale eller noe sånt. Bare å si fra.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<jo-erlend> morn amelia :)
<K350> finns det något program för att invertera - x - skärmens färger?
<jo-erlend> K350, High Contrast Inverse i Systeminnstillinger > Utseende > Tema?
<K350> jo-erlend: ehm, är inte det en del av fönsterhanteraren?
<K350> jo-erlend: Förlåt, jag tänke rpå 'invert' effekten i kwin
<K350> Jag vill kunna invertera färgerna  ibland bara.
<speakman> morrnda
<speakman> K350: negativ?
<speakman> Vad ska vara syftet med fönsterhanteraren? Och varför får den inte heta Compiz?
<kodein> COMPIS II
<itmannen> Första insatsen utförd irl. Nu är det välbehövlig rast vila till 17
<amelia> det hade jag också behövt.
<larsemil> amelia: såg att proliant certifierat ubuntu! <3
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<defektz> morrn
<Krawlezt> Det blev ingen skola idag igen, ajdå.
<Krawlezt> Någon som har en ISP sKärM?
<kodein> IPS, menar du?
<kodein> isf, ja, flera stycken
<Krawlezt> kodein: Hur är dom jämnfört med TN skärmar?
<kodein> underbara.
<kodein> kommer aldrig gå ner till TN igen
<realubot> kodein: Såg du mina meddelanden om skärmar igår?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var till dig.
<kodein> realubot: nej
 * realubot blänger på tabb-tangenten.
<kodein> realubot: LÄR DIG TABBKOMPLETTERA FFS
<realubot> kodein: Det är en bygg i Ubuntu.
<kodein> yeah, right
<realubot> kodein: Som gör att tangentbordet skriver som man trycker och inte som man tänker.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Såg du vad jag skrev om e-IPS/TN-paneler igår?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, hade nog somnat.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag funderar på om jag orkar använda denna skärm 30dagar extra
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kolla loggarna då.
<Krawlezt> realubot: SÃ¥, scrollade uppe.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/24/%23ubuntu-se.html
<realubot> Krawlezt: Läs från [01:11].
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥g
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> That's my opinion.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Funderar på att köpa en TN panel (Den jag länkade) eller köpa lite små saker och spara pengar och nästa månad så köpa en bra ISP skärm.
<Krawlezt> T.e.x köpa högtalare som jag verkligen behöver denna månad och köpa en ISP skärm för t.e.x 1500kr realubot?
<K350> Min dator pratar - s--t enerverande. Har ingen aning om vad det är för app. Så hur 17 blir jag av med eländet?
<Markk> K350: IPS*
<Markk> Krawlezt: IPS*
<Markk> Krawlezt: Förlåt :)
<Markk> Hahaha
<Markk> Nu gör jag en realubot här.
<Markk> Irssi lär sig ju vem man vill tab:a till.
<Krawlezt> Markk: Jag skriver alltid fel! Menar IPS, men skriver ISP.
<Markk> :)
<K350> Asså - håller inte mmmmin datro klaffen snart så åker dne genom fönstret!
<Markk> Huh?
<Krawlezt> kärmar du länkade var för dyra
 * Krawlezt blir sur på irssi
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dom skärmarna du länkade är för dyra.
<realubot> 1800-1900 kr.
<realubot> Spara 6 månader. ;)
<Krawlezt> Nej :(
<realubot> Så får du en bra skärm som matchar din fina hårdvara. )
<realubot> :)
<kodein> råna några tanter
<kodein> eller så int
<realubot> Ok, men jag länkade till en billig skärm för 1000 kr också.
<Markk> Finns en 24" Benq för 990kr.
<realubot> jag rekommenderar den inte men den låg bra på prisjakt och var billig. Det var därför jag länkade den och du hade den bland dina tre alt. också.
<Krawlezt> Markk: Det är den jag funderar på :)
<Markk> :>
<Krawlezt> Den kan jag köpa nästa månad men om jag vill ha en IPS (<--) så måste jag spara en månad till.
<realubot> Markk: Frågan är om man verkligen vill ha en 24" 1 000 kr istället för en 22" för 1 000 kr?
<Markk> Varför inte?
<Markk> 24" Benq kostar egentligen 1.3k till 1.5k.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Såklart man väljer 24" som är sänkt från 1500kr till 1000kr istället för en 22" för 1000kr :P
<Markk> Jag kommer att få en ny telefon också.
<Markk> Min HTC One X har en död pixel.
<Markk> Och det är tydligen tillräckligt för att få en ny.
<Markk> :>
<Krawlezt> Vad är en död pixel?
<Markk> Va?
<realubot> Markk: Därför att pixelstorleken är större på en 24" skärm jämfört med en 22" skärm.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Det är en pixel som begått självmord genom att ha hoppat ner från skärmytan.
<realubot> Markk: Och det gör att bilden upplevs sämre, man ser enklare varje enskild pixel.
<Markk> phnom: <3
<Markk> realubot: Va?
<realubot> Markk: Ja?
<Markk> realubot: Varför skriver du till mig?
<Markk> Jag vet vad PPI är.
 * bittin^work jobbar
<bittin^work> :p
<Markk> bittin^work: jaha
<Markk> bittin^work: Relaterat till vad?
<realubot> Markk: Därför att du ger Krawlezt ett ogenomtänkt råd. Det är därför jag kommenterar ditt råd genom att skriva till dig.
<Markk> realubot: uhu
<realubot> Markk: Ok, då bord edu veta vad som händer om en och samma upplösning används på 22" resp. 24" skärm?
<Markk> realubot: Jag har en 24" på jobbet med 1920*1200.
<Markk> realubot: Det är inga problem alls.
<realubot> Markk: Det beror väl på vad du jämför med.
<Markk> realubot: Ja, PPI blir lägre och pixlarna kan bli synliga.
<phnom> Jag har en 27# 1920 hemma ^^
<realubot> Markk: Det är klart att skärmen fungerar men därmed är det inte sagt att skärmen ger en bättre bild än en 22" i samma prisklass.
<Markk> realubot: Det har jag inte sagt.
<phnom> s/#/"/
<realubot> Markk: Exakt.
<Markk> realubot: Men det finns ju 1080p-skärmar på 50" också.
<Markk> realubot: Så 24" är inga problem imo.
<realubot> Markk: Jag är tveksam till att köpa en 24" TN-panel för 1 000 kr. För 5-6 000 kr ja, men för 1 000 kr är det kanske bättre att satsa på en 22".
<realubot> Markk: Har du en 1 000 kr 24" på jobbet då?
<Markk> wat
<realubot> Markk: Du sa att du hade en 24" på jobbet?
<Markk> Varför skulle man köpa en 24" skärm med TN-panel för 5-6k?
<Markk> Jag har en 24" på jobbet, ja.
<realubot> Markk: För att det är först i den prisklassen man kommer upp i lite kvalité på skärmen.
<realubot> Om man satsar på en 24".
<Markk> Då köper man en IPS.
<Markk> Inte en TN.
<Markk> Men för att kosta 1k så är det en okej skärm.
<realubot> Köpe rman däremot en 22" så kommer man undan med 2 000 kr. 22-tummarna är mer prisvärda.
<Markk> Givetvis inte jämförbart med en IPS-skärm, men fortfarande bra.
<realubot> Mm, ok.
<Markk> 24" börjar bli mer prisvärda.
<Markk> Jag tycker dock att min super-LCD-skärm är galet bra.
<realubot> Jag säger bara att jag är tveksam till kvalitén på en 24" TN för ynka 1 000 kr.
<bittin^work> nu har jag vart evil sysadmin mot eleverna på skolan
<realubot> För det priset kanske man får en vettigare skärm om man går ner till 22" TN-panel.
<Markk> Det är ju rea.
<Markk> Eller ett erbjudande.
<Markk> Den kostar ju egentligen 1300 till 1500kr.
<realubot> Mm, i.o.f.s.
<Markk> Betraktningsvinkeln på super-LCD-skärmen är helt galet bra.
<Markk> Och ljusstyrkan också.
<realubot> Aja, jag hade inte köpt annat än e-IPS och p.g.a. prisbilden inte mer än 22". But that's me.
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> Gör det du.
<realubot> Är ljusstyrkan på en skärm ett någonsin ett problem?
<Markk> ja
<realubot> Jaha.
<Markk> Men det var det jag sa, det går inte att jämföra en TN-panel med en IPS-panel, men för priset är det en sjysst skärm.
<realubot> Mm.
<bittin^work> plockat bort ett installerat Tibia, CS 1.6 och Quake 3 från skolans gemensamma server
<Markk> realubot: Eftersom den sitter i en telefon är det jävligt viktigt.
<realubot> Jag tycker 1 000 kr är lite i sammanhanget om man tänker att man ska ha skärmen x år. Bättre att köpa en 22" e-IPS för 2 000 kr än en 24" TN-panel för 1 000 kr men men...
<Markk> Det beror på vad man ska ha den till.
<realubot> Markk: Jag snackar inte skärmar i en mobiltelefon nu utan skärmar till stationär datorer men visst om vi utvidgar resonemanget till att omfatta alla skärmar, t.ex. skärmar på röntgenavdelningarna på sjukhus så förstår jag om man behöver en mer ljusstark skärm.
<Markk> Jag som bara vill ha en 22 eller 24"-skärm till att leka i Windows och spela på behöver knappast en IPS-skärm.
<Markk> Och lägger helst ut så lite som möjligt på en skärm.
<realubot> Markk: Det är väl klart att det beror på vad man ska ha skärmen till. Ska han knacka kod i vim så kan han ju köpa en skärm med pissdåliga färger t.ex.
<realubot> Markk: Ok.
<Markk> Jag kör hellre nano.
<realubot> Markk: Jag har prioriterat upp skrämens betydelse i ett datorbygge. Jag tycker att folk köper för dåliga skärmar relativt RAM, hdd, CPU, m.m.
<Markk> Det kan hända.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du gör så klart som du vill. Du har hört våra synpunkter i.a.f.
<bittin^work> började min skoldag som sysadmin på en skola med att göra mig ovän med eleverna
<Markk> Men jag kommer inte att köpa något jättefancy direkt, utan bara några delar jag kan spela halvnya spel på. :P
<Markk> Tröttnar på att laptopen inte klarar av det jag vill.
<phnom> But why? Dåliga färger ger ju kass syntax highlight. Spelar iofs ingen roll om man köra nano men iaf.
<realubot> Markk: Vi prioriterade helt bort skärmen i Krawlezt datorbygge. Nu ska han köpa skärm och då tycker jag att en 2 000 kr e-IPS passar hans bygge mycket bättre än en 1 000 (1 400 kr) TN.
<Krawlezt> bittin^work: :/
<bittin^work> plockat bort 1GB spel från \\tibdc01\Gemensam\Elever
<realubot> bittin^work: Det var ju inte bra.
<Krawlezt> Det är faktiskt 24" TN som ropar mest till mig
<Markk> bittin^work: Fas3-arbete eller?
<realubot> bittin^work: Att du gjorde dig ovän med eleverna, menar jag.
<bittin^work> Markk: typ
<phnom> bittin^work: Tror ju inte de kommer hata på just dig om du nu inte går ut i korridoren och skriker det :P
<bittin^work> realubot: ingen vet om att det var jag
<bittin^work> phnom: exakt :p
<realubot> Markk: Jag misstänker att bittin^work har högre timlön än vad du har om man räknar kr/arbetstimma.
<Markk> realubot: Tveksamt.
<realubot> Och löner mäts ju som vi alla vet enbart i timlön och inte i tot. lön.
<realubot> bittin^work: Hur många timmar är du på skolan per dygn då?
<Markk> realubot: Det var ju ett Fas 3-grej.
<bittin^work> 5
<Markk> realubot: Så då får man inte mer än aktivitetsersättning.
<Markk> bittin^work: Hur mycket får du per dag eller per timme?
<bittin^work> 10kr timmen
<realubot> Markk: Jag skojar lite med dig bara. Jag menar att bidraget han lever på nog ger en ganska bra "lön" per arbetstimma räknat.
<bittin^work> dvs 50kr dag
<maxjesy> bittin^work är du seriös?
<bittin^work> jo
<itmannen>  Jisses vad ni är nyfikna pojkar :)
<maxjesy> fy fan
<bittin^work> fast med bidrag o allt blir det väl 2500kr
<bittin^work> 2500-2750kr
<bittin^work> över per månad
<Markk> aha
<maxjesy> jag får över 15 tusen i månaden för att sitta hemma
<Markk> Du har inte varit arbetslös mer än ett år?
<maxjesy> snacka om orättvisa
<realubot> bittin^work: Jo, men sedan har du ju något annat bidrag också som indirekt "lön"? Dock så kanske du inte måste praktisera för att få det?
<Markk> maxjesy: Varför får du det?
<realubot> itmannen: Anmäl dig till fas 3!
<itmannen> realubot<  Jag är sjukpensionär så det går inte
<realubot> itmannen: DEt är dags nu. Du har varit hemma och slappat länge nog nu. Det är dags att måla om några nymålade stolar eller något. ;)
<itmannen> :D
<maxjesy> Markk, jag får olika bidrag
<Markk> itmannen: Varför går du hemma?
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag tror att Open Source developers nästan gör mer än 10 kr/h.
<Markk> itmannen: Kan du inte lära dig att laga din egna mat om du nu går hemma?
<maxjesy> realubot, ja de tror jag med
<itmannen> Markk<  Jag är sjukpensionär som jag skrev
<bittin^work> plockade bort 1,5gig spel jag hittade nu eventuellt ligger det kvar nåt nånstans :p
<maxjesy> realubot, även pantburksletare
<Markk> itmannen: Okej
<maxjesy> sverige är ju pinsamt
<itmannen> Markk<  Varför ska jag lära mig laga mat när jag har en kvinna ?
<Markk> Kallar du henne "din kvinna"?
<Markk> Inför henne.
<Markk> Eller presenterar du henne som det?
<itmannen> Markk<  Nä jag säger "detta är min kvinna"
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Detta är min kvinna, detta är min dator.
<Markk> itmannen: uhu
<itmannen> realubot<  Helt rätt
<realubot> Markk: Det finns kvinnor som gillar män som itmannen.
<Markk> Jojo
<itmannen> Jag och min kvinna har ett lyckligt äktenskap. För vi hhar ett stort gemansamt intresse
<Markk> Sitta hemma?
<phnom> Laga mat?
<realubot> Mat? Hon lagar och du äter.
<realubot> :D
<itmannen> Nä itmannen
<realubot> Ah, så klart!
<Markk> Gillar ni båda ett löjligt nick?
<realubot> Relationen kretsar kring itmannen.
<itmannen> realubot<  Rätt
<Markk> itmannen: Så du är inte intresserad av henne?
<itmannen> Markk<  Det var inte det jag skrev. Men vi gillar samma sak
<realubot> bittin^work: Hur kändes det annars att vara syadmin på en skola då?
<realubot> itmannen är solen i kärlekens solsystem.
<realubot> realpoet har talat.
<itmannen> Markk<  Och varför är mitt nick löjligare än andras
<Markk> "itmannen"
<maxjesy> koolt ju, som hagamannen, lasermannen osv.
<Markk> Ingen versal på IT ens, vilket är felaktigt, och sedan har jag alltid trott att du är 12-13år.
<realubot> itmannen: För att du inte stavar med två n på slutet? itmannenn
<realubot> realubott
<Markk> Det är i den åldern man brukar ha sådana nick.
<realubot> Markk: Vad tycker vi om versaler i nicks då?
<maxjesy> tycker det är jävligt B att gå på någons nickname
<itmannen> Löjligt. Men jag är förlåtande av naturen
<realubot> Markk: Du smeker hårfint gränsen för personangrepp nu när du kallar itmannens nick löjligt och säger att du trodde att han var 12-13 år.
<Markk> Jag går inte på hans nick.
<phnom> lol...
<Markk> Bara säger vad jag tycker.
<Markk> Och vad jag trodde. :P
<Markk> Blev därför lite förvånad när han sa att han var gift.
<Markk> :D
<itmannen> Markk<  Lilla gubben. Du får tycka och tro vad du vill
<Markk> Gör jag inte det då?
<bittin^work> realubot: det känns väl rätt soft
<bittin^work> har bara vart det i typ 3timmar
<maxjesy> varför har så många negativa synpunkter om metro och windows 8
<maxjesy> fastän de inte ens testat det?
<itmannen> Markk<  Jo men nu har jag gett dig min välsingnelse att göra det
<realubot> Hur ska vi veta om du säger vad du tycker/tror? Du kanske bara utger dig för att tycka att itmannens nick är löjligt och att du trodde han var 12-13 år. Egentligen kanske du tycker hans nick är tufft och är arg för att han han före dig att regga det och att itmannen personifierar en riktig man?
<Markk> Yeah...
<realubot> Det är ju omöjligt på IRC att veta om folk säger vad dom egentligen tycker/tror.
<maxjesy> skit i den där diskussionen nu, ge mig svar istället
<realubot> maxjesy: Vad frågade du?
<maxjesy> varför har så många negativa synpunkter om metro och windows 8
<maxjesy> fastän de inte ens testat det?
<Markk> Bra kanal att fråga i.
<Markk> :D
<realubot> maxjesy: För att vi inte har testat det och är fördomsfulla?
<maxjesy> realubot :)
<maxjesy> ja, det är ju linux/mac folket som kommer med dessa synpunkter oftast
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag kan säga att jag inte tycker att metro såg särskilt snyggt ut. Massa enkla rutor bara.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Utseendet HAR betydelse, som du märker.
<maxjesy> realubot, du har testat det?
<realubot> Nope.
<phnom> Det brukar inte ta många minuter för mig att börja svära när jag bootar win, så varför skulle åttan vara annorlunda? :P
<realubot> Jag går på utseendet.
<maxjesy> du vet att rutorna är animerade osv?
<realubot> maxjesy: Nä, jag föredrar statiska GUI.
<realubot> Där allt ser snyggt ut utan att man behöver röra på musen/tgb.
 * realubot tycker Win7 är helt ok.
<maxjesy> realubot, windows 8 känns mer komplett men 7an är nice
<realubot> Dock så ser jag inte någon anledning till att ha Win7 på min hemdator istället för Ubuntu så varför inte ha Ubuntu då?
<maxjesy> ja de är lite för offtopic så de svarar jag inte på
<realubot> Fegis.
<realubot> Du vågar nog inte svara för du är rädd att vi ska sitta och flina åt dig bakom våra skärmar.
<maxjesy> :)
<phnom> Ja, bäst du passar lite så vi kan prata om något som är mer relevant. itmannens nick, ålder eller relationen till hans kvinna/mamma istället.
<maxjesy> OMG
<maxjesy> ingen som vill göra en hemsida åt mig då
<maxjesy> någon som inte är helt kass på det dvs
<realubot> maxjesy: Vad ska du med en hemsida till och varför bygger du inte en själv?
<maxjesy> realubot, jag ska posta saker
<realubot> maxjesy: Använd WordPress/Drupal?
<maxjesy> och jag kan inte
<maxjesy> realubot, tänkte någon som kan och tycker de är roligt
<realubot> maxjesy: Finns många portfolio-teman till WP t.ex.
<maxjesy> jo fast jag ska posta video tutorials
<maxjesy> så jag behöver ett stabilt system
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag bygger en sida åt dig om vi delar på dina 15 papp/månad?
<realubot> maxjesy: WP ÄR stabilt?
<maxjesy> du får 100 spänn
<realubot> Haha, no way. Jag jobbar inte för 10 kr/h.
<maxjesy> det är 7 paket pasta!
<maxjesy> mer energi än så går det inte åt
<realubot> Två paket max i Göteborg.
<maxjesy> jag postar dig 11 paket pasta, 2 burkar tonfisk och 1 kaffelatte
<maxjesy> de lever du på en månad
<maxjesy> se det som 3000 kr
<maxjesy> nej men seriöst
<maxjesy> larsemil, va tar du?
<realubot> maxjesy: Du ska ju inte bara betala för energin som går åt. Du ska ju pröjsa för slitaget på min skärm, slitaget på sängen, lakanen jag sliter på när jag ligger och vilar upp mig efter att nästan ha bränt ut mig av HTML-knackandet o.s.v.
<maxjesy> annars går du till facket?
<Markk> realubot: Glhf med att göra avdrag på det där när du ska deklarera.
<Markk> :)
<realubot> maxjesy: Annars inleder jag en blockad mot
<realubot> din lgh.
<itmannen> Det måste vara tidernas lågvattenmärka att börja tjafsa om vad man valt för nick. Jisses
<phnom> And we're back
<Markk> Trodde att vi hade lagt ner det?
<Markk> :D
<realubot> Markk: Jag behöver inte göra avdrag. Jag plussar på det på priset på tjänsten direkt.
<maxjesy> realubot, skatt slipper du med
<nighter> idag går tiden fort.
<maxjesy> eftersom det har du plussat också
<maxjesy> jobba svart, lagligt.
<maxjesy> kan bli en dvd
<realubot> maxjesy: Mitt tips. Använd WP och något lämpligt tema, ett för videotutorials?
<maxjesy> realubot, jag vill ha det lite personligt
<realubot> larsemil: Du har ju en presumtiv kund här. Var är du? Försummar du dina kunder?
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag föreslår att du skickar ett pastapaket till larsemil redan nu som förskottsbetalning.
<maxjesy> realubot http://www.blendtuts.com/
<maxjesy> lite som den sidan
<maxjesy> fast grön vill jag ha den
<realubot> maxjesy: Ser lite ut som WordPRess.
<realubot> Den där flashen som ligger mitt på sidan finns ju som plugin till WP.
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag föreslår en WP-plattofrm där du har en custom page som startsida och sedan en "blogg" som en länk i menyn. Precis som blendertuts.com.
<realubot> maxjesy: blendertuts.com använder Drupal, tror jag. Det står i koden i.a.f.
<maxjesy> ändå, jag är inte så stabil på sånt
<maxjesy> blir ju mindre jobb, larsemil får fixa det
<larsemil> vad pratar ni om
<maxjesy> larsemil, du gör väl hemsidor som jobb
<maxjesy> för kunder
<maxjesy> jag vill ha en websida
<maxjesy> på www
<maxjesy> http://www.blendtuts.com/ lite som den, fast åt det gröna hållet
<maxjesy> inte brun orange
<maxjesy> allt utom header designen vill jag ha hjälp med
<realubot> larsemil: Äter du pasta?
<maxjesy> jag har bett en kompis fixa sida flera gånger men ikke
<maxjesy> det blir aldrig av
<maxjesy> jag kan göra själv, men jag kan bara html
<maxjesy> och det är väldigt lite
<maxjesy> så den sidan kommer se ut som något från 1991
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag hade använt WP och ett lämpligt portfolio-tema. Då är det inte så svårt. Färgerna ändrar du i css-filerna genom att byta ut färgkoder och sedan byter du ut bilderna genom att skapa lika stora bilder med samma filnamn och ladda upp på samma plats som dom gamla på servern.
<maxjesy> jag har testat WP
<maxjesy> det gick inte så bra
<realubot> maxjesy: Vad var det som inte gick bra?
<phnom> maxjesy: Bara att använda <blink> och <marquee> och sen kalla den retro.
<maxjesy> realubot, allt
<maxjesy> jag kan typ blogspots system
<maxjesy> men ja vill inte ha det
<realubot> Du kan inte jämföra blogspot med en egen WP-installation.
<maxjesy> där ser du hur värdelös jag är på sånt
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag tycker du ska ge WP en ny chans. Leta upp en bra tutorial för hu du installerar det (hur du ska koppla db till ip m.m.).
<realubot> maxjesy: WP är väldigt kraftfullt. Det är mer än du kommer att behöva.
<realubot> Dock så krävs det lite trix för att få databssen m.m. att fungera i installationen om man installerar på en egen server. Även dynamiskt ip ställer ju till det om man har WP-plattformen på en hemmaserver.
<realubot> Köper du webbhotell på t.ex. Binero för 69 kr/månad så är det lätt som en plätt att installera och anvädna WP. Laddar du upp video på youtube eller något så lär dom väl inte dra mycket bandbredd från ditt konto på webbhotellet heller.
<maxjesy> http://www.absolutebica.com/
<maxjesy> där är en sida som är lite lik det jag vill ha
<realubot> maxjesy: Du får liknande utseenden med WP portfolio-teman: https://wordpress.org/extend/themes/search.php?q=portfolio
<realubot> maxjesy: Typ: http://wp-themes.com/wp-creativix/?TB_iframe=true&width=600&height=400
<realubot> Vill du ha snyggare grejer så går det garanterat att köpa ett tema för några 10-tals dollar.
<realubot> maxjesy: http://wordpress.site5.net/journalcrunch/
<realubot> maxjesy: http://www.wpzoom.com/themes/
<realubot> maxjesy: Här är en lista med snygga portfolio-teman: http://wp.smashingmagazine.com/2011/07/05/free-wordpress-themes-2011-edition/
<itmannen> Nu får jag snart spunk. Vi håller på att försöka montera ett hemmagym :(
<itmannen> jag måste nog ringa efter någon som vet hur det ska vara innan jag blir tokig
<larsemil>  maxjesy maila emil@dalnix.se
<nighter> det är väl bara wgeta ner sidan och sen ändra lite ;)
<itmannen> 12.10 realese http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=55936
<itmannen> Inget är som väntans tider
<nighter> Kör inte ubuntu endå! Så jag väntar inte;)
<itmannen> Ikväll är det ett litet reportage på SVT2 där jag med.
<nighter> vilket då?
<itmannen> 18:55 Mannen som vet
<nighter> du spelar en roll där?
<nighter> Kortfilm: Kortserie av Mikael Cruseman och Richard Wellmar. Från 2011
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Jasså . Jag trodde det handlade om mig
<maxjesy> larsemil, nu har jag mailat
<speakman> Apropå omgubuntu; det här var grymt snyggt: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/indicator-menus-re-imagined-unity-style/
<speakman> Jag kör förresten Precise på min MBA och det flyter som en gud och HUD är det bästa som hänt UX-världen sedan '59 nångång.
<andol> speakman: Tja, en hel del positivt tillskrivs ju även året 1970 :)
<speakman> ...och där rullade rättningen av xserver-xorg-input-synaptics in som löser touchpad-buggen (den tror en musknapp är intryckt permanent efter S3 sleep). <3
<maxjesy> 97 var året.
<speakman> Windows 97? Does not compute.
<maxjesy> brb, bada, duscha, skrubba.
<speakman> bbm
<einand> itmannen: vad är du med i?
<itmannen> einand<  Inget
<einand> itmannen: vad menade du då?
<itmannen> einand< Inget av betydelse
<maxjesy> jag ska dra nu
<maxjesy> ha en fortsatt go dag alla
<itmannen> Usch och fy. Nu måste jag ut bland normala människor igen ett tag.
<johanbr> GSoC 2012 antagna projekt: http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gsoc2012
<johanbr> en hel del intressant där...
<itmannen> Undrar vad man ska skriva för provocerande ikväll så det blir lite fart i stugan
<itmannen> Förslag mottages tacksamt
<itmannen> Detta kan bli intressant på SVT1 klockan 21. Dokumentär om polisen i Malmö
<phibxr> Sätt igång ett flamewar över Unity, Gnome 2 och Gnome 3. Lyckas du väva in Raitpoison och OpenBox så får du bonuspoäng.
<phibxr> *Ratpoison
<Krawlezt> Fyfan vad skönt att ha jobbat hela dagen och nu sätta sig vid datorn
<swecarp> samma här Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Jag har sågat träd med motorsåg, åkt traktor och mata djur :D
<propus> Krawlezt: din lilla bonde :D
<Krawlezt> propus: Long time no seen :) Hehe, det var roligt idag faktiskt. Skönt att komma ut
<Krawlezt> Sen fick jag leka med motorsåg och köra traktor ;)
<HakanS> itmannen: Detta är, som du säkert vet, en kanal för supportfrågor samt för att diskutera Ubuntu och LoCot. Vill du provocera för att få igång en diskussion, så uppmanar jag dig att göra det i en annan kanal.
<swecarp> suttit inne och jobbat pratat i telefon och jobbat i datorn
<itmannen> HakanS<  Hur mycket sådant har du sett här ikväll och övriga dagar
<propus> Krawlezt: jaa de är skönt att arbeta med kroppen lite då och då :)
<itmannen> Snacka om humorbefriat folk
<itmannen> HakanS<  Då tar jag för givet att du säger ifrån till alla som inte bara skriver om ubuntu eller LoCot
<itmannen> Har alla tagit del av HakanS regler nu ?
<Krawlezt> propus: Ja, hehe.
<HakanS> itmannen: Du skrev att du ville provocera för att få fart i diskussionerna.
<itmannen> HakanS<  Du citerar fel. Och vad gör det för skillnad. Jag förväntar mig att du uppmanar alla att följa dina direktiv
<itmannen> Citat: <HakanS> itmannen: Detta är, som du säkert vet, en kanal för supportfrågor samt för att diskutera Ubuntu och LoCot.
<itmannen> Så då är det väl bara för alla att följa detta under ditt vakande öga. Rättvisa är bra
<itmannen> Eller vad tycker övriga ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  gokväll
<itmannen> swecarp<  Hojtan grabben. Hur lever ubuntulivet. Märk väl att jag skrev ubuntu :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  kubuntu livet är sådär vet inte hur jag skall göra
<itmannen> swecarp<  Problem ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  nej då det går kanon bra funderar fortfarande hur jag skall göra när stabel kommer
<itmannen> swecarp<  Aha. Hur du testat dino ?
<swecarp> jag har regat kommer nog att köra en skarp på mina bilder i helgen
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet när Kubuntu 12.04 kommer?
<itmannen> swecarp<  Om inte att så får du vänta på Google Drive som tydlen ska lanseras denna vecka
<itmannen> 26/4
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ om 2dagar d.v.s.
<itmannen> Jag väntar på 12.10 som släpper en alpha den 7 juni
<Krawlezt> Hur blir det itmannen, kommer jag få ett helt nytt Kubuntu 12.04 och allting blir orginalt? Kommer använda mig utav upgrade.
<swecarp> itmannen,  funderar på att lägga home katalogen på en anna part än där os ligger
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Vad kör du nu då för version
<itmannen> swecarp<  Det är ganska smart att ha det så
<Krawlezt> Kubuntu 12.04 itmannen.
<Krawlezt> kommer använda mig utav sudo apt-get upgrade när riktiga Kubuntu 12.04 kommer
<swecarp> men det är lite trixande då förmodar jag  man install har alldrig testat det
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Men om du då regelbundet kör sudo apt-get update && upgrade samt dist-upgrade så får du den senaste
<Krawlezt> Okok, tack
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jo men det fixar du lätt
<swecarp> itmannen,  menar du att jag får sätta mig och tragla igenom massa text och instalations steg
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nja så blir det nog tyvärr
<swecarp> fan jag som hatar krångliga instalationer med en massa val
<itmannen> Själv så kör jag dejaDup på bla hel home och kan lägga tillbaka vid ett valt datum
<itmannen> Men man kan lägga dit vilka mappar man vill. Tex var/www
<itmannen> Och självklart så har jag dejadupmappen på en annan HDD
<Silasle> https://drive.google.com/start#home
<Silasle> Uppe nu :)
<itmannen> Även för Linux ?
<swecarp> 5gb för lite för mindel
<Silasle> Bättre än dropbox
<itmannen> Men ska kunna köpa upp till 100 Gb
<Silasle> "Sök efter innehåll per sökord och filtrera efter filtyp, ägare och mycket mer. Google Drive kan även identifiera objekt på bilder och i text som skannats."
<Silasle> Coolt :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du gett upp gymet för idag
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jo jag blev tvungen innan det skulle bli skilsmässa :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  det hadde varit illa
<HakanS> Är någon intresserad av att hålla i valet av Team Leader och Team Contact för Ubuntu Sverige
<HakanS> ?
<Krawlezt> Vad är det?
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ja då hade jag svultit ihäj innan jag skaffat en ny kvinna :)
<kodein> behövs det nån som riggar valurnorna?
<swecarp> du var ju på svält diet igår ju
<itmannen> swecarp< Precis. Och det var ett elände
<itmannen> HakanS<  Vilka har dessa tjänster nu ? Har glömt
<HakanS> Det behövs en valförättare. Peetra skötte detta i höstas.
<swecarp> HakanS,  finns det inge valberedning
<phibxr> Jag kan stå utanför kanalen och genomföra en vallokalsundersökning när folk quittar.
<HakanS> Det handlar om att hålla i nomineringarna och presentationerna i forumet. Därefter ska personen lägga upp valet på vår launchpad-sida.
<HakanS> swecarp: Nej, vi har ingen valberedningen.
<swecarp> HakanS,  ok annars så borde det vart dom som skulle fixat det
<itmannen> HakanS<  varför svarar du inte på min enkla fråga ?
<HakanS> itmannen: Förlåt, måste ha missat den. Kan du upprepa den?
<itmannen> HakanS<  Jag frågade vilka som innehar dessa tjänster nu
<HakanS> itmannen: Ingen har tjänsten nu. Peetra hade den i höstas.
<phibxr> itmannen, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=55245
<phibxr> itmannen, verkar stå där.
<phibxr> itmannen, du har svarat i tråden förresten. :D
<itmannen> HakanS<  nja jag menar teamleder och team contakt
<phibxr> "Vi har röstat för att ge förtroende åt Christoffer Holmstedt som Team Contact samt Håkan Sörensson som Team Leader."
<itmannen> phibxr< Tänk på att jag är en trött gammal man :)
<phibxr> itmannen, så känner jag det varje eftermiddag också. men jag hittade tråden. ;D
<HakanS> itmannen: Ditt mindre än-tecken efter mitt namn gör att jag inte "highlightas" när du skriver till mig.
<itmannen> HakanS<  aHA. mYSKO
<swecarp> mitt nick high litas iallafall jag använder xchat
<itmannen> HakanS:  Är det du såm är Håkan S där ?
<itmannen> *som
<HakanS> itmannen: Ja.
<HakanS> det vet du ju.
<itmannen> HakanS:  Nja jag var inte säker på detta
<itmannen> Teflonminne
<swecarp> itmannen,  testade dino lite ladda uppp filer går fort tydligen bra kappasitet på sidan
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. det låter bra det. Men vilka begränsningar finns
<swecarp> 25gb / dygn i trafik
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Ja det kan man kanske stå ut med
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men jag håller mig till det jag har. Min egen OwnCloud samt ubuntuOne
<realubot> itmannen: Detta är, som du säkert vet, en kanal för supportfrågor samt för att diskutera Ubuntu och LoCot. Vill du diskutera svältdöd och kvinnor, så uppmanar jag dig att göra det i en annan kanal.
<swecarp> ok ubuntuone funkar ju men jhag skall ju flytta en heldel data
<itmannen> Iof så har jag ganska mycket utrymme hos one.com också
<itmannen> realubot:  Förlåt. Detta skola aldrig upprepas
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ingen idé att du ber om ursäkt. Vårt tålamod är slut. Vi kommer formatera din hårddisk och installera Windows som straff.
<realubot> Sedan kan du äta din frus mat bäst *censur* du vill.
<swecarp> itmannen,  samt vi kommer även att sätta in en timer så att du bara får 2timmar dator användning om dan
 * itmannen tar fram en nätverkskabel för att hänga sig från balkongen med
<realubot> Stoppa honom, så enkelt ska han inte få komma undan!
<itmannen> Nu är jag illa ute
<realubot> itmannen: Japp, du har s.a.s. skitit i det blå chassit.
<itmannen> Goodbay cruel world
<swecarp> samt att eventuell data trafik begränsas till 1gb/vecka
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> swecarp: 1GB/veck aär ganska generöst. Det är bara att skippa webbtv och fildelning så klarar man sig nog på 1GB/vecka.
<swecarp> kanske det realubot
<itmannen> ni är knäppa :D
<swecarp> realubot,  ska vi säga 1gb/ kvartal
<realubot> Dock så har itmannen strömmat sin sista vuxenfilm om vi sätter en gräns på 1GB/vecka.
<realubot> No more streaming for mr itmannen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Nääääää. Det är mitt huvudsakliga intresse förutom mig själv
<phibxr> realubot, Jag har 1GB/månad på min smartphone. Använder den inte till att streama något, så jag har aldrig ens kommit i närheten av det om jag inte har kört tethering till laptopen och uppdaterat Ubuntu från sommarstugan. :P
<Haffe> 1gb får man mycket irc på.
<Silasle> Jag har använt 126GB i april :p
<realubot> phibxr: Mhm, det är det jag menar.
<Haffe> kodein: Commisar markov has long been a loyal party member.
<realubot> 1 GB/vecka är ganska generöst om man skippar strömmad webbtv.
<realubot> phibxr: Dock så undrar man om du skulle klara av xh/dygn Spotify-streaming på 1GB/vecka?
<itmannen> Kan man titta på vuxenfilm in en smartphone månne
<Haffe> Det borde man väl kunna.
<itmannen> :)
<Haffe> Tänker du dig en Bergman?
<defektz> klart man kan
<Haffe> Eller kanske en Felini?
<defektz> android är ju jätte youporn-vänligt
<defektz> vuxenkortisar
<itmannen> Jag skulle vilja se domumentären om WW2
<realubot> itmannen: Apple hade ju någon porr-spärr ju.
<phibxr> realubot, Ow, tror inte jag skulle kunna klara mig utan Spotify nu. Det var illa nog att vi inte fick det i Danmark förrän förra året.
<Haffe> Vilken av de uppskattningsvis 2000 som produceras varje vecka?
<itmannen> realubot: Ha ha . Jag har en Samsung
<realubot> iDu kan väl strömma allt som du kan strömma till din desktop-dator.
<realubot> itmannen: Det var till dig.
 * swecarp har en dumphone
<realubot> phibxr: Så Spotify drar inte så mycket att du kommer upp i 1GB/vecka?
<phibxr> realubot, Det gör det nog garanterat. Den står alltid och streamar, även när jag inte är hemma. :P
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok. har inte labbat så mycket i min android
<phibxr> realubot, Glömmer den oftast på. :D
<phibxr> realubot, Men det är ju på min fasta lina.
<_Trullo> hade flyt i usa jag, att man har den där utlandsspärren på, råkade börja dra en pdfil med telefonen..
<_Trullo> pdffil
<phibxr> _Trullo, det kunde ha blivit din dyraste läsning någonsin. :P
<_Trullo> gick väl en 5-10 sekunder sen fick man ett sms att man hamnat på 550 kr spärren :)
<realubot> tomu: Oj, oj.
<realubot> tomu: Oj, fel.
<_Trullo> nya programvara i mobilen så den där utlandsspärren va väck :(
<itmannen> swecarp:  Vad för sorts mobil är det. Nokia
<realubot> _Trullo: Oj, oj, det var tur att du hade sprärren.
<swecarp> itmannen,  sony eriksson
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men dom är ju bra
<swecarp> ja den är bra men ingen surf iden vill inte ha surf i telefonen
<itmannen> swecarp:  nä det kan dra iväg med kostanderna
<swecarp>  japp måste tänka ekonomiskt
<defektz> dom flesta kontantkort har väl fri surf?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det måste vi alla nog göra. Tur jag har fri surf i min android
<itmannen> defektz: Nä jisses nä
<swecarp> ja det kan vara bra
<defektz> itmannen: nähä? comviq telenor och tre har det iaf.
<Silasle> Tur att telia bjöd mig på ett års surf för 50:- :D
<itmannen> defektz:  Ok
<realubot> defektz: Det är no gmånga kontantkort som inte har fri surf. Vilka kontantkort HAR fri surf?
<kodein> Haffe: I fear his growing influence in state policy
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men jag nyttjar sällan mobilen för surf. Men fixat en Hotspot i den till min laptop om jag är på resande fot
<swecarp> itmannen,  får ta med laptopen till jobbet och och köra lite linux med openbox för att knäcka alla win användare där
<defektz> realubot: telenor använder jag. det är fri surt. jag kollade även på comviq. tror att det kostade max 3 kr om dagen då. tre hade jag innan och det var fritt
<_Trullo> finns väl inga kontantkort som har fri surf
<realubot> kodein: Vad är det för hemliga koder som du skickar till Haffe ?
<defektz> fff
<_Trullo> jag kör med ett sånt där årssurf på min ipad, 550 kr eller nått kostar det
<Haffe> kodein: Perhaps, it is time to call in
<realubot> defektz: Jag vet att Telenor har fir surf men det är ju ett abonnemang? Inte ett kontaktkort?
<realubot> *fri
<defektz> realubot: jag har kontant numera.
<defektz> realubot: men tyvärr får man bara 1mbit i hastighet på kontanterna
<swecarp> itmannen,  vi har ett trålöst gäst nätverk det är ju perfekt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Öppet ?
<defektz> nästan alla mina grannar kör wep
<swecarp> nej får fråga efgter lösen i receptionen på jobbet
<swecarp> itmannen,  det var jobb nätverket jag pratade om
<itmannen> swecarp:  Aha. Och det är samma lösen hela tiden ?
<swecarp> japp
<defektz> realubot: läste hastig att comviq hade 4g som kontant. men det kostar nog en hel del
<defektz> om man ens kan ha det
<swecarp> itmannen,  du som är en rebell gå in i en stor matvaru affär såsom coop eller ica  gör en sökning på wifi och du blir förvånad
<realubot> defektz: http://www.telenor.se/privat/abonnemang/telenor-surfa/index.html
<realubot> Menar du det där?
<itmannen> swecarp:  :) Tro du inte jag testat ?
<realubot> Mobiloperatörerna är kåpare.
<swecarp> öppna????
<realubot> Lurar oss på massa stålar.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Dom flesta låste- men några öppna. dom kLATARNA
<defektz> realubot: det där är abonnemang. jag har kontant kort. laddar med en hundring i månaden och har ständig 1mbit :)
<defektz> realubot: http://www.telenor.se/privat/kontantkort/index.html
<defektz> ;)
<swecarp> just det resande fot gå in i mat affären och surfa
<realubot> defektz: Ja, just det.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Eller bara åka ut på samhället och söka efter wifi
<swecarp> jaq det är ett alterna tiv
<defektz> realubot: tycker att en mbit är jävligt fjuttigt, det är vad dom har som mänsklig rättighet i finland :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Finns för många öppna wifi
<realubot> defektz: Varför inte kontantkort World?
<swecarp> itmannen,  ja det gör det hadde en kompis som körde ute på en större väg mella 2 städer en resa på 3mil 120 wifi och jag tror att det var 100 öpna
<realubot> defektz: "Fram till den 21 maj får du dessutom fri surf på köpet - i 30 dagar. "
 * itmannen gör ett smärre uppehåll
<realubot> defektz: Det gäller ju bara en månad till?
<defektz> realubot: najs.. jag har ju inte så väldigt många att ringa. men man borde ju nästan ta o fylla på med det nästa gång :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  ute på landsbygden så tror jag att många glömmer av att stänga nätverken för att dom tror att det inte är någon som försöker
<realubot> defektz: Det är ju inget alt. för fri sur fom det upphör at tgäll aom en månad?
<swecarp> itmannen,  sov sött
<defektz> man har ju fri surf i 30 dagar eller vad det är från varje gång man laddar
<realubot> defektz: Men vad betyder: "Fram till den 21 maj får du dessutom fri surf på köpet - i 30 dagar."
<defektz> så det borde ju gälla även om man skulle ladda på sista dagen det gäller
<defektz> ja precis :)
<defektz> då är det nog så
<realubot> defektz: 9 kr/dygn
<defektz> ah
<realubot> Om man laddar med 100 kr och 0 kr i 30 dagar  om man laddar med 200 eller mer per månad.
<realubot> defektz: Då tycker jag att Telenors fri-surfabonnemang är bättre.
<defektz> ja fast då har man ju ändå det att ringa för.
<defektz> man får ju se till att ringa för 100kr exakt på en månad så ingår surfen :)
<realubot> defektz: Nja.
<realubot> defektz: Det gälle rju som sagt bara till slutet av maj?
<defektz> man borde slopa det där med att prata över telefon. irc hade varit ett bättre alternativ
<defektz> world ja
<defektz> man väljer ju alltid från varje gång vad man vill ladda med
<defektz> jag tar bara såna som har surf "fritt"
<realubot> defektz: Står ju samma på Enkelt-kortet?
<defektz> oftast tar jag snacka mera
<defektz> eller enkelt.
<realubot> defektz: Det stå rju på alla kontantkort: Fram till den 21 maj får du dessutom fri surf på köpet - i 30 dagar.
<realubot> Jag tolkar det som att du måste tanka på 200 kr efter den 21 maj för att få fri surf.
<defektz> efter 21maj har jag något annat om dom inte fortsätter med det
<realubot> Annars kommer det kosta 9 kr/dygn.
<defektz> okay
<realubot> defektz: Mm, typ deras abonnemang fri surf aabonnemang.
<defektz> gillar inte telenor överhuvudtaget egentligen.. gillar inte deras kundservice. och dom som jobbar i butikerna. Men så tyckte jag om tre när jag hade dom oxå
<defektz> hade abonnemang där förut
<defektz> jag tror såna hala jävlar blir anställda att sälja abonnemang. som inte känner någon skam att lura folk :)
<defektz> hoppas ingen tog illa vid sig nu haha
<defektz> :)
<defektz> xbmc-läge! simma lugnt realubot ! :)
<realubot> defektz: Händerna på täcket!
<defektz> jajjemen :)
<realubot> defektz: ;)
<Haffe> Vad trevligt.
<Haffe> Mitt ljud fungerar igen.
<Haffe> Tack tack.
<Krawlezt> Hm, saknar att kunna söka på program i Programcentral i Kubuntu, finns det ingen liknande?
<Haffe> Muon ?
<Krawlezt> Försöker installera ett flash plugin, går inte så bra..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det borde väl finnas ett sådant program i Kubuntu?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Adept?
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#for_Kubuntu_:_.22Add.2BAC8-Remove_Programs.22
<realubot> Finns ju sökruta i Adept?
<Krawlezt> Muon som Haffe sa hittade jag, konstigt för har Flash installerat men det fungerar ändå inte
<realubot> Hm, rätta mig om jjag har fel, men visst är mailadresser skriftlägeskänsliga?
<Silasle> realubot: Tror inte det
<Krawlezt> "Det finns inget flash plugin för att visa innehållet"
<Krawlezt> Det hade aldrig hänt i Windows :D
<realubot> Silasle: Ok, jag har dålig koll på det.
<Silasle> Testade precis, funkade att blanda
<realubot> Silasle: "Interpretation of the local-part of an email address is dependent on the conventions and policies implemented in the mail server. For example, case-sensitivity may distinguish mailboxes differing only in capitalization of characters of the local-part, although this is not very common."
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  muon programvarucentralen har du i kubuntu
<realubot> Jag tolkar det som att en mailservern måste stödja icke case insensitive epostadresser.
<Silasle> Så alla moderna mailservar borde acceptera både små och stora bokstäver
<realubot> Silasle: Vad händer dom om silasle@example.com och Silasle@exaple.com exiterar på samma mailserver?
<realubot> *händer då
<realubot> Och är två olika konton? Det borde så klart inte få existera då.
<Silasle> DÃ¥ har example.com-servern gjort "fel" ;)
<realubot> Om avsändaren inte ska få ett felmeddelande.
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Yes, vet :)
<Silasle> Tror nog inte att man behöver bry sig om det. Du kan ju försöka registrera en mailadress med SilAs.lEnZ@gmail.com om du vill, det kommer inte funka eftersom jag äger den adressen. Om än i små bokstäver :)
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  pvt
<Barre> realubot: default på samtliga mail servers jag jobbat med är att local part är case insensitive.
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> maste starta om ubuntu-se.org
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: ubuntu-se.org nere för omstart pga säkerhetsuppdateringar! | Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<Nafallo> knappt vart andra topic for :-P
<realubot> Barre: Ok.
<maxjezy> einand, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLQ24mCwBO0&feature=plcp&context=C4eb7adcVDvjVQa1PpcFOpmJ_SYSiW95VvPAfpwwLWVBnCmIXZ3_I%3D
<maxjezy> du har filmat en sån där labb-platta
<maxjezy> kan du inte filma den på nytt?
<einand> maxjezy: absolut
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.925128-alla-kontrollanter-vagrar-kontrollera
<einand> snacka om fega kontrollanter
<maxjezy> haha, nu lär alla åka gratis
<maxjezy> näe, ska göra backup och formatera och installera windows 8
<Nafallo> beklagar
<maxjezy> de är lungt :(
<salmiak> åka gratis låter trevligt, har tåg&buss infört nolltaxa?
<einand> salmiak: nej, kontrollanterna strejer, för att försvara rövhålen som trakasera en kvinna förra veckan
<maxjezy> 80 gb bilder/film bara denna backup
<maxjezy> dvs, inga hollywoodrullar utan mina egna
<maxjezy> 40MB/sekund
<maxjezy> tar sin tid
<maxjezy> vilken hastighet bränner ni bilder och sånt med?
<maxjezy> alla mina skivor blir ju felbrända
<maxjezy> oläsbara
<einand> beror på
<maxjezy> även alla operativsystem jag bränt har inte boota
<maxjezy> är säkert en skitbrännare
<maxjezy> helt ny dock
<Silasle> einand: Är din katt filmad i 3d eller är det något som youtube räknar ut i efterhand?
<Haffe> Mycket problem i tillvaron blir det.
<phibxr> Om folk inte kände sig gamla redan så tänkte jag bara påpeka att det är tio år sedan Avril Lavigne - Sk8er Boi var en hit. :)
<einand> 3d?
<einand> Silasle: vad menar du?
<Silasle> Din katt går att se i 3d på youtube :)
<einand> står ju, om du klickar på den
<einand> "Converted from 2d"
<Silasle> Aha, missade det :)
<Silasle> Rätt lyckad konvertering, det ser bra ut i 3d :D
<einand> har inga 3d glasögon ju
<Silasle> Lär dig cross-eye
<einand> jo, kan det, men skärmen storlek är fel
<maxjezy> kan man göra egna 3D brillor av något hemma?
<einand> undra varför just den blev 3d
<Silasle> Funkar bra med en 20-tums skärm om man är nån meter ifrån
<einand> jo men jag orkar inte gå någon meter från
<Silasle> Kör på halva skärmen...
<Silasle> maxjezy: Är väl bara vara två plastfolier i olika färger?
<maxjezy> fan va snabbt usb3 är
<maxjezy> fattar inte hur man klarat sig med usb 2
<Silasle> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-cheap-3d-glasses/
<maxjezy> ah, använder nog mina pilotbriller
<realubot> GÃ¥r det att koppla in ett vanligt tangentbord i en vanlig Andoroid-surfplatta?
<realubot> Har surfplattor stöd för vanliga tangentbord?
<kodein> om den stöder usb-otg, ja
<realubot> kodein: Hur vet man om den gör det då?
<kodein> man gogglar
<realubot> Åh, men har surfplattor överlag stöd för det?
<kodein> sen har de typ en sån här logga nånstans: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/b6/USB_OTG_Logo.svg/200px-USB_OTG_Logo.svg.png
<realubot> kodein: Jaha ja.
<realubot> Tackar för info.
<madbear> realubot: kör du python nå då
<kodein> pythography
<madbear> yo
<madbear> HakanS: ännu fler rader öppen sås från madbear
<madbear> vart e dina ? :P
<HakanS> madbear: Jag gör inga program.
<HakanS> madbear: Vad är det för program du gör?
<madbear> jo jag har gjort några tester för att se vilka "lägen" i opengl som är bäst att använda
<madbear> speciellt i python
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/opengl-test/index.html
<maxjezy> najs, min mus fungerar med ett batteri om man vill
<maxjezy> stoppade i ett helt tomt batteri och ett fullt
<maxjezy> ger bättre tyngd i musen
<maxjezy> men även utan batteri i ena platsen funka det med
<maxjezy> vad kan man ta för en HP 2010i idag?
<maxjezy> den är två år gammal
<maxjezy> manufactured 2010
<x_link> Du får en snabb hundring av mig.
<maxjezy> tänkte mig en 2-3 tusen
<maxjezy> köpte den för 9 tusen ju :(
<x_link> Ja, men du får iaf 100:- av mig =)
<realubot> madbear: Mjo, men inte senaste veckan. Jag har precis börjat läsa lite på "allvar".
<realubot> madbear: Du då?
<realubot> Det här är ett alt. till min framtida helt passivt kylda dator: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15343-nofan-cr-95c-icepipe-kyler-sandy-och-ivy-bridge-utan-flakt
<realubot> Det här var allt en trååååkig kanal.
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-25
<lag^> jag tycker du är en tråkig kanal :(
<realubot> lag^: Jag?
<realubot> Jag är inte en kanal. Jag är en person.
<realubot> madbear: Där?
<realubot> madbear: Har du testat en sådan här? http://www.biltema.se/sv/Fritid/Cykel/Tillbehor/Teknik-och-traning/Traningsstall-med-magnetmotstand-27277/
<realubot> http://www.biltema.se/sv/Bil---MC/Bil-tillbehor/Ljudisolering/Damppapp-Bitumen-369211/
<maxjezy> det är så svårt att hitta bra video
<maxjezy> kollade alla 4k videos på tuben, klart alla använder sjukt mycket depth of field
<maxjezy> helt otrackbart
<maxjezy> laddar ner en photoshoot på 1080 nu
<maxjezy> 39 minuter återstår
<maxjezy> jag skulle valt 100mbit
<maxjezy> här sitter man med 12
<maxjezy> ah nice, äntligen lite bra kvalitet
<maxjezy> samplen var as-nice
<maxjezy> alla sover som vanligt
<maxjezy> realubot, ?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hej hej.
<propus> går de att köra 2 skärmar på 1 dual link dvi?
<realubot> propus: Med olika bild?
<propus> Yes.
<realubot> propus: Har du bara en DVI-utgång?
<maxjezy> realubot, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=30741
<propus> på min workstation har jag så jag klarar mig med dvi.. tänkte mer på om de var möjligt att köra separata x-servers på en dual link dvi.
<maxjezy> va tycker du om min setup då?
<maxjezy> sexy?
<realubot> propus: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> maxjezy: Mjo.
<maxjezy> its all windows
<realubot> Hur gör man för att få ett rör med en viss diameter att passa i ett annat rör med en helt annan diameter? Vad kallas det man behöver?
<realubot> Hur gör man så att röret med en viss diameter passar i röret med en annan diameter?
<propus> maxjezy: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=30743 ;-)
<maxjezy> propus, din?
<propus> wÖrd :)
<maxjezy> aja, din dator är säkert klenare än min
<maxjezy> :P
<propus> maxjezy: vad har du för maskin? :)
<maxjezy> propus, 16 gb ram
<maxjezy> va har du?
<maxjezy> i7:a
<maxjezy> gtx 550TI
<propus> 16gb ram, amd-fx 8120 radeon 6870.
<maxjezy> vet inte mycket om amd eller amd
<maxjezy> va har du för tangentbord/mus?
<maxjezy> ser nice ut
<maxjezy> microsoft?
<propus> Yes microsoft digital media keyboard 3000..
<maxjezy> kör microsoft ja med
<maxjezy> 800
<propus> trot jag betalade 329:- för keyboarden.. och jag älskar att skriva på den.. lätta och smidiga knappar :)
<maxjezy> samma här
<maxjezy> 300 något
<maxjezy> ja gillar iaf min mus, tangentbordet är bra men låter lite väl mycket
<propus> okej.. mitt är rätt tyst..
<realubot> propus: Sitter du och dricker bärs framför datorn mitt i natten?
<propus> realubot: geek bärs isf de är cola :)
<propus> inge alkohol här inte :)
<realubot> Hur sätter man ihop två stänger med olika diameter?
<maxjezy> svetsar?
<maxjezy> limmar?
<propus> är detta en kuggfråga?
<maxjezy> undrar det jag med
<propus> om inte?.. ultraljud?
<realubot> Det måste väl finnas någon "adapter" för att koppla ihop två rör av helt olika diameter?
 * realubot vågar knappt googla på rörplugg.
<propus> *fniss*
<maxjezy> realubot, http://www.flickr.com/photos/62004902@N05/5643611462/
<maxjezy> kan de vara sån du vill ha?
<propus> vad är de för stänger du ska sätta ihop?
<maxjezy> misstänker att han googlade rörplugg iaf
<propus> *asg*
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm, någontong åt det hållet. Jag fösöker lita ut hur man kopplar ihop tåv stänger som har olika diameter. Det måste väl finnas någon adapter eller något som sätter ihop två "rör" med olika diamter till en lång stav?
<maxjezy> jo, den heter victory joint
<maxjezy> vilken diameter har "stängerna" ?
<maxjezy> material?
<maxjezy> går dem jänga?
<maxjezy> finns ju många olika lösningar
<realubot> Den ena är en trästav och den andra en "stålstav".
<realubot> Jag vill helt enkelt skapa en enda lång stav av båda. :S
<laura__> vilken är större?
<realubot> Trästaven har större diameter än metallstaven.
<realubot> Jag går och lägger mig.
<realubot> Natti.
<maxjezus> tälja :)
<propus> Jaha.. vad ska man göra nu då?
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<propus> morgon morgon.
<itmannen> Ny dag, nya bekymmer eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla
<itmannen> Dagens huvudprojekt, testa Google Drive
 * propus likes itmannen's projekt!
<Barre> morrn.. har inte riktigt förstått google drive, är det en ny tjänst eller google dock med förbättrad filsync?
<Barre> s/dock/doc/
<andol> Barre: Verkar vara en ny tjänst, men direkt integrerad med Google Doc, liksom andra utav Googles tjänster.
<andol> Barre: Verkar alltså som om man kommer kunna komma åt sina filer via syncklient såväl som via Google Docs, etc.
<Barre> k... som dropbox fast mer integrerat med googletjänsterna alltså
<andol> Verkar så, även om Google Drive, åtminstone i nuläget, saknar Linux-klient
<andol> https://support.google.com/drive/bin/answer.py?hl=sv&answer=2375082
<Barre> vilket naggar purjo
<Silasle> andol: https://plus.google.com/110209787594312878744/posts/AW8gDgQMN1F
<andol> Sedärja
<kodein> "dsm"
<andol> :P
<Haffe> DSM-V?
<kodein> V-tec just kicked in yo
 * Haffe dansar spontant.
<defektz> morrn
<itmannen> Google Drive verkar funka bra i webbläsaren. Och troligen så kommer det snart en lient till linux också
<itmannen> *klient
<larsemil> troligen är ju bara ett rykte.
<Krawlezt> morrn
<phnom> Gah, wtf, varför kan jag inte pipea saker till grep längre? :(
<andol> phnom: stdout vs stderr?
<phnom> Nä, de måste ha gjort något funky i senaste versionen, ps aux | grep stuff funkar inte.
<phnom> Eller så är det mitt alias som spökar...
<phnom> Indeed, #fail
<kodein> kalla in en rörmok
<maxjesy> yoko, yokomoto, toto!
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur man får in Windows på ett USB som man sedan kan boota med?
<maxjesy> vilken version?
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Windows 7 Home Premium blev det, dock har jag problem med att boota USB't.
<Krawlezt> Från Windows var det Unetbootin, dock fungerar det bara till Linux.
<maxjesy> http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/en-us/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe
<maxjesy> använd den
<Krawlezt> .exe? Nej tack.
<maxjesy> aja, då får du bränna en iso
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Det finns för Linux också, varför då använda en Windows fil?
<maxjesy> använd det till linux då
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, vilket program använder du under linux då?
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Försökte med Unetbootin
<maxjesy> och, står det i dokumentationen att den klarar windows?
<Krawlezt> Nej, därför jag försöker hitta någon ny
<maxjesy> UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for Ubuntu, Fedora, and other Linux distributions without burning a CD
<maxjesy> första raden på hemsidan :)
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, mitt tips är att sluta leta
<maxjesy> hittar du något, då får du en 20" LED av mig
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: deal
<Krawlezt> Using usb-imagewriter (Ubuntu Only)
 * Krawlezt fnissar
<maxjesy> fortfarande inte för windows
<Krawlezt> Så du påstår att jag inte kan formatera från Linux till Windows med ett USB? :)
<kodein> jag behöver tydligen "tigon/tg3_tso.bin". var får man tag på den?
<kodein> hmm, kanske hittade nu iofs
<maxjesy> precis
<maxjesy> om du inte går till en windows-maskin
<maxjesy> och använder det programmet jag länka
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get install winusb
<Krawlezt> :ägd
<maxjesy> dj
<maxjesy> du ja!
<Krawlezt> Ska bara hitta mitt usb
<Krawlezt> Asså, varför ska allt vara så jävla svårt
 * Krawlezt blir arg
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Vad försöker du göra?
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Ska dualboota Windows med Linux så försöker nu få Windows in på USB't
<Haffe> Aha.
<Haffe> LÃ¥ter jobbigt.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, om du lyckas så gör en tutorial om det
<maxjesy> misstänker att det kan gå via virtualbox och i windows på så vis
<maxjesy> eller med wine
<maxjesy> annars är jag väldigt kritisk till att få en stabil usb att installera från
<maxjesy> 99% kritisk
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Det går,  måste dock formatera usb't
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag lyckats  göra så att USBt inte visas
 * Krawlezt blir så arg på skit linux
<Krawlezt> Håller med maxjesy, detta hade aldrig hänt i Windows
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Hade du försökt göra på det här sättet om du hade kört windows?
<Haffe> Annars känns det som ett rätt uppenbart konstaterande.
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Försökt på många sätt och nu har jag gjort så att mitt usb inte syns när jag kopplat i det
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Ifall du startar en konsoll och skriver dmesg | grep usb , vad ser du då?
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, testa kopla in usb-stickan i en röd usbkontakt istället
<maxjesy> om den är i blåa dvs
<maxjesy> det roliga är att man aldrig behöver göra såna saker som dmesg grep usb
<maxjesy> osv i windows
<maxjesy> jag har märkt att usb3 i linux fungerar dåligt
<maxjesy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjesy> larsemil, kan du bekräfta att mailet kommit fram till din postlåda?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Här har du en bra guide
<itmannen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/945432/
<itmannen> Jag har själv testa.Och det funkar perfekt
<maxjesy> guiden är ju för windows
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Använde umount så vet inbte hur jag ska få den att visas un
<itmannen> Du ville ju ha w7 på en usb
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Ja, men jag har Linux. Den där guiden använder man om man är i Windows miljö
<itmannen> Ja visst ja. man måste göra det från en win. Sorry
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Jag skulle gissa på att enklaste sättet är att installera en virtuell maskin med windows7, starta installationen från den virtuella maskinen och installera på usb från installationen i den virtuella maskinen.
<itmannen> +1
<Krawlezt> Vad jobbigt
<itmannen> Det var så jag utförde det
<Krawlezt> WinUSB fins ju
<Krawlezt> Det fungerar bra, om jag får mitt USB att visas.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, hur vet du att WinUSB fungerar?
<itmannen> Ganska enkelt att köra igång en oracle VB
<Krawlezt> tror jag använt det förr
<maxjesy> jag kommer rista in EMO i pannan om du ger mig en länk till deras websida eller ett forum med trovärdig info
<maxjesy> att det fungerar
<itmannen> EMO ?
<maxjesy> Europeiska Motor Organisationen
<itmannen> Ok
<Krawlezt> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/winusb-create-bootable-windows-installer-usb-in-ubuntu-linux/
 * phnom förstår inte hur folk misslyckas med usb...
<phnom> Jag måste ha en otrolig tur med mina grejer.
<Krawlezt> phnom: sorry proffset
<itmannen> Om inye linux läser en USB så är den kass
<maxjesy> linuxen ja
<itmannen> USB är kass isf
<Krawlezt> Asså, det här blir jag galen på.
<Krawlezt> Drog umount och nu visas inte mitt usb, hur får jag den att visas igen?
<itmannen> Linux sköter sitt jobb med bravur
<itmannen> Dra ur och stoppa in
<itmannen> Helst i en annan port
 * Krawlezt testar
<Krawlezt> Funkade itne
 * Krawlezt testar en USB 3 port på baksidan
<Krawlezt> Det fungerade inte heller
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, du läste inte kommentarerna?
<maxjesy> det står klart och tydigt att det är fake and gay
<Krawlezt> ?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:   Öppna diskverktygen. Om du inte ser den där och kan montera är din USB kass
<itmannen> Ska man installera ett OS på Usb så ska man ha ett usb med bra kvalitet
<Krawlezt> Nästan så jag formaterar hela datorn till Windows, så jävla less på allting
<itmannen> Inget billigt skräp
<maxjesy> man ska inte installera ett OS på usb
<maxjesy> det är idioti
<Krawlezt> itmannen: 8GB usb, fungerar hur bra som helst.
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Har inte så mycket val.
<maxjesy> varför?
<maxjesy> installera på hårddisken?
<Krawlezt> -.-
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Utrymmet har inget med kvaliten att göra
<maxjesy> usbminnen klarar inte av sån hög belastning
<larsemil> maxjesy: ja. sorry fullt upp idag. återkommer.
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Du har missuppfattat allting
<itmannen> Pyttsan
<Krawlezt> Jag ska göra så jag kan formatera hårddisken med mitt USB
<Krawlezt> eftersom jag inte har någon skiva/brännare.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, ska du köra windows från usb?
<maxjesy> eller installera från usb?
<Krawlezt> Installera från USB
<maxjesy> precis
<Krawlezt> Linux -> USB -> HDD -> Windows
<maxjesy> itmannen snackar om att installera OS på usb
<maxjesy> dvs, installera WINDOWS på en usb-sticka
<maxjesy> om han inte menar en usb-hårddisk
<itmannen> Eller linux. Funkar bra
<Krawlezt> Nej, installera Windows FRÅN en Usb-stick.
<maxjesy> att installera på en usb-sticka är idioti
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, jag förstod vad du menade
<maxjesy> men jag skrev till itmannen
<itmannen> Jag har kört Ubuntu 12.04 länge från ett 16 Gb USB
<maxjesy> larsemil, yes :)
<maxjesy> ja, att den bara står och kör är väl ingen större deal
<maxjesy> belastar du skriv/läs
<maxjesy> så pajjar det oftast ganska snabbt
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Mitt USB kommer upp i "Removable devieces" men det visas inte i Dolphin/datorn
<itmannen> har det funkat i 6 månader så lär den inte pajja i första taget
 * Krawlezt startar om datorn, återkommer
<maxjesy> itmannen, märke på usb-sticka?
<itmannen> Krawlezt: Den lär väl inte vara monterad
<itmannen> maxjesy:  Verbatim
<maxjesy> justja, man måste montera usb-stickor i linux :P
<maxjesy> räcker inte att bara plugga in dem
<itmannen> Jo narmal så kommer dom upp direkt
<itmannen> *normalt
<itmannen> Nu är det käk framdukat
<maxjesy> najs!
<maxjesy> itmannen, hoppas de smakar!
<maxjesy> jag börjar bli hungrig jag
<itmannen> Det är jag säker på att det gör
<maxjesy> Krawlezt?
<Krawlezt> Det fungerade inte
 * Krawlezt har inga idéer kvar
<maxjesy> usb fungerade inte
<kodein> kasta ut genom fönstret
<maxjesy> eller programmet?
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: USBt visas inte men det finns.
<Krawlezt> Det finns på "Removeable devices" men jag kan inte se den i dolphin/KDE.
<Krawlezt> Den står under "Attached Devices"
<maxjesy> starta gparded
<Krawlezt> Jag vill bara ha dualboot med Windows, ska det vara så svårt.
<maxjesy> formatera disken
<Krawlezt> gparded?
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, upplever inte du det jävligt dåligt att inte ubuntu varnade dig om det här
<maxjesy> när du installerade
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Nej
<maxjesy> att du aldrig i helvetet lyckas få in en windowsversion igen
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> näe, men det är ju simpelt egentligen
<Krawlezt> Nej, det är väl ganska logiskt att mitt usb inte fungerar när jag skriver umount <device>
<maxjesy> låna morsans dator, kör det programmet jag sa
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Kan väl få igång usb't först?
<Krawlezt> Vore en fördel
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, gparted ser ju även omounterade diskar
<maxjesy> bara formatera den och där efter kommer den mounteras automatiskt
<Krawlezt> krawlezt@Sunshine:~$ mount /dev/sdc
<Krawlezt> mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Krawlezt> :o
<phnom> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 <mountplats>
<maxjesy> har du ntfs-3g installerat?
<Krawlezt> SÅJA
 * Krawlezt klappar sig själv på huvudet
<Krawlezt> !kaka | maxjesy
<ubot2> maxjesy: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Krawlezt> Formaterade det via gparted :))
<maxjesy> du ser, du ska inte lyssna på någon annan än mig
<maxjesy> deras grep I osv är bara förvillande propaganda
<maxjesy> jag har över 10 års erfarenhet av linux och inte bara ubuntu som många här har
 * maxjesy går loss på skryt-stigen
<maxjesy> realubot tagit sovmorgon?
<Kraw> SÃ¥ja
<Kraw> RÃ¥kade faila ltie
<maxjesy> nu vill jag se dig hurra över winusb
<Kraw> yeah
<kodein> dobry den, kosmonauter
<Krawlezt> Aha, nu vet jag vad jag ska göra
<maxjezy> einand, sitter och klurar på hur man ska bygga en kameraslide
<maxjezy> vad tror du om en fiskerulle, en kakelskärare och en as-seg elmotor?
<kodein> det låter lite macgyver
<maxjezy> kanske ett par kugghjul från 18växlad mountiinbajk
<maxjezy> och kedja från barncykel
<maxjezy> gäller att få en mjuk, seg utväxling
<maxjezy> vill ju ha back också
 * Krawlezt funderar på att dra hela hddn till LinuX
<maxjezy> 2 st fiskerullar får det bli
 * Krawlezt funderar på att dra hela hddn till Windows
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du kan alltid labba linux i virtuelpisslåda
<Krawlezt> Usch, hatar Virtuella boxar
<maxjezy> ungefär samma hårdvarustöd virtuellt som native linux
<phnom> Jag har ett formulär som ska ladda upp en fil, is_uploaded_file ger true, error är 0, den kan skriva till alla inblandade mappar, men ändå så finns inte temp-filen. Några förslag?
<maxjezy> det bästa som hänt linux måste ju endå vara tuxcart
<maxjezy> :P
<Krawlezt> Linux är underbart dock måste jag arbeta ocksÅ
<maxjezy> hm, kom på att jag kan ju fästa kameran rakt på kedjan på en cykel och använda vänsterpedalen som motor
<Krawlezt> Vad  ska du göra? Låter lite som byggarebob.
<maxjezy> jag ser inte att fördelarna med linux överväger nackdelarna
<maxjezy> personligen för mig
<maxjezy> stabilitet är viktigt, veta att hårdvaran har stöd även 6 månader senare osv.
<maxjezy> när man kommer till ålderns höst och får dåligt hjärta är linux inte att rekommendera
<Krawlezt> Haha maxjezy jag är klar nu
<maxjezy> ska jag torka?
<maxjezy> :)
<Krawlezt> -.^
<Krawlezt> "Copying files.."
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ det gick visst!
<Krawlezt> Dock var det mycket pyssel
<maxjezy> jojo, kopiera filer från en iso funkar ju
<maxjezy> men, den ska ju boota sen också
<Krawlezt> Återkommer
<maxjezy> glhf
<Krawlezt> Frågan är, hela hårddisken eller bara halv.a
<maxjezy> hela
<maxjezy> i windows kan du lätt ordna det sen
<maxjezy> med stabilare verktyg
<Krawlezt> Tyst nu, du säger alltid Windows.
<maxjezy> jag är faktiskt seriös
<maxjezy> det är lättare så
<maxjezy> jag ger bara tips på såna saker jag känner till av egen erfarenhet
<maxjezy> funkar den då?
<maxjezy> usbn
<Krawlezt> Ja
<Krawlezt> Det kopieras fortfarnade, skulle tagit usb 3porten men det blev inte så nu
<maxjezy> jojo, kopieringen funkar :)
<maxjezy> men, installern?
<Krawlezt> Det återkommer jag med.
<Krawlezt> Säger till när jag rebootar, är jag inte tillbaka inom 30min = Formatering
<maxjezy> är betting lagligt i denna kanal?
<Krawlezt> tror så
<maxjezy> har du ingen cam?
<maxjezy> så vi kan följa processen
<maxjezy> och satsa pengar
<maxjezy> på olika företeelser
<maxjezy> livebetting
<Krawlezt> Nope, tyvärr.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Godmorgon
<maxjezy> var hälsad realubot
<madbear> realubot: jag har en sån pryl fast inte från biltema
<maxjezy> salve realubot
<madbear> som du länkade till mig i sömnen
<realubot> Krawlezt: God morgon.
<realubot> madbear: Hur fungerar den då?
<madbear> man cyklar liksom
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska formatera till Windows :(
<maxjezy> madbear+1
 * maxjezy dricker coffe
 * bittin^work uppdaterar datorer
 * Krawlezt sparar viktiga saker på USBt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fegis. ;)
<realubot> madbear: Ja, men känns det naturligt att cykla på en sådan eller är det bara skräp?
<madbear> nej fyfan det är stelt som fan
<maxjezy> realubot, han är inte en myndig men endå så förståndig
<madbear> men det funkar som vinterträning
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej men känner för det. Ska nog börja spela också.
<madbear> annars ska ju cykeln jobba åt dig, nu blir det tvärtom
<realubot> madbear: Han kanske inte har åldern inne för Linux.
<realubot> madbear: Ok.
 * maxjezy låtsas inte om det där
<madbear> :D
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Rebootar nu, återkommer
<realubot> Jag blir så trött på tabb-buggen i Linux. Finns den i Windows också?
<realubot> Buggen som gör så att tangentbordet skriver vad man trycker och inte vad man tänker?
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, :)
<realubot> Har inte operativsystemen kommit längre än så här i utvecklingen?
<HeMan> realubot: jag tror det är PICNIC
<maxjezy> realubot, du kör irssi va?
<realubot> HeMan: Nej, tack. Det är för kallt för picnic än men kanske till sommaren?
<maxjezy> mIRC däremot, den känner av vem du pratat med om vad
<maxjezy> och ger förslag rankade efter det
<HeMan> realubot: Problem In Chair, Not In Computer
<maxjezy> lite som google, fast surströmming
<phnom> ALternativt PEBKAC
<realubot> Om en användare kan göra fel så kommer den att göra det. Varför har inte utveklarna av Irssi tagit hänsyn till det?
<HeMan> realubot: irssi har en form av AI
<HeMan> realubot: dvs den gör fel när den känner på sig att det är opassande
<HeMan> realubot: särskilt om den känner att det kommer rendrera i en lång meningslös diskussion
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<maxjezy> HeMan, du är ett matrix-fan va?
<Krawlezt_> maxjezy: :(
<realubot> Så då skickar Irssi meddelandet till fel person avsiktligt. Smart.
<HeMan> maxjezy: jo
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, gick det bra?
<Krawlezt_> Aa, har formaterat redan och sitter på Windows nu.
<Krawlezt_> Nej, det gick inte bra.
<realubot> Matrix är lika barnslig som itmannens nick.
<Krawlezt_> Det bootade inte ens
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, det finns ingen lösning för linux
<maxjezy> allt snack på forum är bullshit
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då så. Då har du ju lyckats installera Windows!
<maxjezy> folk ljuger
<HeMan> fick höra att engelsk läkarslang för livmoder är just matrix
<realubot> *fniss*
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Så jag måste använda en virutell box?
<maxjezy> anonyma användare säger att det fungerar osv.
<Krawlezt> realubot: maxjezy driver med mig. Han påstår att det inte finns en lösning till Linux.
<phnom> Nä, det där med att linux funkar är bara ljug.
<maxjezy> har någon här lyckats?
<Krawlezt> Måste jag påriktigt använda en virutell box, använda ett Windows program och sedan starta om datorn och formatera med USB't
<Krawlezt> Det låter krånligt
<Krawlezt> phnom: Hur gör man?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Problemet är att har du en gång installerat Linux på en hårddisk så är det väldigt svårt att få Windows att fungera felfritt på samma hårddisk. Det brukar krävas att man köper en helt ny hdd.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Jag vet inte ens vad problemet är, eller vad du gör?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Myt
<maxjezy> han undrar om man kan skapa en windows USB installer innifrån linux
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, tyvärr så ligger det något i det.
<maxjezy> inte en installation, utan en installer från en iso.
<Krawlezt> Jag har "köpt" en Windows .iso fil och vill formatera med hjälp utav mitt USB minne.
<phnom> Det tror jag inte går, jag brukar få låna en winburk när jag ska göra sånt.
 * Krawlezt springer och hämtar en laptop, återkommer
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är svårt för Winbows går ju normalt inte att boota från USB?
<phnom> Eller ja, det går säkert, men jag har inte en aning om hur
<maxjezy> realubot, jo det går
<realubot> Det är inte lika enkelt som med Linux.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Windows installer*
<realubot> maxjezy: Nytt i Windows 8?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var inte så enkelt förr i.a.f.
<phnom> Det är rätt enkelt förfarande i cmd på windows, så det borde gå att göra motsvarande i linux
<phnom> realubot: Win7 isf
<maxjezy> realubot http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/en-us/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe
<maxjezy> that's what you need
<realubot> Jag vet inte, men det har inte varit en baggis att lägga över en Windblows iso-fil på ett USB-minne och boota från det förr i.a.f.
<phnom> maxjezy: Man behöver inte ens det, går att göra i cmd
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Vad ni kan killar. Var har ni lärt er allt detta?
<phnom> Det världsomspännande intranätet
<Krawlezt> Att aldrig formatera från Linux till Windows
<maxjezy> realubot, jag läser dokumentation som faktiskt stämmer
<maxjezy> inte huxflux mcgyver lösningar som fungerar för 1 av 10000 användare
<realubot> Då ska vi se om den här kanalen kan svara på en enkelt offtopic-fråga. Jag fick inget svar i natt när jag frågade...
<Krawlezt> Fungerar det att använda Windows i en virtuell box och sedan göra som man gör från en win dator?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag sa, tälj!
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Virtuell box sedan formatera?
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, det törs jag inte svara på, men har du USB stöd i virtuella boxen så ska det inte vara omöjligt
<realubot> Hur gör man för att på bästa sätt koppla ihop en metallstav med en trästav. Stängerna har olika diameter. Jag vill att två stänger ska bli en lång stång med hög hållfasthet i "kopplingen"?
 * Krawlezt förstår inte frågan
<maxjezy> realubot, är trästaven "ihålig" ?
<maxjezy> är metalstaven "ihålig" ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte att rekommendera att köra Windows i vbox om du ska spela i.a.f. för då kommer du kanske inte kunna utnyttja grafikkortet fullt ut. Tror jag i.a.f. Det beror på om vbox har stöd för det m.m.
<realubot> maxjezy: Metallstaven är inte ihålig. Det är en stav och inget rör.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du har en iso, en snabb dator, testa :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag tänkte använda vbox för att kunna fixa win installera sedan formatera
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför gör du så?
<maxjezy> realubot, silvertejp isf
<phnom> Har inte en aning om det var det ni redan provat, men 3:e inlägget här: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/creating-windows-7-bootable-usb-from-linux-762229/
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur ska jag annars göra?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får bestämma dig för om du vill ha Win eller Linux som värd resp. gästsystem i vbox.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Linux -> VBOX -> USB -> HDD (WIndows)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Installera Windows på hårddisken som vanligt och installera Linux i vbox?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, bara ha WIndows.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Eller installera först Windows och sedan installerar du Linux som dual boot.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kan också gå
<Krawlezt> Men för att det ska gå måste jag få win installerna på mitt usb, vilket inte går i Linux.
<Krawlezt> Därför använder jag virtuell box för att lyckas.-
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då får du fixa en fungerande Windows-iso och se till att skapa en bootbar CD eller USB oh installera Windows från det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag är påväg =)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, jag vet inte hur man gör. Jag har aldrig installerat Windows från USB.
<maxjezy> easy as 123
<maxjezy> det enda svåra är att pricka i produktnyckeln
<maxjezy> jag brukar alltid skriva upp den fel
<Krawlezt> Jag är redan inne i Windows genom vbox
<Krawlezt> lol
 * realubot fixar frukost.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, snart kommer du hata linux och aldrig mer återgå på flera veckor.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vilken Windblows-version har du?
<maxjezy> använd inte torrents
<Krawlezt> Windows 7 Home Premium
<maxjezy> dom är spammade med virus
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Självklart gör jag det.
<maxjezy> bättre köra windows 8 isf
<realubot> maxjezy: Det här då: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<realubot> maxjezy: Tabb-buggen slog till igen.
<realubot> Alltid när man minst anar det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_to_install_windows_7_beta_a_usb_key
<realubot> Det är väl bara att tillämpa någon guide som man har hittat i första bästa opålitliga källa.
 * Krawlezt ÄR ARG
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad är det med dig?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du förstår väl själv att om du en gång har börjat med Linux så kommer du aldrig ifrån det?
<Krawlezt> realubot: ;)
<realubot> Varför tror du att maxjezy hänger här för när han använder Windows? Ubuntu-problemen dyke rfortfarande upp i operativsystemet, tror att han använder Windows nu!
<realubot> Linux ligger liksom kvar i bakgrunden på hårddisken och skaver.
<Krawlezt> Myt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det hade inte varit så svårt om du hade använt ext2 som filsystem i din Linux-installation men om du har använt ext3+ så magnetiseras alla allokerade enheter på hårddisken som upptas av Linux och den magnetiseringen finns kvar långt efter att du har formaterat hårddisken.
<realubot> Det kan störa ut Windows-installationen.
<Krawlezt> http://pastebin.com/b899tZQc
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp, magnetiseringsfel.
<Krawlezt> Vilket betyder?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Att Linux har magnetiserat hårddisken så att BIOS tror att du har ett annat system än du egentligen har.
<Krawlezt> Blir så arg
<realubot> HÃ¥rddisken "lurar" BIOS. Orsak: ext3+
<Krawlezt> Så, vad gör man nu
<realubot> Jag tror tyvärr inte att du har så mycket val...
<Krawlezt> Så du påstår att när man har testat Linux så kan man aldrig mer få Windows?
<realubot> Om du inte hade blandat in Windows så hade du kunnat fortsätta att använda Linux men som det ser ut nu så återstår ng bara...
<realubot> att slänga hela datorn.
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag skojar med dig.
<Krawlezt> Oh no gör du?
<Krawlezt> Du vill att jag ska ha Linux, nuff said :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Klart det ska gå att ta bort Linux och installera Windows men fråga mig inte hur. :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> SKIT LIV
<realubot> Vad är det?
<realubot> Lugna dig nu.
<Krawlezt> Jag är arg
<Krawlezt> Blir inte som jag vill
<realubot> Krawlezt: Läste du på länken jag skickade sist? Där tår ju hur du gör?
<realubot> *står
<Krawlezt> Du skickade inte ens till mig?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag skickade till maxjezy så att han skulle skicka den till dig.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<Krawlezt> Ska kika
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, men jag måste komma in i Windows för att kunna följa den guiden.
<Krawlezt> :/
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet seriöst inte hur man gör och jag har ingen mäjlighet att testa för jag har inte 1. Winblows. 2. En Winblows-iso.
<realubot> *möjlighet
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du är väl inne i Windows i vbox? :S
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men har du inte tillågång till en dator med Windows? Du hade ju Windows innan?
<Krawlezt> Ja men hittade inte den datorn
<realubot> Ok. Då får du googla på: "How to find a lost computer"
<realubot> ;)
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, ingen i familjen kör windows?
<Krawlezt> Nej alla kör linux
 * Krawlezt drömmer vidare
<realubot> Mitt förslag är att du skickar filen till maxjezy som sedan fixar det från sin Windows-dator och skickar ett snigelbrev med USB-minnet till Krawlezt.
<maxjezy> tro mig, det går snabbare att gå till en kompis, ladda ner en iso, dricka kaffe, röka, sova, pippa och använda windows usb dvd tool
<maxjezy> än att försöka fixa det från linux
<realubot> Det låter som en äkta Windows-lösning.
<Krawlezt> realubot: :)
<realubot> Dock så kan du skippa det där med att pippa om du gör det med maxjezy. Annars så blir hans flickvän ännu mer sur på honom än hon redan är.
<Krawlezt> :(
 * Krawlezt drog en luring
<Krawlezt> Well, får väl hitta en wInDoWsdAtOr:PPPP
<Krawlezt> Eller, så formaterar jag till en anna linux dist
<maxjezy> det sjuka är att folk gör guider som inte fungerar
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Det händer bara i Windows
<maxjezy> de sitter säkert och njuter över det
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du hör ju själv. Man ska inte använda Windows. Så fort du ens kommer i närheten av systemet så börjar problemen. Nu ska du alltså ut på stan och leta upp en Windows-dator.
<maxjezy> det är ju endå linuxfolk som inte vill att man ska åter till windows
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, så långt orkar jag inte gå.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom har ju Windows-datorer som demoex annars. Ta med dig USB/DVD-programmet och iso-filen och fixa det på MediaMarkts demodatorer.
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Jag är sååå rolig. :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: :)
<Krawlezt> Jag vill bara ha Windows, ska det vara så svårt
 * Krawlezt går o tröst äter och hämtar en wInDoWsdAtoR
<maxjezy> i linux äre svårt
<HeMan> det känns nästan som det är en fråga för en windows-kanal
<maxjezy> tror faktiskt inte en enda lösning som presenteras är sann
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Varför tjatar du om windows i ett linuxforum ?
<maxjezy> HeMan, i windowskanalen kommer dom säga samma sak
<HeMan> maxjezy: att det är en windows-fråga?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Windows är ju en bugg i Ubuntu så klart man har gjort allt för att undvika buggen, d.v.s. det är inte så enkelt att skapa ett bootbart USB av en Windows-iso i Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> nej, linuxfråga
<maxjezy> HeMan
<maxjezy> nej, linuxfråga
<HeMan> maxjezy: att installera windows är en linuxfråga? känns lite långsökt va?
<realubot> Om man pratar om att skapa bootbara Windows-USB/DVD i "riktiga" Ubuntu IRC-kanaler så åker man ut.
<realubot> maxjezy: Do you remember?
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> sekt
<maxjezy> HeMan, skapa en installationsdisk i linux
<maxjezy> det är ingen windowsfråga iaf
<realubot> Det här är ju riktigt roligt. Först övertygar vi Krawlezt att använda Linux och sedan när han har testat och vill gå över till Windows så skiter vi i att hjälpa honom.
<realubot> "Det är en Windows-fråga".
<phnom> Funderar fortfarande på om Krawlezt har provat http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/creating-windows-7-bootable-usb-from-linux-762229/
<maxjezy> realubot, det jag säger, inga varningar fanns
<maxjezy> jag roppade och viftade varningsflagg
<maxjezy> men ingen lyssnade
<itmannen> realubot: Varför ska vi hjälpa någon som inte vill ha linux ?
<HeMan> är väl bara att starta om datorn boota dvdn?
<maxjezy> HeMan, han har ingen läsare
<maxjezy> endast USB
<realubot> HeMan: Han har bara en iso-fil och ingen DVD-brännare.
<HeMan> maxjezy: men hur fick han in windows från början?
<itmannen> Finns externa cd-läsare att koppla till usb
<maxjezy> HeMan, jadu :)
<HeMan> maxjezy: det brukar följa med media när man köper windows
<realubot> Eftersom jag inte plockad eut ngon åt honom när vi byggde datorn. :D
<maxjezy> han har "Köpt" en iso fil
<realubot> DVD -> Windows. Ingen DVD, inget Windows. Perfekt.
<itmannen> Köpt en iso ?
<realubot> itmannen: Han har "köpt" den, sa han.
<maxjezy> itmannen, ja, köpa, iso!
<itmannen> Undrar vart man köper en iso av win :)
<realubot> Han har "köpt" en Windows-iso-fil från Webhallen.
<maxjezy> itmannen, windows store?
<realubot> Nä, vilket tramshumör jag är på i dag.
<itmannen> Knappast
<itmannen> Snarare PB
<HeMan> hur fick han in den från början då? är väl bara att göra samma nu?
<maxjezy> han har inte haft den i början, men tänk om han köpt en dator med windows installerat
<maxjezy> utan dvd
<maxjezy> som jag gjorde
<HeMan> då brukar man få med ett media
<realubot> HeMan: Han har ju "köpt" en iso-fil.
<itmannen> realubot:  :D
<maxjezy> HeMan, man får en rescure partition
<maxjezy> som linux blåser
<HeMan> maxjezy: det gör den inte default, bara om man ber den
<HeMan> maxjezy: och då får man väl gå med kepsen i handen och lämna in sin dator
<maxjezy> HeMan, precis. men utan varningar att man aldrig får in en windows version igen
<maxjezy> om man inte har en till dator
<Krawlezt> Hehe, älskar att läsa vad ni skriver om mig när jag är borta :)
<maxjezy> med windows
<maxjezy> dvs
<HeMan> maxjezy: umm, det står att den raderar allt på disken
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska se på din länk.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är enklare att vänja sig vid Linux än att få in Windows igen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du tycker så va :)
<maxjezy> HeMan, tycker det kan stå något om att det är svårt att återställa windows sen
<realubot> Krawlezt: jag har inte testat tipsen i länken. Jag googlade bara...
<Krawlezt> Men jag har inget att göra i Linux..
<maxjezy> iaf på ubuntu-se.org
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, har du bankkonto med 100 kr på?
<HeMan> maxjezy: det står en varning om att den raderar disken
<maxjezy> överför dem som pant till mig så skickar jag en USB till dig med WINDOWS 8
<Krawlezt> Det jag kom på, wine finns ju.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Tror du ditt program fungerar genom wine?
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, testa. :)
<maxjezy> wine suger getpung
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<maxjezy> men de kanske är det som behövs nu
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Kan du länka ditt program igen??
<maxjezy> http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/en-us/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: FUNGERAR den?
<realubot> Hehe
<maxjezy> jag har använt den
<maxjezy> har du en korrekt iso
<maxjezy> så fungerar den
<Krawlezt> okok
<maxjezy> jag vet inte hur den funkar med matrix isos från piratebay dock
<maxjezy> eftersom jag inte använder såna
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62876/how-to-create-a-windows-8-startup-disk-from-ubuntu
<Krawlezt> Vadå thepiratebay? Microsoft store ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> "The blogs mention a Windows 7 USB DVD tool which doesn't run with wine."
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> då ska det fungera
<maxjezy> har alltid funkat för mig
<realubot> Krawlezt: "btw I used the Windows7 USB DVD tool from my friend's windows 7 system =) And yes Windows 8 is a horror, but I wanted to show my friends how it looks."
<realubot> Jag tror det är bästa lösningen.
<realubot> Som maxjezy har sagt också. Hitta en Winblows-dator!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag får den senare, orkar inte vääänta
<Krawlezt> Laptopen d.v.s.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det går fortare än att att vänta på maxjezy snigelpost med USB-minnet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du är så rolig idag
<maxjezy> problemet med tex unetbootin är att den installerar en linuxbootsetup
<realubot> Ja, visst är jag. :)
<maxjezy> inte en windows boot setup
<Krawlezt> Vilka fler program finns det maxjezy?
<maxjezy> ändå finns det guider som påstår att unetbootin kan lösa det
<maxjezy> jag har inte hittat ett enda program med bra kritik
<maxjezy> någon enstaka fake & gay som skriver att det fungerat
<realubot> Krawlezt: Lösning: Använd en gammal CD/DVD-brännare, koppla in i datorns IDE-kabel. Stäng av datorn och nätagget först, se upp så du inte skadar ditt kära moderkort m.m.
<realubot> then; do bärnn iso-filen till en DVD.
<maxjezy> kommentar som denna får en att skämmas att vistas i communityt Tho, I pray after seeing win8 in the VirtualBox you realize the mistake you may be making, and remember how well linux has treated you. =)
<maxjezy> ingen har testat, endå hatar alla metro
<maxjezy> speciellt linuxfolket.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har inget
<Krawlezt> Aja, får väl vänta på wIndOwSdaTOrNN
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, ett tips, installera en liten windows partition iaf
<maxjezy> som du alltid har kvar
<maxjezy> för såna här saker, där du kan behöva windows
<maxjezy> även om du inte använder det så är 10 gb inte mycket att ha skräpandes
<Krawlezt> Jag kör hela HDD till WIndows
<maxjezy> datorn kommer vara så mycket snabbare
<maxjezy> då får du ut kraften ur det du köpt
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kommer fortfarande vara i kanalen fast jag har windows, fast jag kommer inte vara som maxjezy som rekomenderar Windows.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, jag rekommenderar bara noobs windows
<maxjezy> så de ska slippa problem osv
<Krawlezt> Kallar du mig noob?
<maxjezy> de som kan datorer kan köra linux
 * Krawlezt ger maxjezy dödsblicken
<maxjezy> jag kör ju själv linux
<Krawlezt> Du kör Windows?
<maxjezy> men jag hyllar det inte över skyarna, ser dess brister som man bör.
<maxjezy> jag har flera datorer med linux
<maxjezy> jag uppmärksammar användare på att massvis med program fattas till linux
<maxjezy> även fast det står på ubuntu-se.org att alla program man kan tänkas använda finns
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det låter bra det att du stannar i kanalen.
<maxjezy> på ubuntu-se.org verkar de jämnföra mspaint och photoshop som likvärdiga
<Krawlezt> brb äta mat
<maxjezy> man ger skenet av gröna skogar när man får ett tjenobyl
<maxjezy> realubot, du som är på forumet
<maxjezy> kan du inte efterfråga en lösning på Krawlezt's problem
<maxjezy> se om någon svensk lyckats någon gång
<Haffe> Lyckats med vad?
<maxjezy> skapa en USB sticka med windows installation på
<maxjezy> i linux
<Haffe> Vill han skapa en bootbar installationsusb eller installera windows på usbminnet ifråga?
<maxjezy> bootbar
<Haffe> Har han installationsison?
<maxjezy> japp
<Haffe> dd if=instalationsfilen.iso of=/dev/usbminnet bs=512k
<kodein> det var väl en installerad windows han ville ha på minnespinnen, inte installationsskivan?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> han vill installera windows på sin dators hårddisk
<maxjezy> och ta bort allt som har med linux att göra
<Haffe> Jag tycker att kravsspecikationen verkar lite svårtolkad.
<Haffe> Jag tror att vi får avvakta Krawlezt tolkning.
<realubot> Han har en Windows-iso. Han vill skapa ett bootbart USB-minne som gör att han kan installera Windows från USB:t med sin iso-fil.
<maxjezy> nej, inte med iso filen
<maxjezy> iso filen är en skivavbildning
<realubot> Mm.
<kodein> <o>
<speedxcore> Någon som vet om man kan få gpu-stöd för gnome3 i classic läge?
<realubot> Haha
<maxjezy> Haffe, har du genomfört något liknande själv?
<Haffe> Ja.
<maxjezy> Haffe the man
<Haffe> dd är ett väldigt använtbart verktyg för det.
<speedxcore> Är man bakåtsträvare om man gillar gnome3 classic, finns det bättre alternativ för produktivitet?
<maxjezy> vi inväntar Krawlezt så får du guida pojken
<Haffe> speedxcore: Är det något fel med att vara bakåtsträvare?
<Haffe> maxjezy: Som jag sa.
<Haffe> dd if=installationsfil.iso of=/dev/usbminnet
<speedxcore> Haffe: det känns ibland som att jag missar nåt när jag slänger in gnome 3 eller xfce.
<speedxcore> gnome3-clasic
<Haffe> speedxcore: Det är väl enkelt att ta reda på?
<Haffe> Jag är inte så överförtjust i unity3d själv, men jag behöver ju faktiskt inte använda det.
<maxjezy> Haffe, vet du om det fungerar även på piratebay versioner av ison?
<maxjezy> jag har en kompis som har en kompis
<Haffe> maxjezy: Jag har ingen aning.
<Haffe> Vad kostar det att pröva?
<kodein> 3 månader av ditt liv
<Haffe> Comisar markov.
<kodein> Denna dag, ett liv
<maxjezy> vad är skillnaden på inbakad och dubbelinbakad?
<maxjezy> onlinepizza.se
<maxjezy> och, vet någon hur man lägger till en ingridiens
<speedxcore> maxjezy: dubbelinbakad är väl så kallat "tefat/ufo" med 2 pizzor, en som tak en som golv.
<Krawlezt> Windows dator hittad!
<Krawlezt> realubot maxjezy Haffe: http://pastebin.com/6bB7wDRM
<Krawlezt> Jag använder windows datorn istället, blev bara konstigt med dd=
<Krawlezt> Återkommer
<Krawlezt> Tror jag dödar någon snart
<Krawlezt> I Windows, är mitt USB tomt.
<Krawlezt> I gparted är den tom
<Krawlezt> Men i dolphin finns det saker i den och jag kan inta ta bort dom eller lägga till filer.
 * Krawlezt håller på att få spel
<Krawlezt> Jag hatar Linux
<Krawlezt> realubot: Varför gör Kubuntu så här emot mig?
<Krawlezt> Jag kan inte formatera till FAT32, bara allting annat.
<lag^> Sluta köra kubuntu då!
<Krawlezt> lag^: Jag håller på att formatera till Windows.
<Krawlezt> Gjort det hela morgonen
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥r spel snart
<lag^> :o
<kodein> vilket spel?
<lag^> Varför ska du ha fat32?
<Krawlezt> När jag formaterar till NTFS (t.e.x) då får jag 2st devices (Helt sjukt jag vet), dom kan jag inte ta bort filer ur eller sätta dit filer.
<Krawlezt> Så vad fan ska jag göra
<Krawlezt> Funderar på att döda någon, så arg är jag
<Krawlezt> Det roligaste av allt är att usb minnet är helt tomt i Windows
<lag^> Gör backup på dina saker och formatera hela skiten?
<Krawlezt> lag^: Ska använda USB minnet för att formatera till Windows
<lag^> Uhm..  okej
<Krawlezt> DET HÄR HÄNDER BARA I LINUX
<lag^> men kör med en skiva då!
<Krawlezt> Har ingen skiva
<lag^> köp!
<Krawlezt> -.^
<lag^> du hade blivit klar nu om du inet hållt på hela dagen
<madbear> lag^: hur går det då
<Krawlezt> lag^: Nej, för jag måste köpa brännare också.
<lag^> Krawlezt: Du har köpt en hel jävla dator.. men ingen brännare? :(
<lag^> nog för att jag aldrig använder min men...
<lag^> madbear: Med?
<madbear> allt
<madbear> tjenna
<Krawlezt> jag slår sönder skärm jäveln snart
<maxjezy> stackars krawletz
<maxjezy> not enough skills
<defektz> skillz!
<maxjezy> hade han lyssnat på mig och köpt en färdigbyggd dator
<maxjezy> då hade detta inte inträffat, han hade haft windows och en cd/dvdbrännare
<maxjezy> realubot, skäms du inte som lurar i småpojkar sånt crap?
<phnom> pebkacpebkacpebkac
<defektz> vad har hänt?
<defektz> :)
<defektz> phnom: hallo simon
<phnom> defektz: Hallo simon
<defektz> :D
<defektz> jag har suttit o pillat med dwm och sånt som tillhör hela dagen
<phnom> bah, i3 <3
<defektz> ja och wmfs
<defektz> på min andra burk
<defektz> i3 har jag oxå, men då föredrar andra. inte för att i3 inte är kass.
<phnom> Vilken version kör du?
<defektz> i3 version 4.1.2
<phnom> i3 version 4.1.2-340-g3a378f7 (2012-04-24, branch "next") ;)
<defektz> dwm-6.0-tip
<defektz> i3 version 4.1.2 (2012-01-27, branch "release-4.1.2")
<defektz> du har en lite vassare version ser jag :)
<phnom> Kör alltid senaste git i next branchen
<defektz> så var det i3status jag försökte få ner git.
<defektz> men failade. kommer inte ihåg varför
<defektz> ah nu gick det
<defektz> ska nog köra i3status i dwm på en dzen
<defektz> har du testat om den går med xmobar? :)
<defektz> satans utrymmesbrist
<phnom> Använder den bara för klocka i min i3bar
<phnom> Har en dzen2 med conky i för annat
<defektz> ah
<defektz> jag löste det. men det röda åker bort
<itmannen> Jisses vilket härligt väder det blev idag. Kan sitta ute halvnaken utan att frysa.
<itmannen> Såg utvecklaren av google drive skriva att linux mycket snart kommer att stödjas
<defektz> itmannen: är du en bot?
<itmannen> defektz:  ?
<phnom> defektz: Nä, han är bara från Vilhelmina.
<defektz> ok :)
<itmannen> defektz:  Vad menar du med din fråga
<defektz> är du en robot.?
<itmannen> Sen vad dom menar med "mycket snart" vet man ju inte.
<phnom> Sweet, min ikon till nm-applet har försvunnit.
<itmannen> defektz:  Nä hur kan du komma på en sådan tanke ?
<itmannen> Brukar robotar sitta ute och sola ? :)
<kodein> snart händer det
<itmannen> Mina distar börjar gå tråkigt smidigt nu
<itmannen> Om det endå var 7 juni så alpha av 12.10 fanns ute att leka med
<phnom> Jobbigt när det händer, man kan ju faktiskt råka få något vettigt gjort då.
<itmannen> Dags för tur nummer 3 på samhället. Sköt er snyggt nu.
<defektz> då har man fått mat i magen
<defektz> cigg i lungorna.
<defektz> och snart kaffe i tarmen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Denna dag är den sämsta som har vart i hela mitt liv
<Haffe> Råkar någon här ha koll på css?
<speakman> CS:S!
<Haffe> Nej, inte CSS.
<Haffe> Förlåt.
<Haffe> CS:S.
<speakman> :p
<speakman> Ja man skjuter folk i huvudet. Easy as that. ;)
<Haffe> Det säger du inte?
<Haffe> Jag minns när vi som ungdommar spelade beta 2 av CS.
<Haffe> Kommentarer som 'Det buggar, jag respawnar inte'.
<fredrik__> någon kunnig mysql person som kan hjälpa mig med optimering? tar 7min att få fram första sidan på sajten efter serverbyte :-( Är ganska desperat
<speakman> Fattar inte varför det är så hög åldersgräns på det spelet. Det är ju skitenkelt!
<speakman> fredrik__: 7min??? Ring Guinnes! typ... :)
<fredrik__> speakman, typ så ja... cpun på databasservern går konstant på 99%
<speakman> Haffe: lirade också en riktigt tidig beta, typ 2 eller så. Fick den på en CD med en tidning minns jag.
<speakman> fredrik__: det är väl aldrig något hempul i PHP det rör sig om?
<fredrik__> speakman, typ så ja... en OScommerce installation
<speakman> fredrik__: case closed
<fredrik__> speakman, fungerade jättebra på gamla servern men nu har vi en dedikerad installation på ny vm-ware lösning... måste vara någon inställning på mysql:en som gör att den går på 100%
<speakman> fredrik__: om det är en renodlad OScommerce så borde den ju vara skapligt avlusad vid det här laget. Kolla om det finns några problem att virtualisera mysql generellt.
<fredrik__> speakman, tror inte det är fel i koden... den är ju bara överflyttad till nya servern
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<fredrik__> speakman, måste vara någon inställning i mysql:en men jag är ingen db-admin.. jag är bara en enkel programmerare
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Jag har koll på CS:S
<speakman> samma här, jag har ingen aning om mysql på den nivån
<speakman> därför jag anar något generellt fel vid virtualisering
 * speakman gillar EventScripts sedan det blev omskrivet till Python
<kodein> dobry vjetjer
<fredrik__> speakman, mmm... databasen installerades ju om och jag antar att defaultinställningarna i mysql inte är något vidare...
<Ezim> nehe här finns inga glada :).
<HakanS> Ezim: Hejsan.
<Ezim> har itmannen och de övriga som håller liv i kanalen gått ut på irc-strejk? :)
<kodein> *fniss*
<Ezim> HakanS, :) tjenis. hur går det med kubuntu?
<Haffe> *kjamiz*
<HakanS> Ezim: Det går alldeles utmärkt. Men jag funderar på att gå över till en ren Ubuntu med Unity.
<Ezim> HakanS, låter som en bra idé det också.
<HakanS> Ezim: Har installerat Ubuntu på barnens egna dator. Ska kolla om de tycker det är bättre än Kubuntu.
<speakman> Unity <3
<Krawlezt> Windows <3
<Ezim> HakanS, tror barnen kommer föredra unity.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, har du gjort en maxjezy? :)
<Ezim> gått från fullt fungerad kubuntu till winblow? :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Nej men jag är riktigt arg på Linux.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad har kärnan gjort dig? :)
<Krawlezt> jag har "köpt" 2st .iso filer (hehe) men ingen har fungerat på mitt USB samt har dom blivit mindre på mitt USB.
<Krawlezt> Jag har bråkat med Linux(USB/ISO) sedan 10.00 imorse
<Krawlezt> Det blir inget Windows för mig
<Ezim> Krawlezt, förstår inte. vad för två ison?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Windows ison
<Krawlezt> Windows.iso
<Ezim> Krawlezt, okej jag hänger inte riktigt med. du köper två st windows ison :)?
<kodein> moment 22: jag är hungrig, men har för lågt blodsocker för att ta mig till köket
<Krawlezt> Ja jag "köpte" dom men Linux ville inte få dom att fungera i mitt USB :(
 * Krawlezt viskar till Ezim att folk inte gillar fildelning 
<kodein> "jag förstår inte vad du menar"
<Krawlezt> "Okej"
<speakman> Säljs på Bukten tydligen. Moderniteter....
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du vill skapa bootbar windows-usb?
<Krawlezt> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.445467/spel-pa-linux-star-infor-genombrott
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Orkar inte bry mig om det nu Linux är inte min vän just nu.
<Ezim> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
 * Krawlezt tar djupa andetag
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du ger verkligen lätt upp. har maxjezy smittat av sin :) arbetsmoral på dig? :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Jag har krigat för att Linux ska göra som jag vill sedan 10.00 imorse.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kolla på länken latoxe.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Försökt med den.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, fungerade inte?
<Krawlezt> Det slutade med att .iso filen blev 450MB på USBt
<Krawlezt> Den var på 3,3GB  när jag köpte den
<Ezim> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/winusb-create-bootable-windows-installer-usb-in-ubuntu-linux/
<phnom> Krawlezt: Du vet att du ska kopiera över filerna som är i avbildningen va? Och inte själva avbildningen.
<Ezim> phnom, hur går det med archandet :)?
<phnom> Ezim: Bra :-)
<Ezim> phnom, tvivlar :P.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför är den här dagen den sämsta i ditt liv?
<Krawlezt> realubot: För inget går som jag vil
<Krawlezt> vill
<Ezim> realubot, :) maxjezy påverkat honom.
<Krawlezt> Jag blir kvar i Linux..
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) bra val.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du kan ju köra windows i virtualbox.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) då kan du använda dina två iso filer du köpte.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Du lyckades alltså hitta en windowslåda men ändå inte lyckas göra en bootbar usb av ison?
<Krawlezt> phnom: Nej för när jag förde av min 3,3gb iso blev den bara 400mb
<phnom> Förde var? Hur?
<Krawlezt> Jag vet inte orkar inte bry mig
<Krawlezt> Ska skära mig, återkommer
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kom aldrig och säg att det går snabbt att installera Windows. Du började kl. 10 och har int ens fått igång installationsprocessen?
<realubot> Ezim: Hehe
<speakman> Tur det finns operativsystem som är byggda för att kunna installeras från mängder av olika medier :)
<Ezim> speakman, har ej tidigare sett dig här. välkommen till :) vår härliga cyberfamilj.
<realubot> Ezim: Krawlezt vill inte ha kvar Kubuntu. Han vill inte ha Linux. Han vill installera Win7 istället. Problemet är att att jag plockade aldrig ut en DVD-brännare till honom (optisk media är ju som vi alla vet för mesar) om nu får han inte in Windows på maskinen. :D
<Ezim> realubot, bra gjort. :)
<realubot> Vi tog aldrig med en DVD-brännare i hans datorbygge.
<Ezim> realubot, +1 :).
<realubot> Ezim: Så nu har han försökt att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne m.h.a. en Windows-iso som han har "köpt". Problemet är att det låter sig inte göras hur lätt som helst i Windows.
<Ezim> realubot, :) låt Krawlezt grabben få lida då :).
<realubot> Och inte i Linux heller.
<speakman> Ezim: Tack. Jag har bara hunnit varit här ett par år... :)
<realubot> Ezim: Lösningen är ju att han fortsätter att använda Linux men han har inte kommit så långt att han har förstått det.
<Ezim> realubot, kanske problem på "isona" han försöker skapa bootbar usb.
<Ezim> speakman, haha okej. du brukar sällan skriva. :)
<speakman> Ezim: Det stämmer däremot ganska väl :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Taktiskt av dig
<Ezim> speakman, :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) du har väl bekantskap med brännare?
<Krawlezt> NEJ FÖR realubot VALDE INGEN
<Ezim> om du är superb behov installera windows på den fråga dom
<Krawlezt> "Oj" Caps
<Krawlezt> Nu pratar vi inte om det
<Krawlezt> Jag är kvar i Linux
 * realubot skrattar.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) realubot gjorde en gärning för mänskligheten.
<Krawlezt> Egentligen ska jag också tacka realubot
<Krawlezt> Men det gör jag inte
<Krawlezt> ;)
<Krawlezt> Windows = SPela
<Krawlezt> När jag spelar = Missbruk
<Krawlezt> Linux = Inte spela = Inte överdriven datoranvändning
<Ezim> Krawlezt, men vad är fel ha windows mha virtualbox?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, gillar du spela. köp konsol.
<Ezim> fattar inte alla fånar som spenderar dagar framför 1 spel
<Krawlezt> Jag vill spela Leuage of Legends men guiden var för lång för att följa för att få det att fungera i Linux
<itmannen> Ezim: +10
<Ezim> Krawlezt, har du kraftfull burk kanske du kan spela via virtualbox.
<Krawlezt> http://www.komplett.se/k/kcf.aspx?id=8516&kampanjebanner=front_6hsuperrea
<Ezim> spelar aldrig på min dumburk. de fåtal ggr har det varit tux spel.
<Ezim> :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Nej, ska testa formatera igen när 12.04 kommer ut som stabel
<Ezim> Krawlezt, gör så. den kommer ut imorgon.
<Krawlezt> :o
<Ezim> sedan vet jag ej varför du ska formatera.
<Krawlezt> För jag vill spela
<Krawlezt> Beroende
<Krawlezt> Brist på något att göra
<Ezim> Krawlezt, skyll dig själv om du sedan gör maxjezy sällskap närmaste klinik :P
<Krawlezt> Dock ska jag sätta mig inatt och försöka på LoL guiden
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) sluta spela.
<Krawlezt> "Ska"
<Ezim> Krawlezt, seriöst det finns alltid saker som är viktigare än spela.
<Ezim> det innebär att du prioritera spelande framför viktigare saker.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Ge mig något att göra då
<realubot> Krawlezt: Seriöst nu. Om du formaterar ditt USB-minne så måste ju allt försvinna från minnet?
<Krawlezt> Mhm?
<Krawlezt> Logiskt tycker jag.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad sägs om att ta tag i studierna och träna?
<realubot> Krawlezt: I Linux: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
 * Krawlezt funderar
<itmannen> Att ni bara orkar diskuttera 1 persons dator varje dag i flera veckor
<realubot> Om USB-minnet är /dev/sdc
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Ledsen? :(
<Haffe> Vilka vi?
<Ezim> realubot, ja, allt försvinner när man formaterar om stickan.
<phnom> Jag är bara åskådare
<Ezim> itmannen, :) hur mår du farbror itmannen?
<Haffe> Jag funderar på vad Krawlezt och maxjezy egentligen gör på dagarna.
<realubot> Ezim: I know.
<phnom> Haffe: Kastar usb-minnen på skärmen och hoppas att de blir bootbara?
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Jag sitter vid dator. Programmerar, sköter min förening, spelar lite HoN ibland, webbutvecklar och lyssnar på Musik.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Tackar som frågar. Bara bra. Väntar tålmodigt på 12.10 så jag får leka lite
<Krawlezt> Själv?
<Ezim> phnom, haha. som gamla tv apparater. brukar fungera. :)
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du är dig lik.
<realubot> itmannen: Vi diskuterade ju hans bygge innan. Nu snackar vi bootbara USB med Windows(?).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo ränderna går aldrig ur en gammal gubbe
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vart i allt det du nämnde finns pluget och träning?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Träningen går inte så bra med..
<Krawlezt> Sen har jag bara skola på måndagar och tisdagar.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) du hittar inte din blivande eller någon tjej framför HoN. :P
<itmannen> realubot:   Nja. Inte bara.
<realubot> Krawlezt har inte tid med skola, tjejer m.m. Han har fullt upp med att installera Windows.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du är verkligen på humör idag.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, återuppta träningen.
<realubot> Krawlezt: ;)
<itmannen> realubot:  Och du vet vad HakanS tycker om att skriva om annat än ubuntu och LoCot :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Usch, tjejer. Vad är det?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Det går väl sisådär med det, har väl rätt mycket att göra :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, okej du hittar inte din drömprins framför något spel :).
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Du är också rolig, du och realubot kan starta en klubb.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, tränar du hårt kommer du ej ha ork sitta framför en burk och slösa den tiden på spelande.
<Haffe> phnom: När var senaste gången det diskuterades någonting vagt relaterat till linux i den här kanalen?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Jag tränade i 6månader, nu har jag paus.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Lösningen: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/106943-lite-on_intern_sata_dvdrw_24x-svart
<Krawlezt> Har gått upp 7kg.
<phnom> Haffe: Tror det var strax innan sekelskiftet.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> itmannen: Om HakanS klagar så skickar jag dig på honom.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) nice nice. nu när du "pausar" kommer all den träning du lagt ner inte vara värd 5 öre.
<itmannen> realubot:   Ja det lär hjälpa tror du :)
<HakanS> Haffe: Kl. 17:44
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Jag har inga pengar att lägga på gymkort. Dock jobbar jag här hemma :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du kan ju alltid gå ut och springa.
<Ezim> det finns massa övningar du kan göra utan maskiner/vikter
<Ezim> bara med kroppen
<Ezim> märks att du ej spelat fotboll :P
<itmannen> HakanS:  Vad bra. Fram med din berömda piska nu i rättvisans namn :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Jag bor på en bondgård, jag jobbar här hemma och får lika mycket muskler som jag får på gymet
<Ezim> itmannen, :) farbror lugna dig. så du ej blir bannad.
<HakanS> Ezim: Hur går det med ditt bidrag till Kubuntu?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, nice. gå ut och spring efter kossorna.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Jag spelade fotboll sedan jag var 6 till 14Ã¥r. Fick chans att spela med AIK :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Då måste det finnas en godtagbar orsak
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Hur går det med din klubb med realubot?
<Ezim> HakanS, inte bra. har ej haft tid med något framför burken.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, bra. fotboll är skoj :). vår klubb är osynlig för utomstående. :P
<HakanS> Ezim: Är det studierna som tar tid?
<Ezim> itmannen, sant.
<realubot> Ezim: Har vi en klubb?
<Krawlezt> Idag verkar ni ha det realubot
<Krawlezt> Båda ni är lika roliga
<Ezim> HakanS, jepp. samt annat av betydelse. även om kubuntu är viktigt dock inte just nu i mitt liv. jag njuter av stabil kubuntu. behöver ej lägga tid på annat.
<itmannen> realubot:  Klubben för innbördes beundran
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jaha ja.
<realubot> laura_: Det kanske seriöst är värt att lägga 100-200 kr på en DVD-brännare?
<realubot> laura_: Shit.
<HakanS> Ezim: Faktum är att jag också är UU-student. Fast på distans.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var till dig.
<Ezim> HakanS, du kanske märkt att min närvaro här och på forumet minskar rätt så drastiskt.
<Ezim> HakanS, nice nice. :) kom och fira valborg här.
<realubot> HakanS: Vad läser du?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, senare.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du är en skön grabb. slösa ej din tid framför spel.
<Krawlezt> Okej ska koda 24/7, brb.
<Ezim> jaga hellre får, getter och kor ute i landet :P.
<Krawlezt> Måste ha något roligt Ezim :))
<HakanS> Läser Läser en 10-poängs-kurs "Datorer och programmering". Är en kurs i C++
<Ezim> :( jag vill också bo ute i landet.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok, intressant.
<Krawlezt> HakanS: C++ är kul :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Jag lekte med motorsåg och körde traktor igår :D
<Ezim> Krawlezt, mycket skojigare än spel.
<realubot> Jag vill läsa distanskurser på deltid i Umeå. Linux systemadministration, Python-programmering m.m.
<Ezim> du har ju hur skoj som helst.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Det är roligt att koda också.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, ja, koda kan åtminstone ge dig levebröd.
<Ezim> samt att du kan göra skillnad för andra
<HakanS> Ezim: Tack för inbjudan, men det blir nog valborgsfirande ute vid Öresjö.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad ska ditt spelande ge dig och din omgivning?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Tidsfördriv.
<realubot> Öresjö? Vem firar valborg där och framförallt varför?
<Ezim> HakanS, :) gör så. ta även med mina päron om du ser dem.
<phnom> Ja, när man kan fira valborg i Lund
<Krawlezt> Valborg är skit kul =)
<realubot> Exakt.
<Ezim> phnom, pss. lund härmar uppsala. som allt annat  :). mobbad ställe.
<Krawlezt> Uppsala <3
<Ezim> Krawlezt, +1
<HakanS> Ezim: Ska göra så. ;)
<itmannen> Varborgfirande = Ubuntu och LoCot
<phnom> Ezim: Tss
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Det lät inte tråkigt.
<Krawlezt> roligt*
<itmannen> Men bra att man får se vart ribban ligger
<realubot> Vad säger ni tjejer? Ska vi hjälpa Krawlezt att få in Windows på datorn någon gång`
<realubot> ?
<Krawlezt> Nej jag har slutat
<realubot> Ok.
<itmannen> realubot:  Aldrig i livet
<Krawlezt> Det var bara koas realubot
<phnom> Wintendo gjorde kaos med Krawlezt
<Ezim> itmannen, :) ta det lungt härliga farbror.
<Krawlezt> USBt minnet blev helt förstört, mina .iso filer blev mindre när jag förde över dom etc etc.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Ta djupa andetag.
<itmannen> Ezim:  ? Jag är otroligt lugn och fin :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Varför då ?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du verkar störa dig på onödiga saker.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nja. Men jag gillar inte uppenbara orättvisor oaktat vart det är. Vi ska alla vara lika inför lagen
<phnom> NÃ¥gon som vill bygga ett PHP-framework med mig? Bara som hobby-projekt liksom.
 * itmannen ska börja bygga muskelmassa. http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/6507/20120425133505.jpg
<Ezim> itmannen, sant.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Den där maskinen är bra, använder den hela tiden på gymet.
<phnom> itmannen: Det var en fruktansvärt biffig goja, vad matar ni den med?
<Ezim> itmannen, haha kan se farbror itmannen som framtida muskelberg. :P
 * Krawlezt skrattar åt phnom's skämt :)
<itmannen> phnom:  kvarterets ungar
<realubot> itmannen: En bild på den smått berömda frun!
<itmannen> realubot:  :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är det för djur du har i buren? Det är väl inte din fru du förvarar där?
<phnom> itmannen: Oh, kan jag få låna den? Har nog så det räcker och blir över här.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hahhaah
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä inte henne. det är en papegoja
<realubot> itmannen: Och vad är det som ligger på pallen i hallen? Rätta om jag har fel men är det inte en Windows-installationsskiva?
<itmannen> Även om hon kan låte som en papagoja ibland :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Hur kan du se hallen på den bilden :)
<realubot> itmannen: Men det är rätt. Om du lägger på dig 10 kg muskler så ska du se att du får en helt annan respekt i kanalen.
<realubot> itmannen: Svara ärligt nu. Har du någon gång förväxlat din fru med papegojan?
<Ezim> itmannen, gör som realubot. han köper chocklad :P.
<Krawlezt> Se på mig, jag har mest respekt i hela kanalen bara för att jag är biffigast.
<realubot> Ezim: Gör jag?
<phnom> Indeed...
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo. men gojjan gillade inte kondomer :D
<Ezim> realubot, ja, mina vänner som jobbar på ica brukar skvallra.
<realubot> itmannen: :)
<realubot> Ezim: Jag handlar sällan på ICA. Däremot så köpte jag chocklad på Netto sist. 10 kr för en 200g Marabou-kaka.
<Ezim> realubot, jag menar netto :=).
<realubot> Ezim: SUre. ;)
<Ezim> ne nu ska gamla Ezim göra annat. får se om jag återkommer senare ikväll. ta hand om varandra tjejer.
<realubot> Ezim: Take care!
<realubot> itmannen: Det hade inte varit fel med en bänkpress och två par hantlar och lite viktskivor som komplement till den där apparaten.
<realubot> (och en näve ryssfemmor)
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag behöver inga hantalr. Räcker att jag måste gå och pnka ibland
<realubot> itmannen: Jag förstår. Du är en mannen med stort M.
<realubot> itmannen: Seriöst så kan det vara bra med ett hemmagym om man bara har disciplinen att träna 2-4 ggr/vecka.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo det blir lite lagom om man har ett hemma. Och billigare i längden
 * itmannen funderar på att dricka en nödraket
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att se en del elände på TV-nyheterna
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, löste du det?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: nope
<maxjezy> ajrå1
<maxjezy> jag ser att ni pratat bakom ryggen på mig
<maxjezy> tackarsomfan!
<maxjezy> nu vet man!
<maxjezy> här går man och sover, sen kommer man tillbaka och varit omnämnd flera gånger som förädare och liemannen
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<antii> !pong
<ubot2> pong is ping's reply
<antii> :]
<Krawlezt> !kaka | Krawlezt
<ubot2> Krawlezt, please see my private message
<Krawlezt> :/
<maxjezy> ingen har ens värdigheten att be om ursäkt
<phnom> !kaka > maxjezy
<kodein> jag har inget att be om ursäkt för
<ubot2> maxjezy, please see my private message
<maxjezy> ubot2, i did, thnx
<ubot2> Factoid 'i did, thnx' not found
<maxjezy> tell phnom he is kind
<maxjezy> of
<maxjezy> stupid
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> kodein, du lät windowsmobbningen fortgå
<phnom> Jahaja, du kommer aaaaaaaldrig få några fler kakor av mig sådetså...
<maxjezy> phnoq : sorry
<maxjezy> de va sött!
<maxjezy> mumsar på kakan så de blir smulor i hela sängen
<maxjezy> det här hade jag på min utkörningspizza idag : tomat ost skinka oxfile kebab beasås tabasco
<maxjezy> dubbel ost
<maxjezy> vilket läskbryggeri är sveriges äldsta idag?
<itmannen> Jaha. vad ska man hitta på med nu då. Nyheterna på TV äravverkade
<itmannen> ubot2 vad är det för något
<ubot2> itmannen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxjezy> realubot, har du fått ihop stängerna?
<itmannen> Blää vad jag har tråkigt. Kanske lika bra att lägga sig
<itmannen> Och bara skräp på TV. det enda som är sevärt är så himla sen. Benidorm på sexan kl 23
<einand> arga snickaren är rätt ok
<itmannen> En löjlig serie som jag aldrig ser
<itmannen> Undrar vart swecarp håller hus då den smitaren
<einand> Övrigt: I övrigt hittar man atomklockor vid mastringen av dvd-skivor och det finns till och med bisarr-fi-entusiaster som inte kan tänka sig att lyssna på cd-skivor utan att synka sin cd-spelare mot ett atomur.
<antii> Snart ubuntu 12.04
<itmannen> Snart ?
<andol> einand: Låter i och för sig absurt, men vad gäller extreme-foo-entusiaster förvånar mig inget :)
<einand> andol: jag försöker förstå vad vinsten är
<andol> einand: Att skivan ska snurra i exakt rätt hastighet?
<einand> nja, som osciliator för att avkoda ljudet tror jag
<salmiak> itmannen: du får väl tanka hem Benidorm från internet istället :-D
<salmiak> inte för att jag vet vad det är men iaf
<salmiak> å andra sidan är det ju BRA att det bara är skräp på tv, tänk så mycket tid som du nu kan ägna åt programmering som du annars skulle gått misste om
<itmannen> salmiak:  Nja jag tror inte det går
 * salmiak svär över sina kassa telefontrådar :(
<itmannen> salmiak:  Har du modem
<salmiak> adslmodem. och brus....
<salmiak> jag vill också ha fiber ända hem.... nån som har en rulle över och en bra spade?
<antii> :D
<itmannen> Det är en mänsklig rättighet
<salmiak> måste man ha aktiv elektronik med nån repeater om fibern skulle bli typ 3km lång?
<salmiak> exakt
<einand> salmiak: tror inte det
<einand> salmiak: i teorin kan en fiberkabel vara hur lång som helst
<salmiak> kanske det ja, fast når ljuset fram?
<einand> ja
<einand> salmiak: berog säkert på utrusting, men finns inget direkt som hindrar igentligen
<phnom> Det är jävligt bra studs i fiberkablarna, man tappar inte så mycket.
<salmiak> jag försöker minnas att det var nån skillnad mellan multimode och singlemode fibrer eller nått men...
<maxjezy> det finns en jättebra dokumentär om fiber
<salmiak> oh. tell me!
<maxjezy> mins inte alls va den heter
<realubot> maxjezy: Haha, nej. Stängerna bråkar lika mycket med mig som en "köpt" Windows-iso som inte vill till ett USB.
<maxjezy> men googla så kanske du hittar
<maxjezy> realubot, vad ska du med dem till?
<maxjezy> duschen?
<maxjezy> silvertejp skulle kunna funka tror jag
<maxjezy> ihop med aluminiumfolie
<maxjezy> och lim
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad är det för stänger du håller på med. Gardinstänger i din grotta till bostad ?
<salmiak> aha 100 Mbit/s for distances up to 2 km med multimode, men tusentals km med 10Gbit/s med singlemode fast den får dyrare anslutningar
<realubot> itmannen: Haha, nej, jag försökte sammanfoga en metallstav med en trästav. Stängern ahar olika diamter. Hur sätter man ihop tåv sådana på ett hållfast sätt?
<salmiak> silvertejpade usb-stänger med windows i dushen låter intressant du...
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pzTZ2YoFTY
<salmiak> aha... man köper en adapter till stängerna :-)
<maxjezy> där är en dokumentär
<maxjezy> men det är inte den
<salmiak> ok
<itmannen> realubot:  Där snackar vi om en riktigt ubuntu-supportfråga :D
<maxjezy> vad händer om man tar en 210volt skadd och trycker in i TPuttaget på väggen
<maxjezy> var går TPsladden?
<maxjezy> in i en switch?
<maxjezy> pajjar hela switchen eller bara ett "rack" ?
<salmiak> om metallstången har åtminstone nån cm större diameter än trästaven så skulle man väl lämpligen borra ett hål i den? (och iaf ett par cm skillnad om det är tvärsom)
<itmannen> Prova får du vetskap
<maxjezy> i ett stort bostadshus
<maxjezy> itmannen, ska ja springa till grannen och fråga om deras lina också brann upp?
<salmiak> :-D
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Varför inte
<maxjezy> jo, why not
<itmannen> Iof ett idiotiskt expriment
<salmiak> det beror kanske mest på vilken väg strömmen tar va... om den beslutar sig för att bästa vägen att ta är vidare ut ur switchen via uttaget brevid ditt switchuttag så går båda dom uttagen (och tex grannens nätverkskort/router) men övriga uttag i switchen kan mycket väl vara hela
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Skulle du få en kick av att förstöra för alla ?
<maxjezy> itmannen, japp
<itmannen> Trevlig kille
<maxjezy> grannarna förstör ju för mig
<itmannen> Bredbandet ?
<maxjezy> nej men dom luktar illa
<maxjezy> röker i trappen
<salmiak> när åskan slog ner här för några år sen så gick två av uttag på vår 4portars router. och datorn i hallen :-( men datorn som fick blixten via eluttaget höll....
<maxjezy> knackar på och frågar efter somalia minst en gång i veckan
<itmannen> Du har väl en hyresvärd. Eller bor du i ett getto
<maxjezy> hyresvärden bryr sig om pengar
<maxjezy> inte om annat
<itmannen> Ja det gör alla affärsidkare. Ingen nyhet
<maxjezy> nej de vet jag
<maxjezy> men jag kan tjäna pengar sen på att sälja internet istället för dem
<maxjezy> sätta upp en wifi anläggning
<itmannen> Ganska enkelt att flytta
<maxjezy> har jag tio st som betalar 300kr/månaden
<salmiak> så om hyresvärden fås att förstå att det är lönsammare (bättre hyresutveckling) med glada hyresgäster som inte röker så kanske... ?
<maxjezy> då är nästan hyran gratis
<itmannen> Sluta klaga då din ockrare
<maxjezy> salmiak, det förstår dem redan, men dom gör inget
<maxjezy> andra hyresbolag har redan satt rökförbud i deras fastigheter
<salmiak> maxjezy: de tycker det inte är tillröckligt mycket lönsammare då eller?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte hur dom tänker
<itmannen> Somalier bryr sig inte om regler
<phnom> salmiak: single-mode fibern är gjord för att ljuset inte ska studsa mot innerväggarna, i multi-mode så gör den det.
<salmiak> iofs att sätta upp en lapp eller två i varje trappuppgång kostar ju inte så mycket tycker man. du kan ju kanske erbjuda dig att göra det åt dem? snygg inplastad lapp och så
<itmannen> Jag skulle aldrig i livet bo i en hyreshus med somalier
<salmiak> phnom: aha okej, varje studs blir förlust då men utan studsar så blir det mindre förluster
<maxjezy> itmannen, är du rasist eller?
<salmiak> är det normalt multimode eller singlemode som är uttraget till hyreshusen och så?
<maxjezy> somalierna är riktigt trevliga här iaf
<phnom> salmiak: Frågar du min fd föreläsare i datorkomm så är det koaxialkabel ;)
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Visst. Jag som är gift med en arabisk kvinna från Irak :)
<salmiak> hahaha
<maxjezy> itmannen, du kan ju fortfarande vara rasist för det
<maxjezy> det är väl inte samma ras som bor i IRAK och i Somalia
<maxjezy> jag har varit tillsammans med svenska tjejer
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Jo det är människor alla. Men uppförandet skiljer sig som natta och dag
<maxjezy> betyder inte att jag gillar franska tjejer
<maxjezy> itmannen, så man kan generalisera
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Jag gillar in Svenskar heller som inte kan upföra sig irl
<maxjezy> itmannen, men du kan tänka dig att bo i ett hyreshus med svenskar
<maxjezy> men inte med somalier
<maxjezy> oavsätt om somalierna sköter sig jättebra
<maxjezy> och är trevliga
<maxjezy> förklara varför du inte vill bo nära somalierna annars
<itmannen> Japp. Eller det får gärna vara normala araber för min del
<salmiak> hjärnan är ett neuralt nätverk som är byggd för att generallisera som jag förstått det, så det är ju naturligt. man bygger massa svepande regler och så undantag på det. själv har jag en föreställning att alla riktiga byxor är blå, utom dom som inte är det.
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Det finns inga somalier dör jag bor som kan uppföra sig
<maxjezy> itmannen, var bor du?
<itmannen> Men nu är det för mycket offtopic
<maxjezy> itmannen, ingen ontopic sker så det är ok
<itmannen> Falla in i ledet pojkar
<salmiak> appropå ontopics så undrar jag om man kan fixa bash så historiken inte sparar dubletter i kommandohistoriken?
<coobra> http://youtu.be/IAIPUGO1iko
<salmiak> om jag skriver ett kommando tio gånger så vill jag bara ha 1 historik-pil-upp på dem.
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Men jag tänker inte ge min in i migrationsdiskution i en ubuntukanal
<kodein> bara man slipper finnjävlar, lappjävlar och tornedalsfinnjävlar i sin trappuppgång så går allt an.
<kodein> till och med potatisodlande utlänningar är ok.
<phnom> salmiak: http://github.com/phnom/dotfiles/bashrc
<maxjezy> itmannen, endå så gjorde du det.
<phnom> salmiak: https://github.com/phnom/dotfiles/blob/master/bashrc
<salmiak> tackar
<phnom> Gissade fel först :P
<maxjezy> men men, jag respect that
<kodein> maxjezy: du menar det är konstigt att någon tar upp ett ämne utan att vilja diskutera det?
<maxjezy> kodein, nej, jag bara konstaterade att han gjorde det
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Nä bara ytterst lite. Men vill inte fullfölja den för att fälja reglerna här
<phnom> salmiak: Det är HISTCONTROL du letar efter
<salmiak> finnar, är det dom som sticker bambuspjut i röven på missionärer?
<salmiak> ok
<maxjezy> jag hatar aspartam
<kodein> maxjezy: jäkla kemikalist!
<maxjezy> så jäkla snuskigt
<maxjezy> sniffade lite nyss
<maxjezy> känns som hela käften domna bort
<itmannen> maxjezy:  är du narkoman
<maxjezy> itmannen, nej, jag är sockermissbrukare
<salmiak> jag hatar inte aspartam, men skulle absolut inte kunna tänka mig att äta det....
<itmannen> Jag vet inte ens vad det är
<maxjezy> jag har missbrukat socker till den grad att jag nästan överdoserat till döden
<maxjezy> och ökat min vikt med 100 %
<itmannen> Så du väger 60 nu
<kodein> min vikt är exakt 100% just nu.
<maxjezy> itmannen, varför 60?
<salmiak> min vikt är nog också just nu 100% av vad den är just nu.. men jag ska gå på muggen en sväng nu så sen blir den 99.6% nöjd mugg-användare. eller nått
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Något måste jag ju gissa på
<Krawlezt> Jag gissar på 70kg
 * itmannen väntar tålmodigt på arvet från farsan som dött. Då ska det bli handla av 
<Krawlezt> Hemsk tanke du har
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Hemsk ? Vad är det för hemskt med ett stort arv ?
<Krawlezt> Hemskt med dödsfall, och du tänker på arvet.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Jag sörjer inte. Men väntar på pengarna
<maxjezy> itmannen, du verkar vara en kall jävel
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Nja. Det vet jag inte. Men realistik. Jag skulle nog inte ens sörja min egen död
<maxjezy> inte jag heller, men samtidigt tycker jag du ska brinna i helvetet
<itmannen> maxjezy:  ? Ojdå. Hårda ord. Men det lär jag göra
<maxjezy> jojo, men samtidigt kan jag ju knappast bli dömd för att tycka något som inte existerar med all säkerhet
<itmannen> Huvudsaken jag kan köpa en massa innan dess :)
<salmiak> ♪♫ no hell below us, above us only sky ♪♫
<maxjezy> no hell, no smell.
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Jag dömer dig inte. Men så funkar jag
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Sen om du vill att jag ska brinna i helvetet så gör det mig inget faktiskt
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Men du behöver inte vara rädd. Jag springer inte till OP och anmäler dig till ban som andra gör
<itmannen> Det var kvällen gedigna skörd av offtopic
<Amoz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<itmannen> Vi vet
<Amoz> kthxbai
<itmannen> Snabbt in och snabbt ut
<Silasle> En sån lödkolv för 50:-, är det ett vettigt pris om man bara vill göra lite smågrejer? http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Lödpenna-Cotech/Pr408220000
<itmannen> Jag har mina skäliga misstankar om vem denne Amoz är
<Krawlezt> Man är alltid anonym på internet.
<itmannen> Om man vill så
<salmiak> Silasle: det beror nog på hur små smågrejerna är... ju mindre ytmonterade pytteprylar desto dyrare lödpenna eller va?
<Silasle> salmiak: Hade mest tänkt mig lite små kablar och sånt enkelt. Inga kretskort direkt
<maxjezy> tycker den är för klumpig
<maxjezy> att kalla den lödpenna känns konstigt
<maxjezy> löd-skruvmejsel är vad det är
<maxjezy> dessutom är co-tech crap
<salmiak> :-)
<Silasle> Cotech vs Biltema. Vem vinner?
<maxjezy> svårt som fan
<maxjezy> crap vs crap
<Silasle> Har dock en rabattkod hos clas ohlson på 50:- så kan vara bra att använda den
<salmiak> bara för att det är noname/emv behöver det ju inte vara crap men.... fast sen kan nått som var bra helt plötsligt blir crap när de bytt till en billigare tillverkare
<Silasle> Antar att jula är ännu värre?
<maxjezy> Jula har kvalitetsprodukter
<salmiak> Silasle: ja hehe låter som ju som en en god idé
<maxjezy> men även, ren skit
<Silasle> Den där ser "billigare" ut: http://www.jula.se/lodpenna-213013
<salmiak> skulle väl tro att alla de där kedjeorna köper sina prylar av samma polska tillverkare. ohnej jag har inga fördommar :)
<maxjezy> jula har dålig server
<Silasle> snarare kinesiska ;)
<salmiak> kanske det ja
<maxjezy> tycker den såg bättre ut iaf
<Silasle> Julas?
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> jag hade valt den
<Silasle> Och om jag lägger till http://biltema.se/sv/Verktyg/Svetsning-och-lodning/Lodverktyg/Lodpenna-203913/ och http://biltema.se/sv/Verktyg/Svetsning-och-lodning/Lodverktyg/Lodsats-pennmodell-20389/ som förslag?
<maxjezy> den där är bäst
<maxjezy> du får en bra lödsug
<maxjezy> bara den kan man leka med i all oändlighet
<maxjezy> ah, den där är bästa köp
<Silasle> Är ju inte helt fel att få med lite lödtenn at börja med  :)
<Silasle> Hmm, vad ska man göra med 50:- hos clas ohlson då? :p
<maxjezy> köpa påsar
<Silasle> 15W räcker för det mesta, eller?
<Haffe> Beror på vad du vill göra.
<maxjezy> det går ju inte reglera värmen alls
<Silasle> Haffe: Som sagt, bara lite småkablar och liknande. Inga centimetertjocka högtalakablar ;)
<Silasle> maxjezy: Då får man väl gå upp rejält i pris
<Silasle> Står mellan cotech för 50:-, jula för 60:- och biltema-satsen för 100:- altså
<maxjezy> http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremelocs-se/category/2718/dremel%C2%AE-versatip%E2%84%A2
<salmiak> du kanske behöver köpe en burk dvd att bränna på kanske
<Silasle> Jobbigt med gas
<Silasle> salmiak: Knappast, fick med 100 stycken till en dator för fyra år sen
<Silasle> Fortfarande typ hälften kvar
<maxjezy> 390 kr för den
<salmiak> ja dvd kännas ju lite småtrånga numera ja....
<maxjezy> många verktyg i ett
<maxjezy> gas är ju nice
<Silasle> maxjezy: Så mycket vill jag inte betala. Har ju egentligen knappt ett behov av någon. Bara som en "bra att ha" grej så man slipper tejpa kablar :D
<maxjezy> lödpennor med sladd är asjobbiga ju
<maxjezy> du kan använda den som tändare
<maxjezy> skärbrännare
<maxjezy> mattkniv
<Silasle> Läste matkniv... Men ärligt talat så blir det nog biltema om jag hittar nått annat kul att köpa för mina 50:- ;)
<salmiak> tror nog femtispänns pennan säkert duger om du bara ska löda ihop lite kablar och så. (fint för att jag orkat följa länken). min egen är säkert sämre och den lödde jag ju elektronikbyggsatser med. och okej om du sliter ut spetsen... går ju köpa en ny.
<Silasle> Den hos clasohlson?
<salmiak> *hoppsan "inte" iställlet för "fint" menar jag förståss
<salmiak> ja det var det va ja
<maxjezy> Silasle, köp en LED lampa för 50 kr
<salmiak> synd om din kupong brinner inne för att den blir för gammal eller nått  :)
<maxjezy> så spar du ihop pengarna igen med energi
<maxjezy> så har du bra belysning att löda under också
<salmiak> svåra med led-lamporna är väl att det är hopplöst å veta om det är bra eller jättekasst... lär visst vara enorm skillnad mellan dem
<maxjezy> osram osv
<maxjezy> dom håller ofta ganska bra kvalitet
<salmiak> ok
<Silasle> Har ett tiotal led-er liggande här som jag beställde från hong-kong, kostade typ 15kr. Och den riktiga led-belysningen får nog mogna till sig lite först
<maxjezy> de finns på Co för 70 kr
<maxjezy> om ja mins rätt
<Silasle> Bor för övrigt fortfarande hemma, så har ingen större nytta av det :)
<Silasle> Koden gäller tills slutet på juni, så det är ingen brådska
<salmiak> jag skulle vilja sätta lite led att lysa upp mitt tak med... typ 200st... undrar vad det skulle kosta och om det skulle räcka för att ersätta taklampa med
<maxjezy> clas har kodat om hemsidan
<maxjezy> fasiken vad nice
<Silasle> maxjezy: Jepp, anledningen till att jag fick kupongen
<maxjezy> ligger du bakom koden?
<Silasle> Nä, http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/13-konsumentratt/1105658-rabbat-pa-clas-ohlsons/
<maxjezy> ah nice, dom har ju fri frakt också
<Silasle> Och 20%
<maxjezy> iofs, det blir längre att åka för mig att hämta paketet
<realubot> Sluta snacka offtopic och hjälp mig med mina stänger. :)
<maxjezy> än att åka till CO
<Silasle> Tror nog jag beställer cotechkolven trots allt. Så slipper man ta sig ut till köpcentret :)
<maxjezy> jag får åka typ 10 km för att hämta ut paket
<maxjezy> dom stänger igen allt här
<maxjezy> statoil hade paketutlämmning
<maxjezy> men inte nu längre
<Silasle> Du får gratis hemleverans verkar det som
<maxjezy> hur får dem ner paketet i min dörr?
<Silasle> Antar att de ringer upp dig så att du är hemma
<realubot> Erbjudandet har upphört eller?
<maxjezy> 29/4:e
<realubot> Fri frakt och 20% på hela sortimentet.
<maxjezy> precisly
<realubot> itmannen: Seriöst. Kan du någonting om bygg?
<Silasle> Vilka stänger handlade det om egentligen?
<salmiak> vad var det för stänger du skulle skarva ihop?
<salmiak> det gick inte med borra ett hål i änden på ena stången att limma in den andra stången då?
<salmiak> ja ska du åka nånstanns så får du ju naturligtvis räkna in bilkostnaden i priset. blir lätt en del även om det är ganska kort
<salmiak> 10 km är väl nästan så du kan cykla iofs
<Silasle> Inte helt fel med ett gratis busskort :)
<realubot> Silasle: Jag har skippat stängerna och har istället planer på en lång stång (metall eller trä) som monteras på en platta.Typ som en pidestal.
<realubot> Jag har tänkt mig en rund stav och så något bra fäste som jag skruvar fast i en bottenplatta. Staven ska alltså peka rakt upp från golvet.
<realubot> Ungefär som ett högtalatstativ eller något.
<realubot> Silasle: Gratis busskort?
<Silasle> Har 40km till skolan
<Silasle> Finns det inte sånna där plåtbeslag med ett runt fäste i mitten? Blir iofs fult :)
<realubot> Det gör inget om det blir fult bara det håller.
<Silasle> Hur mycket ska det hålla?
<realubot> Det bör klarar en belastning på minst 100 kg.
<HeMan> realubot: vad är det du ska göra?
<realubot> Jag kanske får satsa på en väggregel. Dom lär nog stå pall för en del.
<Silasle> Lödtenn med silver, alternativt bly, är väl enklare att jobba med?
<realubot> HeMan: Jag har planer på att bygga en ståstol.
<realubot> Dom är så dyra att köpa så jag tänkte att det är nog inte så svårt att bygga själv.
<realubot> Jag ska visa...
<realubot> Typ: http://www.ergoff.se/aktivt-sittande/177-varier-stokke-move.html
<realubot> Jag tänkte att om man köper en moppesadel eller en stor cyeklsadel så borde det inte vara så svårt att bygga en sådan själv för max 1000 kr.
<realubot> Iställer för att köp aen för 3000 kr + moms.
<HeMan> realubot: hmm, IKEA har haft liknande stolar
<Silasle> Om man gör det ordentligt så kan det nog bli stabilt att borra ett hål i plattan. Sänka ner stången med lim på och sedan skruva underifrån.
<realubot> Silasle: Jag menar det också. Så såvrt kan det väl inte vara.
<realubot> Min tanke är att om jag använder en trästav så går det att passa in den i sadelhålet.
<Silasle> Om du har borr i den storleken så går det nog :)
<realubot> Det är värre med en metallstav. Dock så måste ju trästaven ha tillräcklig hållfasthet.
<Silasle> Svetsa ;)
<realubot> Det kanske är svårar eän man tror att bygga en sådan. Jag tänkte att det bara är att sätta en lämplig sadel på en stång och en bottenplatta, typ.
<HeMan> undra var våran sån IKEA-stol tog vägen?
<realubot> Ergonomiprodukter är ju rena bankrånet.
<realubot> HeMan: Det undrar jag med?
<realubot> HeMan: Jag har kollat på Ikeas sajt förr utan att hitta ne sådan.
<realubot> *en
<HeMan> realubot: det var nog nästan 10 år sedan vi köpte den
<Silasle> Gonatt på er, börjar bli läggdags :D
<realubot> HeMan: Det här är det närmsta jag kommer.
<realubot> http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/products/60155602/
<realubot> Silasle: Fegis.
<Silasle> Har nationellt prov imorrn :p
<HeMan> realubot: kolla annars exekutiva auktioner
<realubot> HeMan: Mm, tack för tipset.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag försöker skapa en ergonomisk arbetsplats här med höj- och sänkbart bord, ståstol, m.m.
<realubot> Det kostar ju skjortan med ergonomiprodukter.
<salmiak> ja det gör väl det.... skulle vara nice med höjsänkbart skrivbord om det inte kostat skjortan
<salmiak> dags att sova ja, natti natti på er
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot ger Xappe en trött golfapplåd.
<realubot> Jävla tabb-tangent.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> realubot, fanns ett callcenter bord på min loppis för ett par månader sedan
<maxjezy> 500 kr
<maxjezy> ångrar bittert att jag inte köpte det
<maxjezy> men de är stora som as
<maxjezy> realubot, har hittat ett jobb till dig
<maxjezy> http://www.roulettebotplus.com/3847f.lp
<maxjezy> man spelar på onlinecasino, vinner alltid
<maxjezy> skänker en del av pengarna till han som kodat algoritmen
<maxjezy> 93% av alla som vinner skänker pengar
<maxjezy> helt lagligt ska det vara också
<hexabit> God natt på er :)
<realubot> Någon som har köpt en Raspeberry Pi?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter inte seriöst. Om han hade kodat en sådan algoritm så skulle han knappast ha berättat det.
<realubot> Jag är helt klart sugen å RPi.
<realubot> *på
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-26
<realubot> maxjezy: Om kanalen ska vara så här seg på nätterna så är de tlika bra att stänga butik nattetid.
<maxjezy> realubot, han kan ju inte casha ut alla pengarna själv
<maxjezy> det skulle spelbolagen sätte stop för
<maxjezy> men om många små sjöar gör det
<maxjezy> och sen donerar pengar som tack
<maxjezy> då kan han inte dömmas
<maxjezy> som ett torrentprogram
<maxjezy> visst, allt det kan ju vara bullshit, han kanske inte alls får donationer osv.
<maxjezy> men väldigt smart reklam
<maxjezy> jag håller med, kanalen borde vara stängd nattetid för att förhindra yttrandefrihetens spelrum
<maxjezy> nu kan ju folk skriva vad som
<maxjezy> hur mycket propaganda skulle man inte hinna slänga ur sig innan någon agerar
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter bs att han har en "algoritm" som gör att man viner i spel.
<maxjezy> klart det går att göra algoritmer
<arand> 237 paket att uggradera, håhåjaja...
<maxjezy> arand, jag tror inte du är op längre så du kan ta ner huggtänderna!
 * arand bryr sig
 * maxjezy 2
<maxjezy> livet på nätet dokumentären på svtplay
<maxjezy> fasiken va seg och dålig
<maxjezy> den har redan gått 11 minuter utan att ens nämna irc eller lunarstorm
<maxjezy> istället denna fantasi om virtualreality
<maxjezy> det kunde man snacka om på 80 talet
<realubot> Oj, oj, det är ju i dag som 12.04 släpps.
<realubot> Det har jag helt missat. :)
<realubot> Eller, jag kom ju på det men...
<realubot> Hur väljer man en färg som inte finns med i LibreOffice Calcs standardfärger? Går det inte att skriva in en färgkod som i CSS?
<maxjezy> jadu
<maxjezy> testa fontcolor="gaypink">
<realubot> Det går väl inte att skriva så i ett kalkylark?
<realubot> Driver du med gamle realubot?
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> maxjezy: Är den något att ha då? Livet på nätet-dokumentären?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> jag stängde ner
<realubot> Jaha.
<lag^> sover du inte realubot?
<Haffe> Morgon eller någon.
<lag^> Jomenvisst.
<Haffe> Uppe tidigt eller har du inte gått och lagt dig än?
<lag^> who me?
<Haffe> Ja.
<lag^> Inte lagt mig
<lag^> du då+
<Haffe> Uppe tidigt.
<lag^> Allright
<lag^> Jobb på gång+
<Haffe> Nej, egentligen inte.
<lag^> vad är det som får upp dig så tidigt då?
<Haffe> Jag vet inte.
<Haffe> Mest att jag inte kan somna om.
<lag^> oh
<lag^> :\
<Haffe> /o/
<lag^> :o
<maxjezy> haha
<lag^> wat
<realubot> lag^: realubot never sleeps.
<lag^> jaha
<coobra> huh
<lag^> va
<coobra> nä
<lag^> hej
<lag^> coobra
<lag^> !
<coobra> lag^: ?
<coobra> what
<lag^> hej! I said.
<coobra> hej
<coobra> flåt
<coobra> ny vaken
<coobra> fattar inte något
<lag^> mh..
<lag^> en annan borde lägga sig.
<coobra> gör det då
<lag^> men jag är ju för pigg
<coobra> stekpanneknepet
<lag^> troruva
<phnom> Morrn
<maxjezy> tjena
<maxjezy> mannen
<spacebug-> yo coobra ;)
<maxjezy> spacebug-, jag nickar maxjezy
<spacebug-> hehe hej på dig med även om jag "yo:ade" just coobra ;)
<maxjezy> ja, sorry, morgonhumorn är inte så vass
<maxjezy> tjena mannen!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<antii> Fotfarande beta? wtf?
<antii> :)
<maxjezy> nämen, tjenare mannen!
<maxjezy> antii, lär ju komma ikväll runt sena nyheterna
<maxjezy> vem vet, kanske det uppmärksammas i nyheterna
<antii> =)
<maxjezy> drar till stockholm om ett par timmar
<antii> maxjezy: oho! why?
<maxjezy> hade varit nice att få in ubuntu på datorn tills dess
<maxjezy> familj
<antii> Blir Xubuntu för min del
<maxjezy> jag ska ge bort datorn så
<maxjezy> ligger windows 8 på den nu, kan väl bli problematiskt när den går ur beta stadiet
<maxjezy> http://www.brandworld.se/ovrigt/wesc-headphones/maraca-cadmium-yellow.html
<maxjezy> damn, bra pris
<maxjezy> blir att beställa
<maxjezy> teknikmagasinet tar typ 800 har jag för mig
<maxjezy> ah, finns vita och blå med
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> får ju tre för priset av ett normalt
<coobra> heh
<coobra> spacebug-:  tjena ba!!
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> läget?
<coobra> mot jobbet
<coobra> bbl
<maxjezy> går det att se vad en zip fil innehåller innan man laddat ner den?
<maxjesy> usb2 :(
<maxjesy> 1,9gb tar en evighet
<maxjesy> bleh, skitminne och vara segt även på usb3
<itmannen> Ännu en dag att avverka efter bästa förmåga.
<antii> =)
<itmannen> Uppdrag 1: Fara ut gå rasta en jycke nu
 * larsemil ska svara på maxjesy mail
<larsemil> klart!
<larsemil> idag går att göra listan i en väldig väldig fart!
<itmannen> Så där. Då är det avklarat. Nu kan jag vila till klockan 17
<Whiskey> Kommer Ubuntu idag eller?
<itmannen> Ubuntu har funnits i många år
<Whiskey> Du vet vad jag menade
<itmannen> Jo då :) Släppet är idag
<antii> Whiskey: kommer väl ikväll
<Whiskey> får hoppas på de
<antii> Ubuntu will be released by the end of 26th, UTC.
<Whiskey> :P
<antii> Hm, o vilken tid är det GMT+1 då
<antii> GMT+2
<itmannen> Nä om man skulle ta och betala lite räkningar
<Barre> någon som vet vad en 25TB usable mirrored (alltså 50TB) HP LeftHand p4000 skulle kosta? mellan tummen och happaranda uppskattning
<maxjezy> har ni testat betan?
<maxjezy> svtplat betan dvs
<maxjezy> svtplay
<maxjezy> larsemil, oj, har jag fått mail
<maxjezy> måste kika
<maxjezy> ;(
<maxjezy> fan jag hatar webdesign och sånt crap
<andol> Barre: Är det inte sådant vi normalt skulle fråga dig?
<maxjezy> vad kostar det att få någon ta ett theme
<maxjezy> fixa en sida med rätt länkar osv
<maxjezy> ladda upp allt på ett hotel
<maxjezy> och koppla det till ett domän
<Barre> andol: men jag får inte längre tag i HP priser
<Haffe> Jag kan göra det åt dig för en 50.000 svenska kronor.
<maxjezy> Haffe, det låter inte realistiskt
<maxjezy> tackar nej men tackar för erbjudandet
<maxjezy> det är ju bara mecka ihop alla bitarna
<maxjezy> inte koda hemsidan i sig
<maxjezy> jag har damp och kommer aldrig lyckas genomföra det
<itmannen> maxjesy:  Jo jag har testat betan. Men ser inte vad som skulle vara så mycket bättre
<maxjezy> larsemil, jag har svarat på ditt mail
<phnom> Gahahaha: http://teamcoco.com/video/ikea-television
<Slartibart> 12.04, gnome, mappen Skrivbord finns i min home-mapp. Men efteratt jag uppdaterade till 12.04-betan igår så syns ingenting av det som finns i mappen på skrivbordet längre! Nån som vill pröva en gissning? Uppskattas i förväg..
<mikael_> hej jag sitter med en inlupp i matlab och förstår inte hur man fnuttar: Om jag har en variabel "i" med ett siffervärde. Hur kan skriva P_i som en ny variabel med siffervärdet för "i" i nedhöjningen
<larsemil> om slartibart kommer in igen så säg åt honom att kolla om systemet använder Desktop istället för skrivbord
<dataviruset> 12.04 är ute, I believe :)
<kodein> som vanligt vääääldigt nära månadsskiftet som skulle göra den till .05
<dataviruset> :)
<bittin^work> :)
<kodein> :<
<Kimmen> =3
<bittin^work> skönt att man kan lyssna på Ubuntu podcasts på jobbet då man fixar hemska Windows datorer
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<kodein> dobry den, kosmonaut Krawlezt
<bittin^work> Godmorgon Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Vad händer här då? :)
<bittin^work> inte mycket jag lyssnar på Ubuntu-UK Podcast o jobbar lite
<Krawlezt> bittin^work: Vad jobbar du med? :)
<bittin^work> Krawlezt: installerar datorer på en skola
<Krawlezt> bittin^work: Aha, trevligt :)
<larsemil> Barre: såg att ni går från grävmaskiner till HUS.
<Barre> larsemil: *badadish*
<Barre> larsemil: det är anledningen till att jag jobbat så sjuuukt mycket sen november....
<bittin^work> ska börja installera Office 2010 o gå upp o hämta te eller choklad nu
<Krawlezt> Hm, undrar vad denna spännande dag bidrar med idag
<dataviruset> lyx, själv får man nöja sig med Coca-Cola Zero i IT-labbet idag :D
<kodein> misär
<Krawlezt> Haha, låter roligt. Min mor fyller år idag så något roligt bör hända :)
<Krawlezt> Helt sjukt, när jag har chassit öpppet blir det extramt varmt i mitt rum och nu när jag har stängt det blir det fortfarande varmt!!
<bittin^work> back
<Krawlezt> Varför element när man kan ha flertal datorner?
<Krawlezt> återkommer, ska äta.
<Torrboll> Halloj..
<Torrboll> Vad händer?
<Markk> Jag sitter och väntar.
<Markk> Dessa bänkar är inte bekväma.
<Markk> (Dom i Centralhallen @ Sthlm C)
<Torrboll> :)
<Torrboll> Där har man nött bak ngr ggr ^^
<Torrboll> Ute och reser?
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Ska resa iväg.
<Markk> Till flickans hemtrakter.
<Markk> (Skåne)
<Torrboll> Oh.. en stund på tåget framför dig då.
<Markk> jupp
<Markk> Det blir nog mysigt. :)
<Markk> Jag är dock förkyld, så vi får se hur det går.
<Krawlezt> Någon som använder Grooveshark?
<Markk> japp
<Krawlezt> Markk: Hur fungerar det i Linux?
<Markk> Det fungerar fint.
<Markk> Det är Adobe Air den kör på.
<Markk> Så det är cross platform.
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej. Funderar nämligen på att skaffa det.
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Det är smutt.
<Markk> Kör det i telefonerna och i Windows.
<phnom> Markk: Stadsparken på måndag? ;)
<Markk> phnom: Hmhmm, det vet jag ikkje. :)
<realubot> Frågan är om Grooveshark är lagligt...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, det är det?
<Markk> Relativt sett.
<Krawlezt> Hur ska det vara olagligt?
<Krawlezt> GOdmorgon realubot, btw
<realubot> Krawlezt: God morgon.
<phnom> Det var ju väldigt vad långsamt den här dagen gick...
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det skulle kunna vara olagligt om Grooveshark inte har avtal med upphovsrättsinnehavarna till musiken. Dock så är det nog inte du som begår brottet enligt dagens lagstiftning.
<Krawlezt> "you'll need to get access to a Windows machine with the 32 bit version of Adobe Photoshop CS5." Det är kneppet med Photoshop i Linux!
<defektz> då har jag ordnat kameraövervakning till mitt rum :)
<realubot> einand: Hur?
<phnom> defektz: P.g.a. dina suspekta samboende?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Feltabb.
<Haffe> Uscha.
<Haffe> Hiva fler blad nu.
<defektz> phnom: ja precis
<realubot> defektz: Hur har du gjort det då? Vad har du använt för utrustning/program?
<defektz> realubot: programmet heter motion
<defektz> väldigt simpelt
<defektz> använder webcam, den tar bilder när det börjar röra sig
<realubot> defektz: Jag känner till det.
<defektz> realubot: stabilt :)
<Krawlezt> Låter bara läskigt
<realubot> defektz: Har du testat det andra programmet? Varför valde du just Motion?
<defektz> realubot: nej vad heter det? jag drog en packer -Ss webcam
<realubot> defektz: ZoneMinder
<defektz> ok ska kolla upp det
<defektz> zoneminder64 hittade jag
<realubot> defektz: http://www.zoneminder.com/
<realubot> defektz: Jag har aldrig testat ZoneMinder. Jag har lekt lite med Motion.
<realubot> Så därför undrade jag om du hade testat båda.
<defektz> det var många paket som skulle installeras, warning: zoneminder64 is flagged out of date
<realubot> Ok.
<defektz> håller mig till motion tror jag. gillar mina min consolprogram bäst :)
<defektz> wicd-curses finns inte längre.. skit.
<defektz> kanske måste lägga till lib32
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag funderar starkt på att formatera till Windows fortfarnade, blir riktigt arg på Linux ibland.
<realubot> http://www.vk.se/621508/tjejen-drog-nu-saljs-soffan
<Krawlezt> Det känns som att det är mycket små saker som fattas i 12.04..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Linux har dig i sitt grepp.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får fråga Linux snällt om du FÅR installera Windows.
<Krawlezt> Ja men Linux har gjort mig helt dum i huvudet.
<phnom> realubot: Nyhetstorka?
<realubot> phnom: Ja. Faktiskt.
<Krawlezt> Förstår du att en 3,3GB fil blev helt plötsligt 450MB? Sen att mitt USB blev 2st /media/<devices> som hade filer på sig som jag inte kunde ta bort.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nope.
<Krawlezt> Inte jag heller
<Krawlezt> rm -rf */
<realubot> rm -rf /*
<realubot> Väl?
<phnom> realubot: Beror ju på vad han försöker göra :P
<defektz> mkfs.vfat /dev/sda
<realubot> Från roten (/) och resten av filsystemet.
<defektz> :D
<realubot> phnom: Mjo.
<realubot> phnom: Jag förutsätter att han försöker bli av med Linux.
<phnom> Sen är ju stjärnan lite överflödig
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<alex_____> hi, i have a question about nvidia optimus.
<Torrboll> 1f u c4n r34d th1s u r34lly n33d t0 g37 l41d
<Torrboll> :)
<bittin^work> :D
<andol> Så vart Ubuntu 12.04 officiellt släppt då...
<andol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<realubot> bittin^work: Hur går det på skolan då?
<realubot> andol: Bra, då börjar jag seeda...
<bittin^work> realubot: går bra :)
<bittin^work> fixat 3 laptops och 1 stationär dator :)
<realubot> Och så pausar vi alla andra 40 linuxtorrents för att lägga krutet på 12.04. :)
<realubot> Tur att Canonical har mig.
<bittin^work> :p
<Haffe> SÃ¥ du fick jobbet som datorlagare?
<realubot> bittin^work: Det låter bra det att det går bra.
<bittin^work> måste tanka ner 12.04 då jag kommer hem
<realubot> bittin^work: Du sa ju att du hade fixat datorer? Innebär inte det att du har installerat 12.04 på datorerna?
<realubot> bittin^work: ;)
<bittin^work> realubot: nej tyvärr säger policyn åt mig att  installera Windows 7
<realubot> bittin^work: Jaha ja.
<bittin^work> är bara jag i detta kontoret just nu så sitter o lyssnar på MC Frontalot :>
<realubot> itmannen: Seeda 12.04 då! http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<realubot> itmannen: Släpp träningsmaskinen och hjälp till. ;)
<realubot> Det är bra drag i 12.04-torrentsen ser jag. :)
<realubot> Folk tankar för fulla muggar.
<spacebug-> går ju inte ens komma åt downloaden nu
<realubot> spacebug-: Ah, jag använde Alternative downloads-länken jag postade.
<spacebug-> ah
<Torrboll> Tror sidan gick ner xD
<realubot> Det här sidan är uppe: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<realubot> För mig i.a.f.
<bittin^work> nu har jag snart lagat 2 datorer med lappen trasiga på dom :D iofs verkar 1 vara trasig på riktigt
<Markk> phnom: Vilken stadsfest btw?
<arand> Hmm, frågan om Quantal slår Oneiric i udda namn...
<andol> Jo
<phnom> Markk: Lund :P
<Markk> phnom: aha
<Markk> phnom: När?
<phnom> På måndag, valborg, fest i stadsparken. Du sa ju att du skulle ner till Skåne menar jag ;)
<Markk> Jo :)
<itmannen> Nu är det äntligen utfört. Byte till sommardäcken. Ganska jobbigt att sitta på en pall och titta på.
<Barre> sånt är jobbigt, det är knapt man pallar det.
<Barre> *badadisg*
<itmannen> Så mao så måste jag nu vila till klockan 17 då jag måste ut igen
<Krawlezt> Nu har 12.04 lanserats.
<Torrboll> hallå testar irc frn mobilen. onödigt men roligt:)
<kodein> funkar deT?!
<Torrboll> jodå, skapligt.
<Haffe> Som en fisk?
<kodein> som en laxask
<Krawlezt> Åh varför finns det ingen bra photoshop liknande program i Linux!
<kodein> vad vill du göra som du inte kan göra i gimp?
<Krawlezt> Gimp och jag fungerar itne.
<Krawlezt> Får panik, kommer inte längre i webbutvecklingen p.g.a att jag inte har Photoshop.
 * kodein backs away slowly
 * kodein shuts the door, turns around and runs
<Torrboll> har ni fått ner 12.04 än?
<Krawlezt> Torrboll: Hemsidan (Ubuntu.com) Verkar vara nere.
<Torrboll> mm såg det förut när jag satt vid datorn. men den som väntar på ngt gott ;)
<Barre> Krawlezt: är det en ren vanesak att du inte klarar av GIMP eller saknar du någon funktionallitet i gimp?
<Krawlezt> vanesak
<Krawlezt> Blir tokig
<kodein> då kommer väl inget att hjälpa så länge det inte står fjk-adobe i titelraden
<Krawlezt> ;<
<Krawlezt> Ta tag i programmeringen, hm.
<Barre> Krawlezt: men om det bara är en vanesak så är ju saken biff, använd gimp så mycket som möjligt så kommer det gå som smort snart
<Krawlezt> Barre: Dock förstår jag inte GIMP heller.
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/tavling/81-fototavling-med-asus-vinn-moderkort-med-intel-z77-for-ivy-bridge
<Krawlezt> Det här är det sjukaste, stoppar i ett usb och det visas 2st devices.
<kodein> jaha, så det är två partitioner på "usb:t"
<Barre> Krawlezt: den är ver partitionerad med två filsystem
<Barre> kodein är kanalens Lucky Luke
<kodein> jag skriver snabbare än min egen skugga
<Krawlezt> Det är exakt samma filer på usb't, jag kan inte ta bort dom eller lägga till andra filer.
<Barre> blame it on gimp ;P
<defektz> sne jag blir på jävla broadcom nätverkskort
<defektz> någon mer tydligen
<Markk> Squarism: Oi, stäng av din klient till ditt nätverk har blivit stabilt. igen.
<Markk> stabilt igen.*
<Markk> Eller din anslutning.
<Markk> ...
<Markk> haha
<Markk> För fanken.
<realubot> Fy fan vad kasst Ubuntus Startup Disk Creator är.
<defektz> fan va strulig min uppkoppling är
<defektz> en cigg nu fn
<realubot> defektz: 1. Du ska ge fan i att röka. 2. Du ska ge fan i att ha en strulig uppkoppling.
<Markk> Äh
<Markk> Rök på.
<Markk> Så slipper man världen snabbare.
<Markk> :)
<realubot> defektz: Annars väntar dig ett öde identiskt med Krawletz, d.v.s. 8h Windows-installation!
<realubot> defektz: ;)
<realubot> Snus kanske är ett bra alt. till rökning.
<defektz> haha
<defektz> jag snusar oxå
<Markk> :D
<defektz> :)
<realubot> defektz: Du har inte bara ersatt rökning med snus utan tagit steget fullt ut och kompletterat rökningen med att snusa.
<defektz> yes :)
<Markk> Jag brukade tugga nikotintuggummin samtidigt som jag rökte ett tag.
 * realubot röker/snusar inte men injicerar däremot lösgodis.
<realubot> Det är inte nyttigt det heller.
<Markk> Sprutmissbrukare.
<Markk> :S
<defektz> men jag har tagit det stora steget att inte kombinera det hela med knark och tabletter längre.
<defektz> :)
<realubot> Jag har blivit helt hooked up ppå lösgodis. Det är inte bra. Det är onyttigt och dyrt.
<realubot> Säkert ett sockerberoende.
<defektz> ja det har jag oxå problem med, blir helt skakis om jag inte får i mig gottis
<realubot> Ja, det är inte bra. Det fattas bara ett Facebook-missbruk på sockermissbruket.
<defektz> uäschh facebook är bara jävligt kass.
<Markk> realubot: Förstör dina tänder och du blir säkert tjock också.
<defektz> jag var emot skunk, jag var emot lunarstorm.. fan emot facebook oxå
<realubot> Markk: Exakt.
<realubot> Jag var på ett möte på Arbetsförmedlingen där dom pratade om hur viktigt det är att synas i sociala medier. Facebook m.m.
<defektz> arbetsförnedringen.. dom skriver ju bara ut en därifrån. Även om man uppfyller alla krav dom har
<realubot> defektz: Du får ju se till att komma på återbesöken, annars åker du ut.
<realubot> Det är bra att dom stämmer av tycker jag.
<realubot> SÃ¥ att folk inte bara skriver in sig och sedab struntar i vilket.
<defektz> jo det tyckte jag med.. Jag var där på varenda möte. Men han som jag var hos, betedde sig konstigt
<realubot> Hm, touchpaden fungerar inte under installationen av 12.04 på min netbook. Det här var inte lovande...
<realubot> defektz: Vad gör du på dagarna då, tar igen dig efter ditt hårda liv?
<defektz> realubot: haha mjaa.
<realubot> Återhämtar dig efter din efter en tuff period som arbetssökande.
<defektz> realubot: åker in till stan varje morgon. kommer hem fortsätter med gårddagens projekt. försöker finna något att leka med.
<realubot> "Let's talk about Ubuntu" Twitter-flödet som man ser under 12.04-installationen känns ganska onädigt.
<realubot> *onödigt
<defektz> installerade 12.04 på kompisens dator.
<Whiskey> Snacka om idioter på #ubuntu
<Whiskey> vi testar här
<Whiskey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Whiskey> Där finns inte 12.10 right
<defektz> Whiskey: näjj 12.04 ser det ut att vara
<realubot> Man hinner inte installera Ubuntu innan första missen i 12.04 visar sig. Varför säger inte Ubuntu till mig att ta bort USB/CD när jag ska starta om datorn efter installationen? Det gjorde det förr.
<realubot> Det hä rkommer säkert förvilla nybörjare.
<defektz> typiskt
<Whiskey> wtf jag menar 12.04
<Whiskey> vad hittar du den?
<realubot> Whiskey: Den har väl inte kommit ut som miminal än?
<defektz> Whiskey: sorry jag gick in på www.ubuntu.com
<Whiskey> Jag tror de
<Whiskey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Whiskey> hittade den
<Whiskey> misstänker att de är den, men de var frågan
<Whiskey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Whiskey> lol där borde den va
<defektz> Whiskey: om du kollar här http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64
<defektz> Whiskey: så ser du att båda är modifierade samtidigt
<Whiskey> ja vadårå
<Whiskey> De var tydligen 12:10 o den är ju inte klar en :)
<defektz> ja hajjar inget.
<defektz> det står ju idag på båda
<Whiskey> quantal är uppenbarligen kodnamnet för 12.10 medans precise är 12.04
<Whiskey> Ja varför båda finns där med samma datum är lite skunmtm
<Whiskey> skumt
<itmannen> Är läget stabilt i kanalen eller är det som vanligt
<itmannen> Första alpha för 12.10 släpps inte förrens 7 juni
<kodein> hur ska du klara dig fram tills dess.
<realubot> Ok, vi kan konstatera det här efter att jag har testkört 12.04 på min netbook: 1. Musen fungerade inte under installationen (men fungerar när systemet är installerat) 2. Ikonerna i Launchern är så stora att man tror att gränssnittet är utvecklat av BR Leksaker. 3. Det går inte att ändra storlek på ikonerna i Unity 2d. 4. Inställningarna i Appearance för att visa Launchern genom att dra musen i left/to
<realubot> Den sista buggen är bara bra så slippe rman se Launchern ö.h.t.
<itmannen> realubot:  Vad har du nu klantat till
<realubot> Det är inte jag som har klantat mig. Det är Canonical.
<kodein> mon dieu
<realubot> Som har släppt ännu en buggig LTS-version som mång användare kommer få spader på.
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja. Var det dom som installerade :)
<kodein> realubot: du tillhör fel användargrupp.
<realubot> kodein: Gör jag?
<realubot> kodein: Vilken är användargruppen då?
<kodein> realubot: ja. den grupp de vänder sig till är de som älskar de förändringar som görs.
<itmannen> realubot:  Du skulla ha gjort som jag gjorde. Kört 12.04 sen alpha 1 och sen kört dist-upgrade regelbundet
<realubot> kodein: Jag trodde Ubuntu var Linuxvärldens motsvarighet till hasch. Inkörsporten till tyngre grejer. Om nybörjare ska få ett positivt intryck av Linux/Ubuntu så krävs att 1. Musen fungerar när dom installerar spm dom slipper få info om att nivgera med Tabb för att genomföra installatione. 2. Att Launchern inte bara försvinner utan att den går att få tillbaka genom att trycka på en hemlig tangent (Win
<realubot> *navigera
<defektz> haha
<kodein> realubot: nej, ubuntu marknadsförs över huvud taget inte som "Linux"
<realubot> Nya Unity är snyggare än det gamla, helt klart, men vad spelar utseendet för roll om inte grundläggande funktioner som mus och programstartare fungerar korrekt?
<Krawlezt> Känslan när man har jobbat med kroppen och sätter sig vid datorn <3
<kodein> Känslan när man har jobbat med datorn och sätter sig vid kroppen <3
<realubot> Dom har lagt in en funktion för att söka videos från Dash. Vill man ha det... jag vet inte.
<phnom> Känslan när man har data med kroppen och sätter sig och jobbar <3
<defektz> ubuntu är inte tillräckligt användarvänligt.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är konstigt att Ubuntu inte testkör systemet på vanliga laptops innan release. Jag har en ganska vanlig Acer-netbook. Varför har inte Ubuntu testat en installation på en sådan innan release?
<phnom> Nä, tacka vet jag Arch
<defektz> realubot: dom har ju en acer på bilden på hemsidan
<defektz> :)
<realubot> Man kanske testkör många datorer med systemet men det verkar ju ändå som om en uppebar bugg smyger sig in i systemet.
<Krawlezt> Någon som har Ubuntu 12.04 och kan ge omdöme? :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du antar jag?
<realubot> Jag bryr mig int eför jag är ju så jävla smart så jag förstår ju att jag ska ta mig igenom installationsprocessen genom att tabba fram rätt alt. men det förstår inte nybörjare.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har det och har precis slängt skit på det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock inget allvarligt men tillräckligt allvarligt för att vara en distro som riktar sig till nybörjare.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aha, har du lust att uppdatera mig vad som är "skit"?
<defektz> läs uppåt
<defektz> cigg
<Krawlezt> Jag kom in precis, lite svårt.
<itmannen> Ubuntu 12.04 +100
<realubot> Krawlezt: Småsaker som att musen inte fungerade på min ganska vanliga netbook under installation så man fick tabba med tangentbordet, inställningarna för auto-hide för Launchern i Unity 2d fungerar inte alls, ikonerna är alldeles för stora (fortfarande) och går inte att krympa i inställningarna i Unity 2d.
<realubot> Unity 2d är ju verkligen netbook-versionen av Unity och ändå så har man ikoner som är stora som hus default. Skandal.
<Krawlezt> Ajdå, låter inte bra.
<realubot> Nja, det är ju inga allvarliga saker, men det är inte bra för ett system som riktar sig till nybörjare.
<realubot> Jag vet att det finns olik asätt att minska ikonerna i Unity 2d också men det ska inte behövas fulhack för att göra en så enkel sak i Unity 2d på en liten skärm.
<realubot> Dessutom så lurar Ubuntu bara användare om man har inställningar för att dölja Launchern när det sedan inte går att få fram Launchern igen med musen.
<realubot> Då måste användaren veta att Windows-tangenten tar fram Launchern igen. Hur många vet det innan dom har lärt sig Unitys keyboard shortcuts?
<realubot> Ja, ja. Det var bara några spontana tankar efter att ha testat Ubuntu 12.04 på min netbook 30 min.
<_Trullo> hur installerar man unity om man har 10.04?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad kör du nu på din dator om du inte gillar 12.04?
<realubot> Jag tycker att Ubuntu borde fixa stöd för att spela upp video direkt i Dash om man nu ska ha stöd för att söka efter video där. Det känns ganska meningslöst att söka fram youtube-video som inte har annat än titel och en screenshot från videon (ingen information om videon i övrigt). När man sedan klickar för att spela upp videon så öppnas Firefox som vanligt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag kör 11.04 på min stationära och 12.04 på min netbook.
<Krawlezt> Okok
<realubot> Dock så börjar det nog bli dags att överge Unity...
<Krawlezt> Helt rätt, Unity enligt mig är helt värdelöst.
<realubot> Gnome Shell eller Fluxbox ligger nära till hands.
<realubot> Software Center är flrvillande lik en webbsida och innehåller en stor fet reklambanner högst upp. Tur att man använder Apt direkt i Temrinalen.
<realubot> så man slipper se USC.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Canonical försöker sälja datorspel via bannern men än så länge inte hästar.
<defektz> besudlat linux
<phnom> Det är ju som sagt dumt att skåda björnen i munnen innan man har tappat smöret och sålt hästen.
<Pimme> Hej. Finns det någon vänlig själ som kan hjälpa mig att felsöka en Ubuntu server som inte får kontakt med internet, hittar inte problemet
<realubot> Pimme: Har severn tappat kontakten eller har den aldrig fått kontakten med Internet?
<phnom> Pimme: Kommer den ut på ditt lokala nät?
<realubot> Pimme: Vad har du för nätverkskort? Kör det här i TErminalen: lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet
<realubot> Pimme: Det skadar inte att köra: ifconfig -a
<realubot> Också.
<realubot> Vad får du av dessa kommandon?
<Pimme> Den är precis nyinstallerad, får kontakt med nätverket och har ett lokalt IP.
<phnom> Pimme: Och vad har du emellan den och internet?
<Pimme> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet [10de:0ab0] (rev b1)
<Pimme> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:2e:27:02:de
<Pimme>           inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Pimme>           inet6 addr: fe80::201:2eff:fe27:2de/64 Scope:Link
<Pimme>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Pimme>           RX packets:1803 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Pimme>           TX packets:1249 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Pimme>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Pimme>           RX bytes:485936 (485.9 KB)  TX bytes:312924 (312.9 KB)
<Pimme>           Interrupt:21 Base address:0xe000
<Pimme> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Pimme>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Pimme>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<Pimme>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<Pimme>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<coobra> Pimme: pastebin
<Pimme> oj då. det var inte riktigt meningen :) Denna burken har varit i bruk innan och har fungerat felfritt
<realubot> !pastebin | Pimme
<ubot2> Pimme: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pimme> coobra, ubot2 : Ber om ursäkt för det, råkade få med allt när jag klistrade in.
<Krawlezt> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2> realubot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<realubot> Pimme: Är det ett USB-nätverkort du har?
<Pimme> realubot: Nej, internt för moderkort. Den klagade inte på internet connection vid installation.
<realubot> Pimme: Nej, men det kankse är någon modul som du måste blacklista för att rätt modul ska användas nu när systemet är installerat.
<phnom> sudo modprobe internet
<realubot> Pimme: Det enda jag har hittat är att någon har fått det att fungera genom att lägga in blacklist rt2800usb i filen /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<realubot> Dock tveksamt om det hjälper.
<Krawlezt> Pimme: installaera pastebinit sen skriver du: <kommando> | pastebinit
<Krawlezt> När kommandot har körts klart så kommer det komma en pastebin länk där allting står.
<Pimme> phnom: FATAL: Module internet not found.
<Krawlezt> echo Krawlezt hEr | pastebinit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/947614/
<phnom> Pimme: Yes... Antar att du kan pinga dina andra datorer på nätverket?
<realubot> Pimme: Kör: lsmod
<realubot> och posta resultatet i pastebin.
<Pimme> phnom: Ja det fungerar.
<phnom> Pimme: Men google.com ger timeout? Vad har emellan servern och internet?
<Pimme> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/947621/
<Pimme> phnom: en sitecom router.
<Hoxx> nåt känt problem med 12.04 + trådlöst?
<Hoxx> mitt kopplar från var 20:e sekund ca
<Hoxx> jobbit när man uppdaterar o hamnar att logga in på trådlösa var 20:e sekund :D
<phnom> Pimme: Vad har du för inställningar i den då? Känns som att det skulle kunna vara någon konfiguration i den som behöver ändras.
<Pimme> Vad finns det för kommando för att få fram gateway?
<realubot> Pimme: Jag har ingen lösning på ditt problem. Men nätverkskortets prosukt-id är 10de:0ab0.
<realubot> Det kan vara bra att känna till när du felsöker.
<phnom> Pimme: Hur menar du? Vill du ha tag i routern så är det antagligen 192.168.0.1
<Pimme> realubot: Tack för hjälpen ändå.
<Pimme> Tänkte om servern använder fel gateway, har för mig att gateway talar om vilken väg det är ut från nätverket?
<Pimme> phnom: 192.168.0.1 är gateway, tar man bort det i windows exempelvis hittar den bara lokalt mellan maskiner men inte ut på nätet
<phnom> Pimme: route
<Pimme> Destinaton: 192.168.0.0 Gateway: *
<Pimme> default  sitecom andra rad.
<Hoxx> inte nån annan som har problem med att trådlösa hoppar ur varje halvminut??
<speedxcore> NÃ¥gon som provat MoSH?  Mobile-ssh?
<speedxcore> Funkar det bra?
<Pimme> Sambon börjar närma sig 180 decibel nu så får gå och kolla vad hon vill innan det blir en hjärnblödning.
<Pimme> Tack för hjälpen. Jag får felsöka vidare lite och kolla routern.
<itmannen> Kvällens höjdpunkt på TV. Fråga Olle klockan 21:55. Måste kolla om dom visar något som jag redan inte vet :)
<Haffe> Alla har vi våra idéer.
<Hoxx> äh borde nog ha väntat några veckor före man uppgraderade.... :/
<phibxr> itmannen, level han fortfarande? kommer ihåg att han föreläste på min högstadieskola 97. :P
<phibxr> itmannen, *lever
<speedxcore> itmannen: vad visar dom? Hur linux kan förbättra sexet?
<speedxcore> Open source DIY dildo framework i makerbot?
<itmannen> speedxcore:  troligen är det något sådant
<itmannen> Men nu kommer snart min frisör hit. Mitt hår börjar bli längre än 3 cm. huvva
<spacebug-> itmannen: fram med hyveln
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Och det bästa är att hon kommer och klipper mig gratis :)
<Squarism2> Vad i helsike är problem med mitt nätverk
<itmannen> Hm. Undrar om det går att kippa som en ubuntulogga
<itmannen> *klippa
<Squarism2> om ni får packet loss på ett wirat nät... hur brukar ni felsöka?
<itmannen> Har aldrig varit med om det
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hojtan grabben. trött efter dagens vedermödor ?
<swecarp> hojtans gamle man
<swecarp> idag  är jag trött va på jobbet kl 6 åkte hem vi 17
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur är det själv har du bulkat upp
<itmannen> swecarp:  Bulkat ?
<swecarp> ja bygt muskler
<itmannen> swecarp:  Aha. Jo dom växer så det skriker om det. Innan maj är överarmarna säkert som 3 piprensare
<rical> någon som vet om det går att göra typ: tar -zcf ~/foobar.tar.gz -C /path/to/files * ?
<rical> altså samma som (cd /path/to/files && tar -zcf ~/foobar.tar.gz *)
<rical> jag vill inte ha med pathen i tarbollen
<realubot> rical: man tar
<rical> :)
<realubot> -C, --directory DIR change to directory DIR
<realubot> SÃ¥ svar ja.
<rical> du ser att det var det jag skev antar jag...
<rical> problemet är att * läses ut av shellet innan tar hinner flytta
<realubot> Jag förstår inte vad du menar med jokern där.
<realubot> Vad vill du göra med stjärnan på slutet?
<rical> få med alla filer i katalogen
<rical> utan path
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag väntar nog till nästa helg med att göra installen
<realubot> rical: Vad då få med alla filer?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Ja det kanske är lika bra det
<realubot> rical: Om du använder tar -xvf så kommer ju tar att packa upp alla filer i akrivet till -C /path/to/files
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Aha, du försöker packa ner filerna?
<rical> jag vill packa alla filer i /foobar utan att få med pathen till dem
<rical> precis som jag skrev: (cd /path/to/files && tar -zcf ~/foobar.tar.gz *)
<realubot> det finns en option för att ta bort pathen.
<rical> ah, nice
<swecarp> itmannen,  verkar vara lite bekymmer med final mycke jobb pågår fortfarande
<rical> fast utan sub-skalet och cd'n då
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det begriper jag faktiskt inte. Mina  går hur bra som helst då jag kört länge och nyttjat dist-upgrade
<realubot> rical: Ok, nu fattar jag vad du försöker göra. :)
<swecarp> samma här men läste dockumenten till kubuntu och det var ett par buggar kvar att fixa men jag tror att det inte är någott som jag råkat utför men jag väntar en vecka
<rical> realubot: verkar inte gå på något annat sätt än att göra det i med cd i ett sub-shell
<itmannen> swecarp:  Gör så du
<realubot> rical: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/939982/how-do-i-tar-a-directory-of-files-and-folders-without-including-the-directory-it
<realubot> rical: tar -czvf my_directory.tar.gz -C my_directory .
<realubot> . istället för * ?
<swecarp> är det någon som har sett philip5
<realubot> rical: Det här fungerar för mig men jag får en katalog som heter . i akrivet: tar -czvf bullshit.tar.gz -C $HOME/bullshit/ .
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det är det säkert :)
<rical> realubot: tack, ska kolla på det
<itmannen> Men nu är det hårklippning som gäller
<swecarp> itmannen,  snaggning
<nighter> Någon som har koll på hur man får en keyboard layout som liknar pc på Mac? Alternativt om någon har efarenhet installera linux på en Mac. Börjar lessna hårt när ska koda och tangenterna inte är där dom är på PC.
<realubot> nighter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<nighter> sudo /System/Library/CoreServices/Setup Assistant.app\
<nighter> fel skulle inte klistra in
<nighter> i det fönstret :P
<nighter> ahh ok tack ska kolla
<realubot> nighter: Det finns ju en 12.04 som är gjord speciellt för Mac. Har inte den inbyggt stöd för tangentbordet?
<nighter> du missförstod min fråga.
<nighter> jag kör Mac
<nighter> vill ha pc tangentbord
<nighter> men det där var bra
<nighter> för det säger att jag kan dra in linux på min mac dator om jag vill
<nighter> och kan få tangenbordet som jag vill
<nighter> riktigt less på mac
<realubot> nighter: I programmet Keyboard finns ju Apple som Keyboard model.
<realubot> Har du testat det?
<realubot> nighter: Det finns speciella iso-filer som är till för just Mac.
<realubot> Om du nu ska installera Ubuntu på din Mac.
<nighter> ok ska kolla upp det. Tack för infon.
<nighter> vet att apple finns som keyboard model där men det går inte byta till något annat
<nighter> måste installera något antagligen för få lite nya tangentbord att väljapå
<nighter> hittade ett keyboard remaper program
<nighter> se om det funkar
<nighter> annars blir det linux istället
<Haffe> Ja vad glad jag blir.
<Haffe> Jag har ljud igen.
<phnom> Du också? Jag var precis tvungen att ta bort pulseaudio :P
<Haffe> Undrar om jag kör pulseaudio.
<Haffe> Nu ska jag iallafall klura ut varför det inte finns accelererade drivrutiner till mitt grafikkort.
<kodein> Jag är så arg att jag funderar på att blogga om hur arg jag är.
<Haffe> Kör på det.
<kodein> Heathers Nook dog av B&N:s uppdatering!
<Haffe> Ska du ragequita mitt i?
<kodein> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2bjw8mwCL1qz5tgbo1_r1_500.png
<nighter> jisses de där var inge kul! det där mappa om tangentbords programet gjorde så hela tangentbordet la av. Så fick lära mig bota felsäkert läge och hålla på.
<nighter> känner sig som värsta newb på Mac allt är nytt.
<kodein> kul att lära sig nåt nytt i alla fall
<kodein> själv lägger jag en massa tid på att lära mig nåt gammalt.
<nighter> som?
<nighter> drar in linux snart så man känner sig hemma
<Hoxx> i additional drivers föreslår den en annan drivrutin, vågar man köra den utan risk? tjocka texten i irssi tex ser lite klumpig ut så jag undra om det beror på drivrutinerna...?
<Hoxx> jag farar det värsta när det gäller drivers i ubuntu :P
<phnom> Hoxx: Provat att byta font i terminalen?
<phnom> nighter: Är la bara att lära sig det nya? Tar ju inte så lång tid, och en del av det är ju nästan logiskt.
<nighter> får jag tagentbordet som jag vill så ok. Men som det är nu.
<nighter> kul koda när man ska trycka på massa knappar för få det tecknet man vill ha och de ligger på andra ställen.
<phnom> nighter: Det var tangentbordet jag menade :P
<Hoxx> phnom: nej, men det såg bra ut med feta stilen före jag uppgraderade
<nighter> har min arbetsdator som jag kör windows/debian på och så min Mac privat men det slutar alltid jag sitter på arbetsdatorn endå. Så kommer inte lära mig. Tror drar in debian istället på denna då får jag det som jag vill ha det iaf.
<madbear> phnom: taggad på att joina lite spelkodande då
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag är trött. Men måste vara vaken ett tag till
<phnom> madbear: kodakodakoda
<phnom> madbear: koda vad?
<madbear> spelet jag håller på med
<phnom> madbear: Det jag testade?
<madbear> mycket mögligt
<phnom> Länk? :3
<madbear> har du bitbucket?
<phnom> Ja,
<madbear> phnom: phnom där?
<phnom> madbear: Japp
<madbear> phnom: #linsta
<phnom> :>
<phnom> madbear: Fedt
<phnom> Oh, python, exotiskt
<madbear> :D
<madbear> hållt på med python någe?
<phnom> Mja, länge sen
<madbear> jag jobbar på att få autoupdateraren som heter checkversion.py att funka i windows oxå
<madbear> annars så finns det en del saker att kolla på
<phnom> Hm, SublimeLinter tyckte inte om den oythonen
<phnom> madbear: Vilken version av python är det skrivet i?
<madbear> 2.X?
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<Ezim> :) alla fullt upptagna med installera/uppgradera till 12.04
<Ezim> :P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Ezim> Nafallo, :) gjort uppgraderingen?
<Nafallo> for nagra manader sedan, ja.
<Ezim> Nafallo, okej du körde redan alpha/beta-stadiet.
<Nafallo> jag var tvungen
<Nafallo> men inte langre.
<Ezim> Nafallo, varför tvungen?
<Nafallo> for att jag jobbade for ett foretag som gillade att anvanda sina anstallda for att testa sina produkter.
<Ezim> Nafallo, okej du arbetade för ubuntu/canonical?
<Nafallo> sistnamnda.
<Ezim> Nafallo, har du slutat hos canonical?
<Nafallo> ja
<Ezim> Nafallo, okej. tråkigt.
<Nafallo> nej
<Ezim> Nafallo, kommer det påverka din inställning till ubuntu?
<Nafallo> med tanke pa att jag medverkat till ubuntu sedan september 2004... troligen inte.
<phnom> madbear: Jag läsa kod nu.
<Ezim> Nafallo, om det inte är alldeles för personligt. varför slutade du? eller varför blev du avskedad? känns som konstig läge lämna canonical då 12.04 precis släppts.
<Nafallo> jag valde att sluta
<Nafallo> jag lamnade Canonical for mer an en manad sen.
<Nafallo> release har ingenting med det att gora.
<Nafallo> Ubuntu har ingenting med det att gora.
<Ezim> Nafallo, okej. bättre erbjudande annanstans eller helt enkelt att jobbet var för krävande?
<Nafallo> neither
<Nafallo> anyway. vad spelar det for roll? :-)
<Ezim> Nafallo, :) ej vanligt att någon lämnar canonical här i vår kanal. :)
<Nafallo> ehrm. vi har tva folk har som nagonsin jobbat for Canonical... och det ar de enda svenskarna som jobbat for Canonical med fast anstallning...
<madbear> phnom: ok jag fixar en ny git
<madbear> joina kanalen då phnom
<madbear> #linsta
<Ezim> Nafallo, nice. så vi har då haft/har några svenskar som vakar över oss här :).
<Nafallo> Ezim: som sagt, jag har varit involverad i Ubuntu sedan innan den forsta versionen.
<Ezim> Nafallo, go go Nafallo :).
<Nafallo> sluta hanga upp dig pa Canonical.
<Ezim> Nafallo, :) nehe det blev för jobbigt.
<kodein> det är bara en distribution.
<Nafallo> sorry?
<Ezim> kodein, jepp.
<Ezim> Nafallo, :) inget.
<Ezim> itmannen o realubot vad görs?
<realubot> "Skandalbloggerskan Hanna Widerstedt har utsatts för en hackerattack.
<realubot> Alla hennes blogginlägg har raderats.
<realubot> – Hela mitt liv är borta, säger hon till Nöjesbladet.
<realubot> Hon blev först känd som "Jag vill bara knulla"-tjejen på Youtube. Hon har medverkat i "Big brother" – och nyligen berättade hon att hon planerar att spela in en kannibalporrfilm tillsammans med ”Kungarna av Tylösand”-profilen Jockiboi.
<realubot> I eftermiddags utsattes Hanna Widerstedt för en hackerattack. Någon har lyckats ta sig in på hennes mejl. Hennes videor på Youtube har raderats och samtliga blogginlägg tagits bort från hennes hemsida."
<realubot> Jag hoppas verkligen att ingen i den här kanalen ligger bakom den ful ahackerattacken.
<realubot> "Bloggerskan är rejält skakad efter attacken.
<realubot> – Jag mår fan inte bra. Jag känner mig så mentalt ostabil nu så det finns inte. "
<Ezim> realubot, :) du gillar klistra in korkade nyheter?
<realubot> Jag hoppas att ni inser hur mycket det skadar en människa att bli utsatt för en hackerattack.
<phnom> realubot: /nick newsbot ? ;P
<realubot> Ezim: Det finns många som tycker det är häftigt med hackerattacker men det är få som tänker på konsekvenserna.
<realubot> Hur en ung tjej får sitt liv förstört.
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
<realubot> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/tv/dokusapa/bigbrother/article14741061.ab
<Ezim> mer av intresse för alla spelnördar
<Ezim> phnom, +1
<Ezim> :)
<Nafallo> realubot: du vet... det finns nagot som heter backup
<realubot> Nafallo: Tror du Hanna W hade backup?
<Nafallo> nej
<realubot> Jag tror inte att hon har blivit hackad. Jag tror hon hittar på för att få uppmärksamhet.
<Nafallo> eller ingen aning.
<Ezim> realubot, om hela hennes liv finns på en blogg då är det inte mycket till liv.
<Nafallo> daremot borde folk lara sig.
<Ezim> kommer nog installera kubuntu 12.04.1
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> dvs väntar ett tag.
<Ezim> tror också den blir min sista på den här bärbara
<Ezim> känns som den här bärbara sett sina bästa dagar
<realubot> https://www.cert.se/
<Ezim> realubot, när ska du testa ubuntu 12.04 eller varför inte kubuntu 12.04 :)?
<Ezim> kubuntu 12.04 kommer stödjas för 5 år
<Ezim> precis som storebror ubuntu
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har installerat 12.04 på min netbook.
<realubot> Och upptäckt några buggar.
<Ezim> realubot, nice nice. bra. rapportera också.
<realubot> Musen fungerade inte unde rinstallationen, inställningarna för auto-hide av Launchern fungerar inte i Unity 2d.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag orkar inte rapportera.
<Ezim> realubot, som sagt buggrapportera :). du har väl aldrig rapporterat?
<Ezim> realubot, vill man ha stabilt ska man vänta på pointrelease av lts
<Ezim> 12.04.1
<Ezim> då har det gått några månader
<Ezim> realubot, mus problemet är antingen kärnrelaterad eller så är det grafikkortsdrivisar
<Ezim> misstänker förstnämnda
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har skrivit en guide om att buggrapportera. Den skrev jag för att andra ska göra det.
<Ezim> realubot, så du slipper? :)
<realubot> Ezim: Japp. Jag kommer vänta till 12.04.1 innan jag installerar Ubuntu på andras datorer.
<realubot> Netbooken är så kass så den är bra att testa på. Jag undviker att använda dne ändå om jag inte måste...
<Ezim> realubot, bra. då brukar ubuntu generellt sätt vara tråkigt stabilt.
<realubot> Ezim: Exakt. SÃ¥ jag slipper.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag guidar. Andra gör jobbet.
<Ezim> realubot, latmask.
<realubot> Ezim: Det gick ju bra att tabba sig igenom installationen men för en nybörjare ställer det till problem om musen inte går att använda under installationen.
<Ezim> realubot, kan tänka mig det.
<realubot> Däremot så kanske autohide-buggen i Launhcer-inställningarna har med grafiken att göra. Jag vet inte...
<Ezim> realubot, dock lär kubuntu 12.04 vara riktigt stabilt. men jag kommer ändå vänta på 12.04.1.
<Ezim> realubot, har de inte tagit bort autohide grejen default?
<realubot> Ezim: Ja. Man får sätta på on och så går det att ställa in om man vill att den ska visas när man drar musen i left eller top left corner.
<realubot> i Unity 2d, snackar jag om.
<realubot> Men inställningarna fungerar inte på min netbook. Launchern blir dold men kommer aldrig fram oavsett hur man rör musen eller låter musen stå.
<einand> realubot: vad gör du för fel då?
<realubot> einand: Knappast jag som gör fel. Det är 12.04 som buggar.
<Ezim> realubot, har dålig koll på det. finns det redan buggrapport uppe?
<Ezim> annars kan det vara värt att skriva en realubot :).
<realubot> Ezim: Ingen aning. Jag bryr mig inte. Funderar på att skippa Unity. Jag tycker inte att det är så bra.
<Ezim> realubot, testa kubuntu eller xubuntu
<realubot> Jag klarar mig lika bra med några keyboard shortcuts och Openbox eller något.
<Ezim> du lär ej bli missnöjd
<realubot> Jag har testat *buntu.
<Ezim> realubot, testa kubuntu/lubuntu.
<Ezim> xubuntu
<einand> Så irriterande, undra om det är Clarington som har någon max gräns på antal megabyte per session
<einand> för jag kan inte ladda ner 12.04 utan får error hela tiden
<einand> efter typ 500Mb
 * Ezim läggdags. må väl gott folk. 
<Krawlezt> Vad mycket ni har skrivit idag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Återigen ska jag försöka installera Windows.
<realubot> Det får helt klart bli ett annat DE/WM i framtiden för det håller inte med Unity.
<realubot> einand: Det är då du ska använda BitTorrent.
<einand> realubot: bitotorrent är ju elakt
<einand> sedan hittar jag ingen sådan länk på websidan
<Krawlezt> realubot: Haha, jag vet hur man gör nu!
<arand> Blech, jag behöver en äldre distro, jobbigt att skriva för moderna bibliotek och sen upptäcka att de inte finns i Ubuntu än :/
<einand> vilken kärna är det i 12.04?
<realubot> einand: Elakt?
<einand> realubot: många operatörer har spärrat torrent
<realubot> einand: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<realubot> 7-11 Ubuntu 12.04 distar seedade. Det var inte så ,ånga. Jag trodde det skulle vara större tryck på min utdelning.
<realubot> Jag har ju kört Transmission hela dagen.
<einand> 01:00:00 < einand> vilken kärna är det i 12.04?
<Krawlezt> 3.0
<Krawlezt> 3.2*
<einand> urk
<realubot> Unity fungerar långt ifrån bra i 11.04. Dash hänger sig då och då, Alt+F1 har slutat fungera för att komma till Launchern, ibland när jag stänger Transmission så stänger sig firefox bakom men inte Transmission som är det fokuserade fönstret.
<einand> ok 3.2 är bättre
<realubot> Jag börjar seriöst tröttna på Unity.
<Krawlezt> einand: 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP har jag som har Kubuntu 12.04
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är bra, för Unity är sämst!
<einand> undra om bumblebee är updaterat för 12 ännu
<realubot> Lyxfällan nu. :)
<arand> Jag kör bumblebeed på 3.2.0-2-amd64 i Debian i alla fall
<arand> Sådärja, har man #iffat skiten ur de nya påfunden...
<Krawlezt> Jag har precis ägt maxjeasy (Stavning=
<Krawlezt> )*
<realubot> Say what?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kommer lyckas formatera min dator till Windows. Har lyckats fått mitt USB bootbart med Windows, från linux :)
<Krawlezt> Vilket maxjeasy (Windows killen) sa var omöjligt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Säg inte för mycket nu.
<realubot> Än är inte Windows installerat på din maskin.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, för det USBt jag hade var för litet märkte jag nu och det andra jag har vill inte bli FAT32.
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-27
<realubot> Krawlezt: :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kommer aldrig få in Windows. Ge upp Windows nu.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur går det för dig Krawlezt?
<lag^> Krawlezt: Jag lyckades fint med att installera windows från usb-minne idag. Du kan inte ha det lätt du inte :(
<realubot> lag^: Du kanske inte hade "köpt" en Windows-iso på nätet?
<realubot> Det kanske förklarar varför det fungerade.
<lag^> hm..
<realubot> lag^: Och varför installerar du Windows? Skäms du inte?
<lag^> jag har en licens på den.. gratis! via MSDNAA. men den är ju förbrukad redan :o
<lag^> och jag installerade åt en annan.
<realubot> Ok, det får passera för den här gången.
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Hallå kanalen!
<phnom> o/
<Dynamite> mein fuhrer
<marcelunilsson> godmorgon!   jag kör xubuntu o min uppdateringshanterare frågar om jag vill uppdatera till "ubuntu 12.04LTS"    någom som vet om det är xubuntu jag uppgraderar till då eller om jag får vanliga ubuntu?
<itmannen> Himla otur. Jag vaknade idag också
<mewmin> så var den dagen åt helvete
<itmannen> Japp
<Barre> morrn
<itmannen> Nåväl. Man får väl göra det bästa av dagen när man ändock vakand
<itmannen> *vaknade
<phnom> itmannen: Härligt att ha en så positiv människa i kanalen, man blir så glad och upprymd av att bara höra dig säga "Godmorgon"
<itmannen> Har jag sagt det ?
<itmannen> Scrollar
<phnom> itmannen: Ja, enligt min fria översättning av ""Himla otur. Jag vaknade idag också"
<phnom> s/""/"/
<itmannen> Aha. Jo jag är en ovanligt trevlig person
<itmannen> Iaf så är tydligen ryssvärmen på väg. Varför kan det inte få vara grått och mulet som nu
<itmannen> SÃ¥ man kan sitta inne med gott samvete
<kodein> är du samvetsfånge
<itmannen> Estniskt virus kan slå ut din dator den 9/7. Tur man har Linux
<kodein> ja, det kan slå ut din dator varje dag istället
<itmannen> Inte en chans
<larsemil> Barre: men det blir bra nu då? fick du inte använda openstack istället. :D
<Barre> larsemil: vad menar du nu då?
<larsemil> nej jag menar inget alls
<larsemil> grattis menar jag
<larsemil> kommer du ha mer eller mindre att göra nu när det lanseras då?
<Barre> fram till sommaren så kommer det vara status quo, men ser fram emot en lugnare sensommar
<larsemil> har också sjukt mycket nu, även om jag inte får åka till las vegas. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> Morrn HeMan
<HeMan> Barre: har ni grillat nördar än?
<Barre> larsemil: grillat nördar?
<HeMan> Barre: nördgrillning pratade du om för något tag sedan
<Barre> HeMan: aaaaah... nej, det ligger på "todo"...
<larsemil> HeMan: hade du och coffe dejt utan mig!?
<HeMan> larsemil: nej, i så fall var det nog bara coffe som hade dejt
<larsemil> aha
<larsemil> tyckte jag såg något på facebook men missförstod väl kanske
 * Barre har inte långt kvar innan fibern är framdragen till huset
<HeMan> Barre: härligt!
<Haffe> Barre: I ena handen hackan, i andra handen spaden?
<HeMan> Barre: jag är i valet och kvalet om jag måste uppdatera servern efter jag fick fiber
<HeMan> Barre: jag har trottlat min tor-router nu
<Barre> Haffe: nejdå, det görs med maskiner
<Barre> HeMan: du är så härligt nördig
<Haffe> SÃ¥, modernt.
<larsemil> Barre: jag fick minsann göra det själv jag! dra fibern!
<Barre> dutti larsemil
<andol> HeMan: kör exit-nod?
<HeMan> andol: inte än
<HeMan> andol: tänkte göra det på en VPS
<HeMan> andol: dock enbart krypterad trafik
<HeMan> andol: man kan välja vilken trafik man vill vara exit-nod för
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, typ välja https, ssh, vilket gissningsvis används för mindre trollande?
<HeMan> andol: dels det och dels att det är mindre sannolikhet att man får besök av sheriffen
<andol> HeMan: Fast är inte exit-policy på typ portnivå?
<HeMan> andol: sant
<HeMan> andol: men jag hoppas att det gör det lite mer krypterat
 * Barre har lagt precis beställt påfyllning i kryddskåpet
<andol> HeMan: Spelar verkligen krypteringen någon större roll vad Sheriffen beträffar då? Är inte det vanligaste scenariot att din exit-nod stått som käll-ip för något dumt, inte att trafik faktiskt avlyssnats?
<larsemil> HeMan: visst länkade jag min kompis arbete om TOR och https?
<kodein> webb-sheriffen?
<larsemil> HeMan: att som exit-node i TOR så kan man lura kunden att det är https men man ser allt i klartext ändå.
<HeMan> andol: vet inte riktigt var i kedjan problemet upptäcks, men jag hoppas att krypterad trafik minskar risken
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm, känner inte igen att jag läst det
<Barre> någon som kör OpenStack Object store?  (funderar på att installera, men kanske väntar tills CDMI är supportat)
<larsemil> HeMan: riktigt intressant läsning
<larsemil> HeMan: den som surfar tror det är https men egentligen är det din tor node som avkrypterar det och läser informationen och sen skickar vidare det.
<HeMan> larsemil: det går ju men inte om kunden har någorlunda koll på CA'n osv
<larsemil> precis
<HeMan> larsemil: som jag förstått det så börjar en del stora företag trycka ut egna CA'n i maskinerna när dom installerar dom så dom har möjlighet att sniffa ssl-trafik
<HeMan> larsemil: har man väl ett betrott CA i sin maskin är det lite enklare att lura användarna
<larsemil> hur är det man gör om jag vill porta localhosts:10088 till server:10088
<larsemil> ssh larsemil@pepsi.dalnix.se -R 10082:localhost:10082
<HeMan> larsemil: nej det där är port 10882... :)
<larsemil> men är det rätt syntax?
<HeMan> larsemil: sen tror jag det är -L som du vill göra
<larsemil> bind: Address already in use
<larsemil> säger den då
<HeMan> har du något som lyssnar på 10088 lokalt?
<larsemil> ja. det är ju det jag vill komma åt
<HeMan> ah! då är det -R
<HeMan> -L gör så du kan göra telnet localhost 10088 och komma åt din remotes 10088
<larsemil> -R gör så att jag kan göra telnet remote 10088 och komma åt min remote 10088
<larsemil> men verkar inte fungera.
<andol> larsemil: sshd_config(5), GatewayPorts
<andol> (Givet att jag läst/gissat rätt)
<larsemil> på servern hade jag det. localhost hade jag det inte. verkar dock inte göra någon skillnad
<Nafallo> mornign
<HeMan> larsemil: vad säger "tcpdump -ni lo"?
<larsemil> Fel 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Servern stängde anslutningen utan att skicka något data.
<larsemil> får jag i webbläsaren nu iaf
<larsemil> nu är jag igång
<itmannen> Dagens besök på vårdcentralen avklarad
<kodein> vänta så ska jag twittra om det.
<itmannen> Bra
<kodein> https://twitter.com/#!/kernvapen/status/195791411856146433
<itmannen> Försöker komma på ett webbprojekt att pyssla med. vet inte vad jag ska välja
<kodein> prova göra nåt twitterliknande där du kan skriva om hur du kommit tillbaks från VC
<larsemil> itmannen: gör den där hemsidan åt maxjezay som han ville ha
<itmannen> larsemil:  Nja. han vill få det gratis. Tänkte mer något åt mig själv. Funderar på MRBS
<itmannen> Det är ett bokningsystem som jag tänkte ev. fixa åt syrran i Malmö
<kodein> larsemil: <3
<Barre> kodein: redan retweetad två ggtr
<kodein> Barre: <3 på dig med :)
 * Barre väntar på att den skall få "hot on twitter" status
<larsemil> har ni provat googla zerg rush nu då?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> det var ju ett fint påskägg
<larsemil> verkligen. dem kan det där google.
<Haffe> De verkar ha humor iallafall.
<kodein> dobry den, Haffe
<Haffe> Privjet.
<Haffe> Kak ty xivioush?
<kodein> ĸaĸa?
<larsemil> Я голоден
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<Haffe> Action deluxe?
<Haffe> Är det något på gång här?
<Krawlezt> ktorrent
<Krawlezt> brb formatera
<Haffe> Har inte du övergett linux för windows?
<antii> Oho
<antii> Xubuntu 12.04! :
<Haffe> Jo, jag vet.
<Haffe> Jag installerade det igår kväll.
<Haffe> Häftigt häftigt :).
<Krawlezt> dilemma..
<antii> Haffe: :) Fungerar bra?
<Haffe> Såhär långt.
<Haffe> Ifall jag bara kunde få igång mitt grafikkort ordentligt.
<antii> :)
<antii> Haffe: Körde du Xubuntu?
<Haffe> Ja.
<antii> =)
<HeMan> någon provat / på btrfs i 12.04?
<Krawlezt> HeMan: btrfs?
<antii> Krawlezt: filsystem
<HeMan> Krawlezt: det "nya" filsystemet
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej.
<antii> Krawlezt: Wikipedia är en bra sida annars.
<Krawlezt> Det var ett jävla liv på alla om att man ska använda Wikipedia/Google. Nu när HeMan frågade angående det så kunde jag lika gärna fråga vad det var.
<antii> tänkte på om du vill lära dig mer =)
<Krawlezt> Jag är väldigt arg idag, kanske inte ska sitta framför datorn :/
<antii> Ut i det fina vädret.
<Krawlezt> Mjo ska nog det.
<Krawlezt> Har ett riktigt dilemma. Ett USB vill inte bli FAT32 och det som fungerade vill inte boota..
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Har du kört mkfs -t vfat /sökväg/till/usb?
<Krawlezt> Nope?
<Haffe> Pröva det.
<Krawlezt> Yes, gör det nu
<Krawlezt> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc contains a mounted file system.
<Krawlezt> umountade den och fick följande: mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdc' (use -I to override)
<Krawlezt> "use -I to override", hm
<kalle> How to setup network proxy ubuntu 12.04
<Krawlezt> !google | kalle
<ubot2> kalle: De flesta förväntar sig att du har provat "googla" efter en lösning innan du frågar. Ibland kan det vara snabbare än att vänta på ett svar från någon i kanalen. Gå till www.google.se för att söka.
<kodein> Dagens grammatiklektion: "how do I" eller "how can I"
<kodein> äsch
<kodein> jag som var på väg att formulera följdfrågor
<Krawlezt> :)
<phnom> kodein: Det kan ju ha vart så att han tänkt fråga google men skrivit det i fel ruta.
<Krawlezt> Det kan vara så att han googlade och blev skickad hit?
<larsemil> saker jag aldrig lär mig utantill:
<larsemil> 1. Hur man tar.gzar en mapp. går inte att få in. har försökt tusen gånger.
<Barre> =)
<larsemil> 2. ls som bara visar mappar. skapar alias men när det försvinner så går det inte igen. måste googlas.
<larsemil> 3. koden för encoding i htmldokument. måste kopieras.
<amelia> nr 3 kan jag förstå, men de andra är väl sånt man använder ganska ofta.
<larsemil> inte jag
<Barre> nummer 3 håller jag med om
<larsemil> du kodein.
<kodein> ja, larsemil
<larsemil> kodein: på måndag ska jag till vårdcentralen!
<kodein> larsemil: okej. vi får se om jag kan twittra om det då.
<larsemil> jag ska ha en till kotte i höst.
<Barre> larsemil: grattis!!!! (tror jag?) :)
<larsemil> tack!
<larsemil> det ska bli skoj
<whomee_> någon som är grym på administration av spamassassin här? :)
<Nafallo> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<whomee_> finns det något sätt med spamassassin att välja vilka filter som ska användas för olika typer av domäner? exempelvis stänga av url check mot mail från victoriasecret.com
<kodein> whomee_: tja, procmail går ju att dressera någorlunda, i alla fall, men jag vet inte tillräckligt mycket om att klappa på SA för att svara på hur man gör det i det steget
<spacebug-> vad menas med "Triaged"? I en bug report så sätts buggen till olika status, tex "confirmed", "working on", "fix commited", "fix released" osv.. alla de fattar jag med "Triaged" är enligt lexikon "gallrad / sorterad". Förut hade buggen status "Fix released" och ändrades nu till "Triaged". Vad menas?
<Krawlezt> Tips på liknande program som Unetbootin till Linux?+
<arand> spacebug-: Troligtvis att fixen inte var released när allt kom omkring.
<kodein> prioriterad, ungefär.
<kodein> när du går till akutmottagningen så hamnar du på triage först också, och då sorteras du in beroende på hur kritiskt det är
<arand> Mjo, triaging brukar innebära att checka så att den är rapporterad mot rätt paket, att det finns tillräkligt med info, och att sätta en prioritet på buggen.
<spacebug-> arand: så de har dragit tillbaka release för att de upptäckte att den inte va fixad eller vad?
<arand> Trolig tolkning.
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> tack
<itmannen> Nu har jag varit och beställt en MyDlink IP-kamera. Så jag kan övervaka bostaden från min android
<itmannen> Antigen via en platta eller mobil. perfekt
<Dubaco> Jag hitta för en vpn i sverige, eller virtual machine
<Krawlezt> Anonine är bästa VPN tjästen i Sverige
<itmannen> Om någon känner för att twittra om detta så går det för sig.
<itmannen> Undrar om man kan bifoga bilder i twitter ?
<Haffe_> twotpics
<Haffe_> twitpics
<itmannen> Ett separat program ?
<Haffe> Det är en websida.
<itmannen> Ok
<kes0> Oh en kanal
<itmannen> Ett smärre besök irl avklarat. Lagt ett bud på en villa. Som då blir ett väldigt stor serverhall mest :)
<kes0> itmannen: Nice. Själv har jag köpt en suspensoar
<kes0> Bland massa annat
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Jo dom kan också vara bra att ha vid samröre med vålsamma kvinnor
<kes0> =)
<defektz> phnom: tut
<defektz> phnom: jag handlade en router idag på pc-doktorn i hbg, dom har gått i konkurs. Så det var miiicket billigt
<realubot> HÃ¥ll *censur* !
<Krawlezt> realubot: I made it!
<Krawlezt> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate  –  CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz (at 1584 MHz)  –  Memory usage: 1306/3982 MB (32%)  –  Graphics: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000 (1280x1024x32bit 75Hz)
<spacebug-> konstigt, efter uppdatering så döpte udevd om min eth0 till eth1
<spacebug-> ska inte alltid första NIC:et bli eth0? jag har bara ett i burken
<mrCham> hejsan alla.. jag har ett litet trakigt problem med installation av ubuntu. nar jag bootar med en USB (live USB) och far upp alla 3 alternativ sa spelar det ingen roll vad jag valjer, det blir helt svart efterat. jag har testat alla olika parametrar, sasom xforcevesa, nomodeset, i945.modeset=0 etc, men inget verkar fungera
<mrCham> jag har en laptop, ASUS K53SD som har 2 grafikkort, Nvidia och Intel
<johanbr> mrCham, kan du välja i bios vilket kort som är aktivt? i så fall, prova att byta
<Ezim> mrCham, har du hybrid-kort?
<mrCham> BIOS erbjuder inte mycket alternativt for graffikkortet. Jag kan reboota och kolla igen.
<mrCham> Ezim; jag tror att denna modellen har hybrid ja
<spacebug-> jag har förut använt btnx för att göra så att tummknappen på musen (button 8) mappas om till "button 2" (mittenknappen). Nu har tydligen btnx tagits bort i 12.04 med det stor att edev kan göra samma sak. Hur då? Eller vad för andra sätt finns det för att mappa om musknappar?
<Ezim> mrCham, är det nvidia optimus?
<Ezim> mrCham, en hel del hybrid-kort kan man via bios välja att köra med 1 om man nu vill.
<mrCham> jag kan inte vara 100, det ar en 610M modell och jag har hort andra som har samma modell som jag att det ar Nvidia Optimus, men jag kan inte se det nanstans har
<Ezim> mrCham, http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<Ezim> mrCham, det ska finnas ppa för de som har nvidia optimus
<Ezim> stödet ska vara hyfsad om jag inte är ute cyklar
<mrCham> ah, problemet i det har fallet ar att jag inte ens kan installera. forlat om jag var oklar =)
<mrCham> sa fort jag trycker pa install blir det svart
<mrCham> men det funkade fint med Wubi
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hojtan junior. Är läget stabilt på nätet ?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) stabilt.
<mrCham> Jag rebootar och kikar lite mer i BIOS
<mrCham> brb :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Bra. Då slipper jag grubbla över det iaf
<Ezim> mrCham, konstigt. normalt ska vga switcheroo (kan stava fel) fixa växlingen
<Ezim> itmannen, :) hur mår gamla räv?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Bara fint till mångas förtret. :)
<mrCham> hittar fasiken inget
<mrCham> =/
<Ezim> mrCham, vet du vart du ska leta?
<mrCham> forstar inte hur wubi kan fungera isafall
<mrCham> i BIOS?
<Ezim> itmannen, riktigt nice.
<Ezim> mrCham, exakt.
<spacebug-> hittade nog nu
<mrCham> valdigt lite alternativt i bios
<Ezim> itmannen, har du haft koll på realubot idag? så han inte jagar :P tjejer.
<Ezim> mrCham, okej. bios inställningar kan se väldigt olika ut beroende på modell osv.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Bra att vi kan dela på den hedervärda uppdraget
<Ezim> mrCham, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<mrCham> Ezim, kommer som sagt inte ens forbi installation
<itmannen> Vad har bios med install av ubuntu att skaffa ?
<Ezim> mrCham, prova välja under boot att boota med vesa
<Ezim> itmannen, mrCham har hybrid kort. finns många tillverkare som möjliggör att man kör endast med inboard kortet.
<itmannen> Ubuntu insallerar man i vilken skräpdator som helst
<Ezim> itmannen, ibland klarar inte vga switcheroo växling mellan olika kort (hybridkort)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ok. men jag tvivlar på att man fixat det via bios
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jag vet att det går.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ja du är kunnigare än vad jag är
<mrCham> jag har testat xforcevesa
<mrCham> =/
<Ezim> mrCham, samma resultat?
<mrCham> ja
<Ezim> mrCham, hmm. vad har du för kort?
<Ezim> vet du hur du ska kolla?
<mrCham> grafikkort? japp vet hur man kollar :)
<mrCham> ar i WIndows nu
<mrCham> ratt hemma har
<Ezim> sudo lshw -C video
<Ezim> lspci | grep VGA
<itmannen> varför skriver du inte på svenska
<mrCham> itmannen, menar du mig?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) skriver jag på arabiska?
<itmannen> mrCham:  Jo jag menar dig
<mrCham> åöl
<Ezim> itmannen, återigen bara du som verkar ha problem se andras öäå
<Ezim> :)
<mrCham> =P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nådå dina ser jag utmärkt
<mrCham> mina aao ar konstiga
<Ezim> itmannen, :P du brukar ha regel ha problem läsa andras äöå.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Beror inte på mig utan användaren använder inte UTF-8
<mrCham> Ezim; jag sitter i windows nu och kan inte kora Sudo kommandona, men jag ar 610M Nvidia och Intel HD Graphics 3000
<Ezim> mrCham, thx. ska kolla på nätet ifall jag hittar något vettigt.
<Ezim> mrCham, testade du ubuntu 12.04?
<phibxr> mrCham, på min laptop med intel/NVIDIA-graphics så ligger det under SATA / Compatibility Mode av någon anledning.
<mrCham> itmannen; eller sa har inte laptopen svenskt tangentbord
<itmannen> mrCham:  Japp
<mrCham> Ezim; ja precis, senaste. tack for att du kollar upp det at mig
<mrCham> phibxr; hm, kan kika dar ocksa
<phibxr> mrCham, Det är för övrigt en ASUS jag har. UL30VT.
<mrCham> det ar ju bra nyheter...
<Ezim> mrCham, jag vet inte vilka drivrutiner 12.04 med. dock vet jag att senaste nvidia drivrutinerna har ställt till det för många.
<mrCham> jag kollar dar och aterkommer om 5 minuter
<mrCham> hm
<Ezim> därför kompilerar jag mina egna nvidia drivrutiner.
<mrCham> men borde inte nomodeset inaktiverat nvidia_
<Ezim> mrCham, jepp.
<mrCham> jag rebootar och kollar i SATA installningar i BIOS
<mrCham> brb 5 min
<Ezim>  mrCham fann något?
<mrCham> http://i48.tinypic.com/2uescq9.jpg
<Ezim> optimus/hybrid tekniken är så ny att bara windows 7 och säkerligen win 8 kommer stödja det
<Ezim> linux har tyvärr ingen officiell stöd från nvidia. mest nördar som försöker så gott det går fixa stöd.
<mrCham> lol
<Ezim> därför brukar jag aldrig rekommendera hybrid kort. i alla fall för tillfället.
<phibxr> Ezim, det enda som inte fungerar på min är att hotswitcha mellan korten. Att köra på endast NVIDIA-kortet i kompatibelt läge från BIOS fungerar utmärkt. Inga extrainställningar. :P
 * arand kör optimus i Debian, funkar bra.
<phibxr> mrCham, hmm. Ditt BIOS ser lite annorlunda ut kan jag se.
<phibxr> mrCham, ska kolla exakt hur det ser ut på min. Brb.
<mrCham> okaj :)
 * itmannen kör nividi 210 silent helt utan problem
<Ezim> :) ni med optimus hjälp då latmaskar
<Ezim> :) min burk är från stenåldern
<mrCham> den bsta sorten
<phibxr> mrCham, Okej. Advanced / IDE Configuration / SATA Operation Mode / [*Compatible, Enhanced]. Enhanced aktiverar bägge grafikkorten, och då bootar inte linux (eller pre-win 7) för mig.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Det tror jag säkert :D
<phibxr> mrCham, vet inte om samma inställning återfinns hos dig. :/
<mrCham> kan inte minnas att jag sett nagot liknande..
<mrCham> kan kolla om jag har en aldre bios
<mrCham> 2.01.1204 star det att jag har
<mrCham> och 2.05 ar ute
<mrCham> hm
<itmannen> mrCham:  Har ingen som helst betydelse
<Ezim> itmannen, :).
<mrCham> okaj, da vet jag
<mrCham> phibxr hade du en UL50VT ?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hur går det med dina studier då ?
<phibxr> mrCham, UL30VT.
<Ezim> itmannen, bra tack.
<phibxr> mrCham, så mitt BIOS borde vara äldre än ditt.
<mrCham> phibxr; verkar som att det finns stod for din modell
<mrCham> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.se/2011/04/linux-nouveau-intelnvidia-working-with.html
<mrCham> Asus.UL30VT
<itmannen> Ezim:  Du har väl inte slöat till ?
<mrCham> kan inte hitta k53SD i listan
<phibxr> mrCham, ah, det är dock open source-drivern. använde alltid nvidias egen drivrutin då jag spelade WoW på den laptopen under Ubuntu. :P
<mrCham> ah ok =P
<Ezim> itmannen, slöat till med?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Studierna
<phibxr> mrCham, orkade aldrig pilla med en massa switcheroo-drivers heller. jag avaktiverade bara intelkortet i BIOS och körde på standarddrivrutinerna. :)
<Ezim> itmannen, nej. gudförbjude.
<itmannen> Ezim:  bra :)
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ORbSbXB3NM underbar röst.
<mrCham> phibxr; det later som en simpel losning. hur fan kan ett senare bios vara mindre praktiskt
<mrCham> nice Ezim
<phibxr> mrCham, pass. donationer från Microsoft? ingen aning. :P
<mrCham> lol
<phibxr> Det är lustigt hur kombinationen av Intel och NVIDIA som båda har riktigt bra linuxdrivrutiner kan gå så mycket åt helvete. :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nja underbar vet jag inte. men det låter iaf :)
<mrCham> vissa saker ska man nog inte blanda
<mrCham> men det var ju synd detta, sag verkligen fram emot att slippa majkrosoft ikvall
<mrCham> vad sager denna lanken? https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/ASUSTeK%20Computer%20Inc./K53SD/i:EZI:EuuqUp:E4:I8g:B4K:BFJp:h:B5G:Cw9:BkT/
<phibxr> mrCham, att intelkortet ska fungera.
<mrCham> Ezim; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwgatzPZOe8&hd=1
<phibxr> mrCham, är du säker på att det inte bara är ett dåligt installationsmedium du använder? har du kunnat köra windows xp eller någon tidigare variant av linux?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) bättre än vad du brukar lyssna på :P.
<itmannen>  Ezim  Och vad brukar jag lyssna på ?
<Ezim> mrCham, persisk?
<Ezim> itmannen, dansband :P.
<mrCham> phibxr; jag har faktiskt bara testat Win7, men som jag namnde tidigare sa fungerade Wuzi..
<mrCham> Ezim; stammer bra
<itmannen> Ezim:  Glöm det tvärt :)
<ola8395> hej mr khosro :)
<mrCham> ;)
<mrCham> tja ola-bandola
<phibxr> mrCham, Wubi? det låter märkligt, och då misstänker jag fortfarande ditt installationsmedia. annars kan du ju alltid köra en komplett wubiinstallation och spara windows. prestandaförlusten är nästan obefintlig numer. :P
<ola8395> får u någpn vägledning ?
<mrCham> ola8395, ja du ser ju ;)
<mrCham> phibxr jassa?
<Ezim> mrCham, låter fint. då båda kurdiska och persiska är språkligt besläktade förstår man lite.
<ola8395> kör wubi installation och gör sedan använd sedan ubuntus verktyg för att dumpa iaon till usb
<mrCham> DD ?
<ola8395> sry särskrivning
<mrCham> Ezim; absolut. pratar du kurdiska?
<Ezim> mrCham, jepp. kurmanci.
<ola8395> usb-creator-gtk
<mrCham> Ezim; Nice... mitt ex ar kurdisk, jag larde mig lite fina ord. Zegam Deshe b.la
<ola8395> inkluderas i ubuntu
<itmannen> swecarp:  Välkommen till klubben för inbördes beundran
<Ezim> mrCham, ont i magen :)?
<mrCham> ola8395 tack, har installerat wubi nu ka reboota strax
<mrCham> Ezim haha ja
<swecarp> itmannen,  tackar
<Ezim> mrCham, haha fint ord var det väl inte :)?
<swecarp> ezim hej o du store
<mrCham> Det ar kanske inte romantiskt
<Ezim> swecarp, tjena sköning.
<swecarp> Ezim,  du har väl redan laddat ner 12.10alfa eller
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur äe det
<itmannen> swecarp:  Bara bra. Har börjat fundera på ett projekt
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kör ännu 11.10. har ej haft tid köra 12.04.
<ola8395> 12.04 e den bästa versionen so far enligt mig
<swecarp> va jag kör betan fortfarande skall förbereda lite i helgen sedan blir det final
<ola8395> kör den ezim
<mrCham> jag haller pa att ga genom ett helvete for att kora den Ezim
<ola8395> d funkar ju med wubi
<Ezim> ola8395, :) jag har kde 4.8.2.
<ola8395> kde behöver några år,  sen kommer det vara dominerande
<Ezim> swecarp, dock vet jag att kubuntu 12.04 fixat många av de brister jag pekade på 11.10. bra att underbara kubuntu gänget fixat det :).
<Ezim> ola8395, kubuntu äger.
<mrCham> KDE > allt ant
<swecarp> Ezim,  dom har gjort ett stort jobb du kanske har hjälpt dom lite eller??
<Ezim> swecarp, om du kör 12.04 så är den nu stabil.
<ola8395> kde e väl d jag ser som har störst potential att sälja
<Ezim> swecarp, :) inte mer än påpekat. samt kanske hjälpt lite smått :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  ok men jag skall göra en om flyttning gällande mina partioner
<Ezim> ola8395, tycker personligen att kde med 4.8 serien varit tråkigt stabilt
<Ezim> jag fastna för kde på allvar med 4.6 serien
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad är det för projekt då skall du bygga en hel server åt mig eller
<mrCham> ska usb stickan vara fat32 eller exFat?
<Ezim> mrCham, jag personligen föredrar fat16
<Ezim> eller ext2/ext3
<Ezim> har då aldrig krånglat. fat32 har krånglat.
<ola8395> alltså vad ska du göra khosro
<Ezim> mrCham, du menar för skapa bootbar liveusb?
<ola8395> fat32 e väl mest optimalt för usb
<mrCham> ^ ola8395, det Ezim sa
<ola8395> även i linux
<Ezim> ola8395, nja, fat32 har visat sig vara opålitlig när man skapar bootbara liveusb.
<ola8395> hm
<Ezim> dock för övrig bruk kvittar
<speedxcore> backup med duplicity, är det en god idé?
<ola8395> inte upplevt
<Ezim> ola8395, :) sök på ubuntu-se.org forumet och du kommer märka hur många man hjälpt med just problemet jag nämner.
<mrCham> formaterat fat16 och kor om liveusb
<mrCham> om detta fungerar har ni raddat min helg
<Ezim> mrCham, np vännen. lycka till!
<ola8395> fat32 o dd har alltid funkat för mig iaf men jag misstror dig inte ezim
<mrCham> tack Ezim
<Ezim> ola8395, jaha, kör du dd? brukar vara lat. kör oftast unetbootin.
<Ezim> har hittills aldrig svikit mig. endast använt dd för testa en del linux distar som ej stödjer unetbootin bra.
<ola8395> unetbootin e inte 100% pålitligt har jag erfarit så när isos är hybrid vilket ubuntu numera e kör jag dd
<Ezim> ola8395, jepp, där har du en poäng.
<ola8395> fast kör man alltid senaste versionen av unetbootin så funkar den ju med typ alla diatros
<ola8395> så du har också en poäng
<mrCham> gah
<Ezim> ola8395, är du ny på kanalen eller är du en gammal medlem som börja skriva idag på mkt länge? :)
<ola8395> jag har vart här tidigare men inte på länge, du då? :)
<ola8395> jag ville bara se hur d gick för mrcham att få hjälp med sin dator
<Ezim> ola8395, hmm jag vet ej om jag klassas som ny/gammal irc-medlem. det får du fråga rävarna här :).
<ola8395> jag hänvisade honom hit
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du retro fortfarande eller kör du din vanliga dator
<ola8395> okej haha låter bra iaf :)
<Ezim> swecarp, han gömmer sig för mig.
<swecarp> Ezim,  han är väl rädd för att bli äggad
<Ezim> swecarp, haha måste vara det. :P
<Ezim> nejdå jag äggar inte vår allas kde guru.
<Ezim> :P
<phibxr> ola8395, unetbootin verkar lägga till någon meny på egen hand ibland.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kommer du att vara ute mer på irc nu eller
<Ezim> swecarp, kanske :) till juni.
<Ezim> fram till dess sporadisk.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nja . Jag ska lägga ett bu på en villa med massor av bra urtymme för servrar
<swecarp> ok bra kanske behöver lite hjälp så småning om
<ola8395> phibxr, blandannat d jag stör mig på
<itmannen> Funderar  på detta med webbhotel
<mrCham> meh
<swecarp> itmannen,  wow slår vad omm att du bygger en serverhall
<mrCham> jag kor via unetbootin nu, ska jag avbryta eller?
<mrCham> itmannen; binero
<Ezim> :) unetbootin äger.
<Ezim> latoxes liveusb skapare :).
<ola8395> unetbootin e okej för det mesta
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo jag har mina planer
<ola8395> men kan ställa till det
<Ezim> ola8395 då är du och vi andra här för hjälpa honom :).
<swecarp> ok itmannen  tala om hur det går kanske flyttar min hem sida till dig då
<ola8395> mrcham, har du installerat med wubi?
<mrCham> ja ola8395
<mrCham> gah, nu sager den att uttrymmet pa stickan ar slut. far man mindre med fat16 eller?
<Ezim> swecarp, har du hemsida?
<mrCham> det ar 1gb, och visar 698
<Ezim> mrCham, hur står usb sticka är det?
<mrCham> 1gb
<phibxr> Ezim, unetbootin fungerar fint för att skapa en bootbar windows 8 consumer preview-usb. \o/ (sen var själva systemet inte så mycket att hurra för, men jag har inte planerat att betala för windows 7 och vill inte köra olicensierade utgåvor)
<mrCham> 0,99mb i NTFS och Fat32
<Ezim> hmm mina är alla på 2 gb och större
<mrCham> gb*
<ola8395> mrcham, använd då dd för att dumpa ubuntu ison till din sticka
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har en som är om våra hundar
<mrCham> ola8395 det ar komplicerat
<lag^> Vad säger ni.. uppgradera till 12.04? bra skit?
<mrCham> da far du visa mig
<Ezim> phibxr, windows 8 ger mig kräkningar. :P
<ola8395> eller usb creator
<ola8395> gui :)
<phibxr> Ezim, låt bli med att trycka på windowsknappen så är det windows 7 utan startknapp. :P
<Ezim> lag^, kör kubuntu 12.04. bra shit.
<ola8395> enklast
<swecarp> lag^,  12.04 uppdatera
<lag^> Ezim: Jag tänkte mig Xubuntu. Jag hatar KDE :(
<lag^> swecarp: Äre så?
<Ezim> phibxr, jag har varit windows fri sedan några år.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har 2 mycket väl passande servermaskiner på lager. Men just nu har jag inte plats för dom
<phibxr> lag^, http://www.zdnet.co.uk/reviews/desktop-os/2012/04/26/ubuntu-1204-lts-precise-pangolin-40154970/
<mrCham> men vafa, skojar den eller.. den blir mindre och mindre efter varje fomatering lol
<mrCham> 694 nu
<Ezim> lag^, jag tyckte xubuntu 11.10 var bra. misstänker 12.04 av xubuntu kommer vara lika bra.
<ola8395> mrcham, öppna terminalen o skriv gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<phibxr> mrCham, har du någon slags non-rewritable engångssticka? :D
<mrCham> HAH 686 nu haha
<Ezim> vill man vara "säker" rekommenderar jag uppgradera när point release släpps om man tänker köra nyinstallation
<mrCham> det har ar bland det roligaste jag varit med om
<swecarp> lag^,   som ezim säger kubuntun är kanon mycke i den funkar så mycke bättre än tidigare
<lag^> Ezim: Fast att det är unity som följer med ubuntu skiter ju jag i. Jag kör ju XFCE.. (läste nån random minus-kommentar)
<lag^> oj, det skulle till phibxr .. inte till Ezim
<lag^> swecarp: Fast.. kubuntu är ju kde? Me don't likey :(
<Ezim> lag^, du vet att xubuntu finns va? :)
<Ezim> swecarp, lag^ är inte kde frälst :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  har märkt det
<lag^> Ezim: Ja. Jag vet.
<Ezim> swecarp, tur att det finns många DE välja mellan. :)
<lag^> Ezim: Därför jag kommenterade på phibxrs länk.. något om "cons" att det fortfarande är unity.. Vilket inte rör mig då jag kör xubuntu.
<Ezim> lag^, oki doki.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag kan säga en sak om 12.04 det är att muon funkar bra nu har inte haft några problem
<lag^> Jag vore ju ganska dum om jag itne kände till xubuntu, då jag själv kör det :P
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. har märkt det :).
<lag^> Vad är muon?
<Ezim> lag^, :P.
<Ezim> lag^, det är kubuntus och en del andra kde distars pakethanterare/programcentral
<lag^> Jaha
<lag^> got ot!
<lag^> it
<lag^> bleh. need food. hejdå
<mrCham> startar om i wubi nu, kommer in senare, syns sen kanske. puss kram
<Ezim> lag^, som synaptic/programcentral
<lag^> Ezim: yes, jag fattar.
<itmannen> Jag  kör både kubuntu och ubuntu. Men trivs bäst med ubuntu
<Ezim> lag^, lagar du?
<phibxr> lag^, hehe.
<lag^> Ezim: Den lagar sig själv..
<lag^> jag bara väntar
<swecarp> Ezim,  han laggar
<lag^> men tror det är klart nu
<Ezim> lag^, latmask.
<lag^> han?!
<lag^> dudes..
<lag^> Ezim: Inte latmask. Jag tycker bara inte om att laga mat.
 * phibxr lagar, tejpar och fixar lag^.
<lag^> Ameh. Var inte sån nu phibxr
<Ezim> lag^, med andra ord är du dålig kock. :)
<lag^> Jag är helt fixad!
<lag^> Ezim: Jag är en förjävla bra kock.. nrä jag vill :)
<lag^> Lagar hellre mat om nån äter med mig.
<lag^> Så nu äter jag bara för att stilla hungern.. Inte för att det är gott.
<Ezim> lag^, är du av kvinnliga könet? verkar vara trend bland tjejer/kvinnor att vara dåliga köket :(.
<lag^> Ezim: Säger ju att jag är bäst i köket! Damn you. Läs vad jag skriver :(
<lag^> Idag kände jag inte för att vara bäst :(
<itmannen> Ezim:  DÃ¥ har man valt fel kvinna
<madbear> lag^ har ju förfan en pizza uppkallad efter sig
<lag^> wat
<lag^> just det
<lag^> Linda special
<madbear> :D
<lag^> Den ni!
<madbear> SPEXAKT
<lag^> :(
<Ezim> lag^, :P jag ska vara snäll. idag orka jag inte laga mat.
<Ezim> lag^, jag åt matlåda :P.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Åt du frigolit ?
<Ezim> itmannen, haha. den var bra. nej så illa var det inte
<Ezim> ungsgrönsaker, fisk, klyftpotatis.
<swecarp> idag blev det mackaroner och stekt korv
<lag^> Ezim: Då har jag jobbat mer i köket än du. Jag har ju åtminstone hällt pastan i vattnet, och blandat såsen :(
<Ezim> swecarp, du slog till stort ser jag :P.
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> igår var det pannbiff med lök och kokt potatis
<itmannen> Ezim:  Varför lagar du mat själv. Finns kvinnor för detta ändamål
<Ezim> lag^, jag är student. jag försöker göra mycket mat när jag väl lagar. så det blir matlådor.
<Ezim> sedan tränar jag en hel del. :( behöver många matlådor.
<lag^> Ezim: Jag är också student.
<lag^> SÅATTEEH
<Ezim> itmannen, :) är ej gift ännu. snart hoppas man :P.
<Ezim> itmannen, hon gillar redan linux. så hon kommer bli kubuntu användare hon med. :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ok. Ja då förstår jag. Behöver du goda råd hur man är en riktig man så hör av dig
<lag^> wow..
<Ezim> itmannen, haha riktig man?
<swecarp> Ezim,  då är ni 2 här som tränar itmannen  tränar för sveriges starkaste man
<swecarp> han dar tredubblat sin muskelmassa på 2 dagar
<swecarp> :D
<itmannen> Ezim:  Precis
<Ezim> swecarp, haha itmannen brukar lyfta fjärrkontrollen. det är hans dagliga träning. :P
<itmannen> swecarp:  :D helt rätt
<Ezim> lag^, men om du gillar laga mat när du får sällskap.
<swecarp> itmannen,  blev det ett hårt träningspass idag eller
<Ezim> jag kommer förbi då.
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> swecarp, han slängde soporna.
<lag^> Ezim: Men jag har inget att laga, så du får handla!
<swecarp> Ezim,  han har ju et gym hemma
<Ezim> lag^, inga problem.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Kallt att gå ute nu med bar överkropp. Men jag vill visa mina enaståde resultat med överarmarna
<Ezim> swecarp, som hans fru använder :).
<lag^> Ezim: Awesome
<Ezim> lag^, du är väl inte vegetarian? inget fel vara det. så jag inte kommer med köttvaror :).
<lag^> nej, det är för mycket grönsaker som jag inte gillar
<Ezim> lag^, :) vi bestämmer någon dag som passar dig. jag kmr över.
<lag^> Ezim: Trodde du skulle komma nu? wtf dude..
<Ezim> då vill jag ha se vilken mästerkock du är. :)
<itmannen> Vad trevligt med roliga och positiva personer i kanalen
<Ezim> lag^, :) är inte hungrig nu. äter sällan efter 19:00.
<lag^> Ezim: Meh. Jag måste alltså vara hungrig när du är hungrig?
<mrcham> inne på Wubi nu
<Ezim> swecarp, du vet väl att itmannen fru sysslar med kampsport? :)
<Ezim> itmannen sägs vara toffel :P
<swecarp> nej det viste jag inte
<Ezim> lag^, var bor du fröken/herr lag^?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Glöm det omgående
<Ezim> swecarp, nu vet du :P.
<lag^> Ezim: Jag är fortfarande ingen han! Jag bor i stockholm.
<Ezim> lag^, bra jag åker till sthlm på söndag :).
<lag^> Ezim: Haha
<Ezim> tar med mig mat till oss. :P
<itmannen> lag^:  Du får ursäkta dom. vissa är trögfattade :)
<lag^> Jaha, du litar inte på att jag kan köket?
<Ezim> lag^, okej då handlar jag :) när du hämtar upp mig från t centralen. :P
<lag^> Ezim: Du gör för många glada smileysar.. det här börjar bli lite läskigt.
<Ezim> lag^, :) jag är en glad typ.
<Ezim> haha.
<Ezim> lag^, tyvärr så åker jag till sthlm för träffa familjemedlem. annars hade jag lagat mat åt dig.
<mrcham> kan man flytta dockan i Ubuntu så de hamnar längst ner som OSX :P
<Ezim> då jag inte litar på dina kökskonster
<Ezim> mrcham, nej. det går tyvärr inte.
<mrcham> :(
<lag^> mrcham: inte unity tror jag. Men du kan lägga dit en annan
<lag^> vad dom nu heter.. finns ett gäng att välja på
<lag^> Ezim: Äre så?
<Ezim> mrcham, finns docky och massa andra dockor som du kan köra. sedan är det bara ha unity dockan på hide hela tiden.
<mrcham> lag^: som substitut eller är unity kvar också
<Ezim> lag^, jepp. :)
<lag^> Ezim: jag använde unity i typ en dag.. som jag minns kunde man inte göra mycket med den dockan som finns. Men den borde gå att "gömma"
<Ezim> lag^, det ska gå gömma den. jag kör själv kde. så jag har dålig koll.
<Nafallo> den går att gömma
<lag^> That's what I said!
<mrcham> tar den resurser även om den göms är ju nästa fråga
<Ezim> lag^, vad hade du tänkt laga när vi väl ses? :)
<Nafallo> klart den gör...
<Nafallo> mmmm
<lag^> Ezim: nä, jag ångrar mig. Jag vill inte laga mat till dig :(
<Nafallo> spanska matsaker.
<Nafallo> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnom(nomx10)
<Ezim> mrcham, om du gillar dockor kanske xubuntu är bättre bygga vidare på.
<Ezim> eller lubuntu.
<Ezim> ubuntu är inte så lättviktad mer när gtk3/gnome3 kom till
<Ezim> lag^, taskmört.
<lag^> Ezim: Jag är så snäll!
<lag^> Men är du?
<Ezim> lag^, snällare får du leta efter. :)
<mrcham> asså?
<mrcham> men jag gillar unity dock
<Ezim> mrcham, kör då unity :).
<lag^> Kör på unity då :)
<mrcham> :)
<mrcham> haha ja
<mrcham> bara undrade om man kunde flytta
<Haffe> SÃ¥ vad tror ni.
<lag^> Ezim: tror dig inte! :o
<Nafallo> flytta?
<mrcham> :P
<Haffe> Är jorden på väg mot sin undergång?
<Ezim> lag^, pss. du kan inte bevisa motsatsen :).
<Nafallo> Haffe: nu nar du dok upp... ja?
<Ezim> Haffe, om gud vill så. :P
<Haffe> Nafallo: Skulle jorden vara mindre på väg mot sin undergång ifall jag var någon annanstans?
<lag^> Ezim: Snart börjas det gnälla om att vi chattar om orelaterade saker, så jag ska nog ta och plugga vidare tror jag.
<Nafallo> Ezim: oy! ingen religion har tack... jag har tagit helg.
<Nafallo> Haffe: potentially (ingen aning om hur man oversatter det, sorry)
<lag^> Nafallo: Tagit helg från kyrkan? :D
<Ezim> lag^, gör så. får du verkligen gjort något så här sent (plugg)?
<Haffe> Är det en bra idé att hålla katt i ettrumslägenhet?
<Nafallo> lag^: tagit helg fran att agera gud, ja :-)
<Nafallo> Haffe: nej
<Ezim> Nafallo, :) det var skämt.
<phibxr> Haffe, klart en bättre idé än att hålla ettrumslägenhet i en katt dock.
<Haffe> phibxr: :)
<lag^> Ezim: Jag vet inte hur jag ska tolka det där riktigt :o
<lag^> Nafallo: Haha!
<Ezim> lag^, jag tror inte man pluggar effektivt så sent. det brukar sällan vara lärorikt. oftast kan så sent vara bra om man ska rep. något gammalt.
<Ezim> något nytt lär du ej ändå inte lära dig lag^ :).
<phibxr> "Der kan godt gå længere end et par minuter før nogen svarer" står det i topic på #ubuntu-dk. På en veckas inloggning har jag sett tre frågor och ett halvt svar, blandat med en massa login- och quitnotiser. :D
<phibxr> Vi har lite mer aktivitet här.
<lag^> Ezim: DU kanske inte pluggar effektivt när det är sent. Min dag börjar ju förfan nu :)
<Ezim> phibxr, danskar är lata med andra :).
<mrcham> för mycket öl
<Ezim> lag^, du pluggar IT va? ni nördar har vänt på dygnet :P.
<Nafallo> de ar lata med andra smileysar? :-)
<lag^> Ezim: Jag har ju pluggat fram till nu.. tills jag frågade er om 12.04.. Och jag pluggar bäst nattetid.
<Ezim> mrcham, usch. vad är öl?
<spacebug-> brukar det va invite i #ubuntu+1 direkt efter en release eller har nån bara gjort nått klantigt?
<Nafallo> Ezim: liquidated bread.
<lag^> Ezim: Jag tycker inte om att du generaliserar :( Ingen i min klass har vänt på dygnet som jag. De tycker jag är GALEN som är vaken nätter och sover dagtid. Så.. din teori stämmer ju in på typ.. 1 person av 40
<itmannen> Till mångas besvikelse så ska jag nu kräla mot den färdigställda sovplatsen
<Nafallo> spacebug-: tror det brukar vara forward till #ubuntu
<Ezim> Nafallo, jaså. jag visste inte :).
<Nafallo> itmannen: woho \o/!!!
<Ezim> lag^, jaja, ni IT-studenter är allmänt knepiga :P.
<Ezim> itmannen, nej. du kommer vara saknad farbror itmannen.
<lag^> Ezim: Tycker du kan va knepig :(
<Nafallo> lag^: de ar inte riktiga nordar.
<Haffe> Är inte lag^ maskinare?
<Ezim> sovgott. snarka inte så frugan örfilar dig när du väl sover.
<lag^> Nafallo: wat
<itmannen> Så mao godnatt kära vänner
<lag^> Nafallo: vad har hänt med dina åäö?
<lag^> Haffe: Jag är ingen maskinare :o
<Nafallo> lag^: jag flyttade
<lag^> Nafallo: Jaha
<lag^> till usa?
<lag^> :<
<Haffe> Danmark?
<Nafallo> lag^: jag har de fortfarande sparade i min sv_SE...
<lag^> Nafallo: Plocka fram dom då :)
<Ezim> han bor väl i england dvs Nafallo?
<lag^> Hade jag vetat hade jag inte frågat!
<Nafallo> lag^: nej tack. den layouten suger hart...
<lag^> hart :D
<Nafallo> hårt
<lag^> Jag förstod
<lag^> vilket ord du ville skriva
<lag^> För jag är smart! :(
<Nafallo> mjo. forstar hur det kan vara en borda for dig.
<mrcham> (usb-creator-gtk:9464): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.SA71CW': No such file or directory
<lag^> Nafallo: Ingen börda.
<mrcham> (usb-creator-gtk:9464): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<lag^> Det var bara en simpel fråga. Var de hade tagit vägen.
<Nafallo> lag^: joda... jag ar i samma bat.
<phibxr> spacebug-, det är alltid invite only första tiden efter en release.
<Nafallo> phibxr: ehrm. jag har hort att det brukar vara en forward till #ubuntu...
<phibxr> Nafallo, de ägnar tiden efter en release åt att dela högst tvivelaktigt bildmaterial med varandra och dricka öl i #ubuntu+1.
<Nafallo> oh?
<phibxr> Nafallo, och när de har fått upp ångan på riktigt så öppnar de kanalen och börjar koda.
<Nafallo> osaker pa om opparna for #ubuntu+1 ar kodare...
<spacebug-> phibxr: ok
<phibxr> Nafallo, okej, de fortsätter med att dela tvivelaktigt bildmaterial och dricka öl. men de öppnar kanalen!
<Nafallo> phibxr: lol. some of them are.
<Nafallo> phibxr: definately not all
<Ezim> verkar vara många positiva ubuntu 12.04 omdömen.
<Nafallo> det ar det val alltid nar det galler ubuntu?
<Ezim> Nafallo, nja, kan inte säga samma sak om ubuntu 11.04.
<Ezim> 11.10 fick delad omdöme
<arand> Antar att folk har vant sig vid Unity ;)
<spacebug-> var skriver folk omdömmen menar ni?
<Ezim> arand, kan vara det. av review jag läst så tycker flesta att det nu är både stabilare.
<Ezim> snabbare
<Nafallo> spacebug-: Internet
<spacebug-> Nafallo: ah där.. hört om det där stället :)
<Ezim> även lite mer möjligheter konfig.
<phibxr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ
<phibxr> Om ingen har länkat den än.
<phibxr> Livestream med Ubuntufolk.
<realubot> Yo!
<phibxr> Ey, mannen.
<phibxr> o.O
<Ezim> phibxr, thx. intressant.
<realubot> Nafallo: Musen fungerar inte under installationen på min netbook och inställningarna för auto-hide av Launchern fungerar inte i Unity 2d.
<phibxr> Ezim, yes, du kan ställa frågor på facebook och google+. :)
<realubot> Nafallo: Kasst, säger jag.
<Ezim> phibxr, har inte facebook eller google+
<realubot> Jag funderar starkt på att gå över till Fluxbox. Är det någon utveckling på det eller är det out of date?
<phibxr> Ezim, de accepterar nog röksignaler också. don't panic!
<madbear> realubot: dä ä bra skit
<madbear> kör det på mina laptops
<madbear> slackware + flux e typ 50mb ram
 * spacebug- körde slackware i många år.. dock med KDE
<mrcham> Ezim: nu funkar inte ens TeamViewer att installera i Wuzi
<mrcham> kommer välta saker här snart
<Ezim> mrcham, mycket mysko. fungerar ubuntu?
<mrcham> jag kör via Wubi* och det fungerar fint tror jag
<mrcham> failed to remove essentials system package
<mrcham> package base-files cannot be removed
<mrcham> varför vill teamviewer ta bort den :(
<Ezim> mrcham, brb.
<realubot> madbear: Ok. Det låter bra.
<Nafallo> realubot: hur ar det mitt problem?
<realubot> Det får bli ett slut på Unity-tramset.
<Ezim> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx  ---- mrcham
<realubot> Nafallo: Du är insyltad i Canonical.
<Ezim> tanka ner deb filen som motsvarar 32/64-bits
<Ezim> beroende vilken du använt
<mrcham> Ezim; det är därifrån jag tankat den. den ööpnas via ubuntu software center
<Nafallo> realubot: inte langre
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<Ezim> realubot, det finns faktiskt många där ute som föredrar unity shell framför hur gnome 2 var
<Ezim> sedan vad ska ubuntu göra när gnome3/gtk3 kom?
<Ezim> mrcham, installera gdebi.
<mrcham> Ezim: tack, ska testa
<mrcham> kör en dist-upgrade nu
<mrcham> 23:52 < Ezim> mrcham, installera gdebi.
<Ezim> mrcham, :) exakt.
<Ezim> sorry kollar på phibxr youtube länk.
<mrcham> np mate ^^
<Ezim> :( verkar som canonical folket är överviktiga
<mrcham> vad var kommadot för att installera deb?
<Ezim> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Ezim> mrcham, skapa en teamviewer mapp
<mrcham> tack
<mrcham> :)
<Ezim> ställ dig i mappen och skriv det kommandot (kopiera/klistra in)
<mrcham> äh det funkar inte
<mrcham> massa error
<Ezim> haha rolig diskussion
<Ezim> phibxr, följer du diskussionen?
<Ezim> mrcham, fungerar här. om det är till någon tröst :).
<mrcham> haha
<Ezim> mrcham, men jag kör ju 11.10. jag föredrar hoppa på när point release släpps.
<mrcham> jag har aldrig fått linux att fungera felfritt ifall någon här undrar, sedan 2001
<Ezim> så jag väntar på 12.04.1
<phibxr> Ezim, såklart. följer både videon, facebook och google+.
<Ezim> mrcham, här har det fungerat out of the box.
<Ezim> phibxr, dom är roliga :).
<mrcham> Ezim; nice, så brukade jag köra med OSX :P aldrig 10.5 utan 10.5.1
<Ezim> mrcham, :) så borde du göra med buntu
<Ezim> vänta alltid några veckor/månad
<Ezim> då blir det tråkigt stabilt och massa onödiga buggar fixade
<mrcham> jo..
<Ezim> :P
<mrcham> kör du enbart ubuntu?
<Ezim> mrcham, yes. dock kör jag dess kde variant. kubuntu. :)
<mrcham> ah, jag är kär i KDE
<mrcham> men är interfacet fortfarande lika attraktivt som första gången man såg det?
<Ezim> mrcham, bästa som hänt mänskligheten :P (skämt). den är dock väldigt bra nu och stabil.
<mrcham> kan tänka mig
<Ezim> mrcham, när körde du kde dist senast?
<mrcham> 3 år sen kanske
<Ezim> hmm blir det kde 3 då?
<mrcham> ja
<Ezim> kde 3 och kde 4 har det hänt mycket
<Ezim> övergången gick ej smärtfritt
<mrcham> Cassandra eller vad det hette
<Ezim> kde fick mycket skit för det
<mrcham> asså?
<Ezim> dock för mig har kde 4.6 serien och framåt varit kanon
<Ezim> förr var jag gnome 2 frälst
<mrcham> lol
<Ezim> nu saknar jag inte gnome 2
<mrcham> är 4.8 ute?
<Ezim> mrcham, jepp. jag kör kde 4.8.2
<mrcham> nice
<mrcham> det är så jävla vackert
<mrcham> jag hoppas ni som använder det regelbundet fortfarande minns det
<mrcham> så ni inte van er vid det
<mrcham> vant*
<Ezim> mrcham, jag blir obekväm när jag ej använder min burk :(
<mrcham> lol
<Ezim> mrcham, testa gärna kubuntu 12.04 när du har tid.
<mrcham> jag har tid nu
<mrcham> ;)
<Ezim> sedan har kubuntu otrolig vänlig community
<mrcham> det är alla andra dagar jag inte har det
<Ezim> gillar deras team
<mrcham> ingen unity i kubuntu?
<Ezim> precis som lubuntu
<Ezim> mrcham, nee ingen unity i kubuntu :).
<Ezim> väldigt lite gtk
<mrcham> aight
<mrcham> tankar det nu
<mrcham> vem vet, kanske har bättre tur
<Ezim> mrcham, :( du kommer bli beroende.
<mrcham> helt okej :D
<Ezim> mrcham, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=450678#p450678
<Ezim> skrivit lite om kubuntu här
<mrcham> haha, älskar ditt nick
<mrcham> jag regga mig på det forumet igår
<mrcham> och skrev mitt problem
<mrcham> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=56267
<mrcham> hm.. kubuntu nerladdning går inte snabbt
<realubot> mrcham: Testat att starta med parametrarna noapic och noacpi?
<mrcham> realubot: inte testat. formaterat stickan nu, får testa det så fort jag testar igen
<mrcham> haha
<mrcham> så fort jag installerar*
<realubot> mrcham: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<realubot> mrcham: Du kanske skulle testa att skapa ett bootbart minne med Unetbootin eller Ubuntus Startup Disk Creator istället?
<realubot> Felet kanske ligger i att du har använt LiLi?
<realubot> Jag har aldrig hört talas om LiLi.
<mrcham> realubot: testade startup disk creator, men fick massa fel nyss...
<mrcham> känns som att hela os'et är instabilt när jag kör via wubi
<realubot> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<mrcham> realubot: det är det som är LiLi
<mrcham> LInuxLIve
<Ezim> mrcham, du kör väl inte opensolaris :)?
<Ezim> opensolaris är sedan väl inte linux? :)
<mrcham> nej, vet inte varför det står så
<mrcham> :P
<mrcham> va ska det vara för partition table på usb stickan
<mrcham> GUID Partition Table
<mrcham> ?
<Ezim> mrcham, gillar din nicknamne på forumet med.
<mrcham> tack Ezim :)
<Ezim> mrcham, använder du gparted?
<mrcham> startup disk creator
<mrcham> oh
<Ezim> mrcham, :) svarar ej riktigt på min fråga.
<mrcham> nej
<mrcham> det gör jag inte
<Ezim> mrcham, gparted är bra för skapa bootbara stickor.
<Ezim> :)
<mrcham> :)
<realubot> mrcham: I Ubuntu så stoppar du bara i stickan i porten, kollar enhetsbeteckningen i /dev/sd* och kör sedan: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<Ezim> synnerligen om du tänker formatera eller ändra filformat på usb-stickan
<realubot> Därefter startar du Unetbootin och väljer att skapa ett bootbart USB m.h.a. iso-alternativet.
<realubot> mrcham: Hur ändrar du bootparametrar när du får upp Grub-menyn i LiLi då?
<mrcham> e knappen
<Ezim> mrcham, länken jag direktlänka står om hur man skapar bootbar liveusb.
<realubot> Det är inte såkert att boot-parametrarna fungerar som vanligt där?
<realubot> mrcham: Ok, det låter ju som vanligt då.
<mrcham> kan du pm'a den ezim så är du snäll, händer att scrollen dödar vital info
<Ezim> mrcham, done.
<mrcham> tack
<mrcham> :)
<mrcham> ASODJASFJASF
<realubot> mrcham: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mrcham> inget går att installera via apt-get längre
<realubot> Jag hade testat Unetbootin istället för att utesluta att det inte är något knas med LiLi.
<mrcham> testar det :)
<mrcham> nu funkar apt-get igen :)
<mrcham> -f install ftw
<Ezim> hmm phibxr intressant wayland diskussion
<Ezim> verkar som dual-screen fortfarande är bättre med kubuntu/kde än ubuntu/unity
<Ezim> mrcham, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ  .. de kommer diskutera nvidia optimus :).
<Ezim> kanske tilltalar dig?
<mrcham> möjligtvis, jag är dock väldigt grön när det kommer tll Linux
<mrcham> kanske inte hänger med på något
<mrcham> startar om datorn nu med stickan gjord i unetbootin
<Ezim> mrcham, det är ubuntu utvecklarna som diskuterar :)
<Ezim> högsta hönsen:P
<mrcham> oh nice
<mrcham> är det en tös nere till vnster
<mrcham> vänster*
<Ezim> mrcham, jepp.
<mrcham> :
<mrcham> :) reboot
<mrcham> brb
<Ezim> Nafallo, har du träffat dessa personligheter?
<Nafallo> ?
<Ezim> Nafallo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ
<Ezim> typisk mrcham nu diskuterar de nvidia optimus :).
<Nafallo> 400
<mrcham> *suck*
<mrcham> no operation system found on media
<mrcham> operating*
<spacebug-> mrcham: vad är du på för os nu?
<mrcham> ubuntu 12.04 via wubi
<spacebug-> aha wubi
<Ezim> mrcham, jag har dålig koll på wubi.
<Ezim> Nafallo, 400?
<mrcham> jag har nog sämre koll än dig vännen :)
<Ezim> mrcham, aldrig använt wubi.
<Ezim> så du har nog bättre koll
<Nafallo> yeah
<Ezim> Nafallo, :) du är obegriplig nu.
<Nafallo> nah. http error code
<Nafallo> on that link
<Ezim> Nafallo, försök igen då :).
<Nafallo> nej tack
<Ezim> Live Ubuntu 12.04 Listening Party (Live Q&A)
<mrcham> om jag får detta att fungera ska jag bjuda alla här inne som bor i gbg på en bulle och kaffe
<Ezim> mrcham, haha. nice. ne nu ska jag lägga mig.
<Ezim> må väl alla glada
<mrcham> detsamma, sov gott
<mrcham> khosh bashi
<mrcham> brb
<realubot> Sover ni?
<spacebug-> näää
<salmiak> sova? hur gör man då?
<spacebug-> nyinstallerat 12.04 på desktopburken, uppgraderat servern, nyinstallerat på laptopen. Nu är det bara eeeboxen kvar. Ska jag ta det nu inatt oxå tro eller vänta till senare..hum
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-28
<realubot> Var köper man trissor?
<realubot> Ni vet sådana där hjul som man monterar för linor.
<spacebug-> realubot: lite varstans, tex en välsorterad järnaffär eller kanske att jula har, eller så
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag har kollat lite på nätet nu. Det var inte så svårt att hitta. Butiker som säljer båtar verkar ha en fetish för trissor.
<spacebug-> hehe
<itmannen> Ännu en dag i livets uppförsbacke har tagit sin början.
<defektz> morrn morrn
<Haffe> Morgon morgon.
<defektz> mottagningen nästa
<Dynamite> vild kväll igår?
<itmannen> Uppdrag nr 2 idag. Installera Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i en stationär
<itmannen> Sen lär jag väl bli nedringd med frågor. men det gör inget
<Dynamite> server edition?
<itmannen> Nä en vanligt till en "kund"
<Dynamite> åh, stackars kund
<itmannen> ?
<Dynamite> unity
<itmannen> Det fixar jag lätt
<itmannen> Cairo-dock
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> Philip5,  kör du fortfarande retro dator eller
<Philip5> ja men inte så reto som i veckan :)
<Philip5> jag tog ju typ 6 steg bak och nu 3 steg fram
<swecarp> bara bra här datorn klar för att göra en clean instalation
<Philip5> har nu nyare grejer än du har igen men inte så nya som de som ligger på lagning
<swecarp> ok lite bättre maskin då än p3an
<Philip5> coolt, så du är kubuntu 12.04 final all-in nu?
<Philip5> kör en intel core 2 duo nu på 2.6 ghz
<swecarp> skall instalera senare i dag tror jag
<Philip5> jag ligger efter med en massa datagrejer som jag måste fixa först innan jag upgraderar
<swecarp> ok vad jobbigt
<Philip5> har ju långhelg nu så jag hoppas kunna komma ikapp lite och även hinna med lite valborgsfirande
<swecarp> Philip5,  går det att fixa så att home kattaloge ligger på en annan part än där os ligger under insstalationen
<Philip5> swecarp: så vad har hänt här då i veckan när jag mest varit frånvarande?
<Philip5> ja
<swecarp> inte mycke itmannen  har retats lite som vanligt
<Philip5> du kan ha home vart du vill
<swecarp> bra
<Philip5> annan disk, även på annan dator över nätverket
<swecarp> skall flytta om lite så jag har os på min lilla hd
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> home är "bara" en monteringspunkt som du pekar på
<swecarp> får börja att köra geparted på maskinen  sedan blir det install
<Philip5> du kan ju partitionera under installationen annars när du väl flyttat data innan
<Philip5> parted är ju ett val att köra under installation
<swecarp> jag vill formatera hela burken så jag börjar på en helt clean instalation
<swecarp> ser du några för ändringar för dina ppa med 12.04
<_Trullo> juli kan jag uppgradera först
<swecarp> _Trullo,  varför
<_Trullo> då kommer lts versionen som 10.04.4 kan uppgraderas till
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> Hm. har jag retats ? Näää
<itmannen> Det är skillnad på att retas och leverera visdom :)
<itmannen> Att uppgradera direkt från 10.04 till 12.04 anser jag inte vara en bra åtgärd
<itmannen> Det är som att tigga efter problem
<itmannen> Men men. man gör som man själv vill såklart
 * itmannen väntar otåligt att att solen ska komma till balkongen
<itmannen> Jag har drivit upp plantor inne som jag vill avhärda ute
<einand> när det gäller ubuntu är all upgradering som att tigga efter problem
<itmannen> Fel
<einand> jo
<itmannen> Ok. Är det då bara jag som i stort sett inte råkat ut för något allvarligt sen jag började från alpha1
<einand> verkar som det
<itmannen> Struntprat
<Nafallo> einand: SBT?
<itmannen> Sen tycker jag det är dålig stil att sprida felaktig info här om ubuntu
<Nafallo> dessutom har jag uppgraderat en hel del servrar mellan LTSer utan problem.
<itmannen> Mina går otroligt bra. Och jag är ingen expert
<Nafallo> bade 8.04 till 10.04 och 10.04 till 12.04
<Nafallo> hade problem med mailservern, men det var mest pga egen konfiguration och dovecot gick fran 1.2 till 2.0, och har andrat syntax.
<Nafallo> sa var tvungen att skriva om massa konfigs.
<einand> tja, inte gjort det själv, men efter hängt i denna kanalen i åtskilla år nu. Så har man lärt sig att det är ett kraftigt återkommande problem
<Nafallo> som vad?
<einand> att det skiter sig
<Nafallo> som vad?
<einand> xorg som inte startar, system som inte startar
<einand> drivrutiner som inte fungerar
<einand> tja, allt möjligt
<Nafallo> jag har inte sett nagot av allt det pa aratal.
<einand> då får du börja vara mer aktiv i kanalen
<Nafallo> jag menade sjalv.
<Nafallo> det enda pa min netbook har varit nar jag lekt lite for hart med experimentella saker :-P
<Nafallo> anyway.
<Nafallo> folk gor konstiga saker.
<Nafallo> jag haller mig till ubuntu-desktop, mer eller mindre + nagra fa extra program.
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> lite bakis...
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle ga upp och ta en dusch
<itmannen> Jag fattar inte vad win-anhängare ska vara här och sprida ogrundade fakta om ubuntu för. Håll er till era egna kanaler istället
<Nafallo> jag ar forresten win7-anvandare nu :-(
<Nafallo> tvungen att kora det pa jobb.
<itmannen> Jisses. Och du ska vara admin här !
<itmannen> Inte alls bra
<Nafallo> jag har tillrackligt mycket ubuntu privat for att vara admin har, ja.
<coobra> heh
<Nafallo> ~10 installationer eller sa.
<itmannen> Ok
<coobra> bara för man är admin i en irckanal betyer itne det att man måste vara ett profs... :p
<Nafallo> coobra: finns i det har fallet ar jag ju det ;-)
<itmannen> Vi pratar om denna kanal. Inte irc som sådant
<Nafallo> dessutom har jag ansvar for debian-burkarna pa jobb... och jag borjade i tisdags!!
<Nafallo> o_O
<coobra> Nafallo: men du jag vet du är AWESOME :D men tycker man inte ska behöva "något" för att vara admin endå :D
<coobra> Nafallo: vart ?
<Nafallo> coobra: netsumo
<coobra> Nafallo: tungt :p
<Nafallo> nytt projekt jag maste borja titta pa om en manad eller sa ar en DDOS mitigation :-P
<einand> vem är win anhängare här itmannen ?
<Nafallo> manuell losning, men kommer fortfarande bli intressant att se hur automatiskt jag kan fixa det :-P
<Nafallo> etc
<itmannen> Du och ett gäng till
<Nafallo> de ar villiga att kasta hardvara pa det iaf :-)
<einand> varför tror du att jag är win anhängare?
<itmannen> Därför att du höjt win till skyarna ett antal gånger här
<einand> De gånger windows fungerar bra, så försvarar jag det. Likaväl som både BSD och Linux när det fungerar bra
<Nafallo> win har moln nu... sjalvklart ar de i skyarna.
<einand> Av de 18 installationer jag har, så kör jag Windows på 1 maskin (två om man räknar min tjejs laptop)
<einand> men nu skall jag med bussen, så ses
<hplc> morrn
<swecarp> morn hplc
<Philip5> swecarp: vad menar du med ändringar för 12.04 för min ppa?
<Philip5> jag kommer som tidigare uppdatera paket som är nyare uppströms till 12.04 som jag använder eller på request
<swecarp> Philip5,  om du behöver bygga om mycket
<Philip5> vet jag inte än
<Philip5> märker jag när jag kör in 12.04 :)
<swecarp> ok hoppas att du inte behöver göra allt för stora ändringar så dina exelenta ppan går att ladda ner
<swecarp> innom en snar framtid
<hplc> jag har inte provat alternate install och jag undrar om den är sån att man själv kan markera vilka paket man vill ha installerade
<Philip5> hplc: nej
<Philip5> hplc: inte som debbians installer om du tänker som den
<hplc> jag har ett skumt problem, jag använder ju telia kontant mobilsurf med dongel nu, men om jag stoppar i nätverkskabeln för att nå FreeNAS, så dör internetuppkopplingen via dongeln, ska man inte kunna använda mobilt bredband och trådat nätverk samtidigt?
<spacebug-> det ska väl gå dock kan ju default routen bara vara mot en
<hplc> mm så vad väljer jag i mneyn? "link local only" eller "shared to other computers"?
<Nafallo> spacebug-: mja... du vill ha flera default routes med olika metrics med flera uppkopplingar :-)
<Nafallo> ...nar du har flera uppkopplingar.
<spacebug-> Nafallo: du menar om de ligger på samma nät?
<spacebug-> har du ett lokalt nät och en mot internet så har du väl bara en default route? eller tänker jag fel
<Nafallo> spacebug-: nej.
<Nafallo> spacebug-: ah. jag trodde ni pratade om redundanta uppkopplingar till ISPs mer...
<hplc> 1. min internet access via bredband är nere för att hyresvärden råkade säga upp det av misstag
<hplc> 2. jag har kvar mitt egna  hemma-LAN
<spacebug-> jag vet inte riktigt vad vi pratar om hehe jag antog en sak hplc kanske menar en annan ;)
<hplc> 3. jag använder nu internet via en dator i mitt LAN via en USB dongel
<hplc> 4. aktiverar jag trådat på denna dator dör internet, kanske som en följd av felaktig default GW
<spacebug-> kan kanske va så att network manager ändrar default route till trådade nätverket när du aktiverar det efter donglen.. har dålig kolla på hur network manager funkar
<spacebug-> själklart ska du kunna ha både ett lokalt nätverk och en dongle att surfa ut på
<hplc> spacebug: ja det är mycket trolig orsak, men jag vet inte hur jag ska ställa in min trådade anslutning, link-local?, share to other computers?, manuell?
<Nafallo> hplc: den lar byta GW, ja... tradat ar prioriterat over 3g...
<realubot> Yo!
<Nafallo> josses.
<Nafallo> inte latt att ata yoghurt med skagg...
<lag^> raka av!!
 * lag^ hämtar rakhyveln
<Nafallo> yoghurten?
<lag^> skägget!
<lag^> :(
<hplc> Nafallo: tack, det där var viktig information :)  trådad ethernet har alltså prio över PPPOE
<hplc> realubot: hej :)
<Nafallo> hplc: over mobilt bredband...
<Nafallo> inte pppoe per se...
<realubot> hplc: Hej hej.
<Nafallo> realubot: vad gor du?
<hplc> my bad, antog att mobilt bredband gick över PPPOE
<Nafallo> realubot: vaknade just?
<realubot> Nafallo: Japp.
<Nafallo> hplc: troligen, men pppoe kan anvandas lite varstans, sa att kolla efter det vore inte sarskilt intelligent :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag har ju varit uppe hela natten.
<Nafallo> realubot: varfor det?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag äter frukost. :)
<Nafallo> mjo
<Nafallo> jag at brunch.
<Nafallo> microlunch och ett par yoghurts.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag har vänt på dygnet så jag var uppe och kollade lite grejer på nätet.
<Nafallo> nu vill jag ha ben & jerrys tror jag...
<Nafallo> forbannade glass att vara omnomnom
<hplc> Nafallo: detta är antagligen en dum fråga men jag måste fråga, ska jag sätta trådade NIC default GW till dongels tilldelade IP address eller till den GW som dongeln uppger att den använder?
<Nafallo> inget. du har inte en default gw per enhet. du har en default gw per maskin.
<Nafallo> om du vill komma at Internet via dongeln, har du redan svaret ;-)
<Nafallo> jag har aldrig slangt upp en sadan setup via network-manager, sa kan inte hjalpa dig dar :-)
<Nafallo> realubot: glass?
<realubot> Nafallo: Du får vänja dig av med dina dyra vanor (bej & jerrys) nu när du inte längre har jobb. ben & jerrys -> euroshoper.
<realubot> Nafallo: Nej, det blir mackor till frukost. Och så lyxar jag till det med ett glas möjlk.
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm.. 1) ben & jerrys ar inte dyrt jamfort med annan glass som ar tillrackligt bra for mig. 2) jag har jobb :-P
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad jobbar du med nu då?
<Nafallo> allt!
<hplc> Nafallo: du har redan hjälpt mig, det var värdefullt det du redan sagt
<Nafallo> min titel ar network engineer, men jag ar sysadmin och avancerat datacenters arbete ocksa :-)
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Där ser man.
<Nafallo> efter min forsta vecka har jag bara rort vara ciscos tva ganger, och det var for att slanga in saker sa att mina debian burkar skulle fungera :-P
<Nafallo> sa hittils ar jag mer sysadmin
<realubot> Vad är det för typ av företag du jobbar åt?
<Nafallo> www.netsumo.com
<realubot> Nafallo: Det verkar vara ett ganska litet företag?
<realubot> Liten men naggande god?
<Nafallo> realubot: beror pa vad man jamfor med.
<realubot> Canonical.
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> jag vill inte jamfora med Canonical :-P
<Nafallo> inte samma marknad ens
<Nafallo> daremot skulle det vara bra for Canonical att bli kunder hos oss ;-)
<realubot> Hur fick du jobbet då? Blev du headhuntad?
<Nafallo> jag kanner agaren
<Nafallo> sen har jag haft en server i ett av deras rack de senaste fem aren eller sa... :-)
<Nafallo> de flyttade just ner till London i samma veva som jag bestamde mig for att jobba nagon annanstans.
<realubot> Ok. Det låter ju passande.
<realubot> N blir det kaffe!
<realubot> *Nu
<Nafallo> jag ater glass :-)
<hplc> jag som köpte 5L vaniljglass att ha ikväll.........Nafallo har dåligt inflytande, jag har redan börjat på den :s
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> om jag koper 4 flaskor vin far jag 20% rabatt...
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> "Early Learning Centre: Talking Bear"
<Nafallo> alltsa... bjornar pratar inte!!
<spacebug-> ;)
<jenny> Tror jag har fått ett litet problem... uppgraderar till ubuntu 12.04, uppgraderingen stannade vid nerladdning av adobe-flashplugin...kommer inte vidare nu :(
<hplc> det gör inte äpplen heller, men appletalk fanns i alla fall :D
<realubot> jenny: Testat att installera om?
<Nafallo> men det pratar ju...
<realubot> jenny: Säker på att du har åtkomst till Internet?
<Nafallo> realubot: lol!
<realubot> Nafallo: lol?
<Nafallo> realubot: hon ar ju pa IRC...
<Nafallo> *hint*
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag vet väl inte att hon är här med datorn som krånglar.
<realubot> jenny: Jag ser nu att fu har lyckats installera systemet. Då ska du knappast installera om allt. Jag trodde det hängde sig UNDER installationen.
<jenny> jag gjorde uppgraderingen på  datorer innan...för att vara "säker" att det skulle gå bra...nu vart det huvuddatorn det sket sig på...får inte ens upp filhanteraren för att göra backup för en fresh install :(
<realubot> Men du skrev ju uppgradering.
<jenny> under uppgradering
<jenny> sitter på den datorn nu
<jenny> vågar inte starta om nu typ
<realubot> jenny: Testa att starta filhanteraren från Terminalen då: nautilus
<realubot> Kör det kommandot i Terminalen.
<realubot> jenny: Vad händer då?
<jenny> m...provade...men icke
<realubot> jenny: Får du något felmeddelande då när du kör nautilus i Terminalen?
<jenny> Could not register the application: Metoden "DescribeAll" returnerade typen "(a(savbav))", men förväntade "(a{s(bgav)})"
<realubot> jenny: Du kan ju alltid säkerhetskopiera från Terminalen.
<jenny> mmm..men har inte riktigt koll på vart allt ligger...attans vad jag ställt till det nu :(
<realubot> jenny: Testa att ominstallera Nautilus?: sudo apt-get remove --purge nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus
<jenny> hur avslutar jag uppgraderingen?
<jenny> hmm...går tydligen att backa...
<realubot> jenny: Så uppgraderingen håller fortfarande på alltså?
<jenny> ja, den har hängt sig
 * realubot inser att han inte har läst jennys fråga ordentligt. :)
<realubot> jenny: Provat att slänga ut datorn genom förnstret?
<hplc> låter som ett windows-skämt.........
<realubot> jenny: Vi har lärt oss att: 1. Uppgradera aldrig från en Ubuntu-version till en annan utan att först ta backup på allt viktigt. 2. Undvik att uppgradera Ubuntu. Installera en ny version direkt istället så slipper du obehagliga överraskningar.
<Nafallo> realubot: o_O
<jenny> går inte....have no windows :)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja?
<Nafallo> alltsa.
<Nafallo> nej
<Nafallo> det gar fint att uppgradera ubuntu
<realubot> Jag har hört alldeles för många som stöter på problem med att upgradera Ubuntu för att rekommendera det.
<realubot> Jag är inte förvånad över att en uppgradering skiter sig.
<Nafallo> att forsoka anvanda program mitt under en installation daremot... inte att rekommendera.
<realubot> Nafallo: Det går inte alls fint.
<Nafallo> s/installation/uppgradering/
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har uppgraderat ubuntu sedan 2004, och jag har extremt sallan haft problem.
<realubot> Nafallo: Så du tror felet beror på att jenny använder t.ex. Flash under uppgraderingen?
<Nafallo> nej. jag tror att problemet ar Canonical i det har fallet.
<itmannen> Ett hett tips. Koppla ur ev. webbkameror vid upgrade eller install
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok, jag uppgraderar aldrig men har som sagt stött på alldeles för många som har fått den här typen av problem när dom uppgraderar.
<jenny> jag var naiv och trodde det skulle funka...
<jenny> får göra ett mega lördagsjobb med backup från terminalen
<jenny> hade inga program öppna...men det säger ju inte att flash inte var öppet
<Nafallo> archive.canonical.com ar troligen overbelastad, och darfor har uppgraderingen problem att ladda ner den nya versionen
<jenny> Nafallo: så kan det vara
<realubot> jenny: Det är inte mycket mer jobb. Det är bara ett kommando. Har du utrymme för att ta ackup på hela din Hemkatalog?
<jenny> men borde den hänga sig då? fel i uppgraderingsprogrammet då
<Nafallo> timeouts, ja... men hanga sig helt... nej.
<jenny> tror jag har nån disk med utrymme
<realubot> jenny: Jag rekommenderar att du använde rsync (finns GUI) också och tar en backup till en extern enhet. Om du tar backup på hela Hemktalogen så kan du lägga tillbaka kataloger och filer en i taget sedan i ditt nya system.
<itmannen> Eller det suveräna DejaDup
<realubot> Lägg inte bara tillbaka hela Hemkatalogen för den innehåller inställningar för program som kanske inte fungerar likadant i 12.04 som i en gammal version av Ubuntu.
<realubot> jenny: Sitter du på en annan dator nu än den som uppgraderingen har hängt sig på eller?
<hplc> skapas lock-filen för dpkg för hela sessionen, eller ny lock-fil för varje moment?
<jenny> just nu samma dator
<realubot> itmannen: Möjligt. Aldrig testat DejaVu.
<itmannen> realubot:  DejaDup !
<jenny> sökväg till lock filen?
<Nafallo> hplc: hela
<jenny> m
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha ja.
<realubot> jenny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#Grsync
<realubot> jenny: https://live.gnome.org/DejaDup/Screenshots
<realubot> Dejadup
<realubot> itmannen: Varför heter det: day-ja-doop
<realubot> "Déjà Dup (day-ja-doop) is a simple backup tool. It hides the complexity of doing backups the Right Way (encrypted, off-site, and regular) and uses duplicity as the backend."
<itmannen> realubot:  :) Fråga tillverkaren
<realubot> jenny: Det där med lock var nog inte till dig.
<jenny> oki
<Nafallo> i.e. Canonical ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Tänk på att vara snäll mot itmannen för han har börjat pumpa järn.
<Nafallo> ?
<itmannen> :) ja passa er  för biffen
<Nafallo> jag har borjat lyfta netflix servrar...
<Nafallo> sa... samma har? ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Mm, jag säger bara dig så du inte åker på däng.
<realubot> *bara det
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har tranat muay thai... :-)
<itmannen> realubot:  Håll inte på så du för mig bannad :)
<realubot> itmannen: Haha.
<realubot> Nafallo har väl lite humor.
<Nafallo> realubot: vadda lite!?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<Nafallo> realubot: ska du aka pa dang?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag skickar itmannen på alla som muckar.
<realubot> Med armar som Karl-Alfred så inger han respekt.
<itmannen> Ubuntu skriver att man bör koppla ur kameror vid install
<itmannen> realubot:  Tok :D
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, det låter stört för under installationen så vill ju Ubuntu ta en bild med webbkameran och använda som bild för användarkontot.
<realubot> Det gäller kanske mest laptops.
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä det är lika för alla
<andol> Nafallo: Hur många U lyfter du? :)
<Nafallo> andol: 7
 * spacebug- har oxå tränat thaiboxning men sällan jag använder det när jag installerar ubuntu ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Skämtar du? Ska man koppla ur webbkameran på laptopen? Den inbyggda?
<itmannen> realubot:  Helt rätt. Så säger de lärde
<itmannen> realubot:  Vid 64-bitars alltså
<realubot> itmannen: Du driver med mig?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä helt sant. Jag lovar
<realubot> itmannen: Ubuntu kan ju inte på allvar förvänta sig att folk ska öppna sina bärbara och koppla ur camen?
 * realubot tror itmannen skämtar.
<itmannen> realubot:  Men den är ju bara att avaktivera den ett tag
<itmannen> Handen på hjärtat
<realubot> itmannen: Hm, i BIOS?
<realubot> Eller med en knapp på datorn?
<itmannen> realubot:  PÃ¥ datorn. Inte bios
 * Nafallo sparkar pa realubot 
<realubot> Jag har ingen inställning för camen i BIOS eller som knapp på min netbook i.a.f.
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> itmannen: Snackar du uppgradering nu eller nyinstallation av Ubuntu?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nyinstall
<realubot> Nej, nej.
<realubot> Det stämmer ju inte.
<realubot> itmannen: Så du menar på allvar att jag ska skruva upp min netbook och manuellt koppla ur camen när jag ska installera 12.04?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jodå det stämmer
<itmannen> realubot:  Men nog kan du mjukvaru avkativer någon stans
<realubot> itmannen: Nej? Inte i BIOS och inte på någon knapp på datorn.
<itmannen> realubot:  I mina 2 laptop gick det iaf
<realubot> Jaha, tror inte det går på min netbook.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ja det vet jag faktiskt inte
<realubot> Det låter helt sjukt att man ska avaktivera camen. Var säger Ubuntu att man ska göra det?
<realubot> Inte under installationsprocessen i.a.f.?
<itmannen> realubot:  Du får väl chansa. Nä detta har jag läst på ett flertal ställen
<realubot> Och hur går det ihop med att Ubuntu vill ta ett kort på användaren med camen under installationen?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju inget som sägs under installationen, vilket hade varit bra om det nu är så viktigt.
<itmannen> realubot:  Funkar bra med 32 men dåligt med 64
<realubot> Jaha.
<itmannen> realubot:  Instämmer
<jenny> finns inga diskar att montera :(
<itmannen> Rast vila
<realubot> jenny: Har du pluggat i en extern disk via USB eller?
<jenny> interna
<realubot> jenny: Kommer du åt Terminalen på den datorn där uppgraderingen har hängt sig?
<jenny> ja
<realubot> jenny: Har du krypterad hdd?
<jenny> okrypterad
<realubot> jenny: Valde du alt. att kryptera hdd när du installerade den gamla versionen av Ubuntu?
<realubot> jenny: då ska du kunna komma åt hdd från Ubuntu Live.
<realubot> Så du kan göra backup.
<realubot> Om du inte har krypterat så ska du komma åt din Hemkatalog från Ubuntu Live.
<realubot> Du ska kunna montera hdd i Ubuntu Live och sedan överföra data till t.ex. en extern hdd eller vad du nu ska göra din backup på.
<jenny> läskigt att stänga av...men nog enda sättet nu
<Dynamite> load average 5.80
<Dynamite> tack flash
<realubot> jenny: hur länge har den stått och tuggat då?
<realubot> jenny: Det är inte så att uppgraderingen väntar på att du ska göra någonting? fylla i något?
<realubot> jenny: Har du kollat så inte nätverkskabeln har tappat kontakten med porten på datorn eller i routern?
<realubot> jenny: Om du använder trådat Internet d.v.s.
<jenny> den har tuggat sen inatt nångång
<spacebug-> realubot: hon chatar ju med oss
<jenny> nej, jag öppnade det fönstret och fick klicka Ok några ggr innan
<jenny> trådad lina
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag vet ju fortfarande inte om det är från samma dator.
<spacebug-> flashplugin-installer laddar väl i sig ned flash från adobe eller? Om du provar att avinstallera flash först och sen uppgraderar?
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är väl lite sent nu? :S
<spacebug-> det gick väl backa?
<realubot> jenny: Testa att trycka i kabeln i båda ändar.
<jenny> om jag vågar att backa..
<jenny> det finns kontakt
<realubot> spacebug-: Nja, laddar den verklien från Adobes sida? Jag ser ju inte Adboes domän i sources.list?
<spacebug-> jenny: var i uppgraderingen är du? den tankar ju hem paket, sen installerar osv
<realubot> jenny: Kommer du åt något på datorn? Är det den du använder nu när du IRC:ar?
<realubot> jenny: Kommer du åt Terminalen på datorn som strular?
<spacebug-> realubot: nej, paketet flashplugin-installer ligger på ubuntus server precis som ttf-mscorefonts-installer gör men den hämtar fonterna från annat ställe när den körs
<jenny> sitter på den strulande datorn nu...kommer åt terminalen
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha.
<realubot> jenny: Kan du backa i uppgradeirngen?
<jenny> ja...det står att jag kan backa
<realubot> Det bord eju inte förstöra något om du klickar på bakåt (om det finns som alt.).
<realubot> jenny: Gör det då.
<spacebug-> precis
<jenny> hmm...... The window "Uppgradering av distribution" is not responding.
<realubot> jenny: Var i installationsprocessen befinner du dig? Har uppgraderingen börjat installera något eller har den bara börjat ladda ner paket?
<jenny> intressant
<realubot> (som spacebug- frågade).
<jenny> den har installerat en tid...
<spacebug-> under installationen fick jag felmeddelande om att ett program krashat (när jag höll på att skriva in info om username/password/krypterad hemkatalog mm), bara tryckte försök igen några ggr så körden den vidare och det funkade
<realubot> jenny: Är du säker på att den har INSTALLERAT och inte bara kommit till steget där den laddar ner?
<jenny> "installerar uppgraderingar"
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> jenny: Vad har du att göra backup på då?
<realubot> jenny: En USB-HDD?
<realubot> Eller vad hade du tänkt att göra backupen på?
<spacebug-> jag skulle nog prova att döda fönstret och köra uppgradering igen
<realubot> spacebug-: Mm, men blir det inte problem då?
<spacebug-> realubot: det märker man hehe
<jenny> spacebug: done  :)  apt-get update funkar :) :)
<spacebug-> jenny: nice
<realubot> jenny: Det ska du nog inte köra nu.
<realubot> jenny: inte när du är mitt uppe i en uppgradering. :)
<realubot> jenny: Jag hade tagit backup på Hemkatalogen och sedan gjort en nyinstallation om jag hade varit du.
<spacebug-> den hade ju iofs fått hem paketen och va ju mitt uppe i precis det
<jenny> ingen fara...systemet skyddade sig mot mig :)    E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Använder en annan process den?
<realubot> jenny: Ja, din uppgraderingsprocess använder ju den.
<spacebug-> jenny: dödade du programmet som uppgraderar?
<realubot> jenny: Du har två alt.: 1. Ta backup. 2. Döda uppgraderingen med kommandot kill.
<jenny> spacebug: ja
<realubot> Jag skulle rekommendera att du gör det i just den ordningen.
<jenny> tänkte mig att min dagordning skulle se ut typ så :)
<realubot> jenny: Varför har du inte en säkerhetskopia på allt viktigt på datorn?
<hplc> nepp får det inte att fungera, behöver nog en router distro med inbyggt default stöd för USB mobile broadband som WAN
<realubot> jenny: Tänk om din hårddisk hade kraschat hux flux?
<realubot> hplc: Vad håller du på med?
<jenny> hplc: svaret är enkelt......men pinsamt att skriva svaret...
<hplc> realubot: vill kunna surfa på internet via en USB dongel samtidigt som jag har tillgång till mitt trådade LAN
<jenny> realbot: det kan man fråga sig varför en inte gör som en lär
<realubot> hplc: Ok, vad är problemet då?
<realubot> hplc: Har du inte två NICs om du pluggar i USB-dongeln?
<hplc> realubot: jag har ett trådat NIC och det andra NIC är min USB dongel som ansluter till internet
<realubot> hplc: Går det inte att använda en mobil som modem då?
<realubot> hplc: Aja, jag vet inte.
<jenny> hur ser jag storleken på en katalog i terminalen?
<spacebug-> jenny: du
<Nafallo> jenny: du -h
<spacebug-> ofta du -sh
<realubot> Nafallo: Är det några problem att koppla en Powerline/Homeplug/E-LAN i en kopplingsdosa? Kommer det att störa trafiken jämför med om man sätter Powerline-kontakten direkt i ett vägguttag?
<Nafallo> realubot: ja
<spacebug-> hplc: denna kanske kan va nått? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384085&highlight=internet+share
<markus> är ni glada med nya ubuntu?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jaha. Så att ansluta en Powerline till ett grenuttag är inte att rekommendera?
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är det som gör att trafiken blir störd då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Tar ju lång tid att köra du på hela Hemkatalogen. :(
<realubot> markus: Nja, inte direkt.
<itmannen> Det går utmärkt att nyttja en mobil som modem. Man fixar en HotSpot i mobilen bara
<Nafallo> realubot: nej
<realubot> spacebug-: Testar du --summarize --human-readable $HOME
<itmannen> Sen ansluter man till mobilen med wifi
<itmannen> Så gör då jag när jag är på resande fot
<spacebug-> realubot: beror ju på hur mycket bös man har där då men
<markus> --aliean-readable :)
<markus> --alien
<markus> oöh
<Nafallo> itmannen: hmm. jag brukar kora via usb :-)
<hplc> spacebug: tusen tack, det fungerade exakt som jag menade :)
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Ja det funka ju också såklart
<Nafallo> itmannen: kan man ansluta till oppna wifi ocksa ;-)
<Nafallo> eller betala-wifis
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Självklart
<spacebug-> hplc: va bra hehe
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> sangklader.
<itmannen> jag har en adroid. Men del lär vara lika i andra
<itmannen> *android
<Nafallo> mjo. android har med.
<Nafallo> ICS
<itmannen> Men man behöver ingen andriod för att ansluta till öppna wifi i en laptop. Eller hur :)
<Nafallo> nej, men om jag ska behova regga mig pa wifi, gor jag det hellre pa bara en enhet ;-)
<Nafallo> right. ubuntu vill starta om snart tror jag.
<Nafallo> uppgraderade unity, och saker fungerar lite konstigt :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför? För att uppkopplingen inte ska spåras till din laptop?
<Nafallo> realubot: for att logga in via bade telefon och netbook verkar jobbigt.
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> jag borde kopa sangklader...
<Nafallo> bara att det gar pa typ... 1000kr for ett helt set med fyra kuddoverdrag.
<itmannen> va. har du inga sängkläder. bor du i samma grotta som real :D
<Nafallo> jag har tva set...
<Nafallo> dock inte kompletta
<Nafallo> jag vill ha minst ett komplett medans jag letar efter fler kuddoverdrag
<itmannen> Hm. måste man leta efter kuddöverdrag ?
<Nafallo> om man vill att de ska matcha existerande set, ja...
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Nu är det utgång som gäller
<jenny> puhh
<jenny> realbot: nu har jag lyckat fortsätta uppgraderingen :)  backup tagen, ska göra en nyinstallation och ska ta en backup ofta i fortsätningen :)
<Nafallo> jenny: jag har upptackt att dejadup ar trevligt
<jenny> :)
<Nafallo> jenny: tar backup av mina saker till en server dagligen.
<Nafallo> jenny: gor gpg-krypterade tarbollar, som den skickar over till servern via sftp
<jenny> var duktig på det tidigare...men det har runnit ut i sanden på senare tid...hmm...sista åren ...
<Nafallo> det ar darfor jag tycker om dejadup
<Nafallo> man staller in det, och slutar bry sig ;-)
<jenny> dejadub är bara mot ubuntu one eller kan man ha valfri server?
<Nafallo> valfri server.
<Nafallo> den anvander gvfs, sa vad som.
<Nafallo> hah
<spacebug-> Nafallo: så gör jag med, ggp/tarballs och sendropbox och ubuntu one. En del andra saker backupar jag till min server
<jenny> :)
<Nafallo> jag kan inte ens valja ubuntu one :-P
<Nafallo> spacebug-: o_O
<Nafallo> spacebug-: jag kor bara sftp till en av mina servrar i datacenter :-)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> rsync är min metod mot min server ;)
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> later inte som deja-dup/duplicity?
<spacebug-> ah nä det använder jag inte
<spacebug-> fast jag använder ju ubuntu one och det är ju samma utrymme som deja-dup använder
<spacebug-> Nafallo: det jag backupar till min server är mest min musik och jag vill ju inte kopiera 362 GB varje gång så därför rsync
<jenny> jag tog backup automatiskt tidigare..fungerade smärtfritt...såpass att jag glömt bort det efter åren och nu var jag helt utan
<Nafallo> spacebug-: jag exkluderar det mesta av musik osv... har det pa Ubuntu One :-P
<Nafallo> spacebug-: bara mindre saker som konfigs osv...
<Nafallo> spacebug-: allt man behover for att komma pa fotter igen.
<Nafallo> spacebug-: och deja-dup/duplicity fixar inkrementalls...
<spacebug-> de där "komma-på-fötter"-grejerna aka mina dokument och lösenordsfiler mm, det är de jag tarbollar, gpg:ar och använder dropbox/ubunt one till hehe
<einand> tänkte testa 12.04 snart
<jenny> mailen är en sån där grej som man vill ha koll på
<einand> spacebug-: rsync är underbart
<spacebug-> einand: japp
<spacebug-> sådär
<spacebug-> nu är min eth0 eth0 igen och inte eth1
<spacebug-> skumt ändå att jag va tvungen att manuellt editera /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules för att det skulle bli så direkt efter en nyinstallation. Vad fick den min andra eth0 ifrån med en macadress jag aldrig sett. Iofs uppgraderade jag kerneln direkt efter installaton men ny kernel ska väl ändå inte se mac-adressen olika? :D
<einand> spacebug-: har du firewire?
<spacebug-> einand: ehm.. ja det är det väl på moderkortet iofs
<spacebug-> men jag hade ju 12.04 installerat innan, bara gjorde en fresh ominstallation och iofs uppgraderade kerneln
<spacebug-> båda raderna i den filen pekade dock på samma modul (nätverkskortet)
<einand> spacebug-: firewire brukar få mac och eth interface
<spacebug-> einand: hum ok. Det har inte dykt upp nån ny rad i filen iaf sen jag bootade om
<realubot> einand: Var har du hållit hus?
<einand> realubot: ?
<realubot> einand: Jag har inte sett dig här på flera dagar.
<einand> realubot: du har väl sovit, jag har chattat här hela dagen idag iaf
<einand> och igår
<realubot> Jaha.
<swecarp> itmannen,  hojtans
<spacebug-> einand: på min server hade samma sak hänt fast där har jag två nätverkskort. Måste va nått i nya kerneln eller udev som bestämmer ordning på enheterna olika
<spacebug-> iofs där uppgraderade jag, inte nyinstallerade
<einand> spacebug-: troligtvis
<itmannen> realubot:  Hur har du kunnat missat hans antiubuntu-spammande i 2 dagar ?
<einand> realubot: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150702455122997.401516.583277996&type=3&l=a10a20f9ff
<einand> itmannen: jag har knappast anti-ubuntu-spammat
<itmannen> Sevärt ikväll. Mästerfotografens hemligheter
<itmannen> Jasså du
<Nafallo> #sandlåda :-)
<itmannen> ?
<Nafallo> just saying
<itmannen> Jo men vad menar du på svenska
<Nafallo> bara säger?
<itmannen> Ok. Och vad menar du ?
<Nafallo> att orka bry sig? :-P
<Nafallo> oavsett vad nagon gjort eller inte gjort. braka om vad som har blivit gjort ar bara barnsligt :-)
<itmannen> Nafallo:   Kan du inte förklara så man fattar
<itmannen> Vem har bråkat ?
<Nafallo> meh. trott pa den har diskussionen nu
 * Nafallo gar och hamtar mat
<itmannen> Gör det du.
 * itmannen går återigen ut som segrare
<Haffe> itmannen: Har du förberett dig inför vilodagen?
<itmannen> Haffe:  Jag har inga vilodagar :)
<Nafallo> segrare?
<itmannen> Haffe:  Hela mitt live är ett vilohem
<Nafallo> var det en tavling?
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Japp
<Nafallo> se... barnsligt! :-)
<Nafallo> om du verkligen ar den alder du sagt... har du gatt i barndom redan?
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Glömde du att hämta mat
<Nafallo> nej. jag ar snabb.
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Om det ok för dig att köra anti-ubuntu här så är det mycket märkligt
<Nafallo> jag har inte sett nagot. jag har tagit mig igenom forsta veckan pa nytt jobb...
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Selektivt seende mao
<Nafallo> weekend seende snarare.
<hplc> kan man synkronisera två konton att innehålla samma filer?
<Nafallo> sa lange det haller dock...
<Nafallo> nar jag kommit "up to speed" kommer jag vara on-call
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Är det jobbigt att skriva så man förstår ?
<Nafallo> nej. jag forstar vad jag menar :-)
<Nafallo> ar det jobbigt att inte kunna lasa och forsta?
<itmannen> Nafallo:  Och det räcker tycker du ? men då behöver du kanske inte skriva officiellt
<Nafallo> officiellt? vad menar du nu?
<Nafallo> har jag en hatt pa mig?
<Nafallo> hplc: du kan satta hemkataloger for anvandare... sa ja.
<amelia> godkväll!
<Nafallo> hej amelia
<spacebug-> hej amelia
<Nafallo> amelia: har du kommit for din gnattpuss? :-)
<einand> God slutet på eftermiddagen
<Haffe> Vadfalls?
<Haffe> En amelia på kvällen?
<Haffe> Hej amelia.
<einand> hplc: det går utmärkt
<einand> hplc: skall det vara helt separata konon, eller vill du bara ha olika användarnamn?
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<realubot> amelia: Var har du varit? Förstår du inte att vi blir oroliga när du är borta så mycket?
<hplc> einand: det är två separata konton, men insåg att det nog är enklare att köra daglig backup mot min NAS
<Nafallo> hplc: deja-dup ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: haha, jag har ju typ nästan precis orkat mig upp ur sängen.
<amelia> hej Haffe, spacebug- och realubot
<Nafallo> amelia: ooo
<amelia> realubot: jag har varit lite upptagen.
<Haffe> En riktigt veteran i kanalen.
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag är trött. Orkar inte mer än sitta och slöglo på TV
<itmannen> Men hr man varit uppe sen klockan 6 så kanske det inte är så konstigt
<Haffe> Åhå, tusan är klockan redan 20.00?
<mewmin> tittar på men in black
<itmannen> Japp
<mewmin> jävla najs
<itmannen> Vilken kanal då
<itmannen> Jag har 16 kanaler. Tydligen för lite ändå :)
<miwa> snabb fråga: om jag vill att ctrl+å ska tolkas som ctrl+[ skulle gjorts, alltså som escape.. hur bär jag mig åt?
<einand> fungerar bumblebee för 12.04 ännu?
<itmannen> Om du provar så märks det nog.
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> undrar om uptrack har support for 12.04 annu
<itmannen> Hm. Undrar  om 12.04 har stöd för svenska tecken ännu ?
<itmannen> Undrar sa flundra om gädda är fisk
<Nafallo> hej em
<itmannen> swecarp:   Välkommen. Äntligen någon som inta bara skäller på mig
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan håller på att instalewra om hela burken nu
<itmannen> swecarp:  GÃ¥r det bra ?
<swecarp> sådär kan inte skriva till min ena hård disk
<itmannen> swecarp:  Mysko. Har du gjort en separat home ?
<swecarp> nej jag har en disk som skall vara till lagring
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Och den är monterad ?
<swecarp> japp är monterad
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har du inte ägarskapet över den ?
<swecarp> aj fan ligger den i root  kanske
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja det kan så vara kanske
<swecarp> hu fan löser man det då
<itmannen> swecarp:  Funkar att byta med ett terminalkommando. MÃ¥ste kolla
<swecarp> det är root användare på den
<itmannen> swecarp:  root@Master:/media/sdb1/master/home#  sudo chown -R itmannen itmannen
<einand> göra backup på 100GB över wifi-b är tidsödanade
<itmannen> Börja me su i terminalen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men du måtse såklart ändra kommandot så det passar dig
<itmannen> swecarp:  Elller så detta: Öppna nautilus som root:gksudo nautilus
<swecarp> itmannen,  måste bota om tillbaka om en liten stund
<swecarp> har öpnat den i root
<itmannen> Då kan du ändra ägare
<swecarp> fixat
<swecarp> tack nu botar jag om
<swecarp> vi ses snart
<swecarp> itmannen,  hojtans
<dataviruset> Någon som har lite Internetkapacitet över? :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Funkar det nu ?
<swecarp> nu funkar det
<Nafallo> !ask | dataviruset
<ubot2> dataviruset: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<dataviruset> Någon som vill ge mig en gratis Internetuppkoppling på 1 Gbit/s? :)
<itmannen> dataviruset:  Kan man ha för mycket av detta :)
<dataviruset> itmannen: hehe... nej, det är klart
<Nafallo> dataviruset: sure, men ingenstans du kommer kunna ta emot feeden ;-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: Hej! Hoppades på att du skulle svara. Din PoP var i Malmö va? :)
<Nafallo> ...
<Nafallo> jag skoter inte den biten av natverket egentligen.
<Nafallo> och gratis... knappast.
<dataviruset> Hur mycket ska du ha?
<Nafallo> som sagt. jag skoter inte den svenska biten.
<Nafallo> och jag tror inte vi saljer transit heller :-P
<dataviruset> Vi har inget eget AS-nummer, så det är om man kunde sälja in sig i ert nät. Det var rätt fint, minns jag :)
<Nafallo> hrm. tror inte vi gor det, men jag kollar med min kollega
<swecarp> itmannen,  någott nytt om ditt projekt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Om du menar husprojektet så är det förhandlingar om priset
<Nafallo> dataviruset: www.driftkompaniet.com
<dataviruset> Nafallo: Hmm, tack!
<swecarp> itmannen,  japp hoppas att det går bra
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo det vore fint med rejäla utrymmen för datorerna
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> itmannen,  ett hotell vore ju inte dumt heller
<itmannen> swecarp:  Precis mina tankar lite smått. Jag har ju rejält bra bredband
<swecarp> 100mb eller
<itmannen> swecarp:  Japp. Och snart kanske Gb
<swecarp> itmannen,  ytterligare en om botning samt att jag passar på att gå en sväng med hundarna
<itmannen> swecarp:  Gör så du
<einand> itmannen: hur gick det med resturangrörelsen, fick du köpt den?
<itmannen> Jag har flera alternativ att välja på. Så jag rusar inte iväg på första bästa
<einand> faktiskt inte en bransh jag vart inne i
<einand> itmannen: har du erfarenhet sedan tidigare?
<itmannen> Men det har jag
<einand> hur är det?
<einand> stressigt?
<itmannen> Nja. jag utförde inget praktiskt :)
<einand> ok
<einand> tänkte allmänt
<itmannen> Satt på ett kontor. men visst är det stressigt för personalen tidvis
<itmannen> Men betalar man skapliga löner är det inga problem
<einand> jo, framför allt skiter i facket
<itmannen> Det är till dom anställda att avgöra
<einand> En polare fick inte höja lönerna i den takten han ville, för facket tyckte det var för mycket
<itmannen> Precis problemet i ett nötskal
<einand> undra om man skall prova på Fbsd igen
<einand> är ändå min första kärlek
<itmannen> Min första kärlek var en P1800
<einand> bilar har aldrig vart min grej
<einand> fullkomligt hatar olja, och annat som är kladdigt
<itmannen> Vem sa något om att meka
<einand> nja, hela grejen att det går olja i den gör mig livrädd
<itmannen> ok
<itmannen> Men nu börjar denna gamla gubbe bli trött. Och det är en tidig morgon som väntar. Först snacka lite med Gud och sen iväg på en resa några dagar
<einand> trevligt, nått intressant resmål?
<itmannen> Nja. jag ska till dödens väntrum hos morsan
<einand> ok
<itmannen> Så mao. Godnatt vänner och ovänner
<dataviruset> natti :)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: Har snokat rundor nu, det ser rätt trevligt ut! Undrar nu vad svartfiber mellan Malmö och Kristianstad kostar :p
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Svartfiber? :O
<bamsefar> Vad ska du ha det till?
<dataviruset> Ansluta mig till något fint nät någonstans så att man kan få 1 Gbit/s fin förbindelse!
<einand> dataviruset: dataviruset http://www.skanet.se/index1.asp?siteid=1&pageid=16
<Nafallo> bamsefar: min gissning skulle vara dataoverforing :-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: Haha!
 * Nafallo tror bamse ar trott...
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Du vill INTE köpa svartfiber för 1Gbps.
<dataviruset> Det är ganska dyrt, ser jag!
<bamsefar> Sen har väl en massa ISP:er pop i kristianstad.
<einand> fast jag ser inte varför du har behov av att köpa det
<einand> tror det är betydligt billigare att hyra in sig på stadsnätet på båda ställerna, som konsument
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Köp 1Gbps EoMPLS om du vill komma billigt undan.
<dataviruset> detta är till ett företag!
<dataviruset> bamsefar: hmm, ja, det är kanske ett alternativ. frågan är bara om det blir så billigt ändå :)
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Om du berättar vad du vill åstadkomma, så kan jag säkert hitta på en bra lösning och fixa ett schysst pris åt dig.
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Det kan du säkert få för några tusen per månad.
<bamsefar> Vad tänker du är dyrt föresten?
<dataviruset> vi ska dra igång en serverhall i Kristianstad, vi behöver antagligen runt 1 Gbit/s, budgeten är på "några tusen kronor i månaden" som du säger, vi kommer inte ha eget AS-nummer, vi kommer antagligen ansöka om PI-adresser
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Varför ska du till malmö då?
<Nafallo> ar... hur har du tankt anvanda PI utan ASN? :-)
<Nafallo> s/^ar/ehrm/
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Det är inga problem, hans ISP kan annonsera.
<dataviruset> Nafallo har lite kontakter i Malmö!
<dataviruset> precis, det bamsefar sa :)
<Nafallo> meh.
<bamsefar> Måste du inte multihoma för att få PI-adresser?
<Nafallo> vad fult
<bamsefar> Han lär ju köra BGP iaf.
<Nafallo> varfor ska du ha PI overhuvudtaget?
<dataviruset> bamsefar: man ska inte behöva multihoma eller köra BGP
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Då kommer du inte få PI.
<dataviruset> Nafallo: behålla adresserna vid eventuellt leverantörsbyte
<Nafallo> dataviruset: du har koll pa hur mycket IPv4 som finns kvar va? ;-)
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Ska du till malmö för att nafallo har kontakter där?
<dataviruset> bamsefar: jag bara lekte med tanken ;)
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Du gör fel. ;)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: japp... :(
<bamsefar> Sluta lägg pengar på att släpa runt data i onödan. ;)
<bamsefar> Många ISP:er har POP i kristianstad, se till att ta dig dit, inte längre.
<bamsefar> Om du gör det får du redundans ut ur kristianstad.
<bamsefar> Det får du inte om du köper en svartfiber till malmö.
<bamsefar> Då har du halva skånes östkust på dig att bli avgrävd på.
<Nafallo> och folk VILL grava bort skane...
<dataviruset> HAHAHAH
<Nafallo> tanken ar att skane ska bli en egen stat, en egen liten ö
<dataviruset> tillbaka till det relevanta, hahaha!
<dataviruset> bamsefar: jo, det är klart. vi funderar på Bahnhof, men det är dyrt med 1 Gbit/s
<bamsefar> Det är väl inte dyrt?
<bamsefar> Vad har ni fått för pris?
<dataviruset> bamsefar: eftersom de måste hyra svartfiber ut till vår lilla lokal
<einand> dataviruset: vad skall du använda linan till?
<dataviruset> einand: serverhall, så, sälja vidare tjänster, därför kostar det lite extra, men den stora biten är svartfiberhyra från deras PoP i Kristianstad ut till vår lokal
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Och då tänkte du göra det billigare genom att köpa fiber till malmö?
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Varför ska du bygga datahall?
<dataviruset> bamsefar: haha, jag bara lekte med tanken
<einand> dataviruset: är inte 1Gbs lite trögt då?
<bamsefar> Det är typ det dyraste man kan hålla på med.
<einand> Jag måste sticka till botaniska och lukta på svinrövar
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article14750702.ab
<dataviruset> einand: det är en början i alla fall
<Nafallo> fel lokal.
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Ska du ha folk som spelar CS och sådär, eller riktiga kunder i din hall?
<dataviruset> bamsefar: både och :)
<bamsefar> Ok
<Nafallo> skaffa lokal pa andra sidan vagen fran ett datacenter. jag har hort att folk brukar lyckas fa hyfsat bra linor da ;-)
<bamsefar> Och vad gör du om din fiber går av?
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Vad har du för tankar kring el och kyla?
<einand> bamsefar: då gör han som loopia och fsdata, Skyller på leverantören
<dataviruset> einand: typ
<dataviruset> bamsefar: det ordnar sig :)
<bamsefar> Haha
<Nafallo> finns det inte data center i k-stad redan?
<bamsefar> Lova ingen upptid i avtal bara.
<einand> "Vi lovar att du får en internet anslutning, som typ fungerar när det behövs"
<dataviruset> Nafallo: jo, men de är lite halvt ointressanta av olika anledningar
<Nafallo> dataviruset: en anledning ar att de fungerar, right?
<einand> dataviruset: varför bygga en egen datahall?
<dataviruset> för att det är kul!
<Nafallo> dataviruset: ar du millionar? :-)
<einand> har man begränsad budget är det billigaste/affektivaste att hyra in sig i en befintlig
<dataviruset> Nafallo: nepp, då hade allt redan varit på plats ;)
<Nafallo> dataviruset: om inte, glom det har projektet
<Nafallo> dataviruset: ..och ga till AMS och ha roligt istallet.
<einand> Nafallo: eller göra som facebook, få komunen att betala allt ;)
<Nafallo> einand: ehrm...
<einand> Nafallo: Luleå kommun betalar bygget av Facebooks serverhall.
<dataviruset> en internetuppkoppling på 1 Gbit/s, grabbar... det är allt som behövs, för det kommer vara mer ett serverrum än serverhall, okej :)
<Nafallo> einand: din definition av "allt" ar lite vag.
<einand> Nafallo: dock, så är det inte utan anledning, då bara skatten på elförbrukningen kommer återbetalat allt på 5-7år
<Nafallo> dataviruset: vad hade du tankt ansluta linan till?
<Nafallo> einand: de har planerat tre center, och det kommer ge folk jobb.
<dataviruset> Nafallo: någon router antagligen? :)
<einand> Nafallo: absolut
<Nafallo> dataviruset: har du en ligger och skrapar?
<einand> är väl nu i höst fb drar igång sin första hall?
<Nafallo> dataviruset: seriost... skaffa ett kvartsrack i ett data center istallet...
<dataviruset> Nafallo: antagligen blir det att köpa in en för några tusen, sen har jag en lager 3-switch redan som står och skräpar, den får göra sällskap i en VRRP-grupp
<dataviruset> Nafallo: vi vill ha egna IP-adresser, PI helst
<Nafallo> hur mycket bgp prefix hade du tankt slanga pa din gamla l3 switch?
<dataviruset> Nafallo: ingen BGP, möjligen OSPF internt
<Nafallo> right...
 * einand äger 128 IPv4 som han inte använder
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Du kommer aldrig prata OSPF med en ISP.
<einand> eller hyr dom snarare, äger dom inte själv
<Nafallo> tror jag ska ga och gora nagot vettigare an att sitta och titta pa de har knasigheterna :-)
<dataviruset> bamsefar: jag ska inte prata OSPF med en ISP heller :)
<einand> NYHETER Länskriminalpolisen i Stockholm lagrar för mycket uppgifter från beslagtagna mobiltelefoner, anser Datainspektionen. Enligt myndigheten har 98 procent av de lagrade uppgifterna inte prövats mot gällande lagar.
<dataviruset> Nafallo: gör det!
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Du får nog se över din affärsplan lite.
<Nafallo> dataviruset: btw. min kontakt i malmo vill inte ha dig som kund ;-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: tack för den :p
<Nafallo> dataviruset: du har ingen lysande plan... aven om du kanske tycker det.
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Vad har du tänkt för priser på colo då?
<bamsefar> Jag kanske är intresserad om det är billigt.
<Nafallo> de vill ha bra kunder. inte folk som gar i konkurs efter tva dagar.
<dataviruset> bamsefar: runt 1000 kr/mån
<bamsefar> För vad?
 * einand förstår att folk vill ta betalt på nätet, men varför tar dom så löjligt mycket betalat
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Det jag behöver isf är ett rack, 16A A+B-matning, 99.999% tillgänglighet.
<dataviruset> bamsefar: 1 TB trafik/mån och ett 100 Mbit/s-interface hade det varit för det priset
<bamsefar> Det är ju internet, inte colocation.
<EAG> har nån av er pillat med Mediatomb? Jag får det inte att funka...
<dataviruset> bamsefar: det är ett litet serverrum vi pratar om ;)
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Du inser att det är billigare att köpa colocation av bahnhof direkt va?
<einand> hyr ett serverrum hos en som redan har aktuell infrastruktur
<dataviruset> bamsefar: Nepp
<dataviruset> einand: japp, men då får man inte några egna PI-adresser :)
<einand> jo
<einand> du hyr bara platsen, resten får du stå för själv
<Nafallo> (ha*30)
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Din site har inget med dina ip-adresser att göra.
<dataviruset> bamsefar: men tjänsterna mår bättre av IP-adresser som garanterat inte ändras
<Nafallo> dataviruset: ditt foretag kommer aldrig komma till skott om du har sa har lite koll pa marknaden :-)
<bamsefar> Aja, skitsamma, det kommer ändå inte bli något av detta. :P
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Är du seriös, så kan jag säkert hjälpa dig.
<dataviruset> bamsefar: behöver en sponsrande LIR som kan lägga in adressansökan till oss, men vi kanske inte får några PI-adresser, ni har ju en poäng med det i alla fall!
<Nafallo> men den har affarsideen har jag svart att se nagon PI at ditt hall :-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: är de hårda, de där RIPE?
<Nafallo> kommer du ihag vad jag fragade forrut?
<Nafallo> om du hade koll pa hur mycket IPv4 RIPE har kvar?
<Nafallo> om du tanker efter lite har du svaret redan.
<Nafallo> med den affarsideen lar du fa svart att fa PA... :-/
<dataviruset> Nafallo: 136510 /24:or
<Nafallo> mjo, for folk brukar ju begara /24or...
<Nafallo> anyway.
<Nafallo> hur manga lander tacker RIPE? ;-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: vi behöver inte mer än /23 i alla fall
<Nafallo> och sen funderar du pa hur manga som har samma ideer som du...
<dataviruset> Nafallo: dags att skynda sig att ansöka, tror jag!
<Nafallo> lycka till att hitta en villig LIR ;-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: Man kan ju hyra PI-adressutrymme också, om man nu inte lyckas på annat håll
<Nafallo> du maste vara miljonar... :-)
<Nafallo> du borde sagt det fran borjan.
<dataviruset> Nafallo: så dyrt är det inte, jag har kollat upp det
<Nafallo> du kanske skulle ta och sitta ner och gora en budget? :-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: det är ingen fara med ekonomin. och nej, jag är inte miljonär :D
<dataviruset> kostar det något som LIR att göra en PI-ansökan hos RIPE?
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Ja
<dataviruset> hmm, vad gör RIPE med sina pengar?
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Betalar sin personal t.ex.
<dataviruset> bamsefar: jo, det är klart, men det kostar ju inget ;)
<Nafallo> ...
<Squarismm> Har philip slutat hänga här eller?
<Ezim> Squarismm, :) han gömmer sig.
<Squarismm> Ezim: Är det du?'
<Squarismm> =D
<Ezim> Squarismm, tyvärr.
<Squarismm> Ah =D
<dataviruset> Nafallo: jag småfnissar varje gång du skriver något, för du verkar så positivt inställd till mina idéer :D
<Squarismm> Hur går COH'andet?
<Nafallo> dataviruset: *shrugs* ditt liv att forlora ;-)
<Nafallo> lite ung att satta sig i skuld an tankte jag.
<dataviruset> Nafallo: det är inte bara jag och vi har en pott pengar att röra oss med
<spacebug-> installerade 12.04 på min eeebox med trådlöst tangentbord. Visade sig att installationen tolkade tangentbordet fel så mitt inskrivna lösenord blev fel. Väl installerat funkade tangentbordet men gav ju då inte samma tecken som de felaktiva som blev vid installationen. Resultat = ett oinkomligt system. Installera med trådat tagentbord under installationen
<dataviruset> Nafallo: vi måste få upp servrar på en uppkoppling vi kan ha en större möjlighet att skydda mot DDoS-attacker och liknande
<Nafallo> hahahaha
<Nafallo> sorry
<Nafallo> LOL
<Ezim> spacebug-, tråkigt att det blev så.
<dataviruset> Nafallo: har du börjat spela CS? ;)
<Nafallo> ehrm... nej?
<Nafallo> det var... 10 ar sedan?
<dataviruset> Nafallo: tänkte på ditt språk nyss. antar att det var ett svar till mig :)
<Nafallo> dataviruset: var inte ens vart att svara pa. battre att le och nicka och skratta at det.
<dataviruset> Nafallo: inte skratta åt DDoS-attacker :(
<Nafallo> vi hade en idag :-)
<spacebug-> Ezim: jo, men samtidigt hade jag ju inte hunnit komma så långt..eller ja det går ju snabbt att installera om när man ändå inte hunnit göra massa ändringar/installationer å skit. Frågan är bara hur en mindre van datorkunnig person gjort
<dataviruset> Nafallo: jag har inte kapacitet att hantera sånt där trams i mitt lilla nät...
<Ezim> spacebug-, sant. kanske värt buggrapportera?
<spacebug-> jag kände igen vnär jag skrev in lösenordet att den sa strong password men den brukar bara säga fair password. Sen provade jag med annat tagentbord.. alla kanske inte ens har det.. hur gör man då? ..mindre bra
<spacebug-> Ezim: kanske
<Ezim> spacebug-, sant.
<einand> spacebug-: startar ut från livecd
<einand> spacebug-: starta terminal och skriv sudo su
<einand> så du blir root
<einand> mounta disken du installera på
<spacebug-> jo jag tänkte chrootat först och sen passwd
<einand> japp
<einand> fungerar utmärkt
<spacebug-> men samtidigt va jag lite osäker på hur den gjorde med krypterade home så jag täntke det går lika fort att installera om
<einand> home spelar ingen roll i detta fallet
<spacebug-> fast det klart passwordet används väl bara som jamförelse för att komma åt nyckeln som låser upp?
<einand> aldrig klurat på hur det fungerar, men chroot fungerar iaf för mig
<spacebug-> ok
<Nafallo> sudo -i
 * Nafallo onskar nagon kunde lanka su till sudo som default i ubuntu...
<dataviruset> vad är skillnaden mellan `sudo su` och `sudo -i` ? :)
<einand> ingen
<einand> iaf inte enligt manfilen
<Nafallo> extra fork, och mindre loggning skulle jag tro.
<einand> jo, stämmer kanske
<spacebug-> jag använder alltid 'sudo -i' i ubuntu och 'su -' i slackware och debian mm
<einand> själv gilllar jag inte sudo alls
<spacebug-> även ändrat i sudoers, raden:   Defaults        env_reset,timestamp_timeout=0
<spacebug-> gillar inte det där att man är root "ett tag"
<Nafallo> spacebug-: du glomde ,insults ? ;-)
<spacebug-> antingen för varje kommando eller alltid
<einand> betyder det att du måste skriva lösenordet varje gång?
<spacebug-> einand: mm
<spacebug-> Nafallo: insults?
<einand> vad gör den?
<Nafallo> spacebug-: da sager sudo roliga saker nar du skriver fel losenord :-)
<spacebug-> Nafallo: misstänkte det hehe
<einand> Nafallo: seriöst?
<Nafallo> seriost
<einand> måste jag nästan testa
<spacebug-> kan man bestämma dom oxå.. som vad heter det där vid inloggning man kan ha?
<spacebug-> man gud vad jag tappar bort ord
<Nafallo> [sudo] password for nafallo:
<Nafallo> You can't get the wood, you know.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Nafallo> [sudo] password for nafallo:
<Nafallo> Hold it up to the light --- not a brain in sight!
<spacebug-> nä jag kommer inte på va det heter nu ..skit oxå
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> tror sudo tog fel pa person da kanske? ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm. sudoedit istallet for sudo vi verkar som en bra sak.
<Nafallo> s/sak/ide/
<spacebug-> fortune !
<spacebug-> så heter det ju
<einand> spacebug-: fortunge är sött
<spacebug-> einand: ja, det är kul.. fast jag tröttar på det ibland oxå
<spacebug-> det går ju dock skriva egna kul saker
<spacebug-> 12.04 installerat på min desktop, server, laptop, eeebox ..hum.. nu då.. just det ja håller ju på att uppgradera en virtuellmaskin till 12.04 hehe
<realubot> Hrm.
<realubot> Sömn 20-01.
<realubot> Det är ingen bra dygnsrytm.
<spacebug-> btw, XBMC ska helst köras genom att välja den som inloggningsalternativ i lightdm framför att köra den ifrån unity/unity-2d för att slippa lite små grafikflimmer
<realubot> "sudo -i     (similar to sudo su - , gives you roots environment configuration)2
<realubot> "sudo -s     (similar to sudo su)"
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<realubot> Kaffe!
<dataviruset> :)
<spacebug-> kaffe kanske kunde va nått ja
<spacebug-> kaffe, nag champa och lite GIRL + fortsatt uppgradering till 12.04 ;)
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-29
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<DrGrov> Vore det enkelt att lägga in 12.04 direkt från 10.04? Började fundera att orkar knappast ominstallera, skulle gärna få in 12.04 direkt.
<Markk> Det går att uppgradera.
<DrGrov> Hej Markk
<DrGrov> Markk: Vågar man uppgradera direkt? Borde väl gå utan att behöva fundera på att nödvändigtvis göra en backup?
<Markk> sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<Markk> I en terminal bara. :)
<Markk> Det vet jag inte.
<Markk> Jag kör inte Ubuntu.
<Markk> Bara på servern.
<DrGrov> Ok, bra. Det vore relativt enkelt nog att få det att fungera. Skall dock ändå för säkerhets skull vänta in en tid så jag får helst en någorlunda backup gjord.
<Nafallo> ehrm. nej!
<Markk> Mm, backupper ska man alltid göra.
<spacebug-> DrGrov: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-10-04-12-04-upgrade-how-well-does-it-go/
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Tack, skall läsa in mig.
<Nafallo> DrGrov: apt-get install update-manager-core
<Nafallo> DrGrov: do-release-upgrade -d
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Vågar jag köra det ändå?
<Nafallo> apt-get dist-upgrade gor inte vad Markk verkar tro
<Nafallo> DrGrov: *shrugs*
<DrGrov> Borde väl vara relativt smärtfritt och riskfritt? Försöker läsa vad spacebug- länkade till.
<Nafallo> DrGrov: jag har uppgraderat 4-5 servrar sa.
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Utan backup?
<einand> Göra backup, du har väl _ALLTID_ backup?
<Nafallo> DrGrov: ... backup bor du ha oavsett om du tankt uppgradera eller inte.
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Ja, jag har backup. Dock ingen riktigt ny. Det borde ordnas.
<DrGrov> Dock vete fan om jag orkar börja gå igenom allting nu, får väl lov att vänta in någon ny dag istället.
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle skaffa en sadan dar hp mini server...
<Nafallo> jag borde kunna stalla den pa kontor nagonstans
<Nafallo> jag behover remote backup
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Tack för länken. Bra att läsa igenom det.
<einand> Nafallo: vad menar du för någon
<einand> Nafallo: jag blev nyfiken på en liten server
<DrGrov> Tror dock jag skall stanna vid 10.04 helt och hållet. Vill nog fan inte ha Unity. Det är fullständigt för jävligt men man kanske vänjer sig med våld.
<einand> DrGrov: du behöver inte köra Unity. du kan välja ubuntu classic
<DrGrov> einand: Bra, tack :) Jag tror dock det blir KDE för min del igen som jag vant mig senaste 2-3 mån i 10.04.
<DrGrov> einand: Vad kör du nu för tiden?
<einand> DrGrov: beror på
<einand> Laptopen kör jag windows på, allt annat kör jag debian, arch eller gentoo på
<spacebug-> DrGrov: så lite så
<DrGrov> einand: Är Arch väldigt optimerat för ens eget system? Man kompilerar mycket från source eller?
<Nafallo> einand: http://www.amazon.com/HP-658553-001-ProLiant-Server-System/dp/B005KKJPCO
<einand> Nafallo: skulle nog vilja ha plats för mer disk
<einand> Nafallo: men ser väldigt fin ut annars
<einand> eller
<einand> läser jag fel
<Nafallo> tva diskar val?
<einand> jo
<Nafallo> hemma server. inte data center server
<einand> jo
<einand> men känns som 4 diskar är minimum idag
<Nafallo> varfor?
<einand> fast kanske bara jag som har stort behov
<einand> för det finns väl inte större än 3GB diskar idag?
<Nafallo> 2x3TB i RAID1 kanns nog?
<Nafallo> det finns mycket storre an 3GB diskar idag :-)
<K350> finns det stöd för att zooma fönster i openbox?
<einand> menar TB ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: GIRL? Har du brudar på rummet?
<K350> realubot: Vilken fönsterhanterare använder du?
<realubot> DrGrov: "Vågar man uppgradera direkt? Borde väl gå utan att behöva fundera på att nödvändigtvis göra en backup?"
<einand> alltså, man kör inte ett system utan backup
<realubot> DrGrov: Om du hade varit här för några timmar sedan så hade du nog gjort en backup innan uppgradering.
<realubot> K350: Jag använder Compiz eller vilken som nu är standard i Ubuntu 11.04?
<realubot> Metacity?
<spacebug-> realubot: Gay Internet Radio Live .. nätclubradio
<realubot> K350: Dock så är det nog snart slut med Unity och Gnome.
<einand> Nafallo: själv kör jag för tillfället Intel SS4000-E med debian installerat
<DrGrov> realubot: Hur så?
<realubot> Det lutar mot FLuxbox.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det vr en tjej som uppgraderade utan backup och hennes uppgradering hängde sig mitt i.
<K350> realubot: ehm, tror inte compiz är standard i ubuntu...
<realubot> *var
<DrGrov> realubot: Tror du på allvar att jag skulle uppgradera utan backup? Jag testade enbart reaktionerna, goda sunda reaktioner :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Det kallar jag falsk marknadsföring. Gayradio som heter GIRL.
<spacebug-> realubot: leka med orden hehe
<spacebug-> som GNU typ.. oxå wordplay ;)
<realubot> DrGrov: Ja, det trodde jag. Jag har fått uppfattningen att du är en non-backup-person. ;)
<Nafallo> einand: hmm. ser ut som de tar fyra diskar...
<realubot> K350: Vad är det då? Mutter?
<einand> Nafallo: japp, men är lite trög bara
<K350> realubot: Vet inte - metacity?
<spacebug-> compiz är default i unity och metacity används i unity-2d
<spacebug-> även metacity i gnome-shell
<Nafallo> einand: jag menade hp proliant microserver.
<K350> aah, så compiz är standard nu..där ser man
<realubot> K350: Då kör jag ju Compiz.
<spacebug-> när man talar om trollen.. eller jenny. Visst va det du med installationen som hängde sig?
<realubot> Som jag trodde.
<einand> Nafallo: aha, men isf är det lungt ju, bra pris på den med
<K350> realubot: Ja, i så fall gör du ju det
<jenny> japp :)
<realubot> Dock så lutar det mot Fluxbox som DE/WM.
<spacebug-> jenny: hur gick det sen?
<realubot> Fluxbox är väl både DE och WM? Det har ju stöd för bakgrundbild, meny e.t.c?
<realubot> K350: Vad kör du själv?
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja egentligen nog, gör backups rätt sällan. Dock gör jag dom då det är behov. Sällan varit behov senaste tiden.
<K350> realubot: compiz - men jag vill ha openbox meny
<jenny> spacebug: lyckades fortsätta uppgradeeringen, ta backuper, installera om från början ....tror allt vart backuppat:)
<DrGrov> jenny: Man skall inte tro, man skall veta ;-)
<realubot> DrGrov: Mm, hur som helst. Uppgradera inte utan backup på allt viktigt.
<Nafallo> einand: single dual-core amd processor, 8GB DDR3, 4xLFF SATA, integrerad RAID0,1
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja pappa, jag skall vara noggrann ;-)
<realubot> K350: Varöfr Openbox och inte Fluxbox då?
<realubot> DrGrov: Bra min son.
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack pappa. Älskar dig :)
<jenny> men...svenska i 12.04  x64...finns det?
 * realubot tittar på fotot på DrGrov som han har som bakgrundsbild i mobilen.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag är väl en skäggig jävel på den bilden? LOL
<realubot> Min vackra son.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej fy fan, sluta upp nu. Detta blir jävligt fucked up snart LOL
<realubot> DrGrov: Hehe.
<DrGrov> realubot: Dock en bra stämningslättare, fungerar alltid klockrent :)
<spacebug-> jenny: bra ;)
<realubot> DrGrov: ;)
<Nafallo> einand: tydligen har den bade ilo och en pci-e
<DrGrov> realubot: Sluta vinka med dom där ögonen fram och tillbaka, helvete :)
<realubot> Jag börjar tröttna på Unity.
<realubot> Tycker inte att det är så mycket att hänga i granen. Jag är inte imponerad av video search m.m.
<jenny> spacebug: svenska i 12.04...finns det? sökvägarna blir ju liksom olika...
<Nafallo> einand: ehrm, 2 pci-e :-)
<spacebug-> jenny: svensk finns ja
<DrGrov> realubot: Det lilla jag använt Unity i 11.10 så är jag oerhört besviken. Inte alls min grej.
<spacebug-> jenny: vill du ha hela systemet på svenska eller bara typ meddelanden / datum / siffror mm?
<DrGrov> realubot: Man känner sig så handikappad i Unity jämfört med t.ex. GNOME/KDE.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag har använt det i 11.04 och det duger väl men jag klarar mig lika bra med ett klassiskt DE och några keyboard shortcuts.
<jenny> spacebug: hela systemet
<K350> realubot: nja. openbox, blackbox, hackedbox eller fluxbox gör detsamma. Det är menyn jag vill ha inte fönsterhanteraren
<spacebug-> jenny: ok. System settings -> Language support
<DrGrov> Ah, Fluxbox. Jag hamnar nog att installera in Fluxbox, tror det är enda lösningen på min förbannelse
<K350> realubot: Jag vill alltså ha compiz men jag vill ha den där menyn :-)
<einand> Nafallo: känns som en maskin värt att pilla in då
<jenny> spacebug: install languages....men inget händer ens efter reboot
<realubot> Det blir till att installera Ubuntu base system + xorg + fluxbox.
<spacebug-> jenny: första fliken där finns install / remove language. Tryck där och leta upp svenska och klicka i
<K350> realubot: jag skulle byta till någon av de där "boxarna" om det inte vore för att de inte har stöd för zoom och nvertering av färger
<spacebug-> jenny: sen måste du lägga svenska längst upp i listan
<realubot> K350: Ja, just det. Det var du som hade problem med synen? Läste det sig det där med temat?
<DrGrov> Jag undrar att varför tänkte jag ens på att använda Fluxbox, har ju så bra dator. Men tydligen något man bara måste få, den gamla härliga känslan. Fluxbox rulz
<realubot> *Löste
<jenny> spacebug: hur flyttar jag det i listan?
<spacebug-> jenny: bara att klicka och dra
<einand> Nafallo: billigare än en nas, och samma antal diskar, klart man kör den i stället
<jenny> spacebug: var ju lite för enkelt... *pinigt*
<spacebug-> jenny: sen får du gå till andra fliken regional... och där välja svenska oxå
<realubot> K350: Du kan ju inte klaga på storleken på ikonerna i Unity i.a.f.?
<spacebug-> sen kan du välja att klicka på "system wide" för at det ska gälla för alla users / hela systemet, eller bara din user
<realubot> K350: Jag tycker standardstorleken på ikonerna är alldeles för stor. I Unity 2d finns ingen inställning för att ändra heller och Unity 2d är Unity för netbooks om något.
<K350> realubot: lol, nä - sant.
<Nafallo> einand: esata port ocksa, sa kan ta en extern array :-)
<Nafallo> einand: amd turion dock, men den kan ta ett pci-e gen2 x16 och ett x1. half-length, half-height ;-)
<jenny> spacebug: vaknar upp i en svensk miljö imorgon igen, bara att läsa tillbaka backupen då :)
<DrGrov> Någon som gillar fotboll? Behöver någon att diskutera lite fotboll med.
<DrGrov> PM i fall någon som gillar fotboll är på kanalen. Sorry för OT
<realubot> jenny: Lägg inte in allt från Hemkatalogen i ditt nya system. Det finns dolda konfigurationsfiler i hemkaalogen som kanske ställer till det i nya Ubuntu.
<einand> Nafallo: tja, skall man använda den som hemma nas, räcker amd turion
<einand> om du inte har något exeptionellt hemam nät
<realubot> jenny: Om du tog backup på hela hemkatalogen, menar jag.
<jenny> spacebug: oki...hoppas thunderbird hittar mina mail bara...
<einand> Nafallo: jag undrar om det inte går att klämma in 5 diskar i den, om man skiter i optisk enhet
<jenny> tok backup på typ allt flera ggr :)
<jenny> realbot: mailen är det jag är mest orolig för
<spacebug-> hehe
<jenny_> spacebug: nu är det nice :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> jenny_: realubot. Jag ser inte när du skriver till realbot.
<jenny_> realbot: konstigt...
<jenny_> realubot:   nudå :)
<realubot> jenny_: Du skriver fel nick så jag ser inte att du har skrivit till just mig.
<realubot> jenny_: Ja. nu ser jag att du har skrivit till mig.
<jenny_> realubot:   hihi :)
<lag^> gomorron!
<realubot> lag^: Tyst!
<realubot> lag^: ;)
<lag^> :(
<lag^> Jag tycker inte om att du hatar mig så mycket realubot
<lag^> What did I ever do to you?
<jenny_> realubot:   kopierade min profil från thunderbird katalogen, så nu har jag eposten igång
<spacebug-> hej lag^
<realubot> lag^: jag skojar med dig. Jag hatar absolut inte dig. Promise.
<lag^> hej spacebug-
<spacebug-> realubot: lägg till en hilight på realbot oxå då hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är för avancerat för mig. Jag vet inte hur man gör.
<lag^> realubot: Skriver du något elakt till mig igen, så tar jag det som att du hatar mig på riktigt. okej? :(
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag slipper gärna se hulight när någon skickar till realbot.
<lag^> Jag slipper också gärna highlight när folk inte kan tabba :P
<realubot> lag^: Ok då. Jag ska försöka komma ihåg det. Men seriöst, jag tycker inte illa om dig. Så nu vet du det.
<spacebug-> realubot: irssi?
<lag^> realubot: Vi får väl se :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, men jag vill inte!
<spacebug-> realubot: ok ok du behöver inte :P
<realubot> spacebug-: Tack, tack.
<realubot> lag^: Hur är det med dig då?
<lag^> realubot: Det är fint med mig. själv?
<realubot> Och varför är du uppe mitt i naten?
<realubot> lag^: Nja, så där. Jag har fuckat dygnsrytmen. Det gillar jag inte. :(
<lag^> välkommen in i klubben
<jenny_> realubot:   är det natt nu alltså!?  "rusar till kudden" ;)
<realubot> jenny_: Hur kommer det sig att du började med Ubuntu/Linux?
 * realubot är nyfiken.
<lag^> Det är inte natt. Det är tidig morgon.
<jenny_> realubot:   kommer nog inte riktigt ihåg...version 6 började jag med...dribbla med massa olika distar då...senaste åren har det varit ubuntu på allt då det flyter smidigt
<lag^> Jag tycker det är konstigt hur jag kan skrolla med min trackpoint på websidor, men inte i dokument.. :o
<lag^> alltid är det något!
<jenny_> realubot:  var lite nyfiken när redhat 5.2 kom...försökte lite redan då...men krångligt var det...
<mrcham> ^ ^
<realubot> lag^: Det låter som om webbläsaren har en funktion för att hantera skrollning som inte övriga systemet har? :S
<realubot> lag^: Vad har du för Trackpoint och vad använder du för system? Ubuntu?
<realubot> jenny_: Ok, ok.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jobbar du spacey?
<mrcham> realubot: jag fixade ubuntu nu
<mrcham> installationen gick genom
<mrcham> kanske ska ta och skriva det på forumet ifall någon annan har liknanade problem
<realubot> mrcham: Vad var ditt problem nu igen?
<realubot> Det var du som använt LiLi va?
<realubot> mrcham: Hur löste du problemet då?
<lag^> realubot: trackpoint som tillhör en x61s.. och kör senaste xubuntu
<realubot> lag^: Vad har den för produkt-id då?
<realubot> lag^: lsusb
<realubot> eller: lspci -nnn
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du ju produkt-id:t.
<spacebug-> realubot: inte nu, är ju ledig
<realubot> lag^: Sök på produkt-id på Launchpad bugs.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jaha ja. Trodde du var på the factory.
<lag^> jag orkar inte ta tag i det nu. Jag ville bara whina lite :)
<mrcham> realubot: ja precis. problemet var ju helt och hållet att LiLi samt startup disk creator skapar en egen liten GRUB ruta som inte ens ska behövas. DD fixade biffen
<realubot> mrcham: Ok. Jag misstänkte LiLi.
<mrcham> :)
<mrcham> är det möjligt att ändra så ALT blir CTRL? som i OSX?
<realubot> mrcham: Det är det.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Det lär ju gå med xmodmap.
<realubot> mrcham: Hm, finns nog ett enklare sätt. Alternativet finns nog i Keyboard-inställningarna.
<realubot> mrcham: Läs mer här: https://earthviaradio.wordpress.com/2012/02/06/swapping-the-left-alt-and-ctrl-keys-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<realubot> Där står om xmodmap också.
<spacebug-> realubot: ah nä jag är hemma
<mrcham> Tack så mycket realubot :)
<mrcham_> förlåt realubot, jag vill inte vara jobbig. är väldigt färsk bara. jag har ingen aning om vad ~/ är för sökväg. root?
<mrcham_> skapa filen ~/.Xmodmap kommer ta mig flera timmer förstår du
<mewmin> hemkatalogen
<mrcham_> tack
<mrcham_> brb
<mrcham> funkade skitbra!!
<mrcham> tack som fan
<mrcham> kanske inte så bra när jag tänker efter. alt+tab blir ju ctrl+tab b.la
<realubot> mrcham: Det är ju ofrånkomligt om du mappar om Ctrl och Alt.
<realubot> mrcham: echo ~
<realubot> mrcham: echo $HOME
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du. ;)
<mrcham> :) tack
<realubot> Småbarnen ligger och sover. Det är bara dom hårda grabbarna i kanalen som är vakna nu.
 * mewmin spänner sig
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> mewmin: Varför spänner du dig?
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps gör mewmin och spacebug-.
 * realubot kör 3x15 reps pecdec i itmannens hemmagym.
<spacebug-> :O
<andol> spacebug-: Inte bara jag som har dygnsrytm? :)
<realubot> Mm, nu blev du allt skraj.
 * spacebug- är ju nattmänniska. Jobbar nätter i vanliga fall
<spacebug-> har tom besök än.. men han ska väl gå hem nu
<andol> Ah
<realubot> Ryck upp er!
<itmannen> Jaha. SÃ¥ var det dags igen.
 * realubot stämplar in i kanalens stämpelur.
 * realubot tar på sig blåstället och börjat svarva till en Live CD.
<realubot> *börjar
<itmannen> Svåra beslut att ta så här tidigt. Vilken slips ska jag välja ? Hm
 * itmannen informerar: Uppdrag1, rasta en jycke. Uppdrag2 Snacka med Gud. Uppdrag3 Resa bort några dagar. Pust
<[Spooky]> Nä vad gör man här egentligen..
<amelia> morrn!
<coobra> amelia:  ":D
<Barre> go' eftermiddag
<whomee> gomiddag
<bamsefar> Morrn
<hplc> morrn
<Barre> nä... nu ut och skruva ihop grillen
<lag^> Bjuder du på grill Barre ?
<hplc> på tal om värme, om jag vill sätta upp temperatursensorer i lägenheten, säg 10 stycken, var hittar man ett hårdvaruinterface? clas olsson?
<_Trullo> conrad
<kodein> m.nu
<einand> hplc: billigaste är att köpa en arduino, och 10 sencoser, och 2 timmars jobb, kostar typ 300kr då exklusiver kablar
<tiina> Hejsan på er.....Är ngn vänlig själ kunde ge mig svar?
<hplc> einand: ja just precis en sån jag menade, finns det nån svensk generalagent / återförsäljare?
<tiina> Jag undrar eftersom jag problem med länkar då kraschar allt i min dator och blir vit eller grå skärm??
<tiina> Kommer sådan tförvinna om jag uppgraderar min ubuntu 11.10 till 12.04?
<tiina> försvinna menade jag
<hplc> nvm hittade det, kjell&company :)
<tiina> Hej ngn här?
<niklaswe> Någon som har en Ipad och airport express från 2006.. hur fan ska man göra för att airport utility ska fungera.. för den vill ju ha version 5.6 för att kunna snacka med airport expressen..
<einand> trodde ipad bara funtera med airport efter 2010
<coobra> sebatron hah :d
<coobra> :D
<coobra> Sebaton
<coobra> even
<tiina> hallojjj
<kes0> Hej
<tiina> Kan ej uppgradera någon xfile eller sån fattas?
<tiina> alltså kan ej uppgradera till pangolin precise
<kes0> Har du prova googla de?
<tiina> vet inte ens vad det är som fattas? får bara fel meddelande om den misslyckades köra /tmp/update-manager-pOOlsS/precise som användare root: Kunde ej koipiera användares Xauthorization-fil
<kes0> Hm vet inte vad man ska göra
<kes0> Är ganska noob
<tiina> går ej ens googla fram??
<tiina> hur blir jag root då?
<tiina>  det är ju min dator så?
<kes0> sudo -s
<tiina> och sedan att uppgradera till precis?
<tiina> upgrade -manager eller?
<kes0> Öhm, provat med apt?
<tiina> jag vet inte ens vad som har hänt med min ubuntu??
<kes0> Inte jag heller :P
<tiina> vad ska jag göra vill ju uppgradera till precis?
<kes0> Nu hann hon dra :P skulle just länka
<phnom> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40320/unable-to-copy-the-users-xauthorization-file
<phnom> Tills hon kommer tillbaka nästa gång och talar i tungor.
<tiina> Varför kan jag inte upgradera till Pangolin Precise?? Får felmedelande bara??
<phnom> tiina: When a woman rubs her toes around a hairy man's penis and gives him a foot job usuing her toes.
<phnom> lol, felpaste
<kes0> HAHA
<phnom> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40320/unable-to-copy-the-users-xauthorization-file
<tiina> Excuse me??
<phnom> tiina: ^
<phnom> tiina: Wrong paste, so sorry
<kes0> De är sånt där du sitter o pastar alltså
<kes0> =)
<Haffe> Trolololol.
<phnom> kes0: Var en kompis som undrade vad definitionen av "put your feet on my rug" var.
<kes0> phnom: Jaha =)
<phnom> :(
 * Haffe rätar ut phnoms leende.
<Haffe> Få se på en ":)" nu.
<phnom> :)
<Haffe> Bra där phnom.
<phnom> Indeed...
<Nafallo> :|
<realubot> :|
<realubot> God morgon.
<_Trullo> bra hotell i Wien nån?
<realubot> _Trullo: http://www.ubuntu-austria.at/
<Nafallo> wow. ubuntu hotell!
<realubot> Sök på web hosts Vienna.
<realubot> SÃ¥ hittar du kanske bra hotell i Wien.
<_Trullo> tripadvisor it is då :)
<realubot> Jag trodde det var din hemsida som skulle övernatta i Wien.
<Nafallo> eller sa litar du pa realubot, och hittar ingenting. hittar inte ens hem ikvall!
<Philip5> hehe
<_Trullo> hotell i Hongkong klart, Taipei klart, Tokyo klart, budapest klart, bratislava klart, Wien kvar :)
<realubot> Jag trodde att hans hemsida skulle åka på semester och att han behövde en billig och bra web host i Wien.
<Nafallo> _Trullo: vart i budapest?
<_Trullo> vettifan
<Nafallo> det ar klart, men du vet inte var?
<Nafallo> josses
<Nafallo> sjalv har jag just bokat flyg och hotell, och tripit vet allt ner till vilka terminaler jag ska till
<_Trullo> ska kolla
<realubot> Josses?
<realubot> Man kanske skulle borja prata som Nafallo gor. Utelamna alla a, a och o.
<Nafallo> jag bibehaller alla a, a och o...
<realubot> Jag ska försöka skaka liv i itmannen.
<Nafallo> det ar å, ä och ö jag tar bort dumheterna fran ;-)
<realubot> itmannen: Halla. Vad gor du? Hur mar du? Jag med dig prata Nafallo-spraket.
<Nafallo> I with you talk speech
<Nafallo> nej realubot ... det gjorde du inte
<_Trullo> fan va tripit ha blivit cp då
<realubot> Åk till Tripoli istället.
<realubot> Nafallo: Du skulle startat en resesajt.
<Nafallo> realubot: varfor det?
<_Trullo> Budapest Museum Central
<_Trullo> där bor jag
<realubot> Resor är en av dom saker som ger mest annonsintäckter i pay per click.
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är lönsamt. Eller det kan vara riktigt lönsamt.
<Nafallo> jag har bara varit i 16 stader, fem lander hittills i ar :-)
<realubot> Oj, oj.
<realubot> Det låter tråkigt att behöva resa så.
 * realubot gillar inte att bo på hotell.
<Nafallo> och det raknar inte med nasta resa jag bokade igar... ;-)
<realubot> _Trullo: Ska du åka jorden runt eller vad håller du på med?
<_Trullo> nej då, bara semester i asien och sen formel 1 i budapest
<realubot> Hm, är inte Trullo en sådan där F1-förare?
<realubot> Jag tycker jag känner igen namnet.
<realubot> _Trullo: Vad kommer din semester att kosta då allt som allt?
<realubot> ca?
<_Trullo> vet inte än... har ett par hotel kvar.. men flyg o hotell brukar gå på en 15K
<realubot> Ok, inte så farligt.
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> museum later dyrt
<realubot> _Trullo: Får du ha dubbelt så mycket i handpenning då eller?
<_Trullo> minst
<realubot> Att bo på museum låter dyret. Framförallt låter det inte bra att vara uppstoppad.
<realubot> Mohahahaha!
<realubot> Kanalens största humorist är här.
<Nafallo> det ar mer att jag gissar pa att hotellet ligger i omradet kring museet...
 * realubot funderar på vilka andra dåliga skämt han har på lager.
<_Trullo> 352 dollar för 4 nätter
<_Trullo> 600 kr natten, inte så farligt
<Nafallo> later dyrt
<_Trullo> pallar inte hostel med gemensam dusch o sånt..
<Nafallo> inte heller, men jag bodde anda billigare i paris :-)
<Nafallo> och billigare i budapest ocksa, for den delen.
<Nafallo> fast inte lika centralt
<Nafallo> fast det gor inget. jag tycker om att ga :-)
<_Trullo> bodde på hotell zara förra gången, helt ok
 * Nafallo funderar pa om han skulle sticka till jobbet en svang senare
<Nafallo> realubot: vad gor du?
<Nafallo> realubot: !!!
<Nafallo> realubot: vad gor du?
<Nafallo> realubot: ?
<realubot> Nafallo: Skarp dig nu da.
 * Nafallo funderar pa en tupplur
<realubot> Fegis.
<Nafallo> ?
<Nafallo> fegis?
<realubot> Det är bara fegisar som sover.
<Nafallo> hellre fegis an idiot
<realubot> Dom harda grabbarna ar vakna dygnet runt.
<Nafallo> de harda grabbarna har inte tillrackligt med blod till hjarnan for att halla sig vakna.
<realubot> Den här kanalen är ju segare än vanligt. Var är alla?
<Philip5> realubot: ute i det fina vårvädret
<madbear> brinner upp i solen
<realubot> Philip5: PIII:an!
<realubot> Är du här?
 * Nafallo tags madbear vampyr
<Nafallo> !madbear
<ubot2> Factoid 'madbear' not found
<Nafallo> !madbear is <reply>är en vampyr
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Philip5> realubot: jag har lämnat P3an bakom mig och tagit några år fram i tiden till en intel core 2 duo på 2.4 ghz
<realubot> !madbear
<ubot2> är en vampyr
<realubot> Philip5: Se där. Det tar sig.
<Nafallo> !no, madbear is <reply>...är en vampyr
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Nafallo> !philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<Philip5> realubot: har fått tillbaka allt ut moderkortet nu så jag kunde trycka i lite nyare gamla grejer iaf
<realubot> Philip5: Aha.
<Philip5> realubot: nu ska bara asus avgöra om de räknar felet med mitt moderkort som ett fabriksfel eller inte
<Nafallo> Philip5: har du minions? :-)
<realubot> Hm, intressant.
<Philip5> Nafallo: så klart... har inte du?!! ;)
<Barre> HeMan: ny grill monterad, nördgrillning närmar sig mer och mer för varje dag som går :P
<Nafallo> Barre: blir era produkter sa varma?
<Barre> Nafallo: hehe... nejdu.. vi har marknadens energisnålaste och minst värmeutvecklande produkter på marknaden (per prestandaenhet).. så det så
 * realubot packar ner en flintastek och några öl inför resan till Barre.
<realubot> Det ska bli sååå trevligt med nördgrillning.
<realubot> Men vänta nu... nördgrillning. Var är brudarna?
<Nafallo> realubot: sorry... men maste vara nord for att fa komma dit.
<Nafallo> realubot: och jag vet inte var amelia ar idag.
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps och inser att Barres nördgrillning inte är något för honom.
<maxjezy> seeeegt
<maxjezy> lika bra att ladda en skiva då
<Nafallo> like bra att bestalla mat da...
<salmiak> lika bra att gå ut i solen en sväng till då, det var länge sen det var sol här
<Nafallo> jag vill ha mat!
<Nafallo> jag kanske maste hitta annan mat innan maten jag vill ha hinner hit :-/
<Nafallo> realubot: ge mig mat!
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag har ju inte ens mat till mig själv.
<swecarp> Philip5,  ńu är det allin 12,04 kubuntu
<Nafallo> realubot: hur ar det mitt problem? ;-)
<Haffe> Helt dött på ircen?
<Markk> Nej då
<Markk> Bara i dåliga kanaler.
<Markk> :D
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Intressant.
<Haffe> Jag håller på och spelar Left 4 Dead.
<Markk> Jag försöker fixa min båt i python.
<itmannen> Undrar hur mycket nätkraft irc drar. Kan väl inte vara så mycket. Eller ?
<einand> itmannen: beror väl mest på hur aktiva kanalerna är, men annars nej
<itmannen> Ok
<Markk> Inte speciellt mycket.
<Markk> Men kör man t.ex. irssi på en server och sedan SSH till den servern så fetchar och pushar SSH-klienten data konstant.
<Markk> Inga stora mängder.
<Markk> Men det är hela tiden.
<itmannen> För det är väl bara lite textmassa som skickas fram och tillbaka
<Markk> mm
<Haffe> Usch, måste fixa mat till imorgon.
<itmannen> Haffe:  Jobbigt. Skaffa dig en kvinna
<realubot> itmannen: Nej.
<Markk> Helvete vad det blåser ute.
<Markk> MÃ¥ste vara storm.
<itmannen> realubot:  Nej vaddå ?
<realubot> itmannen: IRC drar inte mycket.
<realubot> Som andra redan har sagt.
<itmannen> realubot:  Aha. Låter bra det när man sitter mobilt
<itmannen> realubot:  Har en mobil som jag startar en hotspot i och ansluter via wifi från lappen
<itmannen> Mobilt i dödens väntrum
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: hur är 12.04 då?
<Philip5> swecarp: funkar det att importera från din kamera med digikam?
<swecarp> bara bra digikam funkar testade för en liten stund sedan skall nu bara importera alla bilderna som ligger förvarade på nätet
<itmannen> swecarp: Godafton kamrat carpen
<swecarp> godafton kamrat itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Är läget stabilt
<swecarp> japp lite trubbel här men det går att fixa i morgon kväll
<swecarp> itmannen,  är det stabilt i din ände
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det som inte dödar en härdar en
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hos mig presonlingen så är det helt ok
<swecarp> Philip5,  fick ett problem med digikam ställde i lokala samlingar och då kom inte alla taggarna som jag har lagt in
<itmannen> Götapetter. Det måste nog vara minst 30 gr varmt i rummet jag sitter nu
<swecarp> vart är du nu då
<itmannen> swecarp:  Vi är på en resa till morsan på ett vårdhem
<swecarp> itmannen,  ok
<itmannen> swecarp:  Så just nu kör jag mobilt
<Philip5> swecarp: man kan du importera från kameran utan att digikam kraschar nu då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  ja det verkar funka nu skall se hur det funkar längre fram det har funkat tidigare när jag körde betan på 12.04 men helt plötsligt så funkade det inte
<swecarp> ok nu kallar irl på min uppmersamhet har en nybadad hund som behöver torkas
<itmannen> Rx/ps     Tx/ps antar jag betyder sändning och mottagning
<itmannen> Om så är fallet så drar irc väldigt lite. Tog och installerade Glances för att kolla
<itmannen>  Glances v1.3.7 running on Amilo
<itmannen> Man ser nästan allt som försigår i datorn via terminalen
<joel135> itmannen: fint program! precis vad jag (inaktivt) har letat efter. särskilt i/o på sda
<itmannen> Funkar kanon i terminalen
<itmannen> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/3783/glancesirc.jpg
<joel135> itmannen: vad är det där för skrivbordsmiljö?
<itmannen> joel135:  Det är ubuntu 12.04 med "vanliga" utseendet
<salmiak> Rx borde vara mottagning va. receive
<joel135> itmannen: det ser bättre ut för varje release, tycker jag; salmiak: precis. och t(ransmit)
<itmannen> joel135:  Fast det du ser hos denna lapptop är inte standard för 12.04
<itmannen> Ganska intressant att se den dramatiska ökningen när man öppnar en webbsida
<joel135> man skulle ha lagt till en funktion i skriptet, som skapar & spelar egen musik utifrån hur intensivt datorn jobbar :P
<itmannen> Nu ska jag byta rum
<Haffe> Har ni helgat herren på denna vilodag?
<hplc> slaktat får?
<hplc> är precise tillräckligt stabil för att användas?
<itmannen> Sådär. Då är jag på ett "riktig" nät
<itmannen> Eller nätanslutning är väl ett bättre ord
<hplc> med min usb dongel anslutning känns det som om jag är på ett fiske-nät, inte helt pålitligt men har inget annat nu :S
<hplc> kan man använda deja dup mot en RSYNC server? eller måste man ha FTP server aktiverat?
<andol> hplc: Själva deja-dup verkar inte kunna prata direkt mot en rsync-server. Däremot så fixar det underliggande duplicity att prata mot en rsyncd.
<hplc> andol: så i deja dup väljer jag bara "custom location" och säger att den ska kopiera mot    "     192.168.0.250:/       "
<andol> hplc: Däremot så är inte en FTP-server det enda alternativt. Deja-dup ser även ut att fixa SSH/SFTP, Webdav, Windows-utdelning (smb) samt Ubuntu.
<andol> hplc: Nu förstår jag inte riktigt vad du menar.
<hplc> andol: jag har möjlighet att aktivera allt det som deja dup stödjer, men jag vet inte vilket protokoll som är bäst / snabbast
<andol> hplc: Jag skulle välja SFTP, vilket deja-dup verkar referera till i allmäna ordalag som ssh.
<hplc> andol: hmm FreeNAS stödjer nåt som heter tftp
<hplc> och givetvis kan jag slå på SSH
<andol> hplc: tftp är något helt annat, och inte ens i närheten utav rätt i sammanhanget.
<andol> hplc: Slår du på SSH så innefattar nästan det garantat SFTP.
<hplc> andol: tack :)
<hplc> det krånglar lite när backupen ska göras, backup serverns loggar visar att den hört och accepterat anonymous connection, men efter ett par filer står det att backupen misslyckades, men det verkar inte vara server side, och det hänger sig när den arbetar med firefox cache filer
<hplc> och nu har jag glömt av vad den där utmärkta log fils visaren som kodein tipsade om hette
<itmannen> Ett hett tips om en dokumentär om vårt informationsöverflöd. http://svtplay.se/v/2617080/dokumentarfilm/informationsoverflodet
<kodein> hplc: splunk
<andol> kodein: Har inte splunk en jättetrist EULA, där man nästan bokstavligt talat säljar sin själ?
<hplc> kodein: tusen tack, mitt minne fungerar inte nu för tiden, jag borde återuppta mitt dagboksskrivande som läkarna föreslog
<hplc> andol: eftersom det imho är den bästa som finns, är gratis, inget personligt står i loggarna och man inte ingått något avtal om att köpa nåt så får dom göra vad dom vill med mina log resultat
<kodein> andol: det är inte min själ det handlar om
<Slartibart> Nån som prövat att kompilera  plugins-paketet till cairodock? Det verkar som att jag inte kan hitta rätt paket hur jag än letar, det står bara "package 'alsa' not found"
<Slartibart> ..och längre ner alsa mixer applet not included..
<Slartibart> Om nån har en gissning om vilket paket som behövs för det där så är det bättre än inget alls?
<Slartibart> Om man t.ex kollar här, https://lists.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/msg03258.html , så finns scriptet om man söker på alsa_mixer. Men det går inte att utläsa nåt paketnamn, eller nåt som jag kan hitta åtminstone..
<itmannen> Hög tid att kräla iväg och sova. Blir en tidig morgon.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> asså är ubuntu 12 kapabel till gamla datorer?
<Peyam> funkade som skit, som jag förväntade mig, på en gammal packardbell
<Peyam> musen fryser ibland
<Slartibart> Vad är gamla datorer då?
<Peyam> jag har en  packrdbell från 2005 tror jag
<Peyam> vet ej vilken modell men den var seg med xp så tänkte jag prova ubuntu
<Slartibart> Kollat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Peyam> min dator har 5900 Mb ram
<Peyam> 500
<Peyam> skitdator
<Peyam> min pppa vill bara sitta vid den
<realubot> Peyam: Testa Unity 2d?
<Peyam> Peyam: ska testa det. kommer inte musen frysa?
<Peyam> realubot: Min pappa skriver pjäser på kurdiska och kurdiska bostäver ser konsitgt ut i Office packetet
<realubot> Det där med kurdiska vet jag inte. Det är möjligt att du måste installera någon språkfil eller något.
<realubot> language-support-ku - metapackage for Kurdish language support
<realubot> language-pack-gnome-ku - GNOME translation updates for language Kurdish
<realubot> libreoffice-l10n-ku - office productivity suite -- Kurdish language package
<realubot> Den sista låter ju intressant om du inte redan har installerat den.
<Peyam> det går o skriv kurdiska och så
<Peyam> men vissa bokstäver sitter inte ihop med orden och de har en annan 'font' än resten av texten
<realubot> Det kanske beror på att fonten inte innhåller bokstäverna? Välj en vanlig font.
<Peyam> jag kör med time new roman
<Peyam> och den kör inte från höger till vänster
<Peyam> hände ringet när man väljer höger till vänster
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Slartibart> Men..alltså.. Nu får jag "okänt typnamn GtkSocket och GtkSocketClass" när jag ska kompilera. Men inget  som helst om vad man ska installera för att få bort det. Nåt med gtk 3 antar jag? Nån som vet hur det är tänkt att man ska lösa såna här saker?
<arand> Google säger #include <gtk/gtk.h> ?
<Slartibart> arand: Mkay? Men vilket paket hör det till då?
<Slartibart> Låter intressant, förstås :)
<arand> libgtk-3-dev ?
<arand> eller libgtk2.0-dev, förstås
<Slartibart> Dom var installerade redan båda två :-[. Men tack för namnen. Hmm..
<maxjezy> någon som testat 12:an?
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-22
<David-A> maxjezy: har åxå fastnat i den videon, undra om svt kommer att sända den? (jag har för mej svt sände denna för länge sen http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_lessig_says_the_law_is_strangling_creativity.html )
<David-A> gonatt
<huttan> najs
<huttan> vakna med game of thrones :)
<andol> morgens
<Dynamit> morgon andol
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> Barre: fungerade skriptet!?
<andol> larsemil: Noterade Barre det finstilta du skrev in, angående provision på den försäljning som skedde tack vare användandet utav skriptet? :)
<larsemil> tror inte det. men det står i licensen på github.
<larsemil> 102% av alla intjänade pengar.
<larsemil> andol: tror inte du heller läste det finstilta. alla som var i kanalen när jag länkade är också skyldig mig 33% av sin lön varje månad.
<andol> larsemil: listigt
<Dynamit> fn verkar som tryckhöjd skillnaden mellan Eheim 600 Compact pump och Alphacool vpp655 single edition är för stor för det finns alltid luft i min Alphacool vp655 vad jag än gör och när det är borta så kommer det till slut tillbaka
<Barre> larsemil: fungerade fint, gjorde lite förändringar dock. använder det till ett case som kostat oss pengar, ennebär det att du betalar en del av den kostnaden nu när det inte är några inkomster accosierade? ;P
<Dynamit> asså fn vad man får bråka med vattenkylning om man inte har optimerat det till 100%
<Dynamit> men när det väl är optimerat då jäklar kan all luftkylning dra åt skogen.
<Barre> Dynamit: vatenkylning.. det är såååå 90-tal :P   du ska ju numera lägga hela elektroniken (helt utan fläktar) i mineralolja.
<Barre> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=855515&mpage=1
<Barre> http://testcenterim.blogspot.se/2010/08/aquarium-case.html
<andol> Ähh, mycket bättre att ha sina maskiner i molnet. På den höjden är ju lufttemperaturen så låg att man får en naturlig kylning, helt gratis.
<Barre> :)
<Dynamit> Barre: ge fn i att göra alla programmen ligger efter i tiden
<Dynamit> enligt EPG så började ett program kl.10 den började spela in exakt då som den ska men inte fasiken började programmet först typ 2-3minuter efteråt
<Barre> huh?
<Dynamit> en dekoder som jag håller på med stämmer klockan exakt på
<Dynamit> och enligt EPG så började programmet klockan 10
<Dynamit> men egentligen började den inte först ~10:02-10:03
<Dynamit> LoL verkar som en del kanaler sätter någon minut tidigare än den verkliga sändningen bara för att de ska komma reklam med
<andyland> Vad händer linus? Är ni lika taggade över detta som jag? http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/04/08/198254/qt-51-adds-android-and-ios-support
<bamsefar> Vad behöver jag installera för att köra nrpe på ubuntu?
<bamsefar> nagios-nrpe-server och nagios-plugins?
<Barre> bamsefar: kör inte nrpe om du har möjlighet att köra check_by_ssh, enklare, snyggare och säkrare.  annars är det de två du behöver
<Barre> bamsefar: kör du check_by_ssh så behöver du bara sätta upp ett nyckelpar och installera nagios-plugin på klienterna.. och de plugins som behöver högre acceess, kanske tillochmed root, så fixar du med sudo på klienten
<bamsefar> Barre: JAg har redan all infra för nrpe, så jag behöver det. :)
<bamsefar> Har bara en ubuntu-maskin
<bamsefar> Hoppas jag slipper den snart.
<bamsefar> hrrm, check_memory finns inte i ubuntu eller?
<peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaaaam det e jag Peyaaaaaaaaaaam
<peyam> om det e ngn som inte gillar kurder kan ta en diskussion med mig
<peyam> tack
<peyam> Kurder har bidragit med mkt inom linux
<peyam> tex jag
<peyam> Svara
<peyam> Annars kmr jag aldrig bli integrerad till Svenska samhället och kommer att hamna i ghetto och bli hemlös individ till slut
<peyam> e det vad ni vill?
<peyam> e det?
<UkuleleSolen_> God dag i stugan!
<UkuleleSolen_> Ingen här?
<peyam> jag e hät
<peyam> alltid
<UkuleleSolen_> Jag har stora problem med ljudkortet på en dator. har lyckats spåra felet till en kerneluppdatering... men det har inte hjälpt mig
<UkuleleSolen_> Ljudkortet (HDMI via nvidia) hittas inte av systemet
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen_: prova att starta datorn med en gammal kernel som du funkat innan uppdatering då
<Philip5> om det nu ger skillnad så vet du det
<Coffe> UkuleleSolen_:  tror du tappat nvidia drivers..
<UkuleleSolen_> philip, finns 2 krux med det. Dels så låser sig datorn med än varannan gång jag är inne i grubmenyerna. Dels så, när jag väl startat upp med gammal kernel, får jag det ändå inte att funka.
<UkuleleSolen_> möjligt att jag ändrade för många inställningar innan jag kom på att det var keneln som var boven
<Philip5> då kan man ju anta att det inte har med kernelen i sig att göra utan med alsa eller nvidia drivisar
<Philip5> eller något annat
<UkuleleSolen_> Finns det nåt sätt att blåsa bort alla ljudkortsinställningar o börja från början?
<UkuleleSolen_> ?
<UkuleleSolen> Har liksom provat det mesta och förstår inte hur jag går vidare
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> En tjej som jag smågillar satt bredvid en tjej koompis.
<peyam> jag ba hej hur är läget till min tjejkompis
<peyam> hon ba "Hej kom din tjej i fredas "
<peyam> -.-
<peyam> nu vet tjejen som jag gillar att jag har tjej
<Coffe> Hej bullen
<Coffe> :P
<peyam> hej
<peyam> kan du tänka dej hur pinsamt det va
<peyam> alla e döda igen
<Barre> bamsefar: innebär det att du INTE har infra för ssh? ;P
<tiina> hej hur unmountar jag usb stickan?
<tiina> fat32
<bamsefar> Barre: ;)
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Jag vill dela med mig ngt
<peyam> jag gick till apoteket och när jag var vid kassan så öppnar dem en ny kassa. och jag sprang till den nya kassan
<peyam> och snubben som stog där sa "hon e före dig"
<peyam> och hon stog i den andra kassan
<peyam> och jag kände mig lite kränkt
<peyam> det e ju alltid först in först serv som gäller
<peyam> va fan e det här
<peyam> nästa gång ska jag säga emot
<peyam> jag sa inget
<peyam> men när jag gick ut ja blev skitsur
<peyam> va tkr ni?
<peyam> ngt o säga om detta
<peyam> ?
<maxjezy> antagligen va det en vit kärring som stod i kassan?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> en indisk / pakistani snubbe
<peyam> men visst gäller inte den här regeln
<andol> peyam: Tja, är väl iofs inte helt orimligt att tycka att det vid öppnandet utav en ny kassa ska gälla samma turordnng som i den ursprungliga kön.
<peyam> ja men var funkar det så?
<peyam> den här regeln gäller ju inte. jag var ju först där och jag har rätt att bli serverad först
<maxjezy> har dom inte nummerlappar så äre bara köra klassikern att ens fru ligger hemma och trånar efter en.
<peyam> nej de har ingen nummerlapp
<maxjezy> precis, då säger du så till den som står framför
<andol> peyam: Finns nog folk utav båda åsikterna, men i regel är det väl sällan folk tycker starkt nog av för att göra en faktisk sak utav.
<peyam> jag ska fan säga til imorn
<maxjezy> peyam, annars om det är nummerlappar kan du be om att få köpa någon annans nummerlapp
<maxjezy> erbjud 5 kr
<peyam> nej jag kan vänta om det enummerlapp
<peyam> men jag blev förvånad att han ville servera ngn annan som var för emig
<maxjezy> aja, lite knep bara
<maxjezy> han kanske va femenist
<peyam> jag bryr mig inte om det
<peyam> nu fått jag bekräftelse att han gjorde fel
<peyam> och det ska jag säga tilll han
<maxjezy> peyam, hälsa från #ubuntu-se
<peyam> ja haha
<andol> peyam: Att *en* annan person håller med dig är väl ändå lite tunt statiskt underlag för att du ska kunna hävda att du har rätt?
<peyam> men det e ju så överallt
<peyam> först till kvan som gäller
<maxjezy> jo, när expert gick i kk så var det till och med beväpnade strider om vem som skulle handla först
<maxjezy> enligt majoriteten på flashback var det givetvis nysvenskar och white trash som skulle shoppa big screen tv apparater
<maxjezy> själv tror jag att de va reinfelt som blev av med tv i skillsmässan.
<peyam> maxjezy: tkr du att jag borde glömma det eller ska jag säga åt honom o ge mig en förklaring?
<maxjezy> ja tycker du ska gå tillbaka och kräva en förklaring
<peyam> på riktigt?
<maxjezy> jo
<peyam> seriöst?
<peyam> eller driver du med mig?
<maxjezy> om man låter saker rinna ut i sanden blir man bara bitter
<maxjezy> nej, seriöst
<peyam> okej
<maxjezy> svenskar gör detta hela tiden, alltså skiter i och klaga osv.
<peyam> då gör jag det
<maxjezy> sen går de hem och ger frugan smisk
<maxjezy> bättre att rikta kritiken dit den ska
<peyam> sant
<maxjezy> polisen brukar vara lite otrevliga mot mig, jag tar givetvis upp detta med polisens representanter på telefon eller facebook
<maxjezy> om man låter folk bete sig hur de vill kommer man känna sig överkörd, man ska stå på sig
<maxjezy> även om man själv har fel
<maxjezy> enligt andra
<peyam> men e det inte en liten sak?
<peyam> borde jag inte bara glömma det?
<maxjezy> jo, alltså, du ska utgå ifrån dig själv
<maxjezy> du tog upp det här i kanalen och va lite upprörd som ja uppfattade det
<maxjezy> därför tyckte jag du skulle agera som ja sa. men om du inte är kränkt eller upprörd så
<maxjezy> kan du ju låta det rinna ut
<peyam> jag e lite upprörd faktiskt
<peyam> jag kände att han tog min identitet ifrån mig
<peyam> typ såg mig som ingenting
<maxjezy> ja men dåså
<maxjezy> sådär känner jag ofta.
<peyam> och du skulle ha klagat?
<maxjezy> jopp
<peyam> ja drar dit o pratar med dem
<peyam> imorn
<peyam> med respekt
<maxjezy> du kan ju be personalansvariga komma ut med
<maxjezy> så det är två av dem, en av dig.
<peyam> okej
<peyam> jag ska prata med dem lugnt
<peyam> och be dem se över sånt
<maxjezy> du kan ju säga något i stil med "ja tycker faktiskt ni kan ha fler kassor öppna samtidigt så inte det blir en rush över till nya kassan, såna småsaker skapar bara problem för oss konsumenter då vi lätt blir irriterade på varandra, och att dessutom bli offentligt tillrättavisad av en kassamedarbetare på apoteket kanske inte är det man söker när man är där"
<peyam> ja
<peyam> det låter bra
<peyam> ja ska säga det
<peyam> och prata med ngn
<maxjezy> det är ju svårt att som kund på apoteket veta vilka kö-rutiner de applicerar på sina kunder
<peyam> då kmr ja må bättre och känner att jag har gjort ngt åt saken
<maxjezy> om de inte kan ha fler kassor igång, kan de ju iaf skylta med hur de vill att kunderna ska bete sig i butiken
<maxjezy> aja, lycka till. tror det blir bra detta.
<peyam> jag e lite lugnare efter o ha pratat med dej faktiskt
<peyam> tack
<peyam> maxjezy: fick du typ tänka på det du precis skrev eller var det en självklarhet för dej?
<peyam> back
<Dynamit> Vad tycker ni ska vara maxtempen för Amd Athlon X2 260 + Inno3D GeForce GTX 580 iChill HDMI Dual-DVI 1536MB ska vara när det kyls utav vatten?
<Dynamit> ska jag gå efter vad jag tycker så är det åt helskotta förvarmt men vill höra vad andra tycker
<Philip5> temp i kärnan eller i lådan?
<Dynamit> tempen på CPU naturligt vis
<Dynamit> samt GPU dioden
<Philip5> då måste man ju pressa cpun lite en stund för att komma upp i lite temp
<Philip5> vid vanliga använding så här så ligger de bara strax över 30 grader
<Dynamit> du jag kan stressa den i 100% i 4timmar om jag vill flera veckor i sträck också vill bara veta vad som andra anser vara acceptabel temperator
<maxjezy> min ligger runt 40
<Dynamit> och nu snackar jag vatten kylning inte jäkla sketen luftkylning
<Dynamit> ska jag ta din temp som referens maxjezy så borde jag ligga på 20*C hur fasiken jag än använder datorn
<Dynamit> och det går inte med temperaturen i rummet
<Dynamit> då det är ~21*C i mitt rum
<maxjezy> jag tror min är lite varm pga dammiga bitar i datorn
<Dynamit> dessutom så ska man ta i åtanke vilken CPU det är
<Dynamit> samt hur länge den används och hej och hå som du säger rakt ut maxjezy.
<maxjezy> Dynamit, ibland när jag renderar kan det bli riktigt varmt
<maxjezy> runt 85 grader
<maxjezy> kanske det är lite för varmt
<maxjezy> men som sagt, det är dammigt
<Dynamit> 85 är ju på gränsen för många CPU om inte för varmt
<Dynamit> beror på vad det är för CPU
<Philip5> har kört min på 100 grader men då är den instabil
<Dynamit> som ni säger rakt ut så måste jag få veta vad ni har för CPU annars kan jag ju kyssa mig i skrevet att försöka räkna ut vad som är acceptabel temperatur OBS! min kylning ska vara ~15-20% effektivare en de ni antagligen använder. För antar att ni är folk som anser att lufkylning räcker (jäkla reaplan som låter i jämförelse men men).
<maxjezy> 80 är high 98 är critical
<maxjezy> enligt sensors
<Philip5> Dynamit: kan ju skilja mellan samma cpu-modell var de klarar beroende på batch
<Dynamit> Vist mineral olia skulle vara fett men pallar fasiken inte snavka om jobb.
<Dynamit> *oila
<Dynamit> *olja
<Dynamit> *snacka
<Philip5> jag kör med intel i7-3770K
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du skaffat nytt
<Philip5> gjorde jag i höstas
<Philip5> min förra i7a dog
<Philip5> överklockade den så den höll bara 2 år innan den dödde
<maxjezy> ah, överklockat denna med?
<Philip5> lite
<Philip5> förra var en i7-2600K
<maxjezy> samma som jag fast utan k då
<maxjezy> min är två år
<Philip5> är ju bara fördel när man klockar som K är nått
<maxjezy> typ
<Dynamit> Nu låter det nästan som Airforce one är på ingång i mitt rum
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<Dynamit> drog upp alla fläktarna på max för att kyla ner flänsarna och se till att blocken svalnar ganska fort.
<Philip5> Dynamit: sådan här kylning har jag: http://www.guru3d.com/miraserver/images/2009/noctua-nh-d14/IMG_9611.jpg
<Dynamit> men 65*C för GPU dioden med ungefär 45% belastning i 1timme och 14min. är inte illa, dessutom så låg belastningen på CPU ungefär 50-90% inte illa med tanke på att allting som kylde ner flänsarna var avstängda
<Dynamit> som sagt jag ska få ner min temp 15-20% med det du har om vi hade haft exakt samma modell av CPU
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYHAhZeFhIk där har du mitt as till kylning, dock så har jag flyttat pumpen som du ser ifrån högra sidan till vänstra sidan.
<Screedo> Dynamit: har du alltid alla de fläktarna igång?
<Dynamit> haha tänker du på när jag byter ifrån 5V till 12V
<Dynamit> ?
<Screedo> jag tänker på alla dina 9 fläktar på sidan av datorn :)
<Dynamit> det är inte ens dator ju det är radiatorns fläktar det ju
<Dynamit> och de var de jag menade
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> du borde prova bygga in en kompressor i den istället :)
<Screedo> en husvagnskyl.
<Dynamit> men det är tyst vid 5V de är vid 12V man hör hur det susar pga. luftflödet
<Screedo> jo
<Dynamit> när jag får till kylningen ordentligt så kommer det vara minst 15% effektivare än era luftkylningar om det är modell utav CPU som är ens jämförbar i värmeutväcklingen
<Dynamit> och dessutom vara tyst i jämförelse :P
<maxjezy> någon som testat chromebook?
<Dynamit> för de mesta står radiatorns fläktar på 5V
<maxjezy> undrar lite hur de funkar med flash
<maxjezy> typ, streamingsidor med videomaterial och massa popups och banners och snusk.
<maxjezy> Dynamit, är du dansk?
<maxjezy> lite svårt att höra vad du säger :)
<Dynamit> hahahah maxjezy jätte roligt
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> annars verkar ju din dator riktigt pro
<Dynamit> den är extrem dock måste jag optimera kylningen just nu är det ju bara skit
<maxjezy> va har du för grafikkort i den?
<Dynamit> Inno3D GeForce GTX 580 iChill HDMI Dual-DVI 1536MB
<maxjezy> shit
<Dynamit> Vadå tycker du att det är skit
<maxjezy> nej, shit
<maxjezy> mer som, wow
<maxjezy> shit pommes.
<Dynamit> så håller jag med dig men vad fan jag har inte råd med värre när jag köpte den
<maxjezy> ganska bra
<Dynamit> nä men okej när kylningen är som den ska så kan jag OC den
<Dynamit> http://s3.pji.nu/product/standard/800/972295.jpg
<maxjezy> ah, va gör du med denna kraften?
<Dynamit> spelar, programmerar
<Screedo> folk måste fan sitta med botar och miniräknare på tradera :D
<Dynamit> vadårå
<Screedo> har förlorat två auktioner på slutsekunden nu, och då snackar vi slutsekunden.
<Screedo> inte 10 sekunder innan, utan 1-3 sekunder.
<Screedo> men det är klart, kan inte vara så svårt att skriva en bot till tradera
<Dynamit> du vet va att man kan köra auto budning
<Screedo> ja
<Screedo> det jag gör :)
<Dynamit> mm de är antagligen det de gör
<maxjezy> du sätter för lågt bud
<Screedo> och ändå blir jag överbjuden i slutsekunden.
<Dynamit> håller med maxjezy du sätter det för lågt
<Dynamit> det är det som är orsaken
<maxjezy> du vinner om du satt högre autobud än din motståndare
<Screedo> nä, jag var enda budgivaren tills de sista sekunderna sedan kommer någon och lägger ett bud i den sista sekunden och man ser inte i bud historiken att det är mer än ett bu.
<Screedo> bud*
<maxjezy> det är så det fungerar
<Screedo> nä, jag ser ju andra autobud på samma auktion.
<maxjezy> fast, om du hade satt autobud på 10000000kr
<maxjezy> då hade du vunnit
<Screedo> men, det finns botar till allt annat så varför inte tradera :D
<Dynamit> då är man desperat eller så gör man det i vinst syfte
<Screedo> allt som handlar on pengar skapar massa saker :D
<maxjezy> jag sålde en dator, ett par dagar senare var den på tradera igen :)
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> ujj, goglade botat och tradera :D
<Screedo> man är för ärlig av sig.
<maxjezy> jag köpte den dör 1000 kr, sålde för 2000 kr
<maxjezy> han sålde den för 3000 kr
<Dynamit> den som köpte den för 3000kr är jäklit korkad
<maxjezy> jo, det var en seg jävla msi
<maxjezy> med windows 8 consumer preview
<Screedo> finns program för ebay som kan se ditt maxbud...
<Dynamit> spelar igen roll vad det är man är korkad om man betalar mer än vad den ens kostar i affären
<Screedo> då finns det program för tradera också
<maxjezy> ah, den kosta typ 4000 i affären
<maxjezy> men den va köpt som demo ex
<Dynamit> se korkad
<Dynamit> dessutom consumer preview WTF
<maxjezy> jag prutade ner den för jag såg hur desperat tanten som sålde den var
<maxjezy> hon sålde den sent en fredagkväll
<maxjezy> antagligen alkoholtarmen som sög
<Dynamit> då kan jag ju börja sälja Developer preview i uppsjö för priset som är skam
<maxjezy> msi är ett jävla skit
<peyam> vf
<peyam> filrformaten?
<maxjezy> nej, datortillverkaren
<peyam> jag har en lenovo och en ja byggd sj
<Dynamit> har bara datorer jag byggt själv förutom bärbara så klart ;)
<Screedo> jaha, strögit, :( jag som ville ha det nätverkskortet, 2 nic på ibm med intel nic på, fungerar i esxi osv.
<Dynamit> eller jag ljög kom jag på
<Dynamit> har ju dedikerade servern också
<peyam> Dynamit: http://postimg.org/image/d162rli0n/full/
<peyam> bort med panelen
<peyam> en conky
<peyam> baara
<peyam> sen ha rja windows key som visar menu
<Dynamit> fasiken vad varmt peyam och du har säkert Intel CPU
<peyam> ja
<Dynamit> och jag har svalare fast jag har AMD hahaha
<peyam> den e bärbar
<Dynamit> jaha okej
<Dynamit> förklarar saken
<peyam> annars brukar jag ha 30-35 på min stationära
<Dynamit> se vilket innebär att jag borde lätt ha ungefär samma fast jag kör AMD eftersom jag kör på vattenkylning
<Dynamit> och borde behålla typ 32*c som max
<peyam> e dem dyra?
<Dynamit> om jag ska använda din CPU som någon form av referens
<Dynamit> vad?
<peyam> vattenkylning
<peyam> för om du har en AMD som har lägre temperatur än min nu
<peyam> då har du en bra kylare
<Dynamit> beror på ska man leka med stora grabbarna så kostar det minst 4tusen utan problem
<peyam> offfffffffff
<peyam> dyr
<Dynamit> du man kan OC utav helskotta istället och man har en tyst dator
<peyam> haha
<Dynamit> skulle gärna ha typ 4/st Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080 med 9 fläktar per radiator så klart
<peyam> offffffffff
<peyam> hur rik e du
<Dynamit> sa skulle
<Dynamit> sa inte har
<Dynamit> jäkla skillnad
<peyam> ja  du har en värd 4000
<peyam> måste ha money tilll det
<Dynamit> Jag har inge barn och ingen flickvänn, ingen bil visserligen inge jobb heller men jag har aktivitets ersättning och har knappt inga utgifter och orsakerna har jag ju skrivit
<peyam> vf e du så aggro
<Dynamit> jag är inte aggro upplever du mig så så är det inte meningen.
<Dynamit> bara radiatorn kostar 990:- där jag köpte den :P
<Dynamit> men ska man ha kylning så ska man
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> undrar om ja ska gå o träna
<peyam> ska jag?
<Dynamit> fast klart 4/st Phobya extreme SuperNova 1260 skulle inte sitta fel heller ;). Kanske det
<Dynamit> du bestämmer
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> e osäker
<peyam> men ja drar
<peyam> vi hörs
<antec> Var bara in och vände igen :D
<Dynamit> märker det antec
<huttan> god morgon =)
<Dynamit> godkväll huttan
<huttan> blev lite inne i en grej inatt, så vakna nu :p
<Dynamit> det är inte morgon för det
<Dynamit> :P
<huttan> haha, ok då :p
<huttan> suger o vakna 10min innan alla pizza ställen stänger..hur fan ska jag få mat sen?
<huttan> dagens problem
<Dynamit> laga den
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> jag har sönder den åt dig
<huttan> hehe
<Dynamit> nä ta en kartong mjölk och dricka
<huttan> mm
<huttan> köpa en fet yoghurt på macken sen
<antec> Jag håller på att söka mig på att även bli medlem i Norges Ubuntu förening, eftersom jag är halvnorsk är det ju bra att få tips från båda hållen :D
<huttan> finns det nån svensk ubuntu förening?
<antec> ja eller åtminstone Ubuntu-se
<Dynamit> blev bara halvliter mjölk var vist inte så jäkla sugen på mjölk
<huttan> antec: menar du kanalen eller nått annat?
<antec> jag menar kanalen, allstå den motsvarande som den här!  #ubuntu-no
<huttan> ok ok =)
<PhilDesmond> Är saldot vid PlusGiro/BankGiro-kontot offentligt? Finns det något API genom vilket jag kan kolla vad olika organisationer får i donationer?
<huttan> Kul fråga, om du hittar svar på den får du gärna säga det till mig PhilDesmond
<PhilDesmond> Jag kommer aldrig att hitta svaret på den om ingen här vet det. :/
<Dynamit> baa måste komma på bra sätt att mäta tempen i vattnet
<PhilDesmond> För övrigt fattar jag inte om vem som helst kan få ett PG/BG och om det i så fall är gratis.
<_Trullo> det är inte gratis
<PhilDesmond> Kostar en gång eller per månad?
<huttan> PhilDesmond: vet inte hur det funkar privat, när jag startade ett AB fick jag bankgiro
<_Trullo> möjligt att årsredovisningen visar vad dom får in i bidrag, frågan om det är specifierat dock
<PhilDesmond> Hrm.
<huttan> PhilDesmond: Och det i sig betalas via "enkla företaget" i SEB eller va de kallar det
<_Trullo> tror det är en årskostnad på 200 kr eller nått
<PhilDesmond> Mer än man får i donationer alltså.
<PhilDesmond> 200 kr per 10 år om man har tur.
<PhilDesmond> Folk hatar att ge bidrag.
<PhilDesmond> Med Bitcoin är det enkelt, men istället har ingen Bitcoin...
<_Trullo> tja.. e väl inte så konstigt så som 90-kontona har betett sig?
<PhilDesmond> 90-kontona?
<maxjezy> PhilDesmond, beror väl lite på
<maxjezy> varför man ska ge
<huttan> eftersom man i princip är tvingad att "ge" i en av våra väst valutor, så är det ganska meningslöst ;)
<maxjezy> jag föredrar att skänka via bitcoins om ja nu ska skänka
<maxjezy> slipper genomgå bankens lägga till betalning osv
<PhilDesmond> Jag gjorde ju en poäng av att även med Bitcoin så donerar ingen.
<maxjezy> beror ju på varför man ska donera
<PhilDesmond> Troligen till stor del p.g.a. 4 personer i Sverige har Bitcoin.
<maxjezy> har du något att erbjuda, så donerar säkert fler
<PhilDesmond> *att
<maxjezy> om du bara skriver, hej ja vill ha donationer, kanske det inte är så poppis
<PhilDesmond> Det är väl en självklarhet att man inte frågar efter donationer utan att erbjuda någon tjänst?
<maxjezy> haha, nääeee.
<PhilDesmond> Då är det ju tiggeri.
<PhilDesmond> Det borde anordnas stora torgmöten där folk kan växla in sina värdelösa kronor till Bitcoin i olika stånd.
<maxjezy> man borde kunna köpa bitcoins på pressbyrån
<PhilDesmond> Lär inte hända eftersom de troligen ägs av Goldman Jews eller vad de heter, som allt annat.
<maxjezy> jo, jag funderar faktiskt på att sälja av mina bitcoins
<PhilDesmond> Varför?
<maxjezy> jag är orolig för min egen hantering av dem
<_Trullo> bästa med bitcoin är väl att det är helt anonymt
<maxjezy> de försvinner så lätt
<maxjezy> jag formaterar ofta datorn utan att göra ordentliga backups
<maxjezy> och online plånböcker kan man ju inte lita på
<Dynamit> men seriöst ligger bitcoin helt och hållet i datorn
<Dynamit> snacka om korkat
<huttan> maxjezy: det måste väl finnas nått på deras servrar som vet hur mycket du har?
<Dynamit> ja annars så kan man ju enkelt manipulera hur mycket man har
<huttan> ja
<antec> varför formaterar man ofta?
<peyam> Dynamit: huttan antec _Trullo maxjezy PhilDesmond http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=376503815790075
<peyam> det e va jag kmr göra med er om ni inte sköter er
<huttan> hej peyam
<peyam> Hej det e jag farbror peyam
<huttan> du pastade lite kod för några dagar sen som fick mig o undra
<Dynamit> oo vad rädd jag blir inte
<huttan> peyam: i vilket syfte behöver du blanda css och C ?
<peyam> c# med css?
<peyam> har aldrig gjort
<huttan> nej
<huttan> det va vanlig C
<peyam> C
<PhilDesmond> _Trullo: Nej, det är inte det bästa, och det är inte alls anonymt.
<peyam> tror ej jag gjort
<peyam> lr jag minns ej
<huttan> ok
<antec> Jag brukar inte formatera utan jag installerar bara ett system till :P
<Dynamit> fn frågan är om vattnet är varmt eller om det är dessvärre fel någonstans i mitt vattenblock som ändå ska vara fabriks installerad (min Grafikkorts kylningsblock)
<peyam> du o din kylning
<peyam> du börjar bli kyl-pedant
<Dynamit> peyam: en GPU diod på 68*C lätt är illa
<peyam> har du kylning på gpun också?
<peyam> asså vatten
<peyam> jag har min på 50 tror ja
<peyam> borde skaffa mig större burk
<peyam> e mkt trångt där inne
<Dynamit> klart jag har vattenkylning på Grafikkortet också
<Dynamit> ska man ha kylning så ska man
<peyam> har du dropbox?
<Dynamit> Vadårå?
<peyam> då e du proffs
<peyam> bara newbie inte har
<Dynamit> jag har sedan använder jag knappt inte den men det var en annan sak
<Dynamit> så då har man fixat en IR termometer att kolla tempen på slangarna så man har ett hum om hur varm vattnet är. Om nu polaren hittar sin IR termometer
<Dynamit> så nu är det säkert att man har en att låna ;)
<antec> Bra då det är svalt, här uppe i norr behöver vi ingen vattenkylning alls vi öppnar bara fönstret 10 minuter per dag då kyls hela rummet fort ner, för mig blir det billigt :P
<peyam> fin ett fel http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/306773_10151023447034362_1348426483_n.jpg
<Dynamit> baa jag är hungrig
<Dynamit> måste äta
<peyam> nu e alla döda
<peyam> back
<peyam> från duschen
<peyam> ingene här
<peyam> realubot: där'?
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-23
<Screedo> god morgon
<huttan> morron
<Screedo> allt väl med huttan?
<huttan> jadå
<huttan> funderar på vad jag skall gå o köpa till frukost
<Screedo> ostbullar med saltgurka på :)
<huttan> det låter fint
<huttan> mm, blir o köpa en fet macka o kaffe nu
<huttan> brb 5min
<Screedo> hehe
<lag^> köpa till frukost! Sådant har man ju förberett redan!
<lag^> orka dra ut och handla frukost :o
<huttan> Det gör jag varje dag :p
<Screedo> hehe
<huttan> när man är hungrig finns det anledning att gå o skaffa käk
<huttan> annars är jag alldeles för lat
<huttan> därav skiter sig planeringen alltid
<Screedo> någon som handlar på tradera en del? och använder en bot? :)
 * Screedo är lite arg, blivit snuvad på två auktioner precis i slut sekunden,
<huttan> jobbigt
<Screedo> och då menar jag itne 30 sekunder innan eller 4 minute,r vi pratar 3 sekunder
<Screedo> ja, verkligen.
<Screedo> jag googlade lite igår
<huttan> det går göra lite cash om man ligger i lite där eller?
<Screedo> de program som finns kan du även se andras hemliga maxbud med...
<Nafallo> morgon
<huttan> borde nog gå o snappa upp väldigt mycket om man börjar leka lite
<Screedo> det gör det säkert, men det är itne vad jag är ute efter, en snubbe som säljer 3st ibm nätverkskort med intel nic på.
<Screedo> 2 nicpå varje kort.
<Screedo> prefekt för min esxi maskin och de finns med på hardware list på vmware
<Screedo> perfekt*
<huttan> haha
<huttan> va ska du med exta NIC's till?
<Screedo> men, två gånger hag jag blivit snuvad nu :P
<Screedo> pfsense.
<Screedo> :D
<huttan> hehe
<Screedo> och sedan trunka
<Screedo> :P
<huttan> om du har pengar o slösa
<huttan> köp en enkel HP server
 * Screedo har ju precis köpt mig en whitebox server :P
<Screedo> sig*
<huttan> vet jag inte ens vad det är...googlar
<Screedo> eb hop plockad maskin :P
<Screedo> esxi maskin.
<huttan> ah
<Screedo> en*
<huttan> mm, ser ut som en moddad person dator
<Screedo> tusan vad jag snubblar på mina fingrar idag..
<huttan> så esxi ska boota
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> har ett supermicro kort, xeon prolle, 32 gb kingston ecc ram
<Screedo> problemet är att man sätter två olika intel nic på moderkorten och det är bara det ena som stöds. :/
<huttan> aldrig haft dessa problem
<Screedo> http://www.tradera.com/ibm-intel-39y6126-pci-e-x4-pro-1000-pt-dual-port-srv-adapter-auktion_1210_179812344
<huttan> har bara hp servrar
<Screedo> är ett sådant jag har blivit snuvad på nu två gånger :(
<huttan> tror den jag leker med nu har 4 NIC + iLo
<Screedo> nice
<lag^> nej nej hörrni! handla frukost varje dag :(
<lag^> nog för att jag bara har typ 120 meter till affären, men det skulle jag aldrig orka
<huttan> får köpa upp en thailändare om några år
<huttan> så får hon fixa frukosten
<Screedo> och när det är 3 sekunder kvar så blir jag utbudad med 10 Kr över mitt maxbud. :(
<Screedo> huttan: lol
<lag^> är det bara thailändare som kan fixa frukost huttan?
<Screedo> så jag blev lack igår, så började googla lite, och ojjj vad jag hittade saker :P
<Screedo> med de program som finns kan du nästan få veta motståndarnas färg på kalsongerna också :)
<huttan> lag^: Indier hade också gått bra
<huttan> Screedo: finns det några program som är öppna?
<lag^> huttan: Varför.. asiatiskt över huvudtaget? Duger inte svenska flickor till frukost? :P
<huttan> lag^: Jo, men notera "köpa"
<huttan> lag^: smalnar av lite där :p
<lag^> jaha, nu läste jag knasigt
<lag^> <--trött
<huttan> haha
<lag^> Borde sova lite kanske
<huttan> skämt ändå, så spela roll =)
<lag^> Man skall icke skämta på internet huttan
<lag^> Har inte din mamma lärt dig det? :(
<huttan> hehe
<huttan> min mama vet inte vad internet är :p
<lag^> Oj, till och med min vet!
<huttan> fick jag reda på senast i förrgår när jag teamviewa upp ett recept åt henne
<lag^> Hon vet att på internet är inget hemligt! Man kan inte ens gå på toa utan att alla på internet vet om det!
<lag^> enligt henne då.
<lag^> Dvs. Facebook :D
<huttan> Lite farligt är det också
<huttan> folk lurar dig på internet
<huttan> tar dina pengar
<lag^> Fast min mor har lyckats deklarera! Jag är fan impad!
<huttan> inte illa
<lag^> Hon ville ha min hjälp, men jag ba "Nej, läs! Jag lovar att datorn inte går sönder"
<huttan> min mamma fick ärva ett väldigt stort företag, så hon har aldrig tatt tag i något svårare än o boka flygbiljetter :p
<lag^> "ange säkerhetskod" .. *leta upp säkerhetskod* *matar in* ... sen var morsan klar :P
<huttan> (ej online)
<lag^> Hon kände sig som ett barn som klarat av en mattefråga typ :D
<huttan> lol
<lag^> min mamma kan inte boka flygbiljetter
<lag^> och min far ba "Linda, kan du boka flygbiljeter till mig?"
<lag^> I'm like.. "no, du har en dator, du har internet"
<huttan> lol
<lag^> sen går han till min bror :(
<lag^> att han går till min bror, som bor hos honom EFTER att jag dissat..! min bror som flugit mest i hela familjen :P
<huttan> kanske för du har ubuntu? :p
<maxjezy> dagens ungdom som inte hjälper sina föräldrar
<lag^> tror du min far vet vad ubuntu är? :D
<maxjezy> bara skickar de till hem
<huttan> lag^: bra poäng :p
<lag^> Sen använder jag windows :<
<huttan> usch fy
<maxjezy> sexy!
<huttan> !
<lag^> på stationära
<lag^> mint på bärbara
<lag^> ubuntu server på.. servern
<lag^> lubuntu på eeen som typ sjunger på sista versen nu
<huttan> ubuntu server är det enda jag har kvar
<huttan> när de la in unity köpte jag en mac som hemdator :p
<lag^> Varje gång jag wipar min lägenhet på windows, så stöter jag på något som kräver windows
<lag^> :<
<lag^> (eller mac)
<huttan> mm
<lag^> så nu har jag en dator med windows.. bara för att.
<maxjezy> infidels!
<huttan> i osx går ju göra allt
<huttan> parallels ftw
<lag^> äh, om man skulle sova lite
<huttan> uppe hela natten?
<lag^> mjo
<lag^> vaknade 19 igår
<lag^> :D
<huttan> vakna 22.30 igår
<huttan> så blir nog inte trött än på 5-6 timmar
<lag^> varit vaken hela natten du med då?
<huttan> ja
<Nafallo> vakna 7 igår...
<Nafallo> och idag
<Nafallo> rutin++
<huttan> härligt när man vaknar tidigt
<huttan> så det ska va
<lag^> how rutin of you Nafallo
<Screedo> hehe
<lag^> Jag har så fruktansvärt svårt att vakna så tidigt
<maxjezy> här är det morgonrutin med dagis och jobb för frugan och barn.
<Nafallo> fast sen gick jag och la mig 2 igår... det var ju inte så påtänkt kanske.
<maxjezy> jag sitter och snyltar på tv-licens betalarna
<lag^> tv och tv
<lag^> de har inte ringt mig än! peppar peppar
<maxjezy> när de ringer ska du stöna och krysta samtidigt
<lag^> haha
<lag^> föda barn?
<maxjezy> säg att de ringer olägligt, du föder på dass!
<lag^> :D
<lag^> äh, svarar inte på privat nummer
<lag^> och de lär ju knappast tala in ett meddelande
<maxjezy> de kommer och knarkar på dörren om du inte svarar!
<huttan> vem fan
<huttan> skulle va så dum att betala tv licensen
<huttan> hehe
<lag^> maxjezy: Då låter jag bli att öppna
<lag^> och de har ingen nyckelbricka att ta sig in på
<lag^> :D
<lag^> med*
<maxjezy> lag^, det är maffia, de kommer åter!
<lag^> jamen jag har väl titthål i dörren
<lag^> vägra öppna bara
<maxjezy> de ropar i brevlådan
<maxjezy> jag lovar, de gör det!
<lag^> ja, och jag måste svara?
<huttan> de har ingen rätt att gå in i hemmet
<huttan> avvisa dem
<lag^> iknow
<maxjezy> nej, men de är påstridiga.
<maxjezy> jag har tvistat med radiotjänst i år
<huttan> det är polisen också
<lag^> iknow
<maxjezy> kallat dem allt man kan
<huttan> har dom inget papper så är dom lika ägda
<lag^> men som sagt, de kan få ropa allt de vill i brevlådan
<lag^> jag behöver inte öppna för det
<maxjezy> endast oseriösa företag ringer upp en och gör hembesök
<maxjezy> oanmälda hembesök och samtal dvs.
<maxjezy> jag har tipsat plus om radiotjänst aggressiva säljmetoder
<maxjezy> men de är väl i maskopi med maffian
<lag^> jaså?
<lag^> ja såklart
<lag^> plus sänds på svt
<lag^> svt = radiotjänst kindof
<Screedo> jag förstår inte varför man inte lägger tv licensen på skatten.
<maxjezy> för då skulle regeringen bestämma
<lag^> det är vi många som inte gör.
<maxjezy> och då är det inte fri tv
<lag^> kanske är en fråga som kommer vid nästa val
<lag^> :)
<Screedo> maxjezy: det är inte fri tv ändå
<huttan> det är inte fri tv
<maxjezy> Screedo, ja vet, bajs tv
<lag^> radiotjänst var bra när det kom
<Screedo> men undrar vilka omkostnader radiotjänst har.
<huttan> fri media får inte existera på en mainstream skala i vårt samhälle
<lag^> nu funkar det inte likadant längre
<huttan> det får man vara duktigt och leta efter själv
<maxjezy> yohio på svt nu, seriöst.
<lag^> Nej vet ni! Nu ska jag sova!
<maxjezy> de sponsrar svenska artister varje morgon
<maxjezy> reklam för produkter
<Screedo> min magkänsla säger att de har större omkostnader på att upprätthålla att folk betalar tv licens än vad de får in i tv licens.
<lag^> maxjezy: snackar de melodifestival
<lag^> ?
<maxjezy> de ska vara reklamfri tv
<lag^> eller ja, eurovision
<maxjezy> nej, de pratar om femenism
<lag^> jaha
<lag^> okej
<maxjezy> och hans nya skitalbum
<lag^> nåja
<lag^> sova var det! Godnatt boys
<maxjezy> och hans nya serie
<huttan> gonatt
<maxjezy> som sänds på svtplay
<huttan> shit va dom hypat honom
<maxjezy> de ska göra alla småpojkar till homos
<huttan> låter inte helt otroligt
<maxjezy> hemlig agenda
<maxjezy> nu pratar dom om att politiker stödjer honom
<huttan> politikerna måste ju ha något att prata om, så de inte behöver gå in på något viktigt
<maxjezy> hälften av svenskarna vill ju suga reinfelts lillfinger
<huttan> personligen försökte jag avsäga mig mitt medborgarskap bara för att få svart på vitt att jag inte har något val
<huttan> o det har jag inte ;)
<maxjezy> jag ska bli medborgare i nederländerna
<huttan> så jag får välja på socialdemokraterna eller moderatoerna, det är mitt val
<huttan> moderaterna
<huttan> maxjezy: det är riktgt najs land. brukar dra till amsterdam varje sommar
<maxjezy> där får man köpa sex och röka knark utan att polisen misshandlar en.
<maxjezy> och blir fördömd av feminister i public service
<huttan> ja
<huttan> gräset där går inte klaga på :p
<maxjezy> har aldrig testat det men om ja åker dit ska jag testa det
<maxjezy> måste vara mysigt med coffeshops
<huttan> kan bara rekommendera :)
<huttan> vakna på barneys med en fet breakfast burger o lite pinapple kush??
<huttan> jo, ganska mysigt.. ;)
<maxjezy> mm, hamburgare vore gött
<huttan> mm, bästa hamburgaren jag ätit någonsin där
<maxjezy> ska ta en sväng ner i sommar
<huttan> gör det, du kommer inte ångra dig
<maxjezy> hittade ett fint hostel att bo på
<huttan> sjukt mysig stad med
<huttan> med kanaler som går överallt
<maxjezy> 10 dagar tänkte jag, satsa på att filma så mycket som möjligt när jag är där
<huttan> åkte en sån båttripp i hela amsterdam, riktigt najs
<maxjezy> varför flyttar du inte dit?
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför så många svenskar flyttar till norge
<maxjezy> när amsterdam finns
<huttan> maxjezy: har inte mitt bolag riktigt där jag vill ha det än, kundrelationer etc. som måste tas hand om. Om några år så flyttar jag till spanien =)
<maxjezy> finns mycket jobb för svenskar där med
<huttan> ja
<huttan> jag har kompisar som jobbar i amsterdam
<huttan> många i IT branchen
<maxjezy> jo, de är väl mycket it service där
<huttan> o eftersom du hänger här så gissar jag att du kan ett o annat om datorer ;)
<maxjezy> jo, fast jag vill jobba med något annat
<maxjezy> blender institute finns i amsterdam
<huttan> vad är det?
<maxjezy> de är ju där hjärtat av blender finns
<maxjezy> och blender är ett 3d program ja använder
<huttan> ah ok
<maxjezy> www.blender.org
<huttan> konstigt
<huttan> den funkade inte
<maxjezy> jo, väldigt konstigt
<huttan> funkar den för nån annan?
<maxjezy> nepp
<huttan> kollar lite screens
<huttan> har lekt lite i c4d
<maxjezy> har sagt till i #blender nu iaf
<huttan> men inget märkvärdigt :p
 * Screedo skulle vilja jobba med IT
<huttan> ja det är skoj
<Screedo> jag har anmält mig till några kurser på mittuniversitetet
<huttan> va ska du lära dig?
<Spookan> Synd att Blender är så bökigt att använda, annars är det ju ett fint program.
<maxjezy> http://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.66/
<maxjezy> funkar iaf!
<maxjezy> Spookan, är det något speciellt du tycker är bökigt?
<Screedo> huttan: linux och windows server
<Spookan> maxjezy: Alla dessa shift A Ctrl D osv. Fast är väl bara bökigt innan man kommer in i det..
<maxjezy> Spookan, det som är bra med blender om man är nybörjare är ju att #blender finns
<maxjezy> man kan fråga vilka knappar man ska trycka på
<huttan> Screedo: intressant
<huttan> Screedo: om du leker med esxi så borde du ju redan ha koll på installation av operativ och partitioner etc.
<Screedo> jupp
<huttan> Screedo: installera upp servrar med det vanliga på båda platformerna, mail,db,www,ad(ldap) etc.
<huttan> Screedo: du kan lära dig detta själv på några månader med google
<Screedo> men det tråkiga i denna värld är att man måste ha allt på ett papper....
<huttan> Screedo: nej
<huttan> Screedo: jag har 0 på papper
<huttan> Screedo: starta ett AB o åta dig uppdrag så kommer ingen ifrågasätta din kompetens
<huttan> Screedo: det är bara om någon ska utnyttja dina skills som du behöver bevisa dig :p
<maxjezy> ja, stöter man på problem är det bara googla
<maxjezy> man behöver inte kunna någonting längre, bara starta AB och googla sig till allt.
<huttan> ja
<maxjezy> eniro, fråga allt 118 118 är ju ett bra exempel på detta.
<Screedo> huttan: lol
<huttan> Screedo: om du har intresse att sitta o nöta o leka med sånt här, då lär du dig mer än vad du kommer göra i skolan ;)
<Screedo> jag håller helt med dig
<Screedo> och det gör jag, leker som tusan :P
<huttan> Högskolepojkar e bra o anställa dock, de gör uppgifter helt utan att ifrågasätta dem
<Screedo> jo, men om du inte har några kontakter så kommer du inte någon vart
<huttan> kontakter underlättar definitivt
<Screedo> om du inte har ett papper som berättar att du läst denna kurs/program och fått betyg.
<huttan> men om du satt upp din egna serverfarm i båda plattformer hemma, samt kanske utvecklat lite webb mot dina webbservrar
<huttan> så är det nog bevis på att du kan saker
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> jag har bra kontakt med it avd på jobb, hoppas jag kan komma in där i framtiden. :)
<huttan> hur gammal är du?
<Screedo> 40
<huttan> antar att du har annat jobb nu då
<Screedo> ja
<huttan> Om du behöver tips eller uppdrag för att lära dig så kan du messa om du vill
<Screedo> ok, tack :)
<Screedo> jag lekar mycket hemma, har ju en blodad tand på detta.
<Screedo> därav min införskaffning av min nya server så jag kan köra mer virtuellt osv.
<huttan> du har esxi med hur många ubuntu servrar på?
<Screedo> har 2 ubuntu servrar idag, 2 windows 2008 maskiner, alla virtuella.
<huttan> ok
<huttan> gör detta då
<huttan> ena 2008, gör den till ad server
<Screedo> ska dra igång pfsense virtuellt också, därav jakten på nätverkskort :P eller jag såg dem och de var i bra pris så.
<huttan> andra, gör den till iis/sql
<Screedo> jag kör domän hemma redan
<huttan> ok najs
<Screedo> har en dc och en backup dc
<huttan> har du webb/db ?
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> lamp
<huttan> och du förstår vad lamp är?
<Screedo> det är vad jag kör p åden ena ubuntu servern
<Screedo> jupp.
<huttan> ok
<huttan> så du kör apache/mysql skulle jag gissa då
<Screedo> jupp
<huttan> har du satt upp motsvarande på windows?
<Screedo> php 5
<huttan> windows sql server och iis
<Dynamit> usch winblows som server
<Screedo> inte riktigt samma på windows.
<Screedo> iis har jag provat.
<Screedo> men aldrig pillat med sql
<huttan> Screedo: få det up and running, så du lär dig IIS manager, och sql server i win
<Screedo> inte pillat mycket med databaser egentligen, mer än att installera mysql och dra igång lite saker via guider osv.
<huttan> Screedo: att förstå databaser och databasinstanser är ett måste
<huttan> men det är inte svårt, så du behöver inte oroa dig ;)
<Screedo> tankenk är att dra igång en egen mailserver sedan och peka om min domän från webhotellet till mina egna servrar.
<Screedo> tanken*
<huttan> det är ganska lätt
<huttan> ska du sätta upp exchange eller på ubuntu?
<Screedo> det jag känner är svårast är att släppa tanken på att bli hackad haha :)
<Screedo> tanken är på ubuntu.
<huttan> tänk inte ens på det
<huttan> http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_12.04&p=mail&f=1
<Screedo> men sedan, vad är det värsta som kan hända, att någon ser mina privata semester bilder, och vem fan vryr sig :)
<Screedo> denna sidan har du länka till mig innan :D
<huttan> Screedo: lär dig det grundläggande först..
<huttan> ja
<Screedo> och sedan, hur ska man annars lära sig om man inte provar osv. :)
<huttan> den är riktigt bra tycker jag
<Screedo> ja, där var mycket matnyttigt på den.
<huttan> när du väl har satt upp din mailserver
<huttan> så måste du göra en MX pekare på din domän
<huttan> mot ditt IP
<Screedo> jupp
<huttan> o sen skicka fram lite portar
<huttan> om du ska köra imap,pop3,ssl etc.
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> satte upp ssl mot min hemsida, eller, wordpress, har bara labbat lite här och där med det hela, inget seriöst än, men planerar hur strukturen ska se ut i min esxi burk.
<huttan> Screedo: försök mer få upp alla olika servrar fungerande imo
<huttan> Screedo: sen när du har koll på detta, rensa allt, gör en planering o gör om det
<Screedo> jag joinade en ubuntu server till min domän med likewise, men frågan är ju sen hur man centralt kan styra det hela på ubuntu servern, där är AD'et starkt, jag kör idag en ubuntu server som lagringsmaskin och satt upp en mjukvaru raid5 som jag ska ha som storage, men om jag skapar en mapp så måste jag tilldela rättigheter på mappen, detta styrs via AD'et på alla windowsmaskiner
<Screedo> i domänen, men hur får man samma sak att spela med i linux, jag skulle ju vilja kunna sätta upp detta automatiskt på linux maskinerna också.
<maxjezy> nu är det krig, svensk luft har nästan blivit kränkt av ryssarna
<maxjezy> och nu är det testbild på kanal 1
<maxjezy> nyheterna dog mitt i
<Screedo> lol
<huttan> Screedo: kolla upp LDAP, det är AD fast för linux
<huttan> Screedo: jag gillar verkligen inte windows ad servrar
<Screedo> maxjezy; nyheterna är till för de som betalar tv licens :P
<maxjezy> Screedo, jo
<maxjezy> kanske de märkt att min ip inte är kopplad till licensen
<maxjezy> jag har telia, de värnar säkert inte om min privata info
<Screedo> telefon
<maxjezy> mums, tonfiskmacka är gött
<maxjezy> inlagd gurka, tonfisk och bregött!
<Dynamit> Nä om man ska dra och träna
<huttan> spela league of legends eller koda
<huttan> thats the question
<Dynamit> koda är vettigare huttan.
<huttan> Dynamit: jag håller med :)
<Barre> hmmm google har för lite att göra.. in på google och sök på: do a barrel roll
<maxjezy> wow
<maxjezy> snacka om trippigt
<huttan> shit
<Dynamit> ska strax dra och träna men när jag har hämtat IR termometern ikväll så jäklar ska jag hitta orsaken till att GPU dioden är så jäkla varm
<Dynamit> med otur så måste jag bryta fabriksgaratin genom att öppna blocket och göra rent alla kretsarna och sätta dit ny kylpasta om nu det sitter något där vilket jag förmodar att det gör.
<maxjezy> Barre, har du testat http://www.mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google-gravity/
<maxjezy> lägg en sökning på den sidan
<maxjezy> gör man nya sökningar ramlar det ner mer saker över de grejerna man redan har
<maxjezy> så kan man kasta omkring grejerna
<Screedo> back
<Screedo> Barre: god morgon, hoppas allt är bra.
<Barre> maxjezy: sjukt jobbig
<Barre> Screedo: allt bra, själv?
<Screedo> bra här med.
<Screedo> är ju tisdag, ny arbetsdag :)
<maxjezy> någon som testat chromebook?
<Screedo> maxjezy: nope
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa en sån, men ja är lite osäker på hur den funkar på annat än youtube
<maxjezy> tex, netflix, viaplay, swefilmer osv.
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010675367/samsung-chromebook/
<maxjezy> typ denna tänkte jag mig
<Barre> maxjezy: tror andol kör en sådan
<maxjezy> galet billig dator
<Barre> maxjezy: elelr kanske inte en samsung, men en chromebook ialla dfall :)
<maxjezy> tror samsung är bättre än acer
<maxjezy> påminner om apple
<Barre> maxjezy: https://plus.google.com/u/0/100318883256497276517/posts/i4rUcFbiJ6h
<maxjezy> jo, han verkar ju nöjd
<maxjezy> men, ja tror inte man ska installera något annat på dessa datorer
<maxjezy> hårdvaran är ju inget att hurra över
<Barre> beror ju i.of.s. på vad man tycker är roligt och vilka förväntningar man har
<maxjezy> man brukar ju installera linux på netbooks just för att windows är otroligt segt på de
<Coffe> Barre:  anv du fortfarande din netbook ?
<maxjezy> iofs, windows xp är helt ok, men de är ju as-gammalt
<maxjezy> jo, de är samsung andol kör
<maxjezy> ser man på bilden där
<maxjezy> och det står visst samsung brevid bilden med
<maxjezy> om man tittar noga
<maxjezy> undra om man kan köra en browser i en browser
<maxjezy> typ, opera i chrome
<maxjezy> eller, ett helt eget operativsystem i chrome
<maxjezy> det är framtiden
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> Coffe: nope, det var ett tag sedan. Har inte hittat något roligt/intressant användningsområde för den
<maxjezy> jag har gjort mig av med båda mina netbooks
<Barre> maxjezy: jag håller inte med dig, eller så kanske du använder ordet "man" på ett felaktigt/missvissande sätt. Jag brukar installera GNU/Linux på netbooks (och andra devices) för att jag anser att det är ett överlägset operativ i jämförelse med exempelvis Windows, inte primärt för att windows går långsamt
<maxjezy> jag väljer det som är snabbast, det ger längst batteritid
<maxjezy> man hinner göra mer under den tiden batteriet är laddat
<maxjezy> ubuntu funkade väldigt bra på mina netbooks
 * Nafallo kör fortfarande netbook när han är utanför hemmet.
<Barre> det är helt upp till dig och jag lägger inga värderingar i dina insikter och åsikter, jag reagerade på genariliseringen i din mening (som kanske inte var medveten)
<maxjezy> men de klarar inte spela upp flash allt för bra dock
<Nafallo> fast det är mest för att jag inte har någon Dell XPS 13 Linux Developer Edition ;-)
<maxjezy> tröttnade pga detta
<Nafallo> maxjezy: jag har förhoppningsvis fixat det lilla problemet på min ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: jag har en :P
<Nafallo> maxjezy: slängde hårdvara på problemet :-P
<Nafallo> Barre: seriöst?
<Barre> Nafallo: mm
<Nafallo> Barre: när ska vi fika?
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> maxjezy: http://www.broadcom.com/products/features/crystal_hd.php
<Barre> Nafallo: haha...  skrev en liten "first impression" som kommentar till larsemils inlägg på g+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/117628694805443711241/posts/637pH4zXJ1h
<maxjezy> Nafallo, götta!
<Nafallo> Barre: är det ditt sätt att säga att du inte vill fika med mig?
<Screedo> om man vill ange mer än en dns server i ubuntu server, /etc/network/interfaces skriver man då ip-adress, ip-adress ?
<Screedo> eller man skirver dns-nameserver på två rader?
<Barre> Nafallo: hahaha... du får tolka det som du vill ;P
<Barre> Screedo: du kan göra det i interfaces, men jag tror att /etc/resolv.conf är det rekomenderade stället att ange dns
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> tack
<Nafallo> nu förstår jag... det där var barres sätt att säga åt mig att lägga till honom på google ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: :)
<larsemil> men Barre det var ju mest bara det negativa du skrev. :D
<Barre> Screedo: men för att svara på din fråga, i interfaces så skriver du dns-nameserver och anger ip-adresser separerade med mellanslag: alltså | dns-nameserver x.x.x.x y.y.y.y z.z.z.z
<Barre> larsemil: jag tyckte jag var väldigt nyanserad eftersom jag avslutade på sånt "hallelulja-sätt", det är varken roligt att skriva eller läsa om saker som bara fungerar. Utgå från att det mesta som jag INTE tagit upp faktiskt fungerar :)
<Nafallo> Barre: det finns ingen "after market" strömsladd? ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: "after market"? vad menar du nu rå?
<Nafallo> Barre: någon annan än dell som gör kompatibla strömsladdar utan cykellampor?
<Barre> Nafallo: hahaha... ingen aning... går att "laga" med nagellack.. case closed :)
<Screedo> Barre: tack för svaret :)
<Screedo> nu bär det iväg, hörs senare ikväll, ha det alla!
<maxjezy> Nafallo, helt klart värt med sån där broadcom hd booster
<maxjezy> najs att big buck bunny alltid får vara med i såna här sammanhang
<Nafallo> maxjezy: var bara lite jobbigt att få kortet att fungera. föregångaren verkar ha drivisar i kärnan ;-)
<Nafallo> men inte 70015.
<maxjezy> Nu har polisen trakaserat labyrint igen
<maxjezy> det är väl positivt i sig, nu blir ungarna argare och kastar mer sten på deras bilar
<maxjezy> och skattebetalarna får betala priset
<Dynamit> så tillbaka
<maxjezy> bra!
<maxjezy> Guest59765, har du fotat något mer?
<maxjezy> jahap, nu vågar ingen skriva längre då de kan tolkas som man är arbetslös.
<Dynamit> jag är det och
<Dynamit> ?
<maxjezy> jag med..
<maxjezy> därför sitter jag här och skriver ut
<maxjezy> har tom slutat söka jobb
<Dynamit> http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/phobya-5-25-2800p.html snacka om överdrivet med de kylsystem jag har nu, men känns som det är ett enkelt sätt att bli av med luften i kylsystemet och hoppa reseratorn.
<maxjezy> det där ser nice ut
<Dynamit> dock så skulle nog dragnigen av vattenledning bli lite halv lustig i de läget.
<maxjezy> när du fått iordning på ditt system kan du komma hit och koppla åt mig
<Dynamit> koppla är inte så jäkla svårt men det gäller att optimera det.
<Dynamit> CPU är okej med tanke på vad det är för något men måste få ordning på det som gör att GPU dioden blir så jäkla varm
<Dynamit> fn måste till biltema och köpa tillbehör till datorn
<Dynamit> tror det är maxjezy som är orsaken till att jag måste det
<larsemil> lycka till. kom.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ja sitter här och äter tonfisk jag
<maxjezy> så jävla gött
<maxjezy> en burk om dagen är bra för magen
<maxjezy> Dynamit, får man fråga varför du inte jobbar?
<Dynamit> maxjezy: Det var itne nu med det samma jag skulle dra för att handla data tillbehör. Slutade plugga ´för typ 1 år sedan arbetstränat i 6månader
<maxjezy> arbetstränat?
<maxjezy> googlade det
<Dynamit> Syftet är att den anställda tränar på vissa arbetsuppgifter för att återfå arbetsförmåga.
<maxjezy> något försäkringskossan hittat på
<maxjezy> kanske vore något för mig
<Dynamit> men i mitt fall så är det för att försäkringkassan och arbetsförmedlingen ska ha vetskap om hur bra jag kan arbeta
<maxjezy> var det dom som fixade arbetsplats åt dig?
<maxjezy> jag ska försöka ta mig ner till arbetsförmedlingen någon dag och prata om mina förutsättningar
<maxjezy> förutsättningslöst
<Dynamit> det var både försäkringskassan och arbetsförmedlingen tillsammans då jag är deltagare i ett projekt men har för mig att det är arbetsförmedlingen som är ansvarig för den biten
<maxjezy> jag både bajsar på mig och kräks
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant och se om de har några förslag till mig
<maxjezy> när jag skrev till min arbetsförmedlare att jag hade magproblem så slutade hon kontakta mig omedelbart
<maxjezy> och nu har jag en ny arbetsförmedlare
<maxjezy> hon hade nog bajs och kräkfobi
<Dynamit> ibland hatar jag att inte ha bil
<maxjezy> jo, jag med.
<Dynamit> för att handla det jag behöver till datorn först och främst så måste jag cykla eller ta bussen och jag har fasiken inte lust med någon av de
<Dynamit> och pappa har tagit bilen till jobbet så kan inte låna den heller
<Dynamit> Undrar om det inte är lika bra att dra igång frekvens filtret till baslådan
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WQeqE943Uo
<Dynamit> som det är ställt nu så matar den utan att strypa alls allting som skickas till baslådan
<Dynamit> och eftersom det är rätt fet baselement med tanke på åldern så är det ju drag i den när den nästan vilar ju
<Dynamit> haha hade vist EQ för ljudkortet igång men nu matar den exakt som det spelades in
<Dynamit> för EQ och alla frekvense filter är avstängda
<Dynamit> och med hur min dator tolkar signalerna så körde nog ljudteknikerna som spelade in med EQ igång
<maxjezy> näe, ja ska lägga mig och sova en stund
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Dynamit> vad fan
<Dynamit> hur ska du få ordning på dygns rytmen då?
<maxjezy> jag är sjuk, behöver vila
<maxjezy> ska bara sätta på lite skön musik först
<Barre> larsemil: min påbyggnad https://gist.github.com/SweBarre/5442217
<larsemil> Barre: samma grej, men från fulkod till finkod. :D
<Barre> larsemil: jo så är det kanske :).. la till möjligheten att ställa storlek på filerna som skapas..
<Barre> larsemil: plus att den nu fungerar i både linux och windows
<larsemil> grymt.
 * larsemil får nästan aldrig programmera python. :(
<andol> larsemil: Tycker jag att du ska ta ett samtal med chefen om!
<Dynamit> Undrar varför ingen Open box tillverkare har tillverkat dekoder med CI+
<larsemil> hemma media center med fjärrkontroll. tips på moderkort? eller färdiga lösningar?
<larsemil> blir nog en asrock ion
<Dynamit> larsemil: vattenkylning för att få den tyst
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> du ebhöver ju inte leka med stora grabbarna om det ska vara ren och skär HTPC
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> *behöver
<larsemil> den är ju passiv
<larsemil> eller nästan inget ljud alls.
<Dynamit> jag litar inte på passiv kylning till 100% skulle aldrig falla mig in alls
<larsemil> okej
<Dynamit> kan bero på att de CPU jag använder utväcklar värme som fasiken inte en jumbo jätt till CPU block skulle kunna hålla tillräcklit svalt enligt mig
<Dynamit> *tillräckligt
<larsemil> vilken häftig dator du har.
<larsemil> :D
<Dynamit> dessutom så kan du ju stänga av eventuella fläktar på en radiator och låta den bara dra åt sig värmen ifrån vattnet
<gaisten> larsemil: asrock ion 330 är nice
<Dynamit> har mad AMD så har man då får man ha kylning där efter också det är inga svaga 1.5GHz CPU jag kör
<gaisten> haft min i vet inte hur många år, fungerar klockers
<larsemil> gaisten: vad kör du på den?
<gaisten> ubuntu 12.04 headless med xbmc
<larsemil> gaisten: enda jag hade velat göra är att byta ut hårddisken
<larsemil> gaisten: har du annan lagring på den eller kör du alla filmer på den?
<gaisten> nix, allt på den
<larsemil> torrentar du på den också?
<Dynamit> gaisten: har du kollat tempen då
<Dynamit> ?
<gaisten> larsemil: jao
<Dynamit> om den nu är passiv så finns det absolut ingenting i chassit som cirkulerar luften om man nu ska hårddra det
<gaisten> Dynamit: varför skulle jag vara intresserad utav tempen så länge den funkar?
<larsemil> gaisten: finns det torrentklient i xbmc eller hur kör du? jag har funderat på transmission med web-gränssnittet.
<Dynamit> gaisten: ju högre värme ju sämre funkar den
<gaisten> larsemil: exakt det jag kör, görsmidigt
<Dynamit> ju kortare livslängd får den
<Dynamit> ska jag fortsätta med orsaker gaisten?
<gaisten> Dynamit: gör så, kommer inte göra något åt den iaf :)
<larsemil> gaisten: låter bra. då har jag tänkt rätt.
<gaisten> larsemil: det krångliga kan vara neuvoton drivers till fjärren
<gaisten> men med lite vilja och vasselin så går det
<Dynamit> du gissa om jag kommer le om ett par år när du säger att den är död och jag startar CPU som är fasiken så mycket äldre och bara jaha den startar utan problem
<gaisten> Dynamit: kommer du ihåg det om ett par år så le på du
<Dynamit> jag lär garva inom mig också haha
<gaisten> gör så
<Dynamit> är man korkad så litar man på att allting funkar som det ska är man smart så har man en jäkla massa monitor och saker som bevakar så inte grejerna blir förvarma
<larsemil> Dynamit: jag ska skratta när du läcker ut ditt vatten över moderkortet. :)
<gaisten> Dynamit: jag förstår, det är förstås därför det går så bra med ditt projekt? :)
<Dynamit> gör du det larsemil för det är destillerat så vart ska du hitta jonerna.
<Dynamit> du det är inget fel på den egentligen gaisten den är jag som är felet
<gaisten> allright, hoppas det löser sig för dig
<Dynamit> jadå det löser sig. Men som sagt ju högre värme ju kortare livslängd får CPU
<gaisten> den har levt så länge, och kostar så lite
<gaisten> den dagen den pajar har jag råd med en ny, oroa dig inte
<Dynamit> har du otur så funkar inte överhettnings skyddet och då sitter du där med sönderbränt CPU och socket till moderkortet
<gaisten> jag kör vattenkylning på min desktop om du blir gladare av det
<Dynamit> den lär ju leva längre än din HTPC gaisten om du underhåller kylningen som du ska
<gaisten> förmodligen
<Dynamit> lågvarvs fläktar är ju bättre att ha på CPU blocket som går igång vid vissa temperaturer för att öka livslängden
<larsemil> jag tror att de där små integrerade systemen kan leva hur länge som helst. säkert längre än många desktops
<Dynamit> men 100% passiv i den "verkliga" meningen skulle jag aldrig lita på utan att ha en jäkla massa saker som övervakar den
<larsemil> så få variabler i ett slutet system
<Dynamit> vissa av mina maskiner är programmerade att stänga av datorn om CPU når så "lite" som 60*C
<larsemil> mina går aldrig över 30.
<larsemil> jod
<larsemil> å
<larsemil> nu trollar jag
<larsemil> min desktop ligger på 30C vid användning
<Dynamit> stressa den i 1-2timmar med 100% belastning så får du se hur bra tempen är
<Barre> men om CPU är "viktigare" än jobbet den utför så att den stängs av vid 60 grader, varför inte bara stänga av CPU helt så håller den vääääälidgt länge
<Dynamit> och då menar jag konstant 100% inte det vi människor ser som 100%
<Dynamit> med andra ord använd program som är gjorda för att stressa maskinen
<larsemil> men jag vill inte stressa den
<larsemil> jag vill arbeta
<larsemil> för det får jag betalt för.
<larsemil> och då fungerar det alldeles utmärkt
<Dynamit> 30*C utan att stressa den något märk värdigt är ju inte så konstigt. Men vist det är bra ja det är det larsemil
<larsemil> jag sa inte att det var bra
<larsemil> jag sa bara att det var så
<huttan> här vare livat
<Dynamit> min jag har just nu 31*C på CPU med min "vilo" belastning vilket är mellan typ 15-50% och då är som sagt inte kylningen optimerad just nu men ska hitta orsaken ska låna IR tempmätare ikväll
<Dynamit> eller har den jag sitter vid
<Dynamit> Har ju flera maskiner ;)
<huttan> en för mirc, en för irssi
<Barre> mm.. kan vara roligt att suboptimera  =)
<Dynamit> har körs inte något jäkla mirc har körs irssi rakt av på alla klienter.
<huttan> :p
<Dynamit> Du vet väl vad ssh klienter är till för hoppas jag :P
<huttan> är ganska ny till ssh =(
<huttan> det är som ftp fast snabbare va?
<gaisten> det är som pannkakor, fast godare
<Dynamit> seriöst
<huttan> ah najs
<Dynamit> ni spelar tame tusan dumma
<huttan> :p
<gaisten> busted
<huttan> kaffe time ju
<huttan> måste fördriva med nått!
<larsemil> ftp står väl för fastest transfer protocol? finns väl inget snabbare
<huttan> vet inte om du är seriös eller inte
<Dynamit> sedan har du ju sftp larsemil :P
<huttan> hehe
<larsemil> Dynamit: superfastest transfer protocol?
<gaisten> sånärsom fastest
<Dynamit> nu driver du verkligen larsemil
<Dynamit> hopp 126 kanaler och helt klart inget att kolla på då börjar man om ifrån början då
<larsemil> !sftp
<ubot2> Factoid 'sftp' not found
<larsemil> meh
<huttan> !scp
<ubot2> SCP är ett säkert sätt att kopiera filer över nätverk med hjälp av !ssh. Syntax: scp filnamn user@host:filnamn
<Dynamit> haha ubot2 vet inte om sftp men SCP
<huttan> scp är lovely
<gaisten> låt ubot2 vara
<huttan> ubot2 *klappa*
<ubot2> Factoid 'klappa*' not found
<Dynamit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_File_Transfer_Protocol
<Dynamit> :P
<huttan> ubot2: nu ska du inte vara otrevlig
<ubot2> huttan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<huttan> =(((
<Dynamit> !Secure File Transfer Protocol
<ubot2> Dynamit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> se den är korkad
<huttan> eller kåt
<huttan> !top
<ubot2> Factoid 'top' not found
<huttan> !less
<ubot2> Factoid 'less' not found
<huttan> !more
<ubot2> Factoid 'more' not found
<huttan> !iptables
<ubot2> Factoid 'iptables' not found
<huttan> Dynamit: korkad var det
<larsemil> okej utan att slå upp eller googla. vet ni vad kommandot tac gör? jag lärde mig häromdagen bara...
<larsemil> tar det mer än 10 sekunder har ni fuskat
<larsemil> nu tror jag ni har fuskat om ni kan. :D
<huttan> vad gör det?
<huttan> roligt
<larsemil> samma som cat fast baklänges. (cat/tac) logiskt! och bra! om man t.ex vill gå igenom en jättelång fil för att få ut något långt bak först
<gaisten> !tac
<ubot2> Factoid 'tac' not found
<huttan> !cat
<ubot2> Factoid 'cat' not found
<huttan> om man vill hjälpa ubotto's hjärna
<huttan> hur går man tillväga?
<huttan> vems bot?
<gaisten> !brain
<ubot2> Factoid 'brain' not found
<gaisten> förklarar saken
<huttan> lol
<huttan> !about
<ubot2> Factoid 'about' not found
<huttan> !info
<larsemil> tror bara det är nafallo som kan göra det.
<gaisten> !rm -rf /
<ubot2> Factoid 'rm -rf /' not found
<gaisten> attans
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get a girl!
<maxjezy> så funkar nördarna på krogen
<gaisten> sudo apt-get remove --purge cockblockers
<Dynamit> gud vad irriterande teletext varför använder de inte DVB-teletext
<maxjezy> E: Felaktig åtgärd a
<maxjezy> blir svaret.
<maxjezy> nu va detta inte nördigt nog för vissa här, därför garvar ingen med mig
<Dynamit> vem har en tv som inte har något sätt att hantera DVB-teletext nu för tiden svaret är nog ingen eller väldigt få
 * huttan har ingen tv
<maxjezy> jag har en smart-tv
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Stackars, vad har du för någon?
<maxjezy> bamsefar, en philips :(
<maxjezy> funderar på att komplitera den med en chromebook
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du en philip5? :D
<maxjezy> nah, jätteskoj hörrö
<maxjezy> lena Philip5son
<maxjezy> na na na na, mitt namn är inte lena asplund, inte göran hägglund, utan lena Philip5son,-...
<Philip5> heh
<Philip5> e
<Philip5> ubuntuutvecklare som sitter och diskuterar live sensorimplementation i ubuntu http://ubuntuonair.com/
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Vilken årsmodell?
<maxjezy> jag tror det är 2011
<maxjezy> eller 2012
<maxjezy> bamsefar, http://www.philips.se/c/tv-apparater/5500-series-81-cm-32-tum-3d-dvb-t2-c-32pfl5507t_12/prd/sv/?origin=|mckv|sHBzBkZdC&pcrid=30240476990|plid|
<maxjezy> den slutar på 12, antar det är årsmodellen
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Har du headweb-app i den?
<maxjezy> om det är webläsaren så ja, annars vet ja inte
<bamsefar> Nej, inte webläsaren.
<maxjezy> tror inte det isf
<maxjezy> det finns lite appar med filmer
<maxjezy> en av apparna hade massa gamla filmer som va helt okända för mig
<maxjezy> typ, låg budget
<maxjezy> gratis iaf
<maxjezy> vimeo appen är helt värdelös
<maxjezy> youtube är okej, men youtube har problem med streaming så den är dålig med pga detta
<maxjezy> annars äre smidigt att styra tv från mobilen
<maxjezy> om man tittar på youtube
<maxjezy> annars är jag riktigt nöjd med denna tv
<bamsefar> Ok
<maxjezy> många kontakter för bild och ljud
<maxjezy> kunde varit en dvi kontakt, det hade varit plus i kanten
<bamsefar> Hur gör jag för att kolla i vilka runlevels en service startar vid i ubuntu? (motsvarighet till chkconfig i rhel)
<andol> bamsefar: Ubuntu tillämpar väl egentligen inte runlevels i någon egentlig omfattning vad gäller Upstart, etc. Sen har väl inte Debian alt. Ubuntu fäst någon större betydelse vid det tidigare, utan i princip "alltid" startat ifrån runlevel 2.
<andol> bamsefar: I den omfattning du har traditionella initskript kan du om inte annat titta på deras start-status under /etc/rcN.d/
<bamsefar> sysv-rc-conf verkade vara något verktyg för det.
<bamsefar> andol: Vad jag vill ha svar på är egentligen; kommer nagios-nrpe-server starta om jag bootar om maskinen.
<maxjezy> någon som vet om man kan koppla in ett trådlöst usb tangentbord och mus i denna http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010654970/tizzbird-n1/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker
<andol> bamsefar: Om jag ska skjuta från höften, Ja. Såtillvida inte intskriptet innehåller något beroende på någon variabel på någon fil under /etc/default/foo so är standard med installerade tjänster i Debian/Ubuntu att de ställs in att automatiskt startas vid boot. Likaså har de oftast ett postinit-skript som drar igång tjänsterna direkt efter installation. Det är en policy/vana jag inte är helt odelat positiv till.
<andol> s/postinit/postinst/
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> andol: JAg har en ubuntumaskin, den får mig inte direkt att vilja skaffa flera.
<andol> bamsefar: Fler över till oss andra, eller nåt :)
<bamsefar> Hehe
<andol> bamsefar: Hur kommer det sig att du har utsatts för *en* Ubuntu-maskin då? Även jag som är lagd åt det hållet hade just mycket hellre kört enbart RHEL/CentOS än mestadels RHEL/CentOS plus en enstaka Ubuntu-maskin.
<bamsefar> andol: En hårdvara som behövde modern kernel
<bamsefar> Typ > 3.0
<Coffe> bamsefar:  de ska finnas ett progrma för det.
<Coffe> update-rc.d
<Coffe> bamsefar:  ^
<Barre> bamsefar: varken Ubuntu eller Debian använder runlevels (annat än 0,1 och 6), inte lika "sofistikerat" och går att lita på som i redhat där 3 och 5 är är frekventa evels.
<Barre> bamsefar: kollade precis på min ubuntu laptop och har runlevel 2 i fullt GUI, hade varit runlevel 5 i RedHat.  Om jag hade suttit på en redhat hade runlevel 2 betytt "muliuser console no network" eller nått sånt
<Barre> bamsefar: eller?
<bamsefar> Barre: Något sådant.
<Barre> bamsefar: så tänk inte runlevel i ubuntu, 2-5 är samma sak i debian/ubuntu
 * Barre kan sakna runlevels ibland
<bamsefar> Ok
<Dynamit> varför fuskar OpenPLI med inspelningstiden för baa
<Dynamit> jäklit irriterande kollar jag i loggen så säger OpenPLI att den började inspelningen 17:00 visserligen började den förbereda 16:59 men det är ju en annan sak och ändå så kommer ~35sek. reklam med förstår inte det jag har satt värdet för att börja inspelningen på 0 vilket innebär att den ska börja på exakten inte ett dugg innan
<Dynamit> tvivlar på att kanalerna skulle starta på udda tider som typ 13:00:35 för då kan de ju inte hålla schemat och tvivlar på att deras datorer som sköter sändningen skulle ligga efter med ungefär 35sek. utan att de skulle märka det tillslut.
<Tonmi> Jag har ett problem med mitt nya ASUS N13, hittar nätverk men kan inte ansluta till det. Någon som har erfarenhet av detta? Tack på förhand
<cHarNe2> Tonmi: har du kryptering på nätverket? har det fungerat förut?
<Tonmi> Ja, jag har WPA-2, Nej jag har nyss köpt den.
<cHarNe2> Tonmi: har nätverket fungerat förut?
<Tonmi> En lsmod visade att jag har rtl8192(tror jag)
<Tonmi> Aha! Ja, närverket har fungerat förr och gör det nu med(är kopplad via min mobil och usb-tether)
<cHarNe2> ok
<Tonmi> Har fått tag på drivisar från realteks hemsida nu. Ska se om dem vill fungera!
<cHarNe2> ok, så det är bara till ditt "hemma"-nätverk som är krypterat det inte funkar?
<Tonmi> Ah, du menar på om det kanske fungerar på ett nätverk utan kryptering
<cHarNe2> ahh, du skulle kunna testa det iaf, för att komma närmare felet
<Tonmi> Det ska jag göra! :)
<cHarNe2> dock kan jag inte hjälpa dig mycket mer än så, då jag själv inte kört ubuntu på flera år nu.
<Tonmi> Ah på så vis! Men tack för insikten, ibland behöver man en liten knuff även för att komma på de lättaste saker! :)
<Dynamit> +
<Dynamit> oj sorry
<Screedo> godkväll
<Screedo> sover alla redan?
<cHarNe2> neee
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> läget?
<cHarNe2> bara bra
<cHarNe2> lite uttråkad/rastlös bara
<Screedo> ingen höjdare det
<cHarNe2> nae, själv då?
<Screedo> det är bra
<Screedo> lite trött bara
<Screedo> hmm, har problem med I/O på en av mina diskar i min esxi maskin.
<Philip5> är ju fotboll att kolla på nu. höjarmatch
<cHarNe2> vilken match`?
<gaffa> bayern vs. barca starter nu
<Philip5> precis
<gaffa> Jeg ser den på russisk , så jeg fatter ikke en brik, men måske lærer jeg lidt russisk.
<huttan> shit va trött jag är nu
<huttan> men gott o ställa om dygnet
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jag är en morgon människa så lägger mig tidigt och vaknar tidigt :)
<Screedo> tycker det är skönt med tidiga morgnar, lugnt och skönt.
<starchil1> Någon som vet en bra screen recorder och något bra program att editera filerna i sedan?
<Philip5> starchil1: recordmydesktop med någon frontend. redigera video är najs i kdenlive
<David-A> Hur en hackare lurar till sig nån annans lösenord från Apple Support (se sidotext "A password hacker in action" halvvägs ner i artikeln):  http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/11/ff-mat-honan-password-hacker/all/
<David-A> snart på tv, två repriser "Älskade datorer" och "Dokument utifrån: Robotkriget" Kunskapskanalen kl 21:55 o 22:50
<maxjezy> vår egen lilla hallåa!
<Dynamit> hm kanske skulle vara trevligt att se de två programmen David-A men får väl lyckas hitta avsnitten på något sätt
<_Trullo> missa inte The Newsroom som ligger på svtplay nu
<cHarNe2> sr.se nere?
<cHarNe2> skit också, just när spotify inte vill starta pga nått dbus-skit.. så funkar inte sr.se....
<David-A> Dynamit: "Älskade datorer" finns på urplay.se, "Dokumen utifrån" på svtplay
<Dynamit> David-A: Jag har lagt namnet i en textfil lär nog se på de imorgon ;)
<ben72> en kompis behöver lite hjälp med e-leg/bankid. han har nordea och swedbank.. funkar det? själv kör jag med telia+icabanken och det funkar fint..
<David-A> ben72: jag hade "bankid på fil" från swedpank för ett par år sedan när det var gratis. det funkade. det finns trådar i supportforumet på ubuntu-se.org om bankid
<David-A> ben72: det var dock inte så enkelt som att installera ett paket i programcentralen eller ett .deb-paket. man måste följa instruktioner som finns på webben, köra kommandon i terminalen (som anges i instruktionerna), och ev byta ut versionsnummer i terminalkommandon om instruktionerna inte uppdaterats för senaste bankid-versionen.
<ben72> David-A, tack får nog hjälpa honom med det.. att det ska vara så svårt att göra en enkel lösning.. tror inte de vill man ska använda fri mjukvara eller inte har kompetensen att göra det bra.
<David-A> ben72: de som gör bankid åt swedbank är "microsoft gold partners", så de blir säkert rikligt belönade för att straffa linux-användare
<Dynamit> haha det funkar med BankID bara man manipulerar och bråkar lite
<peyam> Salam Det är jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaaaaaam
<peyam> där förlorade barca-puckona
<David-A> peyam: var det två utländska fotbollslag? varför håller du på en av dem och inte båda? varför nedlåtande språkbruk om förlorarna i st f bara ett respektfullt konstaterande?
<peyam> Jag vet inte vad att de e utlänska har med sakerna o göra. men jag visade stort tecken för pasion
<peyam> för fotboll men om du blev sur så ber jag om ursäkt
<peyam> länge sedan du va här
<peyam> whois David-A
<peyam> var tvungen o kolla
<David-A> jag blev inte sur direkt. men förundras över vad som får dej att uttrycka dej så
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> bara att jag velat se dem förlora länge
<peyam> och ikväll så förlorade dem
<peyam> David-A: asså en fråga
<peyam> eller kanske borde fråga på ##hardware
<David-A> är det vanligt att folk har en speciell passion för ett speciellt fotbollslag? o att man oftast inte byter även om laget spelat dåligt o det finns andra lag som är bättre?
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-24
<David-A> mer om näthat: mordhot efter amningsvideo, http://www.vk.se/845986/mordhot-efter-amning , del av videon här   http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1178372/aamning
<David-A> händelsen visar 2 aspekter av vad som gått snett med världen o som troligen blir värre innan det blir bättre: att hårt o raljerande språkbruk uppfattas som tufft, o att videon tagits bort från youtube pga upphovsrätt
<huttan> morron
<hexabit> Godmorgon! :)
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn!
<andol> larsemil: Gör någon nytta?
<larsemil> såklart!
<larsemil> andol: jag gör alltid nytta. Det finns dagar när jag kanske ser ut att göra irrelevanta saker. Men ICKE!
<Dynamit> hm undrar vad man ska ta en resevoar som klarar mycket vatten eller en resevoar som klarar typ hälften av mängden vatten det är frågan
<Dynamit> det som är är ju att köper jag en resevoar så får jag ju koppla typ så här resevoar GPU->radiator->pump->CPU->resevoar vist prestandan blir inte så stor än när man har det många använder resevoar->pump->CPU->GPU->radiator->resevoar
<Dynamit> Cylinder blir nog bättre för mig baa måste tänka vad som blir bra
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> morrn
<Dynamit> Morgon
<Coffe> afton
<Dynamit> vad tror ni ska man ta en Cylinder som är 40CM hög? Det som är e ju att kopplings schemat skulle ju se ut så har typ Cylinder -> Radiator -> pump -> CPU -> GPU -> Cylinder
<Dynamit> Men iför sig då hinner ju vattnet svalna lite innan radiator kyler det
<Dynamit> eller kanske ta en cylinder på 11cm
<Nafallo> Barre: nu har min firefox sync, min webmail, min jabberd och min yubiserve riktigt cert :-)
<Nafallo> och nej, de ligger inte på samma maskiner ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: wildcard?
<Nafallo> Barre: nope
<Barre> Nafallo: separata cert för allt... drabbar väl ingen fattig antar jag ;)
<Nafallo> Barre: nginx och SRV mestadels :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: bara ett single-host cert :-)
<Barre> Nafallo: ahhh.. tjusigt
<Barre> Nafallo: vars köpte du certet då?
<Nafallo> gandi :-)
<Nafallo> ~140kr
<Barre> ok
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> fick flytta runt lite saker... typ webmail.mf.net -> mf.net/webmail
<Nafallo> men det var det värt
<Barre> Nafallo: jag gjorde en liknande rokad, personligen tycker jag det fullständiga namnet på domänen är mer spännande an förkortningen, men jag antar det är enklare att skriva mf :)
<Nafallo> ;-)
<larsemil> hej igen
<jenny> &j #virtualbox
<HeMan> Hej hej!
<larsemil> någon som har koll på prisbild för avtal på övervakning + jour ser ut?
<larsemil> vi funderade på 300kr/mån för övervakning av servrar och sen 750kr för åtgärder när något rasar. det dubbla utanför kontorstid.
<larsemil> då ansvarar vi inte för backup så vi ansvarar inte för dataförlust. För backup tar vi 10kr / GiB
<larsemil> om kunden har backup hos oss så kan vi garantera att vi får tjänsten att snurra igen utan dataförlust.
<larsemil> är apache + mysql i alla fallen. eventuellt nginx i några
<Nafallo> hur många maskiner?
<larsemil> 15.
<Nafallo> låter billigt.
<Nafallo> men så känner jag inte till prislandskapet här i Sverige änu.
<Nafallo> s/nu/nnu/
<larsemil> det tycker vi också. :)
<larsemil> vi ändrade lite
<larsemil> Nafallo: tillbaka i svea rike?
<Nafallo> larsemil: japp
<larsemil> Nafallo: canonical i sverige eller något annat skoj?
<Nafallo> larsemil: jag har inte jobbat för Canonical på två år...
<larsemil> du ser, så uppdaterad är jag. :D
<Nafallo> nafallo.me/linkedin ?
<larsemil> att jag inte lagt märke till det allt id jag spenderat på din profil. ;)
<Nafallo> pfff. finns program för att övervaka hemsidor och maila om de ändrar på sig :-)
<Dynamit> Snacka om att min reserator är en liten bov när det gäller tempen. slangen till inloppet för reseratron är 26-26.5*C slangen till utloppet är 26.5-27*C men det förklarar ju inte vart orsaken till temperaturen jag har jag har gjort flera tempmätningar vid de olika inloppen samt utloppen och har inte riktigt fått till orsaken i mitt huvud men men lite klokare är man ju om orsaken ;)
<larsemil>  spelar det någon roll?
<Dynamit> ja egentligen om man nu ska ha optimala temperaturen som grejerna kan hantera så spelar det roll på 0.1*C
<Dynamit> Men vist i helskotta kan man inte starta X86_XX program på en ARM Processor det är väl förtusan mission impossible
<Nafallo> qemu?
<Nafallo> varför man skulle vilja däremot?
<Dynamit> fråga min kompis som tycker att han ska installera XP på en ARM laptop som han har kört för att ha lite små saker på
<Dynamit> Försöker få han att fatta att det är bättre att använda OS som är gjort för ARM
<Dynamit> för att inte tala om programmen han vill köra de är ju programmerade för X86_XX maskiner inte för ARM
<Dynamit> försöker få han att fatta att det är bättre att byta skrivbords miljö alternativt dist. men nej då det går inte riktigt in fn vad skönt det lär kännas när han upptäcker att det är omöjligt/jäklit mycket jobb för att köra X86_86 program på en ARM maskin
<Dynamit> de pratar ju förtusan helt olika språk
<Dynamit> Wee det kanske gick in i huvudet att han skulle skippa XP och ha en annan *nix dist.
<Dynamit> undrar vad man ska försöka pracka på han
<Dynamit> BackTrack med allting som följer med kanske hahaha nä det vore överdrivet och onödigt då han inte skulle ens använda 3 av programen som följer med BackTrack
<HeMan> finns BackTrack för ARM?
<HeMan> hittar bara x86 32 och 64-bitars
<Dynamit> det kanske bara är X86_86 och X86_64 men egentligen skulle ju inte det vara svårt ta *nix dist. installera den skrivbords miljö man vill ha och installera verktygen manuellt istället ;)
<HeMan> det måste vara rätt binärformat
<HeMan> så du måste kompilera paketen för ARM
<HeMan> och kärna, libc osv
<HeMan> så då är det bättre med en färdigbyggd, typ Debian
<HeMan> eller ubuntu för den delen
<andol> HeMan: Snabbt räddat där :)
<HeMan> :))
<HeMan> var inte helt hundra på om ARM-versionen är supportad så jag snabbsurfade
<andol> Sant, vill man köra !intel-arkitektur så är Debian ofta det inituativa valet, ifall man ska välja bland linux-distar.
<HeMan> även om man vill köra Intel-arkitekturen IA-64...
<andol> Finns det fortfarande? Har den någonsin funnits?
<HeMan> våran förra web-server var IA-64
<HeMan> och jag är utbildad av Intel för att få skruva Itanium!
<HeMan> våran förra brandvägg var Alpha...
<andol> Diplomet ordentligt inramat på väggen? :)
<Dynamit> haha hur svårt kan det vara skruva fast en jäkla CPU?
<HeMan> hehe, det var chefen som stod som beställare så det står hans namn på det...
<Dynamit> man behöver väl förtusan inte vara civil ingengör för det
<HeMan> Dynamit: det var en spännande arkitektur med hotplug-cpu och annat roligt
<Dynamit> ja men ändå man behöver väl inte vara ingengör för att fatta hur man skruva fast en CPU
<HeMan> Dynamit: så det var inte bara att skruva fast CPUn som gällde utan hur man handskades med hela maskinen för att göra saker under drift
<Dynamit> inte med de jag har pillat i alla fall
<HeMan> vilka Itanium-varienter har du pillat med?
<Dynamit> ge fan i att röra andra komponenter när du monterar en CPU
<Dynamit> jag menade CPU'er
<Dynamit> inte just specefikt Itanium arkitekturen
<HeMan> vanliga x86 är inte så svåra
<Dynamit> montera klart
<Dynamit> :P
<HeMan> men dom har inte möjlighet att byta en cpu utan att stänga av maskinen
<Dynamit> Nej men byta under drift är ju ett helvete man får ju inte komma åt någonting annat under tiden
<HeMan> och det var lite handgrepp för att göra jobbet med
<HeMan> sen ingick en kurs i optimering för den arkitekturen
<Dynamit> undrar hur många moderkort som blev grillade under den kursen
<Dynamit> lär nog varit en del
<HeMan> Inga!
<Dynamit> Hur fan kunde alla lyckas undvika att råka göra kortis i elektroniken
<HeMan> för Itanium är byggda för det
<Dynamit> för att tola kortis
<HeMan> du kan ju inte ta en Itanium-propp och stoppa in på ett "vanligt" x86-moderkort
<HeMan> det är en helt annan arkitektur
<Dynamit> men fortfarande råkar man stoppa fingret eller något fel så får du kortis i all elektronik oavsätt vad det är
<Dynamit> sedan om det är skadligt är en annan sak
<HeMan> du får nog ta dig en titt på itanium-moderkorten tror jag
<HeMan> de är gjorda för att man inte ska komma åt saker
<Dynamit> fortfarande råkar man komma åt fel så blir det kortis men om grejerna dör av kortisen är ju en annan sak
<HeMan> hur ska man kunna göra kortis om man inte kommer åt sakerna?
<HeMan> det fanns en anledning till varför man gick kurs på itanium, det var inte vanliga PC-maskiner som Kalle på hörnet skruvade ihop
<Dynamit> http://www.cnmeonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/intel-itanium-2-300x207.jpg vist okej jag kan gå med på hotplug iden utan problem ja men fortfarande råkar du sätta grejerna lite fel så är det ju fortfarande risk för kortis. sedan om de lilla kortis som kanske blir tål maskinen är ju en annan sak
<Dynamit> men du ska ju inte påstå HeMan att det är risk fritt för det finns ju inte en chans i världen för det är ju människor inblandade. Sedan absolut kan vara jäklit svårt att klanta sig så rejält så det händer något med maskinen ja
<Dynamit> Så tro inte att jag sitter och säger emot HeMan
<HeMan> Dynamit: det där är bara den "rena" CPUn, man hade CPU-moduler med kylfläns och annat
<HeMan> hmm, det är 10 år sedan jag gick kursen...
<HeMan> SGI hade "chassin" för att stoppa in 2048 fysiska Itanium-processorer...
<Dynamit> haha det är väl lagomt
<Dynamit> men IBM's Roadrunner är ju fin ;)
<maxjezy> tjena dansken och lappen!
<Dynamit> haha då måste jag vara lappen :P
<maxjezy> nej, du är dansken!
<Dynamit> bara ett problem du maxjezy
<maxjezy> pratar som en dansk öldrickande korvätande toksvärande dansk!
<maxjezy> Dynamit, vad är problemet?
<Dynamit> jag har itne bott i lapland på 1 år :P
<maxjezy> HeMan är ju känd som lapp, han har haft med renar och blonda samer att göra halva livet
<Dynamit> och det är väl det närmsta Danmark jag har varit
<Dynamit> eller okej Bohuslän men det var flera år sedan
<Dynamit> ska jag skriva så du inte förstår så inga problem jag kan skriva jäklit slarvigt och ändå i ord
<maxjezy> det är mer din video jag reagerade på ;)
<maxjezy> jag har dock svårt att förstå alla andra dialekter än uppsala svenskan.
<Nafallo> HeMan: blonda samer? vad är det nu för berättelser jag inte fått höra?
<HeMan> huh? blonda samer?
<HeMan> kom just tillbaka efter en intressant diskussion om splice, sendfile, 30000 öppna filer och dubbla 10 Gbit-pipor
<maxjezy> måste varit chockerande att läsa det jag skrev, tyvärr kan ja inte vidareutveckla detta
<maxjezy> måste shjoppa
<tiina> hejsan jag skulle behöva hjälp med att använda ubuntu live cd att rätta till problem i windows
<Philip5> vad för problem?
<tiina> jag har i windows BSOD och kan ej reparera den med windows skiva men ngn som sade att man kunde använda min ubuntu live cd att göra det?
<Philip5> antar det beror på vad som ger bsod
<Philip5> kanske enklast att försöka fixa med windows installationscd och köra rescue/repair?
<Philip5> om det rör sig om korrupta filer eller liknande
<Philip5> du kan ju komma åt windowsgrejs från livecd men då måste du ju veta vad du ska göra för att fixa
<tiina> och det gör jag inte jag kan inte fixa nåt med windows skivor
<tiina> min enda chans är nu ubuntus live
<Philip5> går inte eller vet inte hur man göra?
<Philip5> gör
<Dynamit> med otur så är någon hårdvara död
<tiina> kollade med metest 86+ och inga funna errors eller inget funnet på hårddisk heller
<tiina> så hur vet man om någon hårdvara e död?
<tiina> min windows loopar mellan windows logo och repair fönster men inga funktioner funkar...
<arand___> om man kör «« echo öäå | file - »» ska den då säga "file: ISO-8859 text" och inte UTF-8 normalt sett?
<Dynamit> har du kollat på något sätt om CPU mår bra
<Philip5> tiina: spontant tycker jag det låter som korrupta systemfiler eller något liknande
<Philip5> några som är grundläggande
<tiina> ja antar att nåt är corrumpt men hur kan installera om allt när man inte kommer åt nåt
<Dynamit> Philip5: tiina säger ju att inte ens live-CD vill funka
<Philip5> ja det är ju konstigt om du inte kan boota windows cdn
<tiina> hur kan jag kollahur cpu funkar men ubuntu live?
<Philip5> om du nu har bios inställt på att boota från cd
<Dynamit> var inte så för det gör den och är det fel arkitektur så skriker den
<tiina> funkar inte heller via bios
<tiina> men vet ej hur man ändrar bios via live cd?
<tiina> finns det chans att man kan köra nåt internet program för att kolla windows registry?
<tiina> Finns det ngn  driver navigator for både windows och ubuntu man kunde köra?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Grabbar
<peyam> vf kan inte jag logga in med facebook på skype?
<johanbr> arand___: om din locale är UTF-8 borde file säga det också
<johanbr> $ echo öäå | file -
<johanbr> /dev/stdin: UTF-8 Unicode text
<peyam> verkar inte gå enligt vad det står i forumet
<peyam> eller så lägger du till ISO-8859-1
<andol> peyam: Därför att du har fel på modermodemet; själva hjärtat i hårddisken.
<peyam> andol: sorry?
<arand___> johanbr: hmm, men min locale är satt till en_GB.utf8, så jag förstår inte riktigt varför den får problem...
<andol> peyam: Ja, det är min gissnings på varför du inte kan logga in på facebook med skype.
<peyam> nää. de ha rinte gjort så så att man kan logga in via facebook
<peyam> de har lagt till windows live på sin senaste version
<peyam> men inte fb
<peyam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80953/how-to-connect-skype-with-facebook
<peyam> fan
<johanbr> arand___: vad säger "LANG=en_US.utf8 echo äå |file -" ?
<arand___>  /dev/stdin: ISO-8859 text
<johanbr> konstigt... är det ubuntu?
<cHarNe2> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/mobiltele/article3683475.ece
<arand___> 10.04, en företagsdesktop, så ingen aning hur mycket inställnnings-hack som finns på den :/
<johanbr> är LC_ALL satt till något?
<arand___> nope
<arand___> ~$ locale : http://pastebin.com/ZKAEZz6j
<arand___> LANGUAGE ändrade jag nyss för att testa, ingen skillnad mot "en_GB" som det var förut.
<cHarNe2> genererar vi om också?
<johanbr> ser du ett å om du skriver:  echo -e "\xc3\xa5"
<peyam> svenska tjejer : haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mcON9LFTCM
<arand___> johanbr: Nae, jag får "Ã¥"
<johanbr> arand___: alltså är din locale inte unicode, även om inställningarna säger det
<johanbr> något languagepack som saknas, kanske...
<johanbr> har du language-pack-en installerat?
<peyam> ngn som vet bra hosting?
<peyam> gratis
<peyam> typ 2GB
<andol> Nej, men väl något som nästan är gratis, och överlag rätt vettigt: https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/
<peyam> nää
<Nafallo> peyam: de behöver träna på sin vogue...
<peyam> :P
<hume> hello - nån här som förstår sig på bluetoothmöss i ubuntu? har precis köpt en till min laptop men den ansluter inte
<Screedo> godkväll
<Philip5> hume: har du parat ihop dem?
<hume> Philip5, yes, dvs, jag kunde naturligtvis inte slå nån pinkod på musen....
<hume> jag använder KDE - i BT-grejjan där i systemmenyn, när jag går till Enheter, så är musen med. jag har ställt in den på "trusted"
<Philip5> och den har hittat musen?
<hume> så gär jag "Anslut" från menyn som dyker upp när jag klickar på den, och då får jag fel: Anslutningen misslyckades: Invalid exchange (52)
<hume> visst bör den ha httat den då?
<hume> hittat
<Philip5> antagligen inte parat den
<hume> ok, startar om då
<hume> tar bort den och söker
<hume> då hittar den musen, "pekenhet"
<hume> eh...... och nu funkade det!!!
<Philip5> wooohoo
<hume> men jag gjorde exakt så innan..... anyway, tack......;)
<hume> tror du den fortsätter funka nu.....? nästa gång jag startar datorn?
<Philip5> förhoppningsvis
<Philip5> testa
<hume> :)
<joppe> Tänkte klippa mig en server.. gärna nå tyst, litet o stabilt.. något som inte blir lika varmt som min ion asrock 300
<joppe> Nå tips någon?
<Nafallo> definiera liten?
<cHarNe2> definiera server
<Nafallo> definiera ändamål
<cHarNe2> litet U1?
<_Trullo> intel har ju nått nytt ute nu
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: svårt att tro att den behöver vara tyst om det är en rackserver ;-)
<Nafallo> såja. dags att byta ut certifikaten på mina mailservrar :-)
<Nafallo> ha! äntligen riktiga ssl certifikat överallt :-)
<johanbr> joppe: som sagt, beror på vad du ska ha den till, men jag kör några ARM-baserade saker som hemmaservrar - det är tyst, stabilt och funkar bra
<cHarNe2> raspbmc har blivit hur bra som helst senatste månaderna
<coffe> ja de fungerar bra .. även cHarNe2 super grej .
<Dynamit> är det mycket jobb att jaila en användere som har tillgång till SSH?
<andol> Dynamit: "fullständig" åtkomst via ssh alt. enbart sftp?
<Dynamit> riktig SSH då den användaren inte har någon andledning att ha tillgång till /etc, /boot och bra många andra
<Dynamit> är det extremt mycket jobb så kan jag lika gärna sätta upp enn helt egen vm maskin
<andol> Dynamit: Det lär bli hyfsat mäckligt, då du både behöver skapa och underhålla en tillräckligt tjock chroot innehållandes alla program, biblioteket, etc användaren kan tänkas vilja köra från sin ssh-session.
<Dynamit> förenta nationerna också
<johanbr> Dynamit: exakt vad vill du att användaren inte ska kunna göra? mångra program behöver kunna läsa från /etc
<andol> Dynamit: Kan ju alltid vara värt att titta på sig lxc, lite utav ett mellanting mellan en chroot och en fullständig virtuell maskin.
<andol> johanbr: Typ minimala /etc/passwd och /etc/group om inte annat :)
<Dynamit> finns ingen andledning att människan ska ha tillgång till passwd tex.
<Dynamit> LoL andol  han nämna passwd innan mig
<andol> Dynamit: Tja, du kan ju försöka köra något som helst program utan att kunna läsa en /etc/passwd (såtillvida du inte har en ldap, nis eller sådär)
<Nafallo> Dynamit: ls -al /etc/passwd
<Dynamit> passwd är ju känslig på sitt sätt
<Nafallo> se vad du hittar ;-)
<Nafallo> ah, iofs kan man läsa den. jag tänkte på shadow :-)
<andol> Program vill gärna kunna mappa uid mot användare, slå upp sökväg till hemkatalog, etc
<Dynamit> -rw-r--r-- är rättigheterna :P
<Dynamit> jag som är nog lite väl paranoid antagligen
<Nafallo> japp, jag tänkte på shadow, som har 640 ;-)
<cHarNe2> coffe: hade du någon bild?
<Dynamit> som sagt jag är nog överdrivet paranoid
<johanbr> i allmänhet är det svårt att skydda sig mot lokala exploits från en skicklig användare... om du måste ge ut login till användare du inte litar på är det nog bäst med nån sorts vm
<Dynamit> haha jag litar på honom
<Dynamit> mer de som kan försöka ge sig på tjänstan han ger ut jag inte litar på
<Dynamit> men vist användarnamnet är inte så lätt att gissa ändå och lösenordet är inget man gissar i första taget kan jag ju säga
<Dynamit> eller han de kommer ge ut om jag ska hårddra det
<coffe> cHarNe2,  jag ska fixa ..  ge mig ca 10 min .. dock har jag glömt ip nr :(
<coffe> men jag kan gissa ett :)
<Dynamit> det mesta ligger inte ens på default portarna eller ens i närheten av de
<Dynamit> en del saker låter jag till och med programmet ha en port men ha en helt annan extern port bara för att göra det jobbigare
<madmax> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Dynamit> !pong
<ubot2> pong is ping's reply
<Dynamit> !bot
<ubot2> Factoid 'bot' not found
<Dynamit> !ubot
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot' not found
<Dynamit> LoL
<Dynamit> ubot2: you are stupid
<ubot2> Factoid 'you are stupid' not found
<Dynamit> hahaha
<einand> suck
 * Dynamit ja einand underhåller ju inte Dynamit så då får han ju göra det själv
<einand> Dynamit: sluta *****
<einand> Dynamit: blir du underhållen nu?
 * Dynamit Dynamit sover mer än vad han är vaken försök ringa igen vid 06:00 tiden Svensk tid
<Philip5> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<Dynamit> !Dynamit
<ubot2> Factoid 'Dynamit' not found
<Dynamit> säger godnatt
<einand> godnatt
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-25
<huttan> gomorron :)
<gaisten> gomorron gott folk
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> kan ni komma på någon roligare än kittenwar att forwarda alla snåla grannar till vårat öppna wifi?
<andol> larsemil: Inte lättare att ha det trådlösa oöppet ifall ni inte vill att grannarna ska nyttja det?
<larsemil> roligt att busa
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: jag läste om någon som gjorde alla bilder suddiga ut när dom fulkörde via deras öppna wifi
<larsemil> ja det är upsidedownternet
<larsemil> blur eller vända alla bilder upp och ner
<larsemil> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 172.16.22.0/255.255.255.0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 208.113.207.192
<larsemil> så ser min regel ut
<larsemil> hur gör jag så att alla andra portar på det nätet droppas?
<HeMan> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -j DROP
<larsemil> HeMan: men blir inte det på alla nät då?
<larsemil> HeMan: men blir inte det på alla nät då?root@OpenWrt:~# iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 172.16.22.0/255.255.255.0 -j DROP
<larsemil> iptables v1.4.10:
<larsemil> The "nat" table is not intended for filtering, the use of DROP is therefore inhibited.
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm
<Dynamit> vilken OpenWrt kör du larsemil?
<larsemil> öh. den rekommenderade till min device? hur kollar jag? :D
<HeMan> när du loggar in står det
<larsemil> OpenWrt Attitude Adjustment 12.09-beta2
<Dynamit> bland annat ja HeMan ;)
<Dynamit> haha vad gammalt larsemil, nä nu ska jag vara snäll
<HeMan> ooh, jag hade missat att det kommit en rc2 av AA
<Dynamit> BARRIER BREAKER (Bleeding Edge, r36332) kör jag just nu vist det finns nyare men orkar inte flasha om den just nu
<larsemil> väldigt nöjd med routern iaf HeMan. du hade väl en likadan
<HeMan> larsemil: blev det en TP-LINK eller hur var det?
<larsemil> ja precis. tre antenner. har ju täckning över halva bjurs
<larsemil> kör antennstyrka på 70% eller något sånt eftersom det är så jobbigt när man är i utkanten och hoppar in och ut hela tiden
<Dynamit> hm någon borde ju ha gjort de du vill med Attidude Adjustment
<HeMan> jag ska langa upp min http://www.deltaco.se/products/items/itemid/(TL-ANT2414B)/index.aspx så kan jag prata direkt med din i bjurs!
<Dynamit> hittar inte när jag letar så här på rak arm
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> Dynamit: är ju iptables, så vilken version spelar nog ingen roll
<larsemil> det funkade i första versionen av openwrt
<Dynamit> en del saker anpassar de för att få att funka som de vill larsemil även om de använder program x för att få till det
<larsemil> jag förstår inte vad du säger.
<Dynamit> bara för att man kompilerat ett program innebär det ju inte att man låter den funka exakt som den gör när den kommer direkt ifrån källan eller hur?
<larsemil> nej. men vad har det med det här att göra? jag säger bara att det jag velat göra har varit möjligt sedan första versionen av openwrt.
<larsemil> HeMan: för att droppa alla portar utom en på ett interface då?
<HeMan> larsemil: tror du kan göra ! --dport 80
<Dynamit> Det är ju det som är min poäng larsemil de måste ju ändrat på det vilket innebär att någon borde ha gjort det på den veresionen.
<larsemil> HeMan: och hur blir raden då? ;)
<larsemil> Dynamit: varför skulle de ha ändrat på iptables? det är ju samma beteende alltid. god dammit. Om de ändrade hur iptables fungerade skulle all bakåtkompabilitet sluta fungera.
<larsemil> Dynamit: det är jag som inte kan, inte iptables som är dåligt
<larsemil> Dynamit: din poäng är dålig.
<larsemil> iptables -A OUTPUT -i wlan0-1 -p tcp  --dport 81 -j DROP
<larsemil> iptables v1.4.10: Can't use -i with OUTPUT
<larsemil> nu ska jag åka och betala mitt hus jag får idag.
<larsemil> peace out
<cHarNe2> larsemil: får du hus? nice!
<Dynamit> undrar om man ska installera B.A.T.M.A.N
<HeMan> Dynamit: har du någon att köra B.A.T.M.A.N med?
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har labbat lite olsrd som är ett liknande koncept
<joelsh> Hur klonar jag en disk med DD?
<joelsh> Ha försökt men får errorrs
<Dynamit> Ja jag har ju förtusan 3 OpenWrt enheter vad av 2 körs 24/7
<HeMan> Dynamit: för att det ska bli ett bra batman-nät ska du helst ha flera internetanslutningar som är på fysiskt skilda platser och sätta lite trådlösa routrar mellan
<joelsh> Kan någon förklara för mig varför den generarar att den kopierat 0 bytes?
<joelsh> sudo dd if=/media/joels/Windows_7/ of=/home/joels/Skrivbord/windows7.iso count=15818752
<HeMan> joelsh: du har angivit ett bibliotek som source (if)
<joelsh> jag vill ju klona hela discen
<joelsh> eller, allt som är på stickan..
<joelsh> hur ska jag annars ange det?
<andol> joelsh: Ahh, har du skivan monterat under /media/joels/Windows_7/
<joelsh> aa
<joelsh> usb stickan*
<HeMan> joelsh: till dd ska du ange block-devicen, dvs if=/dev/sdb eller vilken det nu är
<joelsh> ah okej
<andol> joelsh: Det du då istället vill ha efter if= är den faktiska blockenenheten. Kommandot mount borde kunna tala om det för dig.
<joelsh> sudo dd if=/media/joels/Windows_7/ of=/media/joels/12D04AC1D04AAAB5 bs=32M dd: öppnar ”/media/joels/12D04AC1D04AAAB5”: Är en katalog
<joelsh> ah, vill kopiera /dev/sdc1 till /dev/sdb1
<joelsh> det är vad jag vill göra
<HeMan> joelsh: är sdb1 en tom usb-sticka?
<joelsh> a
<andol> Är det verkligen meningsfullt att skriva ett iso-filsystem direkt till en usb-enhet?
<andol> joelsh: Hursom, ifall du vill läsa från en cd-skriva till en iso-fil så skulle jag hellre rekommendera readom framför ren dd, så får du även lite felkontrol och sådär med på köpet.
<andol> http://pthree.org/2011/09/26/how-to-properly-create-and-burn-cddvd-iso-images-from-the-command-line/ sammanfattar det hela rätt bra.
<joelsh> Okej, nja.. egentligen vill jag göra /dev/sdb1 identisk med /dev/sdc1
<andol> joelsh: Fast var inte det ena en cd-skiva och det andra ett usb-minne?
<joelsh> Nä, två stickor
<joelsh> av samma storlek
<joelsh> olika märken dock
<andol> joelsh: Ahh, blev lite förvirrad utav att du i första fallet villle skriva det till en fil med ändelsen .iso
<joelsh> ah, förstår det.. jag försökte få ut det till en iso för att sen använda windows egna verktyg för att få över den till stickan
<joelsh> efter att jag försökt rakt av klona skiten bara
<joelsh> läser man dd men känner mig korkad
<bamsefar> joelsh: Du ska köra dd mot blockdevices, inte mountpoints.
<joelsh> Ja men varför funkar inte sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sdb1?
<andol> joelsh: Är det ett bootbart usb-minne då? Ty annars har du väl ändå ingen väsentlig info utanför filsystemet, varpå vinsten med dd (jämfört med säg rsync) är ganska liten.
<joelsh> transcend 16gb måste väl vara bootbart, flaggan är satt som boot
<joelsh> ;/
<huttan> joelsh: unmountar du sdb1 innan dd?
<joelsh> nä, det har jag inte gjort
<joelsh> är det rekomenderat?
<huttan> joelsh: ja
<joelsh> unmount /dev/sdb1
<huttan> ja
<huttan> sudo unmount /dev/sdb1
<huttan> sen ditt sudo dd kommando du gjorde innan
<huttan> joelsh: umount är det, skrev lite fel
<joelsh> nu rullar den iaf.. kan trycka på enter så något händer
<joelsh> får dokc inte se %
<huttan> den är helt tyst
<huttan> du får ny prompt när den kört färdigt
<joelsh> Alright
<joelsh> King man
<joelsh> Har en annan fråga nu när detta löst sig..
<joelsh> Har dampet på att min server ibland vill att jag ska trycka enter för att den uppdaterat kerneln
<joelsh> hur undviker jag att trycka enter i startup?
<Coffe> joelsh vid boot ?
<Krall> Någon som vet hur jag ökar RAM i via hårdisk utrymme, är det möjligt med RPi?
<cHarNe2> Krall: du vill ha mer ram i din RPi? Med hjälp av att använda en exterm hårddisk?
<Krall> tänkte ifrån sd
<cHarNe2> ok, som swap då eller?
<Krall> jo tror de
<cHarNe2> http://elinux.org/RPi_Adding_USB_Drives här kanske du kan hitta mer info
<cHarNe2> http://baleinoid.com/whaly/2012/06/rpi-add-a-swap-file/ och denna
<larsemil> HeMan: iptables -I forward -i br-woop -p tcp  ! --dport 80 -j DROP
<larsemil> HeMan: det där gjorde susen.
<Dynamit> nu jäklar ska det snart lekas
<Dynamit> ska bara ta routern som ligger och installera aircrack-ng
<Dynamit> Har SD-kort modden men misslyckas hela tiden kopiera exakt allting ifrån routern till SD-kortet hur jag än gör så måste banta OpenWrt en jäkla massa
<larsemil> jag ska prova köra min cpu utan kylning
<andol> larsemil: Har ni inte sådant naturligt uppe i norr? :)
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  läget ?
<Dynamit> har ni läst vad som gjorts idag med OpenWrt?
<Dynamit> The OpenWrt Release Team would like to announce the final Attitude Adjustment Release (12.09). ;)
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<HeMan> Dynamit: yey! hade missat det
<cHarNe2> Coffe: bara bra
<cHarNe2> Coffe: testat appen?
<UkuleleSolen> jag sitter här med ett helt nyinstallerat Ubuntu 12.10 på en stationär. Oavsett vilken upplösning jag använder, räcker skärmen inte till och jag ser bara halva programpanelen.
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som vet vad det kan bero på?
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: inte skärmen som behöver kalibreras? eller att du har en till skärm / tv inkopplad? eller något sånt?
<UkuleleSolen> Detta är en HD-TV. Funkade fint till samma dator för ett par timmar sedan.
<UkuleleSolen> "Blåste ren datorn" alldeles nyss, för det var för mycket som inte funkade. Minns jag hade samma fel förra gången vid nyinstallation... men minns inte vad jag gjorde för att lösa det
<UkuleleSolen> Kör jag med nvidias egna drivare får jag en ruta med svarta kanter runt och unity vägrar gå igång. Kör jag med öppna drivare får jag Unity med då räcker skärmen inte till
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har koll på vilken tid 13.04 släpps?
<Philip5> brukar speglas ut under dagen och eftermiddagen sedan publiceras officiella länkar
<Nafallo> fr33r1d3: skulle släppts för 42 minuter sen...
<Nafallo> ...men jag hittade en blocker, vilket jobbas på
<cHarNe2> trodde dom börjat med dagliga builds?
<fr33r1d3> går jag in på ubuntu.com kommer jag bara till en nedladdning av 12.10.
<Nafallo> fr33r1d3: se ovan :-)
<fr33r1d3> Kör jag en vanlig uppdatering på datorn säger han inget om en ny version heller.
<Nafallo> det är för att det inte är släppt ännu.
<fr33r1d3> Ska ju komma idag, undrade bara om nån visste när..
<Nafallo> update-manager -d om du inte orkar vänta ;-)
<Nafallo> ja, som sagt vet ju jag när det var tänkt att släppas... 13:00
<fr33r1d3> jo, kan den, men tänkte vänta tills den släpps den vanliga vägen =)
<Nafallo> jag hittade en bugg, så det fick vänta :-)
<UkuleleSolen> jag sitter här med ett helt nyinstallerat Ubuntu 12.10 på en stationär. Oavsett vilken upplösning jag använder, räcker skärmen inte till och jag ser bara halva programpanelen.
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som vet vad det kan bero på?
<UkuleleSolen> "Blåste ren datorn" alldeles nyss, för det var för mycket som inte funkade. Minns jag hade samma fel förra gången vid nyinstallation... men minns inte vad jag gjorde för att lösa det
<Philip5> Nafallo: kunde du inte hittat den igår istället för att bli en show stopper idag ;)
<Nafallo> Philip5: man kan ju tycka det :-P
<Philip5> :)
<fr33r1d3> UkuleleSolen: "Halva programpanelen"? Kan du skicka upp en bild så vi ser?
<UkuleleSolen> Nja.. Sitter inte vid den datorn nu. Dessutom är den, den här gången uppstartad med nvidias drivare och då kommer jag inte åt just några program
<larsemil> någon som vet hur man gör för att få open office att visa tomt istället för 0 när värdet är 0?
<HeMan> larsemil: har du köpt tomt?
<HeMan> larsemil: *badumdish*
<larsemil> fu
<HeMan> trodde du skulle svara med "tomte!"...
<andol> Jomentitta, HeMan har gått och blivit Barre :)
<HeMan> är de it likt så säg
<andol> Redundans!
<HeMan> Prestanda!
<Nafallo> :-D
<HeMan> kan man få sshd att "tvinga" en portforwarding typ -L 5904:localhost:5904 utan att man begär det i klienten?
<UkuleleSolen> I menyn för properitära drivrutiner finns det flera stycken från Nvidia. Hur ska man kunna veta vilken som passar? Är det bara att prova sig fram?
<UkuleleSolen> Ok, följde en guide på http://askubuntu.com/questions/207368/cannot-make-nvidia-driver-work-with-ubuntu-12-10 o då löste det sig till sist
<andol> Sådärja, då är 13.04 officiellt släppt då
<andol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/000171.html
<Nafallo> släppt :-)
<Nafallo> ...och jag seedar desktop och server isos för i386 och amd64 ;-)
<larsemil> tror inte jag kör 12.10 ens.
<larsemil> jo det gjorde jag visst
<Nafallo> lol. amd64 server och i386 desktop tar ledningen :-D
<Nafallo> makes sense ;-)
<UkuleleSolen> jag upplevde problem med ljud vid HDMI vid en beta av13.04. NÃ¥n som vet om det problemet finns kvar?
<Nafallo> testa? jag såg något i någon changelog om det tror jag.
<Nafallo> men vem vet vad du har för ljudkort...
<Nafallo> eller vad den nu spelar med... kretsar!
<UkuleleSolen> Nafallo: Ja, säg det :) Ljudet via HDMI listas som Nvidia. Exakt modell minns jag inte
<HeMan> är det någon vits att seeda i386 server?
<einand> HeMan: kanske någon som kör en 32 bitars maskin
<Nafallo> varför inte? :-)
<HeMan> kör folk fortfarande 32-bitars maskiner?
<einand> Hoppas jag
<Philip5> Nafallo: buggen du hittade. påverkar den bara ubuntu eller även kubuntu, xubuntu, etc?
<HeMan> är atom fortfarande 32-bitars?
<einand> nej
<Nafallo> Philip5: alla
<andol> HeMan: På små virtuella maskiner kan det ju fortfarande vara en vinst att spara lite RAM med hjälp utav 32-bitars.
<einand> Atom har väl aldrig vart enbart 32 bitars?
<HeMan> andol: ksm ftw!
<andol> iofs
<Philip5> Nafallo: tänkte för kubuntu 13.04 har de rullat ut nu
<einand> nja, snarare alla företag, eller privatpersoner köper inte konstant nya maskiner
<Nafallo> Philip5: det släpptes för ~15 minuter sedan.
<einand> och det känns totalt onödigt om de gamla fungerar
<HeMan> einand: det var först Diamondville som det blev am64 på atom
<einand> är det 2dra-gen atom?
<HeMan> jo
<einand> vet jag köpte ett gäng atomer rätt tidigt, kanske 6-9 månader efter intels första släpp, och det var 64bits
<HeMan> kom 2008 i juni
<einand> det är 5 år sedan ;)
<HeMan> det verkar vara bios-beroende med
<HeMan> JetWay aktiverar inte 64-bitarsstöd på sina bios
<Barre> andol: HeMan och jag är samma person, olika personligheter men samma fysiska person, viste du inte det? :P
<HeMan> nåväl, jag har plats för i386 server så jag seedar den med
<larsemil> Barre: fast ni ser lite olika ut. jag har ju ätit med er båda.
<HeMan> andol: jag och Barre delar samma astrakropp
<HeMan> +l
<larsemil> ni delar samma humor och kanal. och det är mer än nog.
<HeMan> larsemil: har du ätit med båda samtidigt?
<Barre> larsemil: well... so do you :P
<larsemil> jag har ju bra dålig humor
<larsemil> ni har bara dålig. två olika nyanser. men ack så viktigt.
<larsemil> :D
<DrGrov> Hej allihopa
 * andol är rätt säker på att han sett Barre och HeMan samtidigt
<HeMan> andol: chimärer
<DrGrov> Har ett mycket konstigt problem. Datorn går ej på och en röd LED blinkar emellanåt. Fungerade riktigt bra igår. Några ideer vad som kan vara problemet? Blir den för varm kanske och därför vägrar starta? För mycket damm?
<Barre> andol: du är skelögd
<Barre> andol: jag förslyttar mig väldigt snabbt mellan två platser så jag upplves vara på två platser...
<HeMan> andol: fast som två olika personer
<Philip5> Nafallo: är det bara desktop.iso som släpps nu? kommer alternative senare eller har man bakat ihop dem?
<HeMan> vi upprätthåller en bra image genom att låta Barre uppfattas lite mer korkad än HeMan
<Philip5> HeMan: hehe
<DrGrov> Någon kunde förklara lite vad jag bör börja med för att hitta problemet då en röd led blinkar och datorn vägrar gå på? Fungerade perfekt igår, senast jag hade igång datorn var för ca. 8 timmar sedan. Den gick varm då, är det problemet att den är igenstockad?
<Nafallo> Philip5: alternative finns inte längre.
<Barre> HeMan: meh!
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Philip5> Nafallo: aha
<Philip5> så där då... då seedar man kubuntu 13.04 så det knakar om det då :D
<Coffe> om jag har sort|uniq på en fil om jag sedan vill blanda om den igen..  något tips ?
<Barre> Philip5: kubuntu!!??!!.. broken by design ;P
<Philip5> Barre: pffff
<Philip5> Barre: du har tydligen inte fått kalla handen på länge så som du tuffar till dig ;)
<Barre> Philip5: jag befinner mig inte ens i samma land som dig så jag vågar tuffa till mig :)
<Philip5> Barre: uj, jag det förklara en del
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet om vinner något på intels server nics, i en ubuntu server? Eller om det blir precis samma som med vanligt billigt intel client nic?
<MarkusDBX> Vad är fördelen generellt med server nics?
<Barre> MarkusDBX: utan att veta vilka/vilket NIC du jämför med så brukar de störst skillnaderna vara: 1) komponent kvalitet 2) performance (TCP offloading) 3) test/verify innan de skickas ut från frabric
<MarkusDBX> Barre: med test/verify, menar du någon form av ecc?
<Barre> MarkusDBX: nej, jag menar att innan NIC lämnar fabriken så genomgår server NIC (oftast) en betydligt hårdare tester innan de godkännn samt oftast har högre ströskelvärden för att vara godkända.
<MarkusDBX> haha jag läst typ: fabric, som i ethernet-språk =)
<Barre> MarkusDBX: my bad... jag menade såklart fabrik   (sitter just nu i London så är kanske lite "skadad" av det) :)
<MarkusDBX> hehe
<MarkusDBX> Sitter och konfar en kvm-host, som behöver ett extra nic mot wan. Kanske vinner kvm på nåt server nic? iommu osv?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: om du inte ska köra snabbare än gbit så brukar det gå bra
<MarkusDBX> läste om tcp offloading. Ja det verkar värt om man inte redan har många idle-kärnor.
<HeMan> det kan dock vara problem med offloading när man kör en brygga in till virtuell maskin
<MarkusDBX> kan vt-d (iommu) vara beroende på nätverkskortet? Resten av min rigg klarar det, och vill gärna "direktkoppla" det nya nicet till en virtuell firewall.
<HeMan> jag tror att det bara är beroende på moderkort, bios och kvm-version, men ska inte svära på det
<HeMan> kvm/kernel
<DrGrov> Ifall någon kan köra lite brainstorming vore det kul. Detta är problemet, inte Ubuntu-relaterat direkt men försöker också på #ubuntu men verkar svårare då jag förklarar det bättre kanske på svenska.
<DrGrov> Jag har kollat att alla fläkter fungerar som dom skall vid bootup, dock blinkar en röd lampa 1 ggr / sek, 2 sek paus och sedan igen. Här är det förklarat, har någonting att göra med att nånting blockar. http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=110&prodSeriesId=459226&prodTypeId=12454&objectID=c00300335
<DrGrov> Vore jättevänligt ifall någon kunde brainstorma lite. Går det att resetta moderkortet eller så, alla fläkter fungerar som dom skall. Överhettning är väl problemet men det fastnar fast ändå.
<Nafallo> DrGrov: på vad?
<Nafallo> DrGrov: startar servern alls?
<Nafallo> ah, workstation. vet inte då
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Jag använder maskinen som bordsdator.
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Den startar och grön lampa lyser som den skall. Hårddiskarna går igång, fläktarna går igång osv. och märker inga problem. Bara lampan fortsätter lysa rött hela tiden.
<Nafallo> ehrm. du sa att de blinkade två gånger och sen inte blinkade 2 sekunder nyss... hur ska du ha det?
<Nafallo> så antingen överhettad processor eller ingen processor :-P
<DrGrov> Alltså den leden blinkar rött varje sekund, tar en paus på 2 sekunder och fortsätter sedan blinka igen 6 gånger
<Nafallo> DrGrov: kanske dags att lämna in den support? :-)
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Nja, det lär inte fungera mera =) Den är så gammal redan.
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Dock undrar man ju hur det händer så där bara. Den gick nog varm som attan igår, kanske en förklaring.
<Nafallo> du sa det själv... "Den är så gammal redan."
<DrGrov> Ja men ändå. Processorerna är endast ca. 3 år gamla i den. Samma sak med minnet osv. Den är ombyggd lite.
<DrGrov> Men, får se. Kan ju alltid byta till någon annan dator och köra backup sedan via diskarna skilt.
<Nafallo> lol. nästa Ubuntu blir saucy ;-)
<Nafallo> saucy salamander.
<Nafallo> http://t.co/oRAjtDBiF1
<Philip5> hehe
<Whiskey> Hur uppdaterar du från ubuntu server 12.04 till 13.04
<Philip5> jaha, om man skulle börja med att göra backups nu innan det är dags att blåsa burken för en ren och fräsch installation av kubuntu 13.04 :D
<Nafallo> någon som hittat dokumentation om hur man testar mir i 13.04? :-)
<Philip5> hej då kanalen... nu blåser jag allt och kör in nya friska moderna vindar... 13.04 here i come... :D
 * Philip5 håller tummarna
<andol> Jorå, Ubuntu 13.04 verkar helt klart funkis.
<madmaxione> fast han kör ju kubuntu :)
<David-A> nyss på tv för de som gillar konspirationer: "Mysterier Holst" SVT2 20:00-21:00, norsk doku om motståndsman som dog i stockholm strax efter kriget. (repris sön)
<einand> så
<David-A> så?
<David-A> vi får vänta 50 min på nästa "nytt på tv"
<einand> nä, fixade saker
<einand> och det är fixat nu
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/x9DEfRr.jpg
<blurk> einand, snett? :)
<David-A> snygg utsikt
<einand> blurk: bara tillfälligt
<einand> blurk: ville testa om väggen passade
<David-A> nyss på tv "Älskade datorer: Apan i maskinen" del 3 av 3 Kunskapskanalen 21:00-21:50, om George Price o hans dilemma med den fria viljan. häftig musik. (repris sön,tis)
<einand> fuskbyggarna på 4:an
<blurk> bada och sen gå till jobbet,   :)
<einand> ok
<David-A> program om fuskbyggare är bra, så folk drar sig för o bygga, folk är så optimistiska. på samma sätt är program om förlossninsskador bra, så folk drar sig för att skaffa barn. folk tycker de är gulliga, men barn är bara elaka o dyra.
<einand> David-A: fast fuskbyggarna handar ju om folk som fuskar
<xeronic> precis uppgraderat ubuntu till 13.04. De första gångerna jag startade datorn gick den inte igång, klagade på NVIDIA något. Nu fungerar det, men när jag kommer in i Unity är backgrunden helt grå  och det går inte att ändra
<xeronic> NÃ¥gon som vet vad som kan vara fel?
<cHarNe2> låter som grafik-kort problems eller liknande
<xeronic> Jo jag misstänker det med, men vet inte hur jag ska göra? Allt annat verkar fungera bra och 3D läget är aktivt
<madmaxione> xeronic: vilket grafikkort har du? jag frågar inte för att jag vill hjälpa dig utan slippa hamna där du är själv.
<xeronic> nvidia 560gtx
<xeronic> ti
<madmaxione> ah, jag har 550gtx ti
<madmaxione> vågar nog inte testa 13.04 ännu
<xeronic> Får väl pröva att byta drivare fram och tillbaka.. Så drygt..
<madmaxione> jag hade liknande problem i ubuntu 12.10, oavsätt drivare.
<xeronic> Finns det något bra sätt att ladda om systemet när man valt ny drivrutin förutom att starta om?
<cHarNe2> xeronic: om jag vore dig, skulle jag kolla i #ubuntu, dom flest här har nog inte uppraderat än
<madmaxione> gud vad politikerna ljuger i debatt
<madmaxione> alltså, programmet debatt
<madmaxione> borde ju finnas ett debattprogram där människor som jobbar med politik inte är välkommna
<madmaxione> undrar om dom sover gött, ljugarligan.
<einand> madmaxione: vad ljuger dom om nu då?
<madmaxione> en politiker i vänstern sa att hon när hon sökte sin första lägenhet fick till svar att dom inte ville ha dit såna som hon längre
<madmaxione> de har nog med invandrare
<madmaxione> alltid när dom åker dit med taxi till debat, så är det en invandrare som har master degree inom kärnfysik men inte får jobb med annat än taxi
<madmaxione> jag menar ju givetvis inte att det inte finns rasism, och det finns massor med sån.
<madmaxione> men, de här situationerna är bara hitt på
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja påstå att politiker är ett hot mot demokratin
<maxjezy> och, vi kommer antagligen se demokratin försvinna allt mer, det är en omodern modell.
<maxjezy> undrar om philip5 fick problem med kubuntu installationen
<maxjezy> tagit ett par timmar redan.
<maxjezy> en ny serie som heter burger land verkar intressant
<maxjezy> hamburgare är alltid nice
<Philip5> nu återstår bara att configa, installera och fixat till nyinstallationen av kubuntu 13.04
<Philip5> bara att börja då...
<David-A> nyss på tv "The Gatekeepers" Kunskapskanalen 22:50-00:30, långfilmslång doku där bara personer från Israels säkerhetspolis pratar, ändå väldigt kritisk. Ken-Burn-effekter tagna till nya nivåer. (repris från mån, repris lör)
<peyam> Tjenaaaaaaaaaaa
<David-A> jag gjorde   ''grep 1356 /proc/2516/*''  o ny swappar maskinen utav bara h-lsike, om nån minut är det virt minnet fullt, så passar på att säga adjö nu
<peyam> vf?
<peyam> orka
<peyam> vem vil prata rasism?
<peyam> annars går ja
<peyam> gå dår jag
<David-A> fortfarande vaken! det gick väldigt segt några minuter, men överlevde
<David-A> uptime contest: jag bootade o loggade in 28 dec förra året, har inte bootat om o inte ens loggat ut sedan dess. är inte det ett bra stabilt gui så säg?
<maxjezy> wb Philip5!
<maxjezy> hur guck dät?!
<maxjezy> med kubuntu, fick du problem med drivrutinerna?
<maxjezy> gråa bakgrundsbilder, fel utlösning på grafiken eller så?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> bara det vanila strulet med jmicron att den vill lägga vissa diskar som fakeraids
<maxjezy> Philip5: hade inte du nvidia 560gtx?
<Philip5> 660
<maxjezy> jaha.
<maxjezy> 560 hade grafikproblem iaf
<maxjezy> jag vågar mig inte på test innan ja läst att det funkar
<Philip5> har sällan problem med nvidia
<maxjezy> mitt kort funkar inte i ubuntu 12.10
<Philip5> konstigt
<Philip5> mycket pill det är att installera och configa så man får allt som man vill ha det igen
<maxjezy> jepp, det ger ju bild men den är skalad och kapad och croppad och fel.
<maxjezy> och fel utlösning.
<maxjezy> högsta va väldigt låg, 800x600 om ja inte mins fel.
<Philip5> utlösning...
<Philip5> låter som du inte kör med nvidias drivisar då utan någre vesa default eller nått
<Philip5> jag får min skärms native upplösning direkt
<maxjezy> jag har testat alla drivisar som fanns.
<maxjezy> i repo
<maxjezy> nvidia 304,   310 osv.
<maxjezy> precis som i ubuntu 12.04
<maxjezy> fast i 12.04 funkar det ju :)
<Philip5> skumt
<Philip5> undrar vilket blir det första paketet jag kommer packa för 13.04 blir
<Philip5> som ligger efter
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-26
<larsemil_> god morgon
<blurk> vaken?  vad fan heter den där hårdvaruhanteraren i ubuntu? Typ, så att jag kan se installerad hårdvara?
<blurk> btw så fungerar 13.04 bra för mig.  Gick från 12.04 utan problem öht.
<gaisten> god morgon!
<gaisten> blurk: du kan alltid köra lshw
<blurk> gaisten, gav mig inte vad jag ville. Såg att någon tidigare frågat om erfarenheter av 13.04 med specifikt nvidia-kort, och då jag har nvidia tänkte jag kolla vilket som sitter i burken. Fick dock inte den informationen av lswh vad jag kan se.
<blurk> Det är bara en enda sak som stör mig med Ubuntu just nu, och det är ens inte Ubuntus fel. Det är det att netflix via wine/firefox vill uppdatera silverlight, och det vill inte jag; för vis av erfarenhet så lägger silverlight av då.
<blurk> och det har absolut inget med 13.04 att göra. :)
<Nafallo> blurk: lspci för att kolla pci-bussen
<blurk> Nafallo, danke.
<Nafallo> bitte
<blurk> And to the world,  my memory sucks.   Däremot kan jag bekräfta lugnt och stillsamt, att precis som väntat,  så fungerar Radeon HD 6570  utmärkt i 13.04.. hhahahahaha
<blurk> jag som trodde det var ett nvidia-kort..
<Nafallo> Nvidia Radeon...
<andol> morgens
<Nafallo> moron andol
<hexabit> Morrn morrn :)
<andol> Nafallo: Blivit med dygnsrytm? :)
<Nafallo> andol: alltid varit?
<andol> Nafallo: Ah, av någon anledning har jag vid något tillfälle fått intrycket utav att du var mer lagd åt hållet att ha en lätt "förskjuten" dygnsrytm :)
<Nafallo> kanska var när jag var yngre.
<Nafallo> säkert minst ett år sedan.
<blurk> Nafallo, :)
<Coffe> morning
<delhage> jepp
<huttan> morron :)
<recharge> så var 13.04 installerat då...
<huttan> Hur är det? Någon tydlig förbättring?
<recharge> har inte kikat så noga
<blurk> de kör ju med gnome 3.6 i 13.04,    fanns det en motivering till att inte köra 3.8?
<recharge> är det någon som förresten vet vad 'online accounts' och salut är i empathy.. - jag har aldrig fått det till att funka
<recharge> med den ska man väl se andra i närheten som är online som jag fattar det..
<recharge> men jag har aldrig registrerat något salut-konto vad jag vet
<HeMan> salut funkar om man sitter på samma nät
<recharge> okej
<HeMan> så man behöver inget konto, bara sitta inkopplad på samma wlan eller lan
<recharge> samma isp?
<andol> blurk: Låg inte riktigt rätt tidsmässigt
<HeMan> eventuellt om man inte har någon brandvägg
<HeMan> men isp'er kan roa sig med att filtrerar broadcast mellan sina kunder
 * andol ser gärna att han inte sitter på samma broadcast-nät som sina grannar
<HeMan> andol: har du ingen brandvägg mellan?
<HeMan> andol: livin' on the edge?
<andol> HeMan: Förvisso, men känns ändå lite ohygeniskt på något vis.
<HeMan> andol: :)
<HeMan> andol: det skulle ju tex kunna vara så att någon busig granne kör en radvd och dhcpv6d på externa interface så att dom lyckas sno till sig all ipv6-trafik som andra grannar kör
<andol> Hmm, det kanske man skulle pröva :P
<Nafallo> HeMan, andol: ISPer brukar ha vettigare switchar än så :-)
<cHarNe2> http://www.nyteknik.se/popular_teknik/teknikrevyn/article3685219.ece fredagsmys :)
<maxjezy> cHarNe2: haha
<cHarNe2> nya phyx demo's är också rätt coola
<cHarNe2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcgkAMr9r5o
<maxjezy> jo, men den där första tog priset
<maxjezy> kanske kan lära tanten min ett och annat
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: http://www.evilmilk.com/pictures/Banana_Slicer.jpg :)
<Screedo> goddag
<Screedo> sover alla
<cHarNe2> nej då
<Screedo> se där :)
<Screedo> läget med cHarNe2?
<cHarNe2> bara bra, dags för en drink snart när klockan tillåter :)
<Screedo> hehe :)
<Screedo> låter nice
<Krall_> Någon som har en lätt förklaring vad som är bra med soft float och hard float?
<cHarNe2> någon som testat sån home-plug från dlink (eller annat nätver via elnätet?)
<coffe> cHarNe2,  inte jag direkt en vän till mig anv det hela tiden
<Enemtee> hur fungerar översättningen av ubuntu till svenska, vilka/vem har hand om detta?
<Philip5> Enemtee: tror det fortfarande är yeager som leder det arbetet och det görs från svenska översättargruppen på launchpad
<Philip5> Enemtee: du kan skriva här för det är kanske fler som undrar och det rör ju ubuntu
<Enemtee> ah okej sorry
<Enemtee> är förhållandevis ny inom ubuntu-gemenskapen och skulle kunna tänka mig att hjälpa till med översättningar
<Enemtee> enklast att registrera sig på launchpad och gå med i översättargruppen där om jag förstår det rätt?
<Philip5> Enemtee: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-sv
<Philip5> där håller de till
<Philip5> står där introduktion hur det funkar sedan
<Enemtee> ok, tack, ska ta mig en koll och läsa igenom det
<Philip5> daniel N är yeager
<Philip5> han brukar hänga här men har inte sett honom på länge
<Enemtee> ah, nylander, hade inte han en blogg/sida om ubuntu, tror jag har läst den
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> han har/hade en nordisk remix av ubuntu
<andol> Philip5, Enemtee: Han har gjort ett avbrott från översättningsarbetet tills vidare - http://www.danielnylander.se/2012/10/25/allting-har-ett-slut/
<Enemtee> såpass, undrar vem som håller i översättningarna nu då
<Philip5> någon annan i teamet skulle jag tro
<Philip5> andol: där ser man. det förklarar varför man inte sett honom på ett tag
<Philip5> Enemtee: du kontaktar teamet så då svarar nog någon annan ;)
<Philip5> får vi hoppas
<Enemtee> i'mma do dat. har ni installerat/uppgraderat till 13.04 än? gjorde det igår, gick förvånansvärt bra och smärtfritt.
<Philip5> jo jag gjorde det också igår och har igår och idag konfigat och installerat så jag vill ha det
<Philip5> jag kör dock kde
<Philip5> kubuntu då
<Philip5> hade bara ett vanligt strul vid installationen som jag fick mecka lite med
<Philip5> och en ologiskt grej i kde
<Philip5> annars gått som tåget
<Enemtee> okej, testat runt med kubuntu och lite andra kde-baserade distros, men fastnat för unity och "vanliga" ubuntu, fungerar bra för de behov jag har
<Philip5> ja huvudsaken man själv är nöjd
<Enemtee> absolut, det kan jag se som en stor fördel inom linux och i sin tur ubuntu, valfriheten och möjligheten till anpassning.
<Philip5> ja fast för vissa eller om man är ny kan det ju bli mycket att ta ställning till som man inte kan överskåda
<Philip5> har du kört annat linux innan ubuntu?
<andol> Philip5, Enemtee: Tror förövrigt att det här är ett snäppet bättre team att titta på. Om inte annat därför att det innehåller en person som inte är Daniel :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sv/+members
<Enemtee> *telefon, snart åter*
<Philip5> ja https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sv kanske är där det händer
<Philip5> om det nu är en aktiv grupp fortfarande
<Philip5> och mer info här om själva arbetet: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/translators
<andol> Philip5: Ingen aning vilken som är "rätt" grupp, men kontaktmässigt kan nog ~lp-l10n-sv vara lite bristfällig då den enbart består utav yeager.
<Enemtee> åter. ser ju också att en gick med som senast nu i januari, vilket låter positivt
<Philip5> jo
<Enemtee> jag har varit nyfiken på särskilt ubuntu i många år, testat gamla live-cds innan unity, men installerade aldrig ubuntu förrens 11.10 som wubi, 12.10 som dualboot med win 7, och 13.04 igår kör jag enbart med ubuntu.
<Philip5> oki
<andol> Enemtee: Välkommen ner i träsket :)
<Enemtee> andol: Tack, känner mig välkommen :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Enemtee> Annars har väl jag småtestat Arch, Linux Mint, Elementary, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc. Men alltid kommit tillbaka till Ubuntu, stabilt och användarvänligt
<Philip5> Enemtee: jo både kanalen här och ubuntu-se.org är väl ganska aktiva. här är väl mycket en kanal för likasinnande. en del trams och mycket nerdsnack
<cHarNe2> skulle vara kul med någon typ av random-distro som laddar ner varje gång man bootar :)
<Enemtee> cHarNe2: skulle varit läskigt, men kanske bra för de extra nyfikna
<andol> Försöker komma ihåg när jag började med Ubuntu, ifall var det 5.04 eller 5.10. Innan dess var det hursom SuSE som gällde.
<cHarNe2> beror på man man får :P (man får väll utesluta slackware, getoo och nåra fler kanske
 * andol känner sig lite halvgammal.
<cHarNe2> 7.10 tror jag var min första
<Philip5> andol: du behöver inte känna dig ensam om det
<andol> Philip5: Sant, och om inte annat så är man ju alltid yngre än Barre/HeMan.
<Enemtee> tror det var 8.04 eller 7.10 som var min första som jag testade, men jag minns inte, beställde till och med hem en skiva från canonical som ligger nånstans
<Philip5> ubuntu dapper var min första ubuntu
<cHarNe2> 10.04 sista tror jag, archlinux <3
<Philip5> 6.06
<Philip5> andol: jo men Barre är ju en gammal gubbe så det är ju inte så svårt ;)
<Enemtee> var går gränsen till "gammal gubbe"? :)
<andol> Philip5: Riktigt hyggligt utav honom att ta på sig den rollen.
<Screedo> det undrar jag med :)
 * andol är lite nyfiken på när Barre kommer vakna till liv utav pingandet :)
<Philip5> andol: jo han är sådan. tar på sig offerkåpan
<Philip5> andol: tar lite tid för Barre att hitta käppen och vanka bort till tangentbordet
<Screedo> lol, nu är ni lite elaka tycker jag :)
<Philip5> Enemtee: gubbgränsen är flytande och flyter med Barres ålder ju äldre han blir... ;P
<Philip5> Screedo: nä Barre gillar att man är lite kränkande mot honom. han gillar den sortens uppmärksamhet ;)
<Screedo> haha
<Enemtee> ja, vissa tänder på "den sortens uppmärksamhet"
<Enemtee> en allmän fråga, bästa musikspelare för ubuntu/linux? jag skulle nog faktiskt säga banshee :)
<Philip5> jag kör nästan bara spotify nu för tiden men annars så är det amarok och det känns naturligt med kde så klart
<Enemtee> spotify ja, tråkigt att det fortfarande är en beta, använder iofs den mycket med
<cHarNe2> spotify, 8.9 kom väll ut frra veckan eller nått?
<cHarNe2> lika buggit som vanligt gissar jag på :P
<andol> Är själv mycket för att använda mplayer från terminalen. Inte överdrivet flexibelt, men bekvämt att kunna dra igång musiken helt från tangentbordet.
<Philip5> spotify 0.8.8 för native linux fick jag nu när jag installerade
<Enemtee> Jag har också 0.8.8 osv osv. Ganska långt bakom utvecklingen för Windows-versionen
<cHarNe2> v. 0.9.0.128.g3134f863 körs här
<cHarNe2> haha, kom precis på att jag sitter på windows just nu :P
<Enemtee> För allas vetskap, jag är ingen terminal-användare av högsta rang. Är fortfarande en nybörjare där.
<Dynamit> usch GUI fjolla
<Enemtee> hehe, tack för den
<Dynamit> Var ju du som sa det
<Enemtee> ja iofs, men bara för att man är linux-användare och inte sitter i terminalen hela dagarna så är man ingen "fjolla" för den sakens skull, kan jag tycka
<maxjezy> Enemtee: sant
<maxjezy> det är terminalfolket som är lite fjolliga
<Enemtee> sudo apt-get purge terminalfascism
<andol> ...om man nu över huvud taget ska använda begreppet fjollig för att antyda något negativt.
<cHarNe2> byter man ut bash mot fish blir det rätt trivsamt i en terminal
<Enemtee> byta ut lite färger, lite opacitet, teckensnitt, etc, hjälper väl lite
<Screedo> nu är det tid för lite middag, hörs senare.
<Dynamit> haha ni får ju tolka fjolla som ni vill :P
<Enemtee> så äre, middag här med, tjofräs.
<maxjezy> jag vet vad en fjolla är, satt mitt emot en på bussen in till stan
<maxjezy> såg ut som justin bieber, samma frilla, sen satt han och flirta med mig.
<einand> så, har precis cyklat 15km, på ganska exakt 1h
<maxjezy> såg han sernare på stan, gick runt och sjöng högt.
<maxjezy> einand: inte illa att trampa på i 15 km/h
<einand> absolut inte
<andol> För att återknyta till tidigare diskussion om översättning så hickade jag till rätt ordentligt nu nyss när git svarade mig på svenska.
<Porrhandske> tjenatjena
<lag^> tjatja
<lag^> Jaha oj, nu trodde jag att jag var på HP när jag såg Porrhandske
<maxjezy> HP?
<Dynamit> Hewlett Packard :P
<lag^> :D
<lag^> Det ni!
<maxjezy> lag^: snusk!
<lag^> maxjezy: Alltid.
<maxjezy> tantsnusk, usch!
<maxjezy> HP sås, HP datorer, HP literatur. allt är bara tantsnusk!
<lag^> You like
<maxjezy> Näe, lag^. du kan va!
<lag^> maxjezy: hmpf!
<huttan> här vare livat
<lag^> Jag hoppas att du inte klagar huttan
<huttan> jag klagar aldrig =)
<huttan> försöker hitta nått trevligt o göra till kvällskaffet
<Porrhandske> lag^: samma person där som på hp :P
<lag^> Porrhandske: här som på HP menar du :P
<Porrhandske> lag^: exakt!
<lag^> Porrhandske: Vad tar dig hit då? Okända marker :P
<maxjezy> Porrhandske: vad är HP?
<Dynamit> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=hp läs första träffen som kommer upp :P
<einand> något som vet om tex telia går med på att man betalar sina fakturor 12 månader i förskott
<maxjezy> einand: tänk om telia KK'ar då?
<Dynamit> Hur stor risk är det då?
<einand> dom tjänar ju på det
<maxjezy> tror inte det går dock, de har ju OCR nummer och massa prisjusteringar.
<maxjezy> de kanske höjer priset om 6 månader
<maxjezy> då har de gett dig en bra deal
<einand> har ju ett kontrakt på 12 månader
<einand> så dom kan ändå inte höja
<maxjezy> jo, det kan dom
<maxjezy> har du läst det finstilta?
<einand> nej, det kan dom inte
<einand> står klart och tydligt att dom inte kan det
<maxjezy> dom höjde avgiften för oss
<einand> inte under bindningstid
<maxjezy> 20 kr, med motiveringen att det kostar att snoka på sina kunder
<einand> aldrig haft en höjning
<einand> vad höjde dom på?
<maxjezy> 100mbit
<einand> ok
<einand> iaf, dom kan inte höja om du har bidningstid
<einand> så kräv tillbaka det
<maxjezy> jag hade 12 månader
<maxjezy> ska säga upp mitt, telia ger för dålig youtube service
<einand> jag har fått brev ifrån telia där det står typ "Nu ändrar vi våra avtal och priser bla. bla. bla. men gäller inte er som fortfarande har bindningstid"
<Porrhandske> lag^: well letade nya kanaler bara och hamnade här och det verkar som detta är en bra kanal så :)
<Porrhandske> maxjezy: vill du verkligen veta vad hp är?
<maxjezy> japp
<Porrhandske> hamsterpaj
<maxjezy> aha, ett ungdomscommunity typ
<Porrhandske> exakt
<maxjezy> jeppjepp
<maxjezy> har aldrig varit där, finns det chatt?
<maxjezy> funplanet va lite mer min grej
<Porrhandske> well hp har både en irc och en chatt på hemsidan
<maxjezy> aja, näe.. ja har precis lagt ner lunarstorm
<maxjezy> behöver ett par år att återhämta mig
<lag^> maxjezy: funplanet är ju bajs i jämförelse :D
<maxjezy> lag^: du är bara glad för du är tjej
<lag^> maxjezy: hur menar du?
<maxjezy> alla killarna vill skriva med dig i hopp om att få se boobisar och sen skryta när de kommer till plugget
<maxjezy> eller menar du att det faktiskt sker vettiga diskussar på hamsterpaj?
<Porrhandske> funplanet var väl lite snyggast fast mer pedofiler om jag minns rätt eller?
<maxjezy> satt mycket på funplanet back in the days
<maxjezy> alltså, minst 10 år sedan
<maxjezy> internet sket-ner-sig när jpeg på fula nunor blev vanligare
<maxjezy> då handla allt om att se bild på den man chatta med
<maxjezy> nu ska man både vara uppkopplad på cammen, telefon, chatten och fildela samtidigt som man chattar.
<Porrhandske> fildela är fel ju :O
<maxjezy> de fildelar ju bilder på sig själv, fotade snett uppifrån neråt.
<maxjezy> och killarna, tvärtom
<Porrhandske> jaha du menade sån fildelning
<maxjezy> det jag menar är att chattandet idag känns helt meningslöst på såna där sidor där brunstiga kåta människor hänger
<maxjezy> svårt att hitta en bra offtopic-chat idag
<Porrhandske> det är ju sant iof att det är svårt att hitta
<maxjezy> hade varit kul att starta upp en chatt
<maxjezy> men de är nog för svårt
<Porrhandske> inte så svårt att starta en, svår är väl att få folk att komma ditt och stanna där för efter ett tag så kommer det alltid vara samma personer som sitter där så det blir en grupp med samma personer hela tiden
<maxjezy> jo, man måste rekrytera
<maxjezy> sen måste det vara 50% tjejer minst
<maxjezy> det är helt omöjligt att lyckas, de va nog lättare förr
<maxjezy> innan facebook och breivik
<Porrhandske> kvnnliga botar som bara pratar smink?
<maxjezy> haha, ingen dum ide
<maxjezy> "maby its maby-liin"
<lag^> maxjezy: Jag gillar HP mer än FP iaf.
<maxjezy> ah, jag med.
<lag^> maxjezy: Inte många som skriver privat.. Men glömmer jag att lämna FP en dag så får jag typ hundra privs.
<lag^> Varje gång jag vaknar får jag börjam ed att stänga ner privrutor på FP
<lag^> på hp kanske jag får.. tre, som mest.
<maxjezy> frågar alla något i stil med "tjej?"
<maxjezy> "där?"
<maxjezy> "hallå, vaffaen"
<maxjezy> "ÄR DU TJEJJJJ?"
<lag^> fp är = hej ålder bor
<lag^> i samma mening!
<lag^> Förlåt.. rad.
<maxjezy> fan, lär dom särskriva!
<maxjezy> jag är expert
<lag^> nickar ju "Linda^"
<maxjezy> kanske borde komma in dit!
<Porrhandske> eller klassiker "vill du se min 25+ cm kuk?"
<lag^> Men det finns de som frågar om mitt namn också :D
<maxjezy> gah, fan, kan inte vara lätt.
<lag^> Porrhandske: Sällan jag får den :P
<Porrhandske> jag får det ofta på alla hemsidor men det beror på mitt nick
<lag^> Skyll dig själv :P
<Porrhandske> aldrig!
<lag^> haha, googlade ditt nick nu
<Porrhandske> finns massa skoj om du gör det
<lag^> JASÅ DU BOR I SPÅNGA?
<lag^> Då är ju vi grannar!
<lag^> computer geek with a twist
<lag^> MAssa sidor! Vafan är rtx? :o
<lag^> nvm :D
<Porrhandske> rtx är rossterteeth (personerna bakom red vs blue) egna konvent i Austin
<Porrhandske> fast nu är det så att jag bor i BROMSTEN inte spånga, stor skillnad som du borde veta!
<lag^> Hah, det står Spånga på din HP-sida :z
<lag^> Å andra sidan står det Spånga om man kollar upp mit på ratsit och liknande
<lag^> mig*
<lag^> Jag vet inte var bromsten ligger riktigt :o Men vet att gpsen luras iblnad på typ facebookchatten, så det står bromsten ibland :o
<Porrhandske> bromsten=andra sidan spåret mot tensta/rinkeby sidan
<Porrhandske> men spånga är stort efter som det går efter spånga postadressen vilket är bromsten,tensta,rinkeby,hjulsta och hälften av områderna mellan spånga centrum och vällingby
<lag^> men vadå andra sidan spåret
<lag^> Jag bor i Rinkeby :d
<Porrhandske> pendeltågsspåret
<Porrhandske> då bor du iaf på rätt sida av spåret
<lag^> haha
<lag^> men om du ska ta dig iväg nånstans Porrhandske .. är det pendel eller tunnelbana? eller buss? Vad är närmast liksom?
<Porrhandske> jag bor precis mellan pendeln i spånga och tuben i rissne så beror på vart jag ska nånstans, och till dom så åker jag på longboarden min
<lag^> Ah.. okej!
<lag^> Jag känner mig lurad av pendeln. Här i rinkeby finns en skylt där det står "Spånga C" och en skylt som pekar åt ett håll
<lag^> men enligt kartor så ligger det fan inte åt det hållet!
<lag^> Hade velat hitta gåvägen dit nån gång. Se hur lång tid det tar osv.
<Porrhandske> bästa från rinkeby är att gå ner till fältet mellan rinkeby och bromsten sen gå igenom lite villa områden och industriområdet så är man i spånga c
<Porrhandske> tar väl från rinkeby c 15-20 min gå och 5 min på cykel
<lag^> vet ju inte var bromsten ligger exakt :P
<lag^> Nåja, får bli ett projekt sen när jag ska ut på promenad nån dag
<Porrhandske> http://www.hitta.se/karta?ref=start#var=bromsten&from=1&pageCount=20&level=1&sm=6&center=6586838:1620162&type=map&zl=8&bounds=6581624:1610704,6591064:1629904&rlm=1
<Porrhandske> vet du nu lag^?
<lag^> Porrhandske: Haha, så lustigt. Om du kollar kring rinkeby där.. hörnet.. nordost blir det va.. Där finns en skylt som pekar "spånga c" att fortsätta ditåt.. dvs norrut
<lag^> :D
<Porrhandske> pekar ju till gångvägen som sen går mellan tensta och rinkeby
<Porrhandske> finns bättre sätt att ta sig till spånga
<lag^> men den säger "Spånga C"
<Porrhandske> gå den och följ skylttarna och se vart du hamnar, är bra väder snart så bara att ut och gå
<lag^> Jo, tänkte det
<Porrhandske> bott länge i rinkeby eller?
<lag^> Vet att när jag står där och kollar gpsens navigering så pekar den då fan inte dit om jag vill till spånga :D
<lag^> flyttade hit februari 2011
<lag^> Försöker leta nytt men..
<Porrhandske> och du har inte gått till spånga än :O
<lag^> Det här var det bästa jag kunde få om jag ville ha förstahands :)
<lag^> Näää! Jag hatar att promenera själv! Känner ju ingen här ute :o
<lag^> Ska nog dra med Veronica nån dag iofs. Hon brukar vilja komma hit på Motionsrunda :D
<Porrhandske> rinkeby är nice, känner många som bor där och finns god kebab där :D
<lag^> kan lika gärna ta en promenad till spånga då :P
<maxjezy> hästköttkebab
<lag^> Meh! Jag känner ingen här :( Bara jobbiga grannar! :D
<lag^> som tar min tvättid
<lag^> så jag får damp!
<maxjezy> samma här
<Porrhandske> höstkött är gott ju
<lag^> Nä hörrni, jag ska vila en sväng innan jag åker till jobbet
<Porrhandske> jobba nu :O vafan jobbar du med?
<lag^> sånhära.. ITgrejs
<Porrhandske> support eller?
<lag^> nej nej
<lag^> Porrhandske: kolla notice
<Porrhandske> jahaja
<lag^> jahaja
<cHarNe2> såå, vad ska man göra en kväll som denna då?
<David-A> cHarNe2: tittar du inte på tv? det är en repris just nu som jag snart ska "nyss på tv" om. (men börja inte zappa nu, om du inte tittar har du redan missat det gottigaste)
<cHarNe2> ser inte på tv, bara på svt-play
<David-A> va bra, programmet finns där också
<einand> själv tittar jag på tonårsbossen
<David-A> nyss på tv, repris av "Robotkriget" Kunskapskanalen 21:55-22:50 (från sön & tis) (på svtplay en månad till)
<einand> "Jag är kär i bra ljud" så köper hon en iPhone spelare
<David-A> produktplacering?
<einand> njea, snarare, bra ljud..
<einand> alltså, det går inte få bra ljud ur en mp4:a
<einand> mp3:a
<David-A> beror väl på encodern, decodern o bitraten
<einand> oavsätt, så kan du inte få bra ljud
<einand> det går att få acceptabelt ljud
<einand> troligtvis hör man inte skillnad, vid vardagslyssnade
<David-A> med lame el fraunhof o minst 200 kbit, kan nån i hela världen bevisligen höra nån skillnad?
<einand> ja
<einand> med lame
<einand> hör man skillnad
<einand> jag körde test under 14 dagar
<einand> 80% av fallen, hörde jag skillnad mot flac
<einand> när det gällde klassisk musik
<einand> 60% vid "pop-musik"
<einand> testet gick till så att jag skrev ett program som spelade random musik, från en playlist med 1200 låtar
<einand> som slumpmässigt bad mig svara på vad det för för codec
<einand> då var det flac, med 320Kbs
<David-A> jag testade för länge sedan med den mediokra blade-codern o hörde skillnad upp till 160kbit
<David-A> einand: finns det nån nivå på bitrate då du inte hör skillnad?
<einand> faktiskt inte gått över 320kbs
<David-A> det är högt. åtråvärda öron
<Porrhandske> well dom flesta bärbara spelarna ger inte bra ljud eller?
<einand> David-A: tja, dröjde ju innan man hörde skillnad, i början gjorde man inte det ;)
<Porrhandske> einand: btw är du den jag tror du är?
<einand> hur skall jag kunna veta det?
<Porrhandske> einand: beror på, om du var den jag trodde borde du ha kommit ihåg det här nicket
<einand> HP?
<Porrhandske> skulle säga skype grupp menmen
<einand> ja, precis
<einand> jo, jag är samma
<Porrhandske> long time no see då :D
<einand> jag kanske sett dig mer än du sett mig ;)
<Porrhandske> stalker!
<einand> japp
<Porrhandske> hur många katter är ni upp i nu då?
<einand> 2
<einand> dom har minskat
<cHarNe2> tänker inte respektera katter förens du döpt en till emacs
<einand> ;)
<einand> en jag ircar med, har döpt sina katter till Vim och Nano
<Porrhandske> einand: ok, har du kvar loggarna från skype gruppen, blev av med mina när jag bytte dator :P
<einand> nä, tyvär inte
<cHarNe2> einand: jag trodde det var du som hade katter som hette så. Därför jag gjorde den antydan
<einand> nä, tyvär inte
<einand> mina hade trollkarls namn
<cHarNe2> men vems är det som äger Vim och Nano då?
<einand> xintron, vet inte om han hänger
<cHarNe2> så var det ja
<cHarNe2> han byter ju nick som en annan byter kalsonger ;)
<einand> nä
<einand> han har väl samma nick som alltid?
<Porrhandske> einand: nu kan du stalka mig tror du va!
<einand> ja
<einand> bränt mig i solen
<einand> hatar solen
<MarkusDBX> När jag kör ssh, så verkar själva krypteringen dra mycket cpu kraft. Finns det något sätt att optimera detta? Flaggor? Kompilera mot cpu? Köra kryptering på gpu? kom med tips
<cHarNe2> einand: skojjade bara, men han hickade scp1 ibland
<einand> är det samma person?
<einand> MarkusDBX: japp
<einand> MarkusDBX: finns rätt mycket att göra
<cHarNe2> kan också vara så att jag är ute och cyklar helt nu
<einand> kommrt forfarande dra 100% cpu, men du kan öka tidsåtgången rejält
<MarkusDBX> einand: något du kan rekommendera?
<einand> MarkusDBX: kolla upp sse4.1 flaggan i cpun
<einand> fick ner min kryptering från 6 timmar till 40 minuter
<MarkusDBX> jag kör 64bit servern. borde inte den ha den flagga default?
<MarkusDBX> 12.04 64bit
<MarkusDBX> einand: vilken typ av kryptering fick du ner?
<einand> MarkusDBX: nej
<MarkusDBX> ok, värt att se över flaggan. Nu förstår jag gentoo folket =)
<einand> moderna cpuer har hårdvarukryptering
<einand> tex truecrypt suger 0.00000001% kraft
<MarkusDBX> einand: och det utnyttjas av ssh, by default? det känns inte så
<MarkusDBX> einand: för disk kryptering så har jag inga problem. Kör ecryptfs, och verkar funka med bra prestanda.
<einand> hej realubot
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: OpenSSL har runtime-detektion av SSE, så kompilatorflaggor borde inte spela nån roll för det
<johanbr> sen har ubuntus version av openssl tyvärr inte stöd för AES-NI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1001424
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1001424 in openssl (Ubuntu) "openssl without Intel AES-NI engine support" [Undecided,Invalid]
<johanbr> eller jo, det har den visst, glöm det... men det beror nog på vilken cipher man använder
<einand> ftp://supportfiles.benq.eu/projector/benq_rs232_commands.pdf
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: ska det vara aktiverat på default cipher?
<MarkusDBX> haha hittade en skön länk: http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/01/25/5-easy-tips-to-accelerate-ssl/
<MarkusDBX> "SSL is slow. These cryptographic algorithms eat the CPU, there is too much traffic, it is too hard to deploy correctly. SSL is slow. Isn’t it?
<MarkusDBX> HELL NO!
<MarkusDBX> SSL looks slow, because you did not even try to optimize it!"
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: ja, jag tror det (förutsatt att din process har AES-NI)
<MarkusDBX> hehe, sry för multiline paste. Kul att snubben i artikeln skäller på en för att man varit lat och inte optimerat. ska läsa igenom.
<realubot> einand: Hallå einand.
<einand> finns det ens någon normal lägenhet som får plats med en 235 tums bild?
<MarkusDBX> einand: beror väl på aspect ratio
<MarkusDBX> med 2:35x1 borde det väl gå i rätt många, med en vidvinkellins på projjen. Dock lär man vilja ha minst 4k för att det inte ska se ut som skit
<David-A> har jag räknat rätt? blir det nästan 6 meter?
<MarkusDBX> ja
<David-A> upplösningen är väl inte så noga, man måste ju ändå stå bortåt 10 meter ifrån för o se hela.
<David-A> ett rum som är 6 x 10 meter? det får bli utomhus?
<einand> tja, om vi tänker oss det vanliga 16:9
<einand> 300 cm hög
<einand> 524 cm bred
<MarkusDBX> varför vill du köra 16x9 i det formatet, det gör väl inte ens bio?
<einand> fast, vem vill ha så stor bild, när man är ensam
<MarkusDBX> haha, jag vet inte =)  jag har en proj jag knappt använder. Har blivit mycket film på ipad, mycket mysigare.
<einand> jag kör film från min ipad till projektorn
<David-A> einand: har du googlat?:  avstånd till tv
<David-A> http://www.canaldigital.se/kundservice/Optimera-ljud-och-bild1/    8cm/tum -> 235 tum -> 18,8 meter
<David-A> http://www.minhembio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=198863   10cm/tum -> 235 tum -> 23,5 meter
<David-A> som sagt, utomhus
<einand> David-A: har jag sagt nått annat?
<MarkusDBX> einand: har funderat på en sån där adapter till min ipad med. Men blir mest att man ligger i sängen/soffan ändå. Sen bullrar min proj lite också.
<einand> MarkusDBX: köpte en apple tv i stället
<einand> MarkusDBX: behövs inga adaptrar då, går trådlöst
<MarkusDBX> kostar even moar
<einand> 800kr
<MarkusDBX> sen om man har apple tv, varför ens köra från ipaden?
<einand> så stöder den dvs "streaming" tjäsnter out of the box
<MarkusDBX> vad tillför ipaden då? =)
<einand> tja, enklare att bläddra fram
<MarkusDBX> "fjärrkontroll" typ
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-27
<peyam> salam det e jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaaam
 * peyam salaaaaaaaaaam
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/XSFgAFA.jpg
<einand> det är bilden som är 4:3 inte projektorn
<maxjezy> ah, varför är bilden 4:3?
<einand> maxjezy: mirroade bilden från ipaden, den är 4:3
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn
<Screedo> Allt väl med bamsefar?
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> Barre skulle det ju vara :)
<Screedo> Får väl hoppas allt är bra med bamsefar också.
<Barre> jodå, det är la bra.. lite trött, men bra.. själv då
<Screedo> det är bra här med, lite lördags slö bara
<Screedo> men det ska man väl vara :)
<Barre> ja, det är väl så..
<bamsefar> Screedo: Det är bra med mig också. ;)
<Screedo> Gott och höra :)
<huttan> god morgon
<Screedo> huttan: god morgon
<Screedo> allt väl?
<huttan> som fan, sitter här med en kopp kaffe o salami brie macka
<Screedo> nice
<huttan> ladda för o spela hela dan!
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> vad spelar du för något?
<lag^> morrn morrn
<Screedo> lag^: god morgon
<huttan> Screedo: league of legends
<Screedo> ok
<huttan> bäst dan hittils i jönköping tror jag
<huttan> riktigt varmt idag
<lag^> Screedo: Men nu är det snart läggdags
<huttan> lag^: vad har du gjort uppe hela natten?
<lag^> huttan: jobbat
<huttan> lag^: med något skoj??
<lag^> huttan: Jovars
<huttan> lag^: Jaså, mend vad??
<lag^> huttan: ITgrej
<huttan> låter skoj
<Firehorse> Ehhh??? söker ruffhäxa med info om ubuntu 12.04 downverter
<Firehorse> Någon där???
<andol> Förstod någon vad den frågan handlade om? :)
<madbear> haha
<Barre> hehe
<madbear> vad är ruffhäxa tro?
<Screedo> händer det något roligt denna lördag då?
<Screedo> huttan: finns lol för Linux?
<huttan> Screedo: vet inte, till mac finns det
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> trodde du bara körde linux :)
<huttan> Screedo: macOS är nästan som ubuntu ju, fast bättre
<huttan> hehe
<Screedo> haha
<Screedo> huttan: du gjorde dagens första skämt :P
<huttan> Screedo: helt ärlig :p
<Screedo> hehe
<Spookan> God morgon på er.
<gaisten> morgon
<Screedo> morgon
<MarkusDBX> morrn
<einand> 5I elva års tid har det letats kvarlevor efter offren från terrorattentaten mot World trade center den elfte september 2001.  Bara senaste månaden har 39 möjliga kvarlevor hittats i skrotet från attentaten. Sedan 2006 har 34 offer identifierats, enligt Reuters.
<madmax> einand: sjukt
<gaisten> nån som hållt på med jade och javascript?
<peyam> Salam
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyaaaam
<madmax> tjena!
<peyam> läget?
<madmax> jorå, sitter och drygar mig på nätet och de är ju nice.
<madmax> själv då?
<peyam> Inget
<peyam> Lagar mat
<peyam> sen ska jag kanske plugga en timme o sen dra o träna
<madmax> ah, låter inte helt fel.
<peyam> inte ens halvt fel
<peyam> En fråga
<madmax> visst, här är svaret http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tTFDQVNNtA
<peyam> Jag vill skapa ett geväng till min MATLAB program. jag redigerade bashrc så att jag kan skriva matlab i terminalen o starta skiten
<peyam> men när jag vill starta den via genvägen jag skapat så försvinner matlab efter 2 sekunder
<madmax> jag vet inte :(
<peyam> hittade
<realubot> Nu lugnar ni ner er.
 * realubot är imponerad av att alla gör som han säger.
<cHarNe2> NOO, NEVER
<madmax> realubot: aha, är du här!
<madmax> realubot: har du bash:at någon tjej ännu?
<sara_> hej, Vad är din address till kontakt skatterverket - till updatera min pernsonnel nummer
<sara_> jag bor i skottland
<Dynamit> sara du verkar ha tappat Svenskan
<Dynamit> gå in på http://skatteverket.se så ska du se att du hittar det du söker om du letar
<sara_> Dynamit,  jag är engelsk
<sara_> kan inte läs bra svenska
<andol> sara_: See "Other languages" up in the right corner
<sara_> bankid works but skatteverket wont let me obtain a declaration to update my address :/ i emailed to ask them
<sara_> tack för hjälp
<David-A> just nu på tv "Dreamhack Open: StarCraft II" SVT2 (även www.dreamhack.tv med 10 sek fördröjn o svtplay.se med 25 sek fördröjn), innan sas att det skulle vara noviskommentarer på svenska för vanligt folk på svt1 o svtplay, men under själva spelet är det bara expertkommentarer på engelska på alla ställen
<realubot> madmax: Ingen tjej. Jag väger för mycket för att få tjej. För mycket muskelmassa.
<madmax> aha, jag är jävligt fet men jag har en tjej
<madmax> du kanske ska satsa på fetma istället
<David-A> datorer i film på svt1, hemma har hon win vista, men var är det på jobbet?
<einand> David-A: vilken film?
<David-A> om en polis som löser internet-brott "Utan spår" men den ha pågått en halvtimma nu
<Dynamit> vem fan vil köra Vista friviligt fy fn
<David-A> ingen kör vista frivilligt, eller nån annan windows-version heller för den delen. det påbjuds från jobbet el skolan, o om man köper hemdator i en tv-affär så får man inga alternativ, det är som gb-glass o arla-mjölk
<David-A> ny blev filmen läskigare än dansk-svenska "Bron", bytte kanal
<einand> David-A: jag köpte windows 8 frivilligt
<madmax> einand: jag använder gärna windows
<madmax> om någon vill skänka en windows licens så tackar jag
<madmax> David-A: alla har inte värsta hackerkunskaper och då är windows jävligt nice
<madmax> det mesta bara funkar när man pluggar in skiten
<madmax> och installerar drivisarna som följer med
<David-A> madmax: eller så är det precis tvärtom, linux bara funkar, men med windows måsta man mixtra med drivisar flera dar (om inte tv-affären gör det åt en)
<einand> aldrig vart med om att man måste trixa med drivare sedan windows 95
<madmax> någon som kan tipsa mig om vad som stänger av skärmen efter ett par minuter
<madmax> har stängt ner skärmsläckare
<madmax> och även allt under strömsparlägen
<madmax> power management
<madmax> kubuntu
<madmax> hepp, bootar in i ubuntu istället så länge
<madmax> ska kika film och det stör
<einand> är det bara jag, men har inte per gessle blivit hemskt äklig ?
<David-A> äcklig? menar du gammal?
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-28
<D0minat0r> är nån här bra på lxc
<D0minat0r> gokväll förresten
<einand> gammal och äcklig är väl inte samma sak
<einand> WTF är det tokstollar som jobbar på IT på sjukhusen?
<einand> http://www.sydsvenskan.se/lund/patientuppgifter-lackte-ut/
<Screedo> god morgon
<lag^> morrn
<Screedo> allt väl?
<lag^> Screedo: redan :P
<lag^> har ju hunnig åka hem sen jag skrev.:p
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> fint väder ute jue :P
<Screedo> kan inte sitta vid dumburken hela tiden när det är gott väder ute :P
<lag^> Klart du kan!
<Screedo> hehe
<huttan> morron
<lag^> Ni två.. varje morgon.
<Screedo> huttan: morogon
<Screedo> morgon*
<lag^> Det slår aldrig fel :P
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> är ju därför du kommer hit jue!
<Screedo> men huttan är senare än vanligt.
<lag^> Va, jag var nog här innan dig :(
<huttan> mm, hade en trevlig kväll igår
<Screedo> nu ska jag dricka en kopp kaffe i solen :) hörs om en stund.
 * realubot dricker upp Screedo kopp kaffe när Screedo tittar bort.
<realubot> Den satt fint.
<huttan> så, kaffe fixat .. bara kaffe i solen kvar
 * huttan drar upp persiennerna!
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Det är kallt när inte solen är framme
<coffe> morrn
<Screedo> coffe: morgon
<coffe> tydligen har spotify fortfarnade problem
<huttan> mitt spotify funkar bra idag
<blurk> har det slutat fungera? mitt har fungerat hela helgen..
<coffe> jag som gjorde ett fel
<coffe> någon som kan python å har lust titta på en sak å förklara vad jag för fel  ?:)
<Barre> coffe: vad har du nu gjort? ;P
<coffe> Barre,  försöker knyta in pyramid ( web grej) mot pyspotify för att kunna göra en önskelista ..
<coffe> typ som cHarNe2 ruby program
<coffe> men problemet är att pyramid låser den andra prosessen så fort jag ctrl+c så stänger den och börjar spela.
<coffe> men jag håller just nu på att testa skriva om.. får se om de hjälper
<coffe> Barre,  http://pastebin.com/AKeKY0V0
<Barre> coffe: har inte tid att kolla (vet inte heller om jag skulle kunna hjälpa till), måste ut på tomten och kratta, köpa en ny disk till ett raid-set som pajat, köpa kött och mala köttfärs till kvällens burgare som skall grillas.. solly :/
<coffe> Barre,  glöm inte hämta upp mig för att bjuda på mat :P
<Barre> :)
<Barre> orkar man reklamera en disk som snurrat 24/7 sen juli?
<coffe> klart..  jag funderar oxå på köpa en ny disk.. å installera om mitt system.. kör på en mega långsam sata just nu
<coffe> Barre,  lämnar du switchen då ? :P
<Barre> coffe: risken att jag åker förbi stan är så nära noll man kan komma ;)
<coffe> barre.omöjlig()
<Barre> nästan 7000 timmar på disken, orkar inte reklamera.. är ju bara en 1TB...
<Screedo> klart du ska reklamera :)
<Screedo> om du har så gått med pengar kan du få mitt konto och sätta in de 500:- en 1 Tb kostar :P
<Screedo> gott*
<andol> Barre: Tja, ifall man inte reklamerade disk som körts 24/7 hade det ju blivit svårt att reklamera jobbets serverdiskar? :)
<epzil0n> tjaba
 * epzil0n sitter på bussen med sin nya chromebook fett på najs :)
<epzil0n> ctrl+alt+t = crosh shell sen ba ssh blablabla :P
<madmax> epzil0n, är det samsung eller acer?
<einand> epzil0n: jag valde mellan en sådan, och en projektor, blev en projektor
<epzil0n> samsung 3g modellen och har numera helt gått över till ett mobilt bredband så tog bara ut det SIM kortet och satte in i denna :P
<epzil0n> einand: skrytmåns :D
<epzil0n> 100GB på google drive ingår i 2 år också ;)
<einand> nja, köper en när dom har 4g stöd
<epzil0n> men skulle hellre vilja ha chromebook pixel, men svindyr ju och detta är egentligen ett test för att se om det passar mig
<einand> epzil0n: http://i.imgur.com/a1otuNA.jpg
<epzil0n> chromebook pixel finns i LTE variant ;)
<einand> epzil0n: lite det jag oroar mig för, om jag kommer känna mig för begränsad
<einand> därför jag inte köpe en
<epzil0n> samma här, menpositivt överraskad så här långt
<epzil0n> ser mina åäö skumma ut förresten?
<Kurdistan> med lite handpålägg så är även unity dashen riktigt snabb
<epzil0n> kör med chrome crosh shell..
<einand> ser utmärkta ut
<epzil0n> najs :)
<einand> epzil0n: du bor inte nära göteborg, vill pilla på en ;)
<epzil0n> hehe på väg dit nu och sitter som sagt på bussen :D
<epzil0n> bodde där men flyttat ;)
<epzil0n> einand: hur stor filmduk eller vad det kallas är det där då?
<madmax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbNYQxQghQA
<epzil0n> shit glömde ju mina hörlurar :(
<epzil0n> vill inte störa alla andra på bussen, blir säkert ett jävla liv om man drar upp ljudet för högt :D
<epzil0n> tiden går fort när man har roligt, bara 30min kvar nu och batteriet ligger på 60% helt ok efter 2 timmars intesivt användande :P
<epzil0n> och bästa med denna är ju att den är helt ljudlös, inga fläktutsug eller intag heller såklart och den blir knappt varm, bara  man laddar och den kör på en ARM Exynos duaore
<epzil0n> dual core*
<madmax> jag ska skaffa en jag med
<epzil0n> madmax: det gör du rätt i, mera moln åt folket :D
<einand> epzil0n: 100"
<Dynamit> Undrar varför inte make maxar mina CPUer någon längre stunder så genomsnittet blir åtminstånde 80%. Ändå så använder jag make -j6
<einand> epzil0n: klarar den av java, dvs kan man lira minecraft på den?
<einand> Dynamit: det beror nog på minnet och hårdisken
<epzil0n> fast jag kommer nog skaffa en chromebook pixel så småningom för den rackarn är ju bara såå läcker och mr linux himself ä och lågor över den makalösa skärmen :)
<einand> Dynamit: kör du w
<einand> och kollar på din load, så ligger den nog på typ 4.xx
<Dynamit> w ?
<einand> skriv bara w i terminalen
<epzil0n> einand: lirar inte mindcraft men allt jag testat funkar ju
<Dynamit> jag kollar genomsnittet med Performance i VMWare Infrastructur Client och kolla genomsnittet för maskinen
<einand> epzil0n: men testa då, är avgörande för om jag skall köpa en ;)
<epzil0n> hehe, var kan jag göra det då på webben antar jag?
<einand> epzil0n: fungerar denna
<einand> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=sv
<einand> på din?
<epzil0n> man kan ju spela i browsern så det ska väl funka
<epzil0n> får väl regga ett konto och testa..
<einand> jo men man måste logga in, och jag vill inte ge bort mitt lösenord
<Dynamit> w ger mig average load på 7,87, 7,03, 6,04 vilket är ingenting med tanke på vad som sitter i maskinen som den virtuella maskinen ligger i
<einand> det är rejält högt
<einand> därför du inte kan maxa din cpu iaf
<einand> du har en massa beräkningar i kö
<Dynamit> daa vad tror du när man kompilerar
<einand> att du har för trött minne och hårdisk
<einand> mot vad du har för cpu
<einand> vilket ger dig en högload
<einand> vilket gör att du kan inte maxa din cpu med det du gör exakt nu
<Dynamit> skulle bli rätt förvånad ändå om jag skulle maxa CPUerna men vist då skulle det nog gå undan att kompilera åtminstånde
<epzil0n> this plugin is not supported säger den, men ska det vara via java eller?
<epzil0n> går tydligen fixa via developer mode, men det orkar jag inte
<epzil0n> inget officiellt stöd för java ser det ut som
<epzil0n> testade chrubuntu igår förresten och det rullade på hyfsat :P
<epzil0n> man får installera det på ett sd kort sen bootar man bara via ctrl+u
<epzil0n> men jag har ingen användning av det och tycker chrome os duger mer än väl för mina behov och snabbare än chrubuntu med tycker jag
<epzil0n> näe nu börjar vi närma oss götet, ha det gött gubbar ska packa ihop nu ;)
 * epzil0n ser att det är soligt i göteborg med woho :)
<epzil0n> lite i alla fall
<epzil0n> *poff gone afk..
<Dynamit> baa make -j6 var nog att ta i. annars så borde det varit klart med de CPUer som sitter i den maskinen
<Dynamit> iför sig är inte ram-minnerna direkt snabba eller hårddisken som den virtuella maskinen använder så jäkla snabbt men det borde fasiken kompenseras utav kraften ur CPUerna
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: vad försöker du optimera?
<Dynamit> kompileringen vad tusan 2feta Xeon processorer och det har gått bergs +30min. ändå så är den inte klar än
<Dynamit> det är fasiken inte okej med så feta CPU som används för att kompilera
<Dynamit> inte när det är så lite som OpenWrt ändå är
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: Använder du multitrådar och float prestanda för kompileringen?
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: annars har ju utvecklingen helt avstannat om man kör mycket enkeltrådat och integers, där spelar ju nya cpuer ingen roll
<madmax> epzil0n, hur flyter flashvideo på chromebooken?
<MarkusDBX> madmax: coolt att den ens har flash
<Dynamit> jag har gett virtella maskinen tillgång till båda CPUerna och skrivet make -j6 tröttnade när det inte var färdigt över +30min. prövat det ena och andra siffrprna av make det bästa verkar sjukt nog make -j3 vilket är komiskt då det är 2 fysiska CPU med 2 kärnor var
<Dynamit> liksom 2 Xeon 2.40GHz borde kunna kompilera snabbare även med segare ram-minne än vad en stackars AMD Athlon X2 på 3.2GHz kompilerar på.
<madmax> MarkusDBX, annars hade den nog inte sålt så bra
<madmax> google äger ju youtuben
<einand> klart att den inte kan kompilera snabbare med segare ramminne
<einand> hur hade du tänkt att det skulle gåihop
<Dynamit> kraften ifrån CPUerna borde kompensera
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: beror på vad du kör för typ av beräkning. Kika geekbench för att jämföra dom.
<MarkusDBX> madmax: youtube fungerar utmärkt med html5 video. och google ogillar flash.
<einand> Dynamit: klart att den in kan
<einand> det är därför din cpu inte körs till 100%
<MarkusDBX> einand: borde bero mycket på hur kompilern är skriven.
<einand> MarkusDBX: inte ett piss
<MarkusDBX> einand: tänkte på hur fort det går. Aldrig att en cpu kan kompensera för segt ram.
<einand> den bör göra rätt mycket io operationer
<MarkusDBX> just servers brukar ju ha rätt segt ram, viktigare med ecc och låg mhz, för bättre tillförlitlighet.
<Spookan> NGFDH
<Spookan> Någon här som spelar WoW?
<MarkusDBX> Spookan: nej vi har ett liv =)
<Spookan> MarkusDBX: Det har jag med. ;)
<peyam> hej sötnosar
<MarkusDBX> Spookan: jag har för länge sen haft tankar på att testa wow, sen var det för mycket roliga saker att lära sig i linux.
<MarkusDBX> Spookan: med linux behöver man inga andra fritidsintressen =)
<Dynamit> Ä om man ska peta i Windows 2008 Servern det lär knappast bli så jäkla mycket segare för att Windows 2008 Servern med tjänsterna jag har är igång
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: vad är det för server du ska sätta upp?
<Dynamit> inget leker med den haha
<Spookan> MarkusDBX: Hehe ok, är du sugen så har jag och några kompisar en egen server vi leker lite på om du vill testa utan att betala.. ;)
<MarkusDBX> tänkte på vilka tjänster din server ska köra. Så man eventuellt kunde tipsa om en vettig setup =)
<MarkusDBX> Spookan: nepp, jag testar inte sånt där beroende framkallande. Har många vänner som bara skulle testa. Sen blev det tyngre grejjer och gick utför =)
<MarkusDBX> beroende(skriver ihop)framkallande
<Dynamit> haha den kör AD och lite annat smått bara
<Spookan> MarkusDBX: :P
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: ah, AD, det är ju ganska windows relaterat
<Dynamit> daa sa just Windows 2008 Server
<MarkusDBX> ah ok. Trodde du övervägde att installera den.. =)
<Dynamit> Nix jag har blandannat Windows 2008 Server med deverse tjänster i en av virtuella maskinerna då det var meningen att jag skulle ta examen i MCTS Exam 70-680 men kände mig inte redo när det var dags.
<Dynamit> Men jag fick dedikerade servern utav ägaren och det var jag ju jäkligt tacksam över när jag fick dedikerade servern bara så där
<MarkusDBX> MCTS, microsoft sysadmin examen?
<Dynamit> antar att det är det MCTS står för
<Dynamit> hade jag pluggar hårdare så hade jag nog lyckas tagit examen också, så är rätt sur på mig själv.
<Dynamit> För de hade gjort det fasiken så mycket lättare att få jobb inom IT
<einand> jag vet faktiskt inte om utbildning är lika viktigt som ett bra kontaktnät
<Dynamit> jag har ju foten inne lite och ska nog nytja det men få se hur det blir. einand du kan ju inte neka att det underlättar en del att ha papper som säger han kan det här
<Dynamit> eller klart du kan neka men det skulle ju inte stämma överens med verkligheten
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: det underlättar så klart att ha det på papper, men det viktiga är att du brinner för det. Tror man måste älska it och vara lite nörd för att bli bra på det.
<Dynamit> älska lite du det är inte ens förnamnet MarkusDBX :P
<Dynamit> brinner kanske närmar sig förnamnet
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: dåså, då lär du inte ha några problem. Sen måste du inte fiska fasta anställningar från början. Viktiga är att du får in en fot, att dom får prova dig lite.
<einand> Papper tror gör inte direkt mycket alls
<einand> aldrig vart med om en arbets/updragsgivare som kollat på papper
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: ha lite projekt att visa, och saker du kodat eller konfat.
<Dynamit> jag ska nog prata med Terje imorgon det är han som gav mig dedikerade servern och han har egen företagare och jobbar som data konsult så där har jag ju lite fördel
<einand> Dynamit: :)
<einand> Dynamit: hur gammal är du?
<Dynamit> stenålder i IT världen :P
<Dynamit> 23Ã¥r
<einand> tja, vet inte det
<einand> vad vill du jobba med?
<Dynamit> ärligt så vet jag inte men känns som IT vore något
<einand> men IT är inget jobb
<Dynamit> så du menar att system administratörerna är arbetslösa?
<einand> men där sa du ju ett jobb
<Dynamit> Varför inte jag skulle kunna göra det mesta inom mjukvaru biten hårdvaran okej men det är inte lika roligt
<einand> admin, eller utvecklare?
<madmax> bloggare!!!
<einand> precis
<madmax> där pengarna finns
<Dynamit> usch madmax det är fn inget jobb egentligen bara skriva utan att göra nytta
<madmax> Dynamit, titta på kissie
<madmax> hon tjänar pengar och gör bra saker!
<einand> tjänar pengar gör dom iaf
<Dynamit> Den största duma blondinen i Sverige
<madmax> de va inte speciellt snällt sagt
<Dynamit> ja någon av det nämnda du sa einand är ju inget fel på, vet i tusan vad jag skulle gilla mest
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: ålder är inte så viktigt, det viktiga är att du tycker det är kul att lära dig saker. 23 är helt perfekt. Då hinner du lära dig lite språk till du är 30
<Dynamit> ursäkta madmax men som hon uppför sig det lilla jag ens behöver märka av den människan på något sätt så verkar hon ju inte direkt intiligent, finns folk som kände henne innan hon blev känd som mer eller mindre rakt ut har sagt att hon har blivit uppblåst efter hon blev känd
<Dynamit> haha MarkusDBX vad menar du med språk då?
<einand> programmeringsspråk ;)
<madmax> Dynamit, hon har nog en roll på arbetet och en hemma
<madmax> misstänker jag.
<Dynamit> håller på lite smått med det einand ;)
<madmax> skådisar är ju inte dumma, de kan spela dumma dock.
<einand> madmax: tycker det verkar mest tvärt om
<einand> dom är dumma, men spelar smarta
<Dynamit> http://sourceforge.net/projects/windows7oemacti/ är ett program jag har gjort einand
<madmax> einand, det går nog åt båda hållen
<Dynamit> men vist den innehåller mest instruktioner som automatiskt slutförs på användarens kommando
<madmax> endå tjänar de gött med pengar, ingen vill ju jobba hela livet och dö fattig
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: Se till att behärska terminalen på linux. Jag skulle inte idag 2013 satsa på att bli windows admin. Framtiden är olika unix/linux system. Android kommer bli stort på företagsfronten i framtiden.
<madmax> en bra bloggare har god datorvana!
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: lär dig bash, sen kanske python, eventuellt lite webbscript språk också. Lär dig deployment av system, lär dig chef eller puppet, samt nagios.
<MarkusDBX> oavstående tvingar dig att lära dig massor av annat också.
<einand> släng inte saker över honom
<MarkusDBX> einand: hehe =) ska lugna mig
<einand> låter så mycket när du säger det, fasten jag behärskar alting hyffsat
<MarkusDBX> einand: en sak i sänder, oftast tvingas man ju lära sig ssh och bash för att ens klara av något i linux.
<Dynamit> haha vad tror du jag använder nu då
<Dynamit> tror du jag sitter med fjollig IRC klient med överdriven GUI?
<einand> så länge man inte skall mecka med confifiler är väl ssh inte direkt något svårt att lära sig
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: jag tror inget alls.
<einand> det är  terminalen som är  det roliga ;)
<MarkusDBX> Dynamit: du är på god väg.
<Dynamit> echo Hello World :P
<einand>  Statistik från BRÅ ­visar att brottslig­heten ökar kraftigt ­inom ­gruppen 65 år och ­äldre.
<MarkusDBX> kan tänka mig, generationen som "gjorde rätt för sig" har väl blivit ännu äldre.
<einand> är väl snarare att generationen som inte gör rätt för sig blivit gamla nu
<MarkusDBX> ha det gott, nu cykeltur
<Dynamit> Debian 4.3.2-1.1 som svar på cat /proc/version vill en person påstå att det är CentOS jo tjena vem försöker han lura allting tyder ju på Debian vart fn en jag har kollat
<madmax> einand, står det om vilket brottslighet det handlar om?
<madmax> kanske nya lagar som gör det om va lagligt förr olagligt nu
<Barre> andol: jo.. men det är skillnad på en serverdisk och en desktopdisk, både när det gäller pris och kvalitet.. de flesta desktopdiskar räknar på 30-40% "duty cycle", inte att de skall surra 24/7.
<andol> Barre: Kan säkert stämma, men är det något man som konsument förväntas känna till och anpassa sig efter? Står i finstilta? :)
<Barre> andol: brukar stå i vanliga tech-specs
<xeronic> NÃ¥gon som vet vart man kan skaffa steam till ubuntu 13.04?
<Spookan> Valves hemsida?
<Dynamit> haha 1-0 Spookan
<xeronic> Fanns i programcentralen, fast man var tvungen att klicka på köp först av någon anledning
<xeronic> Och skapa ett ubuntu one konto
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> dött som vanlgt
<peyam> och jävla 000webhost e seg som mina pungkulor
<itmannen> Hur många här är det som nu graderat upp till 13.04?
<itmannen> swecarp< Tjena unge man
<swecarp> itmannen:  hej gamleman
<itmannen> swecarp< Allt väl i vattnen?
<swecarp> nä det är bara skit här hur har dud et
<itmannen> swecarp< Till mångas förtret så kanske jag överlever :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, tjena
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) jag stannar med 12.04
<itmannen> Kurdistan< Fegis
<Kurdistan> :) ubuntu 12.04 med unity är stabilt
<Kurdistan> lite små tweak så är dashen riktigt snabb
<swecarp> itmannen:  wow men jag vill ha dig kvar som en froisk fläkt
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  tjena sidbena
<itmannen> swecarp< :) har du graderat upp?
<swecarp> itmannen:  nej jag väntar 2 veckor då släps mageia 3
<itmannen> Nu släpps snart alpha1 av  13.10 :)
<swecarp> har inte ens tagit hem mageia 3 rc
<itmannen> Fariken vad sega i starten ni är ungdomar
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag kommer att köra Mageia ett tag nu för det händer lite saker
<itmannen> swecarp< Ok. Det blir nog bra det
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag har inte kör ubuntu på snart ett år
<MaxJezy> Kurdistan: jag stannar jag med, iaf tills vidare..
<itmannen> swecarp< Skäms på dig
<swecarp> vadå slämmas det vet jag inte vad det är itmannen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, tjena igen.
<itmannen> swecarp< Nä jag vet :)
<Kurdistan> MaxJezy, 12.04 har varit riktigt stabilt
<Kurdistan> I nivå med Mageia 2
<Kurdistan> :) Jag kanske hoppade på tåget rätt efter 12.04.2
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  det blir ingen ny dator
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) lika bra. din gamla klarar nog av något år ytterligare.
<swecarp> japp får gen den en liten handpåläggning
<MaxJezy> Kurdistan: ja kör kubuntu och det är stabilt, förutom panelproblematiken ibland
<MaxJezy> överlappande program
<Kurdistan> MaxJezy, det problemet vet jag kubuntu lider med, dock minns jag faktiskt inte om mageia haft det.
<Kurdistan> MaxJezy, mageia som kde distribution är enligt mig stabilare åtminstone på min hårdvara
<MaxJezy> Kurdistan: om jag byter så ska ja antingen byta till windows 8  eller 7
<MaxJezy> men det har ja inte råd med så jag behåller nog 12.04
<Kurdistan> MaxJezy, :) jag hade inte bytt till win 8 om jag ens fick det för fri.
<Kurdistan> windows 7 är bra, dock jag har inget behov av den.
<MaxJezy> Kurdistan: du hade väl tagit emot gåvan och gett den till mig iaf?
<Kurdistan> MaxJezy, :) du kan få min vista.
<Kurdistan> hade jag win 7 och 8 så hade du fått den med
<MaxJezy> haha, nääääe, tack. vista är ingen höjdare
<Kurdistan> :) oki doki
<Kurdistan> MaxJezy, har du provat :) söka om det finns gratis utgåvor av win 7/8?
<Dynamit> finns Slic licenser i uppsjö ju hahahaha
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) ingen aning vad det är. Dock lär det nog kanske intressera MaxJezy.
<Dynamit> SLIC = software licensing description table
<MaxJezy> jag fattar inte vad det är
<MaxJezy> jag är tappad i golvet som liten
<Dynamit> licensen ligger i biosen
<Dynamit> exakt som OEM tillverkarna har det
<MaxJezy> är det lagligt eller olagligt?
<Dynamit> klart det är lagligt så länge man äger licensen
<Dynamit> sen som man äger den eller har rätten att lägga till den i en bios är en helt annan sak haha
<Dynamit> skulle det inte vara lagligt så skulle Dell, HP, IBM, Sony, Asus och alla andra OEM tillverkare ha en jäkla massa problem
<MaxJezy> ah, det låter för avancerat för mig iaf
<Dynamit> haha det är bara flasha om biosen med bios osm har slic licens
<Dynamit> *som
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) eller så kör man Ubuntu och slipper sådant.
<Dynamit> Kurdistan: jag tänker inte räkna upp alla Slic licenser jag kan injecera in i bios men om vi säger som så här det är lätt över 10styckna jag skulle kunna injicera i biosen.
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) varför skulle du göra det och varför skulle jag gå med på det?
<MaxJezy> Eller så köper man windows 8 och softar utan att pilla i bios
<Dynamit> vem fan vill ha winblows 8
<Dynamit> jäkla skit OS
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, +1
<Dynamit> det är lika mycke skämt som Windows Vista
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) win 8 verkar vara sådan hit att win blue är på ingång
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) tror nog vista är bättre
<Dynamit> Du om vi säger så här jag har haft Windows 8 sedan developer review kom ut
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, till vistas försvar så behandlar den inte traditionella skrivbordet som skiss av en som tror att man sitter framför en padda
<Dynamit> och jag tyckte redan då att det var skit
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, +1 :)
<Dynamit> få se när nästa Windows läcker ut så man kan leka med det
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) jag är mer intresserad av nästa ubuntu LTS
<Kurdistan> Unity Next och Mir
<Kurdistan> Samt massa annat trevligt
<Kurdistan> Stora förändringar
<Dynamit> haha *nix dist läcker ju inte på samma sätt och är inte samma sak när de "läcker"
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) sant. dock är det fortfarande intressantare följa utvecklingen av *nix än windows
<Dynamit> skulle gärna fortsätta prata Kurdistan men jag ska gå och sova. ska antagligen tvätta utan tusan imorgon
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) gör så. sovgott.
<loldog> Morn
<loldog> Jag updaterte til 13.04, naa vil den ikke update-inframs
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-21
<eatsomeatso> Det är alltid samma jävla sak. Jag hittar en produkt i en butik, och ska sedan försöka hitta mer info på tillverkarens sajt. Produkten finns ALDRIG att hitta någonstans. Som om de slutat tillverka den eller något.
<eatsomeatso> http://www.tretti.se/hem-och-tradgard/klimatprodukter/luftkonditionering/retro-365009 <- "Till Retros webbplats" Inte FAN finns den där någonstans. Allt möjligt skit, men inte den.
<eatsomeatso> Varken bläddring eller sökning funkar.
<eatsomeatso> Då undrar man ju vad orsaken till detta är.
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du
<realubot> Det har tydligen spelats SM-final i hockey.
<realubot> Skellefteå vann.
<realubot> Kul för dem.
<Theswedishnoob> ganska t
<Theswedishnoob> sorrt
<Theswedishnoob> *sorry
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-22
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> ingen här?
<Dynamit> Läget=
<Dynamit> *?
<Dynamit> Jag var snumt problem
<Dynamit> jag försöker kompilera xbmc ifrån git men når den kommer till dvdnav/dvdlib så slutar den kompilera utan felmeddelande
<Dynamit> jag försökte inaktivera dvdcss men det hjälper inte
<Dynamit> och argumentet för ianktivera dvd-stödet vet jag ej
<Dynamit> är rätt död i XBMC kanal men rätt naturligt då de flesta i den kanalen sover nu
<Barre> tjenis..
<degn> tjäna
<Dynamit> Barre: du råkar inte hålla koll på det va?
<Dynamit> Vad du är tyst idag förresten bamsefar
<bamsefar> Va?
<Dynamit> ja inte sagt ord på hela morgonen
<Dynamit> inte ens godmorgon
<Dynamit> hur mår du idag då?
<bamsefar> Jag mår bra.
<Dynamit> bra
<Dynamit> det
<einand> Dynamit: tror mera på att de flesta jobbar
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Dynamit> i XBMC kanalen så år det många Amerikaner, Austialensare och de sover vid den tiden
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> läget gubbar?
<Dynamit> jäkla touchskärm vara jobbig med mina fingrar
<HeMan> försov mig i morse
<HeMan> skulle stiga upp 5.30 och åka och köpa innertak och reglar
<HeMan> vaknade 6.30 och synkade ur totalt
<einand> Jag gav mig in i IT branschen för att slippa allt som har med sport att göra. Så en dag så tog säljarna över och det var förstört
<Dynamit> haha
<einand> säljare förstör för alla. Nu fick jag mail om "Antivirus program 1 vm mål = en månad längre premuration"
<einand> (jag vet inte ens vilken sport det är vm i)
<HeMan> det brukar vara vm i alla större sporter!
<HeMan> om nu inte vm står för virtuell maskin
<Dynamit> ska spela kort
<Dynamit> men sköt om er
<einand> jo, medveten om att alla större sporter har det. Vet dock inte vilket vm som pågår just nu
<HeMan> inte jag heller
<HeMan> dock såg jag en sm-final i går som jag tyckte var intressant
<HeMan> så jag är inte helt av-sportad
<einand> är nog Schakboll, är en svartvit boll på bilden
<einand> https://ci3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/r6b5M3O3_i3L88rJZuehrqq261wogw3ZesJiLg-Xqk_UAIRIWxx90htHZvcEcHVrLsFUDzAitaiVJ_Kexe8Ks7uNIuBGjYWC3COJzU4furlwyWFJsBCw_f8-I0CjvQg=s0-d-e1-ft#http://f.e.pandasecurity.com/i/11/2093142844/20140414_all_cabecera_sw.jpg
<realubot> Lågbudgetingenjörer.
<realubot> Säger jag om de ingenjörer på Chalmers/KTH som inte har grundskolekompetens i matematik.
<Philip5> realubot: du får helt enkelt hålla kvällskurser i matte för dem och dra in storkovan
<einand> http://feber.se/vetenskap/art/299015/civilingenjrsstudenter_dliga_p/
<einand> realubot: lol, du läste det också precis
<einand> eller tja, för någon timme sedan
<Barre> Dynamit: du undrar om jag kan XBMC? Nope, inte nått.. nada.. zip.. ingenting för att vara tydlig :)
<eatsomeatso> Vad är det att kunna+
<eatsomeatso> *?
<eatsomeatso> Sunkig mediaspelare.
<eatsomeatso> Som används i den totala bristen på något alternativ.
<einand> XBMC är väl otroligt kompetent
<einand> Vad är felet?
<Barre> eatsomeatso: 1) jag tilltalade inte dig  2) vad tillför du i diskussionen  3) kan du inte bara sluta med ditt tjatande
<einand> hade vart skönt om någon op satte en ban på *tor-sasl* så slappa en, en massa skit
<larsemil> xbmc. <3
<Guest2657> hej hej
<einand> Hej tre användare
<PatrikBox> DÃ¥ skall vi se om detta funkar .. hej hej
<degn> testing 123
<degn> :)
<PatrikBox> verkar ju funka smidigt
<PatrikBox> hmm...måste ju säga .. ubuntu 14 är smidigt ..första gången på 8 år sedan jag leker med en linux box igen ..
<degn> gött
<degn> ah du kör nya LTS?
<degn> har inte testat nått än, men lär uppgradera nån burk framöver
<PatrikBox> mm windows rasade i söndags .. dax att ta ett drastiskt beslut hemma ;) haha
<einand> jag slängde in 14 på min frus laptop
<PatrikBox> allt utom ett spel funkar på burken nu ..tom. steam
<degn> bra beslut!
<degn> ja rätt många spel fungerar väl
<degn> har bara spelat counter-strike
<PatrikBox> jag lirar ju mest everquest2  - har inte ens försökt att få det att funka ännu ... men satt upp allt annat och jag är mäkta imponerad .. min polare jonas björk har varit på mig dagarna i ända i flera år att prova ubuntu .. så nu får jag väl ge han en eloge
<einand> fungerar fallout ännu?
<PatrikBox> NÃ¥gon som har varit med om att wifin kopplar bort sig var 15 min  ? .. jag tappar kontakt med alla chatter med mera .. ubuntu 14.04
<PatrikBox> har googlat men hittar inga direkta "tricks" att hålla uppkopplingen vid liv .. jag kör trådlöst med tre mobilt bredband från trådlös router..
<PatrikBox> det är bara denna boxen som tappar uppkopplingen var 15 min eller så
<einand> PatrikBox: om du skriver "dmesg" i terminalen, säger den nått då?
<PatrikBox> mm en jäkla massa .. vad vill du ha  ;)
<einand> tänkte, om du gör det runt när den diskonnektar, och ser om den säger nått då
<PatrikBox> skall prova när den kopplar ifrån irc som den gjorde precis när jag hämtade kaffe ;)
<PatrikBox> kör jag webb radio så hålls den vid liv ;)
<bamsefar> PatrikBox: Du fick nytt IP sist det disconnectade i alla fall.
<eatsomeatso> Barre: 1. Jag skiter fullständigt i om du tilltalar mig eller ej. 2. Ska det föreställa en fråga? 3. Ska det föreställa en fråga? 4. Du är ett äckel.
<eatsomeatso> PS: Sug min kuk.
<einand> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<einand> bamsefar: tror inte någon säger mot dig om han får några dagars ban
<PatrikBox> bamsefar  - ja  - jag såg det .. kan ju vara så att den kastar ut mig och ger mig nytt ip .. kan ju vara mitt tre modem/router .. men det hände aldrig på min windows installation ..
<bamsefar> einand: Barre kan banna själv om han vill.
<einand> ok
<PatrikBox> moget .. haha ok .. han blev bannad antar jag ..
<einand> tycker alla ops bör han en diskution om hurvida ni skall blocka tor-sasl eller ej
<einand> kommer in idioter för jämnan
<einand> synd att jag inte har 27 timmars fritid per dygn
<realubot> einand: Vad ska du med 27 h fritid till?
<einand> realubot: tänkte prova på den där idén att man kan lära sig vad som helst på 10.000 timmar, men vill inte lägga mer än ett år på det
<Barre> *suck*, vilken nöt
<realubot> einand: Vad skulle du lära dig?
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: God kväll i ukulelen.
<UkuleleSolen> Lite liv var det här i alla fall :)
<UkuleleSolen> Min dator (en av dom) började bete sig annorlunda efter uppgraderingen til 14.04. Det har skett något med smb-installationen
<UkuleleSolen> I nätverket syns kataloger som är utdelade, men när man försöker öppna dom blir beskedet att de inte är tillgängliga
<einand> realubot: jadu, det är frågan
<UkuleleSolen> Inte heller kommer det fram något utdelningsalternativ när man högerklickar på en mapp
<UkuleleSolen> Vet liksom inte hur jag ska googla efter en lösning heller
<realubot> "Trodde du att det var riskfritt att surfa på nätet i mobilen och smart-tv:n? Då bör du tänka om."
<realubot> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18758400.ab
<peyam> Salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> haha nu vet jag.. kan göra allt hemifrån på skolans datorer via ssh
<peyam> va fan gjorde jag inte det innan
<peyam> nu ska jag logga in med skolan datorer
<peyam> hahahah
<peyam> realubot, där?
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-23
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Barre> mörrn Screedo
<Barre> HeMan: ses vi sen eller?
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> vad kan fattas om man kör openbox och datorn inte går ner i viloläge?
<Barre> larsemil: laptop tools?
<Barre> wb larsemil
<larsemil> Barre: hm. skulle kunna vara.
<larsemil> nu lämnade jag ju datorn hemma så kan inte testa.
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> Barre: ogg har börjat prata sig varm om coreos. kikat på det?
<Barre> larsemil: han snattrade om det i en annan kanal, nej jag har inte kollat på det. Ser spännande ut, men det är nog inget för mig
<itmannen> Är det alltid kommandot purge som gäller vid borttagning av ett program?
<larsemil> itmannen: det beror på
<itmannen> Ok
<larsemil> itmannen: apt-get remove program tar bort programmet men kan spara configfiler etc
<larsemil> purge tar även bort alla configs
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Så för en fullständig så gäller purge mao
<itmannen> Mycket tack
<PatrikBox> Godmorgon
<einand> Hittade denna http://home.swipnet.se/vagbrytaren-harryda/
<einand> http://www.vagbrytaren.org/
<larsemil> einand: ring och sälj på dem en mobil växel
<znibro> morrn!
<einand> larsemil: möjligtvis ett kärnkraftverk, så är det iaf rätt branch
<einand> http://www.vagbrytaren.org/Smutsig%20el-natversion.pdf
<PatrikBox> hej är det någon som kör ubuntu 14 som har problem med wifi som disconnectar titt som tätt ?
<degn> PatrikBox: en snubbe skrev om det igår
<degn> och den snubben var nog du
<degn> hehe
<PatrikBox> haha mm ..
<PatrikBox> Yepp har fortfarande inte löst problemet . irreterande när dne tankar mail med evolution så heltplötsligt står det tcp connection rejected .. osv  .. webbradion discconectar  - irc allt .. bara starta om möget igen ...tar ju 10 sekunder men det är irreterande..
<Barre> vad säger iwconfig
<Barre> oops.. he's gone
<degn> :<
<bamsefar> Barre: Som du ser på hans joins/quits så får han ju nytt WAN-IP. Inte mycket han kan göra åt det.
<Barre> kanske inte är den maskinen han har problem med bamsefar =) you never know...
<bamsefar> Han pratade om nån 3g-box sist iaf.
<Barre> ja du ser.. det visste jag inte
<einand> oj, kort vecka nästa vecka, jobbar bara 2 och ½ dag
<larsemil> mm såg det.
<PatrikBox> då provar vi igen haha
<markusdbx> Tips på bra tiling wm?
<einand> markusdbx: notion
<kittkatt> Hej! Jag har ett problå ä ö fun('a' 'o' a) funkar inte i nutty, hur skall jag gå tillväga?
<kittkatt> inte bara i nutty aven i system
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdgsjyGYo7I
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<Meerkat> hejsan
<UkuleleSolen> Titta, en som lever
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-24
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjenis
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte söndagen den 11-Maj 20:00
<realubot> Bu!
<realubot> Där blev ni rädda va?
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> sluta skräms
<andyland> Sysadmins på jobbet kör 12.04 LTS, och vill köra ett ubuntu skript som en service-daemon. Är det någon som har några resurser på det?
<bamsefar> ubuntuscript?
<MrMorphy> Hallå alla! Har fått ett problem efter att jag har uppgraderat till 14.04. När jag startade om datorn så ska jag logga in och då säger den "misslyckdes med att starta sessionen" Nån som har en lösning?
<andyland> bamsefar: Pinsamt. Menade python skript, men var tydligen både stressad och brainfucked efter dagens arbete. Fick bra hjälp från annat håll: http://bpaste.net/show/230906/
<andyland> Men tack som vanligt freenode’s bästa irc kanal :D
<Dynamit> Vi är bäst i denna kanal haha
<realubot> Det är här det händer som man säger.
<einand> ok
<einand> någon mera här som använer sig av amazons gratis vpser?
<realubot> einand: Säg inte att uppdateringen strular?
<qvak> visst behover man inte ha swap nar man har 24GiG ram?
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-25
<Dynamit> Jo
<Dynamit> Ju mer ju bättre
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> Säger jag som håller programmerar och har mig så ram-minne bara försvinner
<Dynamit> Många tycker t.ex. att mina 8GiB PC1333 är överdrivna och jag bara tittar på dem och säger va
<Dynamit> jag fyller ju allting utan problem bara jag sitter vid datorn
<andol> morgens
<Dynamit> morgon
<Dynamit> helt klart var de inte bra heller men får fortsätta när jag kommer hem
<Dynamit> och morgon andol
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> HeMan: Hur nöjd är du med din Yoga2?
<andol> HeMan: Fick Ubuntu 14.04 någon fason på den löjligt höga upplösningen?
<realubot> CIA ligger bakom Internet: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/putin-cia-ligger-bakom-internet/
<realubot> Säger Putte.
<cHarNe2_> jo, fest ett till internet skulle ju inte vara fel?
<cHarNe2_> freenet :) bara opensource och inget annat ;P
<Rokehehe> Hej linux människor!
<degn> tjäna
<Rokehehe> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett problem i ubuntu 14.04 ? Det är nämligen så att Chromium webbläsaren inte vill öppna. Har testat intallera om och startat om datorn och allt möjligt. Men den vägrar öppna sig! Behöver den ! :(
<cHarNe2_> ohh, när kom 14.04 ut? trodde det var den 28de den skulle komma ut
<cHarNe2_> Rokehehe: vad händer om du öppnar den från en terminal?
<Rokehehe> Bra fråga änvänder sällan terminalen då jag inte förstår mig påt
<cHarNe2_> ok, öppna upp en, och sedan skriver du bara "chromium"
<cHarNe2_> och enter
<Rokehehe> Det händer inget den öppnar men ingen sidan visas ser bara att chrom är aktiv i panelen
<cHarNe2_> hmm, ok
<cHarNe2_> då vet inte jag :S
<cHarNe2_> du har inte gjort nått speciellt? för då borde det finnas trådare eller nått om du söker på google
<Rokehehe> Nej jag har bara installerat om ubuntu eftersom det krångla vid uppstart när jag körde det vid sidan av windows. Funkade innan när jag installera chromium. Kollar trådar men hittar inget som verkar hjälpa mig :S
 * larsemil vinkar itll andol från norrköping
<andol> larsemil: Välkommen hit till slätten :)
<andol> larsemil: Något wordpressgrejs du är på?
<peyam> Hej va händer
<peyam> Sitter på tåget
<peyam> E inne med luren muahahaa
<einand> någon som vet om googles dns har problem?
<andol> einand: Deras publika resolvers eller deras auktoritva namnservrar?
<einand> ullabellan
<einand> jo, bekräftat att den verkar ha drifstörningar iaf i sverige
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-26
<K350> ssh-agent är igång men jag får ändå skriva in lösenordet till min sh nyckel. Vad kan vara på tok?
<andol> morgens
<Linda^> morrn
<larsemil> andol: mm vad wordcamp
<markusdbx> hmm, en av mina ssh kopplingar "pausar" kortare stunder, mycket störande. Har felsökt uppkopplingen, och att själva maskinen är responsiv. Någon spännande ssh flagga jag missat? Kom med tips på vad jag kan felsöka.
<Barre> markusdbx: starta ssh-servern i debug mode och se om du ser något konstigt. Allternativt/samtidigt starta ssh-clienten med "verbose" -v för lite, -vv för mera -vvv för väldigt mycket output
<realubot> Linda^: Vad gör du nuförtiden? Varför hör du aldrig av dig? Bor du kvar i samma 2:a? Det var alldeles för länge sedan vi sågs!
<Barre> Philip5: tjenis, de flesta "glitchar" jag stört mig på i kde är borta i 14.04 :)
<Philip5> oj, hade du glitchar? vad kan det ha varit?
<Philip5> jag har nog inget jag stör mig på nu. men du hade väl strul med flera skärmar?
<Barre> Philip5: det stämmer, sen hängde sig desktop när datorn hade varit igång ett par dagar
<Philip5> aha, jag brukar stänga ner varje natt så jag har inte utsatt den för nått sånt
<markusdbx> Barre: tackar, debug mode blir något nytt för mig. Ska bli spännande. Nu kommer jag vidare.
<Barre> markusdbx: starta bara ssh-servern med -d
<Philip5> Barre: enda jag stör mig på just nu är kdeconnect som program som inte funkar som det ska fullt ut för mig
<Philip5> men det är ju inte core kde direkt
<Barre> det förstås, vad är det som inte fungerar då?
<Philip5> om luren går ner i strömspar så har de svårt att hitta varnadre igen när den vaknar
<Philip5> då får jag oftast para om dem
<Philip5> Barre: du saknar inte unity då?
<Barre> det har jag inte råkat ut för. Jag kör Unity på min laptop, det fungerar rätt bra för den så jag behåller nog det där
<Philip5> kan ju vara något mellan android på min lur och appen som inte lirar så den vaknar rätt
<Philip5> kör cyanogenmod 11
<Philip5> kitkat 4.4.2
<Barre> jag kör CM 10 fortfarande
<Philip5> jag är ju lite mer living on the edge ;)
<Barre> det verkar inte bättre
<Philip5> funderar på ny lur snart då min htc sensation börjar räknas som gammal
<Philip5> däremot så fick den nytt liv med cm-roms
<Barre> jag har en SIII, vill också köpa en ny för att jag inte gillar telefonen men övertalar mig hela tiden att låta bli, känns så onödigt att lägga ut pengar på nått som faktiskt fungerar.
<Philip5> ja lite så tänker jag också. är sugen på en htc m8 men tycker trenden med så stora skärmar (5'') är lite dryg. ryktas om en htc m8 mini som iaf lär ha 4,2'' skärm som känns mer jag
<Philip5> frågan är om den är mini i spec utöver skärm
<Barre> är inget direkt "fan" av htc :)
<andol> Jomentitta, nu i Ubuntu 14.04 så har OpenVPN-pluginen för NetworkManager full koll på IPv6.
<andol> (Själva OpenVPN i sig har haft fullt IPv6-stöd från och med version 2.3)
<Philip5> Barre: du kan fortfarande bli ;)
<Barre> dagens onliner (vet inte om det finns något enklare sett att kolla dns-uppslag och reverse samtidigt) : dig -x $(dig host.domain.tld +short) +short
<Barre> andol: du som är så smart, finns det kanske en switch i dig som gör detta radan? (orkar inte läsa manualen om du rean vet :))
<andol> Barre: Det är nog det enklaste även jag kan komma på på rak arm
<andol> (Sen har vi förstås specialfall som multipla A-poster, vilket inte då hanteras helt snyggt, men det är väl främst ett problem ifall du tänkt slänga in den onelinerna i ett skript.
<Barre> det ligger i ett script, men det finns inga specialfall. Hur som helst så valde jag att vända på det och köra med ip-addressen istället. alltså dig $(dig -x 1.2.3.4 +short) +short
 * andol vill även han leva i en värld utan specialfall :-)
<Barre> =)
<Barre> det är bara att bygga en liiiiiten miljö för hemmabruk så kan du göra det andol =)
<andol> Sant så sant.
<andol> bamsefar: "This is just a friendly message letting you know that Headweb is available in Sweden, Norway, Denmark and Finland and our systems think you're visiting from...."
<andol> bamsefar: Roliga upphovsrättliga regler?
<bamsefar> andol: Ja, vi får bara sälja i no/se/dk/fi.
<bamsefar> andol: Är du på semester?
<andol> bamsefar: Nej, hade mest ett VPN igång, som det förvisso inte är något problem att koppla ner ifrån.
<bamsefar> Ok
<K350> Har skapat ssh nycklar, använder ssh-agent. Har funkat bra. Men efter upgradering så krävs jag på lösenordet hela tiden. Vad göra?
<andol> K350: Kör du tradionell ssh-agent eller något i stil med gnome-keyring eller annat skrivbordsspecifikt? Ifall det inte är det sistnämda, hur laddas ssh-agent?
<andol> K350: Har du något vettigt i miljövariablerna SSH_AGENT_PID och SSH_AUTH_SOCK?
<K350> andol: Jag anävnder ssh-agent
<K350> nja..har ngt i SSH_AUTH_SOCK men i SSH_AGENT_PID var det tomt
<K350> ssh-agent är ia lla fall igång
<andol> Hmm, ska annars innehållen pid:en för ssh-agent.
<andol> Vad får du för resultat ifall du kör följande kommando?
<andol> ssh-add -l
<andol> Bör om inte annat gnälla ifall den inte kan prata med agenten.
<K350> ska se....
<K350> aah..då står det: "The agent has no identities."
<andol> Då verkar den ju vara igång i alla fall
<andol> Kan du lägga till nyckel med ssh-add?
<andol> Antingen ssh-add utan argument för default eller ssh-add /sökväg/till/nyckel
<K350> ska se...publik nyckel då..?
<K350> andol: Tack, det löste problemet! :-)
<andol> Tja, det ju ju den privata delen utav nyckeln som ska laddas, men rätt säker på att ssh-agent gör rätt oavsett vilken utav filerna du pekar på, så länge den privata nyckeln finns.
<andol> gött mos
<K350> Måste skriva upp det där ifall det händer igen
<K350> Jaha...åter till aktiviteterna...ha en skön helg! :-)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> realubot, där?
<usage> hej, någon som vet hur man ställer in svenskt tangentbord på en macbook ?
<degn> usage: inställningar, tangentbord, fliken längst till höger
<usage> hittade den här guiden http://javahacker.com/how-to-setup-ubuntu-under-macos-x-on-a-macbook-with-swedish-keyboard-svenskt-tangentbord-using-virtualbox/   men jag får det inte att fungera
<usage> degn, så långt har jag kommit, problemet är att jag har en amerikansk macbook  som jag försöker få att fungera med en svensk tecken uppsättning
<degn> I see
<usage> allt verkar fungera utom  “<" and ">” .
<usage> jag håller på en hel del med html så jag måste ha dem för att kunns skriva html taggar
<usage> degn, jag antar att det är ganska få som har det här promlemet : )  vad har du för maskin ?
<realubot> Peyam: Yes box.
<realubot> Peyam: Wzup?
<Pve> Ok, so I am loosing my mind here. I want to setup a server in my home and have it running on my old Ubuntu installation. I have five NTFS-harddrives connected to it. I thought that i'd easily could set the user access, so that I as an administrator can controll all and familymembers connenct to some of them. I thought it would be easy enough with the graphic interface (not dealing with chmod) but my harddrives are different owners (t
<Pve> and my self defined groups that aren't listed. And when trying to change to a group that is predefined by Ubuntu it automaticly changes it back to the original one.
<Meerkat> Pve, this is not #ubuntu-server if that is what you were looking for.
<Pve> Please! Any help here would be highly appreciated
<Pve> Well Meerkat, it's not a comples system I have at home. It's just the server and two computers, a smartphone and a media player that connencts to it.
<Pve> *complicated
<Meerkat> Pve, this is a support channel for sweden.
<Pve> Så vi talar svenska här?
<Pve> Are we talking swedish then?
<Philip5> ja
<andol> Alla talar svenska :)
<Pve> Okej, ledsen. Längesedan jag var här, men minns att man kan få bra hjälp här. Så säger du Meerkat, att jag behöver serverversionen av Ubuntu för att jag skall klara av min installation?
<andol> Pve: NTFS-filsystemet fixar inte rättigheter på linuxvis.
<Philip5> nej men ntfs är inte gjort för att linux ska hantera sina användare och användargrupper på det filsystemet
<Meerkat> Pve, nej. Inga problem. Du snackade engelska i en svensk kanal så jag trodde din tänkta destination var ubuntu-server eftersom namnen är rätt lika.
<andol> Meerkat: Gjorde just den associationen jag med.
<andol> Pve: Vad du möjligtvis skulle kunna göra är att få någon form utav rättighetsseparatoin genom att göra olika samba-utdelningar, varpå du sen kan styra vilka användare som man komma åt vilken utdelning.
<andol> Pve: Givet att diskarna måste fortsätta vara NTFS:iga?
<Pve> andol: Egentligen så är det en realtivt enkel separation som jag vill göra. Jag vill ge tillträde för familjen till två hela diskar och tre skall stanna inom min kontroll. Dock förstår jag inte hur jag skall kunna separera samba-utdelningar. Vidare frågar du om jag inte kan tänka mig att konvertera om diskarna till, vilket än, filsystem Linux använder? Vad händer med datan på diskarna då?
<Pve> Och än viktigare - vid händer om jag försöker skriva till linux-partitioner från Windows-datorer?
<Pve> vid=vad
<Pve> Hittar ens Windows en linux-partition?
<andol> Pve: 1) Varje enskild utdelning i Samba mappar ju mot en sökväg i filsystemet, så då är det ju bara att ha en utdelning per monterad disk, och sen ge olika samba-användare rättigheter till de olika utdelningar. 2) Osäker på ifall man kan "konvertera" filsystemet, annars blir det väl att mellanlagra datan någonstans. 3) När en Windowsdator pratar med en samba-utdelning så pratar gör den det oberoende utav vilken filsystemet som ...
<andol> ... ligger undertill.
<Pve> andol: Då är jag tillbaka till hur jag ville göra från första början. Jag har delat ut samtliga fem diskar och det är då nu som jag vill ge dom rättigheter, men fyra av diskarna har "root" som ägare och där kan jag inte ändra någonting. Den sista disken som defakto står som ägare på mitt admin-konto saknar (under egenskaper) specifika användarrättighetsmöjligheter och då jag försöker sammansluta dessa i en grupp
<Pve> använda en befintlig grupp, så hoppar den tillbaka till ursprunglig grupp direkt efter att jag har försökt ändra den i "dropdown"-menyn. :(
<andol> Pve: Rättigheterna ligger i monteringen och inte i filsystemet. Dock är jag osäker på hur avancerat du kan göra via det grafiska gui du verkar beskriva. Har i huvudsak erfarenhet i att meckla med Samba på rena serversystem, genom att hantera konfigurationsfiler, etc.
<andol> Pve: Ovan resonomang förutsätter ju då även att man kan mappa olika samba-användare mot en gemensam unix-användare, vilket jag tvilar att det finns direkt gui-stöd för.
<andol> Pve: Tror verkligen att det blir lättast ifall du ser till att får ett vettigt filsystem på diskarna, så att du slipper hålla fulhacka ovan beskrivna lösning.
<Pve> andol: Hur finner jag monteringen (det är flera år sedan jag meckade med Ubuntu)? Vidare menar du att jag måste förriska mitt minne i "chmod" då gui't är otillräckligt. Problemet är att jag har ingen mellanlagring att tillgå på mina fulla diskar.
<Pve> Wow, vänta! Jag hittade "Storage Device Manager" och där ser det ut som om jag kan styra grupper. Jag skall testa!!
<Pve> Nej, det var en besvikelse.
<Pve> Hur var det man ändrade till att arbeta med "root" behörighet i Ubuntu?
<Meerkat> sudo
<Pve> Meerkat: Jo, men om jag vill arbeta runt lite i gui:t med rootbehörighet, så måste jag väl skriva mer än sudo?
<Meerkat> gksudo nautilus
<Pve> Underbart!
<Pve> Tack!
<Pve> Inte heller hjälpte det. Det känns som om det här blir mycket lättare om jag konfigurerar genom Windows 7 istället. Och jag som trodde Windows var skräp.. :(
<goopen> gooodkväll kanalen
<goopen> lol hallå realubot har du blivit unbanned här? :D fan längesen
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-27
<Linda^> realubot: :<
<goopen> Linda^, insomnia?
<Linda^> goopen: inte då.
<noobhere> tja
<noobhere> någon som kan hjälpa med ubuntu?
<realubot> Självklart kan vi hjälpa med Ubuntu. Men du får vänta 1 h först.
<goopen> realubot :D
<einandersson> teset
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-20
<Peyam> fabrror Peyam här, ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-21
<arcsky> thi
<arcsky> jag har strulat till det lite med chmod -700 R /home/* etc
<arcsky> hur far jag tillbaka till default pa allt?
<Hund> arcsky: 755 borde väl vara ok.
<SebastianThorn> arcsky: jag fattar inte, vad jar du skrivit? "chmod -700 R /home/* etc" och stått i "/" ?
<NeverW8> arcsky: vilken användare har du chmodat som? :P inte root hoppas jag ^^
<andol> arcsky: Har du även gjort en chmod -R 700 på /etc så är det mer eller mindre så att du kommer att vilja ominstallera, såtillvuda du inte har en säkerhetskopia du kan läsa ut de exakta rättigheterna från.
<andol> SÃ¥tillvida du nu inte skrev bokstavligen vad du skrev ovan, med "R" och inte "-R"
<einand> Coolt, finns ett mosh plugins till chrome
<arcsky> andol: har inte gjort /etc
<huttan> arcsky: Vad skrev du för kommando? Skrev du som i kanalen ??
<huttan> arcsky: Isf hände inget
<arcsky> etc = et cetera
<Johnny> hej
<Guest20667> lever denna kanalen?
<Amoz> Guest20667, jep
<SebastianThorn> lever frågeställaren? ;)
<Guest20667> Sorry.. letade saker på nätet
<Guest20667> :)
<Guest20667> Oki.. tänkte bara fråga om det finns något Linux förening i Malmö ?
<Guest20667> Eller träffar?
<gusnan> Guest20667: Det finns regelbundna träffar i Helsingborg, men det kanske är lite långt...
<Guest20667> Ja, det är så att jag behöver nämligen en duktig Linux utvecklare och det hittar jag väll på Linux träffar :) så jag skulle helst vilja träffa någon i Malmö..
<Guest20667> Då tänkte jag, nördar (med respekt) hittar jag väll bara på sådana möten :)
<cowbacon> Guest20667: sätt ut en jobbansökan i stället?
<cowbacon> borde du få en del träffar
<gusnan> Guest20667: Får man fråga vad det är du är ute efter att utveckla?
<Guest20667> Det är så att vi har ett par gamla maskiner som behandlar Cancer (tumörer).. som behöver uppdateras och utvecklas.. så det är ett stort projekt...
<Guest20667> Varför jag inte lägger ut på arbetsförmedlingen just nu är för att jag inte vill ha en massa onödiga CV.. Vill ha en riktigt Linux utvecklare. och inte en desperat Linux användare...
<andol> Guest20667: Prövat att vända er till någon rekryterare? Dessa verkar använda rätt friskt nuförtiden.
<cowbacon> fuck rekryterare. jag får 2-3 rekryterarmail i månaden
<cowbacon> de går direkt till skräpposten :p
<andol> cowbacon: Tja, skillnad på rekryterare och rekryterare.
<andol> cowbacon: Fast visst, en rätt hög andel är ju av rätt tveksamt värde.
<Guest20667> Håller med cowbacon (inte F ordet) :) men rekryterare.. för jag får onödiga mail varje månad...
<Guest20667> jag är inte så insatt i Linux.. men vad är Docker för något??
<Guest20667> Såg att dom har möte om det i Malmö.. Linux docker..
<andol> Guest20667: Hmm, de där behandlingsmaskinerna, antar att ni då är ute efter folk som kodar rätt nära metallen, inbyggda system och sådär? Ty i sådant fall känns rent spotant ett Docker-meetup som lite på andra sidan spectrat.
<Guest20667> det stämmer, programmera i datorn, så docker är inget för oss?
<Guest20667> Det är ett mycket enkelt system för den som kan.. databas, sedan kör behandling manuellt eller automatik, rökne system.. det är allt..
<Guest20667> räkne system menar jag, inte rök system :)
<Guest20667> Ursäkta, får jag fråga vad Ubuntu.se är för något är ni en förening eller? Kanske en dum fråga...
<andol> Guest20667: Utav trista historiska orsaker så är http://ubuntu.se/ och http://ubuntu-se.org/ olika communities. Den här kanalen är mer associerade med den sistnämnda.
<Guest20667> Tack för all info och svar! ha en bra dag alla!
<Philip5> när skymningen lägger sig så vaknar maxjezy
<maxjezy> Philip5: javisstja!
<maxjezy> Philip5: du ska väl sussa strax?
<Philip5> kollar på hockey
<madbear_> Philip5: nu blev ju fåglar intressant, måste bara ha ett fetingobjektiv nu
<maxjezy> madbear_: jag kopplade på en 3x och en 2x converter på min 200 mm
<madbear_> funkar bra?
<maxjezy> njae.
<madbear_> eller ska man gå på ett 600 dirr? XD
<maxjezy> tungt objektiv och det blir inte lättare av converters
<maxjezy> eller va de heter
<madbear_> nä men bilderna, funkar converter bra?
<maxjezy> tele x2 -x3 grejer
<maxjezy> bilden blir inte speciellt bra nej
<maxjezy> bäst bild blir det med mitt 70-150 mm med x3
<madbear_> ok
<maxjezy> men inget av mina objektiv når oändlighet 100%
<maxjezy> vilket är synd
<maxjezy> måste blända ner en hel del för att det ska bli skarpt
<maxjezy> mitt 28 mm objektiv når typ 4-5 meter
<maxjezy> sen är det suddigt
<maxjezy> men det har en närgräns på typ 20 cm
<maxjezy> alla är bra på sitt, men har många nackdelar var
<maxjezy> mina nikongluggar levererar skarp bild men objektiven är plastiga och helt kassa annars att hantera
<Philip5> madbear_: du får panta burkar tills du har råd med ett Nikon 800mm f/5.6E FL ED VR ;)
<Philip5> jag har provat att fota med sådan handhållet utan stativ... :)
<madbear_> många burkar antar jag
<Philip5> ett antal
<Philip5> kostar väl som en mindre ny bil
<madbear_> är i större behov av en ny bil tyvärr :/
<Philip5> du får gifta dig rikt så kan du få båda i present för att du är så fin
<madbear_> åh, tack
<Philip5> madbear_: tacka inte mig. tacka den där rika puman du ska skaffa
<madbear_> hehe, skickade suddiga fåglar till min dam
<madbear_> "du förstår varför jag behöver ett nytt objektiv va?"
<madbear_> :)
<Philip5> du får säga till henne att om hon verkligen älskar dig så ger hon dig ett sånt där objektiv om det så ska bli ett dyrt blanco-lån som hon står i skuld för resten av livet
<madbear_> jag menar ju det
<madbear_> nej men Philip5 , vad ska jag ha för nå objektiv?
<Philip5> madbear_: beror ju helt på din budget
<Philip5> den brukar begränsa mest
<maxjezy> Nasa begränsades inte av sin budget trots dålig ekonomi
<maxjezy> madbear_: du är helt enkelt inte Nasa, du kör med mjukhandskarna.
<maxjezy> fågelfotografi förstår jag mig inte på riktigt om jag ska vara helt ärlig.
<madbear_> maxjezy: nä men älg å fågel
<madbear_> Philip5: ok, det skulle kännas löjligt att lägga lika mycket på ett objektiv som för kameran
<madbear_> men ett tamron 300mm
<madbear_> eller
<madbear_> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/tele/nikon-af-sdx55-300mmf45-56gvr/143182.5240/
<Philip5> en konsumentkamera är ju inget i jämförelse mot lite proffsigare objektiv
<Philip5> den nya tamron 300 med stabilisering är rätt ok om man klarar sig med så pass ljussvagt glas
<maxjezy> men på 300 mm så lär väl bokeh vara ganska mjuk iaf
<maxjezy> i framtiden så är ISO bättre
<Philip5> om man fotar fåglar så är det inte bokeh man är ute efter utan snabbare glas i kanske sämre ljus
<Philip5> då är det alltid bättre med bättre glas än lite på sensorn
<Philip5> lita
<madbear_> ni snackar över mitt huvud nu iaf
<madbear_> måste läsa på lite :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: njaeh.
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-22
<maxjezy> vad väljer du, max iso 800 och ett glas med 2.8t eller max iso på typ 200 000 och 4t
<maxjezy> tänk vad smidigt att bara ha auto iso påslaget alltid
<einand> maxjezy: beror på hur bra kameran är på höga ison ;)
<Coffe> någon som vet hur lösa att ett intel gfx kort inte ser 2 skärmar men man kan sträcka ut bilden på dom 2 som de vore en skärm ?
<HeMan> Coffe: umm, då ser den väl båda skärmarna?
<HeMan> Coffe: eller vill du köra "spegling" så det är samma på båda?
<Coffe> HeMan: dom blir en ända "skärm" vill ha de som 2 olika
<Coffe> center är just nu mitt i mellan dom 2.
<HeMan> Coffe: huh?
<HeMan> Coffe: vill du köra två x-servrar så du inte kan få fönster mellan dom alls eller?
<Coffe> desktop sträcker sig över skärmarna som de vore en ända skärm .. så mitten av bilden kommer kant i kant på dom
<Coffe> i display manager så ser man de som endast 1 skärm .. som klarar 38**X1200
<HeMan> Coffe: kolla om xrandr kan hjälpa till
<Coffe> HeMan:  frågade Hi Xrandr can you help ..  he never responded
<HeMan> Coffe: man xrandr :)
<Coffe> HeMan: http://pastebin.com/pf9Tn0N8
<HeMan> Coffe: det ser ut som drivaren funkar
<HeMan> Coffe: borde gå få xrandr att "bryta isär" skärmarna, men jag kommer inte ihåg hur
<Barre> Hund: \o/ lyckades fixa till problemet med reboot istället för shutdown.. behövde inte installera om
<Peyam> salam
<Amoz> i
<Amoz> är gott det
<Peyam> Windows 10 är underbar
<Peyam> jag gillar menyn som ser ut som xfce
<Peyam> om den har en högerclick option blir den bra
<Peyam> ska maila microsofrt
<maxjezy> hej
<huttan> hej
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-23
<Dynamit> Baa fan vad jag hatar mitt minne just nu
<Dynamit> Kanske hittade det jag var ute efter yay
<tiina> Undrar hur installerar man Nexus personal plugin på Chrome i Ubuntu 14.04
<tiina> behöver den för att kunna logga in med sladd på min bank
<Amoz> tiina, slutade inte den supportas för ett tag sen?
<Dynamit> Amoz: Jag har kört Bank ID på Ubuntu X86_64 OS fast folk sa att det inte skulle gå så bara för att folk säger att det inte går
<Dynamit> så behöver det inte stämma
<Amoz> Dynamit, jag skrev bara att den inte supportas längre, vilket stämmer eftersom de bestämde sig för att fasa ut den på Linux.
<Dynamit> Ja iför sig
<Dynamit> ursäkta men jag har så mycket i huvudet just nu så jag tänker inte lika långt som jag borde
<tiina> Hur installerar ni bank id idag då?
<Philip5> tiina: har gått över till att köra mobil bank id för de är dålig support för linuxversionen
<Philip5> den för linux är ju äldre version som inte godkänns på flera ställen man ska använda den
<tiina> Ja hittade info om det åhhhh så tråkigt...så då kan man inte logga in och ladda säkerhetsprogram eller nåt längre.....synd
<Philip5> ja det suger
<Philip5> funkade ju riktigt bra tills de slutade lägga resurser på att utveckla linuxversionen
<tiina> ja.....allt ska vara kostnads effektivt idag....
<tiina> då blir det att fixa windows äcklet igen
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> eller skaffa dig en smartphone ;)
<tiina> jag har en smartphone men byter man mobil måste man ladda den med via kabeln för att få nytt...så det går inte
<tiina> alltså nytt bankid och säkerhetsprogram och rubbet
<Philip5> aha, ja jag läste att man fick lägga om allt om man skaffade ny mobil
<Philip5> ska skaffa ny lur nu så jag lär väl få erfara det rätt snart
<tiina> då måste man använda windows om man inte har tillgång till Chromes plugin 'Nexus Personal' ...det har jag letat och letat hur får man det
<tiina> Chrome har bankid till swebank men inget annat och jag har handelsbanken
<Philip5> har bara kört det som fristående plugin i firefox när det gick
<tiina> kan man inte ladda den där nexus personal och sedan ladda via kabeln till bankdosan och ladda ner bankid och säkerhetsprogrammet måste man åka till sin bank och de gör det åt dig....
<tiina> såvida du inte har windows apan
<tiina> Philip5 : känner du till Chrome plugins och där denna Nexus personal?
<Philip5> nope
<tiina> har letat och letat fattar inte att bankid ens föreslå det för linux användare och att linx e gammalt och inget och ha sade till mig idag....fyyyyy
<Philip5> elakt
<tiina> Ja Philip5 ha en trevlig kväll vi höres jag pinna vidare här.....:)
<Philip5> okidoki
<Dynamit> Märks jag varit off missat totalt att det fasat ut bankid för Linux
<Dynamit> Jag har fan allvarliga ide brister
<ePax> Sotify? Steam? (;
<Dynamit> Jag har gjort till Woocommerce ett plugin som lägger till två jäkla fält till produkterna i admin delen
<Dynamit> men jag måste fasiken komma på hur jag ska göra en checkbox på produkt sidan i sig som kollar om den är ikryssad
<Dynamit> om den är det hämta ena värdet för göra en matte formel men kommer fan inte på hur jag ska göra
<Dynamit> fan vad det där blev rörigt förklarat
<ePax> Låter lika rörigt som opencart (;
<Dynamit> för göra det kort jag håller på skapa plugin till woocommerce som ska tillåta admin fylla i ett namnt (som ska agera "rubrik")
<Dynamit> *namn*
<Dynamit> samt en procent som det ska vara i rabbat(enbart siffror)
<Dynamit> den biten är klar
<Dynamit> men måste göra så den används också
<Dynamit> så att när en kund bockar i kryssruta med "rubrik" som admin satte så ska rabbaten räknas ut etc.
<Dynamit> själva uträkningen är inga problem göra när jag kommer så långt
<Dynamit> jag måste dock först komma på hur jag ska lägga till ... på produkt sidan på vettigt sätt
<ePax> Kolla om det finns liknande lösningar
<Dynamit> har redan för variations kostnader etc woocommerce-addons men den kan bara räkna uppåt och i siffror
<maxjezy> Philip5 det är så svårt med kläder på makehuman modellerna man gör
<maxjezy> blir aldrig nöjd med resultatet och så åker kläderna av inför rendering.
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-24
<Barre> andol: mörrn, varför skicka den signerade gpg-nyckeln? nån process/rutin som jag inte känner till?
<andol> Barre: Tja, utöver att veta att man signerar för rätt person så vill man ju även veta att personen ifråga verkligen har kontroll över mailadresserna ifråga. Tidigare har jag vid osäkerhet skickat en krypterad "challenge" till adresserna ifråga, och sen först signerat vid svar. Ett smidigare alternativ är dock då att skicka en krypterad individuell signatur till repsektive mail-adress dess uid mappar mot.
<andol> Barre: Efter nyckelsigneringen i samband med FOSDEM insåg jag att jag behövde ta den snäppet mer effektiva approachen :)
<andol> Har man dessutom vant sig vid verktyget caff så är det dessutom den smidigaste metoden, med eller utan paranoia :)
<andol> delhage: Japp, nu har även jag hoppat på caff-tåget :)
<Barre> andol: snyggt.. måste dock läsa på lite om caff då jag inte vet vad det är
<andol> https://wiki.debian.org/caff
<senate> imorgon blir debian jessie stable (: bara så ni vet
<senate> är det några fördelar att köra zfs i linux?
<andol> senate: imorgon väl?
<Amoz> andol, vad skrev han? :P
<andol> senate: Fördelar med att välja Linux för att köra ZFS eller fördelar med att välja ZFS ifall man kör Linux?
<andol> senate: Fast det var ju imorgon du sa, never mind.
<HeMan> senate: zfs i bsd kör med native nfs4 acl'er
<HeMan> senate: medans de översätts i linux
<HeMan> senate: det verkar vara problem med selinux och zfs med
<senate> andol: tänkte om man kör zfs i debian eller ubuntu
<senate> HeMan: ok. kanske lugna mig lite med att prova det då :)
<senate> verkar ju vara ett bra filsystem annars
<andol> Tja, fördelarna är ju att ZFS är ZFS :) Fast i och med att det ju inte riktigt är fullt integrerat så skulle jag nog inte köra det som root-filsystem, men väl för en data-partion.
<andol> Fast det känns mest intressant ifall man har någon form utav disklåda, och då skulle jag nog hellre gå med FreeBSD för en sådan burk.
<senate> är dock inte så hemma i fbsd alls
<senate> ska nog sätta upp en testburk och testa zfs i debian i helgen
<Amoz> senate, why not btrfs?
<senate> Amoz: är det lika säkert mot korrupt data då?
<Dynamit> Godmorgon godmorgon hör fåglarna sjunga
<Amoz> senate, vet inte om det har gjorts studier på det på nåt sätt, men principen är väl densamma? checksummor som kontrolleras per automatik vid läsning, och om det upptäcks mismatch så läses datat från intakt kopia (om raid finnes)
<HeMan> det är dessutom så att det är felkorrigerande checksummor
<HeMan> så det behöver inte vara raid
<Barre> inte i btrfs väl?
<HeMan> så förstod jag det
<Barre> Depending on the RAID level you are using, the "correction" factor will be different: * single and RAID-0 have no correction | https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ
<HeMan> hmm
<Barre> andol: fick igång min mail med thunnderbird nu \o/
<HeMan> gör inte scrub en fix utifrån checksummor?
<HeMan> fast den verkar behöva raid1
<Barre> mm
<huttan> 15.04 ute än ?
<HeMan> jo
<huttan> Fan 10 år med ubuntu nu, lite skumpa idag nästan =)
<Dynamit> fan det kan man säga
<Dynamit> du får mig känna mig gammal haha
<huttan> haha
<huttan> Dynamit: Hur gammal är du ??
<Dynamit> 25
<Dynamit> Kund fan
<huttan> Fortf ung :)
<Dynamit> människan har ändrat alla jäkla priserna så jag måste göra om pristabbellerna
<HeMan> jag är 2B
<HeMan> eller 0x2B om man ska vara petig
<Dynamit> för de han gav mig innehöll stenålders priser
<Dynamit> så alla jäkla timmar var i onödan
<HeMan> Dynamit: du kör inget script som gör jobbet då?
<Dynamit> så nu har jag en jäkla massa göra och jag bara sitter fast
<Dynamit> nej jag satt och matade in manuellt ifrån gamla db till csv
<Dynamit> Så nu vet i fan jag måste komma på hur fan jag ska göra så woocommerce använder fälten jag la till i admin delen
<Dynamit> för visa innehållet på produkt sidan om det är ifyllt samt räkna ut rabbatten (minsta bekymmret med rabatten)
<Dynamit> kan fan inte ens stava rätt just nu
<Dynamit> Värsta är att idag är sista dagen också så vet i fan hur det här ska gå till
<Dynamit> jäkla...
<huttan> Dynamit: Ja du låter rätt ägd =)
<Dynamit> Det kommer gå åt helvete om jag inte hittar lösning på allting typ nu
<Dynamit> är det ingen som har någon ide hur jag ska få jäkla checkbox visa sig på produkt sidorna när man använder woocommerce
<Amoz> HeMan, nej det är inte felrättande koder i btrfs. Enbart feldetekterande.
<Amoz> och scrub-proceduren är bara manuell avfyrning av "läs hela HDDn och rapportera fel" till skillnad från den check som sker kontinuerligt varje gång du läser datat.
<Barre> hmm.. varför idikerar inte mailikonen uppe till höger att nya mail kommit in med thunderbird på 14.04?
<HeMan> hmm, undrar om det går kör / som btrfs och använda en subvolume till en ubuntu-installation och en subvolume till fedora?
<HeMan> och köra duperemove för att deduplicera
<Amoz> HeMan, borde fungera, men jag tror inte du kommer få så mycket dupes där, inte för själva systemfilerna iaf, men iduno.
<HeMan> det är ju på extent-nivå den dedupar så man kanske får lite mer plats
<Amoz> jag är nyfiken på hur många filer/extents som faktiskt är lika när det är två helt olika distar med helt olika versioner på mjukvara.
<HeMan> hmm, mina lxc-"maskiner" kör ju både ubuntu, debian och fedora, borde gå se där
<Amoz> HeMan, det där är ett vanligt usecase med tydligen. Man sätter upp en "template" subvolume/snapshot, å sen kan man göra 10 olika separata maskiner från det på 1 sekund
<HeMan> jepp!
<Amoz> och om du kör flera LXC av samma dist/version så lär det ju gå att dedupa en massa
<HeMan> är det samma dist så blir det i praktiken bara skillnaderna som lagras
<HeMan> så det tar nästan ingen plats att ha 50 maskiner
<Amoz> exakt
<HeMan> däremot kan 50 maskiner göra apt-get update i samma ögonblick
<HeMan> vilket snabbt sänker hosten...
<Amoz> mindre bra idé :P
<HeMan> jag skulle labba med cfengine och satte upp en server och 50 agenter
<HeMan> sen vara det bara att gå och trycka på powerknappen...
<HeMan> Barre: är det en https://hackaday.io/project/4141-c12666ma-micro-spectrometer jag ska ha till min overengineerade surströmmingstunna?
<Dynamit> Äntligen så har jag gjort de nya pristabellerna åtmionstone
<Dynamit> *Ã¥tminstone*
<Dynamit> måste bara komma på hur fan den där jäkla rabatten ska appliceras på bra sätt
<Dynamit> samt jäkla fraktkostnads uträkning men om jag bryr mig först om den där jäkla rabatten så den blir klar
<Dynamit> åtminstone
<Dynamit> Tror ni att https://wordimpress.com/create-conditional-checkout-fields-woocommerce/ kan vara något för mig
<Dynamit> om jag nu ersätter book_in_cart delen med en foreach loop
<Dynamit> så att besökare kan välja för varje produkt de har lagt till i korgen
<Dynamit> sedan måste den i foreach loopen iför sig lägga till text som säger typ produktnamn: utan skydd XX% rabbat
<Barre> HeMan: hahaha... inte vet jag =)
<Dynamit> Är någon här haj på Woocommerce
<Dynamit> alltså jag har gjort ett plugin redan igår som funkar som den ska när det gäller administratörs panelen
<Dynamit> för produkten
<Dynamit> men fattar inte vart jag ska skriva in "echo get_post_meta( $post->ID, 'my.field-slug', true );"
<Dynamit> någonstans
<Amoz> Dynamit, har du testat #woocommerce?
<Dynamit> Haha tänkte om ni hade någon ide snabbt
<Dynamit> var ändå i den här kanalen
<Dynamit> det är ju så jobbigt skriva /join #woocommerce
<Dynamit> vet du inte det hahaha
<Amoz> hahahah
<Amoz> säkert mycket jobbigare än att skriva en halv uppsats om ens woocommerce-problem ;)
<Dynamit> Haha har du verkligen missat hur lat jkag är
<Dynamit> finns många här som kan bekräfta hur lat jag är
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> fan det är lika dött på woocommerce som det är här på sistone
<Dynamit> var fan mer fart när jag gick i Mellansel
<Dynamit> haha
<HeMan> andol: hur mycket folk blev det igår?
<andol> HeMan: Tror vi landade på nio pers.
<HeMan> kul!
<andol> HeMan: Jorå, vart riktigt trevligt, och lagom nerdigt :)
<Dynamit> Jag blir fan snart tokigare på skiten
<HeMan> selinux verkar funka bättre i skarpa 15.04 än under alfa och betaperioden
<Dynamit> haha brukar ju vara så HeMan har du glömt det
<Dynamit> :P
<HeMan> fast det var bara någon vecka sedan jag testade selinux i betan och då funkade det inte alls
<Dynamit> Jag blir fan galen på mitt problem HeMan den har inte löst sig på hela dagen
<HeMan> Dynamit: sed ftw!
<Dynamit> haha funkar inte riktigt i woocommerce köra sed :P
<HeMan> Dynamit: http://php.net/manual/en/function.system.php
<Dynamit> så till vida kanske det funkar ja
<Dynamit> men hur ska jag med hjälp av sed få ut värderna som sparas i db och ha mig det verkar väldigt krångligt
<Dynamit> eftersom då måste jag ta reda på vart den ligger och allt möjligt
<HeMan> Dynamit: echo "select * from table" | mysql database | sed -e 'massafiffigheter' > my.csv
<HeMan> :)
<Dynamit> och hur mycket tar inte det där när den ska läsa det hela tiden
<Dynamit> eller ja varje gång
<HeMan> frågan är väl varför du ska ha det som csv och inte låta woocomerce läsa direkt i databasen
<Dynamit> jasså tänker du på den biten
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> pristabellen är redan gjord
<Dynamit> var mest svärande över kunden
<Dynamit> http://www.remicorson.com/mastering-woocommerce-products-custom-fields/
<Dynamit> jag har gjort det där
<Dynamit> men fattar inte vart jag ska skriva echo get_post_meta( get_the_ID(), 'my-field-slug', true );
<Dynamit> prövar i short-description även om det ser för jävligt ut
<Dynamit> istället för vara vid alla andra variationer
<Dynamit> men men
<Dynamit> fick den helt plötsligt åtminstone hämta värdet yay
<Dynamit> men skulle helst vilja ha den bland alla andra variationer men det har gåt lite frammåt nu åtminstone
<Dynamit> http://fortnox.rar-network.se/butik/fonstermarkis/fonstermarkis/ är en annan produkt som åtminstone har variablar
<Dynamit> Skulle helst ha utan skydd som ett exempel under Reglagesida just denna har inte en variation med rubriken skydd
<Dynamit> men det var bara som ett exempel
<Dynamit> så du ser mer vad jag pratar om
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du för grafikkort när du kör blender?
<maxjezy> 550
<Philip5> köra en benchmark?
<Philip5> http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?239480-2-7x-Cycles-benchmark-%28Updated-BMW%29
<Philip5> den scenen som den är utan tweaks
<Philip5> jag slår iaf inte han som skapat demofilen
<Philip5> jg fick 2 min 50 sek
<maxjezy> vad har du för kort?
<Philip5> 660
<maxjezy> där passerade jag 2 och 50
<maxjezy> men inte mycket kvar
<Philip5> vinner du på att köra cpu istället ;)
<maxjezy> 4 m 9 s
<maxjezy> tror det beror mycket på inställningar
<Philip5> då blev det en del skillnad på en gernerations gpu
<Philip5> finns ju 900-serien nu också
<maxjezy> hur stora bitar man renderar osv
<Philip5> roade mig med att packa senaste blender igår
<Philip5> jobbiga är att den helst vill ha en massa uppdaterade beroenden också
<maxjezy> jo, det som är smidigt med windows och blender :)
<maxjezy> nä, min cpu klarar inte jobbet snabbare
<maxjezy> antagligen 6 minuter drygt
<maxjezy> orka inte höra på fläkten mera
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> har ditt kort 2GB minne?
<Philip5> minns faktiskt inte
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> tycker nackdelen med mitt är minnet
<maxjezy> som ofta inte räcker till
<Philip5> 2048 mb :)
<maxjezy> det är för lite det med ofta :)
<maxjezy> 8 gb hade varit nå
<maxjezy> men, det är då man kör på cpu
<maxjezy> där har man ju 16 gb
<maxjezy> jag måste köpa nytt kort för mitt är tydligen inte bra nog för gta 5
<Philip5> jag klarar mig rätt bra på det det jag har för det jag gör
<maxjezy> har du sett att man kan ha dept of field i viewporten nu när man modellerar osv i blender?
<Philip5> har inte kollat vad som hänt sedan typ 2.5
<maxjezy> jag renderar hår på bilen nu
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> tror jag ska satsa på hårstylist inom 3d
<Philip5> och kinky stuff i human-programmet
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-25
<blurkis_> Vad är baloo_file i ubuntu 15.04 och varför ligger den och tar 100% cpu hela tiden? :(
<blurkis_> how come baloo_file take 100% cpu on 15.04? How can I fix it?
<blurkis_> fel kanal.. haa
<blurkis_> haha
<Dynamit_> Baa
<Hund> blurkis_: Det finns en sida som heter Google.se, där kan man söka efter saker. Du borde prova den.
<Hund> ;P
<Dynamit> Google ger fan inte svaret på allting
<andol> blurkis_: Ubuntu som i Kubuntu?
<Dynamit> det kan jag lova
<Hund> PÃ¥ gott och ont vet Google allt. :D
<Dynamit> Men bra Hund då kan du säga åt google berätta för mig hur fan jag ska få woocommerce att kontrollera om en kryssruta är ifylld
<Dynamit> och om det är så räkna om priset på varan
<Dynamit> För jag har fan letat som en idiot utan hitta svaret
<Hund> Prova att inte leta som en idiot, då kanske du hittar något.
<Dynamit> Nu var du lustig va
<Hund> haha
<Hund> För mycket kaffe och för lite vänner. ;)
<Dynamit> Seriöst jag måste få till det så jäkla fort som bara det går
<Dynamit> hade varit lättare om kunden ifrågan inte skulle haft jäkla procent rabatt utan det varit fast pris i kronor
<Dynamit> men nej det går ju inte pga. att det folk matar in ändrar priset för själva skyddet
<Dynamit> Jag har kollat i woocommerce-addon plugin hur tusan den lägger till värderna där och sånt
<Dynamit> men har inte blivit klokare för det
<Dynamit> och på woocommerce kanalen är det fan dödare än vad det är här på en vecka totalt
<Hund> Jadu. Titta inte på mig. Det där är inte mitt område. :P
<blurkis_> andol: Jao, typ.  Ubuntu från början men drog in kubuntu-desktop.  så kör kde.
<blurkis_> andol: dödade processen och nu är det lugnt
<tiina> Hej jag undrar om någon av er vet hur man kan ladda bilderna alltså nödåtgärd ifrån sin trasiga iPhone6 till datorn???
<emma> hallo
<emma> god morgon
<ehva> tiina: Fungerar telefonen tillräckligt för att synas som diskenhet?
<ehva> Om du kopplar in den med USB-sladden och kör `sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL` syns den då?
<tiina> ehva alltså min dotters helt nya iPhone 6 plus e svart i skärmen och ränder på man man måste visst ha någon kod
<ehva> Bör vara typ /dev/sdb eller /dev/sdc beroende på hur många hårddsikar du har
<tiina> Ska prova ehva tack
<tiina> Ja ehva informationen kommer direkt fram
<tiina> vad gör jag nu tack
<ehva> Hmm, ok. Har inte koll på iPhones, men kan komma upp som en flash-disk. Som ett USB-minne. Då bör man kunna kopiera bilderna från den.
<tiina> Tack det ska vi prova på :)
<ehva> Om du öppnar Nautilus, finns telefonen med som en volym då? I sidebaren.
<tiina> hur öppnar jag nautilius?
<ehva> Den vanliga filhanteraren
<ehva> Vet inte vilken wm du kör, men om du kör Unity så bör det bara vara att klicka på hemikonen högst upp i vänstermenyn
<tiina> du menar den man alla filer i min hempärm typ hämtningar och så
<ehva> ja precis
<tiina> Ja det syns där men är låst??? kommer inte in
<tiina> kan ej öppna den hur kan man öppna den?
<ehva> Den borde ligga under Devices/Enheter då, i vänstermenyn. Om den har blivit automonterad
<tiina> den syns på vänstersida ja men när jag ska försöka öppna den måste jag ange kod?
<ehva> Du får inte upp någon lösenordsruta där du får ange administratörslösenordet?
<tiina> nix
<ehva> hmm, ok...
<ehva> Det händer ingenting när du försöker öppna den?
<tiina> alltså mobilen e där men kan ej öppna e stängd helt utan den där koden
<ehva> Ok, har inte koll på vad det är för kod
<tiina> iPhone e låst system....man måste kunna hacka sig förbi det
<tiina> Detta kom fram: lsblk
<tiina> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<tiina> fd0      2:0    1     4K  0 disk
<tiina> sda      8:0    0 298,1G  0 disk
<tiina> ├─sda1   8:1    0 296,1G  0 part /
<tiina> ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part
<tiina> └─sda5   8:5    0     2G  0 part [SWAP]
<tiina> sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom
<ehva> Ok, tyvärr tar nog mina kunskaper slut där. Har aldrig kört någon iPhone.
<tiina> ok ehva vi pinnar vidra tack..:) ha en bra dag
<ehva> Men med tanke på "Walled Garden of Apple" så kan det säkert vara lite knepigare att komma åt jämfört med t.ex. en Androidtelefon.
<ehva> Ni kanske kan gå till en Apple store, eller Machuset och be dem kolla på det, de kan ju plattformen
<ehva> Inga problem :) Ha en bra dag och lycka till!
<emma> Anyone speak English? I don't speak Swedish yet : )
<blurkis_> ngn som är duktig på apache? Jag har lagt till ett a namn i dns för baten.z-sverige.nu,  jag har lagt till en egen config fil för baten.z-sverige i apaches sites-enabled, sites-availiebel,  http://pastebin.com/b19Yg9tA .  Men det fungerar inte.  Går jag in på baten.z-sverige.nu så hamnar jag på z-sverige.nu, eller rättare sagt.. min subdomain går dit.. ?
<ehva> emma: My guess is that everyone here speaks English.
<ehva> blurkis_: Om du kör `sudo apache2ctl configtest` vad säger den då?
<Dynamit> Någon som har förslag vart jag kan hitta någon som fattar sig på utveckling va plugin till woocommerce
<Dynamit> det är fan mer dött på #woocommerce än vad jag någonsin sätt det vara här
<emma> ehva: oh cool. Well I don't want to disturb things :)
<Dynamit> No problem emma
<blurkis> Dynamit: Syntax ok. :)
<Dynamit> Ja syntaxen är rätt men det är något som är galet så den blir inte triggad
<blurkis> Förstår bara inte varför Apache svarar med att skicka sidan från z-sverige.nu när jag kör baten.z-sverige.nu.
<blurkis> Dynamit: finns det ngn inställning för att hindra apache att skicka sidan från z-sverige.nu ifall något annat anges som prefix? Typ.. jag är dum på det här.
<blurkis> tänkte att jag kunde utesluta något då,
<Dynamit> ärligt jag är så lat så jag använder typ virtualmin för sånt
<blurkis> ska kolla upp vad det är. :)
<blurkis> ser smidigt ut,
<blurkis> ska ge det ett försök senare,
<Dynamit> Du råkar inte veta hur fasiken woocommerce funkar och när vad blir triggat i det
<blurkis> nope.. vet ens inte vad det är
<Dynamit> e-shop plugin till wordpress
<David-A> http://picpaste.com/forskare_hittat_bakterie_som_bildar_sjuk_smiley.jpg
<emma> hi
<K350> bash fråga: foo=1 ...jag vill att foo ska öka med + 1 för varje vända i en loop. Hur gör jag det? Själv aökningen..inte looopen alltså....någon?
<David-A> K350: algebra i bash sker inom $((...))
<David-A> obs dubbla parenteser
<David-A> K350: om man inte vill binda sig till bash-syntax kan man använda "expr"-kommandot, o köra det in en subshell $(expr ...)
<David-A> K350: men det går lite långsammare för den måste skapa en subprocess
<K350> David-A: Eh..so $foo + 1 där inne räcker alltså?
<David-A> obs, $((...)) och "expr" bara heltalsaritmetik (inte decimaler)
<David-A> K350: japp, $foo + 1 eller foo+1  (med el utan $ och med el utan mellanslag inom $((...)) )
<David-A> K350: men alltid med $ och mellanslag efter "expr", för variabler måste expanderas av shellen, så att expr-kommandot bara får siffror
<K350> sa, test ahär....
<David-A> K350: om du bara ska incrementa en variable finns operatorn ++, som i C och Perl. (i $((...)), inte i expr)
<K350> Nä....
<David-A> jo...
<David-A> K350: bash har också det inbyggda kommandot "let", efter "let" kan man ha samma uttryck som i $((...)).
<K350> David-A: först ska foo vara 0. foo=0  sedan ska $foo=$(( $foo ++ )) men det funkade ju inte
<David-A> t.ex. "let x=2+3" ungefär samma som "x=$((2+3))" ungefär samma som "x=$(expr 2 + 3)"  (utan citat)
<David-A> K350: ah, utan dollar
<K350> testar let nu...
<David-A> K350: och med ++ behöver du inte tilldelningen =
<K350> Ah..då prövar jag igen...
<David-A> K350: antingen x=x+1 (med tilldelning) eller x++ (utan tilldelning)
<David-A> K350: kan du C el Perl?
<K350> Njae...lite gran
<David-A> K350: ++ hämtar värdet ur variabeln, ökar det med ett, OCH STOPPAR TILLBAKA nya värdet i variabeln
<David-A> K350: i samma variabel
<K350> David-A: kan du visa ett exempel på hela ruljansen. Dvs först ska foo=0 sedan ska foo=foo++
<David-A> K350: jag tycker du slarvar med läsningen av mina instruktioner för ++
<David-A> K350: om du inte klarar ++ så håll dej till +. alltså x=x+1
<David-A> K350: som i "let x=x+1" eller "((x=x+1))" eller "x=$(expr $x + 1)"
<David-A> K350: (obs avsaknad av $ före ((...)) i detta fall)
<K350> Ja, jag har nog inte greppat det rikgit. Jag är inte så duktig på bash som du är. Skulle du vilja illustrera med ett exempel på en hel kod?
<David-A> K350: aldrig hel kod. du måste förstå o sätta ihop slutresultatet själv
<David-A> K350: är du på #bash kanalen?
<K350> Jo, det är sant. Men ja gär ingen  elev på KTH utna försöker bara lösa ett problem jag har här och nu. Så en illustration sulle vara till stro hjälp och glädje. Du verkar ju vara väldigt duktig på bash
<K350> problemet är ju att variablen först redan är satt som 0 så foo=0 ; foo=$((foo+1)) fungerar ju inte
<David-A> K350: det borde funka, exakt vad skriver du?
<K350> let "var++"
<David-A> K350: med el utan citat?
<David-A> K350: 1) du skrev "så foo=0 ; foo=$((foo+1)) fungerar ju inte", 2) jag skrev "det borde funka, exakt vad skriver du?" 3) du skrev "let "var++""
<David-A> K350: 1) o 3) är så olika, 3) kan inte vara svar till fråga 2) om 1), men kan vara svar till fråga 2) om 3), men jag blir förvirrad
<David-A> K350: (säg till om det egentligen är jag som förvirrar dej) :)
<K350> med dubbelfnuttar
<K350> och med let
<David-A> K350: skulle tro att det inte ska vara citat i uttrycket efter let
<David-A> K350: är du i #bash kanalen?
<K350> det sak nog snarare se ut så här: foo=0 ; let "foo++" i loopen
<K350> let var faktistk en trevlig liten funktion  :-)
<K350> Stort tack  :-)
<David-A> K350: är du i #bash kanalen? där finns länkar till en bash guide i intron
<David-A> K350: alternativt kan du läsa "man bash" i terminalen
<K350> Nej, jag är inte i dne kanalen. Strot tack för hjälpen. Nu ska jag knacka vidare på min lilla kod.  Ha en trevligt fortsatt kväll/natt  :-)
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-26
<goopen> Amoz: Hej
<Amoz> goopen, gbye
<maxjezy> !Pingu
<maxjezy> ge mig en Pongo någon!
<Linda^> Varför har jag higlight på pingu? :(
<gmathe> hej är det någon här som använder vim?
<maxjezy> yes och ajax här
<maxjezy> vim ser man aldrig till längre
<gmathe> varför ser man aldrig vim längre?
<Philip5> !Linda^
<Philip5> nähä
<peterg> Cha-cha, bloggeeen!
<Guest10565> Allmän undran: är pizza-varianterna som finns på pizzerior i Sverige standardiserade på något sätt?
<Guest10565> I så fall, varifrån kommer dessa från början?
<Guest10565> Jag har nämligen under en tid satt mig för att testa i stort sett alla varianter, och slutresultatet är att jag anser att alla smakar apa förutom vesuvio, cappriciosa och möjligtvis calzone.
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-25
<Hund> Amerikaniserat?
<mandochello> I closed ubuntu last night interrupting an update that started and now I  can't access ubuntu! What can I do?
<Apachez> Hund: engelska menyer å engelsk rättstavning
<andol> jonasbjork: Sedärja, ett bekant ansikte i #ansible :)
<Hund> Apachez: Välj en annan locale då? :)
<Mathisen> kanske en dum fråga.. men när man sitter och snackar om " overhead " i data världen va är det svenska ordet för det ??
<Mathisen> står helt stilla hör..
<Mathisen> här*
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-26
<Apachez> Hund: locale påverkar tyvärr inte varken menyval eller rättstavnings-dbn som används i libreoffice
<Apachez> dessutom är locale redan satt till sv_SE.UTF-8
<Apachez> Mathisen: svengelska "overheadkostnaden är"
<Apachez> och då menar man inte overhead som i den där presentationsvagnen på lågstadiet som man lade genomskinliga a4-ark på :)
<Apachez> http://sv.bab.la/lexikon/engelsk-svensk/overhead
<Apachez> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overhead
<Hund> Tänkte fel. :P
<Hund> Jag har aldrig haft Linux på svenska då det är förvirrande.
<Apachez> jo kör själv engelska å bara svenskt tangentbord (samt svensk nationalisation vad det nu heter på svenska, dvs så kommatecken, tid å sånt blir rätt)
<Apachez> men nu gäller det rookieanvändare och då är svenska menyer en fördel inkl svensk rättstavning
<Apachez> i aktuella fallet från livecd
<Mathisen> någon som vet var man kan köpa en billig server alltså typ en sån här > " http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerEdge-R610-Virtualization-Server-E5540-2-53GHz-8-CORES-32GB-2x-146GB-/231915340837?hash=item35ff3b4425:g:CqcAAMXQpBxR6C00 " bara det skulle behöva va lite mer ram en 32 vill ha hemma som leksak bara.. så skulle inte vilja lägga hur mycket pengar som helst på det
<Mathisen> beställa från e-bay så måste ju frakten bli 1 milion typ för de väger ju lite
<Hund> Mathisen: Bygg en egen dator?
<Hund> Eller köp begagnat.
<senate> står ju vad frakten kostar :)
<senate> Shipping: $136.37 (approx. 1,108.17 SEK) International Priority Shipping to Sweden  via the Global Shipping Program
<Mathisen> Hund, vill ju ha en riktigt "företags" server.. arm.. så jag faktiskt kan lära mig lite också.. skulle de inte bli att kosta mer och bygga en själv
<Mathisen> är inte så duktigt på hårdvaro delen.. ska forska lite
<Hund> Kolla på Blocket.
<Hund> Finns billigt och begagnat där.
<Apachez> Mathisen: hur mycket ram behöver du då?
<Apachez> www.mullet.se är trevligt för att shoppa servrar
<Apachez> https://www.dustin.se/product/5010761248/c2750d4i  kanske kan vara nåt?
<Apachez> sväljer 64GB ram
<senate> http://it-auktion.se/ kan du kolla också
<peyam> duschade efter en vecka
<Spookan> peyam: Mys!
<peyam> Spookan, aa för fan
<peyam> Spookan, e det " en välmående" eller " ett välmående"?
<Spookan> peyam: En helt klart.
<peyam> s'lert?
<peyam> känns som ett
<Spookan> Kan vara båda? Vad säger Google?
<peyam> jag är kurd. kan ej använda google
<peyam> den där xubuntu 16.04 e buggig som fan
<Spookan> Jasså? Ursäkta vad du inte förstå?
<peyam> precis
<peyam> asså xubuntu 16.04 suger
<peyam> enda som förbättras tkr jag är RAM användningen so jag nu tittar på
<peyam> software center också men det e inte tackvare xubuntu direkt
<Spookan> peyam: Ok, programmerar du mycket?
<peyam> just nu bara matlab. men java o c# innan
<peyam> ska dricka te . brb*
 * Spookan skrattar...
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-27
<Apachez> peyam: en välmående mås vs ett välmående land
<Mathisen> Får man fråga om lite input.. jobbar lite med en hemsida, en sida för mig själv egentligen.. är det något jag borde ändra på eller göra anorlunda tycker ni ? >> http://thizen.net
<Mathisen> mest windows relaterat just nu, men ska nog försöka komma till linux biten också.. det går sakta med säkert frammåt
<Amoz> Mathisen, skippa fedoran ;)
<Mathisen> Amoz, umm vad menar du med fedoran ? :)
<Amoz> Mathisen, hatten
<Amoz> men det var mer sarkasm än något annat
<Mathisen> va min fina hatt!
<Mathisen> jag gillar den startk
<Amoz> alla neckbeards har fedora
<Amoz> *tips le fedora*
<Apachez> Mathisen: personligen är jag sjukt allergisk mot animationer
<Apachez> men om vi ska in på teknik så diffar tex storleken på textrutan med bilden på windowsloggan
<Apachez> medan för quicktime är den rätt
<Apachez> symmetri gör det lättare och snabbare att läsa
<Apachez> sen förstår jag inte poängen med "Hitta mig"? :)
<Apachez> är det när mamma går in på siten? ;)
<Mathisen> hahaha tackar ska kolla på de du sa
<Mathisen> Apachez, alltså när jag kolla storleken på bilderna så är ju windows loggan & quitime loggan identiskt stora..
<Mathisen> den ända som inte stämmer är den med pastebin och det ska jag fixa till, mitt photoshop la av lite bara
<Apachez> vänta ska ta screenshot
<Apachez> http://imgur.com/Wsgkq8w
<Apachez> bilderna är lika stora ja (nu ser jag att qt bilden är utdragen men men)
<Apachez> men du ser den grå linjen på windowsbilden
<Apachez> eller ja till höger om den
<Apachez> den slutar tidigare än den vid qt bilden
<Apachez> gissar på att den linjen ska ligga i nederkanten av bilden
<Apachez> men vid texten för windowsloggan slutar den typ 2cm för tidigt
<Mathisen> ahh nu fattar jag.. jo
<Mathisen> det är för det är mindre text där
<Apachez> dessutom borde du ta bort läs mer knappen
<Apachez> rubriken är väl klickbar redan?
<Apachez> jo men du får fixa koden så att det inte ska spela nån roll hur mycket text du har :)
<Mathisen> rubriken men inte bilden
<Mathisen> nu när du säger det så irriterar jag mig också på det
<Mathisen> har massa att lära mig.. är inte kung på detta direkt..
<Mathisen> jag är okej på att få saker att funka.. men sen att få det att se snyggt ut.. kan knappt rita streck gubbar annars då
<Mathisen> nu blir det sängen tack för inputen i alla fall ändra lite så bara 1 artikel syns på första sidan
<Mathisen> ps. tog bort morsans hitta mig :)
<Apachez> :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-28
<Spookan> Apachez: Tjena!
<peyam> Salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<Spookan> Ush..
<peyam> Spookan, varför?
<Spookan> Palla se Rosengårds tugg när man sitter i en Linux kanal.
<peyam> Spookan, Tolkar detta rasistiskt. varför är du så?
<peyam> Spookan, Vet du ngt ställe i Stockholm/solna/sundbyberg där jag kan måla bilen själv? asså någon gratis garage eller ngstans ed tak?
<peyam> Spookan, vad betyder Rosengårds tugg? Tugg är ju när man tuggar. Det betyder ju ingetn
<Spookan> peyam: Det gör ju du med alla som är emot dig.
<Spookan> För kanalens skull så är det bättre att jag sätter dig på ignore.
<peyam> Spookan, sluta nu!
<peyam> Spookan, vi är linux vänner! och kalla mig rosengårds tugg syftar på mitt bakgrund men med tanke på att jag sett dej här länge så tar jag inte åt mig. Du kan kalla mig va du vill
<Spookan> Nä kämpa vidare med xubuntu då..
<Coffe> LOL
<peyam> Spookan, jag är proffs på xubuntu
<peyam> Spookan, har rapporterat ngra buggar, orkar ej skriva workarounderna
<peyam> Spookan, orka med dej
<Spookan> peyam: Det är lugnt, jag gillar att läsa och lära mig, men tack i alla fall.
<Zooklubba> Tugg är väl slang för snack
<peyam> jaha visste ej
<peyam> jag är integrerad vet ni. Fattar ej slang
<Spookan> Mathisen: Shysst sida!
<Mathisen> tackar
<Spookan> peyam: Tjabba!
<Kira9204> jag har en lite annorlunda request
<Kira9204> jag behöver ta reda på ljudvolymen på en ljudkontroll i procent
<Kira9204> via bash
<senate> amixer
<Apachez> Spookan: tjo!
<Kira9204> senate: yes men det är inte så lätt att parsa
<Kira9204> Jag behöver en int liksom
<senate> amixer get Master |grep % |awk '{print $5}'|sed -e 's/\[//' -e 's/\]//'
<senate> amixer get Master | awk '$0~/%/{print $5}' | tr -d '[]'
<senate> den var bättre dock
<Kira9204> senate: tack :) Skall prova strax
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-29
<Magnusson> Va inne på ubuntu-se.org för att ladda ned senaste. Där står det att 16 inte är en LTS, men enligt http://www.infoworld.com/article/3062103/linux/ubuntu-1604-lts-video-review.html Så är det just en LTS... komments, någon som efterforskat?
<Groggy> Magnusson: Enligt ubuntu.com (och hur ofta de släpper lts:er) så är 16.04 lts
<Magnusson> Hittade den infon precis nu med. Frågan är då varför den svenska sidan inte skrivit in att det är en LTS. Jaja, jag installerar den och kollar. Ville inte installera vad som helst till morsan, haha. Men jag får väl chansa :D
<Groggy> "Chansa"? Om du vill vara säker på att oset ska hänga med länge bör du kolla på debian istället
<Groggy> *bör du kanske kolla
<Apachez> vad säger lsb_release -a ?
<Groggy> Min säger bland annat "Description: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS"
<andol> Magnusson: Jorå, som du säkert har fått bekräftat vid det här laget så är Ubuntu 16.04 en LTS-release. Alla <jämnt-tal>.04 är LTS:ser (alltså 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, etc). Vad gäller ubuntu-se.org så handlar den uteblivna information gissningsvis om att det är en sajt som drivs runt utav lite för få aktiva just nu.
<Hund> Jag funderar på IPS-skärmar, men det här med IPS-glow oroar mig. Är det någon erfaren om fenomenet?
<q-biq> nä, du har googlat för mycket
<Apachez> glow?
<Apachez> finns ju clouding men det är oberoende teknik
<Apachez> men just ips glow?
<Apachez> får googla vad det skulle betyda
<Apachez> http://imgur.com/a/dXMP2
<Apachez> dvs clouding
<Apachez> mängden clouding beror ju på skärmens kvalite
<Apachez> och inte prislappen
<Apachez> finns bra billiga skärmar och dåliga dyra
<Apachez> syns bäst med svart bild i nedsläckt rum
<Apachez> jag har en 8 år gammal Eizo S2231WSE
<Apachez> som är S-PVA
<Apachez> den har också lätt clouding men den syns bara just i natten när rummet i övrigt är nedsläckt och man spelar css/l4d2 eller dyl
<Apachez> och då har mörk bild
<Hund> Apachez: Alla IPS-skärmar har IPS-glow, det är inte samma sak som clouding eller bleeding.
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-30
<bittin> någon som vill komma förbi?
<Amoz> bittin, aaa
<bittin> :]
<Amoz> :D
<bittin> :p
<Amoz> bor du långt härifrån eller?
<bittin> Stockholm
<Amoz> >_>
<Amoz> yeaaah, no...
<bittin> så beror väl på vars du bor
<Amoz> not es stockholmo
<bittin> ah
<Amoz> soo.... not today
<bittin> its alright
<Amoz> \o/
<bittin> o/
<Amoz>                  \o
<ZnR> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/ryssland-motade-bort-spaningsplan-fran-usa/
<ZnR> oops sry
<ZnR> wrong channel
<Meerkat> ursäkta OT men "”Alla flygningar med ryska plan genomförs i överensstämmelse med internationella regler för användning av luftrummet”, säger det ryska försvarsdepartementet i ett uttalande på lördagen." är ju en fet lögn.
<Meerkat> för att vara on-topic. När jag sparar i PoEdit så får jag detta felmeddelande: "There was a problem formatting the file nicely (but it was saved all right)." Jag hittar inga lösningar på google.
<gusnan> Meerkat: Är po-filen korrekt formatterad? Skulle du kunna köra en msgfmt -C på din fil?
<Meerkat> gusnan, litet eller stort C?
<gusnan> Meerkat: stort.
<Meerkat> källkoden har ett litet
<Meerkat> testar stort
<gusnan> testa litet också - det är olika kontroller.
<gusnan> Det skulle kunna ge en hint om det är något konstigt i din po-fil.
<Meerkat> litet c gav ingen output men stort C gjorde det. "warning: source file contains fuzzy translation" och massa av "empty 'msgstr' entry ignored"
<Meerkat> 277 "fel" totalt
<gusnan> Meerkat: hmm, man tycker ju inte det borde ge varningar när du sparar i poedit...
<Meerkat> nä, inget stort problem men störande med en extra ruta varje gång jag sparar.
<Meerkat> Tur att källkoden är tillgänglig. Bara plocka bort varningen höhö
<Meerkat> "sudo aptitude build-dep poedit"
<Meerkat> "Need to get 772 MB of archives. After unpacking 1,386 MB will be used."
<Meerkat> eller inte. :/
<Meerkat> Ordet användaridentitet gör mig otroligt trött på att översätta. Speciellt när det tydligen används 50 gånger.
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-24
<Zooklubban> skummaste onlinepizza-beställningen någonsin.
<Zooklubban> vi får våra 2 pizzor, för någon anledning extra varm tomatsås och två burkar som vi inte beställt. Aja, äter upp.
<Zooklubban> 30-40 min senare kommer ett till pizzabud, med exakt samma beställning.
<Zooklubban> utan det extra dock.
<Zooklubban> (plus att deras hemsida är kass, en hawaii+oxfile blev något annat minus 3 ingridienser plus tre andra.
<sptnx> man får aldrig gnälla på gratis mat
<dinasty> hur får man extra varm tomatsås?
<dinasty> tillagas inte den tillsammans med resten av pizzan ? :D
<Zooklubban> luktade bara tomatsås och den var varm och i en burk så den är ju extra :(. vågade inte smaka.
<dinasty> hur som helst är det ju en fantastiskt rolig beställning
<dinasty> varför kan man inte värma tomatsåsen det där lilla extra själv kan man ju fråga sig
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-25
<Zooklubba> Hund du bor väl på landet
<Hund> Zooklubba: Yes?
<Zooklubba> så du borde ha en bil?
<Hund> Nä
<Zooklubba> SÃ¥ du borde ha en bil, och du borde kunna saker om bilar.
<Zooklubba> Kommer man åt information från obd under körning (generellt, tänker mest hastighet och rattutslag)
<Hund> Bara på fredagar.
<Zooklubba> funkar för mig.
<Barre> Zooklubba: tror coffe lekt med sånt (fast till MC, kanske inte är samma sak, vad vet jag) :)
<coffe> jag har bråkat med sånt
<coffe> det är samma :)
<Zooklubba> Det låter vettigt att inte kunna bli blind av obd2porten under körning. Närmaste jag har varit den porten är väl dock när man öppnat motorhuven :P
<Zooklubba> vet du om man kan få ut den datan coffe :)?
<coffe> Zooklubba,  vilken bil pratar vi om
<coffe> nästan all data går att läsa ut.. vissa register kan man ändra
<coffe> Zooklubba,  jag är tillbaka i morgon
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-26
<Zooklubba> coffe bilen kan variera, men antagligen kommer det vara någon någorlunda modern VW polo tror jag.
<coffe> ok.  de kör nästan alla odb över canbus sedan gäller det bara att få lyssna / skriva till den för kunna göra något
<coffe> men 99% av alla dessa är idag möjliga att läsa av.
<Zooklubba> Det har tydligen varit säljbilar (VW polos) tidigare, men ibland hyrs det (vad som tycks vara) random bilar.
<Zooklubba> SÃ¥ bilarna kan variera en hel del :(
<coffe> Zooklubba,  vad är målet ?
<Zooklubba> coffe: den här lösningen är en alternativ lösning så inte intresse att köpa en adapter redan idag. Men det slutgiltliga målet är att använda den datan när gps-en i bilen får fnatt/lite felaktiga locations ibland.
<Zooklubba> och då använda rattutslag och hastighet för att med en vettig plats räkna ut var man faktiskt är.
<Zooklubba> bilen samlar in data i samband med gps-positioner, men ibland (viadukter, höga hus) blir gps-positionen felaktig och en person måste manuellt redigera alla punkter som är felaktiga. Vi skulle vilja låta denna personen skita i att manuellt redigera saker så denne kan jobba med annat.
<HeMan> Zooklubba: det finns ju alternativet med tröghetsnavigering med
<Zooklubba> yes, vi har en annan tanke kring det med HeMan.
<Zooklubba> Själv vet jag inte vad för gps vi använder, men någon dyr standalone jäkel. Vet bara att den är aGPS med. shrugg
<Zooklubba> första lösningen är sensorer och lite fusion kring data och den andra är obd2-data.
<coffe> Zooklubba,  svårt svara när det är så generellt :P
<Zooklubba> haha, förstår det coffe. Vi på kontoret verkar inte helt hajja på obd2 iaf. Men lär inte vara så illa att bara köpa någon adapter och börja kolla/testa. men har lite andra tester inplanerade först. men tack
<coffe> odb2 ger bara värden från bilen som tex varv temp å så
<Zooklubba> tror den specifika bilen är "finns det en säljare som har en ledig bil och vill vara snäll" just den dagen.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon annan som fick en fastfrusen uppgradering från 16.04 till 16.10 eller 16.10 till 17.04?
<Umeaboy> Uppdateringen som heter unattended-upgrades gör att rutan låser sig.
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-27
<Mathisen> Umeaboy, försök att inte göra stora uppdateringar från X
<Mathisen> Umeaboy, ctrl , alt , f1
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Laban> < Mathisen> Umeaboy, försök att inte göra stora uppdateringar från X // det borde läggas som en bugg om det inte fungerar från X, om nu Ubuntu skall vara användarvänligt och kunna välkomna icke-terminalare.
<Mathisen> Laban, det är ju meningen att de ska funka med GUI,
<Mathisen> men om det inte gör de för någon så varför inte försöka på ett annat vis
<Mathisen> sett många dock som klagat på just samma sak i #ubuntu,
<Mathisen> men 17.04 är inte släppt direkt ännu så inte värt att klaga på något som inte är klart
<Mathisen> eller inte LTS rättare sakt
<Sobig> Hej. :)
<Sobig> nån som kan php här?
<Barre> förmodligen, men inte jag :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-30
<Hund> Barre kom bara till HP.
<Barre> Hund: *badadish*!
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-23
<Laban> ...tack? David för den analysen. Undrar hur det funkar om man kör med mjölkpulver istället.
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-24
<Hund> Mors
<Spookan> God morgon.
<Nafallo> o/
<Hund> Mors.
<kaften> Detta *måste* vara ett tryckfel: https://www.hemnet.se/bygga-hus/hustyper
<kaften> Kolla längst upp. Över 20 miljoner för ett litet hus?
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-25
<Hund> Mors.
<HeMan> Morsning korsning!
<Hund> Allt väl med HeMan?
<Hund> Gillar du He-Man förresten?
<HeMan> Allt är väl, vi ska få ny ytterdörr i dag
<HeMan> eller "få", det är ju inte gratis
<Hund> Skoj!
<HeMan> så jag jobbar hemifrån i den
<Hund> Blev den gamla stulen?
<HeMan> i dag
<Hund> I dörren?
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> :D
<HeMan> gamla blev bara gammal
<HeMan> den har suttit sen -68
<Hund> Jag skulle behöva ny dörr jag med. Min är nog ännu äldre.. :(
<andol> HeMan: Den vet för mycket?
<HeMan> andol: jepp! så jag vet vad som händer mig när jag blir lika gammal...
<Hund> Om du gillar He-Man kanske du gillar detta set: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0267/1905/products/skeletor_1024x1024.jpg?v=1475217602
<HeMan> Hehe
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> om ni gillar he-man får ni väl börja hjälpa till och bli Masters of the Universe ;-)
<larsemil> Hund: bygger du några egna tangentbord då?
<Hund> Nafallo: Haha!
<Hund> larsemil: Jodå. :)
<Hund> https://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-Keyboard-Mars-2018-737462112
<Hund> Den hamrar jag på nu.
<Hund> https://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-new-Let-s-Split-keyboard-695525420
<Hund> Och där var mitt första bygge. :)
<Spookan> Hund: Ser bra ut. ;)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Med lite tur får jag switchar den här veckan.
<Hund> Som jag ska sno stammarna från och stoppa i de jag har.
<larsemil> Hund: hur byggde du caset?
<larsemil> Hund: och lödde du själv alla switches?
<Hund> Jag gav pengar till en kines och sedan dök det magiskt upp på Posten. :D
<Hund> Yes.
<larsemil> coolers.
<Hund> https://kbdfans.cn/collections/60-layout-case/products/pre-orderkbdfans-5-60-case
<Hund> Där är chassit. :)
<larsemil> dyrt chassi. :D
<Hund> Jag håller dock på att designa ett eget chassi också.
<Hund> Det är faktiskt rätt bra pris på det. :P
<Hund> Det blev rätt stor hype runt det mycket på grund av vad du får och vad det kostar.
<Hund> Det är ju nästan ett kilo aluminium. :)
<Hund> Det finns ju dock avsevärt billigare chassin att köpa om man tänker på budgeten.
<Hund> Han säljer ju enkla plastchassin för $15. :) Men det är ju inte lika roliga och de låter ju inte lika bra när du skriver med tangentbordet.
<larsemil> jag skulle kunna tänka mig att bygga ett själv någon gång
<larsemil> men då ska jag ta mig tusan bygga hela chassit också.
<Hund> Du kan ju göra ett skelettchassi. :)
<Hund> De är både enkla och billiga.
<larsemil> pic
<Hund> Mackchassin kanske de heter. :P
<Hund> https://cdn.matt3o.com/uploads/2016/01/brownfox-960x540.jpg
<larsemil> jaha. nä
<Hund> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-s2v8WvN0geE/WJTK5b11VjI/AAAAAAACADg/dS1MmZfAt4Q-o0k2L15IUZcT3tQvLIooQCEw/s1600/2IMG_0080.JPG
<larsemil> jag ska fräsa ett
<Hund> Där har man kombinerat kretskort och chassi.
<Hund> Vad har du för tangentbord nu larsemil?
<larsemil> daskeyboard
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Det har jag frågat innan va?
<Hund> Jag känner igen svaret. :D
<Spookan> Segt att uploada 5gb backup med 1mbit adsl hehe.
<luna_> Ubuntu 18.04 släpp imorgon kväll då o/
<larsemil> finns det folk som fortfarande kör ubuntu? :O
<andol> :P
<luna_> larsemil: jag gör
<Spookan> Samma här.
<larsemil> vi har t.om slutat köra det på servrar. eller. om vi måste köra linux så.
<Spookan> Sen är det väl en stor del av Windows folket som kör det i början efter att de har gått från Windows till Linux?
 * andol kör Ubuntu för att han inte vet hur man konfigurerar Debian.
<Nafallo> jag kör självklart Ubuntu på så många platser som möjligt.
<Nafallo> men så är ju min rolltitel "Senior Ubuntu Expert" också.
 * Barre kör inte ubuntu på någonting längre, och enbart en instans av debian kvar men den är snart borta också
<bamsefar> Bara SuSE som gäller nu?
<Barre> s/u/U/ men annars är det openSUSE och SLES som gäller :P
<Hund> Vad vuxet.
<Hund> Jag har börjat sneglat lite på BSD.
<Hund> Fast det blir nog bara på servern till att börja med. Det verkar inte lite smidigt som Gentoo på skrivbordet.
<bamsefar> Gentoo, smidigt?
<Hund> Mjo?
<bamsefar> Gillar du att kompilera eller? :P
<Hund> Faktiskt. :D
<Hund> Jag gillar att ha mer kontroll.
<bamsefar> Ok
<Hund> Över paketen alltså. :P
<jonasbits> Snart release av nya LTS
<Hund> Just ja.
<Hund> Man lär väl spana in Xubuntu då. :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-26
<Spookan> Hund: Tjena! Vilken av BSD:erna har du börjat snegla på?
<larsemil> freebsd > openbsd > netbsd
<Meerkat> inge ubuntu idag
<Meerkat> besvikelse
<Hund> Spookan: FreeBSD.
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-27
<luna_> 18.04 är ute  nu
<propus> god morgon.
<Sp00kan> Hallå! Jag har ju Ubuntu 16.04 LTS och nu har ju 18.10 LTS kommit, kunde man inte uppgradera med apt-get eller nått?
<luna_> update-manager
<Sp00kan> Den gör ju bara de vanliga updatsen.
<luna_> ah har för mig den kan göra OS updates med
<luna_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Sp00kan> Testar, ska bara starta om brb
<Spookan> Det gick inte, jag får kolla upp lite mer ang det.
<andol> Spookan: Pröva "do-release-upgrade -d". Kan vara så att man behöva det fram till att första pointreleasen släpps.
<Spookan> andol: Jepp, såg info om det, så det tuggar på nu.
<luna_> såg nåt om det också då jag tänker efter
<Spookan> Inte så bra att använda datorn när den uppgraderar :P
<Spookan> Idag så åker tjejens Windows 10 åt skogen. :)
<Spookan> Dock så gillar jag inte att de har flyttat på "minimera/maximear/stänga" till höger sida. :(
<Spookan> Så då installeras 18.04 på tjejens laptop. :)
<Hund> Det är ju rätt sida.
<Spookan> Inte om man är van vid MacOS.
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-28
<Hund> Fast det är ju bara bakvänd UX-design.
<Hund> Steve var säkert vänsterhänt eller något.
<luna_> nån mer som ska till Syntax Error ikväll?
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-29
<Meerkat> får man snacka skit om nya ubuntu-server här?
<bamsefar> Det får man.
<Meerkat> Den där installern är blä! Inga möjligheter för RAID, LVM, VLAN, återanvända existerande partitioner, eller kryptering
<Meerkat> vafan?!
<Meerkat> Som tur är finns i alla fall en alternate installer med debian-installer. Men hur tänkte de egentligen med den nya? :/
<bamsefar> Ingen aning, jag har inte installerat ubuntu på typ 10 år. :P
<Hund> Hädare!
<Spookan> Så, då har tjejen 18.04 LTS med.
<luna_> fint
<Laban> :)
<Laban> Vanliga eller någon udda variant?
<Laban> Jag drog in Budgie för att testa igår. Skärmen flimmrar dock, men jag börjar tro att det är hårdvarufel.
<Laban> Meerkat: Tanken är väl att göra det så enkelt som möjligt.
<Laban> Vilket jag tycker att de lyckats bra med.
<Laban> Partitionshantering fanns väl med som ett steg vill jag minnas... fast jag valde erase and install...
<Laban> VLAN -- Finns väl inte med i en enda installer.....
<andol> Meerkat: Gissar att man tänkte att tillräckligt många skulle uppskatta nya serverninstallern att det skulle vara värt att släppa den redan i nuvarande skick. Särskilt då fortfarande tillhandahåller och pekar ut alternative-installern.
